# Zöglinge 2017



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Nun geht es also im neuen Jahr weiter .....
Winnie war ja jetzt seit Februar alleine. 
Am 6. 3. erreichten mich dann folgende zeilen über die Wildvogelseiten: 
Zitat: 
_Hallo,
ich wollte gern an Ihre Informationen zum Überwintern von Rauchschwalben kommen, bin aber nicht sehr fit am Computer, es ist mir also nicht gelungen! Können Sie mir vielleicht weiterhelfen? 
......
Ich würde Sie auch gern anrufen, wenn ich Ihre Telefonnummer bekäme!
Ich habe es auch nicht geschafft, an Ihre Tagebücher Ihrer Zöglinge zu kommen!
Herzliche Grüße und vielen Dank _Zitat Ende

Ich habe der Dame, D.,  dann geantwortet und sie rief mich an. 
Sie habe etwas Computerprobleme, da sie schon etwas älter sei - darum hatte sie Probleme, in die Tagebücher zu kommen.
Sie hat ein Problem: seit rund 20 oder 30 jahren zieht sie regelmäßig Mauersegler auf und bekommt auch häufig Vögel von der Auffangsation gebracht. 
Letzten Herbst brachte ihr die Auffangstation nun eine Schwalbe, die nicht __ fliegen konnte, weil das Gefieder so schlecht war. Die Station hatte die Schwalbe mit Mehlwürmern aufgezogen 

Ein besuch in der Vogelklinik in Hannover ergab dann noch einen 3fachen Bruch auf einer Zehe - die linke rückwärtige zehe wurde amputiert. 
Klappte alles gut. 
Bei D. fiel die Schwalbe regelrecht über heimchen her und mit Heimchen und selbstgezogenen Fliegen und als Mineralfutter das auch bei mauerseglern empfohlene Korvimin hat sie die Schwalbe gepäppelt. 
Alles klappte klasse bis die Schwalbe vor einigen Wochen plötzlich Nickhautvorfälle bekam. 
Gleichzeitig verweigerte sie die heimchen und die Fliegen und das einzige, was sie überhaupt noch in die Schwalbe rein bekam waren enthäutete, mit Korvimin bestäubte Mehlwürmer 

Ein weiterer besuch in der Vogelklinik: die Augenuntersuchung ergab, dass die Augen in Ordnung sind. Wegen der Nickhautvorfälle wurde eine Antibiose verordnet. 

Das brachte aber nichts. Wieder Klinik. Augenuntersuchung weiterhin alles funktionsfähig. 
Die Schwalbe begann immer schlechter zu fressen und auch nur noch zu trinken, wenn man ihr das Wasser fast einflösste. Außerdem badete sie nie. D. machte sich gewaltige Sorgen. 

Ganz spontan, als sie das erzählte meinte ich: 
In der chin. Medizin ergiesst sich die Leber ins Auge. Spontane Augenprobleme sprechen also für ein Problem der Leber oder des Lebermeridians. Die Leber ist ein Entgiftungsorgan. Für eine Leberbelastung spricht also auch die FEHlernährung (Mehlwürmer) und mein Verdacht, dass sie durch das Korvimin irgendwo fehl- und/oder übermineralisiert ist. 
(ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon festgestellt, dass Korvimin (für Reptilien und (alle) Vögel) von keinem meiner Zöglinge je freiwillig gefressen worden wäre, weshalb ich es damals nicht gab. Als ich dann im Herbst das Nekton für Insektenfresser (Mineral/Vitaminpulver) fand (ich brauchte ja was für meine Überwinterer) stellte ich fest, dass das Nekton viel niedriger dosiert und anders zusammengesetzt ist, als das Korvimin.
Meine zwei haben ja immer Futtertiere mit und ohne Nekton zur AUswahl angeboten bekommen und sie haben immer die Heimchen mit Nekton gewählt und die Fliegen ohne. )

Weiter konnte ich D. nicht helfen. Ich konnte ihr lediglich anbieten, mir ggf. die kleine Schwalbe zu bringen, damit sie sich vielleicht etwas von Winnie abschaut. 

Eine Weile später habe ich D. dann nochmal eine e-mail geschickt, wie es der Kleinen geht. 
Sie rief mich umgehend an und erzählte, dass sie nach dem Telefonat nochmal in der Vogelklinik war und dem TA meinen Verdacht mit der Leber schilderte. 

Die Leberuntersuchung ergab, dass die Leber deutlich vergrößert und verhärtet war. 

Die Nickhautvorfälle und auch alles andere waren eher schlechter als besser geworden. D. würde mein Angebot gerne annehmen, die Schwalbe zu bringen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie sich hier in Gesellschaft auch besser ernährt. 

Am letzten Donnerstag brachte D. mir dann Mittags die kleine Schwalbe. 
Morgens gefiel ihr die Kleine wohl ganz und gar nicht - es war alles schlimmer und sie wüsste nicht, ob sie es schaffen würde. Sonst habe die Kleine aber wenigstens noch ein par schöne Tage in gesellschaft gehabt. 

Als D. die Kleine aus ihrem Transportbehälter holte, war sie richtig gut drauf und begann fast soft Fliegen und Heimchen von der Pinzette zu futtern  Auch sonst machte sie einen fröhlichen Eindruck - nur die Augen hatten einen dicken grauen Ring und eben diese Nickhautvorfälle. 
Wobei D. ganz überrascht war, dass das eine Auge ganz auf war - morgens war es wohl dramatischer und normalerweise waren die Augen morgens am Besten und wurden im Laufe des Tages schlechter. 

Ansonsten war die Schwalbe extrem anhänglich - alle paar Minuten flog sie sofort einen von uns am Kopf an und wollte immer auf der Schulter sitzen, wenn wir sie mal ins Gehege gesetzt hatten. Sie konnte nicht so richtig fliegen - hoch ging nur schwer und unbeholfen und manchmal landete sie auf dem Fussboden. 

Aber ansonsten sah sie gut aus. 
D. war glücklich, denn die kleine Schwalbe (die bis dahin noch keinen Namen hatte) machte auf sie einen guten Eindruck und D. war überzeugt, die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben für Puh (so nannten wir sie). Ich konnte sehen, dass es ihr sehr schwer fiel, Puh jetzt in fremden Händen zurück zu lassen, dass sie aber auch überglücklich war, dass Puh gleich so gut frass. 

D. machte sich dann mit ihrer Freundin auf den Heimweg und ich verbrachte den Nachmittag am PC - meist mit Puh auf der Schulter. 

Winnie schaute sich das ganze noch etwas skeptisch aus sicherer Entfernung an - und wenn die zwei sich doch zu nahe kamen, haben sie sich leicht und halbherzig angekeift. 

So kam Puh:


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Da Puh so unsicher flog und auch nicht richtig zielorientiert __ fliegen konnte, beschloss ich, sie über Nacht in der fremden Umgebung nicht frei im Esszimmer zu lassen, sondern das Flexarium aus dem Vogelzimmer zu holen. Es war ca 19 Uhr.
Ich nahm also Puh und setzte sie ins Gehege. Sofort flog sie mich wieder an und klammerte sich an meine Jacke.
Ich setzte sie zurück - gleiches Spiel. Das wiederholte sich 3 x bevor sie endlich im Gehege sitzen blieb.
Ich bin dann rüber gegangen zum Vogelzimmer und holte das Flexarium.
Als ich zurück kam war Puh nicht mehr im Gehege.
naja, kannte ich ja schon - Fußboden....dachte ich!
Aber so sehr ich suchte - ich fand Puh nicht.
Langsam wurde ich nervös. Eigentlich ist seit Wynni (die blinde Mehlschwalbe vom letzten Jahr) im Esszimmer alles so gesichert, dass kein Vogel irgendwo hinter fallen kann.
Trotzdem begann ich, nachdem ich zig Mal den Boden und unter den Schränken alles in Küche und Esszimmer abgesucht hatte
(ich hatte wegen Puh den Zugang zu den anderen Räumen heute zu gelassen) alle Schränke im Esszimmer abzuziehen und mit der Taschenlampe hinter jede Heizung zu leuchten - keine Puh!!!

Dann schwante mir Böses! Ich fürchtete, dass sie mich unbemerkt, als ich raus ging von hinten an der Jacke angeflogen hat und ich sie mit raus geschleppt habe!!!

Ich also raus, die Mädels vom Pferd geholt, Ina Bescheid gesagt und dann haben wir mit Taschenlampen stundenlang  jeden Baum und jeden Busch von oben bis unten abgesucht, jeden Blumentopf vorgezogen, jeden Stein umgedreht. Ich habe zig Mal die Diele praktisch auf den Kopf gestellt - zwischendurch mit Ina zusammen nochmal die Küche und das Esszimmer abgesucht.....
Puh blieb verschwunden!!!!

Irgendwann um Mitternacht habe ich aufgegeben und versucht, wenigstens ein wenig zu schlafen - was natürlich misslang.
Um halb sechs - mit der Dämmerung war ich wieder draußen.

Den ganzen Tag lief ich lockend und suchend über das Grundstück, die Diele, den Heuboden und zwischendurch suchte ich auch immer wieder in der Wohnung.

Ich war verzweifelt.
Die arme Puh - noch nie draußen gewesen und dann noch in der Fremde - wie sollte sie das überstehen!
...und wie sollte ich DAS bloss D. erklären. Ich meine, es wäre schlimm genug gewesen, wenn ich sie hätte anrufen müssen, dass Puh die Nacht nicht überlebt hat - aber damit hätte sie zumindest gerechnet.

Aber anzurufen und zu sagen "Puh ist weg"  sie muss mich für unglaublich blöd halten und würde sich vermutlich ewig Vorwürfe machen, dass sie mir ihre Kleine anvertraut hat......

Bis nachmittags gegen 3 habe ich gesucht. Dann habe ich den schwersten Anruf meines Lebens getätigt. D. war nicht da.
Ich habe ihrem Mann die Sache geschildert und fühlte mich dabei so, so, so mies.

Gleich nach dem Anruf bin ich dann wieder raus weiter suchen.

Gegen fünf oder sechs gab ich auf.
Ich ging rein, um Winnie nochmal mit Abendbrot zu versorgen.
Dann hörte ich plötzlich ganz, ganz leise ein feines Piepsen.
PUH! - ich riss wieder alle Schränke von den Wänden: keine Puh

Wo kam dieses Piepsen her?

Ich schnappte mir die Taschenlampe und leuchtete nochmal mit wenig Hoffnung hinter die Heizkörper - und da entdeckte ich sie
zwischen zwei "Wellen" mit Kopf nach oben. 
Ich holte mir einen kleinen Stab und schob sie vorsichtig hoch (damit die Federn nicht leiden).

Puh war wohlauf, piepste mich an und hatte einen Bärenhunger und Durst - anschließend setze sie sich auf meine Schulter und machte ausgiebig Gefiederpflege!

Was für ein Glück, dass sie hinter den Heizkörper geraten ist, der nicht an war.
Bei dem anderen hätte sie das nicht überlebt. Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, wie sie da überhaupt hinter geraten konnte.
Die Wellen, die hinter der Vorderseite des Heizkörpers sind, reichen praktisch bis an die Wand. Ich glaube, würde ich jetzt versuchen, etwas von der Grösse einer Schwalbe da reinzustopfen, ich würde es nicht hinbekommen. Es wird mir ein ewiges Rätsel bleiben.

Auf jeden Fall sind die Heizkörper jetzt auch zusätzlich gesichert - und ich habe auf dem Grundstück im Laufe des Tages viele, viele lang vermisste Dinge wiedergefunden. 

Ich war soooo erleichtert - und griff nachdem ich Puh versorgt hatte gleich zum Telefon und rief bei D. an.
Wieder war ihr Mann am Telefon. Als ich ihm sagte, dass Puh wieder da ist, meinte er:
dann gebe ich Ihnen jetzt meine Frau - sie wird so glücklich sein!
Und das war sie - ich konnte die Erleichterung praktisch durchs Telefon spüren 

Nach dem Gespräch habe ich für Puh dann erstmal das Flexarium eingerichtet und sie da sicher drin zu Bett geschickt.

Die Fotos sind ein wenig dunkel, denn es war ja abends schon dunkel - aber ich wollte auch nicht nochmal nur für die Fotos die ganz hellen Lampen wieder anmachen.

Nachdem ich die Schwalben sicher ins Bett gebracht habe bin ich total erschossen ins Bett gefallen und habe verdammt gut geschlafen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. März 2017)

Meine Güte Kirstin – erst so ein langer Cliffhanger und jetzt fängst Du direkt mit einem Thriller wieder an! Puuuuuuh! Gut, dass alles glimpflich ausgegangen ist. Lieben Dank für Deinen Bericht – das hat wirklich gefehlt!


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Am nächsten Morgen wurde ich von Winnie wie immer durch Anfliegen, auf meiner Schulter landen und zuschauen, wie ich das Futter zubereite, begrüsst. 
Puh piepste mich an und schien hunger zu haben. Sie frass alles, was ich ihr mit der Pinzette hinhielt. 
Dabei fiel mir auf, dass sie sich irgendwie verhielt, wie Wynni damals (die blinde Mehlschwalbe). 
Um es mir etwas abzukürzen, kopiere ich Euch hier jetzt ds hinter, was ich D. am 18. geschrieben habe: 

Kopie:
.....Nun zu Puh:
ich habe ihr das Flexarium jetzt am Fenster eingerichtet und sie den ganzen Tag sehr genau beobachtet.
Ich denke, sowohl ihr Flugverhalten als auch ihr mäkeliges Essen hängt direkt mit ihrem Sehvermögen zusammen.
Ab und an scheint sie recht gut sehen zu können, dann wieder fast gar nicht.
Das hängt auch nicht immer damit zusammen, ob die Nickhaut vorgefallen ist oder nicht.
Manchmal hat sie beide Augen offen und ist fast blind.

 Ich schätze, das ist der Grund, warum sie gezielt den Kopf anfliegt, wenn man redet – sie fliegt dann nach Gehör.
Das erklärt auch, warum sie manchmal abzustürzen scheint.
Also ich denke nicht, dass ihr Problem das __ Fliegen ist, sondern das Sehen.
Das könnte auch der Grund sein, warum sie selektiv frisst. Sie kann „weiße“ Futtertiere besser erkennen

Wegen ihrer wechselnden Sehfähigkeit habe ich das Flexarium jetzt relativ sparsam eingerichtet (damit sie nicht überall an Äste und Zweige stöß
und sich wohlmöglich noch die Federn beschädigt). 
Außerdem hat da jetzt absolut alles seinen ganz festen Platz, so dass sie lernen kann, wo sie was findet.

Ein Sitzplatz mit unterschiedlichen Höhen ist direkt an der hellen Lampe von Winnies Voliere.
Unten ist ein Bereich, wo nur schummriges Licht ist (etwas hinter dem Vorhang) und auf dem Futtertisch hat sie Tageslicht.

 Mein TCVM Tierarzt (Anm.: den hatte ich Donnerstag gleich angeschrieben bevor Puh verschwand) hat sich gemeldet.
Wenn die Augen dermaßen stark bereits reagieren, ist die Leberbelastung weit fortgeschritten.
Wir müssen jetzt versuchen, die Leber zu retten und zu regenerieren. 
Die Entwicklung der Augen wird unseres Erachtens direkt davon abhängen, ob wir die Leber wieder 
hinbekommen – und schnell genug, bevor die Augen ganz aufgeben.

 Insofern bekommt sie jetzt zur freien Auswahl angeboten:
Die Badewanne mit normalem Trinkwasser.
Dann vorne auf dem Futtertisch ein 4-er Teelichthalter mit je einem Fach:
1. Wasser mit Regenaplexen Nr 79 und 510a (Lebertherapie)
2. Wasser mit aufgelösten Carduus Marianus D6 Kügelchen (Homöopathie)
3. Wasser mit einem Tropfen Muttertinktur Carduus Marianus
4. Löwenzahntee

 Carduus Marianus ist Wilde __ Karde (Mariendiestel) – sie ist in der Lage, sogar eine zerstörte Leber, sofern da noch irgendwelche gesunden Zellen sind, zu regenerieren – sie ist DAS Lebermittel schlechthin und wird auch bei Zhirrosen und Co eingesetzt.

Löwenzahn soll die (noch vorhandene) Leberfunktion aufrecht erhalten.
Puh weiß mittlerweile, dass da unterschiedliche Wässer sind und das große Becken normales Wasser hat.
Sie geht schluckweise an den Löwenzahntee 4 x heute), die Regenaplexe (2 x heute) und an die homöopathische Karde (3 x heute).
Ansonsten trinkt sie aus der Badewanne.
Die Augen verändern sich. Manchmal hat sie beide ganz auf, manchmal aber auch fast vollständig zu.
Heute war die Nickhaut links die meiste zeit halb über dem Auge.
Rechts war das Auge öfter offen, hatte aber so eine Art geschwollenen Ring rundum.
Mal schauen, was die nächsten Tage bringen.
Gefuttert hat sie sehr gut und reichlich und sie scheint sich in dem Flexarium wohlzufühlen – zumal sie – egal, wohin sie fliegt – sich immer ankrallen kann und nirgends abstürzt.
Mittlerweile weiß sie auch genau, wo welche Sitzplätze sind.
Ich habe verschiedene Plätze gebaut – insbesondere am Futtertisch einen Korkstamm (aus dem Terrarienbereich), weil der so rau ist, dass sie nicht immer
mit dem Fuß ohne Rückkralle abrutscht.
Als Schlafplatz hat sie das Kaminholz ausgewählt, welches senkrecht bei der Lampe steht.
Winnie sitzt oft oben auf dem Flexarium – ich habe auch schon gehört, dass sie miteinander reden – aber nur, wenn ich nicht da bin.
Insgesamt macht sie einen fröhlichen Eindruck.
Soweit zu heute.
Auf den Fotos war das rechte Auge gerade ziemlich weit zu und das linke Auge halb. Kopie Ende


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

19.3.2017
hier kopiere ich auch einfach nochmal die mail von gestern rein:

Liebe D.,
Puh war heute sehr kernig.
Die Augen haben sich optisch insgesamt verbessert – es wechselt aber immer zwischen etwas verstärktem Nickhautvorfall und fast gar keinem.
Allerdings hat der Grad des Nickhautvorfalls offensichtlich noch wenig Einfluss auf das Sehvermögen.
Ich habe bei den Fotos heute mal im Untertitel immer die Uhrzeit der Aufnahme mit aufgenommen.
Insgesamt habe ich aber einen guten Eindruck. Insbesondere hat sich ihr Kot stabilisiert und sieht ziemlich regelmäßig so aus, wie er aussehen soll (schwarz „fest“ und weiss etwas „flüssiger“) Anfangs war mir das öfter mal etwas zu flüssig und vor allem zu viel weiss. Schwer zu erklären.
Auf jeden Fall ist sie gut drauf und sowie sie hört, dass ich rein komme, macht sie Krawall und will aus dem Flexarium raus – was sie
natürlich auch darf. 
Mittlerweile sitzen jetzt dann beide auf meinen Schultern -  einer links und einer rechts und keifen sich gegenseitig immer mal an 
Kopie Ende


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

20.3.2017
So und jetzt noch die Kopie meiner mail von heute. Ab morgen gibt es dann wieder die gewohnten Berichte direkt 

Kopie:
Puh hatte heute von morgens an die Augen beide komplett offen! Und der graue Rand um die Augen wird etwas blasser.
Heute Morgen hat sie die __ Fliegen eigenständig und ohne Hilfe auf der Futterschale gesehen und gefuttert.
Sie kann wieder was sehen! Im Laufe des Tages wurde es sogar noch besser – die Nickhäute waren heute nicht ein einziges Mal vorgefallen!
Sie fliegt auch mit etwas Sicht
Lediglich das Einschätzen von Entfernungen scheint noch zu hapern.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie entweder die Entfernung nicht richtig sieht oder aber alles verschwommen wahrnimmt, wenn sie fliegt. 
Aber alles in allem ist das so ein gigantischer Entwicklungssprung, dass ich große Hoffnung habe, wenn das so schnell weiter geht, sie in einigen Tagen völlig normal ist.
Heute war sie kaum im Flexarium (wollte sie auch nicht – musste nur, wenn ich raus ging, um die Tiere zu versorgen) und sass (oft zusammen mit Winnie) viel auf meiner Schulter.
1 x ist sie sogar schon eigenständig von meiner Schulter zum Essen ins Gehege geflogen!
Kopie Ende 

Als ich sie ins Flexarium sperrte, weil ich Blacky rein holen ging, hat sie massiv gemeckert. 
Puh will nicht mehr eingsperrt werden! 
Naja, eine Weile wird sie damit noch leben müssen - zumindest so lange, bis sie absolut sicher fliegt und landet. 
Aber ich glaube, das verkraftet sie 
Winnie und Puh kommen sich immer näher und sitzen auf meiner Schulter kaum noch eine handbreit auseinander. 
So richtig lautstark giften die zwei sich auch nicht an - ich habe noch nicht eine so heftige Diskussion gehört, wie Winnie und Willie sie oft führten. 


Und hier Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2017)

Oh - und eine ganz tolle Nachricht habe ich noch vergessen:
Marco ist wieder da!!!! 
Er kam - ich nehme an zusammen mit seiner Partnerin - sie waren zu zweit -
an dem Tag an, an dem ich Puh den ganzen Tag suchte und landete sofort auf dem Dach und plapperte uns voll.

Diesmal dauerte es keine halbe Stunde, da konnten wir sicher sein, dass es Marco ist, weil wir seinen Fuss sehen konnten.


----------



## mägi (21. März 2017)

hallo guten morgen tanny,                            super das ist wirklich eine tolle nachricht von marco  !!!!!!!danke für deine unterhalsamen berichte.grüessli us de schwiz. mägi.


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2017)

Hallo Kirstin, 
ist das schöööön, daß es Deine Berichte hier wieder gibt. Das hat wirklich gefehlt . 
Danke


----------



## lotta (21. März 2017)

ich freue mich sehr, wieder von euch zu lesen...
danke dafür
bine


----------



## troll20 (21. März 2017)

Boooo jetzt weiß ich wieder was die letzten Wochen gefehlt hat 
Na dann fängt ja das Jahr bei euch bis auf den einen Ausrutscher ganz gut an.
Ich drück alle 10 damit es so positiv weiter geht.


----------



## Tanny (21. März 2017)

Puh s Augen waren auch heute wieder von Anfang bis Ende des Tages komplett offen! 
Heute morgen hat sie bereits massiv gemeckert, weil sie aus dem Flexarium raus wollte. 
Winnie ist ebenso meckernd um das Flexarium rumgeflogen. 
Als Puh dann draussen war, war alles gut. 
Puh s Augen scheinen sich weiter zu erholen. Wenn sie irgendwo sitzt kann sie klar gucken. 
Wenn sie allerdings in Bewegung ist (fliegt) hat sie offensichtlich nach wie vor Probleme mit dem 
Abschätzen der Distanzen. 
Ihre Landungen sind nach wie vor etwas Glückssache. 
Wenn sie mich anfliegt, fliegt sie einfach auf den Körper zu und weiss, wo immer sie gegenfliegt, sie kann sich ankrallen und auf die Schulter hochklettern. 
Wenn sie sich einen glatten Landeplatz auserwählt , macht sie es genau so und rutscht ab. 
Wenn sie den Landeplatz dann öfter angeflogen hat und kennt, kann sie dort punktgenau landen. 
Durch diese fehleingeschätzten landemanöver ist sie auch zu ihrem ersten Bad gekommen: 
Sie flog die Badewanne am Futtertisch an und wollte auf dem Rand landen, rutschte aber darüber hinaus und landete 
im Wasser. 
Zuerst war sie erschrocken - dann war sie überrascht - und dann hat sie völlig begeistert geplantscht indem sie immer Flügel schlagend durch das Becken gerannt ist. 
Da sie anfangs die gegenüberliegende Kante immer überrante und dann zwischen Flexarium und Voliere vom Futtertisch rutschte, habe ich ein Tuch 
dahinter gelegt. Von da ab hat sie sich dann immer auf dem Tuch abgebremst. 
Nachdem sie ausgebadet hatte, hat sie sich auf dem Sitzplatz neben der Badewanne mindestens 30 Minuten immer wieder das Wasser ausgeschüttelt und Gefiederpflege betrieben. 
Dann verbrachten die zwei wieder viel zeit auf meiner Schulter. Sie rücken immer etwas näher, aber wenn es etwas zu nah wird, wird sich heftig angemeckert 
Wenn allerdings eine von beiden länger nicht in Sicht ist, dann sieht die andere zu, dass sie suchen geht. 
Ich schätze, die zwei werden sich noch gut anfreunden - beieinander sitzen wollen sie auf jeden Fall schon immer 
Nachmittags ist Puh, nachdem sie einen misslungenen Landeversuch auf einer Schüssel hatte, auf der Spüle direkt vor der Fliegenzucht gelandet. 
Die fand sie äußerst spannend und versuchte ständig, die __ Fliegen hinter der Plastikwand zu schnappen. 
Als ich ein paar Fliegen für sie über den Strumpf raus holen wollte, flog sie mir auf die Hand und sammelte sich die noch lebenden Fliegen selbst aus dem Strumpf. 
Also in Ruhe kann sie wieder perfekt sehen

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2017)

---und schon fängt der Tag wieder gut an


----------



## Tanny (23. März 2017)

Als allererstes eine kleine Korrektur:
D. wies mich drauf hin, dass ich da etwas falsch verstanden habe.
Puh kam schon ohne die rückwärtige Kralle zu ihr und den (ehemaligen) 3-fachen Bruch haben sie auf dem Röntgenbild im Flügel entdeckt.
Aber der TA ging davon aus, dass sie würde __ fliegen können - und das kann sie 

Puh und Winnie sind heute ständig durch die Gegend geflogen. Besonders Puh sass keine Sekunde still.
Die Augen sehen unverändert gut aus. Die Landungen sind noch etwas "unpassend" - aber besser, als gestern.
Heute habe ich Puh tagsüber, wenn ich draußen war nicht weggesperrt, weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass sie mittlerweile weiss, wo sie sicher landen kann.
Einzig den Schwalbenvorhang, den ich in der Küchentür zum restlichen Wohnbereich habe, habe ich zu gemacht, wenn ich raus ging.

Wenn ich drinnen war, habe ich den Vorhang wieder auf gemacht. Winnie und Puh sind am laufenden Band durch alle Wohnräume geflogen 

Und ich habe eines festgestellt: Winnie ist regelrecht "stubenrein" gegen Puh!
Winnie macht meistens nur, wenn sie auf einem ihrer Sitzplätze sitzt - und da habe ich überall Küchenpapier liegen.
Nur ganz selten musste ich in der Vergangenheit mal einen Kackfleck wegmachen, den sie während des Fluges hat fallen lassen.
Da war ich echt verwöhnt
Puh ist da weniger rücksichtsvoll. Sie kackt wo sie fliegt, steht und geht.
Manchmal komme ich mit dem Küchenpapier gar nicht so schnell hinterher, wie sie bereits einen neuen Fleck produziert hat
 Und mengenmässig ist es auch mehr - was wenig verwunderlich ist. Puh frisst locker das Doppelte von dem, was Winnie sich so täglich einverleibt.
An die Wässer mit Zusatz ist heute nur noch je 1 x an die mariendiestel und den Löwenzahn gegangen.
Ansonsten hat sie die Badewanne bevorzugt.
Ihr Appetit ist absolut unstillbar. Ansonsten findet Puh den Weg zum Futter und Wasser jetzt genau so sicher, wie Winnie und die zwei
hängen immer mehr zusammen.

Es ist sehr spannend und eine wahre Freude zu sehen, wie die zwei zusammen immer mehr aufblühen.

             

...und dann habe ich heute endlich mal wieder an den Wildvögeln auf den Wildvogelseiten weiter gearbeitet. 
Die Sonderseite "Überwinterung von Schwalben" ist fertig
https://www.wildvogel-rettung.de/vo...tin-zoller/ueberwinterung-von-rauchschwalben/


----------



## Ida17 (23. März 2017)

Hallo Kirstin, 

es freut mich im wahrsten Sinne tierisch, dass Du uns wieder mit Zöglingsgeschichten versorgst. Danke dafür! Ich bin gespannt wie sich Winnie und Puh entwickeln, alles Gute und viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Tanny (24. März 2017)

ich glaube, Puh ist wieder kerngesund!
Wenn das heute keine Eintagsfliege war, dann kann ich mich auf turbulente Wochen in meiner Küche einstellen....
Puh s Augen sind absolut symptomfrei und heute ist sie von Anfang an geflogen und gelandet wie ein Weltmeister. 
Winnie hat sich mitreissen lassen und so hatte ich richtig Aktion in der ganzen Wohnung 
Die zwei konnten kaum mal etwas länger irgendwo sitzen -bei Winnie hatte ich heute Probleme, überhaupt einmal die Kamera scharf zu stellen, bevor sie wieder abhob.
Puh scheint auch im Flug jetzt glasklar sehen zu können. 
Sie landet überall zielsicher und sehr geschickt. 
Als ich Mittags eine Stunde weg war und wieder kam, muss Puh gerade zuvor gebadet haben - sie sass auf meiner Kaffeevorratsdose und schüttelte sich genüsslich das Wasser aus dem Gefieder ....sehr zur Freude aller Gegenstände, die im Umkreis standen 
Wenn Puh und Winnie zusammen __ fliegen und denselben Landeplatz anvisieren, gibt es in der Luft massives und sehr lautstarkes Gekeife. 
Meistens gibt Winnie dann nach und sucht sich einen anderen Landeplatz. 
Wenn allerdings Winnie schon irgendwo sitzt und Puh will dahin, dann bekommt Puh massiv Contra und Winnie verteidigt ihren Platz erfolgreich. 

Jetzt übe ich gerade mit Puh, dass man Menschen nicht immer und überall anfliegt. 
Immer, wenn sie auf meinem Kopf oder auf der Schulter landen will, wenn ich irgendwo gehe oder stehe, schiebe ich sie weg. 
Beim ersten Mal hat sie damit nicht gerechnet und landete vor Schreck auf der Sitzfläche des nächsten Stuhls. 
Von da ab rechnete sie damit und machte sich offensichtlich einen Spass draus, ein Anfliegen anzudeuten und wenn ich die Hand hob, um sie abzuwehren, machte sie ein geschicktes Flugmanöver und.....
....landete auf der anderen Seite 
Sie hat es aber verstanden und im Laufe des Tages immer seltener versucht, mich anzufliegen. 
Zum Schluss ist sie nur noch auf meiner Hand gelandet oder, genau wie Winnie, auf der Schulter, wenn ich am Rechner sitze - und dann ist es okay.

Da Puh wirklich ÜBERALL einen Landeplatz sieht, muss ich höllisch aufpassen, dass ich den Schnellkochkessel nach Benutzung (zum Abtauen der Heimchen) sofort mit einem Handtuch abdecke, damit sie nicht auf dem Teil landet, wenn es noch heiss ist. 
Als ich abends vom Pferde füttern rein kam, suchte ich Puh mal wieder. 
Ich "fand" sie dann auf meiner "KitchenAid" von wo sie interessiert zuschaute, wie ich sie suchte. 
Irgendwie kam ich mir ganz schön veräppelt vor: Winnie sitzt auf dem Kleiderhaken und lacht sich scheckig und Puh auf der Küchenmaschine 

"Zur Strafe" ging es dann zügig "ins Bett" für die zwei und ich konnte mich erstmal einer Grundreinigung meiner Küche hingeben.....


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2017)

Kirstin, 
ich habe grade daran gedacht, wie ruhig es erst einmal bei Dir wird, wenn Deine beiden Zöglinge ausziehen, wenn die Schwalben - draußen -Zeit 
gekommen ist. Ob die überhaupt zurechtkommen werden , und selbstständig ihr Futter finden ?


----------



## Tanny (24. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung. Sie werden ja nicht einfach raus gesetzt. 
Ich werde im April anfangen, die Tür von der Küche zur Diele zu öffnen, so dass die zwei auf der riesigen Diele schneller __ fliegen üben können, dort die Gegebenheiten kennenlernen und die "Fluchtwege" zurück in die Küche kennen. 
Wenn dann Sunny und Pummelchen und Co kommen, werden sie die "fremden" Schwalben zunächst sicher jagen- aber die zwei können dann ja rein flüchten. 
Dann habe ich die Hoffnung, dass sie mit den anderen zusammen auch mal raus gehen. 
Wenn sie futtertechnisch nicht klar kommen, werden sie wie sonst die anderen Schwalben auch sicher zum Essen fassen und Schlafen wieder zurück kommen. 
Winnie weiss ja auch, wie man lebende Insekten jagt. 
Sie hat das ja letzten herbst im Flexarium und im Vogelzimmer schon gemacht.


----------



## Tanny (25. März 2017)

Winnie und Puh sind heute wieder geflogen wie die Weltmeister und haben dabei verdammt viel Dreck gemacht 

Aber was solls - Hauptsache sie haben Spass - gibt ja Putzlappen

Winnie habe ich heute doch nochmal den Schnabel gekürzt.
Eigentlich wollte ich da nach dem einen Mal beim TA nicht wieder ran, weil ich mir gesagt habe, dass es in der Natur später auch keiner macht, aber sie bekam echte Probleme, Ihr Gefieder vernünftig zu pflegen, weil die Spitzen irgendwie immer länger überkreuzt waren. Jetzt kann sie wieder richtig Gefiederpflege machen 

Puh s Sehvermögen scheint absolut einwandfrei zu sein und an die Wässer geht sie nicht mehr.
Sie fliegt keinen Deut schlechter als Winnie und sie ist jetzt mit der Landung überall zielsicher - egal, ob sie den Platz schon kennt oder nicht 

....gerne würde ich jetzt einfach nur noch die Fotos des Tages einstellen - aber......

......jetzt hat Puh sich offensichtlich einen Infekt zugezogen . Sie fing heute mit leichter Schnabelatmung an - ähnlich wie Winnie damals im Herbst.
Es hat sie in ihrer Kondition nicht beeinträchtigt - aber sie hat definitiv einen Infekt o.ä.
Das hätte jetzt wirklich nicht sein müssen - da hätte ich gerne drauf verzichtet. 

Da die Heilkräuterauswahl draußen noch sehr dürftig ist, habe ich ihr wieder mal 3 Wässer hingestellt:
eines mit Beifussmuttertinktur, eines mit Wermutmuttertinktur und eines mit einem Erkältungstee.
Außerdem habe ich draußen frisch gesammelt: __ Schafgarbe, __ Gänseblümchen, Löwenzahn, Spitzwegerich, Giersch und Scharbockskraut. Mehr gab es noch nicht an geeigneten Kräutern.
Leider hat der Sanddorn noch keine Blätter.
Puh ging im Laufe des Tages einige Male an das Beifusswasser und den Tee.
An den Frischpflanzen habe ich sie nicht gesehen. Dann kam ich allerdings auf die Idee, eine der schon vorhandenen Knospen vom Sanddorn zwischen den Fingern zu zerreiben - da knabberte Puh sehr interessiert dran rum. 
Außerdem habe ich einen mit Knospen versehenen Sanddornzweig abgeschnitten und im Gehege in Wasser unter die Beleuchtung gestellt - in der Hoffnung, dass der Zweig dort schneller durchgrünt. 

Verschlechtert hat sich die Atmung im Laufe des Tages nicht - manchmal hat sie auch ganz normal mit geschlossenem Schnabel geatmet.
Mal abwarten, wie es sich die nächsten Tage entwickelt.
Ich hoffe, dass es sich nicht verschlechtert, denn ich würde ungern zum Tierarzt fahren und angesichts der Leber, die sich offensichtlich gerade erhohlt, mit Antibiotika oder ä. anfangen.

Schaun wir mal - ein schlechtes Gefühl habe ich zur Zeit nicht.....

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2017)

Oh, Mann
kaum hat man ein Kind gesund, läßt sich das Nächste was einfallen . 
Immer wieder das Gleiche mit dem Nachwuchs


----------



## Tanny (25. März 2017)

Puhs Schnabelatmung ist nicht schlechter geworden - aber auch nicht besser.
Sie hat sich etwas verändert. Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl es ist wie eine "Erkältung" - als ob sie gelegentlich etwas Schleim runterkaut.
(__ Parasiten halte ich eigentlich für unwahrscheinlich - das entwickelt sich anders).
Da sie aber zusammen mit Winnie so intensiv und fröhlich durch die Wohnung geflogen ist, so super drauf ist, klasse frisst und
sehr interessiert und aufmerksam ihre Umgebung beobachtet, macht mir das noch keine Sorge.
Ich denke, einen Infekt darf sich jeder mal einfangen - auch eine Schwalbe - und besser, sie macht es hier aus, als später in der Natur.
Eigentlich hätte ich wohl damit rechnen können. Immerhin hat Puh sicher noch nicht so viel Kontakt zu Fremdkeimen gehabt, wie jetzt nach dem Umzug.
Und da muss sich das Immunsystem auch erstmal drauf einstellen.
Ihre Augen und auch ihr Kot sind nach wie vor super - ich glaube also, dass die Leber sich erholt hat.
Da ich den Verdacht auf eine Art Erkältung hatte, habe ich vorsichtshalber die Wärmeplatte aufgestellt (darunter hat sie je nach Sitzhöhe bis zu 28 Grad).
Ich habe sie 2 x da drunter gesetzt, da blieb sie aber nur einige Minuten - Wärmeplatte scheint nicht ihrs zu sein - also die Wohnungstemperatur scheint ihr auszureichen.

Ansonsten habe ich heute bei bestem Wetter erstmal Insekten über dem Misthaufen kechern können.
Waren zwar nur so um die 10 Gewitterfliegen pro Schwalbe - aber der erste Naturfang des Jahres - und beide waren verrückt danach!

Ich glaube, morgen muss ich mal "meinen" Bauern anrufen und fragen, ob schon erste __ Fliegen im Kälberstall sind - dann kann ich den
beiden schon mal täglich wenigstens eine Ration Naturfang Insekten beschaffen.

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (26. März 2017)

Heute Morgen war alles wie immer - Puh war unverändert im Vergleich zu gestern.
Im Laufe des Tages wurde es aber m.E. schlechter. 
Sie flog weniger und futterte weniger - also immer noch ausreichend, aber eben weniger - das Schlucken schien ihr schwer zu fallen. 
Außerdem begann sie zwischendurch zu "niesen" und ich konnte Schleimbildung sehen. 
Mir wurde es ehrlich gesagt zu riskant, bis morgen zu warten - wenn es sich in dem Tempo weiter verschlechtern würde, erstickt sie mir wohlmöglich über Nacht. 
Da mein hiesiger Tierarzt keinen Notdienst hat, habe ich nicht damit gerechnet, ihn heute zu erreichen 
und schon mal in den gelben Seiten gesucht, wo ich erreichbar eine Klinik finde, die auch Vögel macht. 
Bevor ich die anrief, dachte ich mir, ich versuche nochmal die Nr. von meinem TA - und ich hatte Glück!
Er war sofort dran, weil er gerade am PC in der Praxis sass. 
Ich konnte dann sofort mit Puh kommen. 
Den Transportkasten fand Puh nicht so toll - darum habe ich sie nur zum Transport ins und aus dem Auto da rein gesetzt. 
Die Fahrt hat sie dann ganz entspannt auf meiner Schulter verbracht.
An der Ampel schaute ein Nachbarfahrer irgendwie komisch - verstehe gar nicht wieso.....

Erstmal habe ich meinem TA Puhs Geschichte erzählt. 
 Leberverhärtung war nicht  feststellbar und die Augen sind auch okay. 
Sie scheint eine satte "Erkältung" zu haben. 
Ein Nasenloch ist zu und sie ist dick verschleimt. 
Es ist heftig, aber im Moment noch nicht lebensbedrohlich. 
Mein TA hielt eine Antibiose schon für angezeigt - dem habe ich zugestimmt, da ich keine wirkliche 
Alternative wüsste, die sicherstellt, dass es sich über Nacht nicht weiter zu einem lebensberohlichen Zustand verschlechtert. 
Außerdem bekommt sie parallel BeneBac um die Darmflora etwas zu stützen. 
Dann ging es wieder nach Hause und Puh und WInnie waren beide glücklich, sich wieder zu haben. 
Den Rest des Tages hat es sich nicht weiter verschlechtert und heute Abend hat sie auch etwas besser schlucken können. 
Auf jeden Fall hat sie ausgiebig zu Abend gegessen. 

Vor lauter Beobachten habe ich heute vergessen, zu fotografieren. 
Insofern bekommt Ihr heute nur ein paar sehr dunkle Fotos, die ich noch schnell beim "ins Bett bringen" gemacht habe.


----------



## jolantha (27. März 2017)

Hallo Kirstin, 
vielleicht solltest du mal aufpassen, daß die Kinder nicht immer mit nassen Füßen schlafen gehen


----------



## Tanny (28. März 2017)

Heute Morgen war Puh genau so drauf, wie gestern am Morgen. 
Im Verlauf des Tages wurde die Schnabelatmung und die Verschleimung genau wie gestern heftiger - allerdings nicht ganz so stark wie gestern. 
Aber immer noch ganz schön heftig.
Trotzdem hat sie zusammen mit Winnie immer lange und ausgiebige Flugphasen eingelegt - und nicht nur Winnies 
Fernsehantenne entdeckt, sondern auch den noch höheren Sitzplatz auf dem Kühlschrank. 
Jetzt liegt da auch Küchenpapier.....
Futtern tut sie auch nach wie vor gut. 
Ich habe heute noch die Rotlichtlampe aufgehängt, die ich für Marco immer hatte. 
Hätte ich ja auch selbst drauf kommen können - mein TA gab mir den Tip. 
Puh hat häufiger eine Weile darunter gesessen und es offensichtlich genossen. 
Außerdem hat es ihr der Miniteich  angetan 

Winnie hat die Kaffeemaschine in der Küche als neuen Sitzplatz für sich entdeckt.
Da schien heute durchs Küchenfenster so schön die Sonne rein - das hat sie richtig genossen..
...und ich konnte erstmal den Wassertank reinigen...jetzt ist er mit einem Küchenpapier abgedeckt. 

Einen Kecher voll lebender Gewitterfliegen vom Misthaufen, die ich auf dem Futtertisch ausgekippt habe, haben Winnie und Puh in nullkommanichts weggeputzt 

Außerdem habe ich meine  Nebelmaschine wieder ausgepackt, um die Luftfeuchtigkeit für Puh etwas zu erhöhen. 
Da kam ich dann auf die Idee, gleich ein wenig äth. Öl mit zu vernebeln - Schleimlöser. 

Das schien Puh zu gefallen - sie ist jedenfalls nicht abgehauen, als der Nebel aufstieg. 
Jetzt duftet mein Esszimmer nach einer Mischung aus Kamille, Lemongrass, Eukalyptus und Pfefferminz. 

Spätnachmittag war es dann Zeit für Puhs Antibiotikum. 
Wie gestern habe ich ein Heimchen geimpft - blöderweise hat sie statt es wie sonst zu verschlingen - draufgehapst und es dann 
angeekelt weggeschleudert. 
Es dauerte etwa eine Stunde, bis ich sie überlistet hatte und sie das Heimchen doch noch weggeschnappt hat. 

Da es draussen relativ warm geworden ist, springt die Heizung jetzt nicht mehr zuverlässig an und dann kann es im Haus empfindlich kalt werden. 
Darum habe ich Puh für die Nacht die Wärmeplatte mit ins Flexarium gestellt - wenn es ihr so zu kalt ist, kann sie da drunter klettern. 

heute gibt es ein paar tolle Bilder von den Beiden:


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. März 2017)

„Jetzt liegt da auch Küchenpapier.....“

Lach! Ich glaube, so viel wie Du wegen der beiden Kleinen putzt, hast Du den saubersten Haushalt von uns allen. Du putzt ja sogar da, wo man es gar nicht sieht.


----------



## Tanny (28. März 2017)

ne, ne
..ich putze eben nicht, sondern lege nur überall Küchenpapier aus - das ist dann optisch 
das genaue gegenteil von "sauberster Haushalt der Republik" 

...lauter zugek.... Küchentücher......


----------



## Tanny (28. März 2017)

Heute Morgen traf mich fast der Schlag. 
Puh ging es gar nicht gut. 
Die Schnabelatmung war heftig, die Schleimhäute geschwollen, weiss belegt, viel "niesen", die Augen leicht tränig und oft zu. 
Als sie versuchte zu __ fliegen, konnte sie wieder nicht richtig sehen. 
Es war fast so wie am Anfang.
Ich war entsetzt. 

Erstmal habe ich ihr ein paar Fliegen gemacht - die Heimchen wären zu gross gewesen. 
Parallel habe ich einen Kamillentee gekocht und die verschiedenen "Leberwässer" wieder angesetzt.  
Fliegen hat Winnie ausgiebig und gut gefuttert und danach hat sie Löwenzahnwasser und Regenaplex getrunken. 
Später nahm sie einen Schluck Kamillentee. 

Nach dem Frühstück habe ich sie unter die Rotlichtlampe gesetzt, wo sie eine ganze Weile blieb. 

Langsam schien sich alles ein wenig zu bessern. 

Ca. jede Stunde habe ich sie auf den Futtertisch gesetzt, wo sie sich dann auch Fliegen und einzelne Heimchen einverleibte. 
Gegen Mittag badete sie sogar. 
Auch die Augen hatten sich geringgradig erholt und sie flog wieder etwas besser - schien wieder mehr zu sehen. 
Als die Sonne  Nachmittags  ums Haus kam und ins Fenster schien, wechselte sie auf das Flexarium und Winnie gesellte sich dazu. 

Im Laufe des Nachmittags wurde alles wieder kontinuierlich ein wenig besser/stabiler, war aber noch deutlich schlechter, als der Zustand gestern. 

Von Morgens an fragte ich mich immer wieder, ob das eine direkte Reaktion auf das Antibiotikum ist. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, sie verträgt es nicht. Auf jeden Fall gehe ich davon aus, dass die Verschlechterung der Augen (und vermutlich als 
Ursache der Leber) eine direkte Reaktion auf die Antibiose ist. 
Vielleicht wusste Puh gestern, als sie das Heimchen wegschleuderte schon, dass ihr das nicht bekommt.
Ich habe mir den halben Tag vorgeworfen, das ich sie "ausgetrickst" hatte und hin und her überlegt und abgewägt, was ich heute Abend mache. 
Antibiotikum absetzen? oder wieder tricksen? Beides birgt Risiken - beides kann tödlich enden. 

Letztendlich habe ich entschieden, sie selbst entscheiden zu lassen. 
Ich habe ihr ein kleines Heimchen mit dem Antibiotikum angeboten. 
Seit ich sie gestern ausgetrickst hatte, hat sie heute bei jedem Heimchen immer erst einmal prüfend ganz vorsichtig vorne an draufgebissen, 
bevor sie es genommen hat. (Sonst hat sie alles, was ich ihr anbot mit einem riesen Haps verschlungen). 

Als sie den Kopf des Heimchens antestete, schüttelte sie sich sofort, bekam einen Keuchanfall und flüchtete auf die andere Seite des Futtertisches. 
Danach nahm sie ca eine Stunde gar nichts mehr von der Pinzette, sondern suchte sich Fliegen in der Futterschüssel zusammen. 

Damit war es für mich entschieden: ich habe die Antibiose abgesetzt. 
Was nützt es, wenn ich die Antibiose durchziehe und dabei die Leber kollabiert oder sie erblindet - zumal sich an den anderen 
Symptomen auch nichts verbessert, sondern seit gestern eher verschlechtert hat. . 

In der Natur muss sie mit einem Infekt auch so fertig werden. 

Also habe ich ihr lediglich haufenweise Frischpflanzen, Tees und Wässer zur Auswahl angeboten. 
Schluckweise ging sie an Löwenzahn, Mariendiestel und Kamille. 
Ansonsten trank sie aus der Badewanne. 

Heute Abend gegen 19 Uhr, kurz bevor ich die Zwei zu Bett brachte, ist sie noch mal mit Winnie einige Male 
durch die Räume geflogen - zumindest konnte sie wieder besser sehen. 

Jetzt hoffe ich ganz doll, dass sie den Infekt erfolgreich besiegt.... 

Fotos: 
                    


Bei diesem heimchen


----------



## jolantha (29. März 2017)

Kirsten, 
da hoffe ich mal ganz kräftig mit Dir, daß es besser wird. . Dafür drücke ich mal ganz fest beide Daumen .


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. März 2017)

*auch daumendrück*


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. März 2017)

Meine Güte – wie schnell der Gesundheitszustand umschlagen kann! Und bei so einem kleinen Geschöpf wie Puh wirkt sich das dann natürlich noch viel schneller und schwerwiegender aus, als wenn beispielsweise wir Menschen ein Antibiotikum nicht vertragen. Ach menno – ich drücke auch alle Daumen, dass die Heilkräfte der Natur und Kirstins wunderbare Fürsorge Klein-Puh schnell wieder auf die Beine bringen!


----------



## Ida17 (29. März 2017)

Das ist aber nicht schön, Gute Besserung kleine Puh!


----------



## Tanny (30. März 2017)

Puh ist heute gestorben 

Als ich heute morgen zu den Schwalben kam, wurde ich von beiden begrüsst. 
Puh machte auf mich einen besseren Eindruck als gestern Abend. 
Die Schnabelatmung hatte sie nach wie vor - aber sie nieste nicht mehr und hatte auch sonst keine Atemgeräusche. 
Sie wirkte wach, begrüsste mich, klare, offene Augen, ihr Kot von der Nacht sah optisch und mengenmäßig normal aus. 
Die Schleimhäute wirkten auch nicht mehr so geschwollen. 

Ich atmete schon auf - weil es wirklich einen deutlich besseren Eindruck machte. 

Nachdem ich den beiden das Frühstück fertig gemacht hatte, habe ich Puh aus dem Flexarium genommen und auf den Futtertisch gesetzt. 
Sie fiel über die __ Fliegen her und verputzte fast alle (mind. ein Teelöffel voll) und ein kleines Heimchen. 
Dann drehte sie sich um, kletterte auf die Badewanne und trank ein paar Schluck. 

Was mir dabei dann auffiel war, dass sie extrem "wackelig" auf den Beinen war. 
Sie machte auch keine Anstalten, zu fliegen - sie wirkte irgendwie "schwach auf den Beinen" obwohl alles andere besser zu sein schien.

Da WInnie sich aufs Flexarium begeben hatte und die zwei da viel zusammen sassen, habe ich Puh dann dazu gesetzt. 
Dann haben die zwei da eine ganze Weile gesessen und zum Fenster raus geschaut. 

Jedes mal, wenn Winnie zum Futtertisch flog, um zu essen (ca 1 x pro Stunde) habe ich Puh auch rüber gesetzt und sie hat ebenfalls ein paar 
Fliegen verdrückt - nach wie vor recht wackelig auf den Beinen. 

Irgendwann kurz vor halb elf habe ich sie auch rüber gesetzt. 
Puh fiel gleich über die Fliegen her und trank anschliessend einen Schluck aus der Badewanne - dann sass sie einfach leicht schwankend auf dem Rand. 
Sie wirkte so kraftlos aber hellwach. 

Wegen ihrer Kraftlosigkeit habe ich sie den ganzen Morgen nicht aus den Augen gelassen - darum habe ich alles genau miterlebt: 
Irgendwann zwischen halb elf und elf - sie sass noch auf dem Badebeckenrand - zuckte ihr Körper plötzlich einmal hoch und sie fiel auf die Seite neben dem Badebecken, schnappte noch einmal tief nach Luft und war tot 

Ich konnte es gar nicht glauben - ich war entsetzt - sprachlos - ungläubig - alles gleichzeitig. 

Sie ist einfach umgefallen!

Nachdem ich mich von dem Schock erholt habe, habe ich hin und her überlegt, was da geschehen ist. 

Ich vermute, dass ich ihr mit der Entscheidung sie unter Antibiose zu setzen kräftemässig den Rest gegeben habe. 
Sie hatte ja durch ihre Krankengeschichte schon einiges hinter sich und war gerade dabei, sich zu erholen, als dieser Infekt dazu kam.

Antibiosen sind immer sehr belastend für den Organismus - der Infekt selbst war ja schon Kräfte zehrend - ich fürchte, das Antibiotikum hat ihr dann den Rest an Kraft genommen. 

Es kann sein, dass sich gestern auch noch zusätzlich ein Pilz ausgebreitet hat - sie hatte ja gestern Morgen diese weissen Beläge, die vorher nicht da waren. 
Unter Antibiotika breiten sich Pilze ja gerne aus - ich weiss es nicht. 

Auf jeden Fall haben ihr diese ganzen Anstrengungen offensichtlich den Rest gegeben und sie hatte einfach keine Kraft mehr. 

Ich bin am hin und her Überlegen, ob ich irgendetwas versäumt habe oder anders hätte machen können weil es einfach so überflüssig war!
Das einzige, was mir einfällt ist wirklich, dass ich mit dem TA Besuch hätte warten und auf die Natur hätte vertrauen sollen........
....aber natürlich weiss ich nicht, ob es nicht auch dann so abgelaufen wäre. 

Puh hat sich so schön entwickelt - sie schien sich super zu erholen - alles war klasse - und dann DAS! 

Winnie ist sterbensunglücklich. 
Sie vermisst Puh und hat irgendwie noch nicht begriffen, dass Puh nicht mehr da ist - obwohl ich Puh 
heute Mittag dort eine Weile habe liegen lassen, damit WInnie mitbekommt, dass Puh tot ist. 

Als Willi starb hat sie das ja überhaupt nicht interessiert. 
Bei Puh ist das anders - die zwei mochten sich offensichtlich sehr. 

Winnie ist den ganzen Tag unruhig hin und her geflogen, dann war sie wieder extrem anhänglich und alle __ Nase lang hat sie nach Puh gerufen. 
Es hat mir wirklich das Herz zerrissen.....

Gegen Abend wurde sie ruhiger. 

Es tut mir so unendlich leid für beide! ........


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. März 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,

oh neiiin …! Das tut mir furchtbar leid zu lesen! Arme kleine Puh …

Aber bitte mach Dir keine Vorwürfe, Dich trifft keine Schuld! Du hast das Beste getan, was Du tun konntest, mit den besten Intentionen und mit so viel mehr Erfahrung und Wissen, als die allermeisten Menschen in diesem Land über das Retten, Aufpäppeln und Großziehen kleinen geflügelter Geschöpfe haben. Das Antibiotikum hätte auch helfen können und dann wäre alles gut gewesen. Man kann einfach nicht immer alles wissen … Ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen, dass Klein-Winnie und Du Euch gegenseitig ein wenig trösten könnt!

Fühl Dich aus der Ferne gedrückt …
Kathrin


----------



## Ida17 (30. März 2017)

Du musst Dir keine Vorwürfe machen, man steckt leider nicht in dem Organismus von den Tieren drin. Du sagst selbst, dass ein Antibiotikum helfen kann und die Lage ohne auch hätte schief laufen können  
Kopf hoch Kirstin, fühl Dich gedrückt!


----------



## frank2016 (30. März 2017)

Guten Morgen,
ich denke du hast alles Menschenmögliche gemacht- und ich muss sagen, ich kenne kaum jemanden der so etwas tun würde.
fühle dich gedrückt, und für die kleine Puh möchte ich noch sagen- Ruhe in Frieden, kleiner Vogel.
Frank


----------



## troll20 (30. März 2017)

Kopf hoch Kirstin,
Die Natur wird schon wissen warum.
Und wenn nicht, woher sollen wir es dann wissen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (30. März 2017)

Das tut mir leid für Puh und auch für dich, Kirstin.
Aber ich denke auch, dass du dir da keine Gedanken von wegen "sollte-hätte-könnte" machen musst. Du hast alles dir mögliche getan. Ich weiß, ist kein Vergleich, aber ich habe mal etwas ähnliches mit einem Meerschweinchen erlebt, als meine Tochter noch welche hatte. Solange das kranke Tier Lebensfreude und -willen zeigte, haben wir alles unternommen, was möglich war, am Ende hat aber das vom Infekt geschwächte Herz nicht mehr mitgemacht (vermute ich) und Hannilein  ist buchstäblich vor ihrem Lieblingsessen tot umgefallen. Manchmal "reichts halt nicht", egal, wie man kämpft.


----------



## lotta (30. März 2017)

tut mir sehr leid kirstin...


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2017)

Kirstin , auch ich bin einfach nur traurig , und drück Dich mal ganz liebevoll aus der Ferne .


----------



## Christine (30. März 2017)

Ach liebe Kirstin, Du hast nichts falsch gemacht. Man steckt in den Kleinen doch nicht drin. Ich hab das schon so häufig erlebt, dass man denkt "oh - es geht bergauf, sieht gut aus" und dann plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel fällt das Tierchen tot um und man fragt sich "warum denn das jetzt?". Fühl Dich ganz heftig gedrückt


----------



## Tanny (30. März 2017)

Erst mal  für Eure lieben Worte. 

Ihr habt ja Recht und eigentlich weiss ich es ja auch - aber es ist trotzdem Mist, weil es so unerwartet war - ich dachte wirklich, wir hätten das Schlimmste hinter uns....

Winnie war heute sehr anhänglich - immer wenn ich drin war, sass sie auf meiner Schulter und wenn ich draußen war, sass sie entweder auf der Antenne, der Kaffeemaschine oder auf dem Zweig im Gehege. 

Aber sie war nicht mehr so irre am Suchen, wie gestern. 

Lediglich gegen Abend hat sie noch öfter mal nach Puh gerufen und ist dann die Stellen abgeflogen, wo Puh am häufigsten sass und kam dann enttäuscht zurück auf meine Schulter. 

Da es jetzt warm werden soll, hoffe ich demnächst anfangen zu können, mit ihr den Weg auf die Diele zu üben, so dass sie da ein wenig ausgiebiger __ fliegen kann. 

Da ich dafür die Tür und das Ausflugloch nach draussen zu machen muss, muss ich damit anfangen, bevor die Schwalben aus Süden zurück kommen, damit Sunny, Pummelchen und Co. nachher nicht "vor verschlossenen Türen" hocken. 

Diese Übungen werden Winnie dann hoffentlich ablenken. 

Ansonsten nichts Neues - Fotos habe ich heute leider vergessen - als ich dran dachte, war Winnie schon "im Bett" und ich wollte nicht nochmal stören.


----------



## Tanny (1. Apr. 2017)

Winnie scheint sich beruhigt und damit abgefunden zu haben, 
dass Puh nicht mehr da ist. 

Heute hat sie nicht mehr gesucht und gerufen. 

Sie sass viel auf ihren Stammplätzen, machte ausgiebig Gefiederpflege, und sass ansonsten 
wenn ich drinnen war immer schnell auf meiner Schulter.

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich heute Gelegenheit für ein paar schöne Fotos, da sie mal länger einigermassen still sass


----------



## Tanny (2. Apr. 2017)

Heute habe ich mit Winnie den ersten Dielenausflug gewagt, damit sie was Neues um die Ohren hat.

Zunächst habe ich die Hunde ins Wohnzimmer verbannt , damit sie auf der Diele nicht Winnie schnappen,falls sie auf die Idee kommen sollte, tief zu __ fliegen. 

Dann habe ich ein Tuch vor das Einflugloch gehängt, die Außentür zu gemacht, meine Heizung in der Küche abgestellt und meinen PC auf den Tisch auf der Diele befördert (damit sie im Zweifelsfall einen vertrauten Sitzplatz findet)

Anschließend habe ich dann einfach die Küchentür aufgelassen und habe mich an den PC auf der Diele gesetzt und Winnie ab und an gerufen. 
Winnie sass auf dem Kleiderhaken in der Küche, von wo sie mich gut sehen konnte - ich konnte erkennen, dass sie sehr interessiert war, aber lange Zeit traute sie sich nicht, in diese ungewohnte Richtung auf neues Terrain  loszufliegen. 

Hier sieht man den Blick in die Küche von dem Platz, wo ich sass. Winnie sitzt rechts an der Wand auf dem Kleiderhaken:
    

Irgendwann siegte die Neugierde und Winnie flog zur Tür raus....und war entsetzt!
Diese "Weite" brachte sie völlig aus dem Konzept. 

Sie flog 4 oder 5 x durch den gesamten Raum und suchte offensichtlich entweder nach einem Sitzplatz oder nach dem Weg zurück. 
Schließlich landete sie auf der anderen Seite der Diele auf der alten Metallstange unter der Decke vor dem Ausflugloch, wo auch Pummelchen und Sunny gerne und viel sitzen - scheint ein besonders attraktiver Schwalbensitzplatz zu sein 

  

Dann schaute sie sich erstmal lange aufgeregt um. 
Als sie wieder zu Atem gekommen war, hob sie ab und flog einige Male auf meine Seite, als ob sie den Weg zurück sucht. 
Aber zur Küchentür rein traute sie sich nicht und landete dann irgendwann auf der anderen Seite auf dem Haken, wo die alten Kabel hängen. 

      

Dann dasselbe Spiel nochmal - auch hier bekam sie das mit der Küchentür nicht hin. 
Als sie dann irgendwann wieder auf der anderen Seite der Diele auf der Mauer landete, bin ich hingegangen und habe ihr meinen Finger angeboten. 

Erleichtert hüpfte sie sofort drauf und rührte sich da auch keinen Millimeter mehr weg, während ich zurück ging und langsam mit ihr zur Küchentür rein ging. 

Als wir wieder in der Küche waren, hob sie erleichtert ab, flog ins Gehege und hat erstmal ordentlich gespeist, bevor sie sich für eine ausgiebige Gefiederpflege auf die Kaffeemaschine begab. 

Ca eine Stunde später habe ich sie nochmal auf den Finger genommen und mich mit ihr einige Minuten in die offene Küchentür gestellt, so dass sie sich alles in Ruhe anschauen konnte. 

Dann klingelte es. Ich brachte Winnie zurück auf die Kaffeemaschine und schaute nach, wer da ist. 
Es war meine Nachbarin, mit der ich mich beim Kaffee auf die Diele setzte. 
Irgendwann erschien Winnie aus der Küche, drehte eine Runde um den Tisch und flog wieder zurück in die Küche. 

Das wiederholte sie noch 3 oder 4 Mal - jees mal mit einem etwas größeren Flugkreis. 

Danach hatte sie offensichtlich genug - sie setzte sich drinnen in die Sonne und musste vermutlich die neuen Eindrücke erstmal verarbeiten.

Ich habe die Tür wieder geschlossen - für heute denke ich war es genug - und habe das Einflugloch für den Zaunkönig, der ja auch immer rein kommt, wieder auf gemacht. 

Für den ersten Tag hat das wirklich super geklappt.
Ich werde jetzt täglich einmal für so lange, wie Winnie fliegen will, das wiederholen. 
So kann sie den Raum kennenlernen, den Rückweg sicher verinnerlichen und wenn dann die erste Schwalbe auf der Diele aus Süden eintrifft, kann ich Winnie gleich zum Kennenlernen dazu lassen. 

Für Winnie wird das die Sache vereinfachen, denn wenn erst alle Schwalben da sind und sich Paare gebildet haben, wird sie es sonst schwer haben, Anschluss zu finden. Direkt nach der Ankunft sind sie noch nicht so angriffslustig. 

Zur Verdeutlichung, wie gross der Raum ist, dem Winnie sich plötzlich auf der Diele gegenüber sah: 
   

Vorne sieht man den Tisch - Foto ist da entstanden, wo der PC stand - also in meinem Rücken seitlich von mir ist die Küchentür. 
Winnies Sitzplätze waren immer auf der anderen Seite links und rechts von dem grossen Stalltor. 
Hinten rechts ist das mit rotem Stoff abgehängte Einflugloch.


----------



## frank2016 (2. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen,
du hast wohl ein echt schönes Haus
und ich wollte mal danke sagen für die tollen Texte die du schreibst, du _verschönst mit echt den tag, wenn ich von dir lese 

Frank_


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2017)

@Frank, danke 

Heute war ein unaufgeregter Winnie Tag. 
Gegen Mittag habe ich die Diele wie gestern vorbereitet und dann die Küchentür für ca 3 Std. offen gelassen. 
Winnie interssierte sich überhaupt nicht dafür. 
3 x habe ich sie auf den Finger hüpfen lassen und bin mit ihr zur Tür gegangen. 
Jedes mal ist sie abgehoben, flog eine kurze Runde um die Sitzecke auf der Diele und verschwand dann selbstverständlich 
wieder in der Küche. 

Nach dem 3. Anlauf habe ich es dann dabei belassen. 

Zwei  Dinge haben sich heute eindeutig gezeigt: 
1. sie kennt den Rückweg aus dem ff
2. sie weiss sehr genau, was sie will und was sie nicht will. 

Den Rest des Tages hat sie in der Sonne auf der Kaffeemaschine oder im Esszimmerfenster verbracht. 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die anderen Schwalben eintreffen 

Das Foto ist von heute Abend kurz vor "Feierabend" - wie immer, wenn es dunkel wird, auf dem Kleiderhaken


----------



## lotta (3. Apr. 2017)

kirstin,
es ist so unglaublich schön zu lesen wie viele gedanken du dir machst, wie kreativ du nach optimalen lösungen für deine schutzbefohlenen suchst,
wie selbstlos und feinfühlig du, jahrein - jahraus, für die verschiedenen vögel da bist.
das verdient meinen höchsten respekt.
ich wünschte mir, dass so manche eltern auch nur ein fünkchen dessen, für ihre kinder zu leisten vermögen.
bine


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2017)

Was macht nur die kleine Winnie wenn eines Tages die Küchentür für sie und ihren Nachwuchs geschlossen bleibt


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2017)

also Winnie darf immer zurück kommen, wenn sie will - ich weiss ja nicht, ob sie sich mit ihrem Schnabelproblem dauerhaft 
ausreichend ernähren kann. Aber ihre Kids bleiben draußen


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2017)

Heute dachte ich schon, Winnie will gar nicht auf die Diele. 
Ich habe am späten Vormittag alles wie die anderen tage vorbereitet, Tür auf - Winnie 

Irgendwann bin ich dann wie gestern zu ihr und wollte sie auf den Finger hüpfen lassen - aber kaum war ich ihr näher, haute sie ab ins Esszimmer. 
Als ich dann ins Esszimmer ging, flog sie wieder auf die Fernsehantenne 
Nachdem sich das ein paar mal wiederholt hatte, war ich soweit, die Tür wieder zu zu machen und zu akzeptieren, dass sie offensichtlich nicht raus will. 
Sie sass auf der Fernsehantenne, als ich mich direkt davor stehend,  zur Küchentür umdrehte hin ging. 

...und was passiert? Winnie hebt ab, landet auf meiner Schulter und lässt sich ganz selbstverständlich mit auf die Diele nehmen. 

Ich spazierte da überall rum und Winnie blieb die ganze Zeit auf der Schulter sitzen und schaute sich alles an. 
Irgendwann hob sie dann ab und flog direkt wieder zur Küchentür rein auf den Futtertisch und futterte ausgiebig. 

Anschlissend ließ sie sich eine Weile auf dem Kleiderhaken nieder, während ich in der Tür stand. 

Nach einer Weile kam sie auf meine Schulter, schaute sich kurz um und flog dann auf die Diele, wo sie 3 oder 4 Runden durch den gesamten Raum drehte, bevor sie wieder rein flog und auf der Kaffeemaschine landete. 
Dort fing sie an, sich ausgiebig zu putzen und ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, als ob sie heute noch einen AUsflug machen wollte.
Also machte ich die Tür wieder zu und befreite meinen Dackel aus dem Flur


----------



## DbSam (4. Apr. 2017)

... Winnie ist halt eine verwöhnte Küchenschwalbe. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Aber ihre Kids bleiben draußen



Wer glaubt denn sowas


----------



## Tanny (5. Apr. 2017)

Es sieht so aus, als ob meine Beiträge jetzt erstmal kürzer und eintöniger werden ala: 
mit WInnie nichts Neues.....
...zumindest bis die Schwalben aus Süden eintreffen. 

Heute habe ich wieder alles auf gemacht und sie gerufen. 
Winnie schaukelt auf der Fernsehantenne "...ach nöööö...."

Ich also hin, Finger hingehalten, sie sofort raufgehüpft und dann habe ich sie mit raus getragen. 
Auf der Diele sass sie eine ganze Weile auf meinem Finger, schaute sich gelangweilt um und wirkte überhaupt nicht, als ob sie Ambitionen hätte, zu __ fliegen. 
Irgendwann hob sie dann ab, drehte zwei kleine Kreise um mich rum und...
....verschwand in der Küche. 

Als ich dort eintraf schaukelte sie wieder auf ihrer Fernsehantenne und schaute mich leicht herablassend an. 

Als ich ihr nochmal den Finger hinhalten wollte, flog sie sofort weg zur Küchenmaschine und als ich dahin kam, flog sie zurück zur Antenne. 

Es war ziemlich eindeutig: 
Die Diele ist kalt - die Küche warm
Die Diele ist dunkel - egal, wieviele Lampen ich an mache - die Küche ist freundlich und hell 
Die Diele ist überhaupt: einfach nur gross und langweilig!!!

Ich fürchte, mehr, als einmal täglich kruz raus gehen werde ich aus Winnie nicht rausholen, solange dort keine Artgenossen warten. 

Meine Motivationsfähigkeiten scheinen diesbezüglich deutlich beschränkter zu sein, als die einer anderen Schwalbe.....


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> kürzer und eintöniger



Kirstin, das macht doch überhaupt nichts  Lieber so, als wenn eine Katastrophe nach der Anderen passiert. 
Ich finde es äußerst beruhigend, wenn mal " nichts" los ist.


----------



## DbSam (5. Apr. 2017)

Naja, vielleicht findet die Küchenschwalbe Winnie 'zufällig' ein paar tote __ Fliegen bei Deinem Sitzplatz in der Diele ...
Ich meine, das könnte ja durchaus möglich sein.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2017)

Carsten tolle Idee......
....allein - sie wird nicht klappen.....
__ Fliegen fliegen lassen - dafür ist es noch zu kalt. 
Fliegen auslegen oder mit der Pinzette anbieten? 
Da lacht Winnie sich scheckig und fragt mich vermutlich, ob ich nicht ganz bei Trost bin. 

Mit Futter wird sie sich von mir nicht bestechen lassen - dann müsste ich sie vorher schon hungern lassen - und das würde ich garantiert nicht machen 

Heute hatten wir ziemlich starken Wind und es war ziemlich kalt, manchmal regnerisch 

Auf der Diele war es so ungemütlich, dass ich heute gar nicht erst probiert habe, ob Winnie mir wieder eine lange __ Nase zeigen will

Dafür habe ich auf der Diele die Wintervorhänge, die in der Tür einen Windfang bildeten abgenommen, damit die Schwalben, wenn sie eintreffen freien Einflug haben. 
In den EN stand nämlich heute, dass auf einem Hof bei Elmshorn die ersten Schwalben schon da sind - deutlich früher als gewohnt 

Ergo ist die Hoffnung bei mir gross, dass hier auch demnächst welche eintreffen. 
ich bin gespannt. 

Foto habe ich heute leider vergessen, weil so gar nichts Besonderes war.....


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> In den EN stand nämlich heute, dass auf einem Hof bei Elmshorn die ersten Schwalben schon da sind - deutlich früher als gewohnt



Fakenews - da hat einer Winnie gesehen und meint, sie wäre "schon" da


----------



## Tanny (7. Apr. 2017)

Eventuell ist Winnie eine männliche Winnie....

Heute Morgen wurde ich durch Trällern geweckt! Sie hat gesungen 

Als ich Vormittags dann am Rechner sass, kam sie auf meine Schulter und knabberte ständig an meiner Brille und meinen Haaren rum -- das hat sie noch nie gemacht - ich glaube fast, sie flirtet....

Dann habe ich Winnie für eine Stunde die Tür aufgemacht und sie gelockt,  ich bin vorweg gegangen, habe draussen gestanden und gerufen und...und.....und....
....und was macht Winnie? 

Setzt sich auf den Kleiderhaken, schaut mich an und muss sich gaaaanz intensiv putzen........ immer wieder und immer wieder...und zwischendurch hat sie ganz doll Hunger muss erstmal was essen....... bis ich die Tür wieder zu machte. 
Mit anderen Worten: Diele war heute nicht. Winnie wollte nicht raus. 

Kaum war die Tür zu, sass sie wieder auf meiner Schulter und zog mir an den Haaren rum. 

Es wird höchste Zeit, dass die Schwalben kommen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Apr. 2017)

Lach! Dann musst Du wohl auf „Winfried“ umstellen.


----------



## Tanny (8. Apr. 2017)

Heute war es stürmisch, regnerisch und kalt 
Diele habe ich gar nicht erst versucht - Winnie saß den ganzen Tag nur auf wechselnden Stammplätzen, putzte sich intensiv, badete einige Male und futterte Unmengen an __ Fliegen. 
Ansonsten gab es absolut nichts Besonderes - ich schätze, Winnie hat ein Blick aus dem Fenster gereicht, um die Frühlingsstimmung zu vernichten


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2017)

Kirsten, 
entwickel ich vollstes Verständnis für, ich geh auch nicht raus


----------



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2017)

Heute gibt es nicht viel zu berichten, weil ich wenig drinnen war. 
Heute wurde mir vorm Haus ein dackelsicherer Zaun gesetzt, damit mein Kampfdackel auch tagsüber raus in die Sonne udn zu uns in die Sitzecke kann, ohne dass er meinen Hühnerbestand ständig reduziert. 
Die nächsten Tage werde ich dann noch die ganzen Pflanztöpfe und die 4 Minis in Schuss bringen und alles ein wenig umdekorieren - passend zum Zaun - und dann gibt es ein Foto. 
Winnie fand das doof, wollte aber auch nicht mit raus auf die Diele. 
Immer wenn ich rein kam, kam sie sofort angeflogen und leistete mir Gesellschaft. 
Ich glaube, wenn ich nicht drin war, saß sie meistens auf der Fernsehantenne oder im Gehege. 
Ansonsten war bei ihr alles wie immer.

Fotos von heute gibt s morgen nach, weil ich die Camera im Vogelzimmer liegen gelassen habe und da will ich WInnie um diese Zeit nicht stören.


----------



## Krächzi (9. Apr. 2017)

So, nun habe ich alles nachgelesen und bin wieder "up to date". Traurig, dass Puh gestorben ist, aber es ist nicht Deine Schuld. Es ist einfach Schicksal, und sobald die Schwalben wieder da sind, kann sie als Ei reinkarnieren. Dass Krah immer noch da ist freut mich sehr, und natürlich, dass Marko wieder da ist, und nicht den Vogelfängern auf den Leim gegangen ist, und auch sonst im gefährlichen Afrika nicht gefressen wurde.

Hat Dein Kampfdackel womöglich Schlumpfine gefressen?

Ich könnte Deine Winni zur Zeit gerade mal gut brauchen. Irgendwie schwirren bei mir zur Zeit ein paar Motten herum. Die würde sie vermutlich sofort wegputzen.


----------



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2017)

nein, Schlumpfine und Tyra sind wohlauf.......

Vor einer Stunde ist die erste Schwalbe auf der Diele eingetroffen!!! ...bin jetzt erstmal mit Winnie beschäftigt - berichte heute Abend.


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2017)

Hier noch die Fotos von gestern: 

    
 Heute war ein spannender Tag - mal wieder alles, was ich geplant hatte, über den Haufen geworfen - aber man muss Prioritäten setzen 
Mein Garten und mein Tümpel werden so niemals aus dem WInterschlaf erwachen.....

Also, wir saßen am späten Vormittag gerade in der strahlenden Sonne mit und  in der Sitzecke, da sah ich im Augenwinkel einen Schatten durch die Dielentür verschwinden. Ich ungläubig zu Ina: das war eine Schwalbe! Sie: nein, das ist zu früh..... 
Ich bin also auf die Diele gegangen und was sehe ich? Die erste Schwalbe ist da!!!!

Ein Männchen - er flog fleissig durch den Raum, inspizierte alle Schwalbensitzplätze und ließ sich schließlich auf der Stange am Ausflugloch nieder, um sich zu putzen. Im Gegensatz zu Pummelchen letztes Jahr (der immer ca eine Woche vor den anderen eintraf) wirkte diese Schwalbe überhaupt nicht erschöpft, sondern wirkte topfit. 
Ich nahm nicht an, dass es Pummelchen war, denn 1. hat die Schwalbe uns nicht, wie Pummelchen immer, draussen von der Dachrinne aus zugequatscht/begrüsst, noch konnte ich sonst irgedendwelche besonders aussergewöhnliche, typische Verhaltensweisen erkennen. 

Allerdings ging ich davon aus, dass es ein Nachkomme von Pummelchen und Sunny sein musste, der auf der Diele gross geworden ist, denn diese Schwalbe kannte sich da perfekt aus. 

Ich habe erstmal zügig die Hunde nach draußen gesperrt (wie gut, dass der Zaun gestern aufgestellt wurde) und das Einflugloch und die Tür zu gemacht und dann die Küchentür geöffnet.

Erstaunlicherweise hüpfte Winnie sofort auf den dargebotenen Finger und ließ sich mit raus nehmen, wo sie sofort einige Runden flog, wieder in der Küche verschwand, kurz danach wieder raus kam, wieder Runden drehte, zurück in die Küche usw. 

Das machte sie 4 oder 5 mal - die andere Schwalbe hatte sie noch nicht entdeckt - die sass auf einem Balken auf der anderen Seite der Diele. 
Dann, als WInnie eine grössere Runde Richtung andere Seite flog, kam von oben plötzlich dieser typische Schwalben- Alarmruf und die andere Schwalbe griff WInnie an. 
Winnie wusste gar nicht, wie ihr geschah und "duckte" sich erstmal und flog dann nur ca 1 Meter über dem Boden völlig gelassen und zielstrebig zur Küchentür rein. 

Als ich rein kam, sass sie auf ihrem Futtertisch und zog sich gerade haufenweise __ Fliegen und Heimchen rein.

Ich rechnete nach dem Angriff  nicht damit, dass sie noch mal mit raus kommt. 
Weit gefehlt - kaum hielt ich den Finger hin, hüpfte sie rauf und liess sich wieder mit raus nehmen. 
Diesmal blieb sie aber auf meinem Finger sitzen. 
Ich sass mindestens eine Stunde mit Winnie auf dem Finger auf der Diele. Die andere Schwalbe sass auf der Wasserleitung und schaute auf uns hinab. 
Es wirkte, als würden die zwei sich "bewusst ignorieren" und dabei im AUgenwinkel genau beäugen. 

Irgendwann flog die andere Schwalbe los und wollte raus. 
Als sie feststellte, dass die Tür zu war, flog sie mehrmals um die Diele, machte kurze Pausen, flog aber immer wieder nachschauen, ob die Tür wieder auf geht. 
Als Winnie abhob und auf direktem Weg in die Küche flog, nutzte ich das und machte der Schwalbe die Tür wieder auf. 
Auch, wenn es natürlich das Risiko birgt, dass Winnie da zur Tür raus gerät, entschied nach langer Überlegung, die Tür offen zu lassen. 

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Schwalbe sonst umzieht, weil ihr die Diele nicht "sicher" genug ist. 

Kurz nachdem ich die Tür aufgemacht hatte und mich wieder auf der Diele an den Tisch gesetzt habe, erschien Winnie wieder, flog einige Runden und landete auf meiner Schulter. 
Dort putzte sie sich intensiv und ich ging dann mal eben ein wenig online. 

Irgendwann tauchte die andere Schwalbe wieder auf, trällerte aus vollem Hals und putzte sich dann. 
Wie zuvor hatten die zwei sich im Auge, aber taten so, als würden sie einander nicht sehen. 

So ging es den gesamten Nachmittag: die andere Schwalbe kam und ging und Winnie sass die meiste Zeit auf meiner Schulter oder dem Finger  oder flog auf einen Imbiss ins Esszimmer.
Da ich um 5 Uhr einen Termin hatte, machte ich halb 5 die Küchentür zu und ließ erstmal die Hunde wieder rein. 

Gegen 19 Uhr kam ich wieder nach Hause. Hunde wieder raus, Küchentür wieder auf. 
Winnie kam gleich raus und landete auf meiner Schulter. 
Kurz darauf kam die andere Schwalbe und: .......flog auf direktem Weg auf Pummelchens Schlafplatz - dem Platz, wo keine andere Schwalbe je geschlafen hat - direkt über der Küchentür  und dann fing sie an genau so zu "piepsen", wie Pummelchen es sonst immer zur Begrüssung gemacht hat. 
Ich war völlig verwirrt - Winnie sass auf meiner Schulter und hatte die Schwalbe genau im Blick. 

Als ich rein ging und meine Kamera holte, bewegte Winnie sich nicht von der Schulter weg. 
Ich habe dann die Schwalbe auf ihrem Schlafplatz fotografiert ...und ..... es kann doch mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sein, dass es Pummelchen ist
Das wäre wirklich ein kleines Wunder, nachdem es ihm letztes Jahr so schlecht ging und er so müde wirkte. 
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die nächsten Tage. Wenn es Pummelchen tatsächlich ist, wird sein verhalten das sicher verraten. 

Winnie flog ab und an rein, ging essen und kam wieder raus. Alles immer auf direktem Weg - und Pummelchen beobachtete das von seinem Schlafplatz aus. 
So ca 20.15 Uhr machte ich dann "Feierabend" für die zwei. 
Winnie ins Esszimmer und Licht aus auf der Diele. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das morgen weiter geht. 

Ach - und dann war da heute nachmittag noch ein grosses Wunder: 
unerwartet erschien plötzlich ein Amselweibchen auf der Diele (außer meiner Amsel-Handaufzucht, den Schwalben, Marco, dem Zaunkönig, den Rotschwänzen und gelegentlich mal einer verirrten Meise, die dann in Panik den AUsgang sucht, habe ich noch keinen anderen Vogel auf der Diele gesehen. 
Diese Amsel flog dort ganz entspannt dorthin und hierhin, schaute sich alles an und keckerte vor sich hin. 
Sie wirkte überhaupt nicht, als wäre sie "verirrt" oder panisch wegen des "geschlossenen Raums" oder so. Das erstaunte mich sehr. 

Als sie dann auf der Mauer vor der Sitzecke landete und mich mit Winnie auf dem Finger völlig entspannt betrachtete, traute ich meinen Augen nicht: es war Fritzie!!!!!!!

Fritzie habe ich 2013 aufgezogen. Sie wurde mir als Ästling (Katzenopfer) mit schwer verletztem Bein gebracht. 
Das Bein ist wieder geworden, aber es ist immer schief geblieben. Seit vorletztem Jahr habe ich sie nicht mehr gesehen - und jetzt erscheint sie auf der Diele

Sie war bestimmt eine halbe Stunde da, sass viel in unserer Nähe und hatte keine Scheu - auch wenn ich mich dort bewegte - dann zog sie wieder ab. 
Ich war absolut sprachlos - und natürlich hocherfreut, dass ich völlig unerwartet von ihr doch noch wieder ein Lebenszeichen bekam 

Fotos gibt es leider nicht viele, denn mit einer Hand kann ich nicht fotografieren und Winnie sass ja sehr oft auf meinem Finger. 

Die Fliegenzucht konnte ich den Winter über perfektionieren: 
  
Winnie bei der Zwischenladnung vom Esszimmer auf die Diele: 
 

und Pummelchen???


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2017)

Das war nur das Zeichen das du mit Puh alles richtig gemacht hast und du dich auf dieses Jahr vorbereiten musst 



Dackel hat seine Auslaufgatter Hühner ihren Stall, fehlt ja nur noch die Voliere für die Zöglinge.


----------



## jolantha (10. Apr. 2017)

Du liebe meine Güte, nu ist ja wieder richtig Leben in der Bude . Ich freu mich mit Dir


----------



## ina1912 (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kirstin! 

Das verspricht ja wieder ein turbulentes Vogeljahr zu werden. Ich freu mich für Dich, dass sie alle irgendwann wieder kommen, um zumindest auf einen Besuch bei Dir reinzuschauen!  Aber mit den Namen habe ich längst den Überblick verloren.... gibts eigentlich sowas wie ein "Freundebuch" von den ganzen Piepmätzen, so mit Namen+ Bild, Einzugsjahr und besonderen Merkmalen, wo man in der Galerie immer mal nachschlagen kann? Das wär doch mal was...

Sei ganz lieb gegrüßt
Ina


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Apr. 2017)

Und eine neue spannende Vogelsaison nimmt bei Kirstin ihren Anfang. Ach wie schön, dass es immer auch die gute Nachrichten gibt! Und jetzt harre ich gespannt der Fortsetzung von Winnie und Pummelchen. Der große Fortsetzungsroman …


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2017)

Ja, ich freue mich gerade auch riesig. 
Für das Vogelzimmer und den Vorraum sind einige Neuheiten geplant und endlich auch die Ausflugfenster an einen Handwerker in Auftrag gegeben, der mich nicht sitzen lassen wird. 
Voliere wird wohl nicht wirklich was. Hier bewegen sich die Böden bei jedem Fahrzeug, was auf die Warft fährt, weshalb mein Haus auch ständig Risse kriegt. 
Zusammen mit der Tatsache, dass ich hier neben Ratten auch Marder, Wiesel, Iltis, Fuchs etc. habe - also alles, was die Beutegreifernatur so her gibt, wäre mir das Risiko zu gross, dass die irgendwo eindringen und die gefangenen Vögel einfach aufessen. 

Ina, ich habe auf den WIldvogelseiten eine Übersicht mit Kurzerklärung und Hinweis, ab welcher Beitragsnummer das Tagebuch im gartenteichforum für den Vogel beginnt. In der Überschrift ist der jeweilige Gesamtthread verlinkt. 

Allerdings ist Fritzie da noch nicht bei. 

Fritzie war, bevor ich im Forum die Tagebücher anfing. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (11. Apr. 2017)

Erstmal habe ich Euch ein Foto gemacht von den Rissen. Das ist die Mauer auf der Diele.
So einen Riss habe ich neu jeweils auch im Wohnzimmer und im Schlafzimmer (wurde zuletzt vor 7 Jahren professionell saniert)
Das ist hier in der Marsch bei den alten Bauernhäusern auf den Warften absolut normal. 
Gibt ständig neue Risse.
Wenn die Risse gross genug sind zum AUsfüllen, werden sie gefüllt.

   

Pummelchen war heute morgen schon weg, als ich raus kam (durchs Ausflugloch) und er kam auch erst Abends wieder.
Ich denke, das gigantisch schlechte Wetter (Wind, kalt, Regen) hat ihm die Futtersuche fast unmöglich gemacht und er wird weit gflogen sein.
Insofern war heute kein Kontakt zwischen Pummelchen und Winnie.
Als Pummelchen zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr nach Hause kam, landete er gleich auf seinem Schlafplatz und hat Winnie, der ich nochmal die Tür aufmachte
auch nicht beachtet - insofern hat Winnie Pummelchen auch nicht bemerkt.

Allerdings ist Winnie heute sehr oft und viel alleine rein und rausgeflogen und hat deutlich längere Runden auf der Diele gedreht

Außerdem ist sie öfter mal auf der Mauer beim Tisch gelandet und "klebte" nicht mehr so an mir.

Das Foto ist leider nicht so toll, weil ich gegen das Licht vom Stallfenster fotografieren musste.
Ansonsten heute nichts Neues.


----------



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2017)

Heute gab es nichts Neues in Sachen Schwalben. 
Pummelchen flog heute früh ab und kam gegen Abend wieder. 
Das Wetter ist immer noch durchwachsen und auf der Diele ist es ziemlich kalt. 

Winnie wollte tagsüber nicht raus. 
Erst gegen Abend ist sie mehrere Male auf die Diele geflogen und hat da ein paar Trainigsrunden absolviert. 
So langsam wird ihre Kondition besser 

Fotos habe ich heute leider keine gemacht - zu viel um die Ohren - morgen gibt es wieder welche ...und jetzt gehe ich schlafen - bin total "erschossen"


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2017)

Also täglich zu schreiben "nichts Neues" ist ja nun wirklich blöd. 
Heute war es wieder kalt, windig und hinzu kam noch Dauerregen - so richtig Wetter zum im Bett bleiben.....

Fand Winnie wohl auch: 
sie hat sich nicht bewegen lassen, raus zu kommen und verbrachte den Tag wie gehabt auf der Fernsehantenne. 
Pummelchen ist heute Morgen abgeflogen und erst gegen 20 Uhr wieder gekommen und gleich schlafen gegangen. 

Ich denke, solange das Wetter so mies ist, wird sich nichts tun und insofern werde ich erst wieder weiter berichten, wenn das Wetter umschlägt und es etwas zu berichten gibt


----------



## jolantha (13. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich denke, solange das Wetter so mies ist, wird sich nichts tun und insofern werde ich erst wieder weiter berichten, wenn das Wetter umschlägt und es etwas zu berichten gibt


Kirstin, das ist okay so, Du darfst das 
Ich schau aber jeden Tag mal rein, und hoffe auf Positives


----------



## Daufi (15. Apr. 2017)

So, ich bin jetzt auch mal wieder aktuell, Kirstin, schee.. 
Das Leben geht überall seinen Gang.

Aber nicht zulange warten- irgendwas passiert immer.. 
Und wenn Deine Hühner nur bunte Ostereier legen...


----------



## Krächzi (15. Apr. 2017)

Hast Du eigentlich Claudi mal wieder gesehen? Kommt Krah noch immer gelegentlich zu Besuch, obwohl die Adoptiveltern brüten? Ist Marco wieder beim Nestbau? Und ist die Frau von Pummelchen noch immer nicht eingetroffen?
Schöne Ostern allerseits übrigens.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2017)

Nur ein kleiner Link zwischendurch, weil ich gerade durch Zufall auf diese Dokumentation gestoßen bin:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/NaturNah-Schwalbensommer,naturnah1266.html

Liebe Grüße und schöne Ostertage für Euch!
Kathrin


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2017)

@Daufi  stimmt, es passiert sofort wieder was  
Unter meiner ersten Glucke sass gestern Abend das erste Küken und heute Morgen das zweite.
Ich habe mit noch gar keinem gerechnet, weil beim Schieren alle Eier unbefruchtet waren (oder besser so aussahen). 
Habe sie nur auf den Eiern sitzen lassen, da ich noch 3 befruchtete Eier im brüter habe, wo die Küken nächstes Wochenende 
schlüpfen sollten, die ich dann der Glucke unterschieben wollte. 
Insofern war es eine echte Osterüberraschung, dass 2 der 10 Eier unter der Glucke doch befruchtet waren.
Fotos gibt s die nächsten Tage - sie zeigt die Kleinen noch nicht gerne 

@Krächzi  Claudi höre ich nur ab und an aus der alten Weide, wenn ich vorbei gehe, mich anpiepsen. Ihre Stimme ist 
immer noch heller/anders, als die der anderen Haussperlinge - ich kann sie raushören. 

Marco ist nach wie vor hier auf dem Hof unterwegs aber ich habe noch nicht raus, ob er bereits ein Nest bezogen hat mit seiner Partnerin. 
Wenn, dann wieder vorne am Haus, denn da verschwindet er immer. 
Allerdings ist das Wetter auch nicht geeignet, sich stundenlang zum Beobachten auf der Wiese in den  zu stellen ....

Krah und die anderen Jungkrähen sind seit einigen Tagen weg. 
Zur Zeit kommt meist nur das alte Männchen an die Futterstelle - ich vermute also, dass sein Mädel brütet. 
Außerdem kommen morgens auf meinen Ruf auch immer noch 10-18 Saatkrähen, um sich Vorräte abzuholen. 
Sie nisten in den Bäumen am Koppelrand und finden es gut, dass sie gleich den Futterplatz vor der Tür haben 

Sunny ist noch nicht wieder da. Aber das wundert nicht. 
Bisher sind wie jees Jahr nur ein paar Männchen angekommen.  
Die Frauen lassen sich wohl etwas mehr Zeit und lassen die Männer erstmal die Lage sondieren 

Dann gab es gestern wieder außerplanmäßig Aufregung: 
Es fuhr ein Auto auf den Hof und Bekannte aus dem Dorf stiegen aus: sie hätten was für mich....
...drückten mir ein grösseres Tier in ein Handtuch eingewickelt in die Hand. 
Mein Fragezeihen im Gesicht: "Den Greifvogel, Bussard oder so,  haben wir auf einer Wiese in Raa 
gefunden - hilflos - er hüpfte nur über die Wiese, der Flügel hängt - ist wohl gebrochen....

Ich lugte also mal vorsichtig ins Handtuch und schaute in zwei ängsterfüllte Augen - Handtuch wieder zu. 

Da ich von Greifvögeln keine Ahnung habe und auch die räumlichen Voraussetzungen hier nicht gegeben sind, so einen Vogel adäquat zu pflegen,
stand sofort fest, dass ich einen geeigneten Platz und vor allem sehr erfahrene medizinische Versorgung finden musste. 

Aus diesem Grunde "packte" ich den Kleinen auch gar nicht aus, um ihm Stress zu erparen. 
Ich legte das Bündel in einem Korb ab und suchte erstmal die Telefonnummer vom Wildpark Eekholt raus, denn die sind spezialisiert auf Wildvögel. 

Als ich dort anrief erhielt ich die Auskunft, dass sie keine verletzten Tiere aufnehmen dürfen wegen der Vogelgrippe

Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen, ob all diese Bürokraten in Ministerien und Behörden sich bewusst sind, was sie alles mit ihrem Irrsinn anrichten!!!

Ich fragte, ob sie einen Tierarzt wüssten, der sich mitGreifvögeln gut genug auskennt - sie gaben mir die Telefonnummer einer Klinik in Wasbek (ca 60 km von mir). 
Ich rief dort an, schilderte meinen "Fall" und man erklärte sich sofort bereit, den kleinen Unglücksvogel in Obhut zu nehmen - ich könne sofort kommen 

Ina erklärte sich bereit, den Vogel hinzufahren, da ich auch noch Winnie füttern und die Glucke mit dem einen Kücken versorgen musste. 

Also suchte ich einen Karton, polsterte ihn aus und entschied, da ich nicht wusste, wie die Finderin den Flügel eingewickelt hat, 
den "Bussard" ausgewickelt in den Karton zu packen. 

Beim Umsetzen machte ich noch schnell ein Foto - dann fuhr Ina los. 
Ca 2 Std. später rief sie mich - schon auf dem Rückweg - an. Es war eine Wiesenweihe. Der Flügel war gebrochen und leider ein älterer Bruch.
Dr Frahm hat auch nochmal geröngt, um sicher zu gehen und auch um sicher zu gehen, dass es keine Schussverletzung ist. 
Die Knochen waren bereits ausgetrocknet. Sie hatten keine Chance mehr, zusammenzuwachsen. 
Da Wiesenweihen als Zugvögel im Herbst durchdrehen, wenn sie in einer Voliere sitzen und nicht losziehen können, 
wäre ein Volierenleben für so ein Tier echte Quälerei (anders, als z.B. Bussard oder Uhu oder so). 
Sie haben die kleine Wiesenweihe eingeschläfert. 
    

Schade, ich hätte der Kleinen gewünscht, dass sie eine Chance hat - aber sie wurde einfach zu spät gefunden. 
Immerhin konnten wir sie erlösen, damit sie damit nicht wohlmöglich noch einige Tage vor sich hin verhungert. 

Ein Gutes allerdings hatte die ganze Sache: ich glaube, wir haben jetzt eine absolut hervorragende Adresse für komplizierte Wildvogelfälle, 
was TA anbelangt. Das Hobby des Dr. Frahm sind Wildvögel und er hat wohl auch selbst schon viele gerettet und gepäppelt. 
Ina kam absolut begeistert von ihm zurück. Er hatte ihr noch seine aktuellen Zöglinge und Dauergäste gezeigt: 
2 nicht auswilderungsfähige, mittlerweile 30 jährige Uhus, eine verletzte Dohle, die bald wieder los kann, einen Storch, 
der erschöpft bei ihm landete und wieder zu Kräften kommen musste. 

Was ich wirklich toll fand, Dr Frahm rief mich noch mal persönlich an, um mir zu berichten und bot an, dass wir uns jederzeit melden dürfen, 
wenn wir Rat mit unseren Zöglingen brauchen. 
Während des Gesprächs habe ich nicht dran gedacht, darum habe ich heute noch mal eine e-mail hingeschickt mit Fotos und der Frage, 
ob er eine Idee hat ob wir mit Winnies Schnabel etwas richten können, damit er nicht immer so überschiessend nachwächst. 

Bin mal gespannt auf seine Antwort. 
Sollte er eine Möglichkeit sehen, ohne, dass es mit einem unkalkulierbaren Risiko oder langer "Krankenzeit" für Winnie einher geht, 
werde ich mit ihr sicher da einen Termin machen. 

Winnie geht es soweit gut, aber angesichts der immer noch tiefen Temperaturen und des schlechten Wetters ist sie nicht wirklich motiviert, raus zu gehen. 
Ich nehme sie täglich 2-3 x mit auf die Diele, wo sie auf meiner Hand sitzen bleibt und wenn es ihr dann zu kalt wird, 
hebt sie ab und fliegt auf direktem Weg zurück in die Küche. 
Pummelchen und sie sind sich noch nicht wieder begegnet. 
Pummelchen fliegt morgens weg und ist abends erst wieder gegen 8 Uhr zurück und dann begibt er sich sofort auf seinen Schlafplatz und rührt sich nicht mehr. 

Soweit also erstmal die Neuigkeiten.


----------



## Krächzi (16. Apr. 2017)

DANKE und wunderschöne Ostern


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2017)

Heute nichts Neues - Winnie ist 2 x auf der Diele eine Runde geflogen, ansonsten hockte sie dort immer nur auf meinem Finger oder der Schulter und wartete, bis ich sie wieder rein trug. 

Dafür hat sie heute häufig gebadet und sich das Gefieder immer schön auf meinem PC oder dem Kühlschrank ausgeschüttelt - so kann man auch "sauber machen"....
Aber Fotos habe ich für Euch - sowohl von meinen Osterküken, als auch von Winnie


----------



## Krächzi (17. Apr. 2017)

Die Küken haben noch eine richtige Beziehung zu der Henne, ist das süß! Die wissen gar nicht, wie sehr sie das große Los gezogen haben. Im Vergleich zu ihren armen Kollegen in den Hühnerfabriken.


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2017)

Ich bin wirklich manchmal langsam von Begriff....

Heute habe ich Winnie weider mit auf die Diele genommen und sie sass wie immer auf meinem Finger. 
Da mir irgendwann der Arm lahm wurde, suchte ich einen Platz, wo ich meine Hand abstützen kann und landete an der Garderobe. 

Da kletterte Winnie fast sofort auf die dort hängende Hundeleine, plusterte sich auf und beobachtete dann ganz entspannt endlos lange die Umgebung, während ich einige Meter weiter am Tisch sass. 
Ich Idiot habe sie immer mal wieder versucht irgendwo abzusetzen - mitten im "freien Raum" und sie blieb nie sitzen, wenn ich versuchte, mich zu entfernen und flog wieder rein. 
Ich habe nicht an das Offensichtliche gedacht: 
die Schwalben suchen sich fast immer drinnen einen Sitzplatz, wo sie eine Wand oder was anderes im Rücken haben - also von hinten sicher sind!!!

An der Garderobe hatte Winnie die Wand im Rücken und da fühlte sie sich wohl - so wohl, dass sie später sogar von selbst dahin flog. 

Pummelchen kam häufiger mal rein und näherte sich immer weiter. 
Schließlich sass Pummelchen auf der Küchentür und Winnie an der Garderobe und die zwei haben sich lange offen interessiert betrachtet. 

Pummelchen hat diverse Male versucht, mit Winnie zu reden, aber Winnie hat ihm nicht geantwortet. 

Auf jeden Fall haben sie sich so nahe und so lange bisher noch nie miteinander beschäftigt 

Winnie - Pummelchen - Winnie und Pummelchen


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

Heute habe ich ein kleines (oder großes?) Drama erlebt 
...aber erstmal zu WInnie: 
ihr geht es gut  Die letzten Tage hatten wir miesestes Wetter, kalt, windig, Regen, Hagel, Schnee, Sonne - alles was der April zu bieten hat. 
Pummelchen war 2 Tage nicht da - ich hatte schon Angst, dass ihm was passiert ist - aber heute Mittag tauchte er wieder auf 
Winnie war gestern und vorgestern extrem "ruhig" meistens hockte sie auf dem Kühlschrank und machte praktisch gar nichts. 
Ich dachte, es lag am Wetter - aber jetzt vermute ich, dass es mit der Mauser zusammen hing. 
Heute Morgen fand ich eine der alten langen Schwungfedern unter der Fernsehantenne. 
Dafür hat sie jetzt eine schöne, gleichmässige neue Feder  
Ich glaube, das erklärt so rückblickend ihre "ruhigeren" Tage. 
Immer, wenn solche Tage waren, habe ich danach einzelne längere oder viele kurze Unterfedern gefunden. 
Mauser ist eben anstrengend - und wie alles bei ihr seit ich sie kenne, scheint ja auch die Mauser langsamer zu laufen, als bei anderen Schwalben. 
War beim __ Fliegen lernen ja genau so. 
Heute war sie wieder richtig kernig drauf. 
Aber für die Diele war es ihr die letzten tage wohl zu kalt. 
Allerdings fliegt sie immer besser mit jeder neuen Feder. 

Hier Fotos der letzten Tage: 
                   

...so und jetzt zum Drama: 

Ich bin vorhin, als die Sonne gerade mal kurz raus kam, in die Sitzecke vom Carport gegangen, um den Turmfalken zu fotografieren. 
In den drei Nistkästen an der Garage sind überall Kohlmeisen und Sperlinge eingezogen. 
Plötzlich sah ich vor dem vorderen Kasten eine Kohlmeise ganz merkwürdig flattern. 
Es dauerte einen Moment bis ich begriff, dass die Kohlmeise ein Problem hat. 
Sie hing in etwas fest!

    

Ich ging hin, sie riss sich aber los, bevor ich ankam. 
Am Nistkasten sah ich dann das Elend: 
Sie hatte ein Pferdeschweifhaar verbaut und war beim Legen offensichtlich drin verheddert. 
Als sie rausfliegen wollte, hing sie außen am Kasten fest 
Ich öffnete also den kasten, um das Haar zu entfernen - das Haar war ins Nest verbaut und bei dem 
Gezappel hat die kleine Meise das ganze Nest im Kasten umgeworfen. 
3 kleine Eier lagen unter dem umgeworfenen nest - sie sind heil geblieben. 
Ich habe also das Schweifhaar aus dem Nest entfernt, die Eier wieder rein getan und alles wieder verschlossen. 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die kleine Kohlmeise sich nicht verletzt hat und dass sich bei ihrem Losreissen das Haar gelöst hat und nicht noch Teile irgendwo festgezogen an Bein oder Flügel hängen. 
Ich habe die kleine Meise heute nicht mehr gesehen, hoffe aber, dass ich sie morgen zu Gesicht bekomme, um zu sehen, ob sie sich "unbehindert" bewegt. 
Falls sie irgendwie "behindert" wirkt kann ich sie vielleicht einfangen, wenn sie in den Nistkasten geht (Loch zu) um zu kontrollieren, ob da irgendwo was abgeschnürt wird, bevor ihr Fuss oder Flügel absterben. 

Ich vermute, zwei bis drei Eier wird sie noch legen, bevor sie mit der Brut beginnt - also müsste ich noch Gelegenheit bekommen, sie draußen zu sehen.....falls sie wiederkommt......


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Oh weh – toi, toi, toi!


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

Ach so, dann habe ich heute, als ich draussen sass auch noch Marco und sein Weibchen auf dem Garagendach beim Turteln erwischt:

         

...und auf dem Baum schräg neben/über den Turmfalken sass eine Rabenkrähe und schaute den zweien zu - ich konnte aber nicht erkennen, wer von "meiner" Truppe es war:


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

Kurze Zwischeninfo: 
Winnie geht es gut - sie lässt gerade wieder Federn und ist fleissig dabei, sich zu putzen. 
Dabei wird ihr Flugbild langsam besser - die neuen Federn scheinen es zu bringen  
Allerdings hat sie sich nur auf die Diele tragen lassen und  hat meine Hand auch nicht verlassen. 
Das hatte einen einfachen Grund: 

Es sind wieder Schwalben aus Süden eingetroffen. 
Ein Weibchen ist mit Pummelchen auf die Diele gekommen und Pummelchen hat heftigst geflirtet. 
(Es ist nicht Sunny - diese hatte anfangs Probleme, den AUsgang der Diele zu finden. Sie scheint hier auf der 
Diele zum ersten Mal zu sein - keine Ahnung, wo Pummelchen sie abgeschleppt hat  )
Das war ein Trubel da und Winnie verfolgte das mit grossen Augen - ganz geheuer war es ihr noch nicht. 

Aber sie verliess meinen Finger auch nicht, als ich kurz rein ging - also sie wollte auch wieder mit raus. 
So ganz uninteressiert schien sie nicht gewesen zu sein 

leider habe ich nur ein Foto - von der neuen Schwalbe. Dann war mein Akku leer - ich habe zu viel bei 
den Greifvögeln fotografiert


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

Nee, du hast nicht zu viel fotografiert, das waren doch tolle Fotos!  Ich denke, du wirst noch genug Gelegenheit haben, die Schwalben zu knipsen und freuen wir uns über Fotos! 
Ist die kleine Kohlmeise denn wieder aufgetaucht?
Nach deiner eindringlichen Warnung letztes Jahr, habe ich am Stall erstmal allen Neuen Bescheid gesagt, dass sie Schweif- und Mähnenhaare nicht liegenlassen, weil wir dort jede Menge Nester haben...


----------



## Krächzi (28. Apr. 2017)

Heute liegt bei uns Schnee, und es schneit immer noch. Ich frag mich, wie die Insekten-fressenden Vögel da an ihr Futter kommen sollen. Wie machen das Deine Schwalben? Die haben es natürlich gut, weil Du sicher ein paar __ Fliegen aus Deiner Zucht in der Diele schwirren lässt.....


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

Eine Kohlmeise sitzt im Nest. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob sie es war oder ob es u.U. das Männchen war und sie jetzt allein ist. 
Bisher habe ich noch keine zweite dort gesehen. 
Bei ir sind auch Schlechtwettertage. 
Schwalben können bis zu einer Woche ohne Futter ausharren. 
Wenn es eng wird, verfallen sie in eine Art Futterstarre - sie sitzen dann irgendwo aufgeplustert und man denkt, sie sind krank. 
Sind sie aber nicht, sie sparen Energie. 
Außerdem sammeln sie sich in der Not auch aus Spinnennestern im Gebälk die Vorräte raus. 
Insofern nie zu sauber machen


----------



## Krächzi (28. Apr. 2017)

Danke, interessant. Habe ich gar nicht gewusst.


----------



## pema (28. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Insofern nie zu sauber machen


Ja super,...dann erfülle ich ja schon mal eine der Grundvoraussetzungen.
petra


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2017)

So, mal wieder ein kurzes update:

Pummelchen flirtet auf der Diele und draussen fleissig mit dem Mädel, was da eingetroffen ist.
Im Pferdestall sind mindetsens 4 Schwalben unterwegs und in der Nachbarschaft sind auch diverse Schwalben eingetroffen.

Mit Winnie war ich täglich mehrmals auf der Diele.
Sie fliegt da immer mal eine Runde, landet aber dann gleich bei mir auf der Schulter oder auf der Hand und beobachtet die Schwalbe von ihrem sicheren Sitzplatz aus.
Angegriffen wird sie von den anderen nicht mehr - aber sie interessieren sich auch nicht für Winnie - und Winnie nicht (mehr) für sie, seit Pummelchen sie angegriffen hatte.

Es kann sein, dass es auch mit Winnies Flugbild zusammenhängt.
Leider verändert sich da nichts - sie fliegt immer noch so "flatterig", wie eine Jungschwalbe, die zum ersten mal das Nest verlässt.

So ist sie ja von Anfang an geflogen - lange Zeit konnte sie ja letztes Jahr auch weder in die Höhe __ fliegen, noch ein Ziel anfliegen.
Damals habe ich das allein auf ihre Gefiederschäden geschoben.

Ihr Gefieder ist aber mittlerweile absolut einwandfrei - bis auf die eine Unterfeder auf dem Rücken, die immer etwas hoch steht - ich weiss gar nicht seit wann genau  - könnte sein, seit Pummelchen sie angegriffen hatte.
Aber weder hatte sie eine Verletzung, noch hat sich an dem Flugbild irgendetwas geändert.
Immer wenn sie fliegt, knickt sie das Hinterteil etwas ab, was verhindert, dass sie richtig  "schweben" kann.
Das hat sie auch nicht "aufgegeben", als sie auf der Diele unter Druck geriet, als Pummelchen hinter ihr her war.
Ich habe fast den Verdacht, dass das auch ein bleibender "Schaden" ist - genetisch oder eine Sache, die vom Sturz aus dem Nest herrührt?
Der Schnabel war ja auch von Anfang an deformiert und die bräunlichen Farbsprenkel im Gesicht hatte sie auch schon immer.

Wie auch immer - solange sie so fliegt, kann ich sie kaum mit raus nehmen - da greift sich der Turmfalke die Kleine vermutlich direkt vor meiner __ Nase weg.
Da sie aber raus muss und ich sie auch kaum den ganzen Sommer im Flexarium mit raus nehmen kann, wird jetzt für Winnie direkt ans Vogelzimmerfenster eine Voliere gebaut (5 x 2,5 Meter und 3,5 Meter hoch).
Das Vogelzimmerfenster wird ja sowieso ersetzt durch ein Fliegengitter mit einer Einflugluke oben.
Das Gerüst steht schon - in den nächsten Tagen kommt dann noch das Volierengitter, dann kann ich einrichten - Bäumchen und Co und immer einen Eimer frischen Pferdemist, damit sich die Fliegen in der Voliere versammeln  

Solange ich noch keine Schwalbenzöglinge habe, wird WInnie dann tagsüber, wenn das Wetter schön ist (also wenn wir auch draußen sind) da rüber gehen und abends wieder mit rein kommen.
Wenn ich im Vogelzimmer die ersten Zöglinge habe, bleibt sie dort. 
Und dann mal schauen, ob und wie sich das mit den anderen entwickelt.
Vielleicht lernt sie es ja diesen Sommer doch noch und braucht nur etwas länger.
Bisher hat sie ja mit allem einfach ein wenig länger gebraucht als alle anderen, es aber am Ende immer hinbekommen.

Hier ein paar Fotos von der Diele - Pummelchen und sein Mädel und Winnie auf meiner Hand auf der Diele.
Sunny hat sich noch nicht sehen lassen


----------



## Tanny (2. Mai 2017)

Hier ist der Rohbau für Winnies Voliere 

Ist natürlich nicht nur für Winnie - ich denke, für die anderen Zöglinge ist es auch nicht schlecht, wenn sie aus dem Vogelzimmer erstmal ein oder zwei Tage raus in die Voliere  und sich alles anschauen können (das Fenster wird noch ersetzt durch ein Edelstahlfliegengitter mit einer Einflugklappe im oberen Viertel). 
Insbesondere angesichts meiner neuen Untermieter, den Turmfalken wird es dieses Jahr sonst riskant, wenn die Kleinen zum ersten Mal raus kommen und von der "Weite" erschlagen sind. 
So können sie bei den anderen Vögeln erstmal sehen, was da draussen los ist und die Warnrufe der anderen kennen lernen. 

Sowie sich Wind und regen wieder legen, kommt der Volierendraht ran. 

          

Das kleine Viereck oben wird eine Klappe, die ich wie ein Dachfenster aufmachen kann, so dass die Vögel wenn es soweit ist von dort direkt weiter raus können - und natürlich auch wieder zurück, wenn sie wollen


----------



## Krächzi (3. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön. Richtig spitze. Nur die neuen Untermieter sind etwas beunruhigend. Hoffentlich wird niemand gefressen.


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2017)

Bitte mehr Bauabschnittsbilder


----------



## Tanny (3. Mai 2017)

@Krächzi 
die Chance, dass die Falken auf die Kleinen gehen ist eigentich nur beim allerersten AUsflug höher - wenn sie noch richtig unbeholfen sind.
Glücklicherweise habe ich ja Turmfalken. 
Soweit ich das recherchiert habe - und bisher bestätigt sich das, unterscheiden sich Turm- und Wanderfalken abgesehen von der Größe insbesondere hinsichtlich ihrer Beute: 
Turmfalken gehen auf bevorzugt auf Mäuse und Wanderfalken auf Singvögel. 
Deswegen finde ich die Voliere auch ganz gut für die ein/zwei Tage "draußen kennenlernen" bevor sie ihren ersten AUsflug machen - ich kann ja nun mal nicht mitfliegen. 

@jolantha dann muss ich mich beeilen. Der Volierendraht ist schon fast vollständig dran.


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2017)

So, heute gibt es viele, viele Fotos  
Abschnitt 1: auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame hier noch ein paar VolierenBauabschnittsund Fertigfotos - jetzt ist sie komplett fertig 

Nachdem der Volierendraht angebracht war, wurden heute im Türbereich noch so Winkelschienen drüber gesetzt, damt der abgeschnittene Draht aussen einem nicht ständig die Finger zerreisst und an den Überlappungsnähten wurden noch Latten von innen und außen drüber gesetzt, damit die Vögel sich da nicht verletzen können. 

Außerdem kamen noch Latten auf dem Fussboden von aussen quasi als Blende rum, damit sich keine Räuber da zwischen den Krampen durch den Draht kämpfen können. 

Zuletzt wurde heute noch das AUsflugfenster fertig gemacht. 
Das Glasfenster kann man ja einfach nach innen herausnehmen aus dem Rahmen - das steht jetzt eingelagert für den Winter im Vorraum. 

Außen auf den Fensterrahmen wurde ein Holzrahmen montiert, der mit Fliegengitter abgespannt ist. 
Im oberen Teil gab es kein Fliegengitter, sindern eine Holzklappe, die man öffnen kann und dann gleich ein Anflugbrett hat, oder eben abends verschliessen. 

In der Voliere habe ich eine Krone von einer jungen Weide abgesägt und reingestellt, so dass oben nur wenige Zweige als Sitzplatz sind und ansonsten der Raum zum __ Fliegen frei ist. 

Unten auf dem Boden und bis ca 1 Meter Höhe gibt es ein Vogelbad, einen bereich mit Erde und Steinen, einen Pflanzring mit einer Heckenrose, einen Ring mit 2 Sanddörnern, einen mit einer Terassenpflaume und einen mit einer __ Johannisbeere. 
So haben die Vögel immer was zum Knabbern  ...und wenn die Büsche und Bäume zu gross werden, werden sie in die Knicks gepflanzt und es gibt nächste Saison neue kleine Pflanzen. 

Zuletzt habe ich noch einen Eimer frischen Mist rein gestellt, damit sich da hoffentlich immer viele Fliegen einfinden


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2017)

Nachdem die Voliere fertig war, habe ich im Vogelzimmer auf der Bienenbeute noch für Winnie einen Futtertisch eingerichtet, wie sie ihn auch von drinnen gewohnt ist. 
Außerdem habe ich noch die Dusche wieder mit Sand befüllt.

Neue Äste gab es nicht. 
Da Winnie draussen alles grün hat, werde ich drinnen erst frisches Grün rein nehmen, wenn die ersten Vögel da sind, die noch nicht raus können. 
Die abgeschnittenen Äste verwelken ja so schnell, dass es drinnen im Moment irgendwie überflüssig ist. 

Dann bin ich ins Haus gegangen und habe Winnie in das Transportflexarium gesetzt - das fand sie zunächst richtig blöd und krallte sich an der Vorderseite fest und schimpfte. 
Man merkte, dass sie ewig nicht mehr "eingesperrt" war in einer Transportbox. 
Damit sie keinen "Herzinfarkt" kriegt, hatte ich das Flexarium schon zuvor mit einem Handtuch so umwickelt, dass nur die Vorderseite durchsichtig war. 
So konnte Winnie sehen, wo es längs geht. 

Ich bin mit ihr zuächst ins Vogelzimmer gegangen, da sie das ja vom letzten Sommer kennt. 
Dort habe ich das Flexarium geöffnet und WInnie schaute erstmal ein Minütchen verdutzt raus, bevor sie abhob und auf der Duschstange landete.
Kurz darauf flog sie auf meine Schulter und schaute sich ein wenig aufgeregt um. 

Nachdem sie sich aklimatisiert hatte und entspannter wirkte, liess ich sie auf meinen Finger hüpfen und hielt sie vor sdie Ausflugklappe. 

Sie schaute mit grossen AUgen raus und war regelrecht erschrocken, als die Stallschwalben immer im Wahnsinnstempo um die Ecke geflogen kamen. 
Als dann auch noch eine Krähe überflog, flog sie erschrocken zurück zur Duschstange. 

Kurze Zeit später hüpfte sie aber schon wieder auf meinen Finger und von dort auf die Futterschale, wo sie erstmal ordentlich zulangte. 

Anschliessend hielt ich sie wieder vor die Ausflugklappe. 
Irgendwann stieg sie vom Finger ab auf die Klappe und schaute eine ganze Weile raus. 
Dann flog sie in die Voliere - zunächst ziemlich aufgeregt und nicht sicher, ob und wo sie landen kann. 

Irgendwann landete sie auf einem tiefen Zweig, hob wieder ab, anderer Zweig - wieder einige Runden - dann verfehlte sie einen Zweig und landete an einer der Pflanzschalen. 

Ich war zwischenzeitlich außen rum gegangen und dann auch in die Voliere. 

Als sie ihre vertraute Schulter sah, liess sie sich da erleichtert nieder 

Ich setzte mich also erstmal in die Voliere und Winnie schaute sich lange von meiner Schulter die Umgebung an. 

Irgendwann machte sie versuchsweise einen kleinen Rundflug und landete wieder auf meiner Schulter. 
Das wiederholte sich einige Male und dann traute sie sich auch, auf verschiedenen Zweigen zu landen. 

Und immer ging das kleine Köpfchen hin und her. 
Es gab sooooo viel zu sehen und zu hören 

Nachdem sie sich mit der Voliere etwas vertraut gemacht hatte, liess ich sie wieder auf meinen Finger hüpfen und hielt sie vor das Einflugloch. 
Zunächst sass sie dort und sondierte erstmal in alle Richtungen die Umgebung. 

Dann flog sie rein, landete auf der Futterschale und futterte ausgiebig, bevor sie auf den Zweig direkt am Ausflugloch flog und von dort raus schaute. 
Wir haben noch einige Male das Rein und Rausfliegen mittels Finger vor das AUsflugloch halten geübt. 

Dann liess WInnie sich irgendwann auf der Duschstange nieder und wirkte richtig müde. 

Das waren aber auch viele, viele neue, aufregende EIndrücke. 

Ich denke, das war für heute genug. 
Ich liess WInnie auf meinen Finger hüpfen und bugsierte diesen mitsamt Schwalbe in das Transportflexarium - Winnie machte keinerlei Anstalten, abzuhauen, sondern setzte sich ruhig auf den Ast im Flexarium und akzeptierte anstandslos, dass ich zu machte. 

Dann ging es zurück in ihr vertrautes Heim. 
Kaum hatte ich das Flexarium geöffnet, flog sie in ihre Voliere, nahm ein Bad, begab sich auf die Fernsehantenne, begann mit einer intensiven Gefiederpflege mit einer Gründlichkeit, wie ich es bei ihr noch nie gesehen habe, dann reckte und streckte sie sich, gähnte und......
.....steckte den Kopf unter den Flügel, um eine Runde zu schlafen. 

Jetzt, während ich das hier schreibe, sitzt sie auf meiner Schulter und schaut mir entspannt und etwas verschlafen zu. 

Morgen soll ja auch noch richtig die Sonne scheinen (heute war es bedeckt, aber windstill) - ich bin ja gespannt, wie es morgen weiter geht. 

Ich glaube, Winnie fand das alles sehr, sehr spannend und außer, dass sie etwas unsicher war, hat sie es genossen 

...und hier jetzt endlos viele Fotos:


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Abschnitt 1: auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame hier noch ein paar VolierenBauabschnittsund Fertigfotos - jetzt ist sie komplett fertig



Die einzelne Dame bedankt sich ganz herzlich für die Bilder. Ist wirklich toll geworden 
Hast Du eigentlich oben drauf ein Regendach ??  ( so ein halbes , gegen Schlagregen )
Hatte ich für meine Kanarien, zum Trockensitzen


----------



## Tanny (7. Mai 2017)

gern geschehen. 

Nein, im Moment noch kein Dach. 
Es ist aber für den Herbst angedacht - schon allein, damit mir die Holzkonstruktion nicht wegfault. 
Da die Vögel auch rein können und da ja auch höchstens (normalerweise) ein oder zwei Tage "Zwischenstation" zwischen Aufzucht und grosse Freiheit haben, finde ich das nicht allzu wichtig für die Vögel - zumal etwas Regen auch nicht schlecht ist. 
So richtig Schlagregen kommt da eher selten hin, weil der Bereich ja rundum durch Gebäude geschützt ist.


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2017)

Sonntag hatten wir tolles Wetter, viel Sonne und wenig Wind.
Winnie war ab ca 11 Uhr den Rest des Tages draussen.
Sie hatte sehr schnell begriffen, wo es rein und raus ging.
Solange ich in der Voliere sitze, kommt sie auch raus und inspiziert Schritt für Schritt zunehmend alles, was es dort gibt.
Sowie ich aber die Voliere verlasse, fliegt sie sofort ins Vogelzimmer und setzt sich auf ihren alten Stammplatz: die Vorhangstange an der Dusche.

Allein ist es ihr wohl etwas unheimlich in der Voliere. 

Was mir auffiel war, dass sie, wo immer sie sass, sich unheimlich viel das Gefieder putzte.
Des Rätsels Lösung entdeckte ich dann auch: sie schiebt noch beidseitig je eine Schwungfeder 
Das lässt mich hoffen, dass sie, wenn sie damit fertig ist, doch noch richtig segeln lernt.

Nachmittags waren viele Schwalben am Himmel unterwegs und Winnie hat das Treiben interessiert beobachtet.
Jedes Mal, wenn eine Schwalbe einen Warnruf ausstieß, kam sie von wo immer sie sass wie von der Tarantel gestochen zu mir und landete auf meiner Schulter 

Das fand ich ja im Hinblick auf ihren ersten Freiflug, den sie hoffentlich irgendwann machen wird, sehr erfreulich 

Gegen 18 Uhr habe ich sie dann mit rein genommen.
Nahezu sofort flog sie auf die Fernsehantenne, wo sie sich lange ausgiebig putzte, dann herzhaft gähnte und dann die AUgen schloss.
Winnie war ganz offensichtlich bettreif 

Gestern Morgen war es sehr windig und bewölkt.
Darum bin ich mit Winnie nicht raus gegangen.
Dafür habe ich ihr die Diele wieder auf gemacht, wo sie einige Male ausgiebig geflogen ist.

Am Nachmittag kam dann doch noch die Sonne raus und darum bin ich mit Winnie nochmal für ca 2 Stunden raus gegangen.
Die ersten 2, 3 Flugversuche fielen ihr schwer, denn wir hatten ganz schön Wind und Winnie hatte damit wohl nicht gerechnet.
Aber sehr schnell hatte sie raus, wie man mit dem Wind umgeht und trotzdem sein Ziel erreicht 

Nach ca 30 Minuten konnte sie sicher alles anfliegen und drauf landen, wo sie hin wollte 

Als wir dann wieder rein gingen, nahm sie noch ein ausgiebiges Bad, flog einige Male zwischen Futtertisch und Fernsehantenne hin und her, bevor sie sich dort nieder liess und nach ausgiebiger Gefiederpflege wie gestern "schlafen ging".

Heute morgen kam ich in die Küche und wie immer ging mein erster Blick zur Fernsehantenne, von wo Winnie mich normalerweise begrüsst.
Keine Winnie da

Ich schaute zu ihrem Sitzast im Gehege: auch keine Winnie......

Als ich dann ins Esszimmer kam sass Winnie im Gehege auf dem Boden und sah kläglich aus 

Das rechte Auge war geschwollen und zu und sie wirkte sehr unruhig - als ich sie greifen wollte, reagierte sie fast panisch und versuchte wegzufliegen und flog zum Glück gegen die noch geschlossene Gardine, von wo sie auf den Boden rutschte  

Ich schnappte sie mir erstmal und, da sie immer wieder panisch versuchte zu "fliehen", steckte ich sie erstmal in das kleine Transportflexarium und deckte dies mit einem Handtuch ab.

Da kam sie dann etwas zur Ruhe.

Ich war erstmal völlig perplex, denn ich konnte mir nicht erklären, was geschehen war.

Nachdem ich ihr Futter vorbereitet hatte habe ich sie mir aus dem Flexarium geholt, um sie mir genauer anzusehen.
Das rechte Auge war zu und am oberen Rand leicht geschwollen.
Ihre Federn sahen struppig aus - ich glaube, weil sie irgendwie panisch und orientierungslos durchs Gehege geschossen ist.
Die Flügel waren aber soweit in Ordnung.
Dann sah ich noch, dass auf der rechten Seite bei der Schwungfeder, die sie gerade schiebt, die Feder, die an der Spitze gestern noch ganz sauber "geöffnet" war, dieser Teil der Feder irgendwie schwarz verkrustet aussah und bretthart war - es sah irgendwie wie verkrustetes Blut aus  
Futter wollte sie gar nicht annehmen und sowie ich sie aus der Hand liess, wollte sie sofort wieder panisch rumflattern.

Da ich Angst um ihre Federn hatte, habe ich sie erstmal zurück ins Tansportflexarium gesetzt und dieses wieder abgedeckt, nachdem ich ihr einen Tropfen Traumeel auf die Schnabelspitze geträufelt habe und mit etwas Traumeel die Verkrustung an der Feder angelöst habe.

Ich kann mir absolut nicht erklären, was nachts passiert ist - es war absolut alles wie immer Abends und darum denke ich auch nicht, dass sie krank ist.
Die einzige Erklärung die ich hatte, war, dass sie irgendwo gegen geknallt ist - wobei ich aber nicht weiss, wieso so etwas hätte geschehen können - sie kennt hier alles, nichts war verändert und alles war, wie es den ganzen Winter war.
Dafür würde sprechen die Schwellung des Auges, die Verkrustung an der Feder (beides rechts) und dieses panikartige Verhalten ( Schmerzen?).

Wie auch immer, ich habe mir das Flexarium geschnappt und bin mit Winnie zu meinem Tierarzt.
Unter der Bindehaut des Auges sitzt ein fettes Hämatom.
Das Auge selbst und die Ntzhaut sind unbeschädigt und Fremdkörper konnte er auch nicht feststellen.
Mein TA vermutet, dass das Hämatom am Auge grosse Schmerzen verursacht, was vermutlich das panische Verhalten erklärt.
Er hält auch einen Unfall für die wahrscheinlichste Ursache.
Seine erste Frage war, ob nachts irgendwelche Tiere in ihre Nähe kamen, die sie in Angst und Schrecken versetzt haben.

Aber in meiner Wohnung gibt es keine Katzen, die Hunde können wegen Winnie nachts nie in die Küche oder ins Esszimmer und Ratten habe ich nicht im Haus - hier gibt es definitiv nichts, was sie hätte in Panik versetzen können.

Also mir ist absolut schleierhaft, was geschehen ist 

Für das Auge habe ich jetzt eine Vit.A Augensabe - kein Antibiotikum, da Winnie das im Herbst schon so schlecht vertragen hat und am Auge keine offenen Verletzungen zu erkennen waren.

Ansonsten habe ich sie den Rest des Tages in dem kleinen, abgedunkelten Flexarium gelassen, damit sie sich möglichst wenig bewegt und aufregt, denn wenn sie wirklich irgendwo gegen geflogen ist, muss ich damit rechnen, dass sie auch eine Gehirnerschütterung haben könnte.

Essen und Trinken hat sie heute komplett verweigert.
Ich habe ihr nur ca alle 2 Stunden zwei bis drei frisch draussen geklatschte __ Fliegen, die ich in etwas Traumeelwasser getaucht habe (seit einigen Tagen klatsche ich ihr wieder frische Fliegen zu ihrem gewohnten Futter dazu), eingegeben - freiwillig hat sie nichts genommen.
Ihr Kot ist angesichts des wenigen Futters natürlich wenig, aber normal - also die normale Verdauung funktioniert offensichtlich.
Heute ABend habe ich um 19 Uhr zuletzt gefüttert und sie dann im Esszimmer in dem kleinen, abgedeckten Flexarium allein gelassen.

Hören kann ich im Esszimmer durch die Tür nichts - ich hoffe, sie lebt noch und schläft.
Ich will aber auch nicht nachschauen, weil sie sonst nur wieder unruhig wird.

Das ist wirklich eine Zerreissprobe, nicht nachzuschauen!

Jetzt drückt bloss alle die Daumen, dass sie das übersteht - was auch immer da letzte Nacht passiert ist...........

Hier die letzten Fotos von vorgestern in der Voliere und Abends in der Küche  - heute hatte ich keine Zeit zum Fotografieren, da ich sie keine Sekunde länger "stören" wollte, als für die Fütterung nötig war.

Auf dem einen Foto kann man, wenn man genau hinsieht, ein Stück von dem Kiel sehen, wo die neue Feder rauskommt.


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2017)

irgendwie ist der Post doppelt gewesen - kann das bitte hier jemand löschen? Danke


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Mai 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,

ach Du meine Güte – den Schreck kann ich Dir nachfühlen! Flüggewerden ist wahrlich nix für schwache Nerven …
Ich halte Euch wie immer ganz fest die Daumen – kommt gut durch die Nacht, Ihr zwei!


----------



## ina1912 (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kirstin!

Das ist ja wieder eine schlimme Neuigkeit!  Was da nur passiert ist?  Ich hoffe, die kleine kann die Sache mit ein paar Tagen Ruhe überstehen und drücke natürlich auch alle Daumen! 
Lg ina


----------



## Ida17 (10. Mai 2017)

Die kleine Winnie macht wirklich eine Menge durch, ich drück Euch Beiden ganz doll die Daumen!


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2017)

Die gute nachricht zuerst: Winnie lebt noch 
die schlechte Nachricht: ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es weiter gehen wird  

Als ich heute morgen in die Küche kam, hörte ich kein Geräusch aus dem Esszimmer. 
Kaum aber machte ich ein Geräusch, begann Winnie in dem abgedunkelten, kleinen Transportflexarium wieder wie wild zu toben. 

Nachdem ich ihr ein paar meiner Zuchtfliegen und ein paar Heimchen vorbereitet hatte, holte ich sie aus dem Flexarium. 
Sie war so kopflos, wie gestern. 
Erst als ich sie in dr hohlen Hand hielt und mit der anderen Hand quasi einen Deckel drüber formte, kam sie langsam zur Ruhe. 
Da hinten ihre Schwung- und Schwanzfedern rausschauten hatte ich Zeit, mir die genauer anzusehen 
Auf der rechten Seite sind zwei Schwungfedern abgebrochen - ca 1,5 - 2 cm fehlten. 
Alle restlichen Federn des rechten Flügels hatten auf genau derselben Höhe eine Art Sollbruchstelle - ich glaube, sie ist mit dem Flügel gegen irgendeine Kante geknallt - im Laufe des Tages sind auch die übrigen Federn der rechten Seite weggebrochen. 
Es sieht aus wie ein sauberer Schnitt quer rüber mit der Schere 
Die Schwanzfedern waren noch da, bis auf die ganz rechte, die auf derselben Linie wie die Flügelfedern abgebrochen war. 
Alle anderen waren ziemlich verbogen - vermutlich aber eher eine Folge ihrer wilden Panikrennereien, wo sie auch ständig auf den Schwanzfedern "sass", wenn sie irgendwo versuchte, sich hochzustemmen. Im Laufe des Tages verabschiedeten sich auch die Schwanzfederspitzen nach und nach  (ca 0,5 cm der Spitzen) 

Ich weiss partout nicht, was sie so in Panik versetzt hat. 
Ich habe hin und her überlegt. 
Eigentlich kommen nur zwei Dinge in Frage: 
Entweder hat es draussen irgendeinen grellen Lichtblitz gegeben (Gewitter hatten wir nicht, aber keine Ahnung, ob irgendwo Feuerwerk war) - der würde auch durch die geschlossenen Vorhänge zu sehen sein oder es ist eine von den liebestollen Ringeltauben volle Kante in den Morgenstunden gegen das Fenster geknallt. 
Mehr fällt mir nicht ein......
Da Winnie  am Morgen unten im Gehege war, muss sie mit der gesamten rechten Seite voll gegen etwas im Gehege geknallt sein. 
Da war aber eigentlich nichts, außer die Lampe über dem Futtertisch, wo eine harte, gerade Kante war, die über diese Länge solche Schäden verursachen könnte. 

Zurück zu WInnie:
Das Hämatom über dem rechten Auge ist nach wie vor heftig - nicht mehr ganz so prall wie gestern (die Fotos gingen nicht besser, da ich nur das Licht hatte, welches ich zum Füttern brauchte - heller wollte ich ihr nicht antun). 
Das Auge selbst sieht klar und gut aus (konnte ich beim eingeben der Augensalbe sehen). 
Ansonsten - egal, was ich versuchte: stockdunkel abgehängtes Transportflexarium (weich ausgepolstert), das grosse Flexarium im Dämmerlicht (Vorhänge zu), Gehege (umgebaut statt mit Sand mit Küchenpapier und Handtüchern, damit kein Sand an der Augensalbe kleben bleibt und alle Gegenstände (Teich, Futtertische etc.) entfernt, damit sie nirgends anstossen kann, sondern lediglich zwei Rinden zum draufsetzen) - alles half nichts: Winnie raste völlig kopflos durch die Gegend und kam nirgends zur Ruhe. 
Der einzige Ort, wo sie zur Ruhe kam, war meine hohle Hand mit der zweiten Hand locker als Deckel oben drauf. 

Das kann ich nun natürlich nicht den ganzen Tag durchziehen - also versuchte ich mit einer kleinen Schale (Winnie war in der Zeit wieder in dem abgedunkelten Transportflexarium und randalierte da pausenlos) und einem Handtuchdach die Handsituation nachzuempfinden - aber auch darin kam sie nicht zur Ruhe - und das, obwohl da wirklich kein Platz für irgendwelche Kapriolen war. 

Also wieder die Hand. 
Als sie komplett ruhig war, habe ich sie vorsichtig wieder in das Transportflexarium gesetzt. 
Das hatte ich bereits vorher mit einem Kopfkissenbezug in Braun- und Bordeuxtönen dick ausgepolstert. 
Zum einen hoffte ich, dass die dunklen Farben beruhigender wirken, als das Küchenpapier und die hellen Leinenhandtücher und zum anderen ist der Biberbezug sehr "kuschelig", ohe, dass sie darun mit ihren Krallen hängen bleiben kann, wie es bei Frottee der Fall wäre. 
Den Deckenbezug dazu habe ich genommen, um das Flexarium abzudecken. 

Ich hörte Winnie noch einige Minuten dort herumlaufen - dann wurde es ruhig

Die nächsten 2 Stunden hörte ich nichts mehr. 
Erst, als ich den Deckenbezug anhob, um sie zum Füttern raus zu holen, fing sie wieder an zu rennen - wobei ich sie mir gleich schnappte und in die hohle Hand nahm, wo sie sich wieder beruhigte. 
Also ich denke, mit Sicherheit hat sie eine Gehirnerschütterung - und ich fürchte, sie hat irgendwie im Moment auch absolut keine Erinnerungen - an nichts. 
Sie scheint meinen Lockruf und meinen Begrüssungsruf nicht zu erinnern, sie erkennt ihre Futterschüssel nicht - da sind irgendwie unzählige Kleinigkeiten, was ihr absolut vertraut war oder sie besonders mochte, was ihr jetzt fremd zu sein scheint. 
Vielleicht deswegen die ständige Panik? 

Wie auch immer, diese Flexariumvariante funktioniert. 
Futtern tut sie noch nicht eigenständig. 
Aber während sie gestern und heute Morgen noch ständig versuchte, das Futtertier wieder auszuspucken, hat sie heute Nachmittag angefangen, es gleich abzuschlucken, wenn es erstmal im Schnabel war. 

Das klingt jetzt natürlich alles so, als hättei ch den ganzen Tag mit ihr "Trubel" gemacht. 
War natürlich nicht so. 
Entweder sass ich still im schummrigen Raum mit Winnie in der hohlen Hand oder sie sass in dem abgedunkelten Transportflexarium von einer Fütterung zur nächsten in einem geräuschlosen Raum, während ich im Esszimmer wieder an den neuen Varianten bastelte, die ich dann quasi nach einer sowieso anstehenden Fütterung ausprobierte. 

Heute Abend zechneten sich erstmal klitzekleine Fortschritte ab. 
Es ist aber noch weit davon entfernt, sagen zu können, dass es wieder wird. 
Ich kann auch von Fütterung zu Fütterung nicht sagen, was sein wird. 
Im Moment gehe ich auch mit meinen Entscheidungen nach Bauchgefühl. 

Heute Abend hat sie zum ersten Mal einen Tropfen Wasser selbständig vom Löffel genommen. 
Und als ich sie zur letzten Abendfütterung holte, war es das erste Mal, dass sie beim Anheben des Bezuges nicht sofort in Panik  losrannte, sondern ruhiger blieb.

Es kann sein, dass sie morgen früh tot ist - es kann sein, dass sie sich deutlich gebessert hat - es kann auch sein, dass ich plötzlich die Entscheidung treffen werde, sie einzuschläfern - ich weiss es nicht - im Moment entscheidet der Augenblick und mein jeweiliges Gefühl. 
Ihre grösste Chance hat sie jetzt wenn überhaupt, dass sie die nächsten Tage reizarm, relativ dunkel und in Ruhe in ihrer Box sitzt - 
zum einen, damit sich das Gehirn erholen kann
zum anderen, damit sie ihre Federn nicht noch weiter schädigt. 
Wenn die Kopfgeschichte wieder wird, wird sie vermutlich zwar __ fliegen können, aber nur wenig und unbeholfen. 
Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, wen sie eine Schockmauser gehabt hätte - dann würden die Federn gleich wieder nachwachsen. 
So wird sie dieses Jahr wieder nicht los können 

Es ist SOOO ungerecht! Jetzt hat Winnie tapfer den ganzen Winter überstanden - es wäre nur noch eine ganz kurze Zeit gewesen, bis die letzten Schwungfedern fertig sind und dann hätte sie vermutlich auch so gut fliegen können, dass sie raus gekonnt hätte...und dann passiert so etwas!!!

Ich hoffe jetzt auf ein kleines grosses Wunder für Winnie!

Hier die Augenfotos:


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Mai 2017)

Ach Du meine Güte – manchmal kommen einem die Geschehnisse einfach nur furchtbar ungerecht vor. Und so gemein! Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich Euch beiden zum Trost sagen könnte, aber zumindest dies: Ihr habt all mein Mitgefühl und ich wünsche Euch von ganzem Herzen eine ruhige und erholsame Nacht. Auf dass Winnies kleines Köpfchen sich ausruhen kann. Wenn ich an meine Migräne denke (und die empfinde ich in den Symptomen einer Gehirnerschütterung recht ähnlich), dann kann ich Dunkelheit und Schlaf empfehlen. Keine lauten Geräusche, keine starken Sinneseindrücke überhaupt. So einen Kokon, wie Du ihn für Winnie gebaut hast, hätte ich auch gerne, wenn die Schmerzen wieder kommen. Insofern denke ich: Du hast alles richtig gemacht! Und jetzt muss die Zeit zeigen, was wird. Ich halte Euch ganz fest die Daumen! *knuddel*

PS: Ich hab’s nicht übers Herz gebracht, aufs »Gefällt mir« zu klicken …


----------



## Ida17 (11. Mai 2017)

Meine Güte, mir sind beim Lesen die Tränen gekommen. Winnie war doch auf dem besten Weg, diese Hilf- und Ratlosigkeit macht einen richtig traurig. Ich mag gar nicht den nächsten Bericht lesen. 
Dir, liebe Kirstin, wünsche ich starke Nerven und eine leichte Entscheidung über Winnies Schicksal, in der großen Hoffnung, dass sie es schafft!


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2017)

Letzte Nacht ist Winnie verstorben.
Als ich das Flexarium heute morgen abdeckte, lag sie in den Kopfkissenbezug gekuschelt, als würde sie schlafen.

Dass sie "gegangen" ist, hat mich fast "erleichtert" - ich habe mir letzte Nacht viele Gedanken gemacht, ob es vertretbar ist, abzuwarten, ob das Schädel-Hirn-Trauma ausheilt angesichts der vielen sehr langfristigen Baustellen, die dann auf Winnie noch zugekommen wären.
Ich hatte mich heute Nacht bereits entschieden, heute nochmal meinen TA anzurufen und die Option "Einschläfern" durchzusprechen.
Mal wieder hat mir ein Zögling diese schwere Entscheidung abgenommen und "selbst entschieden".

Dass dieses Unglück überhaupt geschehen musste,  macht mich unendlich traurig  und wütend 

Andererseits tröstet mich, dass ich denke, dass sie einen schönen Winter hatte.
Sie war immer eine fröhliche kleine Persönlichkeit und sie machte einen äusserst zufriedenen Eindruck.
Mit ihren zahlreichen Handicaps - allen voran der Kreuzschnabel, der ja irgendwann so heftig war, dass wir da ran mussten und den ich fortan regelmässig alle paar Wochen etwas abgefeilt habe, wären draussen ihre Chancen vermutlich auch sehr begrenzt gewesen.

Da sie damals im Herbst selbst entschieden hatte hier zu bleiben und nicht mit den anderen auszufliegen hatte sie glaube ich keinerlei "Sehnsucht" nach der grossen weiten Welt.

Ich glaube übrigens, dass tatsächlich eine Taube gegen das Fenster geknallt ist.
Ina hat heute Morgen, als sie im alten Pflaumengarten gegenüber vom Esszimmerfenster war, eine tote Taube gefunden, die etwas angefressen war.
Ich habe mir die Fenster nochmal genau angeschaut - und an dem einen ist in dem Dreck ein fettiger Abdruck, der von einer Taube herrühren kann.

Da Winnie keinerlei Medikamente bis auf die Vit A Augensalbe intus hatte und durch Unfall gestorben ist, habe ich sie heute morgen den Rabenkrähen übergeben.
Irgendwie missfiel mir die Vorstellung, sie zu beerdigen, während die Rabenkrähen wohlmöglich irgendwo frisch ausfliegende Jungvögel jagen, um ihre Jungen zu ernähren.

Der Tag heute war ungewohnt.
Mir war gar nicht bewusst, wie sehr das Leben mit Winnie schon zur Gewohnheit geworden war.
Zwei mal ertappte ich mich dabei, den Wasserkocher anzustellen und Futter aus dem Gefrierschrank holen zu wollen, als mir klar wurde, dass das jetzt nicht mehr nötig ist.
Jedes Mal, wenn ich rein kam, fiel mein erster Blick auf die Fernsehantenne und der zweite ins Esszimmer - ach ne, Winnie ist ja nicht mehr da.

Heute Abend habe ich ganz automatisch die Hunde draussen gefüttert und bin erst alleine rein (normalerweise habe ich dann Winnie erst "ins Bett" gebracht, sprich die Esszimmertür zu gemacht, bevor die Hunde mit in die Wohnung, also in die Küche durften.
Erst als ich drin war fiel mir ein, dass die Hunde ja auch gleich mit können.

Es ist schon gewaltig, wie sehr Winnie in den täglichen Ablauf selbstverständlich mit eingebunden war.

Jetzt ist sie bei Puh - die Winnie ja sofort ins Herz geschlossen hatte - ich hoffe, die zwei __ fliegen jetzt gemeinsam wo immer sie sind


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Mai 2017)

Danke Kirstin! Besser als bei Dir hätte Winnie es unter den gegebenen Umständen wirklich nicht haben können, davon bin ich ganz fest überzeugt. Und all Deine zukünftigen Zöglinge werde von dem immensen Schwalbenwissen profitieren, das Winnie und Du zusammengetragen habt. Ich kenne die »Phantomschmerzen« leider auch, wenn ein Tier gegangen ist und man ganz automatisch immer noch die alten Handgriffe macht, ganz aus Gewohnheit: Türen auf und zu, nach der Futterdose greift und auf all die kleinen vertrauten Geräusche wartet, die nicht mehr kommen … seufz. 

Fühl Dich mal ganz fest geknuddelt!

Alles Liebe,
Kathrin


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2017)

Och menno - was für ein doofes Ende, nachdem es schon so gut aussah. Aber sie hatte doch eine schöne Zeit bei Dir. In freier Wildbahn wäre sie doch schon seit Monaten tot - trotzdem


----------



## bekamax (12. Mai 2017)

Das tut mir sooo  leid..

Sei lieb umarmt...


----------



## Daufi (12. Mai 2017)

Ach Kirstin,
das ist ja so traurig, mußte auch gerade ein paar Tränchen verdrücken, aber die Zeit bei Dir hatte sie es ja soo gut...
Und so ist sie wenigstens friedlich eingeschlafen...


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2017)

Sei ganz lieb getröstet....! Du hast mehr als Dein Allerbestes gegeben. ..

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2017)

Bin grade von einem 3 Tageurlaub zurück gekommen, und jetzt sitze ich hier und heule. Gestern ist der Hund meines Neffen gestorben, das war schon traurig genug, 
und nun auch noch das .
Kirstin, ich drück Dich einfach mal aus der Ferne . 
Danke auch für die Zeit, die wir mit Winnie verbringen durften .


----------



## frank2016 (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Kirstin,
ich bin sprachlos und Traurig... mir fehlen die Worte...
du hast alles geben,und wenn ich ein Vogel wäre, würde ich gerne bei dir wohnen wollen.
fühl dich gedrückt...

Frank


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die lieben Worte 

Heute habe ich das Gehege abgebaut und auch gleich die Diele geputzt - da gab es noch mal viele Erinnerungen an die ganzen kleinen Begebenheiten, die ich so mit Winnie, Willy und Puh diesen Winter erlebt habe. 

Es war eine spannende und schöne Zeit - trotz der traurigen Abschlüsse.......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2017)

das ist aber nicht fair. 
Da hat die kleine Maus so gekämpft und durfte nicht einmal frei dem Himmel entgegen __ fliegen.
Mppppfff
Aber wer hat behauptet die Natur wäre fair.
Sie sortiert nur ganz strikt aus, leider. 
Lass dich drücken Kirstin und genieße die freien Tage bevor die nächsten kleinen vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## Tanny (15. Mai 2017)

So, dann geht es jetzt also mal wieder weiter 
Zunächst einmal habe ich im Moment täglich mehrere Anrufe - es geht um Fensteraufprallopfer (viele Schwalbenmännchen) - ich vermute, weil im Moment die Kämpfe um die Weibchen stattfinden und da geht es schon ganz schön zur Sache.
Außerdem die ersten Gespräche, wo sich anscheinend verletzte, da schlecht fliegende Jungvögel in Wohnungen verirrt haben oder wo vermeintlich verletzte, da nicht flugfähige Jungvögel im Garten rumhüpfen. 
Hier konnte ich glücklicherweise das EInsammeln und in Tierheime bringen der Kleinen durch entsprechende Erklärungen, was ein Ästling ist, verhindern - und von den meisten bekam ich sogar nochmal Rückmeldung, dass die Eltern tatsächlich wieder auftauchten und fütterten 

Dann zu meinen Dielenschwalben: 
Ich hatte ja schon berichtet, dass Pummelchen gekommen war und noch lange allein hier war. 
Dann schleppte er ja eine Jungschwalbe an, die nicht von hier gewesen sein kann, denn sie kannte auf der Diele nichts. 
Pummelchen gab sich alle Mühe, sie von den Vorzügen der Diele zu überzeugen - keine Chance - sie fand die Diele doof. 
Also zogen beide zusammen ab - Pummelchen hat sich dem weiblichen Willen gebeugt - wo die Liebe hinfällt ...... 
Seither habe ich Pummelchen noch nicht wieder gesehen - zumindest nicht erkannt. 

Dann war eine Weile Ruhe auf der Diele bis eines Tages eine einzelne Schwalbe erschien und den ganzen Tag immer wieder rufend und suchend auf der Diele umher flog. 
Ich vermute, dass es Sunny war, die Pummelchen suchte. 
Vom Verhalten kann sie es gewesen sein - ich weiss es aber nicht genau. 
Nachdem Pummelchen nicht auftauchte, verschwand die kleine Schwalbe auch wieder und wieder war Ruhe auf der Diele. 

Dann vor einigen Tagen - fast gleichzeitig mit Winnies Unfall, weshalb ich Anfangs den Schwalben auf der Diele keine Beachtung schenken konnte - tauchte ein 3-er Gespann junger Schwalben vom letzten Jahr auf: zwei Männchen und ein Weibchen. 
Alle drei kennen die Diele und sie haben sich fast sofort das Nest auserkoren, was direkt über meinem Zöglingsnest an der Sitzgruppe ist, in dem ich letztes Jahr die 8-er Truppe eine ganze Weile untergebracht hatte. 
So wie sie sich verhalten, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es drei von denen vom letzten Jahr sind. 
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Punky und Ray dabei sind. 
Besonders das eine Männchen könnte Ray sein. Es flog mich einmal so tief an, dass ich dachte, gleich landet er auf meiner Hand und erst in letzter Sekunde drehte er ab. 
Alle 3 sind so "zutraulich" - sie __ fliegen nicht mal weg, wenn ich direkt unter ihrem Sitzplatz auf dem Wasserrohr stehe und die Hand nach ihnen ausstrecke. 
Selbst Sunny und Pummelchen sind niemals so extrem vertrauensvoll gewesen, nachdem sie erst einmal einen WInter weg waren. 
Deswegen könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, das einer davon Ray ist, denn er war ja so sehr extrem geprägt auf seine Menschen. 
Anfangs waren die 3 die dicksten Freunde. 
Seit jetzt die Liebesspiele intensiver werden, jagen sich die zwei Männchen ständig den ganzen Tag - teilweise auch sehr heftig - und Abends sitzen sie einträchtig nebeneinander auf der Nestkante!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal Ray s Familie anschreiben. Vielleicht mögen sie ja mal vorbei kommen. 
Soweit zu den Dielenschwalben. 

Dann bekam ich gestern einen Anruf aus Kellinghusen. 
Eine Schwalbe war am Abend zuvor gegen das Fenster geknallt und hüpfte morgens immer noch am Boden durch den Garten. 
Darum haben die Finder ihn eingesammelt und fragten, ob sie mir den kleinen Unglücksraben bringen dürfen. 
Eine Stunde später kam Felix. 
Felix ist ein Schwalbenmännchen. Sein Flügel ist offensichtlich nicht gebrochen. 
Aber der rechte Flügel ist an der Schulter hochgezogen - ich denke, er hat dort eine Prellung und/oder Zerrung - ähnlich, wie Sowi vorletztes Jahr. 
Das "Bild" ist genau dasselbe. 

Da ich nicht wusste, wie Felix sich verhalten wird, habe ich ihm zunächst in der Dusche im Vogelzimmer einen Fussgängerplatz mit Möglichkeit, unter die Rotlichtlampe zu gehen, eingerichtet, damit er bei irgendwelchen Fluchtversuchen nicht abstürzen kann. 
Mit Futter fassen war zunächst erstmal rein gar nichts zu machen - wie immer bei erwachsenen Schwalben. 
Er bekam also etwas Traumeel auf die Schnabelspitze geträufelt und dann liess ich ihn allein. 
Als ich eine halbe Stunde später wieder kam, hatte ich ein paar Fliegen dabei, die nur leicht betäubt waren und noch zappelten. 
Davon hielt ich ihm eine mit der Pinzette hin. 
Zunächst beäugte er die zappelnde Fliege lange skeptisch - er war hin und hergerissen zwischen: Hunger! und "Angst"
Aber dann siegte wohl doch der Hunger und er hapste rasend schnell zu. 
Als er merkte, dass nichts geschah, war das Eis gebrochen und er verdrückte eine Fliege nach der anderen - mindestens 40 Stück!
Danach ließ ich ihn wieder alleine, hatte ihm aber noch zwei Heimchen in die Futterschale gelegt. 

Als ich ca eine Stunde später wieder kam, waren die zwei Heimchen weg  und Felix sass außerhalb der Dusche auf einem Stein am Boden und schaute sehnsüchtig zum Fenster (Fliegengitter) hoch. 
Da er nicht pansich war, baute ich ihm also seinen Platz um auf die Bienenbeute, so dass er rausschauen konnte. 
Das gefiel ihm offensichtlich super. 
Ziemlich schnell hatte er raus, wo es am wärmsten ist (Rotlichtlampe) und wo Futter und Wasser sind. 
Jedes Mal, wenn ich in den Raum kam, sass er unter der Rotlichtlampe und wartete, bis ich die leere Futterschüssel gegen eine gefüllte ausgetauscht habe (die Fliegen lege ich jetzt auch in die Schüssel). 
Sowie ich dann zwei Schritte zurück trete, hüpft er sofort zur Schüssel und schlägt zu. So ging es den Rest des Tages. 

Heute Morgen wurde ich schon sehnlichst erwartet - und dasselbe Spiel begann von vorn.
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die rechte Schulter nicht mehr ganz so verkrampft hochgezogen war und sich da alles etwas "entspannt" 
Ich schätze, Felix braucht einfach ein paar Tage Zeit in Sicherheit, damit alles ausheilen kann. 
Ich bringe ihm ca alle 3 Stunden eine Schale mit frisch geklatschten Fliegen und abgetauten Heimchen zur Auswahl. 
Außerdem hat er Tendo allium ins Wasser bekommen und ich habe nochmal bei ihm umgebaut und zusätzlich Winnies Beleuchtung mit aufgehängt, da da UVA Licht mit drin ist. 

Eines ist jetzt schon klar: das Fenster - bzw. das, wo sonst das Fenster drin ist und wo jetzt das Fliegengitter stattdessen eingebaut ist, ist tausend mal besser, als das Fenster, denn die Vögel können wirklich ungefiltert alles von draussen mitbekommen und zumindest Felix scheint das sehr zu gefallen. 

Die Fotos sind von gestern. Die von heute muss ich nachher erst machen:


----------



## Tanny (15. Mai 2017)

...und jetzt habe ich dann auch die Fotos von heute Abend - nach den Umbauten. 
Ich habe Felix zusätzlich einen Übergang zum "Fenster" gebaut, damit er dort ohne Absturz hin kann, wenn er will. 

                            

...und kaum hatte ich den Bericht oben fertig geschrieben, kam "Herzilein" 

EIne Frau aus Kollmar (Nachbarort) ist von unserem öftlichen Tierheim an mich verwiesen worden. 
Sie hat ein Kohlmeisennest im Garten, wo sie Merkwürdiges beobachtet hat. 
Gestern wurde wohl noch ganz fleissig und normal gefüttert. 
Früh Morgens fand sie dann wohl ein Küken draussen. 
Sie setzte es zurück und stellte dabei fest, dass alle anderen Geschwister tot waren - und sie waren noch kleiner, als Herzilein!. 
Sie beobachtete dann, dass nur noch eine Kohlmeise da war und zunehmend seltener und zögerlicher ins Nest ging, um zu füttern. 

Irgendwann kam die Kohlmeise mit Futter, umflog das Nest aufgeregt, setzte sich wieder irgendwo ab und frass das Futter dann selbst. 
Schließlich holte die Findrin das Küken aus dem Nest um es mit __ Fliegen zu füttern.  
Das Küken futterte, bettelte aber nicht richtig und vor allem nicht mit Ton - auch, nachdem es "aufgefüttert" war nicht. 
Vermutlich hat das das verbliebene Elternteil so irritiert, dass es nicht mehr gefüttert hat. 

Da sich da bis zum Nachmittag auch nichts besserte, landete Herzilein also bei mir. 
Was im nest geschehen ist, kann man nur raten. 
__ Parasiten hat der Kleine keine sichtbaren gehabt. 
Vielleicht ist ein Elternteil verunglückt ind der verbliebene Elterteil, der bei den eisigen Witterungen normalerweise die ersten Tage die Küken wärmt, war gezwungen, Futter zu beschaffen, weshalb die Kleinen erfroren sind?
Vielleicht hatten sie irgendetwas - keine Ahnung. 

Herzi habe ich jedenfalls erstmal unter die vorgewärmte Wärmeplatte gesetzt. 
Aufgrund des Telefonates hatte ich ein etwas grösseres Küken erwartet, weshalb ich einen Karton in Form eines kleinen Meisenkastens vorbereitet. 
Für diesen kleinen Wicht war der viel zu hochwandig, um die Wärme der Platte da noch runter zu lassen. 
Darum gab es erstmal ein Schwalbennest. 

Die ersten Fütterungen waren zunächst zäh. Herzi sperrte nicht allein den Schnabel auf und so gab es jeweils nir ein kleines Stückchen, indem ich den Schnabel öffnete. 
Dabei fiel mir auf, dass Herzi nicht richtig schluckte - auch, wenn das Futter ganz hinten drin war. 
Der Schluckreflex kam nicht richtig. 
Dabei habe ich sowohl die Fliege als auch das Miniheimchen vorher geköpft, damit die Kleine wirklich nur weiche Futterteile bekommt. 
Also ging sie erstmal zurück unter die Wärmeplatte zum Durchwärmen. 

Irgendwann später sperrte sie dann mal freiwillig den Schnabel auf - aber es kam kein Bettellaut und das "Nachfassen" beim Füttern fehlte nach wie vor. 
Außerdem stellte ich fest, dass sie Durchfall hat. 
Das nächste Heimchenstück habe ich dann in Kohlekomprette gebadet. 
Anschliessend habe ich mit Ameiseneiern weiter gefüttert. Das brachte den Durchbruch!
Abends gegen 19 Uhr hat Herzilein dann zum ersten Mal, als ich die Wärmeplatte zum Füttern weg nahm, den Schnabel weit aufgesperrt, leise gefiept und richtig geschluckt und ich bekam ein Kotpaket, welches schon fast so aussah, wie es sein soll 
Göeichzeitig mit ihren wiedererweckten Lebensgeistern versuchte sie aus dem Nest zu klettern 
Jetzt kam dann doch (nach dem Foto) der ursprünglich vorbereitete Karton mit seinen hohen Wänden zum Einsatz, denn ich will die Kleine natürlich nicht morgen früh irgendwo auf dem Fussboden im Esszimmer finden. 

Eben war ich, obwohl es eigentlich schon zu spät ist, noch mal im Esszimmer, um zu schauen, ob sie mit dem Karton klar kommt und ob die Temperatur im karton okay ist. 
Sowie der Karton sich bewegte, schoss der kleine Kopf hoch, es fiepte und da hatte jemand Hunger 
Also gab es noch eine späte Mahlzeit und nun ist Feierabend. 

Heute Abend sah es gut aus und ich hoffe sehr, dass die Kleine die Nacht überlebt. 
In dem Alter ist es ja noch besonders schwierig. 
Ich denke, wenn sie die nächsten drei-vier Tage übersteht, hat sie reelle Chancen. 
Hier die Fotos von heute Abend: 

     

Und dann habe ich eben noch schnell Fotos von den Dielenschwalben gemacht. 
Allerdings konnte ich nur zwei am Nest sehen - wo Nr. 3 sass, habe ich nicht rausgefunden, da bis auf die Lampe über dem Tisch ja schon alles dunkel war:


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2017)

Kirstin,
das gefällt mir richtig gut, daß es bei Dir weiter geht .
Ich kann dir aber kein " Gefällt mir " geben, der Knopf ist kaputt 

Nehme alles zurück, mein wlan hat gestreikt, und ich hing fest . 
Knopf ist heile


----------



## Ida17 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallöchen,

ich hab Dir ganz doll die Daumen gedrückt und an Winnie gedacht die letzten Tage, aber es hat nichts gebracht 
Hoffentlich ist sie gut über den Regenbogen gekommen und hat Puh wieder getroffen.
Aber den Kopf sollte man nicht hängen lassen, jetzt geht es bei Dir wieder richtig rund! Herzilein ist ja noch ein richtiger Zwerg, bei Deiner Führsorge wird sie mit Sicherheit eine stattliche Meise werden


----------



## Tanny (16. Mai 2017)

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, war Felix verschwunden 

Nach einigem Suchen fand ich ihn unter dem Tisch auf einem Stein hinten an der Wand.
Offensichtlich war ihm das Nachts im Dunkeln da am Fenster zu "offen" ???
Als ich ihn auf meinen Finger klettern lassen wollte, um ihn hoch zu nehmen, flüchtete er.
Dabei breitete er beide Flügel aus und flatterte halb laufend, halb knapp über dem Boden fliegend in die andere Ecke.
Also __ Fliegen geht noch nicht, aber der Flügeleinsatz hat sich etwas gebessert.

Um Felix nicht zu verschrecken, habe ich mir einen langen Ast genommen und ihm hingehalten.
Da ist er dann am Ende draufgeklettert und hat sich von mir quasi wie mit einem Lift auf den Tagessitzplatz befördern lassen, wo er gleich über sein Frühstück herfiel, bevor er sich unter die Wärmelampe zurück zog 

Nachmittags erlebte ich eine Überraschung:
Felix sass da so unter seiner Wärmelampe und hörte den Schwalben draussen zu.
Plötzlich fing er an, aus Leibeskräften zu "zwitschern".
Er trällerte den typischen Schwalbenbalzruf mit einer männlichen Schwalbe draussen um die Wette 
Also, wenn er sogar mit den anderen kommuniziert, dann denke ich, kann es ihm so schlecht nicht mehr gehen und ganz offensichtlich scheint auch sein Vogelzimmer für ihn in seiner drzeitigen Situation akzeptabel zu sein - andernfalls würde er glaube ich nicht so teilweise fast "fröhlich" mit den anderen reden.

Da Felix die Nächte offensichtlich nicht so gerne da oben verbringt, habe ich ihm jetzt in der Dusche unten einen geschützten Schlafplatz mit Wärmeplattenoption gebaut.
Als ich heute Abend seine Lichter aus machte, habe ich ihm wieder seinen Lift-Ast hingehalten, er ist rauf geklettert und hat sich nach unten befördern lassen 
Dort sass er dann, als ob es das Normalste von der Welt war 

             

Herzi hat die Nacht überlebt 
Heute Morgen höte ich ein leises, bettelndes Piepsen und sie hat den Schnabel weit aufgerissen und richtig nach dem Futter geschnappt und geschluckt!!!
Im Laufe des Tages gab es wechselhafte Phasen:
Manchmal war sie komplett stabil, sie bettelte, futterte, lieferte Kotballen in bester Konsistenz direkt in die Pinzette ab, so dass ich sie "rausheben" konnte;
dann wieder gab es Phasen, wo sie keinen Mucks von sich gab, der Kot wieder zu flüssig war und sie erst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung den Schnabel auf machte.
Ich denke, sie ist besser als gestern, aber "über den Berg" ist sie noch nicht.
Gelegentlich hörte ich ein ganz leises "Knistern" bei der Atmung - als hätte sie Wasser in "den falschen Hals" bekommen - aber Wasser habe ich nie gefüttert.
Vielleicht hatte sie sich im Nest die letzten Tage irgendwie erkältet.
Schnabelatmung hat sie aber nicht und sonst wirkt sie kräftig.
Am Besten verträgt sie im Moment Ameiseneier.
Insofern bekommt sie eine geköpfte Fliege oder ein geköpftes Heimchen oder ein oder zwei zerteilte Pinkymaden immer zusammen mit Ameiseneiern.
Da wir aufgrund eines erneuten Wetterwechsels zu sehr schlecht und kalt quasi keine Insekten haben, war es mit Freifang heute nicht viel.
Blattläuse habe ich gar keine gefunden und Raupen an den Obstbäumen auch nicht - dafür war ich patschnass.
Nur ein paar Fliegen habe ich auf Blacky klatschen können.
Glücklicherweise habe ich aber ja noch lebende, gut gefütterte Fliegen aus Winnies Fliegenzucht übrig 

Da mir auffiel, dass Herzi die Füsse genau so verdreht und verkrampft hält, wie Marco und Polo damals (jetzt achte ich gleich drauf), habe ich vorsichtshalber Vit B Komplex in einem Heimchen mitgegeben und ca. jede 3. Mahlzeit ganz leicht mit Nektron K (Mineralpulver für Wildvögel - Körner- und Gemischtfresser) bestäubt.
Außerdem habe ich, da Herzi auf dem glatten Küchenpapier mit den kleinen Krallen keinen Halt fand, eine Socke abgeschnitten und aus dem Zehenteil ein "Nest im Nest" gebaut.
Da kann Herzi sich ganz gut mit den Füsschen halten und die Zehen waren häufiger mal gerade angesetzt.
Soweit zu Herzi für heute - ich hoffe, dass sich die guten Phasen von heute zunehmend stabilisieren die nächsten Tage 

PS. ich habe auf dem Küchenpapier unter Herzi zwei kleine Minizecken gefunden - kaum mit blossem Auge als Lebewesen zu erkennen - erst als die Punkte sich bewegten wurde mir klar, dass das __ Parasiten sind. Größe etwa so, wie ein Punkt am Satzende bei dieser Schrift in dieser Größe.


----------



## Tanny (17. Mai 2017)

Heute nur einen kurzen Zwischenstand - ich bin todmüde und völlig geschafft. 
Den ganzen Tag war räumen und putzen angesagt, weil heute Morgen unerwartet mein "Barschrank" für s Esszimmer kam und "das alte Esszimmer" auf die Diele wanderte. 
Außer, dass ich alle halbe Stunde ca. Herzi gefüttert habe, gab es heute noch keine Pause. 
Jetzt bin ich platt!

Herzi geht es sehr gut. 
Ich wurde heute morgen mit einem kräftigen Bettelpiepsen begrüsst und sie futtert mengenmäßig pro Mahlzeit locker das doppelte von dem, was sie noch gestern zu sich nahm. 
Regelmässig wie ein Uhrwerk bekomme ich bei jeder Fütterung nach dem ersten Bissen das Hinterteil zugedreht und ein sauber verpacktes "Kacktütchen" direkt in die Pinzette geliefert .
Dann dreht sie sich blitzschnell wieder um und erbettelt noch rund 3 weitere Ladungen Futter. 
Anschließend ist dann wieder ein halbes Stündchen schlafen angesagt 
Heute konnte ich fast zusehen, wie die Federn anfangen zu spriessen und die Kleine war den ganzen Tag absolut stabil gut

Felix geht es unverändert - sein Schlafplatz scheint ihm zu gefallen - er sass heute morgen am Rand der Wärmeplatte, wartete völlig entspannt auf seinen Lift und begab sie oben auf der Beute dann sofort zum Frühstück. 
Abends ließ er sich ebenso entspannt mit dem "LIft" wieder zum Schlafplatz befördern 
Fotos von Felix gibt es heute leider nicht - habe beim letzten Gang die Kamera vergessen und Herzi habe ich vorhin auch nur schnell nach der letzten Fütterung fotografiert - tagsüber bin ich nicht dazu gekommen. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> erbettelt noch rund 3 weitere Ladungen Futter


Kirstin - ich kann mich nur wiederholen: "Hut ab" 

Und Hut ab auch vor den kleinen Meiseneltern, die ja drei oder vier von den Fresssäcken im Nest haben...


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2017)

Heute hat Felix erstmals so richtig mit beiden Flügeln auf seinem Sitzplatz geschlagen 
Es sieht so aus, als ob sich langsam das Niveau der zwei Schultern wieder angleicht. 
Ich hoffe, dass es keine Täuschung ist. 
Ansonsten war bei ihm heute alles wie immer - er hat fleissig mit den Schwalben draussen um die Wette geträllert und morgens und abends ganz routiniert seinen "Lift" benutzt 

          

Herzi geht es ebenfalls gut. 
Heute Morgen wurde ich wie gestern hungrig und lautstark begrüsst.
Nach dem Frühstück habe ich dann noch schnell den Rest im Esszimmer gerichtet, damit Herzi da wieder einziehen kann (vorher war es so laut (Staubsauger etc.) und unruhig da, dass ich sie ins Wohnzimmer verbannt hatte. 

Dann musste ich los, da ich erstens für meine Mutter noch einige Besorgungen machen wollte und 2. bei ihr zum Mittagessen angesagt war. 
Da Herzi so lange nicht allein bleiben kann und alle halbe bis 3/4 Stunde leise anfängt zu betteln, habe ich sie kurzerhand mitgenommen: 
Herzis Karton in einen EInkaufskorb, Wärmeplatte oben drüber und Futtervorräte im Wasserglas dabei. 
So gab es für Herzi keine Veränderungen im Ablauf und es schien ihr völlig egal zu sein, wo ich füttere - liegt sicher auch daran, dass sie es eh noch nicht sieht - die Augen sind ja noch zu. 

Als wir wieder nach Hause kamen, konnte Herzi direkt das "neue" alte Esszimmer beziehen 

  

Das ist das corpus delicti, weswegen ich den ganzen Aufwand gestern und letzte Nacht betrieben habe 

    

Heute nachmittag habe ich dann nach den ersten Bildern, um bessere Fotos hinzubekommen, Herzis Karton für das Foto kurz ins Fenster füpr mehr Licht gestellt. 
    

Außerdem habe ich mal versucht, die Fütterung und die "Ablieferung" seiner Kotpakete zu fotografieren. 

            

Bei der Fütterung sieht es normalerweise so aus, dass Herzi sich richtig aufrichtet und Kopf und Hals ganz gerade hochstreckt - das bekam ich aber beim "mit Links füttern"  und nur durch die Kamera sehend nicht hin. 

Aber ich denke, die Fotos sind trotzdem ganz gut geworden. 

Soweit zu heute.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2017)




----------



## Tanny (19. Mai 2017)

Felix hat sich so richtig an den Tagesrythmus gewöhnt.
Wenn ich ihm seinen "Lift" hinhalte, hüpft er sofort drauf, wenn er hoch bzw. runter will.
Wenn er keinen Ortswechsel wünscht, ignoriert er den "Lift" 

Was mir heute auffliel: Felix Flügelspitzen sind wieder auf einer Höhe  lediglich die Schulter ist noch leicht unterschiedlich.
Es scheint sich täglich ein wenig zu bessern.
Heute Nachmittag ist Felix tatsächlich ein kleines Stück "geflogen" - von seinem Sitzplatz unter dem Rotlicht zum "Fenster".
Er war nur ein oder zwei cm über dem "Boden", aber er schaffte den Weg ohne Hilfe der Füsse - sonst ist er ja immer "gehüpftflogen" 

Fotos gibt es heute keine - ich hatte die Kamera nicht mit drüben.

Herzi entwickelt sich unverändert gut weiter.
Die Flügelfedern haben schon wieder einen Schub gemacht und auf dem Kopf spriesst langsam die "Punkfrisur" 
Heute gegen Mittag war Herzis Finderin und Namensgeberin zu Besuch.
Ich glaube, sie war sehr begeistert, wie gut Herzi sich entwickelt 
Herzi hat immerhin so viel Kraft entwickelt, dass sie eigenständig aus der Socke geklettert ist und sich entschlossen hat, jetzt direkt im __ Moos sitzen zu wollen. 
Die Socke liegt jetzt nur noch zum Kuscheln da. 
Die Fotos sind von der letzten Fütterung - also zwischen den Fotos von gestern und heute liegen ca. 24 Stunden.

Außerdem haben sich Ray s Zieheltern heute gemeldet.
Sie werden eventuell am Sonntag vorbei schauen - ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob sich eine der Dielenschwalben als Ray entpuppt.
Die drei sind schon ziemlich "urig".
Das Weibchen scheint zu brüten.
Die zwei Männchen streiten und jagen sich tagsüber ständig.
Ab und an inspiziert der Zierlichere der beiden die Garage gegenüber vom Dieleneingang, schleppt da auch immer mal Heuhalme rein und hatte auch schon mal ein Mädel dabei.
Aber Abends fliegt er wieder auf die Diele und dann sitzen die zwei Männchen mit geringem Abstand einträchtig beieinander, als hätte es die Streitereien nie gegeben.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich vorsichtshalber ein Kunstnest in der Garage angebracht und dort das fenster so weit aufgeklappt, dass Schwalben da durch passen.
Nicht, dass da mal versehentlich jemand eingesperrt wird und dann wenn es blöd läuft mehrere Tage da fest sitzt.

Hier die Herzi-Fotos:


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich so nackte Vogelkinder sehe, fällt mir immer der Spruch ein, den mein Mann bei unserem
Brieftaubennachwuchs drauf hatte : Solche Kinder können nur Eltern lieben


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2017)

Ja, und die tolerantesten Eltern sind eindeutig die Kakadus...


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2017)

Bei Felix habe ich weiter dn Eindruck, als würde sich täglich etwas Richtung Besserung tun. 
Seine Schulter hängt immer noch etwas. 
Aber er bewegt die Flügel täglich besser und seine Flüge vom Sitzplatz zum Fenster und zurück werden sicherer. 
Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Krah s Entwicklung. 
Da hing der Flügel ja auch noch sehr lange - selbst, als er schon ausgewildert war - und als ich ihn dann im Winter wieder sah, konnte man davon nichts mehr sehen. 
Insofern bin ich bei Felix trotz der hängenden Schulter aufgrund seiner täglichen Verbesserungen in der Bewegung zuversichtlich. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass er irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen mich irgendwann von einem der oberen Zweige begrüsst 
Außerdem fällt auf, dass er mit zunehmendr Rückkehr seiner Mobilität auch zunehmend scheuer wird. 
Er achtet sehr auf Abstand und heute hat er zwei Mal überlegt, ob er den "Lift" in seine Schlafecke nimmt oder es selbst versucht. 
Letztendlich hat er sich aber doch für den "Lift" entschieden 

                 

Herzi hat schon wieder einen gigantischen Entwicklungsschub gemacht. 
Sie bettelt jetzt schon richtig kräftig und nachdrücklich - das feine, leise piepsen hat einem so lauten Piepsen Platz gemacht, dass ich es schon vor der Küchentür höre, wenn ich rein gehe 

Außerdem futtert Herzi mittlerweile pro Mahlzeit ca 2 __ Pinkies, 3 Heimchen, 5-6 __ Fliegen, 6-7 Ameiseneier - und das alles morgens ca im 30 Minutentakt, über Mittag meist nur ca alle 45 bis 60 Minuten und ab nachmittags dann oft in unter 30 Minuten. 
Die Fütterungshäufigkeit mache ich von ihrem Betteln abhängig. 
Das scheint am Besten zu funktionieren und passt - bei nahezu jeder Fütterung bekomme ich nach dem ersten Futtertier ein Kotpaket abgeliefert. 
Nur, wenn ich zu früh auf ihr Betteln reagiere, werde ich nicht wirklich Futter los - sie nimmt die Futtertiere dann eher halbherzig und liefert auch noch kein Kotpaket ab. 
Auf dem einen Foto sieht man, dass der Kot schön regelmässig kommt. 
Der Haufen oben rechts im Foto ist frisch und noch "in die Gallerttüte" verpackt. 
Die anderen Haufen sahen frisch genau so aus, sind aber dann auf dem Küchenpapier natürlich ausgetrocknet. 
Einmal hatte ich heute eine Ladung Kot, dem die Hülle fehlte - ich konnte die "Tüte" nicht mit der Pinzette greifen - es zerlief. 
Daraufhin habe ich ein heimchen in Kohlekomprette gebadet und verfüttert und beim nächsten Paket war die Tüte wieder in Ordnung 

Außerdem sieht man auf dem einen Foto, dass Herzi heute beginnt, die Augen zu öffnen 

Hier die Fotos:


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> beginnt, die Augen zu öffnen


Hoffentlich bekommt sie nicht einen riesigen Schreck, weil Mama so groß ist


----------



## Goldfischline (21. Mai 2017)

Habe gerade mit tanny telefoniert.bei uns im Garten hat sich eine amsel ¿ (Ironie) Ein Nest gebaut...in die Weihnachtsdekoration...
Männe wollte sie gerade in die Hütte legen, nahm sie hoch und sah das Nest. Nach Anruf bei tanny haben wir alles wieder so hin wies war.ich hoffe die Eltern kommen wieder.
Und da ist das Nest drin:


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2017)

Hähä, deshalb nehmen wir die Weihnachtdeko auch im Februar runter


----------



## Goldfischline (21. Mai 2017)

Unten war sie schon... Lag bzw liegt im Garten unter der __ Laube, sollte entsorgt werden


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Mai 2017)

Lach! Die wohnen nicht nur, die dekorieren auch schon. Vielleicht solltet Ihr ihnen noch eine Lichterkette anbieten?


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2017)

Felix ist heute von seinem Tagessitzplatz unter der Rotlichtlampe einmal quer durchs Vogelzimmer geflogen und nur wenige Zentimeter tiefer auf der anderen Zimmerseite auf einem Zweig gelandet 

Anschließend hing die Schulter wieder etwas mehr - Abends war sie dann wieder auf gleichem Niveau wie gestern. 
Ansonsten bei Felix nichts Neues - er unterhält sich den ganzen Tag mit sämtlichen Schwalben auf dem Hof. 
Wenn er wieder __ fliegen und raus kann, kennt er sie alle schon 

Herzi geht es ebenfalls gut. 
Sie wächst und gedeiht. 
Heute habe ich ihr eine komplette Mahlzeit Blattläuse gesammelt. 
Nachdem der Zuchtansatz "Erbsenblattläuse", den ich bei meiner letzten Heimchenbestellung mitbestellt habe irgendwie ein Schuss in den Ofen war, habe ich mich heute auf die Suche nach Blattläusen draussen gemacht. 

Vor zwei Tagen habe ich ja noch keine gefunden. 
Meine Rosen haben immer noch keine 
Aber an der kleinen __ Birke am Vogelfütterer da sitzen die Blattunterseiten voll. 
Also wenn Ameiseneier ausbuddeln schon heftig ist - Blattläuse sammeln - in einer Menge, dass daraus eine ganze Futterration wird, ist da noch eine ganz andere Nummer 
Außerdem habe ich ganze 6 Grashüpfer als Microvariante gefunden 
Sie haben im Moment dieselbe Größe, wie ein Löwenzahnsamen, was das raussammeln und aus dem Kecher und trennen von den Samen ziemlich interessant macht....
Insofern war der Tag ausgefüllt mit Jagd und Herzi dankte es wie immer mit grossen, schönen Kotpaketen im Tausch gegen Futter 

Hier die Fotos von heute Abend:


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2017)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte Dir die fetten Blattläuse von meiner Rose schicken


----------



## Tanny (22. Mai 2017)

das ist gar keine schlechte Idee - nicht mit Blattläusen - aber, wenn jemand von Euch in Raupen z.B. an seinen Obstbäumen ertrinkt, dann bitte alle in ein Glas, Blätter rein, leicht angefeuchtetes Küchenpapier auf den Boden, Luftlöcher in den Deckel und ab zur Post 

Ich habe bei zwei Stunden Suchen ganz genau EINE Raupe gefunden - am Reitplatz -  auf der gesamten Streuobstwiese nichts!

ich brauche *unbehaarte*, kleine Raupen und Larven, die keine grellen Warnfarben haben. 
Also die kleinen grünen und braunen von den Obstbäumen sind super!

Felix ist weiter gut drauf. 
Heute ist er mit einer Kurve durchs Vogelzimmer geflogen - wieder alles langsam abwärts. 
Da die Flugzeit etwas länger war, konnte ich sehen, dass sein Problem auch im Flug ist, dass der linke Flügel tiefer hängt, als der rechte. 
Ich glaube, er hat irgendwo in der Halswirbelsäule / Schultergürtel eine massive Blockade, die sich so nicht löst. 

Heute habe ich meine Osteopathin leider nicht erreicht. 
Ich werde es morgen nochmal versuchen. 
Sie hatte ja auch Krah wunderbar helfen können - insofern: vielleicht kann sie Felix auch helfen. 

Herzi ist wieder gewachsen. 
Die Federn öffnen sich langsam und sie beginnt noch unbeholfen, sich zu putzen.
Außerdem verändert sich der Bettelton. 
Immer häufiger kommt eine zweite Tonlage dazu. 
ich habe heute mehr als den halben Tag damit verbracht, für Herzi Futter in der Natur zu suchen und neidisch auf meine Blau- und Kohlmeisen geschaut, die im Minutentakt mit irgendwelchen Bodeninsekten in ihre Häuser flogen. 
Wo finden sie das nur    Ich bin noch nicht dahinter gestiegen 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2017)

Heute ein "Kurzbericht", weil es schon so spät resp. früh ist 

Felix ist heute ziemlich unverändert. 
Meine Osteopathin habe ich telefonisch nicht erreicht - ich habe jetzt eine e-mail geschickt und hoffe, dass sie nicht im Urlaub ist und ich morgen Antwort bekomme. 

Herzi hat einen gewaltigen Entwicklungsschub getan - mir ist das erst aufgefallen, als ich heute Abend die Fotos von gestern und heute nebeneinander gelegt habe. 
Heute war Herzi´s Finderin wieder zu besuch und hat mich tatkräftig bei der Insektenjagd unterstützt 
Raupen haben wir beide keine gefunden. 
Aber haufenweise Hundertfüssler - wobei K. deutlich erfolgreicher bei der Jagd war, als ich 
Außerdem gab es auch noch wieder einen Engerling. 

Bei den Hundertfüsslern entferne ich vor dem Verfüttern den Kopf und der Rest des Körpers wird schön klein zerdrückt zu einem Futterball. 

Bei dem Engerling entferne ich Kopf und Hinterteil und ziehe den gesamten Verdauungstrakt vor der Verfütterung raus, da ich nicht sicher weiß, ob der verträglich ist. 
Ich habe ja letztes Jahr bei Tyri beobachten können, dass sie bei den Mehlwürmern z.B. konsequent den gesamten Verdauungstrakt entfernte und nur den Rest verspeiste.

Darum mache ich das bei grösseren Futtertieren vorsichtshalber auch - zumal ja besonders im Verdauungstrakt diverse Bakterien leben, von denen ich nicht weiss, wie sie jeweils vertragen werden.

Bei den frischen Freifangfuttertieren schlägt Herzi gut zu - bei den Heimchen und __ Pinkies mäkelt sie etwas. 
Aber sie musste trotzdem damit leben, dass es auch die anderen gibt, denn mit den Freifängen bin ich heute erstmal vorsichtig zu Werke gegangen. 
Immer nur einzelne plus bekannte Futtertiere und dann erstmal abwarten, wie sie damit klar kommt: super, wie es aussieht 

Außerdem habe ich huete bei Wiki entdeckt, dass es bei Kohlmeisen sogar einen Beitrag gibt, der außergewöhnlich differenziert auch auf die Kükenfütterung bei Kohlmeisen eingeht - normalerweise liest man immer nur pauschal "Insekten" und kann sich dann selbst zusammenreimen, was das wohl sein könnte. 

Morgen werde ich ihr also mal ein Futtertier in fein zerriebener Eierschale gewälzt mit anbieten.......

Hier Herzi s Bilder von heute:


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2017)

Das Kind entwickelt sich aber wirklich gut


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2017)

Felix ist heute tatsächlich sogar ein Stück hoch geflogen 
Einmal ist er auf der Duschstange gelandet, einmal am Fliegengitter des Fensters - und von dort dann auf die Lampe auf der Bienenbeute. 
Allerdings ist das Flugbild trotzdem sehr wackelig und ich fürchte, solange Felix den linken Flügel aus der Schulter heraus nicht anständiger bewegen kann, solange wird er nicht sicher manövrieren können. 
Meine Osteopathin hat sich auf die e-mail gemeldet - sie ist im Ausland im Urlaub und noch 2 Wochen weg. 
Insofern muss Felix sich doch selbst erholen oder aber warten, bis sie zurück ist. 
Mal schauen, wie es wird. 
Hier sind Fotos von heute: 
                 

Herzi geht es weiter gut. 
Ihre Finderin K. hat zu hause fleissig gejagt und mir heute Mittag Vorräte in Form von Ohrkneifern, Hunderfüßlern und Kellerasseln gebracht. 
Außerdem brachte Ina heute Abend Blattläuse satt mit, die ihr Kolleginnen mitgebracht haben 
Insofern hatte ich heute jagdtechnisch einen etspannten Tag (habe die Zeit genutzt und Brennesseln und Rotstock gesenst und den Tümpel entalgt  ). 

Als K. Mittags kam, hatte ich direkt zuvor Herzi gefüttert - mit einem besonderen Leckerbissen: einer fetten Drohnenmade. 
Und sie war so pappensatt, dass sie keinen Pieps mehr sagte 

Erst eine Stunde später hatte sie wieder Hunger. 
Dann gab es von den mitgebrachten Tieren über den Tag verteilt jeweils eines (bzw. bei den Blattläusen einen kleinen Futterklumpen) und ergänzt habe ich durch die ihr bekannten Futtertiere (Heimchen, __ Pinkies, Ameiseneier). 
Die letzten zwei Mahlzeiten waren dann wieder nur bekanntes Futter. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch Raupen finden 

Hier die Fotos von heute - es haben sich schon wieder mehr Federn geöffnet:

     

...und die Dielenschwalben habe ich auch wieder fotografiert: 
die zwei Herren haben sich offensichtlich entschieden, dass ihre Freundschaft wichtiger ist, als der Kampf ums Weibchen.

     

Jetzt schauen sie sehnsüchtig auf das Nest mit der Auserwählten 

  

und warten einträchtig nebeneinander darauf, dass die Küken schlüpfen.

Links die zwei Herren und rechts oben im Bild das Nest: 
  


Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob sie nachher zu dritt füttern werden.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2017)

Liebe Kirstin, 
teile Dir jetzt mal meinen morgentlichen Start mit : Aufstehen, Kaffee aufsetzen, Katzenwäsche, Zähneputzen,
Laptop anschmeißen , Kaffee schnappen, Zigarette anstecken , hinsetzen und Deinen Bericht lesen 
So beginnt mein Tag . Also bitte : Hör nie auf damit


----------



## bekamax (25. Mai 2017)

Hi Kirstin,

hi Anne, ich kann mich dir nur anschließen, genau diesen Ablauf habe ich an den Wochenenden auch, wochentags dauert´s ein ganz kleines Bisschen länger.

Also bitte auch von mir: Hör bitte NIE damit auf!!!!!!!!!!
Ich fiebere immer mit mit euch...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Mai 2017)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, auch wenn bei mir kein Zigarettchen dabei ist, dafür aber das Katzenfüttern.


----------



## Ida17 (25. Mai 2017)

Unglaublich wie schnell sich Herzi entwickelt, sie war doch vor ein paar Tagen noch ganz nackelig!  
Deine Berichte sind richtig toll und öffnen einem noch mehr die Augen! In unserem Garten gibt es so viele verschiedene Vogelarten die man bisher gar nicht so beobachtet hat, erste Deine ausführlichen Erklärungen lassen mich gezielter wahrnehmen und auch besser verstehen. Deshalb ein dickes Dankeschön an Dich, Kirstin, bitte weiter so!


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2017)

freut mich, dass Euch die Tagebucheinträge gefallen 
Dann werde ich gleich mal weiter machen - heute ist viel geschehen 

Erstmal zu Felix:
heute Morgen ist Felix, als ich ihm seinen Lift hinhielt drauf gehüpft und als wir auf halbem Weg hoch zur Beute waren, abgehoben und eigenständig den Rest hoch geflogen.
Es war nach wie vor ein unsicherer Flug und man konnte deutlich sehen, dass der Flügel tiefer hing beim Flug, als der andere 

Am frühen Nachmittag fuhr ein Auto auf den Hof: Ray s Zieheltern kamen zu Besuch.

Im Laufe des Nachmittags sind die zwei natürlich auch mit zu Felix gekommen.
Ich erzählte, dass da wohl was hängt und meine Osteopathin leider noch zwei Wochen im Urlaub ist.

Da stellte sich raus, dass Ray s Ziehvater gelegentlich (bei Menschen) "Hand auflegt", also energetisch arbeitet.

Also warum sollte es nicht auch bei einer Schwalbe funktionieren?

Ich stellte ihm also einen Stuhl ins Vogelzimmer, schnappte mir Felix und gab ihm den Kleinen in die Hand.

Felix sass ganz entspannt da und machte überhaupt keine ANstalten, zu "flüchten".

Wir (also Ray s Ziehmutter und ich) sind dann, um nicht zu stören zu Herzi gegangen und haben sie gefüttert.
Nach ca einer halben Stunde kam auch Ray s Ziehvater zurück: er hatte keine Schmerzen gespürt, aber da war irgendeine Disharmonie, die sich zum Schluss weniger deutlich anfühlte - aber auch nicht ganz weg war.

Felix hat die halbe Stunde ganz entspannt in der Hand gesessen und hat sich dann ebenso entspannt wieder auf seinen Platz setzen lassen, wo er auch keinerlei Anstalten machte, zu flüchten.

Als ich ca. eine Stunde später wieder zu Felix ging, um ihm eine neue Ladung Futter zu bringen, fiel mir auf, dass er sich auffallend intensiv das Rückengefieder putzte - und dabei sowohl links als auch rechts herum seinen Kopf ganz rumdrehen konnte - das habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen bei ihm.

Die Schulter hing nach wie vor - trotzdem wirkte Felix wacher und beweglicher.

Als ich gegen 18 Uhr wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, wollte ich Felix wie immer seinen "Lift" anbieten - als ich den Ast in die Hand nahm, hob er ab und flog zielgerichtet hoch zur Duschstange, wo er sauber landete 

Von dort schaute er  eine Weile zur offenen Einflugklappe (die hatte ich morgens auf gemacht, nachdem ich sah, dass er ein wenig hoch __ fliegen konnte.

Dann hob er plötzlich ab und landete auf dem Einflugbrett, wo er sich mindestens eine halbe Stunde aufhielt und mit den AUgen all den Schwalben am Himmel folgte und jede Schwalbe, die vorbeiflog "anquatschte".

Irgendwann flog er dann raus in die Voliere, wo er zunächst am Gitter landete, dann auf einen Zweig flog und wieder herumschaute.

Dann ging es zurück aufs Anflugbrett, ins Vogelzimmer, auf die Duschstange und wieder raus.

Dann wurde er unruhig - er flog wieder ans Gitter und dann einige Male von einer Volierenseite zur anderen und landete immer wieder am Gitter.
Es war für mich eindeutig: er wollte raus - und er konnte fliegen - trotz der hängenden Schulter!

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass er a) offensichtlich wusste, wie er zurück ins Vogelzimmer kommt und b) dass für die nächsten Tage bestes Wetter angesagt ist und er also auch bei noch nicht perfekter Flugleistung Futter fangen kann, entschied ich, Felix die Tür aufzumachen, damit er selbst entscheiden kann, ob er raus geht.

Die Tür war keine Minute auf, da stiess er sich vom Gitter ab, flog einen Bogen nach unten, zur Tür hinaus und wieder hoch, den Hof runter - bog auf Höhe des Flieders ab und landete auf der Dachrinne des Haupthauses.

Dort sass er dann eine ganze Weile und schaute völlig "entrückt" zum Himmel.
Ab und an rief er eine vorbeifliegende Schwalbe an - ansonsten ging sein Kopf nur hin und her und folgte allem, was sich am Himmel bewegte.

Ich stand die ganze Zeit unterhalb von ihm und hielt ihm seinen "Lift" hin, falls er wieder rein wollte.

Er ließ sich dadurch nicht stören, aber er hatte auch kein Interesse daran.
Dann irgendwann schaute er mich direkt an - ein langer, unverwandter Blick - und dann gab es einen langgezogenen Piepruf, Felix hob ab und flog über den Trailplatz zu der Reihe mit den hohen Bäumen, vor denen er fast senkrecht hochstieg um dann über die Bäume zu entschwinden 

Er kriegt das Fliegen wieder hin 
Die Schulter hängt noch - aber ich denke, die Verrenkung/Blockade im Hals hat sich gelöst und das scheint gereicht zu haben, damit er wieder fliegen kann.
Ich schätze, die Schulter wird sich in den nächsten Tagen dann auch langsam wieder einrichten.

Bei Krah war es damals ähnlich - die Schulter hin ja noch lange, nachdem er längst ausgeflogen war - trotzdem konnte er perfekt fliegen - und erst, als er im Winter zurück kehrte, war an der Schulter auch nichts mehr zu sehen.

Also Felix kann ich jetzt nur noch "Gute Reise" wünschen. 

                   

Herzi hat wieder einen Schub gemacht.
Heute hat sie sich erstmal ausgiebiger Gefiederpflege hingegeben.
Außerdem fängt sie an, sich das Futter, was ich reiche genau anzusehen - bei der täglichen Drohnenmade hat sie einmal vorsichtig probiert und dann den Schnabel weit aufgesperrt und "mehr" geschrien 

Da ihr Gefieder jetzt weit genug entwickelt ist, habe ich heute zum ersten Mal die Wärmeplatte tagsüber ganz weg gelassen und stattdessen den Karton nur mit einem Handtuch abgedeckt.

Herzi fängt an in ihrem Karton aktiv zu werden.

Sie klettert da schon recht gut drin rum.

Ich denke, morgen oder übermorgen werde ich sie vom Esszimmer ins Vogelzimmer umziehen, damit sie, so langsam auch intensiver mit den Geräuschen von draussen vertraut wird.

Außerdem habe ich heute meine "Blattlausjagd" perfektioniert 

Alle Blattläuse einzeln mit einer Pinzette zu sammeln, dauert ewig, bis man gerade mal einen Minihaps zusammen hat.

Jetzt nehme ich einen Eimer, fülle unten etwas Wasser rein, gehe zur __ Birke und schaue, unter welchen Blättern viele Blattläuse sitzen.
Dann schüttel ich die betreffenden Zweige über dem Eimer aus.

Die Blattläuse fallen in den Eimer und wegen des Wassers kommen sie auch nicht wieder weg 

Dann kippe ich den Eimerinhalt durch meinen Aquarienkecher, sammel aus dem verbliebenen Kecherinhalt die paar Pflanzenteile raus, die mit in den Eimer gefallen sind und aus dem Rest kann ich dann ungefähr 3 grosse Futterkugeln drehen 

Herzi war begeistert - das hat ihr offensichtlich richtig, richtig gut geschmeckt.

3 Mahlzeiten bestanden heute ausschließlich aus Blattläusen.

Außerdem gab es zu mehreren Mahlzeiten Futterkugeln, die aus Mücken und kleinen __ Schwebfliegen bestanden, die ich mit dem Kecher vor dem __ Flieder und über den Brennesseln am Knick für Felix und Herzi gefangen habe.

Auf den Brennesseln am Knick habe ich tonnenweise Raupen entdeckt 

blöd nur, dass es die vom Kohlweissling waren - behaart und schwarz gelb - ungeeignet als Meisenfutter 

Wären das alles die kleinen grünen Obstbaumraupen, könnte ich damit locker eine ganze Armada von Meisen satt kriegen ......
....aber solche Raupen gab es heute leider immer noch nicht 

Hier die Bilder von Herzi von heute:

     

Was die Dielenschwalben anbelangt:
wie ich oben schon schrieb, waren Ray s Zieheltern ja heute da.

Ich hatte ja den Verdacht, dass es Ray und Punky sind, vorher schon geäussert.
Der Zierlichere von den beiden Männchen hat auf beide reagiert.

Immer wenn die alten vertrauten Lockrufe kamen, hat er Blickkontakt aufgenommen und genau hingehört, während es den anderen nicht interessierte.
Jedes mal, wenn die Ziehmutter ihren alten "Warnruf" ausstieß, flog er gefolgt von dem anderen Männchen sofort raus.

Beide Zieheltern halten es auch für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Kleine Ray ist - zumal die beiden sich wirklich überhaupt nicht irritieren liessen, selbst wenn man direkt unter ihnen stand und sie mit dem ausgestreckten Arm fast erreichen konnte.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es Ray und Punky sind und das Mädel eine der anderen Schwalben, die letztes Jahr in meiner letzten Aufzuchtgruppe waren. 

Heute Abend haben die Herren ihren Schlafplatz verlegt: direkt unterhalb des Nestes auf meiner Handaufzuchtkonstruktion auf der Diele:

   

Ansonsten hatte ich heute 6 Amselberatungen.
4 x "Vögel sind aus dem Nest gehüpft" und 2 x "Amsel der Katze abgenommen".

Bei den aus dem Nest gehüpften waren es durch die Bank normale "Auszüge".
Wenn Amselküken soweit sind, verlassen sie ihr Nest kletternd (sie können noch nicht fliegen) und verbringen dann noch rund eine Woche als sogenannte Ästlinge flugunfähig am Boden und in Büschen hüpfend, wo sie von ihren Eltern weiter gefüttert werden.
Das ist für die Amseln extrem gefährlich:
1., weil viele Leute ihre Katzen tagsüber raus lassen und diese dann problemlos den Bettelrufen der kleinen Ästlinge folgen und sie schnappen können und
2. weil viele Menschen den  kleinen Vogel für verletzt halten und dann einsammeln.

zu 1. - um diese Jahreszeit ist es wirklich sinnvoll, im Interesse all der kleinen ausfliegenden Jungvögel, Katzen morgens richtig satt zu füttern und dann im Haus den Tag verschlafen zu lassen.
Dann die Katzen nur nachts raus lassen.
Nachts sind die Vögel mäuschenstill und wenn die Katze nicht zufällig über einen Ästling stolpert, findet sie diese auch nicht und konzentriert sich auf die Mausejagd.
Da Katzen von Natur aus nachtaktiv sind, ist diese Umstellung für sie in der Regel kein Problem und vielen kleinen Singvögeln rettet es das Leben.

zu 2. - von Zweien habe ich bereits die Rückmeldung, dass die Eltern bei den kleinen, zurückgesetzten Ästlingen aufgetaucht sind und weiter gefüttert haben 

Bei den Katzenopfern kann es sein, dass ich eines, ein noch nacktes Amselküken sofern es diese erste Nacht überlebt, morgen gebracht bekomme.
Das Küken hat wohl am Flügel leicht geblutet.

Soweit zu heute......


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen Kirstin!

Das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten, die ich ausnahmsweise mal früher von dir erfahren habe, als du sie ins Forum tippen konntest. 


Ich war nämlich heute eine der "Vögel sind aus dem Nest gehüpft" Beratungen. Und das beim ersten Telefonat kurz vor 22 Uhr. Um diese Zeit rufe ich sonst eigentlich niemanden mehr an.
Aber zwei meiner Untermieter im Pferdestall saßen abends im Stall, als ich die Pferde rein lassen wollte (sperre ich für die letzten zwei, drei Stunden des Tages aus, weil sie sonst schon alles leer fressen und vollkacken im Stall, statt draußen zu fressen).
Da stand ich nun.... Zwei Amselbabys, zwei meckernde Eltern. Zurück setzen ins Nest hat, im Gegensatz zu vor zwei Tagen (da saßen sie alle plötzlich neben dem Nest
 
und einer fiel abends auf Jacks Rücken) nicht mehr funktioniert. Sie sprangen sofort wieder von oben runter. 
Auf die Idee, die beiden aus dem Stall zu lassen, bin ich nicht so richtig gekommen, da meine Katzen völlig entzückt vor dem Stall dem Vogelgeschrei lauschten. Bis mir Kirstin am Telefon die Instruktionen geben konnte, war es schon zu dunkel und die Eltern hatten wohl ihre zwei Küken abgeschrieben.
Also mussten sie in einem Karton
 
übernachten und ich stellte mir den Wecker auf 5 Uhr = Sonnenaufgang. Wach war ich heute schon um 3:56 Uhr. 
Also fix Stallklamotten über geworfen und raus.
Sämtliche Amselpapas mit Gesang beschäftigt, also erst mal Stall und Heu fertig gemacht, Pferde raus gelassen, da die mich in Stall auf der Leiter unlustig finden.
Kurz vor 4.30 Uhr konnte ich die kleinen dann endlich an Papa übergeben. Der sang gerade wieder ein Lied nahe am Auslauf, also Babys aus dem Karton
 
 in den gut einsehbaren Auslauf gelassen, der Kopf vom Papa ging sofort rum und er kam näher. Also Pferde weg gelockt und Papa machen lassen. Kurz danach waren sie in der Hecke verschwunden. 
Der Papa war dann schon wieder im Auslauf auf Futtersuche, also hoffe ich das die beiden gut bei den Eltern angekommen sind und ihre zwei anderen Geschwister auch. Die waren nämlich abends schon weg. Und alles nur, weil die Stalltür zu war....

Vielen Dank für das nette Telefonat und die gute Beratung Kirstin!  Das nächste mal weiß ich es dann hoffentlich gleich besser.....


----------



## Tanny (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo Annett, 
 das klingt absolut perfekt - wie schön, dass die zwei ihren Weg zurück in die elterliche Obhut gefunden haben. 

...und dDir auch Danke für das wirklich nette Telefonat - jetzt haben wir uns zumindest telefonisch dach mal persönlich kennengelernt 

PS das verletzte Amselküken hat die Nacht wohl gut überstandn und wird mir heute Nachmittag gebracht - also es wird hier nicht langweilig 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2017)

So, das Amselküken kommt erst morgen, da es heute für die Finderin zeitlich nicht mehr zu machen war, einmal quer durch SH zu fahren.
Ist it der Stausituation sicher auch besser 

Herzi wird "erwachsen" 

Heute Vormittag habe ich ihn bei der einen Fütterung wie immer verlassen und als ich zur nächsten Fütterung kam, stand der Kleine neben dem Karton und bettelte mich ganz keck an 
Er kann zwar noch nicht __ fliegen, aber klettern wie ein Weltmeister. 

Damit ist der Kleine dann heute ins Vogelzimmer umgezogen 

Sein kleiner Karton hat ausgedient. 
Im Vogelzimmer habe ich in die Kleintierwanne auf dem Tisch (die hat ja glatte, hohe Kanten, die der Kleine erst überwinden kann, wenn er fliegt) 
einen langen, rechteckigen "Obstkorb" gestellt. 
Dieser ist mit Heu und darauf getrockneter Rasenschnitt und __ Moos ausgelegt. 
Über der hinteren Hälfte steht die Wärmeplatte (da es im Vogelzimmer kälter ist, als im Esszimmer) und die vordere Hälfte ist mit einem Tuch abgedeckt. 
So kann Herzi sich aussuchen, wo sie sitzen will. 
Wenn sie aus dem Kasten rausklettert, landet sie in der mit Kies eingestreuten Kleintierwanne. 

Heute war sie aber erstmal angesichts der vielen neuen, ungefilterten Geräusche von draussen und der neuen Umgebung ziemlich "kleinlaut". 

Damit sie keinen "Kulturschock" erleidet  habe ich heute Abend den Korb mitsamt Wärmeplatte wieder mit ins Esszimmer genommen, damit sie die Nacht in gewohnter Umgebung verbringen kann. 

Morgen wird sie dann vermutlich auch nachts drüben bleiben können.

Beim Füttern fängt sie an, nicht nur das Futter, was ich reiche genau zu beäugen, sie versucht auch, die Futtertiere von der Pinzette aufzupicken, was ihr aber noch nicht gelingt. 


Für das Foto musste ich sie aus dem Korb raus nehmen (sie klettert auf den Finger, wenn man ihn hinhält), da es im Korb zu dunkel ist. 

Morgen mache ich Bilder im Vogelzimmer - heute hatte ich die Kamera drüben vergessen:


----------



## Tanny (28. Mai 2017)

Das kleine Amselküken ist nicht gekommen. 
Sie ist heute Morgen bei den Findern verstorben 

Herzi wird immer vorwitziger. 
Als ich sie heute Morgen zurück ins Vogelzimmer brachte, war keine Spur mehr von Scheu. 
Das Vogelzimmer und seine neuen Geräusche hat wohl seinen Schrecken verloren  und heute übernachtet sie auch dort. 

Da ich sie in dem Korb schlecht füttern kann wenn sie recht weit hinten sitzt, halte ich ihr den Finger hin, sie klettert rauff und dann setze ich sie auf der Futterschale ab. 
Mittlerweile schaut sie sich jedes Futtertier, was die Pinzette anreicht ganz genau an und wenn es nicht nach ihrer Mütze ist, klappt sie den Schnabel wieder zu 
__ Pinkies findet sie z.B. richtig doof. 
Große __ Fliegen auch. 
Kleine Fliegen und Mücken sind gut, die grünen Blattläuse von der __ Birke sind super, grüne Raupen (die Kids haben heute tatsächlich drei gefunden!) sind der absolute Hit. 
Ebenfalls begehrt sind Ohrkneifer und Hundertfüssler (beide unbedingt vorher entdarmen! - Also Kopf und Hinterteil abknipsen und Darm kompeltt rausziehen). 
Heimchen sind okay, wenn es sonst nichts gibt  und Ameiseneier auch. 

Bienendrohnenmaden sind der absolute Hit - dumm nur, das es nur eine am Tag gibt - die könnte sie glaube ich den ganzen Tag essen. 

Mittlerweile knabbert sie, wenn ich etwas mit der Pinzette etwas tiefer hinhalte, vorsichtig dran und "schmeckt" erstmal. 
Dann entscheidet sie, ob sie den Schnabel aufsperrt oder sich weg dreht.
Insofern bei Futtertieren, bei denen ich mir nicht hundert pro sicher bin, halte ich sie unten hin und sie probiert, um mir dann zu sagen, ob es ihr genehm ist 

Ab und an pickt sie auch schon mal was auf - das klemmt dann aber zwischen den Schnabelspitzen und sie weiss noch nicht, wie man es dann auch nach hinten befördert und schleudert es dann irgendwann weg. 

Ich denke, sie wird nicht mehr lange brauchen, dann wird sie ihre ersten Ausflugversuche aus ihrem Kasten starten 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (28. Mai 2017)

Schon richtig hübsch, die Kleine


----------



## Tanny (29. Mai 2017)

Heute war Herzi unglaublich aktiv was Gefiederpflege anbelangt. 
Außerdem hat sie immer wieder heftig mit den Flügeln geschlagen - und die sich lösenden Federhülsen flogen jedes Mal durch die Gegend 
Einmal habe ich schon geglaubt, "gleich hebt sie ab" - war aber natürlich nicht - die letzten Federhülsen muss sie noch verlieren. 

Aber es ist wirklich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit - sehr spannend!

Ansonsten heute nichts Neues - dafür viele Fotos


----------



## Tanny (29. Mai 2017)

Was für ein Tag!

Also vorab: ich war mal wieder "betriebsblind". 

Herzi wurde mir als Kohlmeisenküken aus einem Kohlmeisennest gebracht - also war es selbstverständlich eine Kohlmeise 

Obwohl mir ab und an die letzten Tage beim Füttern so Gedanken durch den Kopf gingen, wie:
"die Kopffedern hat Tyri nie so aufgestellt", "die "schwarzen" Federn schimmern bläulich" oder: "komisch, die schwarzen Bereiche an Kopf und Brust sind noch gar nicht zu sehen" habe ich keine Sekunde darüber nachgedacht, dass es einen ganz einfachen Grund haben könnte.
Selbst gestern, als die Gesichtsmaske wirklich unübersehbar gut erkennbar war, habe ich nicht geschaltet 
Erst heute fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: Herzi ist eine Blaumeise! 

Ich war so sehr auf Details wie Verhalten beim Füttern, Kot etc. konzentriert, dass mir die offensichtlichsten Veränderungen nicht auffielen 

So, jetzt also zum Tag:
heute Morgen wurde ich aus dem Nest im Vogelzimmer laut und entrüstet begrüsst: Hunger!!!! 

Nach der ersten Fütterung habe ich ausgiebig gejagt (jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich die Springspinnen nie zu fassen bekam: ich kam von der falschen Seite und der Schattenwurf hat die __ Spinnen immer gewarnt! - Nachdem ich gegen die Sonne an die Spinnen ging, konnte ich sie am Boden abgreifen, bevor sie im Gras verschwanden).

Anschließend habe ich Herzi richtig satt abgefüttert (sie liebt die Eipakete der Spinnen), weil ich einkaufen musste und Herzi darum eine etwas längere Fütterungspause haben würde.

Als ich knapp 90 Minuten später wieder zurück war, führte mich mein erster Weg mit einer Ladung Ameiseneier, Heimchen und __ Fliegen zu Herzi.

Als ich die Tür öffnete und sie rief, bekam ich sofort Antwort.
Aber nicht aus dem Karton

Der Ruf kam von oben

Ich musste richtig suchen, bis ich die Kleine entdeckte - sie sass ganz oben auf dem obersten Zweig unter der Decke im Vogelzimmer - sie fliegt!!!

Und von dort oben bettelte sie lautstark um Futter.
Da ich da oben nicht füttern konnte, holte ich mir einen Tritt, hielt ihr den Finger hin, sie hüpfte rauf und ich konnte sie dann unten wie gewohnt füttern.

Anschließend flog sie - noch etwas unbeholfen, aber exakt so, wie alle Meisen, wenn sie ihre ersten Flüge probieren - auf einen Zweig am Fenster!

Die Kleine hat den ersten grossen Schritt geschafft!

Ich baute also erstmal auf der Beute um: 
sie bekam dort einen Futterplatz angelegt, wo ich neben den ihr bekannten Insekten aus Freifang und Gefrierfach auch einen frisch gepflückten "Blumenstrauss" mit Sämereien und Blüten (Gräser, __ Wildblumen und Kräuter wie Hirtentäschel, Vogelmiere etc.) auslegte.
Außerdem drehte ich Waldvogelsämereien und etwas von dem Vogelstreufutter durch die Quetsche und mischte es mit einigen Körnern beider Futter ungequetscht.
Auch die kamen auf die Beute - und ein paar Brocken von meinen Meisenknödeln, denn ich habe beobachtet, dass die Meisen, wenn die Kleinen ausfliegen, anfangen, auch von den Knödeln zu füttern.

Dann gab es eine "Badewanne" und einige frische Zweige mit vielen Krabblern drauf von den Weiden.
Zuletzt noch ein paar Birkenzweige mit vielen Blattläusen.

Herzi beobachtete aufmerksam, was ich da machte und ansonsten gab sie sich ausgiebiger Gefiederpflege hin - mir flogen die letzten Federhülsen nur so um die Ohren 

Nachdem ich mit dem Umbau fertig war, holte ich Herzi, die schon wieder bettelte, runter auf die Beute und fütterte sie dort quasi "vom Boden" - sprich vom Futtertisch.
Herzi schaute sich genau an, wie die Pinzette das Futter aufnahm und zu ihrem Schnabel beförderte.

Ich hielt ihr die Futtertiere hin, schob sie ihr aber nicht mehr in den geöffneten Schnabel.

Zwei oder dreimal knabberte sie irritiert dran - dann plötzlich schnappte sie mit dem Schnabel blitzschnell über die Pinzette und weg war das Futtertier

Anschließend pickte sie selbst zwischen den Futterkrümeln und an den Blumenstrausspflanzen rum.
Sie futterte nichts, sondern sie schien alles mit dem Schnabel zu erkunden.

Dann flog sie wieder durchs Zimmer.
Schließlich hielt sie sich zunehmend beim Fenster auf und sass oben auf dem Zweig vor der Klappe.

Ich entschied, ihr die Ausflugklappe zur Voliere auf zu machen, da sie in der Natur aus dem Nest ja auch direkt nach draussen gehen.
Weil sie in der Voliere nicht "verloren gehen kann", musste ich ja nicht vorher sicherstellen, dass sie perfekt startet und landet und dass sie sicher zu mir kommt, wenn sie Hunger hat.

Es dauerte ca 15 Minuten, da landete sie auf dem Ausflugbrett und dann auf dem obersten Zweig in der Voliere. 

Den Rest des Tages verbrachte sie damit, die Voliere zu erkunden - immer, wenn ich kam und sie rief, kam ihre Antwort aus einer anderen Ecke und ich musste manchmal lange suchen, bis ich sie unter irgendwelchen Blättern entdeckte.

Da ich in der Voliere kein Futter auf den Boden streuen will, um mir keine Ratten und Mäuse da rein zu locken, habe ich Claudis altes Schlafhaus unter das Fenster gehängt und da Futter rein gestreut.
Abends nehme ich das Haus mit ins Vogelzimmer.

Als ich Herzi da rein gesetzt hatte beim nächsten Füttern, hat sie sich hinterher auf die Kante gesetzt, ausgiebig Gefiederpflege betrieben und dann ein Nickerchen gehalten - ich glaube, sie war todmüde.

Gegen 19 Uhr habe ich sie mit Hilfe eines Zweiges auf dem sie sass durch die Ausflugklappe zurück ins Vogelzimmer befördert und die Klappe zu gemacht.

Nachdem ich das Futterhaus drinnen aufgehängt habe und Herzi reinsetzte, damit sie weiss, wo das Futter ist, hat sie sich dort in eine Ecke gekuschelt, herzhaft gegähnt und wollte nur noch schlafen.

Also habe ich ihr noch ihre alte Kuschelsocke mit reingelegt und sie allein gelassen.

Als ich gegen 20.30 Uhr noch mal nach ihr schaute, sass sie in die Socke gekuschelt da, bettelte mich an, liess sich ausgiebig füttern und....... steckte den Kopf zum weiter schlafen wieder unter den Flügel 

Ich glaube, sie war total erschöpft von all den vielen neuen Eindrücken und froh, dass sie jetzt schlafen konnte.

So schnell, wie  sie alles lernt und sich entwickelt, vermute ich, dass es nur noch wenige Tage sind, bis sie ganz raus kann (und vermutlich auch will).

Sowie sie in der Lage ist, allein zu essen, also ohne Pinzette, kann sie raus.
Dann wird sie auch, falls sie nicht zu mir kommt, wenn sie Hunger hat, in der Lage sein, sich selbst zu versorgen.

Das war ein wirklich toller Tag! Und Herzi hat sich absolut perfekt entwickelt.
Das Gefieder hat nicht die kleinste Macke und alles ist genau so, wie es sein soll

....und heute gibt es ganz viele Fotos 

Erst in der Voliere, später im Vogelzimmer vorm Schlafen gehen - und ein Foto von der Inneneinrichtung


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Mai 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
egal, was Du für eine Meise hast – wir kaufen Dir jede Geschichte ab! 

Ich bin übrigens immer wieder platt, wie schnell sich diese kleinen Federbällchen von hilflosen, nackten Schlüpflingen in autarke, kleine Selbstversorger verwandeln, das ist wirklich ein unfassbares Wunderwerk der Natur!


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2017)

Wenn man sich die Bilder vom 15.5 anschaut und jetzt ist es fast eine fertige Meise. Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2017)

ich bin auch erstaunt, wie schnell das ging!

Es ist wirklich exakt in der Zeit, die die Eltern unter besten Aufzuchtbedingungen brauchen 

Eigentlich kann ich von Glück sagen, dass es eine Blaumeise ist. 
Dadurch, dass ich keine Raupen gefunden habe, musste ich ja auf das "2 Beste" ausweichen: Blattläuse, __ Spinnen, Ameiseneier etc. 
...und? DAS war genau richtig für Blaumeisen!
Die Kleine hat wirklich ein perfektes Gefieder entwickelt und wirkt "schierer", als der "ältere Jungvogel" auf dem Foto in diesem Wikibeitrag 

...und das, obwohl er ja ziemlich fertig war, als er hier ankam. 
Es ist wie ein kleines Wunder, dass er sich so super erholt hat


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Mai 2017)

Große Klasse! Jetzt wirst Du auch noch zur Meisenflüstererin … 

Ich nehme an, die Kuckucke werden auf ihrer diesjährigen Herbsttagung beratschlagen, wie sie Dir nächstes Jahr unauffällig ihren Nachwuchs unterjubeln können …


----------



## Ida17 (30. Mai 2017)

Die sind ja sowas von puschelich, die Süßen 
Hoffentlich kommen die Kuckucke auf den Gedanken, Kathrin, sonst haben wir keine so schönen Berichte mehr zu lesen


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2017)

Es sollen in der näheren Umgebung von Elmshorn schon Kuckucke beobachtet worden sein, die versucht haben, ihre Eier direkt in Schuhkartons zu legen...


----------



## rollikoi (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

das Thema Kuckuck bringt mich gerade zur Frage ob Kuckucke einfacher aufzuziehen sind?
Da sie ja ihre Eier verschiedenen Vogelarten unterschieben müßten die Küken ja wesentlich flexibler sein was das Futter betrifft.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2017)

Ja, Kuckucke sind "einfach", was die Futtervielfalt anbelangt - aber: sie futtern für 5-6 Zöglinge - sie sind Nimmersatts und wollen im Minutentakt Futter haben.
Die Elterntiere, die sonst für 6 Kücken Futter anschleppen, schleppen jetzt auch soviel an, aber es geht jedes Mal in denselben Schnabel.
Ich glaube, ich muss nicht unbedingt einen Kuckuck haben 

Nun aber etwas Wichtiges:
Weiss jemand "was" das ist???  Amsel?

                   

Wurde mir soeben gebracht.
Anruf heute Vormittag:
der Anrufer hatte meine Nummer vom Tierheim.
Sie haben gestern Abend ein fast totes, nacktes Zaunkönigküken oder soetwas Ähnliches gefunden und erstmal mit rein genommen und so untergebracht, wie ich es mit Neuzugängen auch mache - ausser Wärmeplatte.
Heute Morgen war der Kleine etwas wacher und machte einen erholten Eindruck.
Nun war der Finder im Futterhaus und wollte Heimchen holen.
Hatten die nicht, haben ihm dafür getrocknete Mehlwürmer mitgegeben 
Zum Glück war dem Finder das suspekt und er wollte erst Infos haben, ob das okay ist.
So landete er bei mir.
Ich riet ihm, erstmal __ Fliegen als Erstversorgung zu geben.
Wenn er so jung ist, können das genau so gut Meisen- oder Sperlingsküken sein - das sei schwer zu erkennen.
Der Finder wollte sich dann erstmal Heimchen und eine Wärmeplatte von mir leihweise abholen, um den Kleinen adäquat starten zu können.

Als er hier war, erklärte ich ihm, wie die Versorgung in den ersten Tagen aussehen muss, damit der Kleine gute Chancen hat, ohne Fehlentwicklungen gross zu werden.
Dass er ca halbstündlich Futter braucht und dass dieses immer frisch sein muss - also nicht Vorrat für den Tag abtauen und verfüttern, sondern am Besten frisch fangen oder aber mindestens abtauen und frisch zubereiten für jede Mahlzeit plus ein paar Fütterungen Naturfang - stellte den Finder vor ein Problem, da er den ganzen Tag arbeitet und den kleinen zwar im Büro eben füttern könnte, aber die ganze Futterzubereitung im Halbstundentakt dann doch die Möglichkeiten überschreitet - zumindest, wenn man das zum ersten Mal macht. (Kann ich gut verstehen, ich habe bei meinen ersten Zöglingen ein Vielfaches an Zeit aufwenden müssen im Vergleich zu heute, wo ich alles besser "optimiert" habe) angefangen bei der Jagd bis hin zur Vorratshaltung.

Jedenfalls fragte er mich, ob ich den Kleinen nehmen könne - er würde dann gerne mit seiner Partnerin ab und an kommen und mitfüttern/jagen.

Natürlich war ich bereit, den Kleinen zu nehmen.
Der Finder fuhr wieder nach Hause und holte ihn.

Als ich ihn auspackte und in einen gigantischen Schnabel schaute, der sich mir entgegen reckte, war mir klar, dass das weder Zaunkönig noch Meise ist.
Spontan dachte ich an Amsel - aber der Kot stinkt, wie damals bei Krah - als ob da Ei verfüttert worden wäre - und Amseln füttern glaube ich keine Eier, oder?

Der Kleine war eindeutig zu kalt - also erstmal in Herzis erstes Nest unter die Wärmeplatte und vier Fliegen verabreicht, damit er sich akklimatisieren kann.
Er wollte zwar noch mehr zu futtern, aber da ich nicht weiss, wie lange er "gehungert" hat, habe ich es langsam angehen lassen und nach einer halben Stunde erst ein grösseres Heimchen gegeben.

Da war er auch aufgewärmt und ich konnte ihn genauer anschauen.
Er hat eine Verletzung auf dem Rücken, als ob ein anderer Vogel ihn aus dem Nest getragen und dann verloren hat.
Die Wunde war schon trocken und nicht sehr tief.
Also habe ich nur etwas Traumeel Injektionslösung raufgeträufelt und ein Futtertier in dem Traumeel gebadet.

Der erste Kot (nach den Fliegen) war zu flüssig - Durchfall.
Nach dem Heimchen bekam ich einen Kotballen, den ich aus dem Nest heben konnte.

Mit Ton bettelt er noch nicht - ob er die nächsten Tage überlebt, weiss ich noch nicht - das hängt wohl erstmal davon ab, ob es auch noch innere Verletzungen gibt und ob die Wirbelsäule unbeschädigt ist - die Verletzung ist genau neben der Wirbelsäule.

Jetzt ist mein vordringlichstes Anliegen erstmal, rauszufinden, was es nun ist......


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Mai 2017)

Wenn das mal kein Kuckuck ist …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Mai 2017)

Kleiner Link zwischendurch: Schöllkraut und Schwalben


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2017)

@Kathrin 
das ist ja hochinterressant. 
Dann muss ich gleich mal los und schauen, ob s im Gartencenter Schöllkraut gibt - das kommt dann definitiv in den Garten 

Zu dem kleinen Findling: 
ich habe auch an die Leute von der wildvogelhilfe.org geschrieben und umgehend Antwort bekommen. 
Es ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Star .
Auf die Idee, bei Staren zu schauen bin ich gar nicht gekommen, weil die __ Stare bei uns mit der Brut schon durch sind. 
Dann werde ich mich jetzt erstmal über Stare schlau machen - einen __ Star hatte ich noch nicht. 
Mal schauen, was Wiki sagt.....


----------



## Ida17 (30. Mai 2017)

Ohwei ohwei, Dir sind die Daumen ganz doll gedrückt dass der kleine Knirps es schafft! Also es wird echt nicht langweilig


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2017)

Oh Kirstin, im Gedanken ziehe ich gerade mal wieder alle Hüte, die ich finden kann.


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2017)

Herzi war heute nur 1 x draussen in der Voliere - ansonsten sass sie meistens auf dem Anflugbrett und hatte alles im "Blick" 

Immer, wenn sie mich in Richtung der Voliere/Vogelzimmer gehen sah, wurde sofort nachdrücklich gebettelt

Ich habe sie allerdings immer erstmal etwas betteln lassen, bevor ich auf sie hörte - so beobachte ich es bei den Eltern.

Anfangs hat sie, wenn ich rein kam dann irgendwo oben auf einem Zweig gesessen und mir "befohlen" Futter rüber zu schieben. 
Da ich da oben nicht füttern kann, habe ich sie immer mit dem Finger runter geholt. 

Weil sie wirklich super fliegt mittlerweile, war mir das irgendwann zu blöd und ich habe mich auf den Stuhl gesetzt und sie auf ihrem Ast ignoriert. 
Wenn Sie dann merkte, dass ich mich nicht erweichen lasse, konnte sie ganz wunderbar runter geflogen kommen und sich auf der Beute nieder lassen 

Nachmittags habe ich ihr dann die Futtertiere mit der Pinzette gezeigt und wenn sie zuschnappen wollte, fallen lassen. 
Wenn sie dann wieder bettelte, hat die Pinzette das Tier wieder aufgesammelt und dasselbe Spiel. 
Nach einigen malen folgte Ihr Blick dem runter fallenden Futtertier und dann sammelte sie es selber auf 
Schließlich hüpfte sie sogar über den Futtertisch und sammelte selbst ein paar __ Fliegen auf, bevor sie wieder nachdrücklich verlangte, von der Pinzette gefüttert zu werden - was ich dann auch tat.

Dann habe ich ihr noch diverse Birkenblätter mit Blattläusen direkt unter die __ Nase gehalten und als sie erst realisiert hatte, dass da was drauf krabbelt, hat sie fein säuberlich die Blattläuse abgesammelt

Die Spinnenweben an der Decke im Vogelzimmer fliegt sie schon den ganzen Tag ab und räumt sie aus - das scheinen Blaumeisen im Blut zu haben 

Heute Vormittag hat Herzi ausserdem gelernt, dass man in der Vogeltränke baden kann.
Ich hatte sie auf dem Finger und habe den Finger mitsamt ihren Füssen in die "Badewanne" getaucht. 
Erst schaute sie verdutzt, dann kletterte sie vorsichtig vom Finger in das Bad und dann gab es kein Halten mehr - sie plantschte wie besessen. 

Als sie genug hatte, wollte sie wie gewohnt auf ihren hohen Sitzzweig fliegen - doch die Schwerkraft liess sie nicht einmal die Hälfte an Höhe gewinnen. 
Da hatte sie dann gelernt, dass man sein Gefieder erst ausschütteln muss, bevor man versucht abzuheben.

Alles in allem war es glaube ich ein sehr lehrreicher Tag für Herzi und ich vermute, morgen wird sie bereits sehr viel eigenständiger nach Futter suchen. 

            

Ob Eihwi (der kleine __ Star) es schafft, steht glaube ich noch auf der Kippe. 
Es gab Phasen, wo ich dachte, er ist deutlich kräftiger und dann bei der nächsten Fütterung wieder schien er völlig kraftlos und "kurz vor dem Ende". 

Gegen Abend hatte es sich offensichtlich etwas stabilisiert. 
Auch die Verdauung wurde besser - bei den letzten 3 Fütterungen hat er ordentlich gegessen und zwei perfekte Kotpakete abgeliefert - vorher war es immer mal so mal so und eine Weile dachte ich, er macht gar nicht mehr. 

Gefüttert habe ich heute bis auf ein paar Fliegen nur leicht verdauliche Tiefkühlkost (Heimchen, Seidenraupen, Buffalos) und eine Bienendrohnenmade (frisch abgetötet).
Alle Futtertiere wurden abwechselnd in Erde, grünem Lehm oder Kohlekomprette gewälzt oder ich hatte sie leicht mit Nektron B und I bestäubt. 
Außerdem gab es noch 2 x Traumeelheimchen. 

Ansonsten habe ich den Kleinen in Ruhe unter seiner Wärmeplatte schlafen lassen. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass er sich heute Nacht etwas erholt.


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2017)

Vorab: Eihwi lebt und ihm geht es gut 

aber zunächst zu Herzi: 
es war heute recht windig und ungemütlich kalt im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen. 
Herzi hatte Null Interesse daran, raus zu __ fliegen. Nicht einmal das Anflugbrett war interessant 
Dafür hat sie heute intensiv daran gearbeitet, zu lernen, dass man Maden, Larven und anderes Getier besser tötet und zerstückelt futtert.....

Zunächst habe ich mit Seidenraupen und Wachsmottenlarven (aus dem Tiefkühlfach - also tot) geübt, indem ich ihr jeweils eine mit der Pinzette auf dem Boden des Futtertisches anbot und wenn sie danach schnappte, habe ich das Futtertier festgehalten. 
Ziemlich schnell hatte sie raus, dass sie sich Stücke rausreissen musste und bei den Wachsmottenlarven nahm sie zum Gegenhalten auch die Füsse zur Hilfe

Als sie das perfekt machte, bekam sie eine Bienendrohnenmade lebend angeboten. 
Erst schreckte sie zurück, wenn sich die Made bewegte, wenn sie dran zog - dann riss sie mit so einem Ruck dran, dass mir das Ende aus der Pinzette rutschte und bevor ich mir die Made wieder schnappen konnte, hatte Herzi sie verschluckt  - das riesen Teil - in einem Stück - quicklebendig!
Ihr entsetzter Blick sprach Bände, als es in ihrem Kropf dann kribbelte und krabbelte. 
Einen Moment sass sie da und hätte glaube ich am liebsten gek..........
Aber dann hat die Made wohl Ruhe gegeben - und Herzi hat hoffentlich ihre Lektion gelernt, dass man nichts schluckt, was man vorher nicht  abgetötet oder zumindest genau untersucht hat 
Außerdem bekommen ihre Flügelfedern langsam eine intensivere, blaue Färbung und gebadet hat sie auch wieder  

Den ganzen Tag war sie viel im Vogelzimmer unterwegs und hat absolut alles mit dem Schnabel erkundet - sogar das Kabel für die Beleuchtung.

Hier Fotos von heute: 

                    

Eihwi begrüsste mich heute morgen mit einem leisen, bettelnden Piepsen und nachdem er sein erstes Futtertier bekommen hat, bekam ich ein perfektes Kotpaket abgeliefert, bevor er sein nächstes Futtertier abforderte. 
Die Wunde auf dem Rücken hat sich geschlossen und die leichte Verfärbung/Schwellung drumherum ist komplett weg. 
Dann kam Eihwi s Finder auf den Hof gefahren: er wollte wissen, wie es ihr geht und hat sich gefreut, als er sah, wie gut es ihr schon wieder geht 

Gegen Mittag habe ich den Karton gegen das alte Amselnest, in dem ich auch Marco und Polo aufgezogen habe, ausgewechselt, da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass Eihwi mit den hohen Wänden des Kartons nicht so glücklich ist. 

Im Nest hat er dann auch meistens den Kopf auf dem Rand abgelegt. 

Den Rest des Tages hat er regelmässig wie ein Uhrwerk gefuttert und seine Haufen gemacht 

Er bekam heute aus Tiefkühlung: Heimchen (hier vor dem Einfrieren aufgefütterte) Heimchen, Seidenraupen, Wachsmottenlarven, Buffalos und __ Pinkies.
Hier habe ich wieder einige Futtertiere mit Nekton I und B bestäubt udn die anderen abwechselnd in Erde, grünem Lehm oder Kohle gewälzt. 
Aus Freifang: Fliegen, Kechermix und zwei entdarmte Engerlinge. 

Außerdem hatte ich das Gefühl, er braucht Regenwürmer. 
Regenwürmer kann ich normalerweise nicht füttern, weil ich anders als die Vogeleltern die ungenießbaren nicht von den genießbaren unterscheiden kann. 

Da hatte ich aber eine Idee: 
Meine Glucke führt ja noch ein wenig. 
Ich habe sie und die "Küken" zum Misthaufen gelockt und einen Spatenstich drauf umgedreht: Hunderte von Würmern!
Sofort begann die Glucke, __ Würmer aufzupicken und den Küken lockend hinzuwerfen oder aber mit einem spitzen Warnruf wegzuwerfen. 
Ich habe einfach drei von den Regenwürmern, die sie den Küken hinwarf, geklaut und dafür jeweils ein Heimchen hingeworfen 

...und dann habe ich die drei Würmer bei der Fütterung über den Tag mit verteilt. 

Das scheint Eihwi sehr gut getan zu haben. 
Er entwickelt sich prächtig, die Federkiele sind schon länger geworden und sein Betteln und Schlucken werden kräftiger 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2017)

Schnabelraub


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Regenwürmer kann ich normalerweise nicht füttern, weil ich anders als die Vogeleltern die ungenießbaren nicht von den genießbaren unterscheiden kann.


Das war mir neu.


----------



## jolantha (1. Juni 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das war mir neu.


Mir auch  Forum bildet


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Juni 2017)

Mir auch! Zumindest bei meinen Hühnern hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass die alles futtern.


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2017)

bzgl. der Regenwürmer lest mal hier: 
https://www.wildvogel-rettung.de/fuetterung-und-futterbeschaffung/kirstin-zoller/futtertiere/


letzter Abschnitt - also nach relativ weit unten durchscrollen bis zur roten Überschrift
_*"Wichtig ist bei Ihrer Entscheidung, ob Sie sich sicher sind, dass dieses Futtertier geeignet ist.2*_


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2017)

Herzi ist irgendwie ein echter Clown und ein Faulpelz zugleich 
Irgendwie macht sie nur dummes Zeug - im Vogelzimmer - fliegt und hüpft in einem Affenzahn überall hin, um dann alles anzupicken, was weder essbar noch zur "Zerstörung" vorgesehen ist 
Zuletzt hat sie es tatsächlich geschafft, den Lichtschalter zu bedienen!!! - Wie gut, dass die Steckdose eine Klappe hat!
Dafür, wenn es ums Futtern geht, kann sie nicht einmal das einfachste Insekt selbst aufpicken..... zumindest, wenn man da ist......
Wenn sie sich unbeobachtet fühlt, kann sie blitzschnell auf den Futtertisch __ fliegen, sich da was wegholen und auf ihrem Zweig verschwinden, um genüsslich zu speisen 

Den neuen Birkenzweig hat sie heute auch akriebisch nach Blattläusen abgesucht - ganz professionell. 
Außerdem ist sie seit heute, wenn sie hört, dass ich zur ersten Tür herein ins Vorzimmer komme startbereit, um mir sofort entgegen zu fliegen, wenn ich dann die 2. Tür zum Vogelzimmer öffne. 

Last not least ist sie futterneidisch - immer, wenn ich Eihwi füttere, landet sie postwendend auf dem Zweig schräg hinter der Wärmeplatte und bettelt lautstark was das Zeug hält ala: der Happen MUSS für mich sein - hier ist der größere Schnabel (....schon mal in einen Spiegel geschaut?.....) ....wenn ich das nicht sofort bekomme, falle ich sterbend vom Zweig........und das auch, wenn sie genau vorher so viel gefuttert hat, dass wirklich nichts mehr rein passt. 
...also mit anderen Worten: Beste Voraussetzungen für ein Überleben in Freiheit 

                  

Eihwi geht es unverändert gut 
Er bettelt kräftig, futtert pro Mahlzeit im Schnitt ein Futtertier mehr, als noch gestern und die Stimme wird auch etwas kräftiger. 
Außerdem sind die Federkiele schon wieder ein Stück länger geworden. 
Die Futterzusammenstellung habe ich unverändert wie gestern fortgeführt. 
Nachdem Eihwi gestern nur gelegentlich die Augen mal so halb einen Spalt auf machte, hat er heute zum Füttern jeweils die Augen ganz auf gehabt 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (2. Juni 2017)

Heute hatten wir einen strahlenden Sommertag mit kaum Wind 
Herzi hat den ganzen Tag genutzt und ist ständig rein und raus geflogen, hat alles untersucht, was nicht niet und nagelfest ist und mich, wenn ich über den Hof ging sofort nachhaltig angebettelt 
Außerdem beißt sie von größeren Futtertieren jetzt Stücke ab und schlingt sie nicht mehr komplett runter. 
Erstmals hat sie auch Futter (sogar eine halbe Nuß) genommen und auf einen geigneten Zweig transportiert, wo sie das Teil fest unter die Füße klemmen konnte, um dann drauf einzuhacken 
Ich würde sagen: sie ist soweit 
Wenn morgen nicht ganz gewaltig etwas dazwischen kommt, werde ich ihr morgen die Dachluke der Voliere mit auf machen, so dass sie ganz raus kann. 
ich bin sehr gespannt, wie das wird- 

Hier die Fotos von heute: 

              

Bei Eihwi geht alles seinen Gang 
Er hat den Tag heute genau wie gestern mit dem Wechsel von Futtern und Schlafen verbracht und dabei hat er wieder einen enormen Schub gemacht: 
Die Federkiele sind wieder länger, ddie ersten gehen bereits an der Spitze auf, er bettelt zunehmend lauter und kräftiger und reckt sich auf den Beinchen stehend immer dem ersten Haps entgegen 
Wenn er sich so zügig und absolut unkompliziert weiter entwickelt, wird er genau so schnell gross, wie Herzi denke ich 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (4. Juni 2017)

So, Herzi ist noch da.
Wir hatten heute sehr häufig, teilweise heftigen Regen und auch wenn es dabei meist warm war, war es häufig recht windig.
Herzi befand, dass das Wetter nicht einmal zum Aufenthalt in der Voliere einlädt - geschweige denn noch weiter draußen 
Insofern: ich hatte die Ausflugluke in Richtung Freiheit den Vormittag über offen - und da sie keinerlei Anstalten machte, auch nur den Schnabel vors Fenster zu stecken, habe ich die Luke für heute wieder geschlossen.
Dafür hat sich Herzi mittlerweile zu einem wahren Flugkünstler entwickelt 
Sie rauscht nur so durchs Vogelzimmer und immer, wenn ich Eihwi füttere, setzt sie sich genau neben das Nest und sperrt den Schnabel auf, weil sie den Happen haben will - und das auch, wenn sie längst pappensatt ist und nichts mehr rein passt - klarer Fall von Futterneid 
Außerdem transportiert sie jetzt absolut gekonnt Futtertiere und Nusshälften auf geeignete Zweige und bearbeitet sie fachmännisch, bevor sie sie verspeist.
Jetzt kann sie wirklich alles, was sie braucht 
Nun hoffe ich, dass die nächsten Tage das Wetter wieder besser wird, damit die Kleine endlich die grosse Freiheit schnuppern kann!

               

Bei Eihwi ist alles unverändert: er futtert wie ein "Loch ohne Boden", schläft und wächst und gedeiht 
Mittlerweile kann er Herzi was die Bettellautstärke anbelangt sogar übertönen 

         

Dann bekam ich am späten Vormittag einen Anruf aus dem Lüneburger Raum:
Dort ist eine erwachsene Schwalbe in eine von diesen Klebefliegenfallenfolien geraten.
Sie hat sich sämtliche Schwanzfedern ausgerissen und die Schwungfedern sind immer noch mit Kleber verkleistert 
Der Kleine wurde mir Nachmittags gebracht.
Zunächst hatten wir ihm im Sandbad in der Dusche einen "Lebensraum" geschaffen - aber der Kleine hüpfte nur panisch in die nächste dunkle Ecke und rührte sich dort nicht.
Also habe ich ihm, damit er einen eingeschränkten Raum hat und sich in seiner Panik nicht noch weiter das Gefieder beschädigt, in einem der Flexarien im Vogelzimmer einen "Aufenthaltsraum" eingerichtet: Vogelbad, Futterschale, diverse Sitzzweige am Boden, Baumrinden und eine Wärmeplatte mit einer Rinde darunter (so wie für Willy im Winter).
Die Wärmeplatte habe ich genau wie das Flexarium zur Hälfte abgedeckt, damit eine Art dunklere Höhle entsteht, wohin der Kleine sich flüchten kann.
Die Wärmeplatte deshalb, weil er sich eiskalt anfühlte - ich nehme an, das war der Schock.

Nach einer Weile hatte der Kleine sich beruhigt und als ich später wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, sass er sogar ganz entspannt auf einer der Rinden und nicht mehr verschreckt hinter das Abhängtuch geduckt.

Nachdem er zwei sich noch bewegende __ Fliegen nach viel geduldigem Abwarten von der Pinzette geschnappt hatte, habe ich ihm ein paar halb tote, also sich noch leicht bewegende Fliegen in die Futterschale gelegt.
Da ist er bei gewesen, denn es waren mindestens 10 Fliegen weniger, als ich das nächste Mal ins Zimmer kam 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Weg finden, wie ich den Kleber aus den Schwungfedern bekomme, ohne diese zu beschädigen oder den Vogel zu gefährden (Gifte, Alkohol und Co würde er über Haut und Atemwege aufnehmen können.....)

Wenn ich die Schwungfedern wiederherstellen kann, dann dürfte er in einigen Wochen auswilderungsfähig sein, denn die Schwanzfedern werden gleich wieder nachwachsen, da sie komplett ausgerissen sind.

Wenn allerdings die Flügelfedern kaputt sind, wird der Kleine bis zur Mauser bleiben müssen - Überwinterer 

Morgen werde ich ein paar von Winnies Mauserfedern nehmen, sie an einen Fliegenfänger drücken und dann verschiedene Sachen probieren und experimentieren, ob ich etwas finde, womit sich der Mist löst, ohne dass die Feder kaputt geht.

Jetzt hoffe ich erstmal, dass der Kleine bei seinem Kampf an der Klebefolie nichts von dem Kleber über den Schnabel aufgenommen hat und morgen noch lebt.

       

...und dann ist heute Abend (nachdem ich im Vogelzimmer die Fotos gemacht habe) noch ein kleiner Feldsperling eingezogen.
Er stammt aus dem Nistkasten an der Sitzecke.
Gestern Nachmittag sind die Nestlinge von Familie Sperling ausgeflogen.
Alle flogen sofort rüber zum RoundPen - nur dieser Kleine ging zu Boden und es war eindeutig, dass er zwar schon schnell laufen, aber noch kein Stück fliegen kann 
Ich würde sagen, es fehlten ihm noch ein bis zwei Tage.
Er war sichtbar kleiner, als die anderen. Wir haben ihn mit einem Kecher wieder eingefangen und zurück in den Nistkasten gesetzt.
Dann noch eine Weile beobachtet - er machte keinerlei Anstalten, wieder raus zu gehen.
Ich glaube, er war froh, wieder in Sicherheit zu sein 

heute Morgen sah ich einen Elternteil füttern und war schon ganz glücklich, dass der Kleine weiter versorgt wird. Zu früh gefreut.
Ab spätem Vormittag liess sich von der Familie keiner mehr sehen.
Der Kleine bettelte in seinem Kasten lautstark und ununterbrochen.
Im Laufe des Tages wurde seine Stimme zunehmend etwas leiser. Gegen Abend klang da irgendwie eine leichte Hoffnungslosigkeit mit 
Da ich Angst hatte, dass er irgendwann, wenn der Hunger zu gross wird, aus dem Nest hüpft und weil ich denke, dass er bei sehr guter Ernährung morgen, spätestens übermorgen richtig fliegen wird, habe ich ihn aus dem Kasten geholt und ins Vogelzimmer gebracht.
Da habe ich ihn richtig satt abgefüttert und dann in den kleinen Karton gesetzt, in dem Herzi die erste Zeit war.
Den Karton habe ich mit einem Tuch leicht abgedeckt.
Sowie der Kleine hoch genug fliegen kann, um durch die Ausflugklappe in die Voliere zu gelangen (ich vermute fast, dass das morgen schon der Fall sein kann) hoffe ich, dass er in der Voliere lautstark nach seinen Eltern ruft.
Sollten sie dann auftauchen, kann ich den Kleinen dort wieder raus lassen und er kann mit seiner Familie mitziehen.
Drückt mal die Daumen, dass das klappt


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Juni 2017)

*Daumendrück*


----------



## troll20 (4. Juni 2017)

Kann man nicht wie bei vielen anderen Vögeln, die Mauser künstlich anregen?
Z.B. durch Licht und Temperatur Verkürzung????
Armes kleines


----------



## Tanny (4. Juni 2017)

@troll ich glaube eher nicht. 
Schwalben mausern in Afrika - da müsste ich Licht und Temperatur erhöhen???
Aber wie auch immer - bei WInni und Willi hat es ja auch nichts beschleunigt - dabei hatte ich perfekte afrikanische Verhältnisse.


----------



## Kolja (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kirstin,

vielleicht löst sich der Kleber mit Ballistol.
Ist ja für fast alles gut und verträglich.

Viel Glück


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2017)

@Kolja  danke für den Tip. 
Ich habe heute Kontakt zu einer Frau bekommen, die wohl sehr viel Erfahrung mit Gefiederreinigung bei Wildvögeln wegen Verunreinigungen aller Art hat. 
Sie ist nur über Pfingsten unterwegs und meldet sich bei mir, sowie sie zurück ist. 
Dieses Gespräch werde ich erstmal abwarten, bevor ich irgendwelche Experimente mache. 


Heute war der Tag zweigeteilt: Vormittags Regen, Wind, ungemütlich - Nachmittags strahlender Sonnenschein, windstill, warm. 

Herzi ist immer noch da
In die Voliere raus zog es sie so überhaupt nicht. 
Das hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, dass sie drinnen nichts verpassen will - bei soviel "Konkurrenz" 

Da Herzi absolut alles kann, was sie zum Überleben braucht, habe ich die Tür zum Vorzimmer und von dort nach draussen aufgelassen, wenn ich dort ein und ausging. 
Aber außer, dass Herzi das Vorzimmer absolut spannend fand und einfach alles in den Regalen untersuchen musste, hatte sie wenig Interesse daran, nach draussen zu kommen. 
Ich schätze, sie hat die Wettervorhersage der nächsten 3 Tage gehört und sich gesagt, dass sie da lieber noch wartet mit der grossen Freiheit 
Dafür hat sie heute viel dummes Zeug gemacht: 
Immer, wenn ich einen der anderen Vögel füttern wollte, landete sie auf meiner Schulter und von dort direkt neben dem Zögling und sperrte den Schnabel auf: DER Haps ist für mich!!!
Dann untersuchte sie die Kieselgurflasche und als ich im Flexarium die Schwalbe fütterte, flog sie gleich mal rein und setzte sich daben, nachdem sie die Badewanne im Flexarium getestet hat. . 
Die Kleine ist wirklich wendig - und rotzfrech 
Sie erinnert mich sehr an Tyri: solange sie klein war, hat sie eher etwas gefremdelt und kaum waren die Türen auf, wurde sie anhänglich 

                     

Die kleine Schwalbe hat die Nacht überlebt. 
"Ayko" - so heisst sie jetzt - war Morgens noch ziemlich verschreckt und hielt sich meist in den dunkelsten Ecken des Flexariums auf. 
Ich habe dann dort noch einen Sitzzweig eingebaut, wo sie etwas hoch klettern kann - und die Tageslichtlampe aus Winnies Winterquartier auf das Flexarium gelegt. 
Die rechte Seite des Flexariums ist weiterhin abgehängt, so dass Ayko wählen kann, wo er sich aufhalten will. 
Damit sein Gefieder nicht durch Putzversuche doch noch zur Gefahr für ihn wird, habe ich die klebrigen Stellen mit Kieselgur eingepudert. 
Da klebt jetzt nichts mehr 
Ab spätem Vormittag taute Ayko auf. Er war zwischenzeitlich auf den Zweig geklettert und fühlte sich augenscheinlich dort deutlich wohler, als auf den Bodenästen. 
Mittags hatte ich so viel Vertrauen gewonnen, dass er sich eigenständig __ Fliegen, heimchen und __ Pinkies von der Pinzette schnappt und nicht mehr in Panik wegstürzt, wenn meine Hand in das Flexarium kommt. 
Nachmittags wartete er schon immer richtig auf s Futter. 
Als ich am späten Nachmittag fütterte, flog Herzi auch gleich mal ins Flexarium und hockte sich neben Ayko - sie ignorierten einander......
Der eine Flügel von Ayko hängt etwas. 
Ein bruch liegt aber m.E: nicht vor - dafür kann er die Flügel zu gut einsetzen. 
Ich vermute, dass er sich den Flügel bei seinem Kampf gegen den Kleber "verrenkt" oder überdehnt hat. 
Sollte sich das die nächsten tage nicht von selbst bessern, werde ich da meine Ostheopatin hinzuziehen, nachdem die Federn gereinigt sind. 

        

Bei dem kleinen Feldsperling von gestern Abend kam alles so, wie ich es erhofft hatte: als er heute Morgen in die Voliere rausflog (das klappte heute perfekt) und nach seinen Eltern rief, dauerte es keine viertel Stunde, da bekam er Antwort und Mama oder Papa sass im Gebüsch am Reitplatz. 
Ich öffnete also die Volierentür und der Kleine flog schnurstracks zu seinem Elternteil. 
Nachdem die zwei sich begrüsst hatten, flogen sie zusammen in den Knick. 

Knapp 3 Stunden später rief Ina mich: sie war auf dem Hof unterwegs und hatte ihre Hündin bei Fuss. 
Plötzlich machte ihre Hündin einen Satz zur Seite und schnappte irgendetwas vom Boden. 
Ina befahl ihr sofort, aus zu lassen und sie spuckte einen unversehrten kleinen Feldsperling aus, der zur Eissäule erstarrt war. 

Es war nicht der Kleine von Morgens - dieser ist noch kleiner und er kann noch gar nicht fliegen - gerade mal hüpfen. 
Heute sind einige Feldsperlingbruten ausgeflogen - auch hier scheint ein Nesthäkchen zu wenig Futter abbekommen zu haben und in der Entwicklung langsamer gewesen zu sein, als die Geschwister. 
Der Kleine (Bruni)  ist extrem schreckhaft. 
Er nahm lange kein Futter freiwillig. Auch jetzt noch sperrt er, wenn ich mit der Pinzette komme nicht den Schnabel auf, sondern verkriecht sich in der letzten Ecke. 
Ich muss ihn jedes Mal zum Füttern in die Hand nehmen. Allerdings versucht er nicht mehr zu flüchten und wenn er in der Hand ist, schnappt er sich das Futter auch selbständig von der Pinzette. 
Dass er das mittlerweile macht, habe ich Herzi zu verdanken. 
Als ich wieder mal versuchte, den Kleinen zu animieren, das Futter selbst zu schnappen, landete Herzi lautstark bettelnd auf meiner Hand (der, mit der ich den kleinen hielt ) und fixierte das Futtertier. 
Als Bruni nicht zuschnappte, bekam herzi das Futtertier. Das Spiel wiederholte sich genau 2x. 
Beim 3. Anlauf schnappte der Kleine dann ganz schnell zu, als herzi wieder den Schnabel aufsperrte  ...und das Eis war gebrochen. 
Von da ab schnappte er sich jeden Happen, den ich hinhielt sofort. 
Als Unterbringung hatte ich Herzis alten Karton gekippt neben Eihwi s Nest/Wärmeplatte befördert. 
Bruni kuschelte sich da tief ins Heu und war fast nicht zu sehen. 
Als ich am späten Nachmittag wieder mal zum Füttern kam, war Bruni weg 
Dann fiel mein Blick auf Eihwi s Nest und ich traute meinen Augen nicht: Bruni lag dort an Eihwi gekuschelt tief ins Nest geduckt.
Erst, als Eihwi anfing, lautstark zu betteln, flüchtete Bruni sich aus dem Nest nach hinten und kuschelte sich in das Handtuch, welches die Wärmeplatte nach hinten abdeckt. 

Als ich allerdings heute Abend gegen 21.30 Uhr noch mal nach der bande schaute, war Bruni wieder bei Eihwi im Nest. 

          

Eihwi hat wieder wie jeden Tag einen gigantischen Entwicklungsschub gemacht und er futtert mittlerweile mindestens doppelt so viel, wie am Anfang. 
Ansonsten gibt es bei Eihwi keine Neuigkeiten: er frisst, kackt, schläft und wächst - also alles, wie es sein soll


----------



## jolantha (5. Juni 2017)

Kirsten,
Deine Familie vergrößert sich anscheinend langsam aber stetig. 
Bin gespannt, wer noch dazu kommt


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2017)

Da muss ich mir ja langsam ein Namensbuch anlegen damit ich immer weiß wer jetzt wer bzw was ist


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Juni 2017)

Lustig, das habe ich auch gerade gedacht! *nick*


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2017)

aber man kann auch hier immer nachschlagen


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2017)

Aufrufe heute: 262
Besucher heute: 70
Aufrufe gesamt: 85.560
Besucher gesamt: 30.562


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2017)

Heute war Herzi draußen!!!
Wider Erwarten hatten wir einen traumhaften Tag: Sonne, wolkenloser Himmel, kaum Wind.
Herzi machte trotzdem keine Anstalten, in die Voliere raus zu kommen - drinnen war es ja viel spannender 
Da Herzi im Prinzip alles kann, was sie für s Überleben braucht, bin ich also kurzerhand mit ihr irgendwo auf meinem Rücken an den Pullover gekrallt zur Tür raus und zur Volierentür wieder rein 
Herzi schien ganz überrascht zu sein, dass die Sonne scheint  und setzte sich gleich mal mit breit gefächerten Flügeln und schräg gelegtem Köpfchen für ein Sonnenbad auf den Weidenzweig.

Nachdem sie ihr "Bad" beendet hatte, haben wir den AUsgang geübt.

In der Voliere hatte ich die Dachluke auf. Ich liess Herzi auf ein Stöckchen hüpfen und beförderte sie hoch zur Luke.
Dort sass sie bestimmt eine halbe Stunde in der Sonne und schaute sich interessiert den Hof ohne Gitter an.

Dann flog sie wieder zurück in die Voliere und da ich zwischenzeitlich ins Vogelzimmer gegangen war, um die anderen zu füttern, kam sie ebenfalls angesegelt, um nichts zu verpassen.

Anschließend habe ich im Vogelzimmer für Ayko auf der Beute gebastelt - dazu später mehr.
Herzi hat indes ein Nickerchen gemacht. Als ich fertig war, habe ich nochmal alle gefüttert - und Herzi sass natürlich wieder in meinem Pullover.
Nach dem Füttern habe ich sie dan einfach über das Vorzimmer mit zur Tür raus genommen.
Ich bin immer ein paar Schritte weiter gegangen, habe mir einen Stuhl hingestellt und mich einfach gesetzt.
Irgendwann ist sie dann zielstrebig wieder zur Vorzimmertür geflogen und hat sich in den Eingang gesetzt 
Als ich sicher war, dass sie den Weg kennt, bin ich auch mal weiter gegangen. Plötzlich ist Herzi losgeflogen und in der Rose gelandet.
Dann ging es weiter in den Apfelbaum und dann wieder auf meine Schulter.
Am Weidenbusch am Reitplatz landete sie auf einem unteren Zweig und verschwand dann unter den Brennesseln.

Dummerweise hat sie nicht denselben Weg wieder zurück genommen, sondern hat sich durch die Brennessel hochgekämpft und landete entsetzt auf meiner Shulter, wo sie sich intensiv kratzte und ein Auge zukniff 
Ich würde sagen: sie hat gerade gelernt, dass Brennessel mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind 
Erstmal habe ich sie dann zurück ins Vogelzimmer gebracht, wo  sie sich bestimmt noch eine viertel Stunde intensiv am ganzen Körper kratzte, bevor sie den Kopf unter den Flügel steckte und schlief.

Als ich später wieder kam, war sie wieder topfit 
Ich bin dann wieder raus gegangen und habe die Türen offengelassen - Herzi kam sofort hinterher und erkundete dann intensiv den Hof.
Blöd nur: sie mag auf nichts mehr landen, was grün ist 
Insofern sass sie überall, wo sie so richtig schön frei ist: Round Pen Zaun, Gartenbank, Trailgalgen etc.
Keine gute Idee für eine Blaumeise ...den Sperber würde es freuen!
Aber ich denke, die nächsten Tage wird sich das auch wieder ändern.
Gegen 19 Uhr habe ich sie dann wieder rein gebracht, alle Türen und Klappen zu - Feierabend 

Der erste grosse Schritt ist getan - ich denke, jetzt wird sie jeden Tag ein wenig grössere Kreise ziehen und immer etwas länger wegbleiben

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Tag - hatte leider meistens die Kamera nicht dabei und konnte sie, wenn Herzi draussen war auch nicht holen, da ich sie nicht allein lassen wollte:
               

Ayko geht es gut. Er geht mittlerweile baden und er holt sich sein Futter aus der Schüssel.
Die Wärmeplatte braucht er nicht mehr - ich habe sie gegen einen Tisch ausgetauscht.
Wenn ich mit der Pinzette ins Gehege gehe, bleibt er sitzen und holt sich das Futter da auch runter.
Wenn ich aber so mit der Hand rein gehe, bekommt er Panik - eigentlich genau so, wie bei Willi im Winter.
Da ich nicht will, dass Ayko sich täglich stresst und ich da ja nun mal sauber machen, Wasser wechseln und alte Futtertiere einsammeln muss, muss Ayko lernen, dass er auf einen Zweig hüpft und ich ihn damit auf die Beute transportiere.
Damit er da nirgends runter fällt, habe ich ihm mit Hilfe eines Fliegengitternetzes eine Kleinvoliere gebaut.
Das klappt ganz gut und ich kann ganz in Ruhe das Felxarium reinigen 
Was mich wirklich erstaunt: Ayko kann mit den schlimmen Flügelfedern tatsächlich durch das komplette Flexarium __ fliegen 
Allerdings hapert es mit der Steuerung und der Höhenkontrolle mangels Schwanzfedern.

Auf jeden Fall steigert das seine Überlebenschancen, falls er den Winter hier verbringen muss.
Wenn er wenigstens etwas zielgerichtet fliegen kann, wenn die Schwanzfedern nachgewachsen sind, werden siene Füsse nicht so heftig überbeansprucht, wie es bei Willi der Fall war.

Hier ein paar Fotos - auch Nahaufnahmen vom Gefieder:

                   

Bruni habe ich für tagsüber ein Gehege in der Dusche angelegt, weil er - allerdings immer noch zu Fuss - mittlerweile recht mobil ist  und immer noch extrem scheu.
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, er ist insgesamt etwas schief - Verrenkung im Rücken? - dann wieder läuft er scheinbar gerade.
Einige Flugversuche so ca 15 cm über dem Boden hat er heute unternommen. Zum Füttern muss ich ihn nach wie vor in die Hand nehmen.
Wenn ich ihm so etwas anbiete, läuft er in Panik davon.
Wenn er erstmal in der Hand ist, frisst er brav und eigenständig von der Pinzette.
Für die Nacht habe ich ihn wieder unter die Wärmeplatte hinter Eihwi s Nest gesetzt, wo er sich gleich ins Handtuch gekuschelt hat.
Foto nur von seinem Tagesgehege - keine Nahaufnahme, weil ich ihn nur für ein Foto nicht unter seinem Grasbüschel aufschrecken wollte
   

Eihwi hat unheimlich viele Federn fast vollständig "geöffnet" und wirkt dadurch noch ein wenig "erwachsener".
Zwei Mal ist er heute aus dem Nest geklettert und mir entgegen "gegangen", weil ihm das Futter nicht schnell genug kam 
Sein Appetit ist bodenlos.
Tagsüber sitzt er jetzt mit abgestellter Wärmeplatte - also die Platte ist nur noch als Dach über dem Nest.
Nachts steht die Platte auf höchster Einstellung - also recht weit über dem Nest und ist wieder an.
Direkte Wärme kommt bei dem ABstand nicht mehr an - aber dadurch, dass das Handtuch darüber liegt und nur nach vorne offen ist, ist der "Raum" unter der Platte insgesamt etwas wärmer, als die Nachtluft im Vogelzimmer.
Von Eihwi heute auch nur "Verdauungsschlaffotos" weil mir erst nach der Fütterung einfiel, dass ich von ihm noch Fotos brauche:


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Tanny
Hast du die Federn von Ayko gereinigt?
Ich reinige meine Harzfinger (oder auch Harz aus meinen Haaren ) immer mit Butter. 
Das geht vielleicht auch mit den Flügel.
Zumindest wird hier auch Öl empfohlen:
https://www.frag-mutti.de/kleber-von-fliegenfalle-entfernen-a41395/

Liebe Grüße,
Knut


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

Hilfe...bei dir ist ja was los Ich komme jetzt schon mit den Namen durcheinander  Respekt für das, was du da gerade wieder leistest!  
Ich musste unserem Katzentier letztens auch wieder einen Ästling abjagen, der Kleine verkroch sich dann unter einer Hecke und Luna wurde eingesperrt. Da die Eltern schon rufend und zeternd über uns im Baum saßen, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie weiter gefüttert haben. Wir haben uns dann verkrümelt, damit sie sich runtertrauen...


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2017)

Knut, an Butter habe ich auch schon gedacht. 
Nein, bisher noch nicht. Ich werde morgen früh mit der Frau telefonieren, die sich wohl mit der Entfernung von Gefiederverunreinigungen bei Wildvögeln auskennt. 
Sie war ja über Pfingsten weg und hat sich heute gegen Abend gemeldet. Leider war es schon zu spät, um noch anzurufen, als ich von der letzten Fütterung rein kam. 
Wichtig ist für mich ja auch zu wissen, wie ich die Reinigung am streßärmsten und am schonensten für die einzelnen Federn vornehme. 
Da die Zeit nicht wirklich drängt, da wir ohnehin auf die Schwanzfedern warten müssen und durch das Kieselgur ein weiteres Verkleben verhindert wurde, warte ich das Gespräch lieber ab, bevor ich da etwas verbretzel.....

Heute Vormittag hatten wir noch tolles Wetter - aber für Mittags war Sturm, Starkregen, Gewitter angesagt. 
Ich wollte Herzi Morgens noch etwas mit raus nehmen, damit sie das Wetter nutzt - aber keine Chance. 
Jedes Mal, wenn sie auf meiner Schulter saß und ich raus ging, war ich keine 5 Schritte auf den Hof hinaus gegangen, da schoß sie zurück ins Vorzimmer. 
Ich erinnerte mich daran, dass ich das bei sehr vielen Zöglingen in den letzten Jahren hatte, dass sie, wenn sie den ersten Tag draussen waren, den zweiten Tag oft gar nicht vor die Tür "gingen" - als ob sie erstmal einen Tag "Verarbeitungspause" brauchen. 
Also heute nicht raus. 
Dafür musste ich dringend im Vogelzimmer noch das Fenster wieder einsetzen, bevor der Sturm losbricht. 
Beim letzten Regen hatte ich festgestellt, wenn der Wind auf das "Fenster" steht, drückt der Regen durch und läuft die Wand runter 
Hätte ich ja auch dran denken können bei der Planung. 
Jetzt fahre ich morgen erstmal in den Baumarkt und kaufe ein wenig "Bastelkram" um eine Art klappbare Überdachung vor das Vogel"fenster" zu bauen. 
Habe mir gedacht: Plexi"scheibe" etwas grösser als das Fenster mit einem Dachlattenrahmen versehen, mit Scharnieren über dem Fenster anbringen und seitlich Haken. 
dann kann ich es normal wie ein Dach aufgeklappt über dem EInflugloch stehen lassen oder, wenn Sturm angesagt ist, runterklappen und damit quasi das Vogelzimmerfenster wetterfest "verschließen". 
Für heute musste aber erstmal wieder das echte Fenster rein - war auch gut so - Nachmittags brach kurz aber heftig das Unwetter über uns herein. 
Die Vögel hat es nicht gestört - die waren vermutlich froh, drinnen zu sein. 

Herzi hat den ganzen Tag alles im Vogelzimmer und im Vorzimmer untersucht. Außerdem hat sie festgestellt, dass sie Waldbeeren mag und sie knabbert an allen möglichen Bestandteilen der frischen Gräser- und Kräutersträusse rum. 

Herzi: 
                

Eihwi fängt an, "spazieren" zu gehen  immer wieder klettert er aus dem Nest, wieder ins Nest usw. Außerdem flattert er neuerdings immer mehr mit den Flügeln und putzt sich intensiv die letzten Hülsen aus dem Gefieder. Ich schätze, morgen oder übermorgen sind die letzten Hülsen runter. 
Außerdem wir Eihwi "wählerisch" - er schaut sich an, was die Pinzette so liefert und wenn es nicht seinem Geschmack entspricht, klappt er den Schnabel einfach wieder zu oder spuckt mir das Futtertier wieder aus 
Priorität haben Seidenraupen, entdarmte Engerlinge und Drohnenmaden (von denen es aber nur eine täglich gibt, weil sie zu fett sind). 
Heimchen nur noch ohne Kopf (egal, welche Größe). __ Fliegen sind okay, aber nicht der grosse Hit. 
__ Pinkies und Buffalos werden neuerdings  ebenso wie Wachsmottenlarven komplett verweigert. 
Da Eihwi anfängt, zu selektieren, habe ich heute auch mal Waldfrüchte mit angeboten: Von einer __ Brombeere habe ich ein kleines Stück auf die Pinzette getan und ihm hingehalten. Zunächst nur so, dass er etwas in die Schnabelspitze bekam und probieren konnte. 
Als er den neuen Geschmack im Schnabel hatte, riss er diesen meilenweit auf und machte sich ganz gross, um den Happen zu erreichen - scheint so, als ob er das mochte. 
Vertragen hat er das auch - insofern werde ich ihm jetzt täglich ein wenig Beerenobst mit anbieten. 
Außerdem habe ich ihm an den Nestrand etwas Vogelmiere, Vogelwicke und Hirtentäschel platziert, da ich beobachtet habe, dass der Kleine anfängt, am Nestrand herumzuknabbern. 
Alles in allem geht es Eihwi nach wie vor super und er entwickelt sich so, wie er sollte 

Eihwi:
                

Bruni sass, als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam wieder eng an Eihwi gekuschelt mit im Nest. leider hatte ich die Kamera nicht dabei 
Tagsüber hatte ich Bruni wieder unten. Heute ist er viel im Vogelzimmer unterwegs gewesen und nur zum Essen, Baden und Schlafen in die Dusche gegangen. 
Bis auf die unteren zweige der Sitzäste kann er auch schon fliegen und er beschäftigt sich ausgiebig mit den frischen Gräser- und Wildkräutersträussen - wie damals Claudi. 
Nach wie vor habe ich das Gefühl, dass Bruni eine Blockade hat und irgendwie leicht schief ist - vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum er noch nicht richtig fliegt. 
Allerding bessert es sich auch täglich. 
Nächste Woche ist meine Osteopathin wieder da. Wenn Bruni dann noch Probleme haben sollte, werde ich ihn zusammen mit Ayko vorstellen. 
Foto ging nur in der Hand bei der Fütterung, denn wenn er im Raum unterwegs ist, ist er sehr scheu und versteckt sich sofort, wenn er sich beobachtet fühlt. 
Außerdem habe ich heute Abend noch ein Foto von Eihwi und Bruni unter der Wärmeplatte. 
Bruni sieht man hinter Eihwi s Nest ein kleines Stück vom Köpfchen. 
Ich schätze, als ich den Raum verlassen habe ist er sofort zu Eihwi ins Nest geklettert. 

Bruni:
      

Ayko hat sich glaube ich an einen Tagesrythmus gewöhnt. Er klettert auf seinen Schlafplatz (rechts im Flexarium auf dem Tisch) und "fliegt" runter zum Bad und der Futterschüssel. 
Auf dem Holsstück an der Rückseite oder auf dem Sitzast vorne sitzt er zwischendurch. 
Ansonsten gibts da nicht viel zu sagen - ich beschäftige mich mit Ayko so wenig wie möglich, da es ihm augenscheinlich ähnlich wie bei Willi damals etwas "unheimlich" ist. 
Wenn er merkt, dass ich "nichts von ihm will", ist er völlig entspannt - auch wenn ich genau vor seinem Flexarium sitze, wenn ich die anderen Vögel versorge.


----------



## Tanny (8. Juni 2017)

Heute war ein chaotischer Tag 

Erstmal hatten wir den ganzen Tag stürmisches Wetter mit heftigem Regeneine Böe hat mir eine halbe Weide umgehauen - zum Glück im alten Pflaumengarten, wo sowieso schon lauter umgefallene Bäume liegen 

Als ich heute morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich von Herzi förmlich überfallen - sie landete auf meiner Schulter, "krähte" mir ins Ohr und als nicht sofort ein Futtertier kam, pickte sie gleich mal zu.  "Ohrläppchen lochen"....... 
Ich bin doch keine Erdnuss - das tat ganz schön weh. Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass sie ihre überschüssigen Kräfte draussen los wird. 
Nichts ist mehr vor ihr sicher - sie untersucht wirklich alles....und sie hat entdeckt, dass sie Bruni einschüchtern kann und spielte sich als "Riese" auf, immer wenn Bruni sich irgendwo aus der Deckung begab.
So geht das natürlich gar nicht . 
Also habe ich sie erstmal mitsamt Badewanne, Futterschalen und Gräser/Kräuterstrauß ins Vorzimmer befördert, da ichzunächst schnell in den Baumarkt musste. 
Später, als ich zurück war, habe ich für Bruni das 2. Flexarium eingerichtet, damit ich sie dort vor Herzi in Sicherheit bringen kann. 

Während ich im Vogelzimmer arbeitete, liess ich trotz des stürmischen Wetters die Tür auf, falls Herzi raus wollte. 
Und sie flog raus und verschwand  . 
Als ich fast 2 Stunden später mal wieder durch das Unwetter zum Vogelzimmer ging, um die anderen Racker zu füttern, hörte ich Herzi vom Stalldach rufen. 
Ich ging um die Ecke und da saß sie in die Dachrinne geduckt und traute sich nicht, runter zu __ fliegen, weil immer, wenn sie den Kopf hoch nahm, wurde sie vom Wind fast fortgeweht. 

Ich habe sie also gelockt und irgendwann traute sie sich todesmutig, in die Tiefe "zu springen" - sie landete auf meinem Pullover, wo sie sich festkrallte, als ginge es um ihr Leben 

Als wir wieder drinnen waren, führte sie ihr erster Weg zu ihrem Kräuterstrauß, wo sie heftigs an allen möglichen Blättern rumriss. 
Dann hörte sie Bruni im Flexarium und flog da rauf und fand es völlig daneben, daß da dieses blöde Flexarium den Zugang zu Bruni verhinderte 
Aber Herzi ist ja nicht blöd: sie setzte sich oben auf die Kante und begann.......
.....das Flexarium mit dem Schnabel zu bearbeiten  - das wäre eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie da ein Loch drin hat. 
Also verscheuchte ich sie von da und weil ich Eihwi holte, um zu füttern, war das sowieso spannender - schließlich musste sie aufpassen, daß sie nicht zu kurz kommt. 

Und wenn ich sie ignorierte, bekam ich mal wieder ins Ohrläppchen gepickt, was ich regelmässig mit einem unsanften Schubser quittierte. 
Allein, es beeindruckte Herzi nicht nennenswert 
Wenn ich das Vogelzimmer verließ, musste Herzi wieder ins Vorzimmer - der kleine Teufel ist mir für die anderen zu gefährlich  
Erst heute Abend zum Schlafen durfte sie wieder ins Vogelzimmer. 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das Wetter bald besser wird - es soll ja zum Wochenende wieder gut werden. 
Sowie sich das Unwetter gelegt hat, bleibt die Tür offen - dann wird sie bei ihrem Unternehmungsdrang denke ich schnell den ganzen Tag draussen unterwegs sein und höchstens noch mal einige Nächte zum Schlafen nach Hause kommen. Selbständig ist sie. 
Sie kann lebende Heimchen erjagen (die hüpfen durchs Vogelzimmer), anständig töten und mundgerecht zerlegen, sie weiss, wie sie an welchen Pflanzen essbare Bestandteile findet und sie kann Nüsse zerhacken.......ja, und Futter klauen kann sie auch 

Also Herzi ist absolut fertig für die Freiheit
Fotografieren wird richtig schwer: wann immer sich die Kamera auf Herzi einstellt, kommt sie angeflogen, landet auf der Kamera und versucht von oben vorne ins Objektiv zu picken 

                       
Dieses Foto finde ich besonders witzig: 
  


Eihwi kam mir heute Morgen schon entgegen. Er wird langsam unternehmungslustig!
Die letzten Federhülsen sind jetzt nahezu vollständig weg und Eihwi schlägt zunehmend intensiv mit den Flügeln. 
Außerdem hat er seinen ersten Kletterversuch erfolgreich absolviert: 
Als ich gerade ein neues Futtertier auf die Pinzette beförderte, ging es ihm wohl nicht schnell genug - er kam mir quasi entgegen - und sass dann plötzlich auf der Kante von der Kleintiergehegewanne, in der sein Nest über Nacht stand. 

Nun ist Eihwi endgültig in die Duschwanne umgezogen - und da ist er heute tagsüber auch immer wieder spazieren gegangen 

Futterinsekten findet er zunehmend doofer. Heute durften es nur noch adulte männliche Heimchen ohne Kopf und Verdauungstrakt sein. 
Kleine Heimchen, weibliche Heimchen (die adulten tragen ja schon Eier) und Larven, __ Pinkies und Buffalos waren absolut inakzeptabel und er beförderte sie gekonnt mit der Zunge wieder hoch und schleuderte sie weit weg. 
Die Bienenmade war auch super - aber da gibt es nun mal nur eine pro Tag. 
Dafür wird das Obst immer interessanter. 
Himbeeren sind der absolute Hit. Brombeeren kommen gleich danach, Erdbeere ist noch okay, Johannisbeeren werden ausgespuckt. 
Ja, ja - der Kleine weiss schon ganz genau, was er will. 

 hier lass ich jetzt einfach mal die Fotos sprechen:

                            

Bruni kann jetzt richtig, richtig fliegen  ...und er pickt sich Sämereien, die ich ausgestreut habe vom Boden und sammelt sich was aus den Wildkräutersträussen. 
Wie ich oben schon schrieb, habe ich ihm zum Schutz vor Herzi das Flexarium aufgebaut - auf der Beute mit Blick nach draussen. 
Außerdem habe ich ihm auch ein paar lebende Heimchen ausgesetzt, die er sich erbeutet hat 
Tagsüber waren immer wieder 4 Feldsperlinge (2 Alttiere, 2 Kids)da und Bruni und die vier riefen sich ständig. 
Ich vermute fast, das ist Bruni s Familie. 
Ich war hin und hergerissen. 
Wenn das Wetter nicht so absolut grausam gewesen wäre, hätte ich Bruni heute raus zu "seinen Leuten" gelassen. 
Ich habe aber Bedenken gehabt, dass er bei dem Wetter unter Umständen mit den anderen nicht mithalten kann. 
Letztendlich habe ich mich entschieden, ihn noch eine Nacht drinnen zu behalten. 
Morgen soll sich das Wetter wenigstens etwas beruhigen und wenn seine Familie dann wieder da ist und ruft, werde ich ihn "entlassen" 

      

Ayko hat ebenfalls lebende Heimchen bekommen, da er die Fliegen ja immer nicht erwischt, wenn sie ihm nicht gerade am Schabel vorbei fliegen. 
Von den Heimchen hat er jetzt schon einige erlegt 
Außerdem habe ich heute erstmal als "Trockenübung" mit Mauserfedern von Winnie Versuche der Kleberentfernung unternommen. 
Dafür habe ich mir extra so eine Klebefalle im Supermarkt gekauft - da steht tatsächlich nur als Warnhinweis:
"nicht in Kontakt mit Kindern und Haustieren kommen lassen" drauf. 
Die Wildtiere spielen da überhaupt keine Rolle 

Nach den diversen Versuchen und dem sehr netten und informativen Gespräch mit der Frau, 
die wohl "Profi" im Reinigen von Gefiederverseuchungen aller Art ist, tendiere ich zu der hier ja auch empfohlenen Butter. 
Jetzt warte ich noch auf Antwort, ob es irgendwelche Bedenken gegen Butter gibt - keine Ahnung, 
ob Schwalben Butter ab können oder ob Butter irgend etwas am Gefieder anrichten kann. 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute gelernt, dass es wirklich eine Gratwanderung ist, solche Dinge oder Öl oder so aus Wildvogelgefieder zu entfernen. 
Unglaublich viele Inhaltsstoffe gängiger Produkte werden von den Vögeln selbst in Spuren nicht vertragen oder zerstören die Federstruktur. 

Abgesehen davon bedeutet die Reinigung für die Vögel gigantisch viel Stress und man muss wohl sehr, sehr genau erkennen, 
wann es für den Kreislauf zu viel wird - sonst verstirbt einem der Vogel bei der Aktion oder direkt danach. 
Ich bin wirklich froh, dass ich bei Ayko erstmal abgewartet und recherchiert habe - viele Dinge wusste ich nicht. 

Ansonsten geht es Ayko weiter gut - er putzt sich, fliegt ein wenig und findet es offensichtlich klasse, dass da jetzt was zum jagen im gehege rumläuft


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2017)

Zwischendurch einmal wieder ein dickes   " *Danke* " von mir zu Dir , daß Du uns so unterhaltsam an Eurem Leben teilhaben läßt.


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2017)

Was für eine Rasselbande - besonders das Herzchen...


----------



## Tanny (9. Juni 2017)

...und wieder ein Tag mit lauter Neuigkeiten 

Zunächst mal Bruni:
als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, flog er in seinem Flexarium an die Wände und wollte dringendst raus.
Er flog sicher und schnell und er bekam ständig Antwort von draußen - seine Familie war schon wieder da 
Da das Wetter wieder besser war - zwar bewölkt, aber überwiegend trocken, windstill und relativ mild, rief ich Ina,
damit sie mir hilft, die Fensterscheibe wieder raus zu nehmen (die ist für allein zu sperrig und schwer).

Anschließend habe ich die Ausflugklappe zur Voliere und dort die Ausflugluke nach draussen geöffnet.
Dann habe ich Bruni das Flexarium auf gemacht:
Es dauerte keine Sekunde, da war er zur AUsflugklappe raus und hing in der Voliere am Gitter - auf der anderen Seite lief die Familie rum.
Bruni war so aufgeregt, dass er gar nicht auf die Idee kam, dass er einen AUsgang suchen muss. 
Da ich nicht dvon ausgehe, dass er nochmal das Bedürfnis haben wird, wieder zu kommen, musste er die AUsflugluke nicht kennenlernen.
Also ging ich raus, öffnete ihm die Volierentür und ging aussen um die Voliere auf die andere Seite, damit er auf die Türseite "flüchtet".
Tat er auch - und landete am Gitter neben der Tür..........
......dann fiel sein Blick auf die offene Ausflugluke und wie von der Tarantel gestochen flog er da raus, rüber in die Büsche, wo er lautstark und vielstimmig begrüsst wurde.
Nach einer Weile grossen "Hallos" hob der ganze Trupp von jetzt 5 Vögeln ab und flog rüber in den Knick, wo sich ihre Stimmen zwischen all den anderen verloren.
Ich würde sagen: Bruni hat es geschafft 
Fotos habe ich von ihm heute keine mehr - ich hatte es zu eilig, mich um das Fenster zu kümmern.....

Herzi ist heute vormittag gleich in die Voliere geflogen und hat sich dort lange aufgehalten (da war Bruni schon weg).
Ich ging dann erst mal in die Sitzecke auf einen  und eine 

Keine 15 Minuten später hörte ich einen vertrauten Ruf und wer landete in der Dachrinne und dann über unseren Köpfen in dem Netz unter dem Carportdach?
Genau: Herzi! Sie hatte das Ausflugloch ganz ohne Hilfe gefunden und genutzt 
Die nächste Stunde verbrachte sie damit, das Carport zu inspizieren, Spinnenweben zu zerreißen, mich zwischendurch anzubetteln.
Aber an der Sitzecke wird sie nichts bekommen. Futter findet sie nur noch in dem Häuschen in der Voliere oder im Vogelzimmer.
Da ich jetzt den Dackelzaun habe, sind die Hunde dort oft ohne Aufsicht.
Ich möchte vermeiden, dass meine Zöglinge dort in Erwartung einer Futterstelle zu unbedarft einfliegen. 
Mit der Voliere haben sie ja jetzt einen sicheren, immer zugänglichen Rückzugsort 
Einmal - es landete ein Feldsperling in der Dachrinne hinter der Sitzecke, stellte sie das Kopfgefieder auf und ging in Angriffsstellung - bevor sie abheben konnte, suchte der Sperling das Weite - die Kleine hat den falschen Namen -  "Teufelchen" würde besser passen 

Nachdem ich erlebe, wie frech Herzi ist, verstehe ich auch, warum an den Knödeln sogar die dreisten Feldsperlinge sofort das Weite suchen, wen Blaumeises auftauchen - die kleinen Wichte halten sich für riesig - irgendwie erinnert mich das an meinen Dackel 

Irgendwann flog Herzi auch zur Dielentür rein und inspizierte dort alles.
Allerdings fand sie wie viele Singvögel vor ihr den Ausgang nicht gleich wieder und fing an, zu rufen.
Ich bin also rein und habe sie wieder raus gelotst 

Da ich wieder ins Vogelzimmer zum Füttern musste, überliess ich Herzi ihrem Schicksal und ging rüber.
Kurz vor der Tür hörte ich ihren empörten Ruf und sie landete auf meiner Schulter, wo sie sich wieder mit ins Vogelzimmer tragen ließ.

Den Rest des Tages verbrachte sie im Vogelzimmer und in der Voliere. Rausgekommen ist sie heute nicht noch mal.
...und hier die Fotos:

                     

Eihwi kam mir heute morgen im Vogelzimmer fröhlich hüpfend und erstaunlich schnell entgegen  und bettelte was das Zeug hält.
Ich sammelte sie erstmal ein, setzte sie zurück in die Duschwanne, wandte mich wieder dem Futtertisch zu und....
....die Kleine hockte schon wieder zu meinen Füssen! Also bekam sie an Ort und Stelle ihr Frühstück.
Was mir auffiel: sie hatte Schnupfen 
Jedes Mal, wenn sie einen Bettellaut von sich gab, kam eine Art Nieser hinterher.
Mein erster Gedanke war: Engystol
Mein zweiter Gedanke war: Fritzie (eine Amsel) hatte das damals auch in der Phase.
Das war, bevor ich hier im Forum die Tagebücher anfing. Damals habe ich von besonderen Fällen immer eine Art Bericht am ENde geschrieben - ich werde die Dokumente von Fritzie und Pummelchen noch mal auf die Wildvogelseiten zu den Zöglingstagebüchern dazu setzen und Euch dann hier verlinken).

Jedenfalls habe ich dann nachgeschaut, wie das damals bei Fritzie war. Und sie ist damals u.a. zielstrebig immer an den Wurzelstock des Maggiekrauts gegangen und hat sich dort Würmchen gesammelt und Erde gefuttert.
Das war absolut auffällig und wiederholte sich einige Tage.
Also habe ich für Eihwi erstmal ein Heimchen mit ENgystol gefüllt und verfüttert und dann habe ich ihr ein paar kleine __ Würmer am Wurzelstock vom Maggiekraut ausgegraben.
Die Hühner konnten nicht mehr vorselektieren, da die Glucke nicht mehr führt.
Aber da Eihwi ja schon seit zwei Tagen gezielt das Futter aussucht, was sie nehmen will, habe ich ihr die Würmer so hingehalten, dass sie sie nur an der Schnabelspitze hatte. Sie hat sie dann selbst aktiv gefuttert - also ich habe sie ihr nicht in den Schnabel gesteckt.
Parallel habe ich ihr Erde vom Wurzelstock, etwas Liebstöckel und diverse andere Kräuter (Thymian, Spitzwegerich, Scharfgabe, __ Oregano, Beifuß, Wermut etc. mitgebracht.

Dann habe ich, da Bruni ja ausgezogen war, für Eihwi das Flexarium eingerichtet, damit sie nicht ständig nur auf dem kalten, kahlen Fußboden rumturnt:
Sitzast, Weiden- und Birkenzweig, Badewanne, Erdschale, Futterschälchen mit Insekten, frischem Obst und Sämereien.
Außerdem habe ich die Wärmeplatte mit etwas heuhäcksel und __ Moos darunter mit reingestellt.

Dort ist Eihwi dann reingewandert. Sofort begab sie sich in dem Flexarium auf Erkundungsgang und tapste automatisch auch in die Badewanne, wo sie nach kurzem Erstaunen dann ausgiebig plantschte und das halbe Vogelzimmer unter Wasser setzte.
Dann hüpfte sie mal eben quer durch das Flexarium mit einem Satz auf den Sitzast und schaute interessiert aus dem Fenster.
Später schaffte sie es mit einem Satz unter zu Hilfenahme ihrer Flügel, vom Sitzast auf der einen Seite auf das Dach der Wärmeplatte auf der anderen Seite zu gelangen.

Ab der Fütterung gegen 14 Uhr habe ich keinen einzigen Nieser mehr gehört
Nachmitags habe ich sie eine halbe Stunde mit in den garten genommen und unter den Liebstöckel gesetzt.
Da lief und hüpfte sie sofort fröhlich rum und begann dann, im Boden rumzustochern und auch irgendetwas - ich glaube, es war die Erde mit irgendwelchen Wurzelfasern drin - aufzufuttern.
Sie wirkte rundum zufrieden 
Wenn ich hustete oder wenn eine Taube über uns hinweg flog, schoss sie sofort zurück in den Liebstöckel und rührte sich nicht, bis die Gefahr vorbei war

Dann ging es zurück ins Flexarium. Am späten Nachmittag fing sie bei der Fütterung an, zu mäkeln.
Sie bettelte nicht so nachdrücklich wie sonst und sie nahm dan ein oder zwei Futtertiere und wollte partout nicht mehr 
Mein erster Gedanke war: die ist krank!
Dann fiel mein Blick auf die Futterschalen mit dem Obst und den Insekten und mir kam es so vor, als ob es viel weniger war, als ich hingelegt hatte.
Außerdem war eine Seidenraupe nur halb vorhanden und ich weiss genau, dass ich ihr keine halben Futtertiere hingelegt habe!

Also habe ich die Schüsseln neu bestückt und mir genau gemerkt, wovon ich wieviel hingelegt habe.
Als ich eine Stunde später wieder kam, fehlten zwei grosse Heimchen, eine Wachsmottenlarve, alle (3) Heidelbeeren und ein Stück aus der __ Brombeere.
DESWEGEN also die "Appetitlosigkeit"  ich war erleichtert!
Unglaublich, wie gewaltig der ENtwicklungsschub von gestern auf heute war!
Wenn das Wetter morgen einigermassen ist (und das soll es) werde ich Eihwi tagsüber in die Voliere raus setzen.
Da hat sie viel mehr Möglichkeiten, zu klettern und alles Mögliche am Boden zu erkunden 

                                 

Bei Ayko war heute morgen alles wie immer.
Vormittags hatte Tanni Regmann, die Frau, die sich mit der Gefiederreinigung bei WIldvögeln auskennt, zu meiner Frage mit der Butter geäußert.
Butter geht nicht - sie reinigt zwar im oberflächlich sichtbaren Bereich, schädigt aber das Gefieder - genau wie Öle - massiv.
Sie hat mir Bilder geschickt, die die Struktur unterschiedlich behandelter Federn unter dem Mikroskop im Vergleich zu einer normalen Feder zeigt.
Die Bilder haben mich sofort überzeugt. Ich hätte mit Butter wohl einen gigantischen Schaden angerichtet!
Heute abend fiel in der Küche mein Blick noch auf Winnies Testfedern von gestern:
Die Feder, die ich mit Butter gereinigt hatte und die gestern so schön aussah, war an den Spitzen total gewellt 

Dass die Entfernung solcher Klebstoffe oder von Öl aus dem gefieder von Vögeln streßreich für den Vogel ist, habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Dass es aber so viel Streß für den Vogel bedeutet - auch wenn es mit keinerlei Schmerzen verbunden ist - hätte ich mir in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht vorgestellt.

Tanni gibt normalerweise keinerlei Ratschläge und EMpfehlungen zum "selber machen" raus, weil es selbst in erfahrenen Händen ein hohes Risiko gibt, dass der Vogel an dem Streß verstirbt.
Außerdem muss jede Reinigung ganz genau auf die jeweilige Verunreinigung hinsichtlich der verwendete Mittel abgestimmt sein - verträglich für Feder und Vogel - und dass das selbst bei simpler Butter daneben geht, habe ich ja eindrucksvoll an der Testfeder gesehen.

Tanni hat mir, bevor sie mir erklärte, was ich tun muss, das Versprechen abgenommen, dass ich das nicht weiter gebe.
Nachdem ich Ayko´s Gefieder gereinigt habe, kann ich verstehen, warum Tanni da so vorsichtig ist und denke, dass das auch richtig ist.

Während der Reinigung wirkte Ayko völlig undramatisch - lediglich an seinem Herzschlag konnte ich seine Todesangst fühlen.
Aber hinterher hatte er eine extrem heftige Atmung.

Er brauchte fast eine Stunde, bis ich mir relativ sicher war, dass er nicht doch noch einen Kreislaufzusammenbruch bekommt und zwei weitere Stunden, bis er wieder "der Alte" war.
Es ist nicht die Reinigung selbst, die das verursacht - es ist denke ich die Sterbensangst des Vogels, die auftritt, wen man am Gefieder handtiert - als Mensch, der sowieso Todesängste bei einem erwachsenen WIldvogel auslöst. 

Ich habe die Erlaubnis, Tannis Namen hier zu nennen und ihr FB-Profil zu verlinken und werde das bis zum WE auch noch auf die Wildvogelseiten setzen. 
Wenn jemals jemand mit gefiederverunreinigten Wildvögeln zu tun bekommt, *bitte kontaktiert sie sofort, bevor ihr irgendetwas auf eigene Faust unternehmt.*
Bei mir wäre das gründlich daneben gegangen, wenn ich es getan hätte.

*Gefiederverunreinigungen bei Wildvögeln:*
Tanni Regmann

Der EInfachheit halber kopiere ich hier noch mal rein, was ich Tanni als Bericht geschrieben habe, damit Ihr wisst, wann welche Fotos entstanden sind.
Direkt nach der Reinigung setzte ich Ayko zurück ins Gehege.
Der Kleine schoss auf den höchsten Platz in der dunkelsten Ecke und hielt die Flügel weit auseinandergebreitet.
Ich ging kurz raus, weil ich gerufen wurde.
Als ich wieder rein kam, saß Ayko auf der anderen, der vorderen, hellen Seite des Flexariums auf dem Badebeckenrand
. Immer noch die Flügel weit abgehalten.
Er atmete schnell und heftig – ich dachte: hoffentlich hyperventiliert er mir nicht….
 Da ich eh nichts hätte machen können, was die Situation für ihn bessert, habe ich den Raum erstmal postwendend verlassen,
da ich denke, er beruhigt sich schneller, wenn kein Mensch anwesend ist.
Als ich eine Stunde später wieder rein kam, um Eihwi zu füttern, saß Ayko wieder  in der dunklen Ecke auf seinem Hochsitz.
Die Flügel hielt er immer noch ab – aber die Atmung hatte sich normalisiert.
Ich fütterte Eihwi zügig ab und ging wieder.
Als ich dann das nächste Mal zum Füttern rein kam, saß Ayko entspannt da und die Flügel waren wieder angelegter.
Als ich Abends gegen 19 Uhr rüber ging zum Füttern, saß Ayko komplett entspannt auf dem Boden in der Mitte des Flexariums neben dem Moosstückchen und ich wagte es, mit der Hand rein zu gehen, um ihm frische Insekten in seine Schale zu tun.
Er hat zwischenzeitlich eine normale Ration gefuttert.
Er blieb sitzen wie immer und zeigte keine Panik.
Als ich ihm dann noch ein paar lebende Heimchen reinsetzte, begann er auch wieder zu jagen.
Da konnte ich dann auch kurz Fotos machen, die nicht so weit weg aufgenommen sind, wie die ersten nach der Aktion.

Das erste Foto ist ein vorher Foto.
Das nächste Foto ist da, wo er auf der Badewanne saß – direkt nach der Reinigung habe ich zugesehen, dass ich raus komme und nicht noch fotografiert.
Dann folgt das Foto von seinem 2. Mal dunkle Ecke und die letzten Fotos sind von heute Abend, wo er wieder entspannt war.
Ich finde, soweit man es jetzt sagen kann (ich wollte nicht näher ran, um genauer zu schauen) sieht es deutlich besser aus.
Ich bin gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn er erst wieder sein Gefieder ordentlich geputzt hat.

Es ist wirklich gigantisch, wie viel Streß das auslöst.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Juni 2017)

Bei aller Strapaze für Euch beide: Wie wunderbar, dass es geklappt hat mit der Reinigung! Jetzt hat der kleine Kerl eine echte Chance auf ein langes Vogelleben mit allem drum und dran, vor allem: __ fliegen!


----------



## Kolja (9. Juni 2017)

Was für eine Aufregung. Ich bin so froh, dass es geklappt hat. 

Der Link führt zur Suchfunktion von Fac-Book und ich kann sie da nicht finden.


----------



## Tanny (9. Juni 2017)

Kolja schrieb:


> Was für eine Aufregung. Ich bin so froh, dass es geklappt hat.
> 
> Der Link führt zur Suchfunktion von Fac-Book und ich kann sie da nicht finden.



Versucht doch dann bitte mal den hier. 
....funktioniert auch nicht  

Also dann den hier  

Ich kenne mich mit FB so gar nicht aus - deswegen weiss ich nicht , wie man das Profil verlinkt. 
Habe jetzt einfach Ihre Wiki Beschreibung verlinkt. 
Wer dringend Kontakt zu ihr braucht wegen Notfall, kann mich anrufen - ich habe die Tel Nr. 

Kann das einer der Mods in meinem beitrag von heute Nacht korrigieren? 
Danke


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Kann das einer der Mods in meinem beitrag von heute Nacht korrigieren?
> Danke


Erledigt.


----------



## Tanny (9. Juni 2017)

@Christine  Danke 

...und den Artikel habe ich noch gefunden.  Geht zwar hier um Öl - also was anderes, als Kleber, aber ist genau so heikel.


----------



## Tanny (10. Juni 2017)

...und noch so ein verrückter Tag - die Tage haben einfach viel zu wenig Stunden!
....und ich stelle fest, ich bin hundemüde und brauche dringend mehr Schlaf - meine Konzentration lässt zu wünschen übrig..... dazu später mehr 

Nun erstmal zu den Vögeln:
heute vormittag war es bedeckt, windstill, relativ warm - am späten Nachmittag zog dann eine gigantische Regenfront auf, es regnete gewaltig, wurde windig und kalt.

Herzi ist heute Morgen relativ zügig durch die Voliere und die Dachluke raus gekommen und tauchte dann irgendwann auch wieder an der Sitzecke auf, wo sie eine Menge Blödsinn machte 
Als ich später wieder zum Vogelzimmer ging, kam sie mit und verbrachte die Zeit bis kurz vor dem gewaltigen Regenschauer abwechselnd in der Voliere (wo sie auch ein ausgiebiges Bad nahm) und im Vogelzimmer, wo sie versuchte, mittels Durchpickens des Netzmaterials in Ayko´s Flexarium einzudringen, um sich die __ Fliegen dort zu schnappen 
Als es mir zu bunt wurde, habe ich sie aus dem Vogelzimmer ausquartiert ins Vorzimmer und dort das Fenster geöffnet.
Dann habe ich ihr gezeigt, wie man da rein und raus kommt.
Mehrmals am Nachmttag ging ich ins Vorzimmer und zurück, weil ich in der Voliere am Basteln war. Herzi machte keinerlei Anstalten, raus zu gehen.
Dann irgendwann fuhr ein Auto auf den Hof: M., die Ziehmutter von Winnie kam mal wieder zu Besuch 
Nachdem ich sie gleich zur Mithilfe bei meinen "herausragenden" handwerklichen Tätigkeiten verdonnert hatte, zog gerade, als ich die letzte Schraube eingedreht hatte, das heftige Unwetter auf: ein Regen mit Tropfen, die sich so hart anfühlten, wie Hagelkörner trommelte runter.
Wir flüchteten uns ins Vogelvorzimmer .....und Herzie begrüsste uns und dann war......Ruhe 
Wir suchten sie - keine Herzi - schliesslich bin ich raus in diesen Vorhang aus Wasser und habe sie gerufen - lange keine ANtwort - dann hörte ich sie aus dem Heulager.

Wir konnten sie rufen hören, aber nirgends entdecken.
Erstmal habe ich den Kater in der Milchkammer eingesperrt, weil ich keine AHnung hatte, wo Herzi steckte.
Da sie sich nicht sehen ließ, wenn ich rief, sondern nur antwortete, bin ich irgendwann erstmal zurück ins Vogelzimmer, um Eihwi zu füttern.
Anschließend nochmal ins Heulager - gleiches Spiel.

Also sind wir erstmal Kaffee trinken gegangen.
Als der Regen sich schließlich etwas legte, bin ich wieder ins Heulager.
Diesmal klang Herzi s Antwort regelrecht begeistert, mich zu hören und sie zeigte sich auch endlich 
Nach einer Weile, wo sie hoch unter der Decke immer wieder hin und her flog, kam sie runter, landete auf meiner Schulter und ließ sich problemlos ins Vogelzimmer tragen, wo sie sofort auf einem Ast verschwand, den Kopf unter den Flügel steckte und schlief 
Ich glaube, sie hatte den Schreck ihres Lebens bekommen, als sie aus dem Vogelzimmer flog und diese unheimlichen, harten Wassertropfen auf sie niederprasselten
Als ich dann mit M. später wieder zum Füttern ging, war Herzi wieder topfit - und hatte NUR dummes Zeug vor! Besonders interessant waren heute die Stromkabel der Wärmeplatten und Flexariumsbeleuchtung sowie die Deckenleuchte des Vogelzimmers 
Da ich echt ANgst um meine Elektrik bekam, habe ich sie kurzerhand ins Vorzimmer befördert, wo keine frei zugänglichen Kabel liegen. Sie würde erst wieder zu den anderen kommen, wenn das Licht ausgeht und "Schlafenszeit" ist - und morgen soll sie gefälligst mal langsam die Welt draussen erkunden, um da ihre Energien loszuwerden 
Fotos von ihr gibt es heute nur wenige, denn sie war so aktiv unterwegs, dass es fast nicht möglich war, mal ein scharfes Bild einzustellen:

     

Ayko hat sich absolut hervorragend erholt und sein Gefieder sieht super aus 
Besonders überraschend war für mich, dass er heute offensichtlich viel weniger Scheu hatte, als vor der Aktion gestern - es war irgendwie, als ob er im Nachhinein verstanden hat, dass das gestern "gut für ihn" war - ich ihm also nichts böses will.
das war schon sehr beeindruckend.

Mir fiel auf, dass Ayko in dem Flexarium ziemlich viel herumflog - deutlich mehr als vor der Aktion - und auch anders - er konnte besser fliegen - es war kein "Hüpfflug" mehr 

Da ich Eihwi morgens in die Voliere gesetzt hatte und sie nur noch über Nacht drin sein wird, entschied ich, die Flexarien der Vögel zu tauschen.
Das Flexarium auf der Beute ist zwar deutlich weniger tief, aber dafür höher und länger. Ayko würde also mehr fliegen können.
Außerdem hoffte ich, dass er so, wie er sich im Moment zeigte, bei der AUssicht nach draussen nicht wieder aufgeregt versucht, raus zu kommen, sondern die AUssicht einfach als Abwechselung annimmt.
Also baute ich die Einrichtung des Flexariums auf der Beute um für Ayko - auch eine grössere Badewanne gab es. .
Dan nahm ich ihn aus dem anderen Flexarium und setzte ihn rüber.
Völlig unaufgeregt ging er von meiner Hand auf das Stück Holz und flog dann ohne Vorwarnung hoch auf den höchsten Sitzast 
Ihm scheint es dort ausgesprochen gut zu gefallen! ich konnte sehen, dass er gebadet hat und ich beobachtete von draussen, dass er im Flexarium anfing zu jagen - und zwar flog er von Wand zu Wand, um Heimchen abzupicken 
Als ich das sah, habe ich ihm eine Kecherladung lebenden Wiesenplanktons und lebender Fliegen besorgt und ausgesetzt.
Ayko hat sie alle mit wahrer Begeisterung gejagt!!!

Ich habe große Hoffnung, dass ich ihm in den nächsten Tagen das Flexarium auch auf machen kann, damit er zumindest das gesamte Vogelzimmer nutzen kann. (Voliere wird nicht gehen - da würde er vermutlich ständig am Gitter hängen und raus wollen, weil er sich da gefangen fühlen würde).
Aber wenn er das Vogelzimmer komplett nutzen kann, wäre das sicher angenehmer für die nächsten Wochen, bis seine Federn nachgewachsen sind.

Nahaufnahmen vom Gefieder konnte ich heute nicht wirklich machen, da er immer ungünstig sass und ich wollte mir das Vertrauen, was er heute gezeigt hat, nicht durch irgendwelche Fotoaktionen verspielen
     

Eihwi habe ich heute Morgen raus in die Voliere gesetzt - und sie hat die gesamte Voliere
 

im Laufe des Tages hoch interessiert erkundet. Immer, wenn ich da auftauchte, rief sie mich laut und deutlich von irgendwo - und jedes Mal habe ich sie lange und oft erfolglos gesucht. Ich hörte deutlich, wo der Ruf herkam, konnte sie aber trotzdem nicht finden. Etwa so:

Suchbild - wo ist der Vogel?
 


....ach DA ist sie:
   

...und so war es ständig! Zwischendurch, wenn ich da war zum AUfpassen, hat sie ihre Deckung auch verlassen und ist sogar Baden gegangen:
         
und irgendwann mit einem einzigen Satz wieder aus dem Wasser gehüpft 

Mit dem Futter wird sie immer wählerischer. Alles, was ihr gerade nicht genehm ist, würgt sie sogar von ganz hinten im Rachen wieder hoch und spuckt mir das vor die Füße  ....und das betrifft im Moment auch Heimchen. Sie will eigentlich nur noch __ Würmer und Obst!

Was erstaunlich ist: ich habe heute ein Huhn beobachtet, welches einen Wurm aus dem Misthaufen zog und wegwarf.
ich dachte mir, ich teste Eihwi mal, holte den Wurm und hielt ihr den hin (bereit, ihn zurück zu ziehen, falls sie ihn essen wollte).
Ich traute meinen AUgen nicht: sie sah den Wurm, schoss einen Schritt zurück und gab eine Art Warnschrei von sich - ähnlich, wie die Glucke, wenn sie den Küken erzählt, dass ein WUrm schlecht ist
Was mich dabei am meisten faszinierte: sie zeigte diese Reaktion ausschließlich aufgrund des ANblicks - sie hat den Wurm nicht ein mal berührt!
Dann hielt ich ihr einen anderen Wurm hin - einen, den ich beim Liebstöckl ausgegraben habe: da schnappte sie wie verrückt völlig gierig zu und verlangte gleich den nächsten.....
Ansonsten erkundete sie die gesamte Voliere und pickte überall etwas aus dem Boden und futterte so vor sich hin.
             

...und am späten Nachmittag, bevor ich in der Voliere anfing zu basteln, brachte ich sie rein in ihre "neue" Behausung - das andere Flexarium:
 

....ach ja, ich glaube,mit meinem ersten Impuls "Amsel" bei der Bestimmung lag ich doch richtig.
Nach __ Star sieht sie für mich absolut nicht mehr aus. ALs sie noch klein und nackt war, fand ich das von der WIldvogelhilfe geschickte Staren-Foto ziemlich übereinstimmend mit Eihwi - aber ich glaube, da haben wir uns gründlich getäuscht  Eihwi ist eine kleine Amsel.


So, und morgen Mittag kommt dann noch eine kleine __ Bachstelze aus Handaufzucht, die bei mir ausgewildert werden soll.
Die Ziehmutter bringt sie aus NRW, weil sie bei sich (Stadtwohnung, keine Bachstelzen in der Umgebung, Katzen in der eigenen Wohnung und in der Nachbarschaft) keine Möglichkeit sieht, der Kleinen adäquat das Jagen beizubringen und sie dann katzensicher draussen an das freie Leben zu gewöhnen.

Jetzt zum Abschluss noch die Geschichte von meinem ganz persönlichen "Berliner Flughafen" ......
Ich war ja Mitte der Woche schon im Baumarkt, um Material zu besorgen für ein klappbares Überdach über dem Fenster zum Vogelzimmer, weil es dort durch das Fliegengitter reinregnete und an der Wand runter lief.
Ich hatte einen absolut perfekten Plan und alles genau durchdacht - eigentlich eifach "genial" 
Die letzten Tage hatte ich den Bau immer geplant, aber nie Zeit gefunden. 
Heute war nun für gegen Abend dieser heftige Regen angesagt - also ging ich Nachmittags auf die Diele und zimmerte eben das Dach zusammen - absolut toll geworden ....blöd nur, dass die Materialien alle zusammegebaut so schwer waren, dass ich das Dach kaum noch heben und tragen konnte ...einzelnd fand ich die Teile alle ziemlich leicht.....

Gerade, als ich es in der Voliere über das Fenster des Vogelzimmers schrauben wollte und überlegte, wie ich es anstelle, es da hoch zu bekommen, oben zu halten und Schrauben in die Scharniere zu drehen (ich hätte vier  weitere Hände benötigt), fuhr M. auf den Hof. Ich sah sie von meiner Leiter aussteigen und Richtung Eingang gehen, wo Ina ihr den mitgebrachten Kuchen abnahm, während ich von der Voliere rief:
Hallo M., klasse das Du da bist - da kannst Du mir gleich helfen........
...und damit war sie dann gleich zur Arbeit eingespannt  gerade, als die letzte Schraube sass brach der Regen los und wir flüchteten ins Vogelzimmer....
...und da das grosse 
Das Wasser lief die Wand runter!!!!
Es kam gar nicht vor der Einflugluke rein, wo das Dach nun schützte - es lief hinter dem Holzrahmen an der Wand runter (außen) und tropfte dann nach innen 
Da muss ein Winkelblech auf die Voliere, was unter das grüne Giebelblech geschoben wird und dann das von da runter laufende Wasser bis vor dem Fenster von der Wand wegleitet. 
Außerdem ließ sich das tolle Klappdach leider nicht aufklappen, weil eine Dachlatte an der Voliere im Weg war 
Also wieder losgeschraubt das Ganze - und M. musste wieder das schwere Ding von unten halten - und etwas tiefer wieder angeschraubt.
Nun ließ es sich klappen - aber leider ging die Einflugluke dann nicht mehr auf, weil der Riegel von dem Klappdach versperrt war 
.....ich würde sagen, meine Planung hatte einige gravierende Lücken - ich sag ja: Schlafmangel - Konzentrationsstörungen!

Morgen schraube ich mein Superklappdach wieder ab und das wird dann über das noch zu bauende EInflugfenster vom Vorzimmer gesetzt.
Für die Voliere bestelle ich ein passendes Winkelblech über die gesamte Breite, so dass ich es einfach oben einschieben und an den Kanten verschrauben kann.
Für das Fenster gibt es dann zwei Haken und eine einfache, wasserdichte Fensterabdeckung, die ich davor hängen kann, wenn Regen mit starkem Wind angesagt ist.
Vom Klappdach bin ich geheilt...........
Das war mal wieder eine handwerliche Höchstleistung von mir ....die Vögel haben vermutlich nur mit den Federn gewackelt vor lauter lachen......

...ach ja, hatte ich erwähnt, dass sich wegen der Anpflanzungen die Leiter in der Voliere nie dahin stellen ließ, wo ich schrauben wollte und ich darum auf der Leiter gefährlich verrenkt und weit übergebeugt zu akrobatischen Höchstleistungen auflief, als ich schräg verkantet versuchte, Schrauben mit dem Akkuschrauber einzudrehen???

Soweit zum heutigen - gar nicht langweiligen - Tag


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kirstin. 

Bei dir ist ja weiterhin jede Menge los!  

Es freut mich so sehr, so viele positive Ereignisse zu lesen!

Was Eihwi betrifft, stimme ich dir, nachdem ich ja nun selbst vor ein paar Wochen zwei Amselästlinge in der Hand halten durfte, zu. Sie sieht genauso aus, wie die beiden, bevor ich sie ihrem Papa erfolgreich übergeben habe. 
Gesehen habe ich "meine" kleinen Amseln nicht mehr, aber die Eltern sammelten fleißig Futter. Das Nest im Stall ist leer und ich überlege, ob ich es weg nehme, damit sie nicht noch mal im Hochsommer dort brüten und die kleinen überhitzen, oder ob ich das Nest dort lasse, damit sie kein neues bauen. 

Weißt du zufällig, ob Amseln lieber für jede Brut neu bauen oder das gleiche Nest lieber  mehrfach nutzen?


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2017)

Anett, ich weiß nicht, ob das für alle Amseln gilt. Meine im Geräteschuppen bauen jedes Jahr ein zweites Nest, 
neben dem Ersten ! 
Sie bleiben dem Schuppen treu, aber benutzen nicht mehr ihr altes Zuhause.


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2017)

Danke Jolantha. 

Dann werde ich das Nest mal lassen, wo es ist und weiter beobachten.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2017)

@Annett keine Ahnung, wie Amseln es primär machen. Aber ich vermute, sie machen es wie die meisten Vögel:
Umzug - Neubau.
Sinn der Sache ist, zu vermeiden, dass die frisch geschlüpften Küken von schon ausgewachsenen Massen an __ Parasiten aufgefressen wird.
Fast immer entwickeln sich parallel mit den Küken auch Parasiten mit im Nest. Die würden einen gewaltigen Entwicklungsvorsprung haben, wenn sie schon so viel älter sind, als die Küken.

Heute war ein warmer, sonniger Tag - wenig Wind - alles super 

Als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich stürmisch und hungrig begrüsst - wie immer 
Da wir ja nach dem Kaffee erstmal meine Bausünde des Vortages vom Fenster entfernen mussten, bevor ich die Ausflugklappe öffnen konnte, habe ich für Herzi die Vorzimmertür auf gelassen und ein Kompostergitter als Hühner- und Katzensperre davor gestellt.

Herzi flog dann auch gleich nach dem Frühstück weg und blieb fast 3 Stunden verschwunden. 
Nachdem wir das Fenster wieder freigelegt und die EInflugklappe sowie die Luke der Voliere geöffnet hatten, habe ich die Vogelzimmertür wieder geschlossen.
Gegen 11 Uhr ging ich wieder rüber zum Füttern und wurde von Herzi aus der Voliere begrüsst.
Fast den gesamten Rest des Tages verbrachte sie in der Voliere - auch, wenn ich sie raus lockte, flog sie postwendend durch die Luke wieder zurück - keine Ahnung, was sie auf ihrem morgenlichen Ausflug erlebt hat, dass es sie so in der Voliere hielt 
Als ich am späten Nachmittag mal wieder Füttern ging, kam Herzi ins Vogelzimmer geflogen, sowie sie mitbekam, dass ich mich an Ayko´s Flexrium zu schaffen machte.
Kaum hatte ich das Flexarium einen Spalt auf, um die Futterschale auszutauschen,  flutschte Herzi schon rein und untersuchte da alles. 
Also schnappte ich sie mir erstmal etwas unsanft und beförderte sie wieder nach draussen - kümmerte sie wenig - hätte ich das Flexarium nur eine Sekunde langsamer verschlossen, wäre sie wieder drin gewesen - die Kleine ist an Penetranz nicht zu überbieten!

Abends habe ich sie jetzt endgültig ins Vorzimmer verbannt - ihr Schlafplatz, wenn sie rein will, ist nun da - nachdem sie einen Angriff auf den völlig verdutzten Ayko geflogen hat. - Dazu mehr bei Ayko.

   

Eihwi habe ich heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück gleich wieder in die Voliere gesetzt.
Sie hat den Tag dort verbracht. Man sieht sie fast nie - selbst, wenn man direkt vor ihr steht - sie ist ein Meister der Tarnung
Und sie gibt normalerweise keinen Ton von sich. Nur, wenn sie mich kommen sieht und ich den Lockruf ausstosse, dann bekomme ich eine relative leise "klack klack" Antwort - das wars.
Sie sagt mir eigentlich nur, wo sie ist und dann wartet sie still ab, bis das Futter kommt . Dann wird der Schnabel weit aufgerissen - aber auch das tonlos oder nur begleitet von einem sehr leisen Betteln.
Eihwi weiß schon sehr genau, dass jeder laute Ton den Feind aufmerksam machen kann!
Ansonsten war mit Eihwi heute nichts Besonderes. Sie hat die Sonne genossen, die Voliere erkundet, gefuttert und weiter daran "gearbeitet" ein grosser Vogel zu werden 
Abends im Flexarium hat sie zur letzten Fütterung mehrfach versucht, an der Flexariumwand hoch zu klettern/flattern, weil es ihr nicht schnell genug ging.
Allerdings war die Schwerkraft doch stärker, als Amsels Kletterkünste 
Fotos von Eihwi habe ich heute leider vergessen, weil immer dann, wenn ich dran dachte, hatte ich die Kamera nicht da 

Ayko hat heute den ganzen Tag fleissig im Flexarium gejagt - __ Fliegen! - und er hat sie sogar im Flug erlegt 
Hier ist ein Foto, wo er an der Flexarienwand hängt - nicht, weil er unbedingt raus wollte, sondern, weil er dagegen geflogen ist, um sich (erfolgreich) eine dort sitzende Fliege zu schnappen. Eine Schwalbe ohne Schwanzgefieder sieht schon ganz schön erbärmlich aus 
 

Hier  Fotos im Flexarium:
   

Als ich das Flexarium am späten Nachmittag öffnete, um Futter auszutauschen, flog mir ja Herzi da rein.
Als ich ca eine halbe Stunde später (Herzi war längst über die Voliere wieder ins Vogelzimmer gekommen) das Flexarium öffnete, um die Badwanne rauszuholen schoss Ayko wie von der Tarantel gestochen durch den Spalt nach draussen und landete auf dem höchsten Zweig über der Dusche 
Meine Überraschung war gigantisch  - nachdem ich eine Sekunde wie "erstarrt" war, liess ich erstmal alles stehen und liegen, rannte über das Vorzimmer raus zur Voliere, kletterte die Leiter hoch, die da zum Glück stand und machte erstmal die Luke zu!
Das wäre ja was gewesen, wenn Ayko mir in die Voliere und von dort über die Ausflugluke entschwunden wäre - das hätte er nicht lange überlebt.
Aber er machte zum Glück gar keine ANstalten, aus dem Zimmer zu kommen.
Er war schon zufrieden, oben unter der Decke frei im Raum sitzen zu können
Ich verschloss noch die Ausflugklappe und ging dann zurück ins Vogelzimmer - gerade rechtzeitig, um zu sehen, wie Herzi in einem "Spurtflug" mit aufgestelltem Kopfgefieder einen Angriff auf Ayko flog, der vor Überraschung und Schreck fast vom Zweig gefallen wäre. 
Jetzt war wirklich Schluss!
Ich schnappte mir meinen kleinen Teufel und verbannte ihn endgültig ins Vorzimmer.
Da Ayko mir ja deutlich gezeigt hat, dass er jetzt nicht mehr im Flexarium sein will und gut genug fliegen kann, um im Zimmer zurecht zu kommen, entschied ich, ihn dort frei zu lassen und das Flexarium abzubauen.
Die Einflugklappe zum Vogelzimmer wird also erstmal bis auf Weiteres zu bleiben. Herzi bekommt morgens das Vorzimmerfenster geöffnet und die Luke an der Voliere.
Auf der Beute steht jetzt Ayko´s Futter und Vogelbad - das Flexarium ist abgebaut.
         

Dann kam heute die angekündigte __ Bachstelze gegen Mittag an: Fridolin 
Er machte einen sehr zutraulichen Eindruck und ist ein ganz süsser kleiner Fratz 
Die Ziehmutter hatte den Kleinen seit 2.6. in Handaufzucht.
Sie fragte bereits einen Tag bevor sie bei mir anrief (unabhängig vom Forum) im Vogelforum um Rat zur Auswilderung oder ob es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, sie für die Auswilderung irgendwo hin zu geben.
Im Verlauf des Schriftwechsels dort stellte sich bereits raus, dass auch diese Finderin mal wieder, wie so oft hinsichtlich der Fütterung völlig falsch beraten wurde 
So hat sie den Kleinen primär mit eingeweichten Trockeninsekten, Kellerasseln  und einem Fertigaufzuchtfutterbrei, den der Zoohandel empfohlen hatte, gepäppelt.

Müssten die Zoogeschäfte für jeden falschen Rat Schmerzensgeld zahlen, gäbe es keinen Zoohandel mehr und die Vogelwelt wäre reich!
Auf den geposteten Fotos und aufgrund der Beschreibung sah es aber so aus, als ob Fridolin nicht allzugrossen Schaden genommen hat und die Finderin hat nach unseren Ratschlägen und Erklärungen im Forum sofort die Fütterung umgestellt.

Am nächsten Tag erhielt ich einen Anruf  - es ging um eine Bachstelze, die einen Auswilderungsplatz sucht. Ich fragte, ob das die aus dem Forum sei und so stellte sich raus, dass wir schon korrespondiert hatten 
Heute nun wurde Fridolin gebracht - gegen Mittag kam er an.

Zunächst haben wir ihn im Vogelzimmer in Eihwi´s Flexarium gesetzt, damit er sich in sicherem, begrenzten Terrain aklimatisieren kann.
Die Wärmeplatte habe ich ihm an gemacht, damit er da unter kann, falls ihm kalt wird, denn Außentemperaturen war er ja als "Wohnungszögling" nicht wirklich gewöhnt.
Abends, wenn sie "angekommen" war, sollte sie umziehen in die Sandlandschaft der Dusche, wo ich ihr dann auch lebende Heimchen mit aussetzen wollte.
Die Ziehmutter fütterte ihn noch mal, während ich Ayko versorgte.

Fridolin machte so einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck - er wirkte etwas zu dünn, was ich auf die Ernährung und das mangelnde Muskeltraining schob (er lebte überwiegend in einem Käfig, da es in der Wohnung Katzen gab) - aber ansonsten habe ich auf den ersten Blick keine Auffälligkeiten gesehen.
In die Hand habe ich ihn noch nicht genommen, da ich wollte, dass er erstmal "ankommt" - es sind ja schon so gigantisch viele neue Eindrücke, die auf den kleinen Kerl einprasseln.
Darum sind wir erstmal  trinken gegangen.

Bevor Fridolins Finderin und ihre Freundin wieder fahren wollten, gingen wir nochmal ins Vogelzimmer zum "Tschüss" sagen.
Diesmal fütterte ich.
ALs ich ihn auf den Finger "klettern" ließ, um ihn aus dem Flexarium zu holen, fliel mir auf, dass er nur einen sehr, sehr schwachen Greifreflex hat und ziemlich wackelig auf dem Finger sass.
Das ist extrem ungewöhnlich für einen Vogel. Der Greifreflex ist mit das erste, und das stärkste, was funktioniert.
Ansonsten war der Kleine aber gut drauf und verhielt sich völlig unauffällig.

Als die Ziehmutter und ihre Freundin weg waren, setzte ich mich bis zur nächsten Fütterung ganz still ins Vogelzimmer, um den Kleinen zu beobachten.
Mir fiel auf, dass er fast nicht rumlief, sondern meist nur an einer Stelle hockte und sich sehr, sehr oft "ablegte" - also nicht nur auf den Krallen sass, sondern auf dem gesamten Uterschenkel - so wie Nestlinge es tun.
Das war schon merkwürdig.
Als ich ihn dann zum Füttern wieder raus holte, schaute ich mir seine Füsse und Beine genau an und leider, leider ist die Fehlernährung doch nicht so glimpflich an ihm vorübergegangen, wie die Finderin und ich gehofft hatten:
Er hat Rachitis.
Das linke Bein ist verbogen und an beiden Füssen sind die Zehen überstreckt  - das sind deutliche Folgen der Mangelernährung.
Als allererstes habe ich ihm angesichts der Schäden ein Nest hergerichtet, welches ich unter der Wärmeplatte platziert habe.
In dem Nest kann er bequemer und gestützter sitzen/liegen, als auf dem Gehegeboden - gleichzeitig bietet das Nest aber auch kleine Zweige, so, dass die Krallen ständig neuen Reizen ausgesetzt sind - auch, wenn die Kleine so "auf dem Bauch liegt".

Den Plan, sie im Vogelzimmer quasi frei zu lassen, also in die Dusche zu befördern, habe ich verworfen.
Stattdessen habe ich das Kleintiergehege eingerichtet, in dem auch Marco und Polo ihre Nestlingszeit verbrachten.
Da Fridolin mit den Füssen weder grossartig jagen, noch klettern wird, habe ich zu seinem Schutz vor anderen Vögeln ( Ich habe keinen speziellen Vogel im Auge......)
erst mal das Gitter aufgesetzt.
Sowie es ihm besser geht, werde ich das Gitter dann wieder abbauen. Dann bekam Fridolin eine Dosis Vit. B Komplex und seine nächste Mahlzeit habe ich mit Korvimin bestäubt (da es in seiner Zusammensetzung höher dosiert ist, als Nekton). Dann habe ich ihm noch zu jeder weiteren Mahlzeit ein Kechermix besorgt.

Der Kleine hat das Nest dankbar angenommen und die meiste Zeit da verbracht. Aber immer, wenn ich in den Raum kam, wurde ich bereits mit lautstarkem Betteln begrüsst.
Sein Appetit ist super gut und die ersten Futtertiere hat er heute Abend sogar selbst von der Schale gepickt 
Ich werde mal schauen, wie sich der Kleine bis Montag entwickelt. GGf werde ich am Montag mit ihm zu meinem Tierarzt fahren, um seine Meinung zu hören.
Auf jeden Fall wird Fridolin sicher ähnlich wie Marco länger brauchen, bis er soweit ist, dass er los zieht.

Es macht mich so wütend, dass immer wieder derartige Ratschläge gegeben werden. Die Finder geben sich solche Mühe und betreiben einen riesen Aufwand, um alles genau so zu machen, wie sie es gesagt bekommen, sie schliessen die kleinen Wesen in ihr Herz und scheuen keinen Weg und keine Mühe, um das Beste für ihren Zögling zu machen - und dann kriegen sie und die Tiere solche "Quittungen".

Was mir auffällt: bei Schwalben habe ich bei Fehlernährung meistens in erster Linie mit Gefiederproblemen zu tun - bei Bachstelzen scheinen die Beine und Füsse hier am Anfälligsten zu sein.
Hier die Fotos von dem kleinen Fridolin 
                     

...und dann bekam ich gegen Abend noch einen Anruf aus einem Ort in der Nähe: in einer Reithalle wurde ein sehr kleiner, noch flugunfähiger Spatz gefunden - im Gebälk dort nisten viele Schwalben und Spatzen - und auch nach längerer Beobachtung tauchten keine Eltern auf - ob sie ihn bringen könnten.
Natürlich....
Eine halbe Stunde später kam Fips (den Namen bekam er auf der Fahrt zu mir ) .
Der Kleine bettelt absolut kräftig, sieht aber gleichzeitig sehr, sehr mager aus. Auch sein Kot macht den Eindruck, als habe er zuletzt überwiegend Sand gefuttert 
Ich habe ihn erstmal langsam wieder angefüttert, da ich nicht weiss, wie lange er ohne anständige Nahrung war.
Auch er bekam Vit B Komplex und seine Futtertiere bestäubte ich mit Nekton. Außerdem gab es auch für ihn zu jeder Mahlzeit etwas Kechermix 

So macht der Kleine einen kräfigen Eindruck - dass er so dünn ist, irritiert mich aber.
Ich hoffe, dass er so stabil ist, wie er wirkt und es ihm morgen früh noch gut geht 

             

...und so sieht es im Moment im Vogelzimmer aus:
 

......und was das Futter anbelangt, gibt es jetzt für jeden Vogel eigene Vorbereitungsschälchen - langsam komme ich sonst durcheinander


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2017)

irgendwie ist der Beitrag doppelt erschienen - kann dies mal bitte jemadn löschen?
Danke - Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> ......und was das Futter anbelangt, gibt es jetzt für jeden Vogel eigene Vorbereitungsschälchen - langsam komme ich sonst durcheinander



Kein Wunder, ich komm ja schon beim Lesen durcheinander, und muß öfter rauf und runterscrollen, 
um zu behalten, wer nun wer ist


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2017)

Heute war traumhaftes Wetter - Sonne, klarer Himmel, windstill, sehr warm.

Ayko scheint die neue Version im Vogelzimmer ohne Flexarium besser zu gefallen 
Er fliegt immer mal zwischen Sitzzweig über der Dusche und dem am Fenster hin und her.
Manchmal dreht er auch ein paar Runden durchs Zimmer.
Den Futtertisch fliegt er auch zuverlässig an 
Aber die meiste Zeit verbringt er mit der Jagd Ich habe im Vogelzimmer eine Kecherladung Wiesenplankton lebend ausgesetzt und außerdem einen ganzen Haufen __ Fliegen aus meiner Zucht.
Die Insekten fliegen nahezu sofort zum Fenster und krabbeln dann am Fliegengitter rum, weil sie raus wollen.
Ayko ist Anfangs immer gegen das Fliegengitter geflogen, hat sich da festgekrallt und versucht die Fliegen da abzupicken.
Das war allerdings nur von mässigem Erfolg gekrönt. Schließlich hat er eine Technik entwickelt, die deutlich mehr Ertrag einbringt 
Er fliegt in einem Bogen ganz nahe am Fliegengitter vorbei oder er landet kurz am Gitter, fliegt aber gleich wieder los.
Das scheucht die Insekten auf und dann fischt er sie im Flug praktisch direkt vorm Gitter ab 
Ich finde, für "ohne Schwanzfedern" sind das schon akrobatische Leistungen!

         

Eihwi war wieder den ganzen Tag in der Voliere.
Sie pickt jetzt auch schon mal selbst Futtertiere auf, wenn ich ihr nicht schnell genug bin.
Außerdem hat sie sich die ersten Regenwürmer selbst aus der Erde gezogen, die ich ihr da hinschütte 
Sie achtet sehr genau auf ihre Umgebung und sowie irgendein Tier draussen Alarm macht oder ein grösserer Vogel am Himmel erscheint, ist sie wie der Blitz verschwunden.
Man sieht und hört sie dann nicht mehr.
Ich bin sehr begeistert, wie sie sich entwickelt 
Das letzte Foto habe ich Abends gemacht, nachdem ich sie für die Nacht in ihr Flexarium gebracht habe.

               

Fips fand sein Schwalbennest nicht mehr prickelnd und versuchte rauszuklettern.
Das war aber auch okay.
Da sich auf dem Küchenpapierpolster bisher keinerlei __ Parasiten gezeigt haben, durfte er jetzt in ein spatzengerechteres Nest umziehen 
Ich habe Herzi s alten Karton genommen und mit Heu und __ Moos ausgepolstert. Dann gab es noch Herzi s Kuschelsocke - und Fips war selig  und verzog sich sofort tief in die Socke.
Sein Kot hat sich mittlerweile normalisiert und futtern tut er auch gut.
Favorit sind Ameiseneier und Wachsmottenlarven. Heimchen könnte ich auch lassen sagt er - aber er bekommt sie zu jeder Mahlzeit trotzdem 
Außerdem Kechermix - wobei es eine echte Kunst ist, das in seinen Schnabel zu befördern.
Anders, als die anderen Vögel sperrt er nicht den Schnabel auf und lässt sich das Futter rein stopfen, er pickt es eher von der Pinzettenspitze und stülpt dabei eigenständig seinen Schnabel über die Pinzette.
Wenn ich da nicht die Pinzette ganz genau an der richtigen Stelle halte, dann landet der ganze mühsam erjagte Kechermix im Nest 
Alles in allem macht Fips auf mich heute bereits einen deutlich besseren Eindruck - und er wirkt nicht mehr ganz so mager 

     

Herzi ist heute Morgen aus dem Vogelzimmer geflogen und praktisch den ganzen Tag draussen gewesen. Meistens hielt sie sich an der Sitzecke oder in den Büschen gegenüber auf.
Sie testet ein wenig an, welche Vögel sich von ihr ins Boxhorn jagen lassen und hat einen heiden Spass daran, diese dann mit Scheinangriffen zu überziehen, wenn sie an den Ködelhalter wollen - und dann hängt Herzi sich da ganz demonstrativ ran: ALLES MEINS!!!!

Gelegentlich geriet sie allerdings an die Falschen. 2 x hat ein Feldsperling ihr Paroli geboten und sie ist dann wie ein geölter Blitz verschwunden.
Gegen 16 Uhr folgte sie mir in die Voliere, klaute Eihwi ein wenig Futter und begab sich dann für ein ausgiebiges Nickerchen unter die Ausflugluke hinter die Bandagierunterlage, die ich aufgerollt als "Offenhalter" für die Luke  verwende.
Ein klug gewählter Ruheort. Dort wo sie sass, war sie von aussen aus keiner Perspektive zu sehen und auch von innen musste man 2 x hinschauen, um sie zu entdecken.
Als ich dann wieder kam, um Eihwi zu füttern, kam Herzi sofort runter geflogen und wollte bitteschön, dass ich Eihwi links liegen lasse und sie füttere.
Da ich Herzi ignorierte und weiter mit Eihwi beschäftigt war, flog sie mich kurzerhand an, klammerte sich an das Lederband meiner Hundepfeife und schimpfte mit mir 
Das Vogelvorzimmer als nächtlichen Schlafplatz hat sie jetzt einwandtfrei akzeptiert und versucht gar nicht mehr, weiter ins Vogelzimmer zu kommen.

           

Fridolin ist im Moment mein kleines Sorgenkind. 
Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, hat er mich genau wie alle anderen heftig bettelnd und gut drauf begrüsst.
Ich fand auch sein Bein gerader als gestern - es war fast keine Verbiegung zu sehen 
Leider änderte sich das zunehmend, je mehr sie sich bewegte 
Ich habe erstmal postwendend alle Äste und Zweige aus ihrem Gehege gesammelt und stattdessen lediglich, wie damals bei Marco verschiedene Untergründe reingelegt, damit die Füsschen einfach nur beim Gehen unterschiedlichen Reizen ausgesetzt werden.
Trotzdem ist schon die Belastung offensichtlich zu viel. Ich vermute, dass der Knochen viel zu weich und wenig belastbar ist.
Immer, wenn er eine lange Bauchliegepause gemacht hatte und loslief, war das Bein zunächst relativ gerade, verbog sich aber unter Last zunehmend.
Am frühen Nachmittag habe ich endlich meinen TA telefonisch erreichen können (so etwas ist auch immer nur Sonntags ).
Ich schilderte ihm das und auch, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Biegung je länger sie läuft umso heftiger wird.
Er riet mir, das zunächst erstmal zu tapen, um das Beinchen zu stabilisieren. Das habe ich getan und abgesehen davon, dass Fridolin das blöd findet und auch nicht so gerne damit läuft (aber er läuft damit) tut es seine Wirkung. Das Bein biegt sich nicht weiter durch.
Morgen werde ich mit ihm in die Sprechstunde fahren, um den Kleinen durchchecken zu lassen.
Mir gefällt das mit dem Bein nicht und auch die leuchtend weissen Ringe um die AUgen sind m.E. deutlich kontrastreicher, als ich es von Bachstelzenkindern kenne.
Bei Menschen treten Ringe um die AUgen unter anderem bei Kupfermangel auf.
Bei Vögel weiss ich es aber nicht. Insofern denke ich, ist es sinnvoll, ihn einmal anschauen zu lassen.

Da ich den Verdacht habe, dass die Knochen zu weich sind, habe ich heute ein 2. Kleintiergehege eingerichtet und auf den Tisch in der Sitzecke gestellt.
Ich wollte, dass Fridolin möglichst viel Sonne bekommt - kein künstliches UV Licht ist so gut, wie die Sonne.

Damit Fridolin mir nicht abhaut, wenn ich das Gehege zum Füttern auf mache (erste Flugversuche hat er ja schon unternommen) habe ich ins Carportdach einen Haken gedreht und das grosse Moskitonetz da aufgehängt.
Immer wenn ich draussen das Gehege aufmache, mache ich das Moskitonetz praktisch rundum zu und krabbel dann mit darunter.
So würde Fridolin, falls er einen Versuch unternehmen sollte, nur im Netz landen.
Es wäre eine Katastrophe, wenn er "entfleuchen" würde - er wüsste ja gar nicht, zu wem er zurück sollte, da er mich noch gar nicht genug kennt.
Bisher hat er aber noch keinerlei Anstalten gemacht, sein Gehege zu verlassen 

Fridolins favorisiertes Futter war wie bei Fips heute Ameiseneier   - Da konnte er gar nicht genug von bekommen.
Auch Kechermix und Heimchen waren super. Wachsmottenlarven dagegen eher nicht. Seidenraupen auch nicht so.

So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was mein TA morgen sagt....


----------



## rollikoi (12. Juni 2017)

Ich sags ja,

kleine Kinder kleine Sorgen; kleine Tiere große Sorgen.

LG Bernd


----------



## mägi (12. Juni 2017)

hallo liebe tanny, soeben war ich mit lisa im wald spazieren. da hat sie eine kleine meise im unterholz entdeckt. die sass ganz ruhig da und liess sich von lisa beschnuppern. was soll ich mit dem kleinen ding jetzt machen? sie sitzt zur zeit mit uns auf der bank und ist ganz ruhig. wasser wollte sie nicht vom finger.


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Mägi,
ist es eine erwachsene Meise? Kannst Du sie mal bitte fotografieren - möglichst von der Seite?
...und mir kurz eine sms schicken, w enn Du das Foto eignestellt hast - ich bin jetzt wieder vom PC weg Vögel füttern und kriege es sonst nicht mit. 
Telefon: 0171-2116312

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2017)

Heute war ein schöner Tag!
....also wettertechnisch eher nicht: ...und Starkwind.....und kalt........
...aber sonst........

Herzi ist heute morgen aus dem Vorzimmer raus und war sofort unterwegs.
Als wir in der Sitzecke tranken, erschien sie dort natürlich und hing gleich am Meisenknödel, wo sie auch ein paar Sperlinge vertrieb 
Dann war sie bis zum späten Nachmittag verschwunden .

Als dann der Wind plötzlich richtig stark wurde und eine dunkle Wolkenwand auf uns zu raste, die ersten schweren Regentropfen runter kamen, stürzte ich in die Voliere, um mir Eihwi zu schnappen, weil ich nicht im Starkregen füttern wollte - und prompt kam wie ein geölter Blitz auch Herzi aus den Fichten geschossen, klammerte sich an meinen Pullover und ließ sich mit ins Vorzimmer nehmen, wo sie sofort auf ihren Fensteraussichtsplatz entfleuchte und sich von dort das Wetter aus trockener Entfernung anschaute 
Später, als der Regen sich verzogen hatte, war sie noch mal für ca 2 Stunden unterwegs, bevor sie zum Schlafen endgültig rein kam.
Ich glaube, jetzt beginnt sie, sich abzunabeln. Sowie wir schönes Wetter bekommen, wird sie sicher die erste Nacht draussen bleiben.

                 

Zu Fips gibt es nicht´s Neues. Er futtert und schläft und wächst und gedeiht und benimmt sich wie ein anständiger Spatz: immer tief im Nest verstecken und nur schnell zum Futter schnappen auftauchen 
Sein Appetit hat sich seit seiner Ankunft vervielfacht

 

Fridolin begrüsste mich heute Morgen fröhlich bettelnd und er wirkte deutlich besser, als gestern.
Trotzdem bin ich heute Morgen gleich nach der ersten Fütterung mit ihm zum Tierarzt gefahren.
Das Tape, was wir gestern angelegt haben sitzt gut und gibt genügend Stablität, so dass er alles, was er will damit machen darf 
Er wird mit seinem Beinschmuck wohl ca eine Woche laufen.
Der Schaden wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit so ausheilen, dass es Fridolin in seinem weiteren Leben nicht behindern wird.
Marco war eindeutig schlimmer dran - und aus dem ist auch was geworden 

Ansonsten: sein Ernährungszustand ist mässig. Also nicht super schlecht, aber etwas mehr dürfte es schon sein - da sind wir aber auf dem richtigen Weg - er futtert wie ein Loch ohne Boden 
Also Fazit: Bis auf die mir schon aufgefallenen Probleme, die vermutlich aufgrund der falschen Futtermittel aufgetreten sind, ist Fridolin in Ordnung - und ein richtig liebenswerter, kleiner Kerl
Ich war richtig froh, dass mein TA nicht mehr entdeckt hat, als ich vermutet habe und dass das Bein belastbar ist.

Als wir wieder zu Hause waren, habe ich dann gleich mal wieder das Vogelzimmer umgebaut.
Angesichts des grausamen Wetters brauchte Fridolin im Vogelzimmer vernünftige UV Beleuchtung.
Außerdem erinnerte ich mich daran, wie gerne Marco Zeit unter der Rotlichtlampe verbracht hat.
Da Fridolin nicht "ruhig" gestellt werden muss, sondern alles machen kann, was er will, habe ich den Käfig abgebaut und Eihwi´s Übernachtungsflexarium gleich mit - auch Eihwi ist jetzt so weit, dass sie sich ihren Schlafplatz suchen kann und sich nicht irgendwo auf den kalten Fliesen verirrt.
Nach meinem Umbau sah das Vogelzimmer so aus:

 

In der Dusche stehen zwei Badewannen und es laufen da diverse Heimchen rum.
Links von der Dusche steht an der Wand ein Pflanzstein.
In dem Loch sind als Polster zwei alte Socken. Oben drauf ein dunkles Handtuch (Eihwi sucht sich immer Orte, wo sie sich farblich möglichst nicht abhebt).
Darüber habe ich ein wenig Grünzeug abgehängt, damit Eihwi sich "verstecken" kann.

Zwischen Dusche und Beute steht die Gehegewanne, in die ich den __ Holzbock mit Winnies WInterbeleuchtung und einer Rotlichtlampe gestellt habe. Darunter ein Kletterast und einen der Holztischchen mit Kaminholz - so dass Fridolin überall hinwandern und sich die Nähe zum Licht/Wärme  variabel aussuchen kann.
Unter dem Tischchen bei der Wärmelampe ist ihr Nest.
Fridolin ist sofort zielstrebig zunächst unter das Rotlicht gewandert und hat sich ausgiebig geputzt.
Später dackelte er dann unter das UV Licht, dann in die Dusche zum Baden und zurück.

Im Laufe des Tages wechselte sie immer mal zwischen Rotlicht und UV Licht und zwischendurch erhaschte sie sogar mal ein Heimchen 
Ihr rechtes Bein war heute deutlich belastbarer als gestern und sie scheint mit dem Tape gut klar zu kommen.
Links ist der Greifreflex deutlich besser geworden und fast vollständig da.
Nachmittags ist sie mir von unten in der Wanne plötzlich auf die Schulter geflogenals das Futter nicht schnell genug kam.
Ich glaube, sie war genau so erstaunt, wie ich 
Nach dem heutigen Tag habe ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl mit Fridolin 
Abends, als ich das Rotlicht und das UV Licht aus machte, habe ich den Holztisch weggenommen und die Wärmmeplatte über das Nest gesetzt.
Da ist Fridolin dann zum Schlafen auch brav drin verschunden 

Von Fridolin gibt es heute viele Fotos,  weil es einfach nur faszinierend war, was er heute schon alles veranstaltet hat:
                               

Bei Ayko ist alles unverändert: er fliegt viel und gut, jagt und unterhält sich mt den Schwalben draußen 
Einmal fingen die Schwalben draußen laut an zu warnen und jagten mit mehreren einen Bussard, der sich über den Hof gewagt hatte.
Ich war gerade im Vogelzimmer, als Ayko wie irre im Vogelzimmer hin und herjagte und ebenfalls die spitzen Warnschreie ausstieß....
....und Eihwi verschwand wie ein geölter Blitz von ihrem Sitzplatz weg unter den Tisch, Fridolin verschwand im Nest unter ihrem Holztischchen, in Fips Karton raschelte es kurz und als ich reinsah, war er verschwunden - ganz tief in die Socke verkrochen, unsichtbar.... und nebenan im Vorzimmer hörte ich Herzi lautstark schimpfen - also die natürlichen Instinkte/Verhaltensweisen funktionieren bei allen 

       

Eihwi holte ich Nachmittags, als der Regen losplatzte im Eiltempo aus der Voliere ins Vogelzimmer.
Als ich sie dort auf den Boden setzte, schaute sie sich ein Minütchen um, dann hüpfte sie zielstrebig zu dem Pflanzstein, begutachtete ihn, befand ihn für gut, hüpfte rauf und setzte sich dort bequem zurecht 
Zum Füttern kam sie mir meistens entgegen, futterte sich satt und begab sich dann wieder auf ihren Stein.
Einmal hüpfflog sie auf meine Beine und von dort auf den Tisch, als ich Fips fütterte und mich nicht schnell genug um sie kümmerte.
Nachdem sie ihre Ration bekommen hatte, flog sie wieder runter und lief zurück zu ihrem Stein, wo sie heute auch schlafen ging


----------



## mägi (13. Juni 2017)

ich habe das kleine nach ca einer stunde mitgenommen. es wollte aber nichts trinken und auch nichts fressen. mücken und blattläuse waren im angebot. aber der schnabel blieb fest verschlossen. mit heu und einer kuscheldecke habe ich das kleine im grossen vogelkäfig in mein büro gestellt.l leider hat es die nacht nicht überlebt.

danke  liebe tanny für dein angebot  ,war gestern abend noch weg .das kleine schien zu schlafen. aber heute um ca 4.00 war es schon tot.


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2017)

@Mäggi
Das tut mir leid.
Du kannst, falls das nochmal vorkommt, besser anrufen - ich sitze ja nicht immer am PC und sehe Deine Frage so zu spät.
Futter und Wasser bitte nächstes Mal erst mal ganz weg lassen, wenn der Verdacht auf Verletzung, Krankheit oder Trauma besteht.

Stattdessen so schnell wie möglich den Vogel in einen mit einem Handtuch zu einem stützenden Nest geformten Karton,
diesen abdecken oder Luftlöcher rein und dunkel und ruhig/absolut störungsfrei und geräuschfrei  lagern.
(ist der Vogel unbefiedert, braucht er zudem zusätzliche Wärme).
Dann erst mal recherchieren, wie weiter zu verfahren ist, bevor Du irgendetwas unternimmst.
Die Chancen für den Vogel steigen dadurch zumindest ein wenig.

@all:
ich habe jetzt die Zöglingsseite auf den WIldvogelseiten alktualisiert und nun kann man dort auch Fritzies und Pummelchens Aufzuchtbericht aus den Jahren 2011 und 2013 runterladen:

Amsel Fritzie

und meine ersten Vogel-Zöglinge überhaupt:
Rauchschwalbe Pummelchen


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2017)

Heute ein weiterer Tag mit wechselhaftem, windigen und kaltem Wetter - wann wird es endlich SOMMER???

Herzi ist heute Morgen gleich nach dem Frühstück rausgeflogen und verschwand in der grünen Wildnis 
Als wir später beim saßen, flog sie an der Sitzecke  ein und mischte die anderen Vögel am Knödelhalter hinter dem Tisch unter dem Carportdach auf 
Ansonsten war Herzi heute entweder unterwegs (ich glaube, ich habe sie einmal hinter einer anderen Blaumeise herfliegen sehen) oder sie ist für ein Nickerchen in die Voliere geflogen.
Herzi scheint ganz genau zu wissen, dass man in der Voliere am allerbesten entspannt schlafen kann, weil man da ziemlich sicher ist.
Ihr Verhalten spricht dafür, dass sie das erkannt hat.

In der Voliere und im Vogelvorzimmer ist sie absolut zutraulich und rotzfrech.
Sowie man ihr aber draussen auf dem Hof begegnet, ist sie immer "auf dem Sprung" und die kleinste falsche Bewegung lässt sie blitzschnell verschwinden 
Fotos habe ich heute in der Voliere gemacht.
Als ich Eihwi mal wieder füttern wollte, kam sie sofort von ihrem Schlafplatz runter gestürzt, hängte sich in meinen Pullover und versuchte den Reissverschluss meiner Weste zu zerlegen - irgendwie muss alles erstmal zerlegt werden 

             

Bei Ayko alles unverändert - mittlerweile kommt er sogar runter und fliegt zum Futtertisch, wenn ich im Raum bin - sonst hat er immer abgewartet, bis ich weg bin.
Mit Fridolin scheint er sich zu verstehen.
Nachdem sie sich am Futtertisch ein mal angegiftet haben, scheinen die Fronten klar zu sein.
Jetzt sitzen sie nur einen Ast auseinander über der Dusche 

     

Eihwi hat heute in der Voliere eine Futterschüssel voller Gartenerde mit vielen Würmern darin bekommen.
Außerdem habe ich noch ein paar lebende Mehlwürmer dazwischen gestreut zwecks Jagdübung.
Eihwi schaute zwar interessiert zu, wenn ich in der Erde rumstocherte mit der Pinzette, aber selbst Futter aufnehmen?
Das geht ja gar nicht 
Und dann kam ich mal ganz heimlich um die Ecke und was sah ich?
Eihwi, wie sie sich emsig aus der kleinen Futterschale bediente  als ich sagte: "Eihwi, Du kannst ja schon selbst essen" zuckte sie zusammen, verschwand wie ein Blitz im Unterholz und bettelte von da: "ich sterbe vor Hunger" .......
......ja, ja.......so sind sie, die Halbstarken 

       

Fips fing an, in seinem Karton zu "fremdeln" - ich konnte merken, dass es ihm jedes Mal Angst machte, wenn ich die Wärmeplatte anhob, um von oben zu füttern.
Also richtete ich ihm Spatzi s alten Hängekobel ein und baute den unter die Wärmeplatte.
Dann ein Handtuch drüber, was das kleine EIngangsloch noch halb verhängte.
Das findet Fips richtig klasse.
Jetzt brauche ich nur den Futterruf auszustossen und schon erscheint sein Schnabel und schnappt sich, was ich ihm hinhalte.
Wenn er satt ist, dreht er sich um, hält das Hinterteil aus der Öffnung, wirft mir einen riesigen Haufen raus und steckt dann den Kopf tief ins Heu, um zu schlafen 
Mehr als den Schnabel und den Hintern habe ich von Fips heute nicht zu sehen bekommen und ich schätze, so wird es bleiben, bis er das Nest zum ersten Mal verlässt:
       

Fridolin war heute den ganzen Tag sehr aktiv unterwegs 
Erst flog er zum Futtertisch und bediente sich an Aykos Mahlzeit.
Dann ging es in Ayko s Badewanne planschen - als Ayko runter kam, um Futter zu fassen, wurde er angedroht - es kam zu einer kurzen, verbalen Diskussion und dann scheinen sie sich geeinigt zu haben - jedenfalls gab es keinen weiteren Streit 

Zwischendurch ging Fridolin immer mal unter das Rotlicht zum Pause machen.
Nachmittags verbrachte er __ Fliegen jagenderweise am Fenster und manchmal legte er eine "Pilateseinheit" ein 

Seine Beleuchtung habe ich auf den Tisch umgebaut, denn am Boden mochte er zum Pause machen nicht mehr sitzen.
Die Duschwanne und das Jagdgehege am Boden sind nur noch zur Heimchenjagd von Interesse.
Als Fridolin am Fenster unterwegs war, hatte ich Gelegenheit, gute Nahaufnahmen vom Gefieder hinzubekommen.
Auf den Nahaufnahmen zeigt sich, dass auch das Gefieder in seiner ENtwicklung gestört wurde. Man erkennt einiges an Schäden.
Aber es ist nicht so schlimm, dass Fridolin nicht fliegen könnte.
Er fliegt problemlos durch das gesamte Vogelzimmer, erreicht jede beliebige Höhe und ist richtig gut drauf 
Außerdem hat Fridolin an den Sprunggelenken leichte Schwielen - ich denke, er hat zu viel gelegen.

                                 

...und dann bekam ich heute Abend noch einen Anruf aus Hamburg Blankenese.
Da hatte eine Famlie seit geraumer Zeit ein brütendes Rotkehlchen im Zeitungsfach vom Briefkasten.
Die Küken sind vermutlich gestern geschlüpft. Anfangs waren es vier Küken.
Die Familie beobachtete, dass ein Rotkehlchen gar nicht mehr auftauchte und das andere plötzlich den ganzen Tag weg war.
Ein Blick ins Gelege zeigte dann, dass nur noch 3 der splitternackten Küken da waren - das vierte fehlte  Eichhörnchen?
Den ganzen Tag liess sich kein Elternteil mehr sehen und darum holte die Familie sich Rat beim Nabu, der widerrum riet, die Küken einzusammeln und zu mir zu bringen.
Um 21.30 traf die Familie mit einer Box ein - drin lagen 3 splitternackte kleine Wesen, die eiskalt waren.
Ich hatte ihnen schon ein Nest unter der Wärmeplatte vorbereitet, so dass alles gut aufgeheizt war.
Da wanderten die 3 sofort unter.
Nun müssen wir abwarten, ob sie die Nacht überstehen.
Für Fotos habe ich mir keine Zeit genommen - die drei brauchten sofort Wärme und Ruhe.
Bilder gibt es also erst morgen.
 ihr könnt ja schon mal brainstorming machen, welche Namen für die drei passen (Tic, Trik und Trak hatten wir schon.....)


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2017)

Gaanz einfach : Ping, Pang und Pong


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2017)

Robby, Bobby, Dobby


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2017)

Na heute ist ja ein ganz besonders schöner Tag zum Lesen. Es gibt ja auch noch "alte Geschichten". Wie schön.
Ich spare mir deine Beträge immer bis zu letzt als ganz etwas Besonderes auf und freue mich drauf.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Juni 2017)

Auweija ich bin schon völlig ducheinander, das ist wenn man ganz doll HIER schreit für mehr Berichte   
Nimm doch Robbi, Tobbi und Fliewatüüt


----------



## mägi (14. Juni 2017)

danke liebe tanny,
ich habe mir die berichte von fritzie und pummelchen gespeichert.mit deiner nummer . vielen dank das hilft mir sehr.
gan


----------



## mägi (14. Juni 2017)

ganz liebe grüsse aus der schweiz. mägi.


----------



## DbSam (14. Juni 2017)

Oder: Du könntest auch die Digedags nehmen: Dig, Dag und Digedag  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Juni 2017)

Auf Englisch heißen Tick, Trick und Track _Huey, Dewey _und_ Louie.

Mir würden aber auch Uno, Dos und Tres gefallen. 
_


----------



## DbSam (14. Juni 2017)

... da muss ich immer an 'Huey Lewis & the News' denken  
Vorschlag B find ich gut.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann Schnick, Schnack und Schnuck!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Juni 2017)

Oooooder: Harry, Hermine und Ron (… oder Frodo, Sam und Pippin?).


----------



## Tanny (15. Juni 2017)

Ohje, so viele tolle Vorschläge - was denn nun 
Also ich würde sagen, Uno, Dos und Tres = die 3 Robins   (ich muss es ja auch noch ständig schreiben können)

Heute war endlich wieder ein schöner Tag 
Herzi war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs, wenn man von einer Mittagspause absieht, die sie in der Voliere machte und einer Stippvisite am Nachmittag, als ich Eihwi fütterte und sie was stiebitzen wollte 
.
Ab und an schaute sie mal an der Sitzecke vorbei.
Abends gegen 20 Uhr rief ich sie, da ich die EInflugluke zur Voliere zu machte und auch gerne das Vogelvorzimmer schließen wollte.
20 Minuten rief ich vergeblich. Dann bekam ich Antwort aus den hohen Eschen am Tümpel.
Aber keine Herzi ließ sich sehen - sie antwortete nur.
Also ging ich zu den Eschen und rief noch mal.
Da kam Herzi dann runter geflogen, setzte sich auf meine Schulter, erzählte mir kurz und bestimmt was  direkt ins Ohr, drehte sich um und flog wieder in die __ Esche 
Ich bin fest überzeugt, sie ist nur runter gekommen, um mich zu informieren, dass sie noch da ist und dass sie heute nicht drinnen schlafen will 

Also Herzi verbringt heute ihre erste Nacht draussen 

       

Fips wächst und gedeiht. Sein neues Domizil gefällt ihm viel besser.
Jetzt ist er auch nicht mehr so ängstlich.
Er traut sich viel näher an den Ausgang und futtert seit er sich sicherer fühlt doppelt soviel 
Heute habe ich die Wärmeplatte tagsüber erstmals aus gelassen und für die Nacht, da ich sie nicht mehr höher stellen kann, das Handtuch hinten leicht geöffnet, so dass es darunter etwas kühler bleibt als bisher.
       

Fridolin hat einen gigantischen Entwicklungsschub gemacht 
Er fliegt viel rum, jagt, badet und die liegenden Pausen sehe ich gar nicht mehr.
Der Wiesenkräuter- und Gräserstrauss war besonders spannend und wurde intensiv beknabbert.
Hirtentäschel- und Spitzwegerichsamen sind DER Hit 
Das Bein sieht stabiler aus 
Außerdem fängt er an wie Herzi:
wenn ich Fips füttere, kommt er bettelnd angeflogen und wenn ich nicht reagiere, landet er auf meiner Schulter und schimpft in mein Ohr - nur das Piercen hat er (zum Glück) nicht drauf.....
Eigentlich ist Fridolin "reif", um auch die Voliere mit zu nutzen.
Aber wenn ich die AUsflugluke auf mache, geht auch Ayko zwangsläufig mit raus.
Außerdem muss ich dann die Dachluke zu machen, damit Ayko nicht verschwindet. Damit mache ich aber Herzi die Voliere zu 
Ich überlege, es am Wochenende auszuprobieren, ob Ayko damit klar kommt, wenn er in der Voliere ist.
Für Herzi würde ich dann das Vorzimmer auf machen.
Mal schauen, wie ich das regeln werde.
                       

Ayko ist unverändert gut drauf - alles wie immer 
     

Eihwi hat heute draussen viel Futter selbst gesucht und in der Erde gescharrt.
Zuerst war ich besorgt, weil sie so wenig Futter nahm und auch kaum bettelte.
Aber als ich sah, wie intensiv sie unterwegs war, wunderte mich nichts mehr.
Außerdem geht sie jetzt auch häufig an die Schale mit Weichfresserfutter, Rosinen und Knödel.
Auch den Wiesenkräuter- und Gräserstrauss fand sie total super und hat viel an den Blättern und Samenständen geknabbert.

           

Die 3 Robin s haben die Nacht überstanden 
Heute Morgen waren sie aber alle drei noch etwas wackelig.
Uno, der Größte und Kräftigste von den 3en hatte Anfangs leichten Durchfall, was sich aber nach der 2. Fütterung legte, und bettelte dann bereits ausgiebig.
Schon am späten Vormittag lieferte er mir perfekte Kotpakete direkt in die Pinzette 
Duo der Mittlere brauchte dafür etwas länger. Er hatte stinkenden Durchfall und er war bis Mittags relativ zögerlich mit Futter. Ein Futtertier - dann war Schluss.
Heute Nachmittag stabilisierte und besserte sich das etwas.
Tres ist das Nesthäkchen. Er ist immer noch nicht so, wie ich es gerne hätte.
Er reisst nur selten so wie die anderen sofort den Schnabel auf, wenn ich die Wärmeplatte anhebe ud nimmt dann nach mehreren Aufforderungen wenn es hoch kommt ein Futtertier.
Sein Kot war wechselhaft. Manchmal Durchfall, manchmal eher Richtung Verstopfung.
Ich habe dann "Akkupressur" gemacht: Magen 36 (liegt schräg aussen über dem Sprunggelenk). Es dauerte dann rund eine halbe Minute und er konnte seinen Haufen absetzen 
Heute Abend war er in einem relativ guten Zustand - aber das ist noch instabil.
Also sicher ist es noch nicht, ob die drei über den Berg sind......
An Futter gab es heute vornehmlich Heimchen - einige mit etwas grüner Erde, solange sie Durchfall hatten, bei jeder Fütterung eines gebadet in Kohlekomprette - und Ameiseneier. Ein paar wenige __ Pinkies dazu.
Morgen werde ich auf Spinnenjagd gehen und diese ganz dünnen, weissen Würmchen suchen.
Die Ameiseneier sind auch hier ähnlich, wie bei Herzi offensichtlich am Besten geeignet - gefolgt von den kleinen Heimchen.
Alle drei haben heute über den Tag bereits einen sichtbaren Entwicklungsschub gemacht.
Die ersten Fotos sind von heute Morgen. Das letzte Foto von heute Abend:
                

keine Ahnung,warum hHerzi s Fotos da nochmal erscheinen - ich kann sie hier am Ende nicht löschen - obwohl sie doch oben schon drin sind


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2017)

Wer weiß, ob Du Herzi am Wochenende überhaupt noch einplanen musst. Freitag o.k., da ist schlechtes Wetter angesagt, aber Samstag/Sonntag?


----------



## Tanny (16. Juni 2017)

Heute hatten wir wieder tolles Wetter, aber für den Abend waren Regen und Gewitter angesagt.

Als ich Morgens raus kam, war von Herzi noch keine Spur zu sehen.
Als ich von der ersten Fütterung aus dem Vogelzimmer zurück kam, flog Herzi an der Sitzecke ein und bettelte was das Zeug hielt um Futter 
Ina sagte, als ich im Vogelzimmer war, ist Herzi bereits alle Futterstellen auf dem Hof abgeflogen und schimpfte erbärmlich, dass da noch nirgends etwas war
Also zog sie erstmal in den __ Efeu und suchte sich gezwungenermaßen selber Futter.
Als ich die Futterstellen aufgefüllt hatte, begab Herzi sich mit diversen anderen Meisen und Sperlingen zu den Knödeln. 

Von 11 - 14.30 Uhr war  ich heute weg (dazu bei den Robins mehr). Ina berichtete, dass Herzi auf der Stuhllehne landete, wo der  Dackel schlief (das machen die Jungen der Kohlmeisen auch öfter) - nur dass Herzi dieses schwarze Fell absolut unwiderstehlich fand und auf dem Dackel landete 
Sie nahm gerade Maß, wo sie am Besten am Fell rumzupfen kann, da hat Ina sie sehr unsanft vom Dackel gewischt - der ist vor Shreck aufgesprungen und erstmal nach drinnen gerannt - er wusste wahrscheinlich gar nicht, was er falsch gemacht hat, weil Ina mt der Hand so über ihn wedelte....

Ich schätze, das war Herzi eine Lehre. Ansonsten ist sie draussen extrem vorsichtig mit allem, was sich bewegt - der Dackel hatte sich nur nicht bewegt....

Den Rest des Tages war Herzi dann wieder unterwegs.
Als ich sie aber gegen 19 Uhr rief - es zog eine schwarze Wand auf und ich wollte drüben alles zu machen - kam Herzi sofort und flog ins Vorzimmer.
Diese Nacht schläft sie wieder drinnen und verfolgt das Unwetter durchs Fenster.
Ist sicher auch besser so 

         

Bei Fips habe ich die arge Befürchtung, dass er unter den Federhülsen ebenfalls einen Gefiederschaden ausgebrütet hat 
Als er heute gegen Abend seinen Hintern aus dem Nest hängte für seinen Haufen, sah ich, dass die Hülsen aufgegangen waren und ....
....leider alles weiss und zu dünn 
Ich fürchte, dann werden seine Flügelfedern auch nicht besser aussehen.
Ich werde ihn morgen aus seinem Nest holen, und mir das ansehen - falls er nicht sowieso selbst raus kommt, denn wenn die restlichen Federn aufgegangen sind, wird er sicher jetzt sein Nest auch so verlassen.
Ich vermute, die Zeit des Hungers, wo er ja nur Reithallensand gefressen hat und eventuell auch Fehlfütterung durch die Eltern im Vorwege hat da ziemlich grossen Schaden angerichtet.
In Reitställen habe ich das schon öfter gesehen - Spatzen mit  Fehlfarben (weiss) im Gefieder - damals wusste ich nur nicht, was das bedeutet.
In den Ställen sieht es mit Insekten (ausser __ Fliegen, aber die fangen Spatzen eher nicht) und Sämereien (außer dt. Weidelgras) meist mau aus - dafür gibt es Pferdemüslis aller Art mit tausenden von ungeeigneten Zusätzen und Mineralisierungen in rauhen Mengen.
Viele Stallspatzen füttern dann diese Müslis - ähnlich, wie die Stadtspatzen, die oft Brot- und Kuchenreste füttern und ihre Brut deswegen nicht oder schwer geschädigt durch bringen.
Foto habe ich heute nicht, da ich da gerade die Kamera nicht mit hatte - gibt s dann morgen.
Hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm, wie bei Claudi damals. Wäre schon gut, wenn er wenigstens fliegen kann.

Fridolin und Ayko waren heute ständig am Fliegen jagen und immer auf Achse - beide.
Fridolin s Bein hat sich deutlich stabilisiert .
Da die zwei so aktiv waren, habe ich Nachmittags entschieden, den Versuch zu wagen, die Ausflugklappe vom Vogelzimmer auf zu machen.
Es dauerte keine 5 Minuten, da kam Ayko raus und landete auf einem Zweig.
Aufgeregt schaute er sich um und die Schwalben draussen, mit denen er sich immer unterhalten hat, flogen einige Male um die Voliere, bevor sie wieder im Stall verschwanden, wo ihr Nest ist.
Ayko verbrachte ca. eine Stunde draussen - er flog viel von Ast zu Ast oder quer durch die Voliere - das alles manövriersicher
Ich hatte keine Sekunde den EIndruck, dass er irgendwie "panisch" oder so unbedingt raus wollte.
Nicht einmal landete er am Volierengitter, so wie z.B. Felix vor einigen Wochen.
Es sah einfach so aus, als ob Ayko es unendlich genoss, da draussen sein zu können.
Nach ca einer Stunde flog er dann wieder ins Vogelzimmer, futterte ordentlich und setzte sich dann wieder auf seinen Stammplatz über der Dusche 
Also ab sofort wird die AUsflugklappe wieder täglich auf gemacht 

Fridolin ist nur auf die Klappe geflogen, hat sich draussen von dort umgeschaut und es dann vorgezogen, wieder rein zu gehen.
Ich schätze, er wird in den nächsten Tagen den Schritt nach draußen wagen 

                       

Eihwi war den ganzen Tag viel in der Voliere unterwegs und interessierte sich auch endlich für kleine Krabbeltiere, die sich bewegten 
Sie fängt an zu jagen!
Da ich die AUsflugklappe offen hatte, habe ich sie heute Abends nicht rein getragen, sondern oben in die offene Klappe gesetzt.
Dort schaute sie erstmal verdutzt und dann begann sie mit Gefiederpflege, bevor sie überlegte, ob sie wieder raus oder lieber rein fliegt.
Schließlich entschied sie sich für rein und landete an der Wand gegenüber auf einem der Schwalbennester, wo sie sich intensiv putzte und dann Futter erbettelte 

Als sie satt war, flog sie zielstrebig runter auf den Boden, hüpfte zu der Jagdwanne, wo ihr Schlafstein seit gestern steht und ging ins Bett 

         

Die 3 Robins haben die Nacht alle überstanden 
Allerdings steht Tres immer noch auf der Kippe - es ist, als ob sie sich nicht entscheiden kann, ob sie leben oder sterben will... 
ALs ich Morgens ins Eßzimmer kam, reckten sich mir 2 Schnäbel entgegen  2???
Tres fehlte!!! Ich suchte und suchte und dann fand ich sie außerhalb des Nestes an dem Handtuch, mit dem ich die Wärmeplatte abgedeckt habe.
Keine Ahnung, wie sie da raus gekommen ist  - aber ich vermute, sie ist "geflüchtet", weil sie bei ihren mittlerweile viel größeren Geschwistern "unter die Räder" kam.
Erstmal setzte ich sie zurück.
Dann fütterte ich eine Runde in die 3 offenen Schnäbel - anschließend  sackte Tres zusammen und legte sich schlafen - die anderen zwei erbettelten noch jeder 3 weitere Futtertiere.

Nachdem die drei satt waren, habe ich erstmal Herzi s alten Nestkarton geholt und ausgepolstert - dann sind die drei da rein umgezogen, damit mir nicht noch mal ein Küken abhanden kommt.

Da ich um 11 Uhr einen Osteopathietermin hatte und um 13 Uhr bei meiner Mutter zum Essen war, die  drei aber noch in sehr kurzen ABständen gefüttert werden mussten (Fips hat Ina gefüttert und die anderen bedienen sich ja alle selbst) entschied ich, die drei mitzunehmen.
Ich habe meinen EInkaufskorb genommen, das Nest rein gestellt und die (noch warme) Wärmeplatte rüber gestellt.
Bei meiner Osteopathin und bei meiner Mutter konnte ich die Wärmeplatte ja dann jeweils gleich wieder an eine Steckdose hängen.
Den Dreien war es egal, wo sie gefüttert wurden - für sie hat sich ihre Welt die ganze Zeit nicht verändert.
Sie sassen in ihrem Karton mit der Wärmeplatte als Dach.
Uno und Duo haben den ganzen Tag stabil gefuttert und Kot abgesetzt und sind schon wieder ein ganzes Stück gewachsen.
Tres hat wenn es hoch kam jeweils ein einziges Futtertier genommen und dann sofort weiter geschlafen.
Sie gefällt mir noch gar nicht.
Neben ihren Geschwistern ist sie praktisch nur "die Hälfte".
Immerhin hat sich ihr Kot von der Kosistenz und der ABsatz deutlich verbessert, seit ich die kleinen Würmchen aus dem Garten und die Springspinnen von der Koppel gefüttert habe.
Ich hoffe, sie berappelt sich noch. Das Foto ist von heute Abend - sie sitzen normal in der kleinen Mulde in der Mitte eng aneinander gekuschelt. Für das Foto habe ich sie mal etwas auseinander gesetzt, damit man sie besser erkennen kann:


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2017)

Ich leg mal eine runde Daumendrücken für Tres ein


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2017)

Tres hat es leider nicht geschafft 
Er ist letzte Nacht verstorben - ich habe damit schon fast gerechnet. Der Kleine war die ganze Zeit so "unentschlossen". Vermutlich war es für ihn einfach zu spät.
 


Heute war es überwiegend trocken, aber sehr, sehr windig und auch relativ kalt.
Herzi war fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Nur zum Pause machen wollte sie unbedingt für ein Nickerchen ins Vorzimmer.
Sie hat raus, dass sie Ina oder mich nur suchen muss und dann so penetrant nerven, dass man irre wird - und schon haben wir verstanden:
"sieh zu, dass Du mir die Tür auf machst ....ich will REIN!!!" 
Abends wollte sie wieder drinnen schlafen - verständlich bei dem Wind.
Im Vorzimmer hat sie dann noch dummes Zeug im Sinn gehabt und versucht, absolut alles zu zerlegen, was sie so in den Regalen fand - und das ist viel....
       

Ayko und Fridolin rücken immer näher zusammen - sie scheinen sich gut zu verstehen 
Ayko hat heute ausgiebig draussen in der Voliere gebadet - gesehen habe ich das Bad nicht - aber er kam patschnass und äusserst zufrieden wieder rein geflogen.
Fridolin hat heute intensiv und mit Erfolg lebende Heimchen in der Jagdwanne erlegt

         

Fips war heute Morgen nicht in seinem Nest. 
Ich hörte ihn lautstark betteln, konnte ihn aber lange nirgends finden.
Dann schließlich fand ich ihn hinter der Beute in einer Falte des Vorhangs.
Der Kleine hat sein Nest verlassen. Leider ist eingetroffen, was ich erwartet habe:
Genau wie am Schwänzchen haben sich auch an den Flügeln die Hülsenreste gelöst und zum Vorschein kamen Gefiederschäden 
Ähnlich wie bei Claudi - allerdings kann Fips wenigstens etwas flattern.
Ich nehme an, dass die Entwicklungsstörung, also die verzögerte Öffnung der Mittelteile der Federhülsen,  bereits im Nest entstanden ist und er deswegen relativ flugunfähig auf dem Reithallenboden gelandet ist. 
Dass er dort unten dann offensichtlich auch noch massiv gehungert hat und sich von schierem Hallensand ernährte, hat die Sache sicher nicht besser gemacht.
Ich habe mir die ersten Fotos noch mal angesehen - eigentlich hätte mir da schon auffallen können, dass er irgendwie "räudig" aussieht.
Darauf habe ich aber gar nicht geachtet, weil seine extreme Magerheit meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit fesselte.
Geändert hätte es nichts, wenn ich es da schon gesehen hätte.
Fips wird wie letztes Jahr Claudi wohl seine Mauser im Vogelzimmer abwarten müssen.
Da er so extrem scheu ist, kann ich ihn im Vogelzimmer frei nicht füttern, da er immer, wenn ich seinem Ruf folgend mit Futter komme, verschreckt abhaut.
Darum habe ich ihm erstmal den grossen Vogelbauer aufgebaut mit Kies und Wattsand für Sandbäder, Badewannen, Kletterästen, dem obligatorischen frischen Wildkräuterstrauss, frischen Ästen, Verstecken und Tageslichtlampe ....und natürlich Futterschalen mit unterschiedlichen Inhalten (Sämereien, Weizenkeime, gequetschte und ganze Sonnenblumenkerne, eine Schale mit etwas Obst und eine Schale mit immer ein paar frischen Insekten. Außerdem lebende Heimchen.

Wenn er sich daran gewöhnt hat und nicht mehr so schreckhaft reagiert, wenn sich irgendwo etwas bewegt. werde ich wie bei Claudi damals den Käfig öffnen und einen Kletterparcours anlegen 

Fips hatte die erste Stunde einen "Kulturschock" - doch am späten Nachmittag bewegte er sich schon deutlich entspannter durch den Käfig und knabberte auch schon zaghaft an dem einen und anderen Wildkraut. 

   

Eihwi ist "über Nacht" irgendwie "erwachsen" geworden 
Sie sieht plötzlich aus wie eine fertige Jungamsel und vor allem: sie fliegt perfekt.
Sie konnte heute aus der Voliere eigenständig ins Vogelzimmer __ fliegen und sie konnte dort vom Fussboden hoch auf die Duschstange fliegen. 
Außerdem habe ich ihr heute den ganzen Tag lediglich Futter in die Voliere gestreut (lebende und tote Insekten, Obst, Vogelfutter (Weichfutter) und sie hat sich komplett allein ernährt.
Lautstark gebettelt hat sie überhaupt nicht mehr.
Lediglich wenn ich mich näherte, hat sie versuchsweise noch mal den Schnabel aufgerissen - aber tonlos. Wenn dann nichts kam, war das auch okay, dann hat sie sich eben selbst was geholt 
Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja traumhaft werden.
Ich werde voraussichtlich morgen mt ihr dann mal aus der Voliere raus gehen in die Freiheit......

           

Die zwei Robins haben von morgens an absolut zuverlässig gebettelt, gefuttert, gekotet und geschlafen.
Sie haben wie all die Kleinen zuvor bereits wieder einen grossen Entwicklungsschub gemacht 
Beliebtestes Futter sind eindeutig kleine __ Spinnen und Würmchen gefolgt von Ameiseneiern.
Heimchen geht so - wenn es sein muss.
Mal ein Stück Wachmottenlarve ist auch okay.
__ Pinkies oder gar Buffalos gehen gar nicht, Fliegen sind auch nicht der Hit.  

     

...und dann kam heute noch Happy - Happy, weil sie in Glückstadt gefunden wurde 

Happy ist ein kleiner Amselästling.
Sie macht einen total fitten Eindruck und ich würde sagen, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sie überflüssigerweise eingesammelt worden 
Die Finderin hatte zwei Stunden beobachtet und sie dann mitgenommen, weil sie die ganze Zeit so reglos da sass.
Ich denke aber, dass sie (die Finderin) einfach nicht weit genug weg war zum Beobachten.
Kleine Ästlinge und ganz besonders Amseln und Co. sitzen möglichst bewegungslos, still und unauffällig an einer Stelle und rühren sich nicht, bis sie irgendwo den leisen Ruf der Eltern vernehmen - dann antworten sie ebenfalls kurz leise und dann wissen die Eltern, wo sie hin müssen.

Nun ist es aber so, dass die Eltern ihre Anwesenheit nur ankündigen, wenn sie sicher sind, dass sie dabei nicht beobachtet werden.
Also wenn man zu nahe dran ist, werden die Eltern verborgen im Gebüsch warten, bis man weg ist.
Da die kleine AMsel absolut fit und auch nicht unterernährt ist, glaube ich, dass sie normal versorgt wurde.
Leider war es bereits gegen Abend, als die Finderin anrief.
Für einen Rückführungsversuch war es da bereits zu spät.

So ist also Happy bei mir gelandet und wird hier ihre restliche Ästlingszeit durchmachen.
Eihwi war zunächst entsetzt, als die die Kleine dort in der Schlafwanne sitzen sah - eine ganze Weile sass Eihwi starr da und fixierte die Kleine.
Dann wandte Eihwi sich ab und suchte sich einen Schlafplatz in der Dusche.


----------



## Krächzi (17. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht hilft es Fips - wie damals Claudi - zutraulicher zu werden, wenn Du wieder mal den Spatzenbauch-farbigen feinen Mohair-Pullover anziehst .


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kirstin.

Du hast ja recht alle Hände voll zu tun im Moment!
Man kann gar nicht oft genug Danke 
im Namen der vielen keinen Zöglinge sagen!!! ￼

Schade um den/die kleine Tres. Es sollte wohl nicht sein.... 

Auch wenn __ Fliegen im Moment nicht so gern genommen werden....
Ich musste sofort an dich und deine Fliegenjagdzüge im Kuhstall des Nachbarn denken, als ich das sah: https://www.kraemer.de/Fliegenfalle...sale8=kraemer-pferdesport&pi=431775&ci=248469

Auf Facebook zeigte jemand ein Foto mit aufgelöster Frischhefe in der Schale und vielen Fliegen im Netz darüber.
Evtl wäre das eine Hilfe um lebende Fliegen zu fangen?


----------



## Tanny (18. Juni 2017)

@Krächzi  gute Idee - aber ich fürchte, so weit, dass er den Pullover überhaupt fühlen kann, lässt er mich gar nicht ran. 
Er hat schon Panik, wenn er nur einen Menschen sieht. 
Ich denke, da hilft nur: Zeit geben, nichts im ABlauf verändern, damit er es einschätzen kann und ihn möglichst niemals greifen, damit er Vertrauen aufbauen kann....

@Annett  Danke - werde ich mir merken, falls ich es mal brauche. Im Moment bekomme ich auf der Streuobstwiese genug und sehr schnell mit dem Kecher 

Herzi war heute wieder wie gestern unterwegs und kam nur gelegentlich vorbei, um sich sein Futter einzufordern oder um im Vorzimmer eine Runde zu schlafen. 
Heute Nachmittag ist auch vom Vorzimmer das Fenster raus gekommen und Volierendraht davor gebaut worden - mit Ausflugklappe. 
Jetzt kann Herzi selbst kommen und gehen wann und wie sie will. Die Klappe mache ich nur für die Nacht Abends gegen 21.00 Uhr zu. 
Herzi kam, als ich sie Abends rief an und mit rein, futterte dort noch mal ordentlich und gab mir dann zu verstehen, dass sie wieder raus will. 
Ich ließ sie also wieder raus und sie verschwand in den Eschen. 
Herzi verbringt ihre 2. Nacht draussen 

...und ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich heute kein einziges Foto von Herzi gemacht habe 

Bei Ayko nichts Neues - alles im grünen Bereich 
    

Eihwi ist heute Mittag in der Voliere ganz massiv an der Tür hin und hergelaufen - sie wollte ganz offensichtlich raus. 
Also nahm ich sie auf die Hand und ging mit ihr über den Hof. Am trailplatz flog sie runter und hüpfte unter die Büsche. 
Dort sass sie dann und wusste nicht so recht was mit der Situation anzufangen. 
Als ich hin ging, konnte ich sie ohne irgendeine Abwehrregung ihrerseits von oben problemlos greifen (das mache ich sonst nie - sie ist es also nicht gewohnt, dass man sie von oben anfasst).
Das war für mich Anzeichen genug, dass sie noch nicht reif ist für die Freiheit. 
Da würde sich ja auch die dümmste Katze freuen über leichte Beute ....
Also trug ich Eihwi zurück in die Voliere und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sie ganz froh war, wieder auf gewohntem Boden zu sein 

Gegen 21 Uhr holte ich sie für die Nacht rein ins Vogelzimmer. Da sie im Vogelzimmer mittlerweile ziemlich viel dummmes Zeug vor hat und ständig von Ast zu Ast fliegt und Hüpft und dabei Ayko und Fridolin erschreckt, übernachtet sie jetzt in dem kleinen Transportflexarium (halb abgedeckt) auf dem Tisch neben Fips. 

          

Fips wirkt in seinem Gehege geringgradig entspannter als gestern - trotzdem ist er immer noch sehr schreckhaft. 
Aber am Wasserstand seines Vogelbades konnte ich sehen, dass er heute ein Bad genommen hat. 
Die Fotos habe ich mit etwas Abstand zum Käfig gemacht, um ihn nicht zu erschrecken - trotzdem hat ihn die Kamera in meiner Hand sofort in die Ecke getrieben. 
Immerhin war das die Gelegenheit, seine Schwanzfedern auf Bild zu bannen 

      

Fridolin ging heute trotz strahlenden Sonnenscheins wieder nicht raus. Ich hatte aber nicht den Eindruck, dass er nicht wollte, sondern eher, dass er sich nicht traute. 
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich ihn ins Transportflexarium gesetzt und durch das Vorzimmer nach draussen und von dort in die Voliere getragen. 
Dort habe ich ihn auf meine Hand hüpfen lassen und er hat sich lange und sehr interessiert die Voliere angeschaut, bevor er mit einem mutigen Satz von meiner Hand startete und zu dem kleinen Vogelteich flog. 
Dort lief er aufgeregt hin und her und stocherte in der Erde, wo er allerlei Kleinkram fand 
Nach ca 15 Minuten ließ ich ihn wieder auf meine Hand hüpfen und setzte ihn auf s Anflugbrett, damit er weiss, wo es wieder rein geht. 
Von da an war das Eis gebrochen. Den Rest des Tages hielt er sich genau wie Ayko mal drinnen und mal draussen auf und genoss es offensichtlich sehr  

      

Bei den zwei Robins hat Duo heute Morgen etwas geschwächelt 
Er hat zu jeder Mahlzeit gebettelt, aber nicht so kräftig wie Uno und meist hat er auch nur ein Futtertier genommen.
Am späten Vormittag war mir bei seinem Kot die Konsistenz einige Male zu flüssig. Außerdem wirkte seine Haut gerötet. 
Irgendwie wirkte er "fiebrig". 

Irgendwie wirkt er auf mich, als mache er gerade einen Infekt durch.
Ich habe ein Futtertier in Engystol gebadet und Uno vorsichtshalber auch gleich ein Futtertier mit ENgystol mitgegeben. 
gegen Abend wirkte Duo wieder etwas fitter. Er bettelte wieder etwas kräftiger, futterte aber immer noch nur ein Futtertier. 

Gegen Mittag begannen bei Uno sich die Augen ein wenig zu öffnen - heute Abend konnte er bereits beim Betteln den Schabel zur Pinzette ausrichten - seine AUgen sind ganz auf. 

Bei Duo ist die ENtwicklung heute im Vergleich zu Uno stehen geblieben. 

Normalerweise bekommen die Robins um 22 Uhr zum letzten mal Futter. 
Da Duo aber heute so wenig gefuttert hat, habe ich gegen Mtternacht noch mal nach den Zweien gesehen und wollte noch mal Futter anbieten. 
Duo ist gestorben 

Ich fürchte, dass Duo und Tres demselben Infekt erlegen sind. 
Sie waren ja nach ihrer Ankunft eine ganze Weile kippelig. Der einzige, der nach dem Aufwärmen relativ schnell stabil wurde und seither auch stabil war, ist Uno.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Uno der Erstgeschlüpfte war und dadurch bereits mit der ENtwicklung einen kleinen Vorsprung hatte, als die lange Kaltphase eintrat. 
Ich vermute, dass die anderen zwei einfach zu lange unterkühlt waren. 

Jetzt ist der Kleine Robin also allein  - ich hoffe sehr, dass er so fit und stabil bleibt, wie er sich bisher gezeigt hat. 

    

Happy hat heute Morgen ebenfalls leicht geschwächelt - ich dachte schon, dass ich mich mit meiner EInschätzung gestern, dass sie bereits ein Ästling ist, getäuscht habe.

Erstmal habe ich ihr also Eihwi s ehemaliges Nest hergerichtet und auf dem Tisch unter die hochgestellte (damit es nicht zu warm wird) Wärmeplatte gestellt. 
Als ich die Kleine davor hielt, hüpfte sie sofort ins Nest und kuschelte sich da ein. 
Sie sass/lag in ihrem Nest, bettelte, nahm aber auch nur ein Futtertier und schlief dann gleich wieder - ihre AUgen wirkten irgendwie "verquollen" - alles in allem wirkte sie sehr angeschlagen. 
Ihr Kotabsatz war aber in Ordnung. 
Auch sie bekam ein Futtertier mit Engystol. 
Ab Mittags hüpfte mir dann eine topfitte Happy entgegen 
Sie bettelte lautstark was das Zeug hält und hatte einen riesen Hunger. Außerdem hatte sie einen gigantischen Unternehmungsdrang 
Ich platzierte also ihr Nest mit der Wärmeplatte vorsichtshalber in der Jagdwanne auf dem Boden - nicht dass sie mir noch vom Tisch abstürzt. 
Das Vogelzimmer hat sie bereits von vorne bis hinten erkundet. 

Den Rest des Tages ging es ihr offensichtlich blendend


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2017)

Kirstin, es tut mir so leid für Dich, daß es einige Deiner Zöglinge aus dem Kindergarten doch nicht schaffen,
obwohl Du dir soviel Mühe gibst. Ich drück Dich mal


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo allerseits
nur schnell, damit Ihr Euch nicht srorgt:
Allen Vögeln geht e gut-auch Robin 

Morgen irgendwann im Laufe des Tages mehr I


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2017)

So, da bin ich wieder 
Sorry, dass ich gestern so "kurz angebunden" war.
Der Tag war super, Abends bin ich noch bei einem Verwandten für 1 Stunde zum Gratulieren gewesen, während Ina die zwei unselbständigen (Robin und Happy) weiter gefüttert hat und als ich zurück kam, habe ich die Vögel noch mal gefüttert und dann ging das Drama los: rasende Kopfschmerzen und irgendwann Nachts dann bis heute Nachmittag wurde der Eimer mein ständiger Begleiter 
Keine Ahnung, was das war - aber es ging mir richtig, richtig dreckig.
Entsprechend haben die Vögel heute auch nur 3 x (Robin 5 x) Insekten aus Wildfang bekommen - ansonsten mussten sie mit Frostware leben - jagen mit Eimer dabei ist wirklich alles andere als lustig.....

Jetzt ist aber alles wieder okay. 

Nun also der Nachtrag von gestern und Bericht von heute - von heute leider keine Fotos - aber von gestern - und Robin gibt s morgen.

Zu Ayko:
Ayko war gestern richtig, richtig gut drauf. Den ganzen Morgen flog er rein und raus und JAGTE draussen in der Voliere tatsächlich Insekten über dem kleinen Vogelbad!
Das war schon Akrobatik pur, wie er von ganz oben in der Voliere fast senkrecht nach unten flog, über das Wasser strich und am Ende des Bades genau so fast senkrecht wieder aufstieg und dabei eine Kurve drehte, da ja das Bad fast am Gitter steht!
Ayko hat nicht ein einziges Mal irgendwo das Volierengitter berührt und wahre Akrobatik gezeigt. 

Dann konnte ich sehen, dass seine Schwanzfedern kommen.
Ganz gleichmäßig waren die Hülsen zu sehen und am Ende hatten sie sich ebenso gleichmässig bereits ein Stück geöffnet.
Leider konnte ich das nicht fotografieren, da Ayko immer zu schnell wieder unterwegs war, um irgendetwas zu fokussieren.
Außerdem unterhielt er sich wie schon am Tag zuvor angeregt mit zwei Schwalbenmännern, die ständig um die Voliere flogen und sogar drauf landeten.
Da beide ausserordentlich freundlich waren, gehe ich davon aus, dass Ayko ein Mädel ist 

Am späten Nachmittag dann veränderte Ayko sich vollständig. Sie flog hektisch in der Voliere oder im Vogelzimmer hin und her und das war kein jagen mehr, das war die verzweifelte Suche nach dem Ausgang!

Es war absolut eindeutig: Ayko wollte raus! - So hat sie sich die ganze Zeit nicht aufgeführt.
Ich war hin und hergerissen: Einerseits hatte sie noch keine vollständigen Schwanzfedern - andererseits hatte sie da Flugmanöver hingelegt, die besser waren, als alles, was Jungschwalben nach dem Ausfliegen je zustande kriegen.
Was würde geschehen, wenn sie im Vogelzimmer durchdreht, weil sie unbedingt weg will?
Ich beratschlagte mich mit Ina und folgte meinem Bauchgefühl:
Fridolin zog für die nächsten Stunden ins Vorzimmer um, dann öffnete ich die Luke in der Voliere.
Ayko entdeckte die Öffnung sofort.
Doch sie flog nicht sofort raus. Sie  setzte sich auf den Zweig neben der Öffnung, beäugte das genau, flog eine Runde durch die Voliere, wieder auf den Zweig, dann ins Vogelzimmer, wo sie nochmal richtig herzhaft beim Futter zulangte, dann kam sie wieder raus, setzte sich auf den Zweig, schaute sich um und flog zur Luke raus!

Ihr Flugbild war das einer Jungschwalbe - sie konnte Höhe, Tempo, Wendungen __ fliegen - aber es war "flatteriger", als bei erwachsenen Schwalben. Dieses elegante Segeln wird sie sicher erst können, wenn die Schwanzfedern wieder voll da sind.
Ayko zog zwei grosse Runden um das Stallgebäude und über die Voliere hinweg als ob sie sich orientieren wollte.
Dann drehte sie ab Rischtung Südosten (Hamburg) und entschwand unserem Blickfeld.
Wir spekulierten schon, ob sie zurück nach Lüneburg fliegt - Ina meinte, wir sollten der Finderin Bescheid geben, dass sie Ausschau hält nach einer schwanzlosen Schwalbe.
Ca eine Stunde später tauchte über den Koppeln plötzlich eine 3er Truppe Schwalben auf und jagte vor den Offenstalleingängen und bei den Tümpeln:
Es war Ayko mit den zwei Herren 
Ayko war gut an dem flatterigen Flügelschlag und dem fehlenden Schwanz zu erkennen. Aber sie hielt in allem mit den beiden anderen locker mit 
Ca eine halbe Stunde konnten wir sie beobachten - dann zog der Trupp Richtung Nachbarschaft weg.
Heute hatte ich keine Gelegenheit, viel nach ihnen AUsschau zu halten, da es mir einfach zu dreckig ging.
Aber es waren sowieso bei der Hitze kaum Schwalben unterwegs.
Ich denke, Ayko hat sehr gute Chancen, es zu packen - und ich glaube, es war genau der richtige Zeitpunkt - sie wusste genau, wann sie wieder konnte 
Das letzte Foto von Ayko:
   

Alle anderen Vögel (außer Robin natürlich)  hatte ich gestern und heute in der Voliere - die, die noch nicht fliegen können habe ich im Transportflexarium Morgens rausgetragen und Abends wieder rein.

Eihwi jagt jetzt und gräbt die halbe Voliere um nach Essbarem. Jedes Stück Holz wird umgedreht und untersucht 
Heute stand sie an der Tür und wollte raus.
Ich habe sie ihr geöffnet und sie hüpfte raus, an der Wand längs Richtung Reitplatz. Überall utnersuchte sie den Boden nach Essbarem.
Nach ca 10 Minuten hatte sie offensichtlich genug - sie hüpfte wieder zurück und am Volierengitter neben der Tür auf und ab: sie wollte wieder rein.
Also habe ich sie mir geschnappt und sie wieder in die Voliere gelassen - das war ihr erster kleiner Ausflug 
Heute Abend, als ich die Vögel rein befördern wollte, hüpfte sie schon mal selbst in das Transportflexarium und wartete auf den Taxidienst 

         

Happy entwickelt sich gut. Sie bettelt, was das Zeug hält, hüpft viel in der Voliere rum und versucht sogar Eihwi und Fips um Futter anzubetteln.
Eihwi hat ihr sogar was gesammelt und vor ihr fallen lassen - damit konnte Happy aber nichts anfangen und damit hat Eihwi dann auch das Interesse verloren, Happy Futter zu geben.
Fips schaute erst verdutzt und dann ging er auf Happy los, die eiligst flüchtete und auch keinen zweiten Versuch startete, den Spatz anzubetteln 

       

Fips war Anfangs extrem verschreckt und versteckte sich ständig. Aber im Laufe des Tages und da er sah, dass alle anderen immer zu mir kamen, traute er sich auch aus seiner Deckung.
Langsam taut er auf - und erkundet die Voliere nach Essbarem. Ich glaube, es tut ihm gut, tagsüber da draussen zu sein 
Abends im Vogelzimmer sperre ich ihn allerdings in den Käfig, damit er beim Futter bleibt.
Drinnen ist er sehr viel ängstlicher, als draussen und ich glaube, er ist ganz zufrieden damit, dort sein geschütztes Areal zu haben.
An der Voliere bekommt er ständig Besuch von anderen Spatzen 

           

Fridolin kann mittlerweile alles: jagen, Beute töten, zerlegen und verspeisen und er geniesst es, sich in der Sonne braten zu lassen 
Sein Bein sieht gut aus.
Eigentlich ist er mit allem fit für die Freiheit.
Jetzt muss nur noch das Tape ab, bevor er losziehen kann.
Wir werden es voraussichtlich Mittwoch ab machen - dann noch einen Tag schauen, ob das Bein hält und dann steht einer offenen Dachluke nichts mehr im Weg 

     

Bei Herzi ist alles unverändert. Er kommt und geht, ist frech und super drauf - der kleine Kerl hat es geschafft 
     

Robin geht es weiterhin stabil super gut 
Er hat wieder einen gigantischen Entwicklungsschub gemacht - seine Federliele sind schön lang geworden und er bettelt mittlerweile laut und kräftig nach Futter 
Ich glaube, er ist auf dem richtigen Weg.
Fotos gibt es erst morgen - heute habe ich vergessen und gestern bin ich nicht mehr dazu gekommen.

Dann sind da noch die:
     

....und wer jetzt glaubt, ich halte mich an meine eigenen Aussagen nicht: niemals flugfähige Vögel in Käfige sperren, da sie ihr Gefieder ruinieren.....
...der hat sich getäuscht.
ich habe die da nicht eingesperrt. Das sind wilde Kohlmeisen, die durch die Gitter reinklettern in das Gehege auf dem Tisch, um die restlichen Heimchen und Futterreste von Herzi, die ich dort "vogelsicher" untergebracht habe, rauszuholen 

...und bei den Dielenschwalben sind vorgestern die Küken geschlüpft! Und Punky und Ray füttern tatsächlich BEIDE, während die Mama meist noch auf den Küken sitzt.
Wenn m
Mama mal wegfliegt, sitzt Punky auf der Nestkante und passt auf, während Ray auf der Wasserleitung hockt und eventuell auf die Diele fliegende Fremdschwalben verjagt.
...und da es heute so extrem heiss war, haben die Schwalben doch tatsächlich auf dem Parkplatz vor der Sitzecke ein Sonnenbad genommen.
Ray konnte ich dabei sogar noch fotografieren


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2017)

Na sowas aber auch , da bringst du doch glatt meinen Leserythmus durcheinander. 
Ich mußte doch glatt noch mal hereinschauen, weil es heute morgen nichts zu lesen gab 
Hauptsache ist aber, daß es Dir wieder gut geht . Es liest sich so, als wenn Du einen Migräneanfall gehabt hättest. 
Genau die gleichen Symptome hatte ich, wenn ich unter zu starkem Stress stand. 
Dann bekam ich einen Migränesturz, der mich 24 Stunden aus den Socken haute. 
Also , Liebelein, ab und zu mal etwas kürzer treten, dann kommt das auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Krächzi (20. Juni 2017)

Seh ich das richtig, oder wird Herzis Bäuchlein tatsächlich langsam gelb?


----------



## Tanny (20. Juni 2017)

@Krächzi  ja. ...und bei Fridolin habe ich heute auch einen Gelbstich gesehen 

...und wieder ein heftiger Tag mit Höhen   und Tiefen 

Robin ist heute verstorben 
Ich verstehe es nicht! Gestern war er den ganzen Tag so super stabil und bis zur letzten Fütterung so, wie es sein sollte.
Heute Morgen komme ich ins Esszimmer und wundere mich schon, dass er nicht lautstark bettelt, sondern nur ein leises Piepsen wie am zweiten Tag zu hören war.
 
Er riss den Schnabel auf, nahm ein kleines Heimchen und dann...nichts mehr - keine weiteren Bettelversuche.
Normalerweise hätte er mindestens 3 - 4 Futtertiere abgefragt.
Außerdem hatte er bei der Atmung den Schnabel leicht offen - anders, als bei den anderen war der Kot weiter in Ordnung.
 

20 Min. später schien Robin sich erholt zu haben.
Der Schnabel war bei der Atmung zu, er bettelte etwas kräftiger und bekam zwei kleine Heimchen - er hätte auch noch ein drittes genommen, aber ich wollte erst schauen, wie er sich entwickelt.
15 Minuten später war sein Zustand wieder wie bei der ersten Fütterung.

Als ich das nächste Mal kam, lag er da wie schlafend - und war tot.

 
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, was er hatte - ob es daran lag, dass er gestern nur 5 x Naturfangfütterung und ansonsten aufgetautes Frostfutter bekam?
Oder ob er die Unterkühlung doch nicht so weggesteckt hat, wie ich gehofft habe?
Ich werde es wohl niemals erfahren.
Es war anders, als bei den anderen Zweien und er hatte sich gut entwickelt für die Vorgeschichte - dann plötzlich das.

 

...ich hätte es den kleinen Rotkehlchen wirklich gewünscht, dass sie es schaffen.....


Fips hat glaube ich eine Sehstörung
Das würde auch sein extrem scheues Verhalten erklären und es würde erklären, warum er ausschließlich Sand gefressen hatte.
Seit er gestern in der Voliere langsam anfing, etwas mehr Zutrauen zu entwickeln und zum Füttern aus seinen Verstecken zu kommen, fiel mir zunehmend auf, dass er beim Futter fassen immer erst zwei oder drei mal neben die Pinzette pickt, bis er das Futtertier erwischt.
Ich habe mich daraufhin etwas abseits der Voliere mal ganz still hingesetzt, um ihn zu beobachten.
Er pickt auf dem Boden nach etwas und pickt sicher daneben.
Das mehrmals, bevor er das trifft, was er haben will.
Wo die Futterschalen stehen, weiss er und dort trifft er natürlich sofort etwas Essbares.

Es scheint  nicht so zu sein, dass er nichts sieht, sondern dass er "schief" sieht.
Also dass er die Dinge versetzt sieht  ....vielleicht "schielt" er???
Ich hoffe, er lernt damit umzugehen. Eigentlich müsste das Gehirn da ja "nur" umlernen.
Mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt. Ansonsten scheint er sich in der Voliere und nachts in seinem Käfig wohl zu fühlen.
Mit seinem Gefiederschaden sieht er irgendwie aus, wie eine Schneeflocke......

       

Fridolin geht es blendend.
Vor Eihwi muss er sich draussen an der Futterstelle in Acht nehmen - Eihwi verjagt Fridolin da - aber Fridolin ist so wendig, dass es ihn nicht wirklich stört - zumal er drinnen auch noch seinen Futtertisch hat.
Fridolin versteht sich eindeutig besser mit Schwalben - alles in allem ist er genau, wie Herzi schnell futterneidisch und eifersüchtig.
Wenn ich einen anderen Vogel füttere, ist Fridolin sofort da und versucht das Futter auf dem Weg zu dem anderen Schnabel zu klauen - das nennt sich Mundraub 
In der Duschwanne hat er wieder Heimchen jagen geübt und ich habe ihm gezeigt, dass man die Heimchen auf Sand nicht tothauen kann, sondern dafür einen Stein braucht.
Nach 2 x vormachen hatte Fridolin den Dreh raus und machte es perfekt 
Ansonsten will Fridolin glaube ich raus in die Freiheit - er sitzt gerne auf einer der Latten von der Voliere und schaut sehnsüchtig raus.
Mal schauen, ob wir morgen das Tape entfernen können.
Wenn sein Beinchen ohne Tape hält, kann er vielleicht nächstes Wochenende seinen ersten AUsflug machen 

       

Bei Herzi ist alles im grünen Bereich und wie immer 
Heute brachte seine Finderin ein paar __ Walnüsse aus ihrem Garten vorbei und Herzi war begeistert 

   


Bei Happy habe ich heute zunächst Sorge gehabt: Sie bettelte mich kaum noch an, wenn ich kam, hüpfte mir auch nicht mehr hungrig entgegen, sondern piepte nur zufrieden vor sich hin.
Wenn ich ihr Futter anbot, nahm sie es gnädig an, aber Hunger sieht anders aus 
Das, was sie futterte war viel, viel zu wenig! Ich nahm sie in die Hand - sie war wohlgenährt und nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. 
Als ich wegen Fips außerhalb der Voliere sass und beobachtete, bekam ich dann die Lösung:
Eihwi füttert Happy!!!!
ich traute meinen Augen nicht.
Die kleine Eihwi hüpfte durch s Gehege, sammelte Futter, eilte zu Happy und stopfte ihr das in den Schnabel.
Und Happy bettelt so lautstark, wie sie mich die ersten Tage anbettelte, wenn sie Eihwi sieht.
Da wundert mich natürlich nicht, dass ich als "Ersatzmama" abgeschrieben bin 

Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum Eihwi zwar mal an der Volierentür steht und raus will (ich lasse sie dann, weil sie ja eigentlich bereit für die Freiheit ist), aber spätestens nach 10 Minuten wieder rein will.

Da Eihwi die Kleine so gut versorgt und weil Eihwi nachts im Vogelzimmer nicht frei sein kann, weil sie Fridolin tyrannisiert, seit sie sicher fliegt, habe ich Eihwi für die Nacht  ab sofort mit zu Happy in den Kleintierkäfig gesteckt - das fanden beide offensichtlich ziemlich klasse 

       

....da kann ich mir eigentlich nur wünschen, dass Eihwi ihre "Ammentätigkeit" auch noch auf Asterix und Obelix ausweitet 

 

Die zwei sind mir heute gegen Abend gebracht worden.
Sie wurden heute Morgen wohl auf dem Fussboden in einem Garten gefunden und eingesammelt.
Kein Nest weit und breit, dafür mindestens 7 angefütterte, verwilderte Katzen auf dem Grundstück 
Die Finderin hat die Kleinen eingesammelt, den Tag über mit __ Fliegen versorgt und mir Abends, als sie fahren konnte gebracht.
Eine Rückführung war wohl nicht möglich - zumal sie keine zugehörigen Eltern gesehen habe.
Die zwei sind topfit und machen nicht den Eindruck, als seien sie längere Zeit ohe Versorgung geblieben.
Vielleicht sind sie gestern bei der gigantischen Hitze aus irgendeinem überhitzten Nest gesprungen und unten noch weiter versorgt worden - Amseln sind ja so heimlich, dass man es nicht mitbekommt, wenn man nicht ganz lange und aus grosser Entfernung auf Beobachtungsposten geht.

Und dann sind da noch Fix und Foxy:
 

Die zwei stammen aus meinem Stall.
Erst kam Ina mit dem ersten Schwälbchen morgens aus dem Stall - sie hatte es zwischen den Pferden sitzend gefunden, eine Stunde später fand sie das zweite Schwälbchen auf der Stallgasse.
Beide stammten aus dem Nest über der Notbox.
gestern Abend war da noch alles absolut normal. 4 bis fünf lautstark bettelnde Schnäbel und fleissig fütternde Eltern.
Heute Morgen: das Nest war leer.
Wir dachten, die vier sind ausgeflogen - war aber wohl nicht an dem.
Diese Zwei gehörten zu dem Nest - und ich fürchte, die anderen sind heute Nacht dem Kater zum Opfer gefallen.
Beide waren unheimlich schwach, kraftlos und reaktionslos - die Schleimhäute blass verfärbt, grässlich stinkender Kot, kaum Greifreflex.Keine __ Parasiten. 
Ich tippe auf Vergiftung, weil es so wahnsinnig schnell ging und weil es die gesamte Brut betraf

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob und was da in der Umgebung auf den intensiv genutzten lwstl. Flächen gespritzt wurde - aber ich denke, irgendein Feld wurde gespritzt und die Schwalben haben vermutlich da Futter gejagt 

Die Zwei wanderten erstmal ins Esszimmer, wo ich ca alle 20 Minuten ein paar frisch gekecherte Fliegen in die Kleinen schob.
Sie betteln und sperren nicht freiwillig, schlucken aber, wenn die Fliege erstmal drin ist.
Die ersten Fliegen gab es in Kohlekomprettenwasser gewälzt.
Später gab es ein paar Heimchen, die leicht mit grünem Lehm bepudert waren.
Nach der 3. Fütterung wurde der Greifreflex bei der zuerst gefundenen Schwalbe besser und sie öffnete schon mal vorsichtig die Augen. Außerdem liess der Gestank beim Kot etwas nach.
Die als zweites gefundene Schwalbe brauchte etwas länger, bis sie zu Kräften kam.
Als die Zwei einen einigermaßen stabilen Eindruck machten, habe ich sie ins Vogelzimmer umquartiert.
Da sie beide eigentlich von der Entwicklung so sind, dass sie heute oder morgen hätten ausfliegen können, hoffe ich, falls sie sich schnell genug erholen, dass sie erste Flugversuche im Vogelzimmer unternehmen und dort von ihren Eltern gehört werden.
Sollten diese dann auftauchen und aufgeregt um die Voliere schwirren, könnte ich die zwei den Eltern zurück geben.


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2017)

Wir hatten heute bestes Wetter - Sonne satt, warm, frische Brise, nicht zu heiß - ganz anders, als im Süden....

Herzi war wie immer - sie ist die meiste Zeit unterwegs und ab und an schneit er rein, um was abzustauben 
Am Nachmittag schummelte sie sich auf meine Schulter, als ich in die Voliere ging zum Füttern.
Kaum war sie drin, fiel sie über das Vogelbad her und nahm ein ausgiebiges Bad 

 
Fridolin habe ich heute das Tape entfernt - fand er nicht so toll - aber er hat tapfer mitgemacht 
Nun hoffe ich inständig, dass das Beinchen hält und die Krümmung (ich vermute, dass da ein Grünholzbruch drauf war) gut kalzifiziert ist.
Bisher sah es gut aus - obwohl Fridolin gleich wieder loszog und viel und aktiv auf den Füssen unterwegs war.
   

Fips hat sich angewöhnt, sich immer mal wieder mitten in die Futterschüssel zu setzen.
Da kann er dann wunderbar um sich rum picken und trifft eigentlich immer etwas 
In seinem Käfig Abends sitzt er tief in den kleinen Kobel gekuschelt - für Foto viel zu tief drin.
Tagsüber hatte ich heute keine Zeit zum Fotografieren.
   

Eihwi und Happy sind wirklich wie Mutter bzw. Vater und Kind 
Heute hat Eihwi Happy in die hohe Kunst des selber Essens eingewiesen 
Sie hat Futtertiere zusammen gesucht, ist zu Happy gehüpft und wenn Happy dann heftig bettelte, hielt sie ihr die Futtertiere hin.
Wenn Happy zuschnappen wollte, zog sie den Schabel schräg nach rückwärts unten zurück und liess dann schließlich das Futter fallen.
Happy schaute dann verdutzt. Eihwi stocherte dann demonstrativ auf dem Boden rum, sammelte das Futter wieder ein - gleiches Spiel.
Beim 3. oder 4. Anlauf bekam Happy dann das Futter in den Schnabel ....und,
was soll ich sage: seit heute Nachmittag pickt Happy die ersten Futterteile allein vom Boden 

Eihwi war heute ca 30 Minuten außerhalb des Geheges unterwegs.
Sie flog erst zum Round Pen, sass da eine ganze Weile auf dem obersten Gitter, dann flog sie runter und verschwand unter den Büschen.

Ca 15 Minuten später flog sie hoch in die Fichten und beäugte eine Weile den Voliereneingang.
Sie schien sich da aber nicht hin zu trauen - die Hühner liefen da gerade rum.
Darum piepte sie dann nach mir und als ich kam, hüpfte sie erleichtert auf meinen Arm und ließ sich zurück in die Voliere tragen 
Heute Abend sind die zwei dann wieder zusammen ins Gehege gegangen.

       

Asterix und Obelix sind topfit. Ich hatte sie heute bereits mit draussen in der Voliere.
Dazu habe ich sie mit ihrem Nest in das kleine Transportflexarium gestellt, welches nach vorne (zur Sonne) offen war.
Den Rest habe ich mt einem Handtuch gegen den Wind abgedeckt.
Eihwi schaute immer wieder interessiert vorbei, wen ich die Kleinen fütterte.
Sie betteln und futtern wie die Weltmeister - und gleichmässig wie ein Uhrwerk liefern sie mir bei jeder Fütterung nach dem ersten Futtertier ihr Kotpaket ab 
Abends wandert ihr Nest dann drinnen auf den Tisch und als Dach stelle ich einen Tritthocker drüber:
       

Fix und Foxy haben heute Nachmittag Zuwachs aus Lüneburg bekommen.
Die Kleine wurde am Boden gefunden - eine Rückführung war nicht möglich.
Ich hatte die Finderin gestern schon telefonisch beraten und sie hat die Kleine vorbildlich mit __ Fliegen und Heimchen durchgefüttert, bis sie sie bringen konnte 
Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen: ich habe den Namen der Kleinen vergessen - heute war so ein Chaos mit Beratungsgesprächen, dass ich so langsam die Fälle durcheinander werfe 
Ich habe sie jetzt Tubby genannt, weil ich finde, sie sieht mit ihren 3 kleinen Babypflaumteilen auf dem Kopf aus, wie ein Teletubby 
Fix und Foxy haben fast den ganzen Tag nicht selbständig gefuttert und waren immer noch etwas "apathisch".
Am frühen Nachmittag sassen sie dann endlich gelegentlich mal auf der Nestkante und hatten die Augen auf.
Wenn ich aber rein kam, duckten sie sich sofort wieder weg.
Am späten Nachmittag hat Fix dann zum ersten Mal seinen Schnabel aufgerissen, als ich mit Futter kam 
Später versuchte er auch zu betteln - da fiel auf, dass seine Stimme fast vollständig weg ist.
Es kam nur ein heiseres Fiepsen hervor  ...aber, nachdem das Eis bzgl. Futter fassen gebrochen war, hat er zumindest richtig zugelangt 
Tubby hat sich Anfangs auch immer weggeduckt und futterte nicht freiwillig.
Als sie aber sah, dass Fix den Schnabel aufreisst und jedes Mal was kriegt, hat sie etwas verschüchtert mit gemacht 
Foxy sperrt noch nicht. Sie duckt sich immer tief ins Nest weg, wenn ich komme.
Ich muss sie immer noch aus dem Nest nehmen und das Futtertier in den Schnabel stecken, dann schnappt sie nach und schluckt ab.
Ich hoffe aber, dass sie sich morgen von den anderen Zweien abschaut, wie es geht.
 

In der Voliere gibt es täglich einen frischen Wildkräuterstrauß, den alle gerne durchwühlen, die sich draussen befinden und schon selbständig rumlaufen/fliegen können:
     

Ansonsten hatte ich heute eine Telefonberatung nach der anderen:
lauter Schwalben, die aus dem Nest "gefallen" waren.
Die meisten waren mit Schwalbenlausfliegen befallen oder sie waren Opfer der Hitze im Süden.
In fast allen Fällen waren Rückführungen möglich - da wo es nicht ging, konnte ich das selber aufziehen denke ich ganz gut vermitteln.
Eine der Schwalben wird morgen noch aus dem Lüneburger Raum zu mir gebracht werden, da die Finderin es zeitlich nicht schaffen würde, die Kleine selbst aufzuziehen.

Ein Beratungsfall heute war ganz besonders:
Die Finderin hatte aus einem heruntergebrochenen Mehlschwalbennest im Büro ein lebendes Küken gefunden, welches sie mit nach Hause (anderer Ort) nahm.
Dann googelte sie und rief mich an. Sie wollte wissen, was sie machen kann, wo sie die Kleine in gute Hände geben kann.
Nachdem sie mir die Fundumstände geschildert hatte, bat ich sie, die Kleine auf __ Parasiten zu untersuchen und sie fand: Schwalbenlausfliegen 
Ich erklärte ihr, wie sie die absammeln sollte, wie sie die Kleine mit Fliegen auffüttern kann, damit sie ordentlich bettelt und dass es sich lohnen würde, morgen früh beim Büro ein Kunstnest anzubringen und die Kleine zurück zu setzen.
Später bekam ich eine SMS: Kleine aufgefüttert, bettelt und ist super aktiv - bin heute noch mit ihr zurück zum Büro, Kunstnest angebaut, Kleine reingesetzt - Eltern überglücklich - vielen Dank für die Beratung!

Das sind immer die schönsten Erlebnisse, wenn es Rückmeldungen gibt, dass die Beratung zum Erfolg geführt hat


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juni 2017)

man Kirstin, das treibt mir doch glatt das Wasser in die Augen....
viele mögen denken, rührselig, ist doch nur 'ne Schwalbe..... klar ist ein (nur) Schwälbchen,
für mich hat aber jede Kreatur ihre Daseinsberechtigung und wenn wir ein wenig helfen können,
umso besser!
Dir sei von Herzen gedankt, mal wieder, für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz bei den Piepern!


----------



## Tanny (23. Juni 2017)

Heute war ein Tag - da könnte ich allein mit den Geschichten ein ganzes Buch füllen 
Ich versuche mich also mit den einzelnen Vögeln "kurz" zu fassen - falls ich das hinkriege 
Das Wetter hat heute verrückt gespielt: Morgens sehr warm, windstill, etwas schwül - MIttags zieht innerhalb von einigen Minuten der totale Weltuntergang auf: Gewitter direkt über dem Dorf, Hagelschlag, Sturmböen und etwas weiter die Dorfstrasse runter offensichtlich eine Windhose? Ein gigantischer Baum entwurzelt und der gegenüber auf der anderen Strassenseite stehende fast genau so grosser Baum "abgedreht" erzählte mir Ina, nachdem sie dort längs gefahren war. 
Nach nicht mal einer Stunde war der Spuk wieder vorbei und wir bekamen schwüle 30 Grad.....und Abends brach die SIntflut über uns herein - so viel Wasser kommt sonst in einem Monat nicht runter....und das alles auch in einer halben Stunde!

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wirkten Fix und Foxy sehr, sehr apathisch  
Beiden musste ich ein Futtertier aktiv eingeben. 
Während ich noch Tubby fütterte, die selbst den Schnabel auf machte, verstarb Fix 
So wie Foxy sich zeigte, rechnete ich bei ihr ebenfalls damit, dass sie es nicht schafft. 
Tubby ging es den Umständen entsprechend offensichtlich relativ gut - aber sie futterte definitiv zu wenig. 

Als ich am frühen Nachmittag dann ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich von zwei Schwalben überrascht, die um die Wette sperrten
Das stablisierte sich im Laufe des Tages immer mehr und gegen Abend fingen die zwei sogar zaghaft an sich um den nächsten Happen zu streiten 
Mittlerweile futtern sie genau so viel, wie ich es von meinen Schwalben sonst gewohnt bin und alles ist fast normal - fast, weil sie zwar betteln, wie irre, aber beide tonlos 
Vielleicht kommt das laute Geschrei aber ja dann auch bald 
Fotos vond en zweien habe ich leider nicht - ich dachte, ich hätte welche gemacht - waren aber keine auf der Kamera 

Herzi ist bei dem Unwetter Mittags draussen gewesen und als der regen nachließ, kam sie laut schimpfend und patschnass angeflogen, verlangte sofort ins Vorzimmer gelassen zu werden und setzte sich dort beleidigt in ihre Schlafecke, um sich zu trocknen und von dem nassen Erlebnis zu erholen 
Hier habe ich ebenfalls heute kein Foto 

Bei Asterix und Obelix nichts Neues - sie futtern, schlafen, betteln, wachsen 
  

Eihwi war heute vormittag für rund 4 Stunden draussen unterwegs 
ich rechnete gar nicht, sie noch mal wieder zu sehen, da sie so zielstrebig im Knick verschwand. 
Nach 4 Stunden tauchte sie plötzlich wieder auf, hüpfte vor der Volierentür rum und verlangte Einlass. Sie wurde freudig von Happy begrüsst und nahm sofort ihre Stiefmutterpflichten auf 
Happy dackelt wie ein Schatten hinter Eihwi her und versucht ihr alles nachzumachen 
    

Fips baut langsam seine Scheu ab und rennt wie ein geölter Blitz durch die Voliere. Es scheint, als würde er langsam etwas selbstsicherer 
  

Fridolins Bein hat bisher gut gehalten und Fridolin zeigte mir heute Nachmittag deutlich, dass er raus will. 
Also habe ich die Dachluke auf gemacht und ihm gezeigt, dass man da raus kann. 
Es dauerte keine 5 Minuten, da hüpfte Fridolin raus, schaute sich um und....flog davon. Er verschwand hinter dem Haus im Garten. 
Ich fragte mich, ob ich ihn wohl noch Mal wieder zu Gesicht bekomme.....
...nach einer halben Stunde hörte ich vom Volierendach ein vertrautes Piepsen  - Fridolin sass da und schaute auf mich herab 
Eine weitere halbe Stunde verbrachte Fridolin da oben, bevor er runter kam und durch die von mir geöffnete Tür zurück in die Voliere flog und im Vogelbad erstmal ein ausgiebiges Bad nahm. 
Den Rest des Tages verbrachte er zufrieden beim Sonnenbaden in der Voliere. 
                      

Direkt nach dem sintflutartigen Regenguss heute Abend geschahen dann noch zwei unerwartete "Wunder" :
1. Tyri tauchte auf und hatte drei bezaubernde Kids im Schlepptau 
Sie ist immer noch so grau, wie damals - ihre Fehlfarbe hat sich also nicht rausgewachsen. 
Ihre Kids sind unverkennbar ihre, denn sie sind ebenfalls grauer, als alle anderen - aber sie haben ein ganz wenig mehr Farbe, als ihre Mutter / Vater???
Völlig ohne Scheu landete Tyri auf dem Tisch und pickte vor unseren AUgen dort die letzten Futterkrümel zusammen. 
Dabei ließ sie sich von unseren Bewegungen und Geräuschen nicht beeindrucken. 
2. Fast zeitgleich erschien Claudi unter dem Carportdach! Eindeutig zu erkennen an seinen zwei weissen Federn, die er immer noch hat! Auch er ist also gut durchs Jahr gekommen und noch da 

Ansonsten hatte ich heute so viele Beratungsgespräche, dass ich aufgehört habe zu zählen. 
Und gegen Abend kam dann Merlin: 
        

Merlin ist eine Mönchsgrasmücke (Ästling), die elternlos in einem garten am Boden gefunden wurde. 
nachdem klar war, dass Merlin ein Ästling ist, haben die Finder eine Rückführung versucht. 
Allerdings ließen sich keine Eltern sehen. Dafür stand Merlin, als das 2. Unwetter hereinbrechen wollte vor der Terassentür und "klopfte an" 
Merlin wurde also rein geholt und zu mir befördert 
Der Kleine ist echt lustig - und ganz schön selbstbewusst!
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass er aus einer Handaufzucht stammt und bei der AUswilderung was verkehrt gelaufen ist, weshalb er nun hilflos im Nirwana sass.....
Der Kleine hat keine Scheu vor Menschen, bettelt jeden, der nach Mensch aussieht nachdrücklich um Futter an und er bettelt pünktlich nach der Uhr alle 30 Minuten und bis Schlag 22.00 Uhr. Das ist genau der Rythmus, der vielerorts als Fütterungsrythmus empfohlen wird. 
Ich vermute, Merlin war soweit, dass er raus kann und er wurde nicht von zu Hause raus gelassen, sondern, wie es oft empfohlen wird, dahin gefahren, wo es weitere Grasmücken gibt, um ihn da "auszuwildern". 
So konnte er, als er in Not kam, weil das Wetter so gigantisch umschlug nnicht zurück finden zu seinen Ersatzeltern. 
Ist nur eine Vermutung, aber es passt. 
Jetzt sitzt Merlin satt und zufrieden in einem Flexarium 

Eric ist eine Rauchschwalbe, die mir gegen 22 Uhr aus Lüneburg gebracht wurde. 
Eric wurde gestern auf dem Boden gefunden. Alle Geschwister tot, Nest runter gebrochen 
Ihr Zustand ist m.E: kritisch. 
Die Finderin und ihre Familie haben sich den ganzen Tag intensiv um den Kleinen gekümmert und __ Fliegen geklatscht und gefüttert, was das Zeug hält. 
Ich denke, ohne diesen Einsatz hätte Eric diesen Tag schon nicht überlebt. 

Im Nest müssen sich Parasitendramen abgespielt haben. 
Die Kleine hat teigiges Gefieder (fühlt sich an, wie das Fell von Curley Horses), auf dem Rücken war ein festgebissenes, vertrocknetes Insekt mit Flügeln, als ich im Flaum/Gefieder nach __ Parasiten Ausschau hielt, hatte ich büschelweise Flaum und Federn in der Hand - sie fallen einfach so aus! 
Der ganze Vogel wirkt "räudig". 
Ich habe keinerlei Parasiten gefunden. 
Trotz der Wärme war die kleine Schwalbe sehr kalt. 
Sie sitzt jetzt warm, hat Abendbrot gehabt und schläft nun.

Da ich soetwas nooch nie bei Vögeln gesehen habe, habe ich in der Wildvogel-Notfallgruppe bei FB die Fotos eingestellt und nachgefragt, ob jemand das kennt. 
Am plausibelsten und passendsten war für mich, dass dies die Folge von Überhitzung im Nest in Verbindung mit Mangelernährung wegen Insektenmangels ist. 

Auf jeden Fall wäre das die angenehmere Variante als wenn die Ursache irgendwelche Milben oder Krankheiten wären. 
Zumal der Totoalausfall der Federn erlauben würde, dass das Gefieder dieses Jahr noch funktionsfähig nachwächst und ihr eine Überwinterung erspart bliebe. 
Aber erstmal muss sie überhaupt die Nacht und die nächsten Tage überstehen und wieder zu Kräften kommen......


----------



## Tanny (23. Juni 2017)

Ach so, das habe ich noch vergessen: 
Ina hat heute Ayko im Stall gesehen!!!
SIe  scheint dort mit ihrem Partner brüten zu wollen 

...und bei den Dielenschwalben wächst und gedeiht die Brut mt ihren 2 Vätern. 
Jetzt hört man die Küken schon deutlich betteln!


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2017)

Sorry, tut mir leider aber ,
im Moment bin ich ein wenig überfordert, wer war denn Ayko ??


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2017)

@Anne
Ich __ blicke auch nicht mehr durch.
Aber die Namen Tyri und Claudi sind mir noch bekannt. Schön, dass sie leben und vorbei geschaut haben. 

Ah ich habe es gefunden: Ayko die Schwalbe mit dem fehlenden Schwanzgefieder.


----------



## Tanny (24. Juni 2017)

An manchen Tagen zweifel ich an dem, was ich tue ...und ich frag mich, ob es überhaupt SInn macht.....
...aber dann sehe ich Vögel wie Pummelchen, Sunny, Punky und Ray, Krah, Marco, Herzi, Tyri, Claudi etc. und dann weiss ich, dass es Sinn macht.

Heute Morgen kam ich ins Vogelzimmer - ich erwartete Merlin quickfidel vorzufinden und Eric hoffentlich noch lebend.........

Was ich vorfand war völlig unerwartet:
Merlin  lag tot im Flexarium 
Ich konnte es gar nicht glauben - und ich habe KEINEN Schimmer, warum?
Er war quickfidel, absolut unauffällig, nicht die kleinste Verletzung, keine Verhaltensauffälligkeiten......
Er muss in den frühen Morgenstunden gestorben sein, denn er hat die ganze Nacht ganz normalen Kot abgesetzt.

So lag er da                                                und so sah sein Schlafplatz aus:
                                

und selbst eine Stunde später sah er noch nicht tot aus, obwohl er es längst war 
          
ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben......

Von Eric hörte ich keinen Ton als ich Morgens ins Vogelzimmer kam und ich befürchtete schon, dass auch er verstorben ist.
Aber Eric lebte noch 
Er wirkte extrem wackelig und als könne er sich kaum auf den Beinchen halten.
Das (verbliebene) Gefieder am Körper wirkte aber deutlich besser. Es war nicht mehr "teigig" und hatte sogar etwas Glanz.
Dafür sieht der Kopf nach wie vor grausam aus.
Der Kleine ist immer noch sehr, sehr schwach und noch lange nicht über den Berg.
Ich rechne jedes Mal, wenn ich zum Füttern komme damit, dass er nicht mehr lebt.
Und gefüttert habe ich heute sehr oft.
Da er jeweils nur eine einzige Pinzette mit __ Fliegen (meist sind da drei Stück zur Kugel gedreht drauf) nimmt - und die auch nur nach zig facher Aufforderung, habe ich meistens  alle 15 - 20 Minuten gefüttert.
Die Fliegen habe ich mindestens jedes 3. Mal in einer Elektrolyte/Glycose Lösung gebadet.
Außerdem gab es eine Mahlzeit mit Korvimin bestäubt, da der Kleine mit Sicherheit überall Mangel leidet.
Was mir auffällt: Eric sucht die Wärme.
Ich habe die Wärmeplatte so eingestellt, dass er je nach dem, wo im Nest er sich positioniert, von sehr warm bis keine Extrawärme alles aufsuchen kann.
Er sitzt immer an der wärmsten Stelle.
Er ist ein Kämpfer....aber ob es reicht?
Die Fotos sind von heute Morgen:
       

Nachtrag: nachdem ich das oben geschrieben habe, bin ich noch mal zu Eric, um ihn zu füttern - er ist verstorben 

....und als ob das alles noch nicht genug ist, hat Fips heute einen Unfall gehabt 

Fips fing endlich an, Vertrauen zu fassen und da er nicht mehr ständig panisch auf der Flucht war, habe ich heute Morgen seinen Käfig entfernt und ihm die Duschwanne eingerichtet.
Er fand es toll: sandbadete, futterte, erkundete alles und war sichtlich zufrieden, Nachts nicht mehr im Käfig zu sitzen 

Da wir heute Regen und ungemütliches Wetter hatten, habe ich die Vögel, die nicht eigenständig in die Voliere fliegen können, drinnen gelassen, bis am Nachmittag die Sonne doch noch durch kam - da durfte dann auch der Rest der Bande raus.
So auch Fips.
Jedes mal, wenn ich zum Füttern kam und bei Asterix und Obelix fütterte, kam er angehüpft, hockte sich erwartungsvoll vor deren Nest und schimpfte, dass ich nicht sofort ihn bedachte 

Als ich am späten Nachmittag wieder mal zum Füttern kam, hockte Fips gerade auf einem der tiefer gelegenen Äste in der Voliere.
Statt wie sonst auf den Boden zu hüpfen und zu Fuss zu kommen, versuchte er auf den nächsten Zweig zu hüpfen - verfehlte diesen und fiel runter auf den Sand, der dort lag.
Ich sah es im AUgenwinkel - er landete irgendwie auf Kopf und Schulter  und lag da am Boden und fing fürchterlich an zu krampfen und sich zu verbiegen - es sah aus wie ein epileptischer ANfall.
Ich nahm ihn sofort auf und legte ihn in meine Hand. Wenn sein Körper wieder krampfen wollte, hielt ich sein Köpfchen mit dem Finger auf der einen Seite gerade nach vorn, damit er sich nicht völlig verbiegt und der Krampfanfall hörte wieder auf.
Ich konnte fühlen, dass er insgesamt immer ruhiger und entspannter wurde, wenn ich ihn in der Hand so zwischen den Fingern hielt, dass der Körper sich bei Krämpfen eben nicht verbiegen kann.
Sowie ich ihn aus der Hand in ein Nest setzen wollte, begannen die Krämpfe wieder.
Also nahm ich eine rechteckige kleine Schale, polsterte diese aus, baute zwei Rollen aus Küchenpapier, wo ich Fips gerade rein legen konnte und eine kleine Rolle "V-förmig", vorne, die das Köpfchen stützte und gerade hielt.
Dann wickelte ich eine Mullbinde locker um das ganze "Paket", also um die Schale, damit Fips genau in dieser Konstruktion liegen blieb und nicht bei einem Krampfanfall nach oben raushüpft.
So habe ich das ganze "Paket" dann in einen Karton m Luftlöchern gestellt und dieses wiederum ins Esszimmer, wo es relativ kühl ist.
Ich rechnete damit, dass Fips nicht lange leben würde. Als ich vorhin Eric nochmal füttern wollte, habe ich vorsichtig bei Fips in den Karton geschaut: er lebt und lag da relativ entspannt.
Ich bot ihm eine in Traumeel getauchte Fliege an - die wollte er nicht - aber er "knabberte" den Traumeeltropfen ab.
Dann habe ich den Karton wieder verschlossen - keine AHnung, wie ich Fips morgen früh vorfinden werde......
Was für ein blöder Sturz!
Die Fotos sind von Vormittags, als die Welt nnoch in Ordnung war:
     

und das war Nachmittags in der Voliere vor dem Unfall:
 

Bei Asterix und Obelix ist alles im grünen Bereich - sie wachsen und gedeihen und haben zum Glück keinerlei Probleme 
   

Foxy ist glaube ich über den Berg und Tubby ist auch "aufgetaut" 
Bereits heute morgen wurde ich von zwei stummen, aber weit offenen Schnäbeln begrüsst.
Im Laufe des Tages wurde das Betteln immer massiver und Nachmittags "vergassen" die zwei sich hin und wieder und bettelten sogar mit Ton 
Zwei Mal haben die beiden sich sogar aktiv gestritten um einen Happen 
Heute hatte ich bei den Zweien das Gefühl: ja, die packen es!!!
       

Fridolins Bein hält weiterhin 
Er war heute vom späten Vormittag bis zum späten Nachmittag draussen unterwegs.
Gelegentlich kam er mal an der Voliere vorbei, erzählte was und war wieder weg.
Einmal sah ich ihn auf dem Dach mit Marco Kontakt aufnehmen 
Ob es ein Streit war oder irgendein freundliches Begrüssungsritual konnte ich bei dem Tanz der Zwei nicht ausmachen.
Jedenfalls flogen sie irgendwann zusammen um die Ecke weg.
Am späten Nachmittag erschien Fridolin wieder, verlangte in die Voliere gelassen zu werden und begab sich direkt ins Bad 

 

Eihwi blieb heute den ganzen Tag bei Happy - obwohl sie über die Dachluke genau wie Fridolin hätte raus gehen können.
Eihwi und Happy waren heute fast ständig zusammen in der Voliere unterwegs.
Ihnen geht es blendend 

 

Herzi tauchte wie immer gelegentlich auf und machte dummes Zeug 
     

...und dann kam heute am späten Nachmittag noch ein erwachsener Buchfink.
Er wurde von aufmerksamen Schülern an der Elsa Brändström Schule in Elmshorn verletzt gefunden und von einem Lehrer mit Schüler vorbei gebracht.
Anfangs hing sein Flügel stark - später trug er ihn.
Er hatte eine kleine Verletzung an der "Schulter", die etwas blutete.
Die habe ich mit Traumeel versorgt und da der Kleine sonst einen klaren Eindruck machte, habe ich ihm das Flexarium ins Esszimmer gestellt, mit Futter ausgestattet (Heidelbeeren, Rosinen, Ebereschenbeeren, Sämereien, Insekten und normales Vogelfutter.
Außerdem eine kleine Badewanne.
Dann habe ich den grössten Teil des Flexariums abgedeckt, damit er sich verstecken und sich ins Dunkle zurückziehen kann, da ja auch ein ANflugtrauma nicht ganz auszuschließen war - obwohl er absolut klar war.
Der Kleine scheint da gut klar zu kommen. Er hat sich Futter geholt, ist trinken gegangen und sass ansonsten abwechselnd auf einem der Zweige oder auf dem Boden.
Je nachdem, wie er und / oder Fips sich morgen früh zeigen, werde ich noch zu meinem Tierarzt fahren.
Falls der Buchfink nicht noch irgendwelche inneren, nicht sichtbaren Verletzungen hat, morgen noch lebt und stabil ist, werde ich ihn ins Vogelzimmer umsiedeln.
Fotos zeigen nur wenig von dem Kleinen, da ich ihn nicht verschrecken wollte:


----------



## DbSam (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo Kirstin,

wenn mal wieder alles schief laufen sollte, dann schau Dir dieses Foto an:



Klasse 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Einmal sah ich ihn auf dem Dach mit Marco Kontakt aufnehmen
> Ob es ein Streit war oder irgendein freundliches Begrüssungsritual konnte ich be


Die haben sich nur gegenseitig bestätigt, das sie es so richtig gut erwischt hat bei dieser liebevollen Vogel Mama. 
Und die anderen, naja kennst ja meine Meinung, leben und leben lassen aber wenn es die Natur so will, auch gehen lassen.  Es hat zumindest dort alles seinen Grund. Auch wenn wir ihn nicht verstehen. 
Fühle dich gedrückt und danke für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2017)

Kirsten,
ich bin mit Dir traurig, und drück Dich auch mal aus der Ferne .
( Das gefällt mir, gilt nur für das Positive )


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juni 2017)

Liebe Kirstin, ein dicker Knuddler kommt auch von mir aus dem Norden! Was die kleinen gefiederten Freunde angeht, kann es niemand besser machen als Du, davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Und so bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass Du zwischendurch immer auch mal an Dich denken und in Ruhe  solltest.

Ganz liebe Grüße!


----------



## Tanny (25. Juni 2017)

DANke Euch allen für die lieben Worte 

Der Tag heute war irgendwie schon wieder viel zu kurz - kaum fing er an, war es auch schon wieder Abend - so kam es mir jedenfalls vor....
Erst am späten Nachmittag gab es Sonne - vorher immer Regen, Regen, Regen....
Bei Herzi alles wie immer - sie flog häufiger mal für ein halbes Stündchen Pause ins Vorzimmer - da ist es einfach trockener  ansonsten war sie ständig unterwegs.
 
Fridolin fliegt jetzt in der Voliere rein und raus, als hätte er nie etwas anderes gemacht.
Er war immer mal für ein bis zwei Stunden unterwegs, dann trocknete er im Vogelzimmer erst Mal wieder durch, bevor er wieder loszog
Außerdem muss er immer mal schauen, was die Schwalben machen - die scheint er zu mögen.
Irgendwie scheinen Bachstelzen und Schwalben einen Draht zueinander zu haben - Marco und Polo mochten die Schwalben ja auch.
                 

Asterix und Obelix haben heute ihr Nest verlassen und sind gleich ganz selbstbewusst durch die Voliere gehüpft.
Eihwi ist sogar gleich hingeeilt und wollte ihnen Futter in den Schnabel schieben, als sie bettelten - aber diese kleinen Esel haben sie ignoriert 
Eihwi war heute nicht unterwegs - ich glaube, ihr war das Wetter zu mies.
Da Eihwi im Vogelzimmer alle anderen Vögel arg piesackt, wenn sie dort frei ist (in der Voliere ist nichts los), wandert sie nachts zum Schlafen ins Kleintiergehege - und bisher hatte ich Happy da ja mit rein gesetzt - jetzt sind Asterix und Obelix auch dabei.
Vielleicht lassen sie sich ja doch noch von Eihwi füttern - das würde mir die Arbeit sehr erleichtern 
     

Foxy und Tubby sind meines Erachtens über den Berg
Sie haben sich zum ersten mal heute wie ganz normale Schwalben benommen, lautstark gebettelt und sich um jeden Happen gestritten.
Außerdem futtern sie wie die Scheunendrescher - entsprechend viel kommt hinten wieder raus 
Das auf dem Foto ist das Ergebnis von ca 3 Stunden
     

Bei Fips hatte ich erwartet, dass er die Nacht nicht überlebt.
Aber als ich heute Morgen den Karton öffnete, schauten mir zwei kleine, schwarze Augen erwartungsvoll entgegen 
Ich wickelte ihn also erstmal aus seiner Bandage und hoffte so sehr, dass er nicht mehr so krampft....
....leider erfüllte sich der Wunsch nicht  Kaum war die Mullbinde weg, krampfte der kleine Körper wieder unkontrolliert wie bei einem Epileptiker.
Ich nahm ihn sofort in die Hand, stützte ihn und der Krampf hörte auf und Fips entspannte.
Es sieht so furchtbar aus - und Futter nahm er nicht.
Ich entschloss mich schweren Herzens, ihn wenn ich alle anderen Vögel versorgt habe, zu erlösen.
Zunächst packte ich ihn aber erstmal wieder ein.
Nachdem ich aus dem Vogelzimmer zurück kam, machte ich für Herzi noch mal 3 Heimchen fertig, wobei ich eines mit Vit B Komplex Inj Lösung impfte.
Ich rechnete nicht wirklich damit, dass er etwas essen würde - aber irgendwie musste ich ihm das einfach noch Mal anbieten.
Und dann traute ich meinen Augen nicht: der Kleine fiel über die Heimchen her, als hätte er eine Woche gehungert!!!
Ich musste ihm als Nachschlag sogar noch 2 Wachsmottenlarven fertig machen.
Ein wirklich leidender Vogel, der nicht mehr will, verhält sich so nicht 
Angesichts dieser Wendung wollte ich ihm noch eine Chance geben. Es scheint ja eine Art Schleudertrauma / Nervenstörung zu sein.
Das braucht für Heilung einige Tage - wenn es denn heilt.
Also entschied ich, ihm die Zeit zu geben, solange er frisst und nicht wirkt, als wolle er nicht mehr.
Damit ich ihn nicht bei jeder Fütterung umständlich ein und auswickeln muss (er kotet ja auch), er aber eine massive Stütze wie ein Korsett braucht, damit er nicht in Dauerkrämpfe verfällt, habe ich ihm ein "U-Boot" gebastelt.
Mit Hilfe einer Pappe aus einer Küchenpapierrolle und einer Mullbinde wickelte ich eine Art hochwandiges U. Vorne kam mit Hilfe eines Stücks entsprechend gefalteten Küchenpapiers eine Stütze für die Brust rein und mit einem zur Wurst gedrehten Küchenpapier schob ich links und rechts hinter dem Köpfchen die Enden als Stütze (statt meiner Finger) für den Kopf rein.
Sieht völlig idiotisch aus - aber Fips sitzt darin absolut gerade, rundum gestützt und dabei aber nirgends eingequetscht.
Ihm scheint es zu gefallen, denn er sitzt da sehr entspannt drin und kann da auch ohne, dass sein Kopf sich immer zur Seite wegkrampft futtern.
Mit einem Stück 2. Mullbinde umwickel ich die gesamte Konstruktion mit Fips drin, damit er bei einem Krampfanfall nicht nach oben rauskippt.
Die 2. Mullbinde kann ich problemlos bei jeder Fütterung abnehmen, Fips herausheben, den Küchenpapierstreifen unter ihm (der ja dann auch mit Kot versehen ist) auswechseln, Fips wieder rein setzen und wieder zu wickeln.
Einige Futtertiere habe ich heute wieder in etwas Elektrolyte gebadet, dann gab es Hypericum und Nektron.
Da Fips ja bereits Körner und Sämereien futterte, habe ich die durch die Quetsche gedreht, mit etwas warmem Wasser zu einem Brei angedickt und bei jeder Mahlzeit die Futtertiere darin gewendet.
Und morgen bekommt Fips einen Hausbesuch: vielleicht lässt sich osteopathisch etwas machen. Wenn es ein Schleudertrauma oder eine Blockade ist, dürfte das die allergrösste Chance haben  Ich wünsche dem kleinen, tapferen Kerl jedenfalls von Herzen, dass "nur" etwas fest sitzt, was sich lösen lässt ......
Hier die U-Boot Bilder - nicht schön, aber wirksam:
   

Der Buchfink hat die Nacht überlebt.
Ich habe ihn Ebsi getauft, da er an der EBS aufgefunden wurde.
Als ich morgens ins Eßzimmer kam, sass er auf einem Zweig im Flexarium und nachdem ich Fips wieder eingewickelt hatte, hockte er auf dem Rand des Vogelbades.
Ebsi frisst und trinkt und hüpft herum. Alles in allem machte er auf mich einen relativ entspannten Eindruck.
Wenn ich mich allerdings dem Flexarium näherte, konnte ich sehen, dass seine Spannung stieg und wenn ich zu nahe kam, wollte er flüchten.
Ich entschied, dass es im Vogelzimmer besser aufgehoben ist, da er sich da "freier" fühlen kann.
Also richtete ich ihm die Duschwanne ein.
Auf dem Foto sitzt er auf den unteren Zweigen - ich hoffe, demnächst kann ich mal bessere Fotos von ihm machen - im Moment nutzt er noch jedes Blatt als Deckung, um nicht gesehen zu werden.
Da er seinen Flügel wieder trägt und ich deswegen einen Bruch für relativ unwahrscheinlich halte und eher "nur" die kleine WUnde unter dem Flügel als Ursache für die Flugunfähigkeit sehe, habe ich heute keinen Tierarzt besuch gemacht.
Ebsi wird schon "panisch", wenn ich ihm nur zu nahe komme - wenn er auch noch hochgenommen und untersucht wird, wird das für ihn hochgradigen Stress bedeuten.
Darum entschied ich, ihn hier erst Mal "ankommen" zu lassen und alles weitere nächste Woche abhängig von den Entwicklungen zu entscheiden.

 

Dann wurde mir heute noch ein kleiner Zaunkönigästling gebracht, den die Finder ihrer Katze abgenommen hatte.
Der Kleine war sehr aktiv und wollte eigentlich nur weg/raus.
ich konnte äusserlich außer einer kleinen Abschürfungen an der Seite keinerlei Verletzungen aus machen.
Angesichts seines Verhaltens riet ich den Findern, ihn wieder mit zu nehmen und zu versuchen, ihn den Eltern zurück zu geben.
Leider wollten sie es nicht - es gäbe bei ihnen in der gegend zu viele Katzen 
Ich nahm ihn also auf und setzte ihn in das grosse Flexarium, wo ich vorher einige grosse Birkenzweige voll belaubt drin unterbrachte, damit der Kleine sich überall verstecken kann.
Trotzdem "tobte" er im Flexarium und rief verzweifelt nach seinen Eltern - er kam gar nicht zur Ruhe - selbst als ich das Flexarium abdeckte.
Eine Stunde später fand ich ihn tot. 
Ich habe ihn mir noch mal ganz genau angesehen: keine Verletzungen - keine Auffälligkeiten.
Ich vermute, der Kleine hat sich so aufgeregt, dass sein Kreislauf kollabiert ist.....
 

...und so sah es im Vogelzimmer heute Abend aus 
 

Und zu guter Letzt: bei Punky, Ray und ihrem Mädel schauten heute die Küken erstmal über den nestrand und bettelten lautstark.
Mindestens fünf sind es - so viele habe ich heute zählen können


----------



## Tanny (26. Juni 2017)

Heute war fast ein "entspannter" Tag 
Bei Herzi, Fridolin und den 4 Amseln EIhwi, Happy, Asterix und Obelix war alles beim "Alten".
Fridolin war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs und kam nur ab und an für eine Pause in die Voliere.
Pünktlich zum "Einschluss" (wenn ich die Einflugklappe zu mache) war er aber wieder zu Hause und ließ sich auf seinem Schlafast nieder.
Die AMseln waren den ganzen Tag in der Voliere und die Kleinen sind da sehr aktiv.
Eihwi ist 2 x durch die Volierenluke raus geflogen, war jeweils einige Stunden weg und kehrte dann zurück.
Herzi hat sich heute mal zur Abwechselung wieder entschieden, drinnen zu schlafen.
                                 

Foxy und Tubby sind topfit, streiten sich um jeden Bissen, betteln lautstark und hängen gelegentlich schon mal an der Nestkante - ich denke, in den nächsten Tagen werden sie ihre ersten Flugversuche machen 

         

Fips war heute Morgen unverändert. Er futtert gigantische Mengen, sein Kot ist wie er sein soll, er macht einen "gelassenen" Eindruck, aber wenn ich ihn "auspackte" begannen sofort diese gigantischen Krampfattacken.
...und dann kam die Osteopathie.
Ich habe nur gestaunt: Fips sass in der Hand der Osteopathin und schien es regelrecht zu geniessen. Er machte richtig mit.
Seit dem Unfall war er keine Sekunde in der Lage, den Kopf gerade zu halten oder kontrolliert zu bewegen.
Nur mit einer Stütze/Gegendruck (deswegen das U-Boot) war es im möglich, gerade zu bleiben.
Nahm man die Stütze weg, drehte sich der Kopf sofort krampfartig nach rechts immer weiter nach hinten und gleichzeitig krampfte das linke Bein nach vorne hoch und der ganze Körper verdrehte sich völlig abartig - es sah aus wie ein "Todeskrampf".
Die gesamte Wirbelsäule war/ist mehrfach gestaucht und gedreht. Der Hals/Schulterbereich war am heftigsten betroffen.

Ca eine 3/4 Stunde sass Fips in der Hand der Therapeutin und ließ sich behandeln.
Das ist eine gigantisch lange Zeit, die der Kleine da angenommen hat - zuletzt habe ich es bei Krah erlebt, dass ein Vogel so lange "will".
Dann - ziemlich zum Schluss traute ich meinen AUgen nicht:
die Therapeutin nahm am Kopf von Fips den stützenden Finger weg und.....der Kopf krampfte nicht zur Seite, sondern blieb gerade und Fips konnte den Kopf normal nach links und rechts drehen und sich die Gegend ansehen!!!

Allerdings brauchte er weiterhin eine Stütze im Flügelbereich.
Liess man ihn da auch los, begann er unkontrolliert zu flattern, im Körper wieder zu krampfen und dann zog der Kopf nach.
Die Halswirbelsäule ist jetzt frei. Nun werden die nächsten Tage zeigen, wie weit der Rest sich, nachdem die Hauptblockade gelöst ist, selbst regenerieren kann.
Wenn es wieder zum Stillstand der Entwicklung kommen sollte,  gibt es in einigen Tagen sonst noch eine zweite Osteopathieeinheit.

Nun liegt es bei Fips zu entscheiden, ob er versuchen will, diesen Weg weiter zu gehen oder ob er sich entscheidet zu gehen.
Ausgestanden ist das Ganze noch nicht - es sieht immer noch heftig aus und ist wirklich ernst.
Aber die drastische Veränderung heute im Kopfbereich gibt Anlass zu vorsichtiger Hoffnung 

Foto habe ich heute nicht - morgen muss ich mal schauen, ob ich für Fips jetzt etwas baszteln kann, was ihm zwar noch seitlich die erforderliche Stabilität gibt, ihm aber erlaubt, die Füsse und Flügel dabei frei zu bewegen. Mir schwebt da so eine Art Korsett vor.
Vor dem inneren Auge weiss ich genau, wie es aussehen muss - nur meine Modellbaufähigkeiten lassen zu wünschen übrig........


Nachdem wir Fips wieder verpackt und abgefüttert haben (meine Osteopathin war fasziniert, was alles in dem kleinen Kerl verschwindet  ), hat sie sich gleich noch Ebsi im Vogelzimmer angeschaut.
Als sie ihn in die Hand nahm, entspannte er und wurde ganz ruhig.
Er nahm die Therapie einige Minuten an - dann sah man, dass er genug hatte und als meine Osteopathin die Hand öffnete, hüpfte Ebsi zurück in die Duschwanne.
So habe ich das bisher bei den meisten WIldvögeln erlebt, die osteopathisch behandelt wurden.
Krah und Fips sind bisher die einzigen gewesen, bei denen ich erlebt habe, dass sie so lange "mitmachten".
Abends jagte Ebsi in der Duschwanne Heimchen und er hüpfte auf verschiedene, niedrige Äste.
Er war aktiver als bisher - also mit Sicherheit hat sich auch da eine Blockade im Schulterbereich gelöst, die er von dem Anflugtrauma mit SIcherheit hatte.
Inwieweit der Flügel so ausheilt, dass er wieder wird __ fliegen können, muss nun die Zeit zeigen.
           

Soweit zu heute......


----------



## Krächzi (26. Juni 2017)

Ich finde es schon mal fazinierend, dass man einen so kleinen Vogel überhaupt mit Osteopathi behandeln kann. Da ist doch alles so winzig. Großes Lob an Deine Osteopathin.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juni 2017)

Einfach spitze, ich staune jedes Mal über Deine Berichte.
Es macht einen zwar traurig wenn es Zöglinge nicht schaffen, andererseits regelt die Natur das oft von alleine und dann war es wohl das Beste für die Kleinen 
Nicht den Mut verlieren, denn viele Piepmätze haben es geschafft und bringen einem zum Lachen wie der kleine Clown Herzi  
Für Fips hoffe ich das Allerbeste, Deine Aufopferung (wenn ich es so nennen darf) ist einmalig!


----------



## Tanny (27. Juni 2017)

@Krächzi  ja, sie ist super 
Bei Krah war es natürlich einfacher, weil sie grösser war - aber bei so einem kleinen Vogel geht es auch - eben nur mit einem Finger, statt mit der ganzen Hand 
Allerdings funktioniert es nur, wenn der Vogel auch bereit ist das anzunehmen und mitzumachen. Und es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie selbst die Wildvögel ganz entspannt da sitzen und zu wissen scheinen, das es ihnen hilft 
Wenn nachhaltige Schäden vorhanden sind (Brüche, Risse etc.) - das kann die Osteopathie natürlich auch nicht direkt richten.
Aber ich habe schon oft erfahren (auch bei den Pferden und bei mir), dass, wenn Blockaden (durch Traumata, Stauchungen etc.) vorliegen, diese eben auch die Selbstheilung des Körpers blockieren.
Wenn die beseitigt sind, dann kann der Körper oft beeindruckende "Reparaturen" vollführen - ganz besonders bei Schädigungen der Nerven.

@Ida  das ist keine "Aufopferung" - es macht mir ja Spass. Ihr opfert Euch ja auch nicht auf, wenn Ihr rund um die Uhr an den Teichen werkelt 


Heute war mal wieder ein Traumtag: viel Sonne, warm und ein wenig Wind.
Bei Herzi alles wie immer - oder auch nicht.....dazu mehr bei Fips 
Fridolin flog heute Morgen nach dem Frühstück wie jeden Morgen gleich weg.
Anders als sonst war er aber schon eine Stunde später wieder in der Voliere und sass dort ruhend auf einem Bein 
Als ich ihn auf die Hand hüpfen lassen wollte, setzte er das zweite Bein ab und zog es gleich wieder hoch - er mochte es nicht belasten.
Die Stelle, wo die starke Verbiegung war, war leicht geschwollen - es wird also damals ein Grünholzbruch drauf gewesen sein und er hält der Belastung nicht stand 
Beim Menschen hätte man einen solchen Bruch operativ richten müssen - bei so einem kleinen Vogel ist er wohl bei den meisten TA s das Todesurteil.
Wenn ich Fridolin so weiter laufen lasse, wird das Bein über kurz oder lang wohl wegbrechen.
Ich habe also mit Tape praktisch eine Hülse gemacht, die über der Stelle liegt und das stabilisieren kann.
Kaum war das Teil drauf, belastete Fridolin wieder und lief und jagte völlig normal rum.
Raus wollte er heute aber nicht mehr.
Insofern verbrachte er die Zeit mit Baden, jagen und Sonnenbaden "zu Hause".
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob und wie lange das gut geht - aber so hat er auf jeden Fall noch eine Chance auf unbestimmte Zeit die Freiheit zu geniessen - ohne wäre vermutlich heute "Feierabend" gewesen........
           

Eihwi ist heute Morgen gleich weg geflogen und kam erst am späten Nachmittag zurück in die Voliere.
Dort futterte sie ausgiebig, fütterte Happy, badete mit Happy, schlief eine Runde und als ich Abends die Amseln rein bringen wollte, flog sie wieder ab.
Sie wird also ihre erste Nacht draussen verbringen 
Die anderen 3 waren heute den ganzen Tag in der Voliere unterwegs.
Asterix und Obelix schauen sich das Futter suchen ein wenig von Happy ab und alle 3 sind sehr aktiv draussen 
Einmal, als ich gerade Füttern war, sassen die drei vor mir mit Schnabel offen, als ein Vogel in den Eschen einen Warnschrei ausstieß.
So schnell konnte ich gar nicht schauen, wie alle drei in Deckung gingen 
Ach ja, und als Eihwi nach Hause kam, hatte sie was für Happy mitgebracht: eine von diesen matschigen kleinen __ Schnecken, die zu Hauf in den Brennesseln sitzen!
DAS war ja mal eine tolle ANsage  Die Schnecken sind in Nullkommanichts gesammelt - Handschuh an und Eimer voll machen.
Ich bin gleich losgezogen - und alle vier Amseln waren begeistert!

                 

Foxy und Tubby sind heute schon beinahe aus dem Nest gefallen, so weit haben sie sich vorgelehnt, wenn ich zur Tür rein kam 
Ich schätze, morgen werden sie ihren ersten Flug wagen 

           


Ebsi war heute deutlich aktiver, als die letzten Tage. Er jagte viel (Heimchen) und kletterte auf allen Ästen herum, die er hüpfend erreichen konnte.
Einmal ist er sogar ein Stück "gehüpftflogen" 
Je beweglicher er wird, desto scheuer wird er - selbst aus der Ferne ist es schwierig, ihn zu fotografieren.
Sowie der Lichtstrahl vom Autofocus ihn trifft, ist er weg.
Ich habe ihm heute in der Dusche noch Winnies Beleuchtung aufgebaut, denn ich denke, etwas UVA Licht kann nicht schaden - und raus kann er ja nicht.

     

Fips Kopf hat gehalten  Er kann ihn in alle Richtungen bewegen und krampft nicht mehr sofort.
Sein linkes Bein ist immer noch unkontrollierbar und wenn er versucht, die Beine einzusetzen, krampft der ganze Körper und die Flügel schlagen unkontrolliert.
Sowie ich ihn dann umfasse und die Flügel wieder an den Körper halte, hört der Krampf auf.
Seit Fips den Kopf wieder voll bewegen kann, hält er von seinem U-Boot gar nichts mehr.
Ich habe also heute diverse Bastelaktionen gestartet - aber Fips fand absolut alles Sch.......

Ohne Halt konnte ich ihn aber auch nicht hinsetzen, denn dann reichte ein Versuch, sich fortzubewegen, und der Körper machte wieder was er will.
Da ausserdem am linken Fuss die Krallen und Zehen  - ganz besonders die nach hinten weisende - heftig verkrampft zusammengeklappt sind, musste ich irgend etwas finden, wo er diese mehr einsetzt, damit es nicht dort zu bleibenden Schäden kommt.

Heu ind Co fielen weg, weil er sich bei einem Anfall verheddern würde. Küchenpapier war zu glatt und zu wenig stimulierend für die Füsschen.
Äste und Zweige gingen nicht, weil zu hart, wenn er krampft. Geschirrtuch ging nicht, weil er da mit den Krallen hängen blieb und sich bei einem Anfall diese vermutlich ausreissen würde.

Schliesslich entschied ich mich, das kleine Transportflexarium mit Grassoden vom Reitplatz (also Wattsand mit kurzen Gräsern) auszulegen und zwar so, dass sie leicht trichterförmig im Flexarium von den Kanten zur Mitte abfallen.
So würde Fips mehr Halt finden. Das gefiel ihm gut und er sass in seinem Trichter und futterte um sich rum an den Gräsern und den Kräutersträusschen, die ich dort verteilt habe.
Für die Nacht habe ich ihm allerdings im Flexarium mit zwei Wollsocken ein kleines Nest gedreht, weil es mir zu gefährlich war, dass er irgendwo bei einem ANfall auf dem Rücken landet und nicht zurück kommt.
Tagsüber, wo ich mindestens alle 30 Minuten nach ihm sehe ist das sicher ein überschaubares Risiko - aber Nachts wäre das sicher nicht so toll.

Außerdem habe ich Fips die Flügel- und Schwanzfedern eingekürzt.
Da sie sowieso nicht in Ordnung waren (deswegen musste er ja auf seine Mauser warten) fand ich das unproblematisch und Fips erleichtert es das Leben ungemein, da bei seinem Geflatter die langen Federn immer irgendwo hängen blieben.

Heute am frühen Nachmittag flog Herzi mich an und bettelte um ein Leckerli.
Da ich keines da hatte, verscheuchte ich sie - aber sie kam immer wieder und landete auf meiner Schulter.
Also ließ ich sie dort und ging rein zu Fips.
Als ich Fips fütterte, kam Herzi runter geflogen und klaute das Futtertier direkt vor Fips Schnabel von der Pinzette 
...und Fips ? Er schimpfte und protestierte LAUTSTARK!!! Das war das allererste Mal, dass er ein Geräusch von sich gab seit seinem Unfall 
Ich hoffe wirklich sehr, dass sich der Rest auch noch bessert.

Der Fortschritt heute nach der Behandlung ist gigantisch!


----------



## Tanny (27. Juni 2017)

...und ein weiterer Tag mit Traumwetter geht zu Ende 

Als ich heute Morgen zur Tür raus kam, fehlte erst mal was: Herzi s penetrantes "ich will Futter Geschrei" direkt in mein Ohr 
Herzi tauchte den ganzen Vormittag nicht auf und ich war hin und hergerissen:
Hoffentlich ist ihr nichts passiert! - Vielleicht hat sie ANschluss an Ihresgleichen gefunden und ist jetzt mit denen unterwegs.....

Es war, wie jedes Mal, wenn die Zöglinge zum ersten Mal Morgens nicht mehr auftauchen - hin und hergerissen zwischen Freude und Sorge....
Dann Mittags - ich war gerade rein gegangen - kam Ina rein und sagte mir, dass Herzi da ist 
Was war ich froh, dass es ihr gut geht! Nachdem sie ca eine halbe Stunde da war und in altbekannter Weise alles aufgemischt hatte, verschwand sie wieder für den Rest des Tages.
Ich schätze, sie nabelt sich jetzt immer weiter ab 
Fotos habe ich leider nicht - habe heute Mittag die Kamera drinnen vergessen.

Bei den AMseln nichts Neues.
Eihwi hat die Nacht draussen gut überstanden und schläft heute wieder draussen. Heute Morgen hat sie mich gleich als ich raus kam begrüsst und verlangt, dass ich die Voliere öffne.
Dann verbrachte sie den Vormittag dort mit Futtern, gemeinsam mit Happy baden, Happy füttern (obwohl sie längst selber frisst) und schlafen.
Am frühen Nachmittag verschwand sie wieder, schaute Abends noch mal kurz bei Happy vorbei und verabschiedete sich für die Nacht endgültig:

         

Foxy und Tubby haben wie erwartet heute ihren ersten unbeholfenen Flugversuch unternommen 
Aber so ganz geheuer war ihnen das dann doch nicht.
Sie sassen unschlüssig am Fenster, wo sie gelandet waren und wussten nicht weiter.
Schliesslich habe ich sie zurück auf die Nester gesetzt und von dort sind sie Abends wieder ins Nest geklettert 
             

Fridolin war den ganzen Vormittag unterwegs, kam aber gegen Mittag wieder und verbrachte dann die meiste Zeit des Nachmittags auf oder in der Voliere.
Er ruhte viel auf seinem gesunden Bein und mir fiel auf, dass er immer wieder an dem Tape knabberte.
Er wollte es definitiv ab haben.
Schließlich habe ich es ihm wieder abgebaut.
Es hat ja keinen Sinn, etwas zu machen, was ihm offensichtlich unangenehm ist. jetzt ist das Tape wieder ab und wir können nur hoffen, dass das Bein hält.....
Jedenfalls ist Fridolin jetzt wieder zufriedener mit seinem Outfit 

             

Ebsi sass heute auf höheren Ästen, war viel unterwegs und....
....fängt erstmals an, sich "Gehör" zu verschaffen. 
Er meldet sich mit lautem Piepsen, wenn seine Insektenschüssel leer ist und ich nachfüllen soll 

 

Fips begrüsste mich heute Morgen mit Stimme!!! "ich habe Hunger"
Wenn das kein gutes Zeichen ist!
Er bewegt sich deutlich mehr und die Krampfanfälle sind seltener und viel kürzer 
Am linken Fuss war die nach hinten zeigende Zehe ja immer noch krampfhaft nach vorne hochgeklappt.
Die Kralle bohrte sich förmlich vorne nach oben in den Fuss.
Außerdem war das linke Bein immer noch unter Spannung hochgezogen. Ich habe nach jeder Fütterung die Pinzette vorsichtig zwischen die Vorderzehen und die Hinterzehe geschoben und ganz, ganz langsam und immer nur einen Milimeter die Zehe in Richtung ihrer Ursprungsposition bewegt und dort gehalten, bis ich merkte, dass die Spannung raus war.
Bereits am frühen Nachmittag bewegte sich die Zehe schon fast selbst in die Position - völlig ohne Widerstand - wenn ich sie berührte.
Und wenn sie zurück klappte, dann nicht mehr fest gegen den Fuss, sondern sie stand schon ab.
Am Nachmittag habe ich dann, nachdem die Zehe frei beweglich war auch das Bein genau so langsam und millimeterweise nach unten bewegt und jeweils auf der Position einen Moment gehalten, bis der Gegendruck weg war.
Abends war das Bein für Fips kontrollierter beweglich und vor allem, wenn er das Bein bewegte, fing kein Geflatter und kein Gekrampfe mehr an.
Nun hat er vor allem noch Probleme mit der Balance. Da er meistens aufrecht "auf dem Hintern" sitzt, schwankt der Oberkörper gefährlich hin und her.
Aber ich denke, das wird noch. Damit er da keinen Überschlag baut, habe ich ihm eine kleine Wand hinter seine Grasmulde gebaut.

heute nachmittag konnte er die Füsse/Beine tatsächlich schon soweit wieder einsetzen, dass er sich umdrehen und mit dem Hintern zum Koten die Kante hochklettern konnte
Ist zwar wackelig und unheimlich anstrengend für ihn - aber ein gigantischer Fortschritt 
Futtertiere kann er jetzt auch ohne sich anzulehnen von der Pinzette nehmen.
Für den Brei aus gequetschten Sämereien braucht er noch Stütze.

Heute Abend hat er wieder sein Sockennest in die Mulde bekommen, damit er sich da erholen kann und nicht ständig balancieren muss


----------



## Krächzi (28. Juni 2017)

Fantastisch! Sieht doch gut aus für Fips. Nach dieser liebevollen Behandlung muss er einfach die Angst vor Dir verloren haben, und versteht, dass Du ihm nichts Böses willst - auch wenn Du so groß bist. Ist doch toll, so eine große und starke  Freundin zu haben, der einem als kleines Vögelchen beschützt, gell Fips?


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2017)

---und somit fängt mein Tag auch positiv an


----------



## Ida17 (28. Juni 2017)

So eine tolle Nachricht bei lecker Tässchen  ist sooo schön, danke Kirstin!


----------



## Tanny (29. Juni 2017)

Was für ein Tag! - Wettertechnisch super - nur ein kleiner Schauer zwischendurch - sonst sonnig und warm.
Dann das Chaos mit dem LKW (siehe Plauderecke) - und den ganzen Tag Insektenfang - irgendwie haben die sich alle verkrümelt....

Herzi war heute Morgen wieder früher da - aber nur kurz, dann zog sie wieder ab, ließ sich am späten Nachmittag noch mal kurz sehen und wieder war sie weg.
Wie mir heute Abend einer von der Feuerwehr erzählte (....Dein Vogel hat uns beim Frühstück überfallen.....), beglückt sie wohl auch die Nachbarschaft......sie frisst sich so durch ...kein WUnder, dass sie nur noch so selten kommt.
Und da Herzi vor einigen Tagen in der Zeitung war, weiss natürlich auch jeder, wo sie herkommt 

       

Bei den Amseln ist alles wie immer.
Die Kleinen werden täglich selbständiger. Bei Happy rechne ich damit, dass sie morgen oder übermorgen mit Eihwi abhaut.
Sie fliegt in der Voliere schon bis auf halbe Höhe und EIhwi kommt öfter am Tag, um mit Happy zusammen zu baden, zu futtern und zu schlafen.
Dann lockt sie sie intensiv Richtung Ausflugluke - Eihwi will, das Happy mitkommt.
Und ich vermute, sowie Happy mit geht, werden die zwei nicht mehr wieder kommen.
Eihwi kommt nur noch wegen Happy - und Happy ist mir gegenüber so scheu, wie jeder Wildvogel.

         

Ebsi ist sehr aktiv und durchwandert mittlerweile das gesamte Vogelzimmer.
Allerdings hängt der Flügel immer noch und Anstalten zu __ fliegen macht sie auch nicht.
Aber solange sie so zufrieden ist, soll sie sich die Zeit nehmen, die sie braucht.

   

Foxy und Tubby fliegen jetzt richtig 
Allerdings fremdeln beide massiv. Ich habe ihnen heute schon mal lebende Insekten ausgesetzt, damit sie anfangen können, jagen zu üben.
Da beide nicht auf die Hand kommen und nur, weil sie Hunger haben dulden, dass meine Pinzette mit Hand sich ihren Schnäbeln nähert, müssen sie, bevor sie raus dürfen erstmal absolut sicher jagen können.
Sie werden sicher nicht zurück kommen, wenn sie erstmal los sind.
Eine Bindung ist mit den beiden nicht hinzukriegen - dafür sind sie schon zu alt gewesen, als sie kamen.
Aber es wird auch so klappen 
...und bei Fix und Foxy war es wohl wirklich eine Vergiftung 
Genau an dem Nachmittag, an dem Abends die Brut zum letzten Mal topfit war, hat ein Nachbarbauer an der Strasse Brennesseln abgespritzt  - genau da, wo die Schwalben abends über der Strasse jagen.....und morgens war die Brut hinüber 

                 

Fridolin war heute viel unterwegs und zwischendurch ab und an für ein Päuschen im Vorzimmer.
Was ich heute festgestellt habe: meinen weissen Wollpulli darf ich nicht anziehen.
Wenn ich damit rein komme, dreht Fridolin in absoluter Panik durch 
Wenn ich den Pulli ausziehe, ist er wieder ganz normal 
Keine Ahnung, was er mit dem hellen Pulli assoziiert - wie es aussieht nichts Gutes.......

     

Fips hat sich wieder weiter entwickelt. 
Heute Morgen war er in dem kleinen Flexarium ausserhalb seiner "Nestmulde" auf dem Gras unterwegs.
Er kann noch nicht richtig laufen - ein Bein funktioniert noch nicht so, wie es sollte. Dadurch "hüpft" er etwas merkwürdig dahin, wo er hin will und zieht sich ansonsten mit den Füssen dahin.
Der Greifreflex funktioniert wieder und Kraft kommt auch wieder.
Die Balance lässt noch zu wünschen übrig - er schwank immer sehr bedrohlich - als hätte er zu viel getrunken 
Aber er hat keine Krämpfe mehr - und der Rest wird hoffentlich auch noch 
Ich habe ihm heute im Vogelzimmer wieder das grosse Flexarium eingerichtet - mit Grassodden und kleinen Ästchen am Boden - das alles als leicht hügelige Landschaft.
So hat er immer etwas, wo er sich anlehnen kann und überall etwas, wo er sich festkrallen und hin- oder hochziehen kann.
Ich denke, dass es jetzt wichtig ist, dass er in Bewegung kommt und auch wieder mehr für die "Sinne" hat - darum ist er jetzt wieder im Vogelzimmer.
Da das Vogelzimmer besonders nachts kälter ist, als mein Esszimmer, habe ich ihm ausserdem eine Wärmeplatte rein gestellt.
Die ist aber so hoch gestellt, dass es unten nur geringfügig wärmer ist, als ausserhalb der Platte.
Ansonsten knabbert Fips schon fleissig an den Gräsern und Kräutern 
Wasser habe ich ihm noch nicht rein gestellt, denn gelegentlich kippt er, wen er die Balance völlig verliert noch mal um.
Wäre blöd, wenn er da in einem Wassertropfen ertrinkt.
Insofern gibt es Wasser nur angeboten, wenn ich da bin.
Flüssigkeit bekommt er aber über die Futtertiere auch so genug.

             

und dann kam heute Abend noch eine kleine AMsel - Nestling/Ästling - vermutlich am Übergang - oder sie war nur zu erschöpft, um sicher auf ihren Füssen zu stehen. 
Sie wurde in einem Stall gefunden. 
Vielleicht hat sie sich nur dahin verirrt. 
Sie lässt sich nicht füttern, beisst und setzt alles daran, weg zu kommen. 
Insofenr habe ich sie heute einfach nur in eine dunkle Transportbox gesetzt, damit sie sich erholen/beruhigen kann. 
Morgen früh werde ich sie in die Voliere setzen und dort beobachten, ob sie schon hüpft, ggf. Flugansätze zeigt und ob sie eigenständig frisst. 
Wenn sie das alles tut/kann, werde ich sie morgen zurück bringen (kommt aus der Nähe), dann ist sie nämlich ein Ästling, der sich einfach verirrt hatte und der vermutlich von seinen Eltern schmerzlich vermisst wird.


----------



## Krächzi (29. Juni 2017)

Soso, Herzi war in der Zeitung - ein richtiger Shooting-__ Star also.....Also wenn Du zufällig so eine Zeitung hast....dürften wir den Artikel auch sehen.....ich meine, nur wenn es nicht zuviel Arbeit macht, den Artikel zu fotografieren......


----------



## Kolja (29. Juni 2017)

Ich habe den Artikel gefunden
https://www.shz.de/lokales/elmshorn...er-ist-die-wildvogel-retterin-id17120421.html


----------



## Tanny (29. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal früher schreiben und dann früh ins Bett.....
...aber diesmal haben mir die Dielenschwalben einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Da spielte sich ein Drama ab!!!!
Heute Nachmittag fiel mir im Vorbeigehen bereits auf, dass die Kleinen da oben nicht so stark betteln, wie die Schwalben im Stall.
Doch da sie von drei "Eltern" gefüttert werden, hielt ich es für möglich, dass sie einfach nur satt sind.
Also wollte ich da erst mal nur ein Auge drauf haben.

Als ich gegen 20 Uhr wieder rüber ins Vogelzimmer wollte zum Füttern, sass Punky ganz merkwürdig still auf dem Nestrand.
Mein Blick fiel auf den Fußboden und da lag ein totes Schwalbenküken - feucht - stinkend - mitten im Verwesungsprozess 
Da stimmte etwas ganz gewaltig nicht!
Ich beeilte mich, erst mal drüben die Vögel zu füttern, bevor ich mich um meine Dielentruppe kümmern wollte (um nichts ins Vogelzimmer einzuschleppen).

Zunächst sammelte ich mit Handschuhen, die ich anschließend gründlichst desinfiziert habe das verwesende Küken ein:


Es steckte irgendein undefinierbares, vertrocknetes Insekt in seinem Nacken und es krabbelten ein paar Fliegenlarven auf ihm rum 
Das Küken entsorgte ich erst mal direkt in einem geschlossenen Plastikbeutel im Restmüll.
   

Dann bin ich mit einem Eimer, den ich mit etwas Kieselgur eingestäubten Heu ausgelegt habe, hoch zum Nest (mit Einweghandschuhen) und habe dort zunächst 4 Küken rausgefischt.
Punky, Ray und die Mutter haben das von der Wasserleitung aus beobachtet und keinen Ton gesagt.
Mit dem EImer mit den vier Küken bin ich dann raus gegangen und habe mir die vier erst mal einzeln ganz genau angeschaut und das Gefieder untersucht.
Auf einer fand ich eine Schwalbenlausfliege und auf einer drei stecknadelkopfgorsse, runde Krabbeltiere, wo ich nicht weiss, was es war - für Milben kam es mir fast zu gross vor.
Alle drei hatten dasselbe "teigige" Gefieder, wie Eric - die Rauchschwalbe, der die Federn so ausfielen und wo wir auf Hitzeschäden tippten.
Hitzeschäden kann ich hier aber definitiv ausschließen - auf der Diele brauche ich selbst dann, wenn wir 30 Grad im Schatten haben einen Pulli.
Zum Glück gingen bei den Vieren aber noch keine Federn aus.
Ich behandelte erstmal alle vier mit Kieselgur und setzte sie in einen zweiten mit Heu vorbereiteten Eimer.
Dann nahm ich einen dritten Eimer, kletterte wieder zum Nest hoch und holte mit Todesverachtung alles raus, was da drin war - und das war wirklich richtig, richtig eklig!!!!
Es lebte praktisch alles! Lausfliegen, Fliegenmaden, Milben - sucht Euch was aus - es war alles dabei 

   

Den Eimer mit dem Nestinhalt habe ich draussen erstmal dick mit Kieselgur beglückt und dann gleich im Restmüll entsorgt.
Dann wieder hoch zum Nest, dick Kieselgur rein und die Umgebung abgestäubt.

Anschließend habe ich in einem sauberen Eimer etwas Heu mit Kieselgur bestäubt und dann ein wenig in Nestform gebracht.
Das ganze dann hoch zum Nest befördert und fest da rein gedrückt, so dass in der Mitte eine Nestmulde entstand.
  

Dann ging es wieder runter und alle vier Schwälbchen haben noch mal 2 Heimchen einverleibt bekommen.
Eines hat beim ersten Heimchen kaum geschluckt, beim zweiten war es geringgradig kräftiger.
Den Kleinen muss ich im Auge behalten und, sollte er weiter schwächeln, vorübergehend wieder aus dem Nest holen und versuchen, ihn erstmal wieder aufzubauen.
Die anderen 3 haben beim ersten Heimchen zwar zögerlich, aber eindeutig geschluckt und das zweite Heimchen flutschte schon wie von selbst 
Anschließend habe ich die vier wieder ins Nest gesetzt - und als ich von der Leiter kletterte, wurde ich von den 3 Eltern ausgeschimpft 
Da die Dielenschwalben um diese Zeit normalerweise bereits Feierabend gemacht haben, war heute nicht mehr zu sehen, ob es für die Kleinen noch rechtzeitig war.
Ich werde also morgen früh schauen, ob die vier wieder kräftig betteln und alles okay ist.
Nachdem die Vier wieder im Nest sassen und die Leiter weg war, habe ich mir den Fussboden unter dem Nest vorgenommen......und dick mit Kieselgur bestäubt:
Da lagen Massen an toten und halbtoten __ Fliegen und  Schwalbenlausfliegen ...... war das alles eklig!!!! ....Mir juckt jetzt noch alles.....

      

So weit zu der kleinen Familie - ich hoffe sehr, dass es noch rechtzeitig war!

Bei Herzi nichts Neues - sie kommt so zwei bis drei Mal am Tag vorbei, sagt Hallo, erbettelt sich einen Snack und zieht wieder ab (  das Dorf tyrannisieren  

Bei Fridolin scheint sich das Bein erholt zu haben und zur Zeit auch noch zu halten.
Fridolin war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs.
Erst Abends kam er an und wollte rein.
Ins Vogelzimmer flog er nur kurz - schaute sich um, entschied, dass es ihm da eindeutig zu unruhig ist und entschloss sich, im Vorzimmer zu schlafen 
   

Ebsi ist sehr aktiv im Vogelzimmer unterwegs und hält sich zwar auf Abstand, scheint aber keine ANgst mehr zu haben.
Er hat wohl begriffen, dass ich ihm nichts tue und mich nicht mehr nähere, als ihm angenehm ist.
Neuerdings sucht er zum Schlafen einen etwas höheren Zweig hinter der Beute auf - dadurch heute nur recht dunkle Fotos:
   

Foxy und Tubby haben heute fleissig fliegen geübt 
Foxy hat sogar ein mal beim Füttern nicht abwarten können und ein Futtertier im Flug von der Pinzette geholt 
Bei Tubby konnte man sehen, dass sie eigentlich auch wollte, aber sich noch nicht ganz überwinden konnte.....
Ich habe ihnen heute Nachmittag die AUsflugklappe in die Voliere auf gemacht (und die Dachluke zu, was Eihwi doof fand),aber die zwei haben noch keinen AUsflug in die Voliere gewagt.
   

Bei den AMseln war alles wie immer.
Happy hätte ich heute, als Eihwi immer draussen auf dem Dach randalierte raus gelassen, wenn für heute Nacht und Morgen nicht sintflutartige Regenfälle angesagt gewesen wären.
Bei der Wettervorhersage habe ich aber entschieden, dass ihr Ausflug lieber noch bis nach der Sintflut verschoben wird.
Kati (sie wurde in einer Kate gefunden), die AMsel von gestern hat doch etwas.
Es scheint irgendeine innere Verletzung, Quetschung, Prellung oder so zu sein. Ihr Flügel hängt etwas.
Es ist aber ausser einer abgebrochenen, leicht blutigen Feder absolut keine Verletzung zu sehen.
Da sie sehr panisch reagiert, wenn sich ihr ein Mensch nähert, habe ich sie mit in die Voliere gesetzt und nur zum Füttern hoch genommen und ansonsten in Ruhe gelassen.
Meist sass sie etwas versteckt unter irgendwelchen Pflanzen in der Nähe der anderen Amseln.
Auf jeden Fall lässt sie sich jetzt füttern 
Allerdings habe ich meine Zweifel, dass sie es schafft - ich kann es nicht erklären.....
...wenn ich sie in der Hand hatte, fühlte sie sich "kalt" an - nicht "kalt" im Sinne von "sie braucht Wärme", sondern im Sinne von "energielos".....
....ein ganz merkwürdiges Gefühl.....
Da sie sich bei den anderen am Wohlsten fühlt, habe ich sie für die Nacht mit in den Kleintierkäfig zu den anderen Dreien gesetzt.
         

Fips ist heute viel unterwegs gewesen und seit heute Mittag robbt-klettert er eigenständig in das kleine Häuschen, wenn er Pause macht 
Die Balance ist nach wie vor nicht wieder da und das linke Bein funktioniert nicht richtig.
Er kann mit dem Bein greifen und sich damit auch kraftvoll irgendwo hochziehen.
Aber er kann es nicht zum Laufen einsetzen 
Ich vermute, da müssen wir noch mal osteopathisch ran.
Ansonsten futtert der Kleine wie ein Scheunendrescher 

           

...und dann kam am späten Nachmittag noch Moritz aus Malente.
Moritz ist eine kleine Rauchschwalbe.
Sie war vor einigen Tagen aus dem Nest "gefallen" - zusammen mit einem Geschwister, welches aber tot war.
Die Finderin setzte Moritz zurück und alles sah zunächst gut aus: die Eltern fütterten alle Küken weiter, die Kleine blieb auch oben im Nest.
Dann flogen die anderen aus, aber die Kleine blieb im Nest, wo die Eltern sie auch weiter versorgten.
Das beobachtete die Finderin einige Tage aber weil sich so gar nichts tat, kam es ihr spanisch vor und sie rief mich an, um zu fragen, ob das normal sei.
Fand ich nicht, darum riet ich ihr, die Kleine aus dem Nest zu holen und erstmal genau zu untersuchen, ob sie irgendetwas hat (Verletzungen, Missbildungen, __ Parasiten etc.)

Eine Weile später rief die Finderin mich wieder an und berichtete, dass die Kleine ihr aus der Hand versuchte zu entkommen und auch dabei flatternd zu Boden ging.
Sie behielt sie also, weil das irgendwie nicht normal aussah.
Zwei Stunden später traf sie mit Moritz bei mir ein:
eine sympathische kleine Schwalbe, die eigentlich absolut fertig für die grosse weite Welt ist, gesundes, glänzendes Gefieder, keine Parasiten.
Nur die Schwanzfedern waren massiv mit Kot verklebt - Durchfall - und ein Flügel hing leicht.
Ich vermute, dass sie sich am Flügel eine Verletzung bei ihrem Sturz aus dem Nest zugezogen hat.
Da sie mit beiden Flügeln flattern kann, vermute ich nicht, dass es ein Bruch ist.
Mal schauen, was die nächsten Tage bringen - jetzt muss sie erstmal "ankommen", denn genau, wie Foxy und Tubby am Anfang "fremdelt" sie sehr.
 in dem Alter ist man ja schon erwachsen und traut den Menschen nicht mehr einfach so über den Weg


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Es lebte praktisch alles! Lausfliegen, Fliegenmaden, Milben - sucht Euch was aus - es war alles dabei



Ich könnte mich jetzt stundenlang kratzen . Geht mir immer so, wenn ich sowas lese


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2017)

Kieselgur, macht das Sinn, beim Nestreinigen im Winter das gleich da rein zu streuen ?


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2017)

ja, auf jeden Fall. Gerade die Milben gehen nur auf das Tier, um zu frühstücken - ansonsten ziehen sie sich nach unten und in Ritzen zurück. 
Wenn dann unter dem Ausbau bereits Kieselgur liegt, werden auf jeden Fall schon mal __ parasiten reuziert.


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2017)

Heute hat es absolut ununterbrochen Bindfäden geregnet und es war richtig ungemütlich.
Darum gibt es auch heute nur von einigen Vögeln Fotos, da ich die Kamera nur 1 x mit drüben hatte.

Für die DIelenschwalben war es oberblöd, dass das Wetter so war.
Die 3 Eltern hatten Null Chance, auch nur 1 Insekt zu erjagen.
Normalerweise ist das undramatisch, wenn die Küken mal ein oder zwei Tage kein Futter kriegen - sie verfallen dann in den Energiesparmodus "Futterstarre".
Aber in diesem Fall wäre es verheerend, da sie durch die __ Parasiten sowieso so geschwächt waren.
Ich habe also heute Morgen eine Fütterung vorbereitet:
 

und bin dann hochgeklettert und habe die Vier runter geholt.
Sie sahen bereits deutlich besser aus, als gestern - keine Parasiten mehr und sie wirkten nicht mehr so "teigig".
   

Einer schwächelte noch etwas beim Schlucken - aber letztendlich nahm er 2 mittlere Heimchen.
Die anderen bekamen alle ein grosses Heimchen, ein mittleres Heimchen und ein kleines Heimchen.
Die Heimchen hatte ich leicht mit Vit.B Komplex und Nekton I bestäubt.
Da alle bis auf eines grün/bräunlich wässrigen Kot hatten, eines hatte richtigen Kot mit etwas grün/bräunlicher Flüssigkeit, habe ich bei jeder Schwalbe ein Futtertier in Kohlekomprette gebadet.
 

Anschließend gingen sie zurück ins Nest.
Die 3 Eltern, die bevor ich anfing still auf der Wasserleitung sassen, flogen, als ich die Leiter anstellte und hochstieg ohne einen Piep zu sagen (also keine Warnschreie) nach hinten auf die Stange am Ausflugloch und beobachteten aus der Ferne genau, was ich machte.
Als die Vier wieder im Nest sassen und ich die Leiter weggenommen habe, kamen sie zurück und warnten einmal lautstark - dann flogen sie zum Nest, schauten, ob alles okay ist und setzten sich wieder still auf die Wasserleitung.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur das eine Mal füttern.
Aber da es wirklich den ganzen Tag nicht eine Sekunde Regenpause gab, entschied ich mich, Abends noch mal zu füttern.
Alles lief genau so ab wie morgens - aber der Kot sah besser aus und die Küken wirkten in der Hand kräftiger.
Spätestens ab morgen Mittag soll der Regen aufhören - dann können die ELtern wieder füttern 
Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen nicht mehr ran muss.

Heute Abend sassen alle 3 Eltern links und rechts vom Nest am Deckenbalken und bewachten ihre Kids 

Herzi war heute auffallend viel hier.
Das Wetter war wohl für einen Zug durchs Dorf zu schlecht......außerdem frühstückt bei so einem Wetter ja keiner draussen 

Die AMseln haben morgens nachdrücklich drauf bestanden wie immer in die Voliere zu kommen.
So haben sie den Tag dort im strömenden Regen unter den Pflanzen verbracht.
Eihwi kam auch gleich Morgens und blieb bis zum späten Nachmittag in der Voliere bei den anderen.
Lediglich Kati habe ich nach zwei Stunden wieder rein gebracht.

Sie wollte Morgens unbedingt mit den anderen mit, darum hatte ich sie mit raus gesetzt.
Da sie aber nicht so hüpfen und schon gar nicht __ fliegen kann, war es für sie schwierig, immer Deckung zu finden.
Als ich sie nach 2 Stunden rein holte, protestierte sie nicht mehr, sondern war offensichtlich froh, wieder im Vogelzimmer zu sein 
Heute machte sie nicht so einen energielosen Eindruck. 
Sie wirkte deutlich wacher und mir schien, sie bewegte sich auch bereits besser - damit hatte ich gestern nicht gerechnet.

Als ich Abends mit dem Transportflexarium in die Voliere kam, um die anderen 3 rein zu holen, hat keiner protestiert und zum ersten Mal gab es auch drinnen keinerlei Protest, weil sie in das Kleintiergehege kamen 

Fridolin war den Vormittag unterwegs, erschien dann gegen Mittag patschnass im Vorzimmer und blieb dort zum Trocknen und Futtern den ganzen Nachmittag.
Erst gegen Abend flog er wieder los.
Er kam auch heute erstmals nicht wieder - verbringt also nun seine erste Nacht im Freien 
   

Ebsi wird immer mobiler.
Die Fotos habe ich ja gegen Mittag gemacht - auf dem einen war er gerade in der Duschwanne am Heimchen jagen.
Als ich heute Abend ins Vogelzimmer kam, sass Ebsi auf dem obersten Zweig direkt unter der Decke !!!!
Da kann er eigentlich nicht hin geklettert sein.
Insofern habe ich die berechtigte Hoffnung, dass er wieder anfängt zu fliegen 
   


"My home is my castle" - Fips hat das kleine Häuschen für sich entdeckt.
Er wandert den ganzen Tag zwischen Grassoden im Gehege und seinem Häuschen hin und her.
Ich hatte heute erstmals den Eindruck, als ob er das linke Bein ein ganz wenig belasten und benutzen kann 
Außerdem hat er heute eine kleine Wasserschale ins Gehege bekommen - er ist jetzt so sicher, dass ich keine Angst mehr habe, dass er in der Pfütze ertrinkt 
           

Foxy und Tubby sind topfit.
Foxy holt sich jetzt absolut jedes Futtertier seit heute Morgen im Flug von der Pinzette - er macht das total routiniert 
Tubby wollte auch, traute sich aber lange nicht - und bettelte und bettelte ....und ständig kam dann Foxy angeflogen und holte sich das Tier, was für Tubby bestimmt war.
Irgendwann, als Foxy schon mindestens 10 Tiere intus hatte, traute sich dann auch Tubby - und hatte Erfolg
Seither ist das Eis gebrochen - auch Tubby holt sich jetzt ihr Futter im Flug ab 

               

Moritz war heute Morgen als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam nicht mehr im Nest, sondern am Boden.
Er will einfach nicht mehr im Nest sitzen - er ist eine fertige Schwalbe!
Da es mir zu riskant war, dass er sich noch irgendwie weiter verletzt, wenn er immer wieder abstürzt, habe ich ihn erstmal in dem kleinen Transportflexarium neben Fips Flexarium gesetzt.
Später, als alle versorgt waren habe ich dann mal wieder im Vogelzimmer umgebaut und das grosse Flexarium auf die Beute vor s Fenster gesetzt und eingerichtet.
Dann ist Moritz umgezogen 

Er fremdelt noch sehr und wenn ich da bin, sitzt er in die hinterste Ecke gequetscht.
Aber sowie ich weg bin, erkundet er das gesamte Flexarium und sitzt gerne direkt am Fenster, wo er in die Voliere schaut.
Nachdem er Morgens noch zögerlich 3 Heimchen gefuttert hat und sowie der ärgste Hunger gestillt war, sich abwandte, hat er ab dem Nachmittag genau so zugeschlagen, wie Foxy und Tubby.
Im Schnitt futterte er rund 8-10 Heimchen und ein paar Fliegen (Fliegen gab es heute nicht viel, da ich nicht jagen konnte und nur meine Zuchtfliegen hatte).
Moritz Flügel hängt noch etwas (auf dem Foto sieht es schlimmer aus, als es ist, weil der Flügel ein wenig an dem Ast hängt, wo er drauf sitzt. ).
Da Moritz aber den Flügel bewegen kann, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass sich das auch mit der Zeit bessert.


----------



## Krächzi (1. Juli 2017)

Habt Ihr davon was gemerkt, bzw. die Piepmätze?

http://m.abendblatt.de/vermischtes/...Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2017)

Nein - bis eben wusste ich gar nicht, dass es ein Erdbeben gab......


----------



## Tanny (2. Juli 2017)

Wenigstens heute Nachmittag wurde es etwas sonnig und warm. 
Morgens hatten wir noch Nieselregen und es war kühl ....und morgen soll schon wieder Regen kommen 
Kriegen wir vielleicht auch mal Sommer? Irgendwie ist das immer blöder verteilt. Griechenland sind 43 Grad angesagt!!! ....
...können wir nicht ein paar Grad von denen abbekommen? 

Die Dielenschwalben ließen sich durch den Nieselregen heute Morgen nicht beirren. Sie jagten und die Kleinen bettelten wie irre - ich würde sagen: 
Rettungsaktion geglückt 
        

Bei Herzi alles wie immer - sie kommt und geht 
        

Fridolin hat seine erste Nacht draussen gut überstanden  
Morgens kam er gleich, als ich vor die Tür trat angeflogen und verfolgte mich ins Vogelvorzimmer, wo er nachdrücklich Frühstück verlangte 
Den Rest des Tages verbrachte er abwechselnd "on Tour" und Pause machend im Vorzimmer.
     

Fips hat weniger Balanceprobleme, aber das Bein trägt immer noch nicht richtig. 
Allerdings bewegt er sich sicherer und schneller. Und je besser er sich bewegen kann, desto scheuer wird er wieder. 
Sowie ich am Flexarium auftauche verschwindet er in WIndeseile in oder hinter dem Häuschen. 
So langsam wird er wieder "der Alte" 
    

Ebsi konnte ich heute oben in dem Zweig fotografieren. 
Wie er da hoch kommt weiss ich immer noch nicht. Er rührt sich nur, wenn ich nicht da bin - ansonsten sitzt er, wo er gerade ist und beobachtet mich einfach nur aufmerksam. 
    

Foxy und Tubby holen sich ihre Futtertiere jetzt ausschließlich im Flug von der Pinzette oder jagen sich selbst __ Fliegen 
Nachmittags habe ich ihnen die Voliere geöffnet und sie haben es genossen, dort herumzufliegen und mit den wilden Schwalben draussen zu kommunizieren. 
ich denke, so, wie sie sich heute gezeigt haben, können sie im Prinzip auch raus. 
Sowie wir einen Schönwettertag bekommen, weren die beiden ihren ersten Freiflugversuch bekommen 
              

Bei den AMseln war heute am meisten Veränderung: 
Happy wollte, nachdem ich die 4 morgens in die Voliere entlassen hatte, sofort raus. 
Sie machte sehr deutlich, dass ihre Zeit als Ästling vorbei ist, indem sie ständig von Balken zu Balken an den Volierengittern flog. 
Ich öffnete ihr also die Tür und sie ergriff sofort die Chance und flog keckernd raus direkt auf den Trailgalgen. 
Dort schaute sie sich lange um und bestaunte die gitterlose Weite 
Dann schien sie im Knick etwas zu hören (vermutlich Eihwi?), hob ab und flog laut rufend in den Knick. 
Bis zum frühen Nachmittag sah ich nichts mehr von Eihwi und Happy. 
Als ich gegen 14 Uhr zum Füttern rüber ging, sassen dann beide am Volierengitter und wollten rein. 
Kaum hatte ich die Tür geöffnet, hüpfte Eihwi zielstrebig zur Tür rein und auf direktem Weg zur Futterschale - Happy hatte sich an ihren Rockzipfel gehängt und machte Eihwi alles genau nach 
Nach ca einer Stunde wollten sie wieder los und ich ließ sie raus. 
Kurz bevor ich die anderen Amseln Abends einsammelte, um sie ins Vogelzimmer zu bringen, erschien Happy allein wieder und wollte in die Voliere. 
Da ich die Vögel nachts nicht in der verschlossenen Voliere lasse (ich traue da dem Volierendraht mardertechnisch genau so wenig, wie den Fugen an der Stallwand rattentechnisch), habe ich also auch Happy mit eingesammelt. 
Das war gar nicht so einfach, denn sie mag sich überhaupt nicht mehr anfassen lassen. 
Im Vogelzimmer randalierte Happy dann derartig rum, dass sogar ich verstand, dass sie wieder raus will. 
Also brachte ich sie wieder raus und sie flog sofort schimpfend in den Knick, von wo eine klare Antwort kam 
Also Happy verbringt ihre erste Nacht draussen. 

kati aht sich langsam aklimatisiert und hat keine Angst mehr, wenn ich mich nähere. 
Darum konnte ich sie heute auch mal in die Hand nehmen, ohne, dass sie halb durchdrehte, und sie genauer anschauen. 
Ich glaube, sie hat einen leichten, vielleicht nicht ganz vollständigen Beinbruch  
An einer Stelle sieht man, wenn man ganz, ganz genau hinschaut eine ähnliche Verdickung wie bei Fridolin - allerdings zum Glück ohne die Verbiegung. 
Das könnte der Grund sein, warum Kati das Bein nicht wirklich belastet. 
Ich entschied mich, da das bei Fridolin gut funktioniert hat, das Bein einfach mal zu tapen. 
Offensichtlich war das eine gute Idee, denn anschließend benutzte Kati das Bein wieder mit. 
              

Moritz ist immer noch sehr scheu. 
Aber er lässt sich füttern und er verkriecht sich nicht mehr sofort in die hinterste Ecke, wenn ich auftauche. 
Heute ist er auch schon mal durch das Flexarium gehüpft und hat die verschiedenen Sitzgelegenheiten (Äste, Zweige etc.) getestet. 
Der Flügel hängt gewaltig. 
Wenn sich da bis Montag nichts tut, werde ich wohl mit ihm zu meinem TA fahren, um festzustellen, was da konkret hinter steckt. 
Zu sehen und zu fühlen ist da nichts und wenn er die Flexariumswand hochklettert, kann er auch beide Flügel bewegen, was m.E: gegen einen Bruch spricht.....hoffe ich.....


----------



## jolantha (2. Juli 2017)

Schön, alles tolle Erfolgsaussichten, und jetzt kommt auch noch die Sonne raus. 
So fängt der Sonntag gut an


----------



## Krächzi (2. Juli 2017)

Witzig, dass Eiwi so eine mütterliche Amsel ist. Interessant, wie sich solche Eigenschaften bei Vögeln unterschiedlich entwickeln, wie bei Menschen. Ob sie wohl schon immer das älteste Küken war und auf ihre Geschwister achten musste?
Happy kommt ja im Vergleich dazu nicht auf die Idee Kati zu füttern.


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2017)

@Krächzi vielleicht ist Eihwi ja auch eine väterliche AMsel 
Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass nach dem Verlassen des Nestes in erster Linie die Väter die Fütterung fortführen? 

Heute hatten wir wieder genau so ein Wetter wie gestern:
Vormittags bedeckt, kalt, Regen, Nachmittags wurde es schöner - später sogar Sonne - aber leider sehr viel WInd, was die Insektenjagd ziemlich unergiebig machte - zumindest für so viele Vögel.
Einen oder zwei hätte ich damit spielend satt bekommen.
Aber so mussten sie alle heute mit mehr als 50% Tiefkühlinsekten leben.

Bei Herzi heute alles wie immer  - 2 x war sie da, um sich einen Snack abzuholen.

Bei Ebsi ebenfalls nichts Neues.
Er unterhält sich mit den Buchfinken draussen und sitzt mal auf dem obersten Zweig unter der Decke und dann jagt er wieder unten in der Duschwanne.
Ich habe ihn noch nicht __ fliegen sehen.
   

Fridolin hatte heute keine grossen Ambitionen, die Umgebung zu erkunden.
Er bestand darauf, in die Voliere/Vogelzimmer gelassen zu werden, wo er den ganzen Tag verbrachte.
Erst heute Abend wollt er raus und mal wieder auswärts nächtigen 
   

Foxy und Tubby haben weiter fleissig Jagen geübt - sie klauen sich jetzt schon im Flug gegenseitig die Insekten beim Füttern mit der Pinzette.
Dabei waren es heute erschwerte Bedingungen. Der erste Pinzettenanflug scheiterte kläglich, da der Wind sie einfach so abtreiben ließ
Aber sie hatten schnell raus, wie man das ausgleicht 
Es wird Zeit, dass die Zwei raus kommen - hoffentlich kriegen wir endlich schönes Wetter!
     

Fips ist wieder fast so scheu wie vor dem Unfall.
Sein linkes Bein kann greifen, ziehen, durchdrücken nach unten - nur, was er nicht kann ist, das Bein aktiv anheben 
Deswegen funktioniert das normale Laufen auch nicht.
Aber es hindert ihn nicht daran, schnell wie ein Blitz von A nach B zu gelangen und sich ebenso schnell zu verstecken, wenn ein Mensch (inkl. ich) dem Flexarium zu nahe kommt.
Dann schaut nur noch die Schnabelspitze aus dem Versteck hervor und die schnappt sich blitzschnell das Futtertier, um dann auch zu "verschwinden".....
     

Bei den Amseln ging  es tagsüber in der Voliere hoch her: sie jagten, badeten, schnatterten und waren guter Dinge 
Happy kam Morgens sofort zur Voliere als sie mich sah und wollte rein.
Bis auf eine Stunde über Mittag, wo sie einen Streifzug in die Umgebung machte, war sie den Rest des Tages mit den anderen in der Voliere unterwegs.
Erst gegen Abend wollte sie wieder raus.
Eihwi kam 1 x, wollte rein, stürzte sich auf die Futterschüssel, schlug sich voll und wollte dann gleich wieder raus.
Ca. eine Stunde, nachdem Happy weg war, fingen Asterix und Obelix plötzlich an, unruhig am Volierengitter hin und her zu hüpfen.
Sie wollten unbedingt raus
Ich nehme an, dass Eihwi und/oder Happy aus dem Knick gerufen haben.
Da die zwei absolut freiheitstauglich sind, sie futtern, fliegen, verstecken sich bei Gefahr - habe ich ihnen die Tür auf gemacht und sofort flogen sie raus und rüber in den Knick.
Sie verbringen also jetzt ihre erste Nacht draussen 

Kati kommt mit ihrem Tape super zurecht.
Sie kann das Bein benutzen und war heute ebenfalls sehr aktiv in der Voliere - sogar gebadet hat sie.
Sie ist heute also allein für die Nacht ins Vogelzimmer gezogen.
Aber das hat sie auch klaglos mitgemacht und sich sofort auf den Platz gesetzt, den sonst Obelix besetzt hatte 
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wer von der Truppe morgen früh alles vor der Tür steht und rein will 
         

Moritz bewegt sich im Flexarium langsam selbstverständlicher und sicherer.
Wenn ich komme, fremdelt er aber immer noch.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass er noch etwas mehr futtert - zur zeit nimmt er ungefähr 6-8 mittlere Heimchen oder das Entsprechende an Freifanginsekten.
Ich habe ihm auch lebende Fluginskten und lebende heimchen ins Flexarium gesetzt in der Hoffnung, dass er zumindest die schnappt, die ihm quasi direkt an der Schnabelspitze entlang ziehen - aber leidder beachtet er sie (noch) gar nicht.
Sein Flügel hängt leider immer noch heftig.
Der Flügel hängt genau so stark, wie damals Krah s Flügel:
  ich bin hin und her gerissen, ob ich morgen zum TA mit ihr fahre.
Eigentlich ist sie mir noch zu scheu und sie stresst sich gewaltig - schon, wenn ich nur mit der Hand ins Flexarium greife.
Und bei so viel Stress ist schon die kleinste Veränderung eigentlich zu viel......
   

...und dann kamen am späten Nachmittag diese 4 Mehlschwalben (die vier Flens(burger) 
Das Nest war gestern vom __ Giebel abgebrochen und die Finderin hatte mich angerufen.
Bis heute Mittag haben wir versucht, eine Rückgabe an die Eltern zu organisieren.
Leider hat es nicht geklappt  Darum wurden sie mir heute gebracht.
Die Finderfamilie hat wirklich grossartige Arbeit geleistet  
Nicht nur, dass sie die kleinen Wichte gestern am späten Nachmittag und ab heute Morgen in einem Kunstnest nur wenige cm entfernt vom alten Nestplatz untergebracht haben (Nachts haben sie sie rein genommen, da die Eltern noch nicht an das Nest gegangen waren und die Kleinen ohne Wärme die Nacht noch nicht überstanden hätten), sie haben die Kleinen auch die ganze Zeit satt mit frisch gefangenen Fliegen versorgt, damit sie immer schön betteln.
Entsprechend super kamen sie hier an.
Lediglich ein Kleiner schwächelt massiv.
Das hat er schon seit gestern.
Er ist deutlich kleiner und schwächer als seine Geschwistern und bettelt und futtert auch deutlich weniger.
Da er hier in dem Nest von seinen Geschwistern praktisch niedergetrampelt wurde und auch mehr Wärme braucht, als die anderen drei, habe ich ihn ziemlich zügig in eine Müslischale mit Wollsocke umgesetzt und eine tiefer eingestellte Wärmeplatte drüber gesetzt.
Während ich den anderen Dreien so wie sie sich heute zeigten sehr gute Chancen einräume, es zu schaffen, bin ich mir bei dem kleinen Nachzügler nicht sicher.
Er wirkte wirklich sehr schwach.
Ansonsten hatte ich die Vier bei Ankunft erstmal in eine Müslischale mit Küchenpapier gesetzt.
Vor allem, weil ich sicher gehen wollte, dass da keine Milben sind.
Später haben die drei dann ein kuscheliges Heu-Schwalbenkunstnest bekommen und der Kleine ein Wollsockennest.

     

....und dann bekam ich noch einen ANruf aus Eckernförde.
Ein Vater machte sich Sorgen um ein kleines Schwälbchen, was sein Sohn gestern am Boden gefunden und gerettet hatte.
Mit Hingabe hat der Kleine (9 Jahre)  das Schwälbchen gefüttert und gepflegt und sich gekümmert.
Leider aber, wie sich schnell herausstellte mit den falschen Futtertieren:
Regenwürmer und gegrillte Fliegen (aus dem Elelktrofliegenfänger).
Ich erklärte dem Vater, dass Schwalben Regenwürmer überhaupt gar nicht korrekt verdauen können und die Schwalbe unter Umständen bereits an dieser Fütterung über einen Tag stirbt.
Gegrillte Fliegen sind ebenfalls ungeeignet - aber die Regenwürmer sind absolut tödlich.
Sie führen bei Schwalben zu schweren Koliken.
Vater und Sohn haben sich sofort ins Auto gesetzt und die kleine Schwalbe zu mir gebracht.
Das ist Ecki:
   

Als er ankam, war er etwas kalt - ich stellte ihn erstmal mit unter die Wärmeplatte von dem Flens-Nesthäkchen, bis der kleine wieder durchgewärmt war.
Da ich ja wusste, dass der Kleine kommt, habe ich mich noch mal auf die Wiese begeben und versucht, wenigstens ein wenig Naturinsektenmix  für den Kleinen zusammen zu bekommen.
Als ich Ecki füttern wollte, sperrte er sofort hungrig den Schnabel auf und als ich mit der Pinzette kam, stutze er - es sah aus wie hin und hergerissen:
"ich habe Hunger - ich will das nicht essen" - zögerlich, qausi "mit spitzen Zähnen" nahm er den Happen.
Auch bei den nächsten Portionen war das so.
Ein heimchen bekam Ecki in Kohlekomprette gewendet.
Später gab es noch ein mit Heilerde bestäubtes Heimchen.
Dann stellte ich ihn erstmal zurück unter die Wärmeplatte und ging die Vögel im Vogelzimmer zum letzten Mal heute füttern.
Als ich zurück kam, um die 5 Mehschwalben wieder zu füttern, klang Eckis Betteln bereits kräftiger und als ich ihm Heimchen hinhielt, langte er herzhaft zu 
Kechermix und Heimchen scheint auf jeden Fall anzukommen 
Nun hoffe ich inständig, dass er die nächsten Tage überlebt und die Regenwürmer noch keinen nachhaltigen Schaden angerichtet haben.


----------



## Kolja (3. Juli 2017)

Unglaublich, was bei dir los ist. Ich habe den Eindruck, mehr als letztes Jahr?
Und immer wieder lerne ich etwas dazu. z.B. über die richtige Ernährung. Das die bei Vögeln so wichtig ist. Könnte ich ja auch mal auf mich übertragen.

Erstaunlich finde ich auch, wie die Vögel merken, was gut für sie ist. Welche Kräuter, Berührung, Physiotherapie. Da haben wir Menschen doch viel verlernt.

Und Kirstin, was ich an dir schätze, dass du deiner Intuition vertraust, den Vögeln die Freiheit lässt zu kommen und zu gehen, zu sterben oder zu leben. Grossartig.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2017)

Ja, da muss ich Andrea recht geben. Halb Schleswig-Holstein bringt Dir seine Nesthupfer. Könnte die Auswirkung Deiner Homepage sein,  daß die Leute Dich leichter finden. .

(gekürzt, da verschoben)


----------



## Raja (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich ohne Kirstin völlig aufgeschmissen gewesen wäre und mit mir zusammen auch die 4 kleinen 'Flens'. Sie sind uns in der kurzen Zeit so sehr ans Herz gewachsen und wir sind überglücklich, sie nun in den besten Händen zu wissen! Tausend Dank dafür, dass wir sie zu Dir bringen durften und natürlich für den außerordentlichen Support die ganze Zeit davor! Ich finde die amazon-Idee sehr, sehr gut! Wir warten schon ganz gespannt auf den nächsten Tagebucheintrag und hoffen ganz doll, dass auch der 'Kleine' durchkommt!


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2017)

@Kolja,  ja, es sind mehr - und um ein Vielfaches mehr Beratungsgespräche - besonders schön ist, wenn man dann auch noch Rückmeldung bekommt und es geklappt hat  .
Dass ich den Vögeln die Freiheit gebe, selbst zu entscheiden, liegt wohl daran, dass ich das für mich auch nicht anders will.
Meine grösste Befürchtung wäre, dass eines Tages irgend jemand über meinen Kopf und Willen hinweg Entscheidungen trifft, die ich so nie selbst für mich treffen würde.
Jemandem anders auf Gedeih und Verderb ausgeliefert zu sein, muss furchtbar sein.
Insofern versuche ich einfach, "hinzuhören" wenn die Tiere etwas wollen und dem auch möglichst nachzukommen - ich stelle mir immer vor, ich wäre an Stelle dieses Tieres und da wäre ein Riese, der irgendetwas für mich "zu meinem Besten" entscheidet, was ich weder so empfinde, noch so will und ich habe keine Chance, mich in irgendeiner Form dagegen zur Wehr zu setzen oder mich dazu zu äußern - weil keiner hinhört....... schwer zu erklären.....
...und ich bin überzeugt, die Tiere wissen ganz genau, ob wir ihnen helfen wollen oder nicht - d.h. - wenn sie die Hilfe annehmen wollen, tun sie es auch.
Das sieht man immer sehr schön an den erwachsenen Vögeln oder an den eigenen Haustieren.

@Christine 
(gekürzt, da verschoben)
Die meisten Schwalbenanrufe kommen über Wildvogelhilfe.org  - da bin ich ja unter der PLZ 2 gelistet für Schwalben.
Aber diejenigen, die direkt über meine Seite kommen, werden auch immer mehr.
AUf jeden Fall ist die Seite Gold wert - sie erleichtert die Beratungsgespräche ungemein, weil ich auf die Seite verweisen kann und darum nicht so umfangreich erklären muss.
Da bin ich EUch hier ewig dankbar für die Idee und unseren Mods, dass sie es möglich gemacht haben 
@Raja  schön, dss Ihr da seid  ...gute Nachricht vorweg: allen geht es gut 

So, und jetzt werde ich für den Tagebucheintrag dann mal einen neuen Beitrag nehmen


----------



## Tanny (4. Juli 2017)

...wenn man denkt, man hatte den "Hammertag" hinter sich, dann sollte man nicht ausschließen, dass es noch heftiger kommen kann 

Von den "Freigängern" gibt es heute keine Fotos - ich hatte schlicht keine Zeit auf die Bande mit Kamera in der Hand zu warten.

Herzi, Fridolin, Eihwi und Happy - alle okay und alles wie immer - da werde ich mich künftig nicht mehr wiederholen und die nur erwähnen, wenn es etwas Neues gibt.

Alle Freigängeramseln begrüssten mich heute Morgen an der Voliere und wollten rein.
Asterix und Obelix blieben dann den Tag über zusammen mit Kati drinnen, während die anderen nach dem Frühstück wieder abzogen.
Gegen Abend erschien Happy und holte Asterix und Obelix ab - Kati beförderte ich (unter Protest!) wieder ins Vogelzimmer.
Da muss sie wohl durch - mit Hinkebein und Hängeflügel ist es nicht so prickelnd mit der Freiheit.
Aber sie flattert schon in der Voliere einige cm hoch über den Boden - also der Flügel erholt sich.
Und bei dem Bein bin ich auch zuversichtlich, dass es ausheilt 

Für Foxy und Tubby hatte ich heute die Dachluke in der Voliere eine Weile offen - sie hätten also mal raus __ fliegen können.
Aber ich glaube, das war ihnen noch nicht geheuer.
Sie beäugten zwar die offene Luke, zogen es aber dann vor, doch lieber wieder ins Vogelzimmer zu fliegen 
  

Fips (da habe ich heute auch kein Foto) kontne heute tatsächlich das linke Bein etwas anheben! 
Ich dachte ja, dass der Verbesserungsprozess anfängt zu stagnieren - aber offensichtlich arbeitet es doch noch und es tut sich was.
Insofern werde ich noch abwarten, bevor wir ggf. eine 2. Ostheopathieeinheit machen .

Ebsi fliegt noch nicht. Er klettert die Äste hoch - dabei benutzt er aber die Flügel für kleine Hüpfsprünge und zum Balancieren.
Ich habe ihm heute mittels zweier endlos langer Weidenzweige quasi eine Brücke zur Ausflugklappe und von dort runter in die Voliere gebaut.
Entdeckt bzw. ausprobiert hat er es noch nicht.
Ich bin gespannt, wann er das raus hat 
    

Mit Moritz war ich heute nicht beim Tierarzt.
Ich habe heute Morgen lange überlegt und war so unschlüssig.
Wenn ich zum Füttern kam, war er heute erstmals jedes Mal entspannt und hat auch deutlich besser als die letzten Tage gefuttert.
Außerdem flitzte er durch die Voliere und er benutzte die Flügel, wenn er von einem höheren Zweig runter hüpfte.
Allerdings konnte ich da sehen, dass er den linken Flügel nicht ganz so hoch anheben kann, wie den rechten.
Da ich mir so unsicher war, ob es nun besser ist, zum TA zu fahren, oder abzuwarten und lieber Osteopathie ins Auge zu fassen, habe ich entschieden, Moritz selbst entscheiden zu lassen.
Nachdem er bei allen Fütterungen wenn ich kam ganz entspannt sitzen blieb und sich die Futtertiere reichen ließ, bin ich am späten Vormittag hingegangen mit dem Vorsatz, ihn zum Tierarzt zu bringen.
Ich betrat das Vogelzimmer und hatte noch nicht einmal das Flexarium geöffnet, da verzog Moritz sich fast fluchtartig in die hinterste Ecke. 
Das war für mich absolut deutlich und ich verwarf die Idee mit dem TA!
ALso fütterte ich erstmal die anderen Schwalben, drehte mich um, ging zum Flexarium und........
....Moritz blieb ganz entspannt auf seinem Ast sitzen, schaute zu, wie ich das Flexarium öffnete  und ließ sich füttern.
Da uns nichts treibt und Moritz nicht unglücklich wirkt, werden wir uns jetzt die Zeit nehmen, weiter am vertrauen zu arbeiten.
Wenn er soweit ist, dass er dabei entspannt bleiben kann, werde ich meine Osteopathin bitten, Moritz mal in die Hand zu nehmen 
    

Die vier Flens haben die Nacht super überstanden 
Auch das Nesthäkchen begrüßte mich heute Morgen mit einem für seine Verhältnisse kräftigen Bettellaut und gutem Hunger 
Lediglich seine Beinchen sind noch auffallend kraftlos und das rechte Bein hat die Tendenz zum Spreizbein.
Darum habe ich seine Wollsocke außen durch Küchenpapier so abgestützt, dass die Socke das Bein am Körper des Kleinen stabilisiert und es nicht seitlich rausrutschen kann.
Wenn die Küken so jung sind, sind die Knochen noch "weich" und solche Dinge richten sich noch.
Die drei "Grossen" haben zu jeder Mahlzeit (ca alle 30 Minuten) 3 - 4 mittlere Heimchen oder die entsprechende Menge Kechermix verdrückt.
Der Kleine futterte immer ein bis zwei mittlere und 3 -4 kleine Heimchen oder entsprechend viel Kechermix.
Der Kot kommt bei allen absolut regelmäßig und sieht super aus 
Ich denke mal, die Chancen, dass alle vier durchkommen sind gestiegen 
          

Auch Ecki hat die Nacht überstanden und mich heute Morgen mit mächtigem Hunger begrüsst.
Beim ersten Happen hat er noch wieder kurz gezögert, doch dann hat er zugeschlagen und von da ab den Rest des Tages gebettelt und gefuttert, wie ich es von jungen Schwalben kenne: hemmungslos, immer hungrig und gierig 
Ihr Kot aus der Nacht und nach dem ersten Bissen heute Morgen sah noch etwas bräunlich aus, war zu flüssig und stank bestialisch.
Im Laufe des Tages besserte sich das aber kontinuiertlich und heute Abend sah alles recht normal aus.
Auch bei Ecki schätze ich die Chancen, dass er es schafft heute deutlich besser ein, als noch gestern 
      

....und dann bekam ich heute Nachmittag einen Anruf, wo ich erstmal nachfragte, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Die Anrufer haben ein Vogelei auf dem Bürgersteig gefunden, wo gerade ein Küken schlüpfte.
Der EInfachheit halber kopiere ich hier mal den Text rein, den ich in die FB Gruppe Wildvogel-Notfälle gepostet habe:
Kopie:

Bitte Bestimmungshilfe!
Hallo allerseits, mir wurde soeben ein Küken gebracht. Gefunden auf Straße liegend am Schlüpfen. Lag da wohl noch ca eine halbe Stunde - wurde dann mitgenommen und für ca 30 Minuten auf Fensterbank gelegt, da dort wärmster Ort.
Dann war >Wärmelampe organisiert worden und Küken (mittlerweile neben dem Ei) auf Küchenpapier unter Wärmelampe gepackt.
Dann haben sie meine Nummer gefunden und angerufen.
Da sie nur zwei Dörfer weiter waren und selbst keinen Brüter haben, haben sie mir das Kleine sofort gebracht (in Plastikschale ohne Deckel mit feuchtem (heisses Wasser) Küchenpapier, Wärmflasche daneben, Küchentuch drüber.
Der Kleine kam warm hier an und lebte tatsächlich trotz der Vorgeschichte immer noch.
Hatte schon meinen Notfallbrüter (eigentlich für die Hühner) angeworfen.
Nun liegt das Kleine bei konstanten 38, 9 Grad und 50% Luftfeuchtigkeit im Brüter.
Da wird es jetzt erstmal bis morgen früh unangetastet bleiben.
Bis dahin müsste ich wissen, was das für ein Vogel ist, damit ich morgen das Richtige füttern kann.
Kann mir da einer der Bestimmungsprofis mal bitte helfen?
Das Foto auf Küchenpapier wurde mir vom Finder per e-mail geschickt. Das Foto in der Socke ist die Unterbringung im Brüter - die Socke steckt in einem Eierbecher (für die Größenvorstellung.
Kopie Ende.

Soweit zur Vorgeschichte - einfach unglaublich!!!!
Also, es handelt sich um einen Spatz ud ich bekam auch gleich die Info, dass für den Kleinen 38,9 Grad (das ist die Schlupftemperatur von Hühnern) zu warm ist und ich ihn besser bei 35, 4 Grad halte.
Das habe ich entsprechend umgesetzt.
Bereits eine halbe Stunde, nachdem er im Brüter sass, begann er zu betteln und zu fiepsen.
Ich habe also bereits heute angefangen, immer, wenn er nachdrücklich bettelte zu den Fütterungen der anderen, ein Miniheimchen zu füttern.
....und drei wunderschöne kleine Kotkleckse habe ich auch schon 
Ob der Kleine überlebt, steht natürlich in den Sternen - aber heute hat alles nach meinem Dafürhalten gut ausgesehen - jetzt muss er wohl selbst entscheiden 

Hier die Fotos, die ich in dem FB Beitrag erwähnte:
      

und hier die, die ich heute ABend machte (durch das Sichtfenster des Brüters):
        

Das ist echt ein Wunder!

Mein Esszimmer sieht mittlerweile aus, wie eine Vogel-Säuglingsstation 
    

Dann kam heute Abend noch eine kleine Mehlschwalbe, die am Boden gefunden wurde.
Was ihr passiert ist, ist unbekannt.
Ihre Geschwister sind alle ausgeflogen und sie kam nicht hoch.
Als die Finderinnen sie brachten, wirkte sie bereits extrem kraftlos - sie hatte praktisch null Greifreflex.
Der kleine Vogel hatte mehrere Schwalbenlausfliegen, die ihr vermutlich sehr, sehr zugesetzt haben. 
Nachdem ich sie von den Fliegen befreit hatte, bekam sie ein Heimchen, welches sie auch wieder kraftlos abschluckte.
Weitere Heimchen spuckte sie wieder aus.
Also kam sie erst mal in ein Müslischalennest, welches ich mit einem Handtuch abdeckte und dann stellte ich sie zu den anderen ins Esszimmer.
Es war fraglich, ob sie es schafft.
Nachdem wir im Esszimmer alle Kleinen nochmal abgefüttert hatten, gingen wir erstmal ins Vogelzimmer zum Füttern.
ALs ich von der Fütterung zurück kam und wieder im Esszimmer füttern wollte, war die Kleine leider schon verstorben 
Sie hatte noch Flüssigkeit ausgeschieden, die sehr, sehr stank.
Es könnte sein, dass sie eine innere Verletzung hatte, die bereits vor sich hin gärte - in Kombination mit der Schwächung durch die __ Parasiten ist es dann vermutlich zu viel gewesen.
Auf dem Foto ist sie bereits tot:


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


>


Na, wenn das kein Karl ist. Kahler geht wohl kaum.


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2017)

Ich war heute gerade zur 2. Fütterung im Vogelzimmer, als eine Bekannte auf den Hof fuhr.
In der Hand hatte sie einen Schuhkarton ....
In dem Karton lag ein kleiner Amselästling - Katzenopfer - offensichtlich verletzt - ich habe nur ganz kurz rein geschaut und wieder zu gemacht, um sie nicht unnötig zu stressen.
Dann bin ich lediglich zu ENde füttern gegangen (keine 10 Minuten hat das gedauert) um mich dann in Ruhe um die Amsel kümmern zu können.
Als ich den Karton wieder öffnete, war sie tot. 
Die Kleinne wurde wohl von der Katze der Finderin irgendwann nachts angeschleppt und hat die Nacht im Schlafzimmer unter dem Bett verbracht 
Morgens fand die Finderin sie, packte sie ein und brachte sie mir.
So, wie es aussah, lag sie schon auf der Fahrt zu mir im Sterben 
 

Fips sieht mit seinen Bewegungen wieder etwas geübter aus 
Heute habe ich sein Flexarium komplett leer gemacht. Die Grassoden als Stütze braucht er nicht mehr. Nun ist im Flexarium Vogelsand und darauf haufenweise frische Kräuter- und Gräsersträusse, die ich täglich neu auswechseln kann.
Fips kanbbert mit wahrer Leidenschaft dran rum 
Außerdem hat er jetzt wieder eine - vorerst flache - Badewanne - da ist er auch schon durchgehüpft 
       

An der Voliere hatte ich heute den ganzen Tag die Dachluke auf in der Hoffnung, dass Foxy und Tubby ihren ersten Ausflug wagen.
Aber alles Locken nutzte nichts - sie trauten sich noch nicht raus 
Sie schauten sich lediglich interessiert an, wie die AMseln, Fridolin und Herzi fröhlich ein und aus flogen 
Naja, irgendwann werden sie schon auch noch Interesse kriegen 
Gejagt haben sie aber in der Voliere heute in der Abendsonne: kleine Mücken und Co 
   

Ebsi ist weg!!!! ...und ich habe es verpasst 
Ich schrieb ja schon, dass ich ihn habe klettern sehen und darum hatte ich ihm gestern einen Übergang in die Voliere gebaut.
Heute Morgen flatterte er aus der Duschwanne in einen unteren Zweig  (...wozu habe ich mir gestern eigentlich die Arbeit gemacht? )
Ansonsten nichts Auffälliges.
Als ich Mittags zum Füttern ins Vogelzimmer kam, saß Ebsi drinnen ganz oben in den Zweigen.
Als ich Nachmittags kam, war Ebsi weg. 
Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich wirklich jeden cm des Vogelzimmers und der Voliere abgesucht habe - entweder ist das alles da so super ausgestattet, dass die Verstecke selbst für mich nicht zu entdecken sind, oder Ebsi ist schlicht durch die Volierenluke abgezogen  ...ich gehe von der zweiten Variante aus - mit anderen Worten: sie muss geflogen sein, denn dahin kann sie nicht geklettert sein. 
Schade, dass ich den grossen Moment verpasst habe....aber ich musste ja auch die Vögel im Eßzimmer versorgen.
Foto von Ebsi gibt es nicht mehr - als ich die Kamera mit hatte, war Ebsi schon weg.

Moritz ist heute im Flexarium häufiger mal geflattert.
Er setzt seine Flügel ein und es sieht besser aus, als gestern Nach wie vor hängt der Flügel deutlich - aber er scheint wieder "benutzbarer" zu werden 
Dass der Flügeleinsatz effektiver wird, zeigte der Morgen:
Als ich zum ersten Mal zum Füttern kam, sass Moritz im Flexarium auf dem obersten Zweig 
Das ist der Zweig, den ich von oben abgehängt habe - er kann da also nicht hoch geklettert sein!

Ansonsten sass Moritz heute tagsüber wieder gerne und viel auf seinem "Fensterplatz" und schaute dem Treiben auf dem Hof zu.
Er fängt auch an, mit den anderen Schwalben zu quatschen 
     

Kati geht es "zu gut" - sie fliegt...und würde am Liebsten mit den anderen mit raus gehen.
Das geht aber noch nicht, da sie ja noch das getapte Bein hat.
Sowie das Tape wieder ab ist, wird sie sicher mit den anderen losziehen.
Tagsüber verbrachten alle 5 Amseln die meiste Zeit zusammen in der Voliere.
Die Fotos sind von heute Abend im Vogelzimmer:
     

Die 4 Flens und Ecki entwickeln sich prächtig.
Die 8 Schwalben haben tatsächlich heute zusammen eine ganze Großpackung (700!!!! Stück) subadulte Heimchen plus nochmal dasselbe Volumen an __ Fliegen verdrückt 
Sie futtern wie die Wahnsinnigen und man kann bei den Flens zusehen, wie die Federn spriessen 
Ich bin wirklich froh, dass mein alter Blacky so ein erfahrenes Trailpferd ist, das mir blind vertraut.
Bei meinem Bauern im Kälberstall sind noch kaum Fliegen und bei dem heftigen Wind, den wir immer haben, ist das Insekten kechern auf der Wiese auch nicht ergiebig.
Aber die Pferde sitzen immer voll.
Blacky hat jetzt ständig seinen persönlichen Fliegenfänger an der Seite 
Ich muss nur warten, bis sein Gesicht oder seine Beine voller Fliegen sitzen (was eine Frage von Minuten ist) und dann mit dem Kecher rüber streichen - schon habe ich eine Mahlzeit für eine Schwalbe auf einen Streich zusammen 
Mit den anderen Pferden könnte man das nicht machen - die flüchten, wenn sie mich mit dem Kecher nur kommen sehen 
Heute Nachmittag war eines von unseren Reitmädels da und hat auch noch fleissig bei Blacky gekechert und anschließend im Esszimmer gefüttert - das war eine richtig schöne Unterstützung 
Die Flens haben sich sofort von ihr füttern lassen - Ecki hat Anfangs massiv gefremdelt und sich in die hinterste Ecke seines Nestes zurück gezogen.
Er traute wohl der Sache erstmal nicht.
Aber nach einer Weile hat er gemerkt, dass E. auch nur Fluginsekten anbietet und keine ungenießbaren Sachen.
Bei dem kleinen Nesthäckchen von den Flens habe ich heute die Wärmeplatte höher gestellt, damit die Kleine sich langsam an normale Temperaturen gewöhnt.
Bei den anderen dreien ist die Wärmeplatte jetzt ganz abgestellt - sie steht nur noch als Dach über dem Nest.
Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich morgen in der Voliere eine Aufhängung für das Vogelzimmer-Reihenschwalbennest vom letzten Jahr bauen.
Dann wandern Ecki und die 3 fitten Flens schon mal tagsüber mit ihrem Nest nach draußen, damit sie das original Mehlschwalbennestgefühl haben 

Ecki hat heute auch endlich das Küchenpapier im Nest hinter sich gelassen und Heu bekommen.
Ihre Verdauung ist jetzt okay und es gibt keinen stinkenden, flüssigen Brei mehr 

Für die Fotos habe ich eine Taschenlampe drüber gehalten, damit sie nicht ganz so dunkel werden:

           

   


Karl hat die Nacht gut überstanden und bettelt fröhlich in seinem Brutkasten mit den Schwalben mit 
Ich habe den Brüter von der Temperatur jetzt auf knapp 32 Grad runter geregelt, da mir der Kleine etwas "rot" war, was für zu viel Wärme spricht.
Seit heute Mittag bettelt er sogar mit Stimme: ein ganz dünnes, aber nachdrückliches Fiepsen 

Es ist schon echt eine Kunst, Microheimchen zu entbeinen......
Aber der Kleine ist von Heimchen nicht richtig begeistert - er futtert sie - aber nicht "leidenschaftlich".
Also habe ich mal die Ameiseneier raus geholt - und seither bettelt er "lautstark" und kann gar nicht genug bekommen 
...und heute kann man bereits ganz, ganz fein die ersten spriessenden Federn erkennen !!!


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2017)

Langsam aber sicher verliere ich den Familienüberblick , und muß immer öfter nach oben scrollen . 
Wird Zeit, daß da mal wieder ein paar Kinder ausziehen , damit das wieder übersichtlicher wird .
Finde es aber trotzdem doof, daß Ebsi einfach so abhaut


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo Anne,

keine Angst, Ebsi kommt auf alle Fälle nochmal wieder.
Dazu ist die Vollpansion einfach zu verlockend.
Und schließlich hat er sich ja noch nicht verabschiedet.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2017)

Carlo, da hast Du wohl Recht - aber anders als gedacht.....

Heute war es warm, windstill!!!, meistens leicht bedeckt (kein Regen), manchmal strahlender Sonnenschein - bestes Insektenwetter.
Die Dielenschwalben flogen im Sekundentakt und die Kleinen sind schon ganz groß - ich schätze, bald verlassen sie das Nest 

Foxy und Tubby gingen nach dem Frühstück sofort raus in die Voliere.
Die AMseln fanden sich durch die Dachluke bis auf Happy ebenfalls alle wieder ein.
Happy habe ich heute gar nicht gesehen. Aber sie war ja auch schon lange recht selbständig 
Als ich zur dritten Fütterung kam, waren Foxy und Tubby gerade auf dem Boden unterwegs und inspizierten den Vogelteich 
Kurze Zeit später sassen sie wieder auf ihrem Ast, putzten ihr Gefieder und dann.....
....flog Foxy gefolgt von Tubby zur Dachluke raus 
Kaum waren sie draussen, wurden sie von mehreren Altschwalben gejagt.
Aber anders, als in den Vorjahren, wo ich die Voliere noch nicht hatte, ließen die zwei sich dadurch gar nicht beirren.
Sie wichen gekonnt aus und flogen sicher ihre Kreise.
Man konnte genau sehen, dass sie die Tage in der Voliere ihre Umgebung und das Geschehen draussen ganz genau studiert haben.
Sie waren überhaupt nicht irritiert.
Nach einer Weile landeten sie auf dem Stallgiebel, putzten sich und schauten sich den Hof an.
Dann kamen sie runter, holten sich im Flug jede ein Futtertier von der Pinzette und verschwanden dann hinter dem Stall Richtung Koppeln.
Als sie das nächste Mal über dem Hof erschienen, waren sie in einer Gruppe Jungschwalben - ich schätze der Trupp, der in unserem Heulager etwa zur selben Zeit ausgeflogen ist, wo die Zwei ihre ersten Flugversuche unternahmen.
Im Laufe des Tages holten sie sich noch 2 x Futter im Flug ab - dann waren sie lange Zeit weg.
Als ich gegen 20 Uhr rüber ging zum Füttern, hörte ich ihre Bettelrufe plötzlich über mir: wieder holte sich jede ein Heimchen.
In die Voliere oder das Vogelzimmer wollten sie aber nicht zurück: sie drehten ab und verschwanden mit dem Jungschwalbentrupp wieder über den Wiesen.
Ich vermute, sie werden mit den anderen im Stall übernachten - und ich denke, so wie sich heute draussen zeigten, muss ich mir um sie keine Sorgen machen 

Leider keine Fotos mehr, denn als ich die Kamera mit hatte, waren die Zwei schon weg.

Asterix und Obelix machten heute keine ANstalten, tagsüber wegzufliegen - sie verbrachten den Tag mit Kati in der Voliere.
 

Ebsi ist wieder da.
Aber nicht, weil er weg war und wiederkam, sondern, weil er im Vorzimmer sass
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wann und wie er gestern durch die Tür vom Vogelzimmer ins Vorzimmer geflutscht ist - irgendwie hat er es unbemerkt geschafft.
Heute Morgen begrüsste er mich jedenfalls aus dem Regal mit den Futterschüsseln 
Als ich die Tür zum Vogelzimmer auf machte, flog er zu Boden und flatterte dann eiligst rüber in seine Duschwanne, wo er ausgiebig frühstückte.
   

Fridolin und Herzi waren heute ständig da und stritten sich, wer denn nun den ersten Leckerbissen bekommt.
Und man mag es kaum glauben: Herzi flüchtet vor Fridolin wenn dieser sie anfaucht!
Als Herzi sich blitzschnell ein Futtertier klaute, was ich gerade Fridolin geben wollte, flog Fridolin zu dem Balken, auf dem Herzi sass, um sein Futtertier zu verspeisen, landete hinter Herzi und zog ihr an den Schwanzfedern!!! bis Herzi entnervt ihr Futtertier aufgab und wegflog 
 

Moritz war heute Morgen wie immer. langsam taut er zunehmend auf und fasst immer mehr Vertrauen.
Am Nachmittag dann gefiel er mir gar nicht mehr.
Seit Foxy und Tubby weg sind, ist er unglücklich 
Er sass den ganzen Tag nur trübselig auf seinem Zweig am Fenster, ließ seinen Flügel deutlich mehr hängen als die letzten Tage und nahm mir pro Fütterung zwei, höchstens drei Futtertiere (sonst 6 oder 7) ab - dann flüchtete er die Flexariumwand hoch und machte mir damit deutlich, dass er absolut nichts mehr essen will 
Er tat mir so unendlich leid und ich hoffe inständig, dass die nächste verletzte Rauchschwalbe ihren Weg zu mir findet, damit ich Moritz Gesellschaft geben kann, die auch etwas länger bleibt.
Da er auch noch nicht so viel Vertrauen hat, dass meine Gesellschaft ihm irgendwie helfen würde, konnte ich rein gar nichts machen.
Mal schauen, wie es morgen wird..........
     

Die vier Flens und Ecki sind heute umgezogen ins Vogelzimmer.
Bei Ecki muss ich damit rechnen, dass sie demnächst ihren ersten Flugversuch unternimmt und die vier Flens brauchten jetzt dringend mal mehr Geräuschkulisse und Aktion um sich rum.
Da ich die Volierenluke ja wegen Foxy und Tubby offen habe, habe ich vorsichtshalber die 5 doch im Vogelzimmer aufgehängt (also ihre Nester) und nicht, wie ursprünglich geplant, tagsüber draussen.
Außer dem Nesthäkchen machen sich alle vier super.
Bei der Kleinen gefällt mir noch nicht, dass sie zu "ruhig" ist.
Sie futtert gut und kotet gut - aber sie bettelt nicht so inbrünstig (sie wirkt irgendwie zu sehr wie "ist mir alles egal) wie die anderen und nach wie vor hat ihr rechts Bein keinen Greifreflex.
Ich habe ihre Wollsocke jetzt ausgetauscht gegen ein Heunest,, weil sie da ihre Füsschen mehr benutzen muss.
Abgesehen von dem Bein gibt es nichts wirklich "Greifbares", was sie hat, aber irgendwie ist sie noch nicht in Ordnung.....
Bei ihr bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, wohin die Reise letztendlich geht.
Die anderen machen dagegen einen hervorragenden EIndruck - und seit sie im Vogelzimmer sitzen, betteln und futtern sie noch mal wieder mehr 
       
 

links oben sitzen die 3 Flens und rechts unten sitzt Ecki drin:
 

Karl macht sich gut.
Heute Nachmittag hat er mal "geschwächelt", was sich dadurch äußerte, dass er mehrere Mahlzeiten komplett verweigerte.
Also ließ ich ihn und wartete ab.
Nach ca 2 Stunden bettelte er endlich wieder - und von da ab lief auch alles wieder wie am Schnürchen!
Heimchen findet er übrigens nicht so super toll - sie sind okay und wenn es sonst nichts gibt, futtert man die eben.
Als ich aber mit Ameiseneiern kam, da schlug er richtig zu und wollte sogar noch mehr, als sie leer waren 
Mit der Temperatur im Brüter muss ich immer etwas spielen. Er hat jetzt so zwischen 32 und 34 Grad.
Wenn der Kleine etwas rötliche Haut bekommt, muss ich ein wenig runter regeln -wenn er sich leicht kühl beim Füttern anfühlt, geht es wieder ganz wenig hoch.
Um sicher zu gehen, dass ich die Temperatur wirklich bei Karl habe und nicht einige cm höher oder so, liegt nach wie vor das Thermometer auf Karls Nestkante.
     

Gegen Abend kam dann noch jemand aus einem Reitstall im Nachbarort - einen kleinen Spatz im Gepäck - der Kleine war aus dem Nest in die Reithalle geplumpst - und es war unmöglich, auszumachen, welches der vielen Nester das betroffene Nest ist.
Die kleine Tochter der Finderin hat den kleinen Spatz Yammi getauft.
Der Kleine macht einen fitten, gesunden Eindruck.
Ich habe ihm ein Nest zu Fips ins Gehege gestellt und eine Wärmeplatte drüber - immerhin ist Fips sehr interessiert 
Ich hoffe, dass der Kleine noch ein bisschen Motivationsschub für Fips ist.
Bei Fips habe ich heute etwas sehr Faszinierendes beobachtet: er macht gezielt Kraft- und Bewegungstraining für sein Bein!!!!
Er sass hinter seiner Hütte und wackelte da so rum und ich dachte noch: was macht er da bloss
Als ich das Flexarium geöffnet hatte, um da hinten hinter schauen zu können, traute ich meinen AUgen nicht.
Er stand mit dem gesunden Bein auf dem Boden und hatte sich mit dem kranken Bein am Häuschen festgekrallt - also so, dass das kranke Bein fast waagerecht war.
In der Position bewegte er seinen Körper immer hin und her - Spannte und entspannte also die ganze Muskulatur - er drückte sich von der Wand ab und zog sich wieder ran.
Zuerst dachte ich ja, er hängt fest - aber nein, als ich mit der Hand kam, nahm er das Bein runter und war bereit zu flüchten.
Als ich die Hand zurück zog, dauerte es einen Moment, dann hängte er sein Bein wieder in die Wand und machte weiter!!!!!
So etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen - und auch nicht für möglich gehalten!
   

...und links neben Fips Flexarium steht Nesthäkchen Flens:


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2017)

Toll, Fips macht seine eigene Krankengymnastik. Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt von der Selbstwahrnehmung und -heilungskraft.


----------



## Tanny (7. Juli 2017)

und wieder ein ...Tag, wie es sich für Sommer gehört 

Morgens wurde ich bereits von 3 Amseln vor der Voliere erwartet, die rein wollten - Eihwi kam später auch noch.
Ich ließ die 3 also rein und holte auch Kati raus, die ihre Freunde lautstark begrüsste 

Auch Herzi fand sich ein - wen ich heute gar nicht zu Gesicht bekam, war Fridolin 
Vielleicht ist er mit anderen Bachstelzen unterwegs und macht die Gegend unsicher.
Was mir so auffiel: gestern war Fridolin ja ungewöhnlich anhänglich und ständig um mich rum, wenn ich raus kam.
Dasselbe war damals auch bei Marco so, bevor er verschwand.
Vielleicht ist das auch bei Fridolin so, dass er sich bis auf Weiteres verabschiedet hat?
Auf jeden Fall habe ich bei ihm ein gutes Gefühl - er kann alles, was er braucht, um draussen zu überleben.

Bei den Dielenschwalben wird es wohl jederzeit losgehen mit dem "Jungfernflug":
 

Am späten Nachmittag tauchten Foxy und Tubby auf - sie setzten sich auf den __ Giebel über der Voliere und texteten mich zu 
Mein Futterangebot schlugen sie aus - was nicht weiter verwunderlich war, denn wir hatten allerbestes Jagdwetter und viele Insekten!
Am späten Nachmittag tauchten sie wieder auf und umkreisten mich häufiger.
Foxy holte sich sogar ein Heimchen von der Pinzette 
Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Zwei gerne nach drinnen geflogen wären, aber sie trauten sich weder durch das EInflugloch noch durch die Tür der Voliere.
Schließlich zogen sie dann mit einer Gruppe anderer Schwalben Richtung Streuobstwiese ab.
Wenn die Zwei jetzt so viel Bindung gehabt hätten, dass sie auf der Hand landen, hätte ich sie einfach durch die Tür tragen können - so müssen sie sich schon selbst überwinden.
Aber so, wie die Zwei sich heute gezeigt haben, bin ich zuversichtlich, dass sie nach Hause kommen - und mir auch rein folgen, wenn es wirklich "nötig" wird, z.B. weil das Wetter umschlägt und die Futtersuche schwierig oder so.
ich freue mich jedenfalls riesig, dass die Zwei es so gut gepackt haben 

   

Bei Ebsi, Fips und Yammi nichts Neues - Yammi futtert gut und fremdelt ansonsten genau so, wie es sich für einen waschechten Spatz gehört 
       

Die drei grossen  Flens und Ecki haben den Umzug ins Vogelzimmer gut überstanden 
Bei dem Kleinen Flens sah es heute Morgen gar nicht gut aus.
Er wirkte sehr schlapp und irgendwie, als ob er gerade am "Gehen" sei.
Beim Füttern nahm er gerade mal ein Futtertier - lustlos.
Ich rechnete damit, den Kleinen heute zu verlieren.
Ab frühem Nachmittag aber wendete sich das Blatt 
Plötzlich fing der Kleine wieder an, etwas mehr zu betteln und er nahm auch wieder mehrere Futtertiere.
Er schaffte es sogar, im Heunest seinen Hintern fast bis über die Kante zu bewegen, was für die kleinen Beinchen eine ziemliche ANstrengung ist. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, das zu sehen, denn diese Wendung habe ich nicht erwartet 
Dafür beobachtete ich im Nest mit den 3 Flens bereits seit Mittags, dass ein Flens immer etwas untergebuttert wurde und nicht mehr so viele Futtertiere nahm, wie die anderen.
Meist sass einer der beiden anderen Flens auf seinem Kopf 

Da sich das nicht besserte, entschied ich heute Abend (nach den Fotos), den untergebutterten Flens aus dem Nest zu nehmen und zu dem kleinen Flens zu setzen.
Ich glaube, das war eine gute Idee:
der Kleine kuschelte sofort und der große Flens schien regelrecht "aufzuatmen", als er im Nest liegen konnte, ohne , dass da ständig jemand auf ihm herumtrampelt.
Bei Ecki ist alles im grünen Bereich - keine Auffälligkeiten 

           

Moritz hat sich etwas berappelt 
Heute Morgen hat er richtig gut mit dem Futter zugelangt und das auch den ganzen Tag beibehalten 
Außerdem hat er seinen Flügel wieder etwas besser getragen.
Ich habe mir heute zwischen den Fütterungen immer etwas Zeit genommen und noch eine Weile am offenen Flexarium gestanden, damit Moritz hoffentlich anfängt, etwas mehr Kontakt zuzulassen.
Heute Abend hat er sage und schreibe 4 Pinzetten voll Freifangfliegen (je Pinzette ca 10 __ Fliegen zur Kugel gedreht)  und acht subadulte Heimchen verdrückt!
Und vermutlich hätte er wohl auch noch mehr genommen, wenn sie nicht alle gewesen wären 
Blöderweise gibt es heute kein Foto von Moritz 
Als ich heute Abend meine Fotorunde im Vogelzimmer machte, klingelte just, als Moritz als letzter dran war das Telefon: Schwalben aus dem Nest "gefallen".
Als wir nach ca einer Stunde das Gespräch beendet hatten - ich war längst drüben, Karl wieder füttern, habe ich schlicht vergessen, dass mir Moritz noch fehlt und es erst eben beim Runterladen auf den PC festgestellt.
Fotos also morgen wieder 


Karl macht sich super.
Er bettelt mittlerweile lautstark und er futtert pro Mahlzeit jetzt ein kleines Heimchen, 1-2 Fliegen und einen Eierlöffel voll Ameiseneier!
Auch einen kleinen Grashüpfer ohne Kopf und Hinterbeine hat er heute bereits gefuttert.
Am ersten Tag waren 3 Ameiseneier oder ein Microheimchen schon das höchste der Gefühle!
Sein Kot sieht super aus und heute Abend gab es erstmal einen richtig grossen Kothaufen 

Seit heute greift er auch aktiv nach der Pinzette und schüttelt nicht mehr das Futter den Schlund runter.
Es ist schon faszinierend, wie filigran der kleine Kerl noch ist.
Jedes Futterteil sieht man ganz deutlich die Speiseröhre runter gleiten.
An den Seiten sind auf der Haut jetzt ganz feine Punkte zu erkennen - da kommt der erste Flaum 
Die Brütertemperatur liegt jetzt so zwischen 31 und 33 Grad.

         

Ansonsten habe ich meiner Osteopathin heute noch eine E-mail geschickt und um einen Termin für 4 Vögel gebeten.
Ich möchte gerne Fips weiter behandeln, Ebsi noch mal, Moritz mit seinem Flügel und den kleinen Flens mit seinem unbrauchbaren Bein.
Mal schauen, wann sie Zeit hat 

PS.: es kann sein, dass ich morgen nicht oder nur ganz kurz berichten werde, da morgen unsere Nabu-Vorstandssitzung bei mir stattfindet und ich nicht weiss, wie lange das dauern wird.


----------



## jolantha (7. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> PS.: es kann sein, dass ich morgen nicht oder nur ganz kurz berichten werde,



Hallo, 
Dein morgen ist ja mein heute , und ich wünsche Dir einfach viel Erfolg bei Eurer Sitzung.


----------



## Krächzi (7. Juli 2017)

Spatzen sollen ja bis zu 5 x im Jahr brüten.......da ist Claudi bestimmt schon stolze Mutter.....(oder Vater)


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2017)

Auch gestern und heute war traumhaftes Wetter 
Die angekündigten Unwetter für Norddeutschland sind zumindest an uns weiträumig vorbei gegangen 

die Dielenschwalben haben erfolgreich ihren ersten AUsflug aus dem Nest absolviert 
Gestern Abend versuchten die ersten Zwei es und heute verließen alle vier ihr Nest.
Abends sind sie dann alle brav wieder zurück gegangen 
           

Bei Herzi alles wie immer: Sie kommt ein bis 3 x täglich vorbei und klaut sich ihr Futtertier.
Ihr habt richtig gelesen: Sie bettelt nicht, sie klaut
Sie hat raus, dass ich die Futtertiere für die Vögel im Vogelzimmer in feuchte Stückchen Küchenpapier eingewickelt in der Hand habe.
Dann kommt sie an und bettelt mich voll.
Ich öffne dann das Küchenpapier und zücke ein Pinkie, eine Fliege oder einen Grashüpfer - wohl wissend, dass Herzi etwas anderes im Sinn hat 
Herzi hat es auf die (sündhaft teuren) Wachsmottenlarven abgesehen, die für Fips sind.

Sie nimmt also das von mir dargebotene Futtertier, schleudert es entrüstet weg, fliegt mit einem Satz auf das Küchenpapier, reisst es mit dem Schnabel auseinander, rührt den Inhalt einmal kurz um und entfleucht mit einer Wachsmottenlarve  - und das alles spielt sich im Bruchteil einer Sekunde ab.
Dann sitzt sie mit ihrer Beute irgendwo in meiner Nähe auf einem Balken oder Ast und zerlegt genüsslich ihr Mahl, während ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie sich über mich lustig macht 
ABer zugegeben, lustig ist es 

Fridolin ist bisher nicht wieder aufgetaucht - aber ich habe auch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet.
Ich glaube, er hatte sich verabschiedet und ist jetzt mit anderen Bachstelzen irgendwo unterwegs.

Bei den AMseln ist ebenfalls alles supi 
Happy, Asterix und Obelix verbringen den ganzen Tag regelmässig zusammen mit Kati in der Voliere und gestern und heute machten sie auch keinerlei ANstalten, für die Nacht fortzuziehen.
Nun haben sie gestern in der Voliere übernachtet und heute Abend wollten sie auch wieder nicht weg.
Ich vermute, sie warten auf Kati.
Eihwi kommt nur einmal am Tag kurz in die Voliere, futtert ordentlich und fliegt dann wieder davon.

Foxy und Tubby sind voll integriert in eine Jungschwalbengruppe 
Gestern kamen sie noch einige Male runter und holten sich ein Futtertier im Vorbeiflug von der Pinzette.
Heute waren sie lediglich 2 x da, sassen auf dem __ Giebel des Stalls, putzten sich und grüssten mich, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer ging.
Wenn das Wetter sich weiter so hält, denke ich werden sie von meiner Seite auch keine Hilfe mehr in Anspruch nehmen - sie haben den ersten ganz grossen Schritt geschafft 

Ebsi ist extrem mobil geworden.
Er ist ständig im Vogelzimmer auf dem Boden und in den Büschen unterwegs, jagt und versteckt sich, sowie draussen ein Warnschrei zu hören ist 
Je beweglicher er wird und je sicherer er sich damit fühlt, desto scheuer wird er jetzt auch wieder.
Man merkt, dass er mich immer weniger braucht. 
Foto war heute nicht möglich, denn immer, wenn das Licht vom Autofocus ihn traf, war er weg.......

Ecki wird denke ich mir morgen zum ersten Mal entgegen __ fliegen 
Heute Abend war es schon fast soweit - sie lehnte sich so weit aus dem Nest und schlug wild bettelnd mit den Flügeln, dass sie fast rausgepurzelt wäre - es ging ihr nicht schnell genug mit dem Futter. Ihre Scheu hat sie komplett abgelegt und Futter schaut sie auch nicht mehr skeptisch an 
Sie hat sich blendend erholt und wird, wenn nicht irgendetwas ganz Unerwartetes passiert, ihren Weg problemlos gehen

         

Die vier Flens wachsen und gedeihen.
Die zwei im Hängenest haben jetzt eine typische Halbstarkenfrisur 
Sie streiten sich um jeden Happen Futter und man kann zusehen, wie sie sich entwickeln.
Dass ich Nr 3 umgesetzt habe zum Nesthäkchen, war für beide gut.
Nr 3 hat heute gewaltig aufgeholt - sie futtert jetzt mindestens soviel, wie die Zwei im Hängenest.
Nesthäkchen bettelt auch wieder stärker und wirkt wieder etwas kräftiger.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist sie von der Entwicklung weit hinter den anderen zurück.
Und ihr Bein/Fuss hat sich bisher nicht gebessert.
Ich habe gestern schon angefangen, sie bei jeder Fütterung auf die Hand zu nehmen und ein wenig Physio mit dem Beinchen zu machen.

Da ich aber keine halbe Stunde da sitzen kann und die Zehen eine Weile gerade zu halten und das Beinchen vorsichtig etwas gedehnt zu halten - also nur soweit, bis der Widerstand im Gelenk kommt - auf keinen Fall darüber hinaus (ich muss ja auch wieder jagen, um die nächste Fütterung vorzubereiten), habe ich heute Nachmittag das Füsschen mit Hilfe von tape gerade gerichtet und fixiert.
Außerdem habe ich ein Tape ins Sprunggelenk gesetzt, so dass der Unterschenkel nicht komplett angewinkelt "festhängt".
Ich hatte Glück: Herzis Finderin war gerade zu Besuch und sie hat mir geholfen.
Nach ca 30 - 45 Minuten habe ich die Tapes wieder entfernt.
Ich glaube, das war eine gute Maßnahme.
Die Zehen blieben anschliessend deutlich gerader und die Kleine konnte beim Herumrobben im Nest das Bein ein wenig abstrecken - es hing also nicht mehr nur komplett zusammengeklappt unter dem Bauch.
                     

Fips ist aktiv wie immer und hat weiter fleissig seine Übungen gemacht.
Da mir auffiel, dass er irgendwie offensichtlich ein "Gefühlproblem" im linken Bein hat, kam ich auf die Idee, mal ein Tape an das Beinchen zu machen - nicht, um was zu stabilisieren, sondern mehr, damit er quasi merkt, wo sein Bein ist - schwer zu erklären.
Aber es funktioniert: er "bedient" das Bein besser!
Natürlich schwankt er nach wie vor - aber er benutzt es

Yammi sitzt in den Tiefen seines Nestes und versteckt sich ganz spatzentypisch in der dunkelsten Ecke.
Aber er bettelt lautstark, futtert gut und sein Kot sieht auch gut aus - also alles im grünen Bereich 

     

Moritz ist mobiler geworden  Er bewegt sich deutlich mehr und sicherer im Flexarium und er hat heute begriffen, dass er sein Futter aus der Schale picken kann 
Je selbständiger und unabhängiger er wird, desto mehr "fremdelt" er wieder.
Seit er nicht mehr von der Pinzette fressen "muss" (und es jetzt auch kategorisch ablehnt), seitdem futtert er ein Vielfaches dessen, was er mir sonst abgenommen hat 
Das allein zeigt eigentlich schon, wie sehr  die menschliche Nähe - und sei es auch nur über die Pinzette, den Kleinen gestresst hat.
Heute wirkte er erstmals so richtig entspannt - weil ich mich nicht mehr mit der Hand/Pinzette so weit nähern musste.
Ich glaube, er hat bereits verstanden, dass ich ihn nicht bedrängen werde.

Meine Osteopathin hat die nächsten 1,5 Wochen absolut alles voll.
Sie wird aber, sollte ein Termin ausfallen, spontan kommen - ansonsten werden wir in 1,5 Wochen den Termin für die vier "Sorgenkinder" haben.

Als ich heute Abend die Fotos machen wollte, sass Moritz auf einem kleinen Stück Rinde am Fenster und schaute den Schwalben bei der abendlichen Jagd zu.
Als das Licht vom Autofocus Moritz erfasste, "flüchtete" er (nicht panisch, aber schnell) die Flexarienwand hoch.
Erst, als ich das Flexarium zu gemacht habe und von außen fotografierte, kam er wieder runter und kletterte durchs Flexarium.

Morgens werde ich immer vom oberen Sitzast begrüsst.
             

Karl ist gewaltig gewachsen 
Nachdem er heute im Brüter aus seinem Eierbecher geplumpst ist, habe ich ihm mit Hilfe einer kleinen Glasschale ein etwas größeres Nest gebaut.
Aus dem Eierbecher ist er definitiv rausgewachsen 
Auch seine Futtermengen haben sich vervielfacht.
Mittlerweile frisst er pro Mahlzeit 3 Grashüpfer (nur den Rumpf - alle harten Teile, Beine, Flügel entferne ich vorher), 2 kleine Heimchen (ohne Kopf und Beine), 1 Pinkie (in zwei Teilen) und ca 20 Ameiseneier!
Bei jeder 2. Fütterung wende ich ein bis zwei Futtertiere in grünem Lehm.
Seine Kothaufen, die so etwa zu jeder 2. Fütterung kommen, sind bereits so gross, wie die von Yammi


----------



## Krächzi (9. Juli 2017)

Karl kriegt ja auch schon seinen Dinosaurierstreifen in der Mitte, und könnte glatt in Hollywood eine entsprechede Filmrolle als Dino im nächsten Juressic-park-Streifen bekommen. Man müsste sein Bild einfach nur stark vergrößern.


----------



## Krächzi (9. Juli 2017)

Wie es scheint, sind Meisen verdammt intelligent - irgendwie fast den Rabenvögeln ähnlich.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2017)

Glaube bei und steht die einzige "größere" Wasserfläche mit freiem Anflug und ohne irgendwelche Seerosenblätter auf der Oberfläche.
Wenn man von weitem schaut meint man das die Schwalben schlangestehen um einen Anflug zum Wasser zu machen.
Bisschen wie "Stirb Langsam" als die Flugzeuge endlich zum Ende des Filmes landen konnten.


Anflug, Schnabel ins Wasser und einen Strich gezogen oder bis zum Bauch eintauchen und richtig spritzen.
      


Im Frühjahr konnte ich das auch am Teich beobachten......jetzt ist da wohl zu viel Grün um den Teich und  die Blätter der Seerose sind bestimmt auch störend.

Könnte sein, das unser großer Kinderpool die einzige größere freistehende Wasserfläche in 4-5 km Umkreis ist. Mag noch einer einen Pool irgendwo haben. Unser steht auf jedenfall sehr frei was wohl diesen Badeandrang verursacht.

Dann gibt es in 10 km den Kanal......da ist wohl auch im Notfall immer freies Wasser zu finden.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2017)

Hoffentlich ungeclortes Wasser ???


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ungeclortes Wasser ???


Leider nein. Da sind diese Schwimmbojen mit den Taps drinnen, welche ganz langsam Ihre Wirkstoffe ab geben.


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Leider nein. Da sind diese Schwimmbojen mit den Taps drinnen, welche ganz langsam Ihre Wirkstoffe ab geben.


Das ist aber äusserst übel für die Schwalben und für ihrGefieder!
Kannst Du da den Pool nicht irgendwie abdecken? 
LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Kannst Du da den Pool nicht irgendwie abdecken?


Mal schauen was da geht.


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2017)

Heute wieder so ein toller Schönwettertag - das ist ja schon fast wie "echter" Sommer 

Foxy und Tubby sah ich heute einmal Pause machen auf dem __ Giebel über der Voliere - sie haben geantwortet, als ich sie ansprach und wirkten sehr zufrieden 
Außerdem war eine 3. Jungschwalbe mit von der Partie.

Herzi - alles wie immer - außer, dass er jetzt schon mal ganz klar macht, was ich mit der Dose zu tun habe, wo die Bienenmaden drin sind:
             

Bei den Amseln war alles wie immer - heute Abend sind alle vier (also alle außer Eihwi) zum Schlafen in der Voliere geblieben.
Tagsüber __ fliegen sie immer mal abwechselnd aus.
     

Karl ist auch aus seiner neuen Behausung rausgekrabbelt 
Es wurde Zeit für eine hochwandigere Unterkunft - die allerdings nicht in den Brüter kann, da dann das Klima nicht mehr stimmt.
Also habe ich das Kartonnest genommen, welches ich auch für Herzi hatte und habe Karl in diesem Nest ins Vogelzimmer umgezogen, wo er jetzt bei kuscheligen 30 Grad (das war die letzte Temperatur, die er im Brüter hatte) unter der Wärmeplatte sitzt.
Heute musste ich Heimchen, Fliegen, Grashüpfer und Co. nicht mehr köpfen.
Ich habe lediglich die Köpfe einmal mit der Pinzette zerdrückt, bevor ich sie verfüttert habe.
Der Kleine frisst wie ein Müllschlucker - und sein "Bettelorgan" funktioniert auch lautstark 
       

Ecki ist heute doch noch nicht aus dem Nest gekommen - aber sie hat immer wieder Anlauf genommen - es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann sie allen Mut beisammen hat 
 

Bei Yammi gibt es keine Besonderheiten: er bettelt lautstark, frisst und wächst so vor sich hin 
 

Ich wollte gerade mal wieder Insekten jagen gehen
(heute haben wir im Laufe des Tages und mit Hilfe von einer kleinen Reiterin und ihrer Mutter 60 Grashüpfer und 3 Honiggläschen voll Fliegen erjagt - im Schweisse unseres ANgesichts - und alles wurde immer innerhalb von Minuten verschlungen...die kleinen "Fressmaschinen" hätten auch locker das Doppelte verspeist....)
da fuhr ein Auto auf den Hof:
Es war meine Osteopathin 

Zunächst begann sie mit Nesthäkchen Flens (den anderen 3 Flens geht es blendend).
Die Kleine war am Anfang kurz etwas unruhig in ihrer Hand und dann entspannte sie und schlief förmlich weg.
Ich glaube, wenn es nach der Kleinen gegangen wäre, hätte meine Osteopathin  durchaus noch ein Stündchen weiter machen können.
Nach der Behandlung kuschelte sich die Kleine in ihr Nest und schlief erstmal eine Runde.
Als sie dann zur nächsten Fütterung wieder wach war, habe ich zum ersten Mal erlebt, dass sie kräftig und lautstark bettelt und sogar ihr Geschwister versuchte "wegzubeissen", als das Futtertier kam 
Ihr Bein ist unverändert - da wird sich sicher erst die nächsten Tage zeigen, ob sich da was tun wird.
Auf jeden Fall ist bei der Kleinen offensichtlich diese Energieblockade aufgelöst, die sie immer so "mir ist alles egal" erscheinen ließ.
Seit dem späten Nachmittag hat sie genau so viel und genau so herzhaft gefuttert, wie ihre Geschwister - eigentlich sogar mehr, da ich ihr immer die grössten Futtertiere verpasst habe - sie soll schließlich noch aufholen 

         

Als nächstes kam Fips dran.
Anfangs war er extrem unruhig in der Hand und machte gar nicht mit.
T. war schon sehr erstaunt, da Fips ja beim letzten Mal so intensiv mitgearbeitet hat.
Dann plötzlich landete ein fetter Kotklecks auf ihrer Jeans - und anschließend war Fips sofort total ruhig und entspannt und hat intensiv die Therapie mitgemacht und angenommen.
Er hat sich also nicht gegen T. gewehrt, er musste einfach und wollte vermutlich auf Klo gehen 
T hat viel an Fips linker Seite und an der linken Halsseite gearbeitet.
Als Fips genug hatte und sie ihn zurück setzte, bewegte er sich deutlich unsicherer, als vorher.
Es wirkte auf mich, als ob er sich zuvor mit seiner Behinderung auf der linken Seite bestimmte Bewegungsmuster angewöhnt hat, mit denen er vorwärts kam und jetzt klappten die nicht mehr. Als ob er ein völlig neues Körpergefühl hat.
Auffällig war, dass er sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit genüsslich niederwarf und Sandbaden machte  Das konnte er vorher nicht und ihm juckte das Gefieder.
Er hatte sich dann immer an dem kleinen Häuschen geschubbert und ich habe ihm ein wenig das Gefieder gekrault.
Ich vermute, er wird jetzt ein wenig Zeit brauchen, um sich neu "einzulaufen" und ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich da links jetzt auch eine Menge tun wird.
Heute Abend sah ich ihn zum ersten mal wieder auf einem Zweig sitzen, ohne, dass er das Gleichgewicht verlor.
Er schwankte zwar manchmal bedrohlich - aber er blieb auf dem Zweig sitzen und fand irgendwann auch den richtigen Schwerpunkt, damit er ruhig sitzen konnte.
     

Dann war Moritz dran.
Ich holte sie aus dem Flexarium und ich konnte fühlen, dass sie ziemlich unter Stress stand - das hatte ich nicht anders erwartet angesichts ihrer grossen Scheu.
Als T. sie in die Hände nahm, war sie am Anfang ebenfalls sehr unter Spannung und hätte T. die Hände etwas geöffnet, wäre sie sofort geflohen.
Ich konnte ihr ansehen, wie hoch die ANspannung war.
Dann konnte ich beobachten, wie Moritz immer ruhiger wurde und anfing immer mehr zu entspannen.
Nach einer Weile gab sie sich der Therapie so vollständig hin, dass ich es nicht fassen konnte.
T. konnte ihren Hals und ihr Köpfchen ohne jeden Widerstand in alle Richtungen bewegen und berühren und als sie unter dem Flügel arbeiten wollte, nahm Moritz eigenständig den Flügel etwas hoch zur Seite, damit T. da ran kam.
Ich war ziemlich sprachlos. Das war dermassen eindrucksvoll und gerade bei Moritz hätte ich am allerwenigsten erwartet, dass sie sich dermassen drauf einlässt und so loslässt.
Als Sie genug hatte, hob sie das Köpfchen und ich konnte sehen, wie sich wieder etwas Gegendruck aufbaute.
T. ging also mit ihr zum Flexarium, hielt ihre Hand rein, öffnete diese und Moritz sass einen Moment entspannt auf der Hand bevor er ganz ruhig auf den Ast hüpfte und dort dann sitzen blieb.
Nicht das kleinste ANzeichen von Fluchtgedanken. Ich war schwer beeindruckt!
Wenig später hüpfte Moritz zum Fenster, setzte sich dort auf den unteren Zweig und schlief erstmal eine Runde.
An der Schulter sieht man natürlich noch keine Veränderung - aber was mir heute Abend auffiel war, dass die Flügelspitzen als sie so da sass wieder fast auf einer Höhe waren.
Ich bin sehr gesapnnt, was die nächsten Tage an Veränderung bringen werden.
 

Als letzter Kandidat war Ebsi dran.
Ebsi fand die Idee alles andere als gut und da er sich seit dem letzten Mal deutlich besser und wendiger bewegt, war es äusserst schwierig, ihn überhaupt einzufangen.
Ich wollte ihn eigentlich vorsichtig in den Kecher laufen lassen - aber er hüpfte blitzschnell drüber hinweg - und landete direkt in T. s Hand 

Ebsi war wirklich auf Krawall gebürstet und äußerst wehrhaft - er hat mehrfach versucht, T zu beissen.
Nach einer Weile liess sich aber auch er - zumindest kurz - auf die Therapie ein.
Immerhin machte er diesmal schon rund 5-10 Minuten mit - letztes Mal waren es ja keine 3 Minuten - dann hatte er genug und fing an zu strampeln - also öffnete T. die Hand, Ebsi hüpfte sofort runter in die Jagdwanne und eilte von dort in die Birkenzweige, wo er sich im Gebüsch versteckte und dann laut, klar und deutlich pfiff.
Was das zu bedeuten hat, weiss ich nicht.
Ängstlich wirkte er nicht und panisch auch nicht.
Ca eine Stunde später fand ich ihn schon wieder auf seinem Hochsitz vor und Abends kletterte er unten in den Zweigen rum.
Ansonsten sind mir heute bei Ebsi keine Veränderungen aufgefallen.
Auch hier wird es spannend, was die nächsten Tage bringen 
 

Soweit zum heutigen Tag - ich bin sehr gesapnnt, was die vier jetzt daraus machen


----------



## Krächzi (10. Juli 2017)

Diese Vogelsitzungen Deiner Osteopathin sind ja wirklich spannend. Ich fasse es nicht: Dass sich die Vögel so bereitwillig behandeln lassen, und was das alles bewirkt. Die Kunststücke, die sie an den kleinen Minnidinos vollbringt! Sie hat goldene Hände! Ich bin total geplättet.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juli 2017)

@Krächzi  das hat sie tatsächlich - das habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren 
Genau deshalb hatte ich sie damals wegen Krah angesprochen, als es praktisch ausgeschlossen worden war, dass er je wieder __ fliegen wird 

Heute war mal wieder ein ungemütlicher Dauerregentag .......und das war alles andere als lustig, denn ich habe Stunden im Regen auf den Wiesen verbracht um am ENde magere rund 40 Fliegen und 15 Grashüpfer zusammen zu bringen 
Ich war heute tatsächlich gezwungen, überwiegend Frostinsekten zu füttern - einmal gab es aus meiner Fliegenzucht eine Zwischenmahlzeit, damit es wenigstens etwas Lebendes gab.
Aber für die Menge Vögel reichte es eben nur für eine Zwischenmahlzeit 

Dass die Vögel kaum Freifanginsekten bekamen, war deutlich zu merken!
Zum einen mäkelten sie mit dem Futter und sowie der erste Hunger gestillt war, verweigerten sie schlicht die weitere Futteraufnahme - sie futterten nur rund die Hälfte dessen, was sie sonst so verdrücken.
Als Folge hatten 3 von den vier Flens und Yammi eine deutlich flüssigere Hülle um den Kot und Ecki hatte zeitweise richtig Durchfall 
Mit einer Kohlekomprette konnte ich das dann abfangen - aber noch einen Tag möchte ich das Chaos nicht erleben - und morgen soll das Wetter wieder so blöd sein 

Ebsi habe ich kaum zu Gesicht bekommen - eigentlich nur, wenn er oben auf seinem Ast sass - sonst lebte er sehr heimlich, aber auch sehr aktiv im Gebüsch hinter der Jagdwanne.
Seine Schulter hängt eindeutig weniger, als gestern noch.
Sie ist noch nicht ganz wieder auf Höhe der gesunden Schulter, aber es bessert sich.
Ich vermute, Ebsi wird demnächst fliegen 
   

Ecki hat heute ihren ersten Flugversuch unternommen und ist kläglich zu Boden gegangen 
Sie hat mehrfach versucht zu fliegen ud immer segelte sie runter - zwar immer etwas später - aber die Richtung ging nur bergab 
Und wenn sie am Boden war, konnte sie auch nicht von dort starten.
Ich kann mir absolut nicht erklären, woran es liegt.
Ich habe sie mir noch mal genau angesehen.
Die Flügel sind okay, das Gefieder ist einwandfrei - keine Verletzungen, keine Schäden erkennbar.
Ich habe schlicht keine AHnung, warum sie nicht fliegen kann  und hoffe natürlich, dass sich das die nächsten Tage noch bessert.
   

Bei Karl keine Besonderheiten - außer, dass er schneller wächst, als man schauen kann 
Selbst ER hat bereits mit dem Futter gemäkelt 
         

Bei den 4 Flens auch alles im grünen Bereich.
Nesthäkchen setzt sich jetzt durch und verteidigt ihre Futteransprüche erfolgreich 
Auffällig auch: sie kann auf dem vorher völlig nutzlosen Beinchen sitzen und gerät nicht mehr in Schräglage.
Außerdem kann sie sich dadurch jetzt auch beim Betteln aufrichten 
Unterschenkel und Zehen sehen noch so aus, wie vor der Behandlung - ich habe aber gute Hoffnung, dass sich auch da noch etwas tut - immerhin funktioniert der Oberschenkel bereits richtig gut 

         

Bei Fips wirkt das alles ziemlich "durcheinander".
Er bewegt sich immer noch deutlich schlechter vorwärts, als vor der Therapie.
Irgendwie wirkt das alles, als würde er seinen Körper in der Bewegung nicht koordiniert bekommen.
Dafür kann er jetzt auf dem Zweig sitzen, ohne runter zu fallen und er kann auf  Yammi s Nestabdeckung klettern

Ich habe den Eindruck, das Bein reagiert wieder mit Bewegung, wenn das Gehirn sagt:" beweg Dich" - aber er bekommt die Bewegung und seinen Körper noch nicht richtig koordiniert.
Irgendwie sieht alles aus, als müsse er sein Gehim neu programmieren 
        

Bei Yammi alles unverändert:
 

Bei Moritz habe ich heute keine Veränderungen festgestellt, die ich unmittelbar mit der Therapie in Verbindung bringen würde - außer, dass der Flügel entspannter ist. Die Schulter hängt unverändert.
Moritz ist noch deutlich scheuer.
Das hängt aber nicht mit der Therapie zusammen, sondern m.E: damit, dass sie gestern begriffen hat, dass sie auch aus der Schale essen kann - seither weicht sie mehr zurück, wenn die Hand ins Gehege kommt - sie ist ja nicht mehr gezwungen, die Pinzette in ihre Nähe zu lassen.
Bei Moritz bin ich ernsthaft am Zweifeln, ob sie je wieder wird fliegen können 
 

Aber wer weiss - vielleicht hat sie ja heute einen "Motivator" bekommen 
Schwalbi ist bei Moritz mit in das Flexarium gezogen 

Gestern am späten Abend bekam ich einen ANruf.
Jemand hatte am Schweriner See eine Schwalbe, die zu ertrinken drohte, aus dem Wasser gezogen.
Nun sass sie im Zelt auf dem Campingplatz - am liebsten auf der Hand - und futterte eigenständig die Fliegen von der Zeltwand ab.
Sie machte einen insgesamt hervorragenden EIndruck - sie konnte lediglich nicht fliegen.
Jeder Flugversuch scheiterte.
Auch Schwalbi hat eine hängende Schulter - ich vermute also, dass er auch irgendwo gegen geflogen ist.
Die Finderin wollte wissen, was sie mit dem Kleinen tun soll, da sie am nächsten Morgen zurück nach Hause fahren würden - und zu Hause war Hamburg 
Ich schlug also vor, den nächsten Morgen abzuwarten.
Wenn Schwalbi sich über Nacht so erholen würde, dass er Morgens wieder fliegen kann, kann er dort wieder raus.
Wenn nicht, bot ich an, dass sie mir die Schwalbe vorbei bringen.
Gegen Abend traf Schwalbi dann ein.
Er macht einen rundum sehr guten EIndruck - lediglich die Schulter hängt etwas.
Tote Insekten futtern kennt er nicht - aber er hat relativ schnell auf der Hand seiner Finderin dann doch einen Grashüpfer und ein Heimchen genommen.
Dann wanderte er zurück in das Flexarium und ich setzte noch ein paar lebende Heimchen mit rein, die ihn brennend interssierten 
Vielleicht lernt Moritz da noch einigess von Schwalbi 

Moritz und Schwalbi haben sich erstmal demonstrativ ignoriert.
Als ich allerdings Abends zum Füttern kam und mich mit den Flens beschäftigte, hörte ich hinter mir, wie die Zwei sich unterhielten 
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sie morgen früh sitzen


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2017)

An den Dauerregentagen beobachte ich immer das die Vögel verstärkt die Blattunterseiten nach Blattläusen und Raupen absuchen. 
Evtl. hilft dir das beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2017)

@troll ....ja,  ich habe auch schon mal geschaut - leider habe ich keine Raupen und kaum Blattläuse - bestimmt nicht genug für 10 Vögel 
Ich schätze, da sind all die ebenfalls Kinder fütternden Wildvögel schneller als ich.....

Heute war ein durchwachsener Tag - häufiger Sonne, warm, windstill, dann wieder kurze, kräftige Schauer - aber dabei warm.
Auf jeden Fall war das Wetter so, dass ich immerhin 5 volle Mahlzeiten WIldfanginsekten für alle Vögel zusammen bekommen habe 

Ansonsten ist heute viel passiert 

Das hatte ich gestern vergessen zu schreiben: Kati ist gestern Abend mit den anderen ausgeflogen 
Ich hoffte sehr, dass sie heute mit den anderen wieder kommt, denn sie ist noch getapet.
Eigentlich wollten wir das Tape heute ab machen.
Heute Morgen kamen Asterix, Obelix und Happy nach Hause in die Voliere.
Eihwi und Kati fehlten 
Nach dem Frühstück zogen die Drei wieder ab.
Da wir gutes Wetter hatten und die AMseln wirklich nicht mehr in der Voliere hocken müssen, beschloss ich, die EInflugklappe der Voliere zu zu machen und Ebsi sowie Moritz und Schwalbi raus in die Voliere zu setzen.
Zu ihnen später mehr.
Gegen Abend habe ich die Schwalben wieder rein gebracht und die Dachluke der Voliere wieder auf gemacht.
Alle 5 Amseln kamen rein zum Futtern.
Eihwi zog gleich hinterher wieder ab. Asterix, Obelix und Happy folgten zwei Stunden später.
Kati entschied sich, in dem Birkenzweig neben dem Vogelzimmerfenster in der Voliere zu übernachten 
Morgen früh werden wir ihr dann das Tape entfernen.

Herzi, Yammi und die vier Flens:  alles wie immer.
     
   

Ebsi habe ich mit einem kleinen Trick "eingefangen", um ihn in die Voliere zu befördern.
Ich habe das Transportflexarium neben die Beute gestellt und den Kleinen vorsichtig um die Beute getrieben.
Er landete direkt im Flexarium, was ich sofort verschloss.
Dann konnte ich ihn relativ stressarm raustragen.
Er war total begeistert, als er draussen war und verschwand sofort in dem "Dschungel" 
Später - ich war gerade im Vogelzimmer am Füttern - hörte ich einen lauten "Rums" auf dem Volierendach - eine Taube war da gelandet und gleich wieder abgehoben.
Ebsi muss sich so erschrocken haben, dass er vor Schreck hoch flog!!!
Dann sass er auf einem Zweig und schaute sich erstaunt um, bevor er dann allerdings hektisch in der Voliere hin und her flog und immer am Volierendraht landete - er wollte eindeutig raus.
Da er __ fliegen konnte, sprach nichts dagegen.
Ich ging also raus, öffnete die Tür und stellte mich auf die andere Seite der Voliere.
Ebsi war zwischenzeitlich wieder auf dem Boden unterwegs: Baden und __ Pinkies sammeln 
Als er sah, dass die Tür auf war, hüpfte er raus, blieb an der nächsten Fuge stehen, schaute sich noch mal um und dann hob er ab Richtung Knick - mit einem langgezogenen "Pfiff".
Ich würde sagen, Ebsi hat es geschafft 
   

Ecki fliegt heute 
Er hat es geschafft, nicht mehr abzuschmieren und im Laufe des Tages wurden auch Start und Landung immer besser 
Ich habe ihr dann gezeigt, wie sie durch die Einflugklappe vom Vogelzimmer in die Voliere und zurück kommt.
Das hat sie bereits super raus  ...und Abends ist sie wieder in ihr Nest gegangen 
       

Bei Karl haben jetzt die Federn einen gigantischen Wachstumsschub gemacht - der Kleine ist schon ein richtig grosser "Brummer" 
Mittlerweile bekommt er alle Futtertiere ganz und in derselben Größe, wie die anderen.
Die Temperatur im Nest beträgt jetzt tagsüber noch ca 26 Grad, nachts 29 - 30 Grad.
       

Moritz und Schwalbi fand ich heute morgen noch etwas auf Abstand vor:
Schwalbi sass auf der Tränke, während Moritz auf der Futterschale hockte.
Schwalbi nahm sofort die an gebotenen Fliegen und Heimchen von der Pinzette und Moritz schaute sich das interessiert an.
Mir fiel da schon auf, dass Moritz mir beim Füttern dann auch mehr traute - sie schien Schwalbi da genau zu beobachten und Schwalbis Zutraulichkeit färbt auf Moritz ab 
Später sassen die Zwei einträchtig nebeneinander am Fenster und schauten raus.
Angesichts des guten Wetters beschloss ich, die Voliere für die AMseln zu zu machen und die Schwalben und Ebsi raus zu bringen.
Ich hielt zunächst Schwalbi den Finger hin und er kletterte sofort rauf und ließ sich ins Transportflexarium setzen.
...und als ich dann Moritz den Finger hinhielt, machte sie es Schwalbi nach 
Draussen hüpften die zwei aus dem Flexarium und begannen zunächst die dort ausgesetzten Heimchen (lebend) aufzupicken.
Dann hüpfte Schwalbi auf einen niedrigen Zweig und Moritz auf eine Rinde und beide begannen mit intensiver Gefiederpflege.
Außerdem beobachteten sie interessiert das viele Treiben um die Voliere herum 
Als später ein kurzer Platzregen niederging, bekamen beide etwas ab, bevor sie sich unter das Vordach an der Wand zurück gezogen hatten.
Dort kletterten sie auf den hingelegten Birkenzweig und kuschelten!
ALso die zwei müssen verschiedengeschlechtlich sein - sonst wäre so intensive Nähe unter sich fremden Schwalben eher unwahrscheinlich.
Ich vermute, Moritz ist ein Mädel, Schwalbi ein Männchen.

Seit die Zwei auf dem Birkenzweig zusammen sassen, sind sie ganz dicke Freunde 
Auch, als ich sie Abends wieder ins Vogelzimmer in die Voliere brachte, hockten sie immer zusammen, wenn nicht gerade eine von beiden zur Futterschale oder zur Tränke ging.
Ich habe den EIndruck, dass sie zusammen sind, tut beiden sehr gut - und beide machen einen sehr zufriedenen Eindruck 
Morgen werden sie wohl drinnen bleiben müssen, denn für Morgen ist nur Sturm und Regen angesagt.
Aber sowie das Wetter wieder gut ist, werde ich die Zwei wieder tagsüber in die Voliere bringen.
     

Da Ebsi nicht mehr im Vogelzimmer war, habe ich endlich die Gelegenheit genutzt und dort mal so richtig Grundrein gemacht.
Das war allerhöchste Zeit - aber immer nicht möglich, weil Ebsi so extrem scheu war und ich darum jede überflüssige Arbeit im Raum vermied, um ihn nicht in Panik zu versetzen.

Die Duschwanne habe ich komplett geleert und gereinigt und dann neu eingerichtet, damit ich endlich Fips aus dem Flexarium bekomme.
In der Duschwanne kann ich eine bessere Beleuchtung anbringen und Fips hat dort viel Sand und vor allem nicht mehr das Gefühl, eingesperrt zu sein.
Yammi s Nest habe ich auch mit in die Wanne befördert - auf einen kleinen Tisch.
Fips schien das zu gefallen 
Er erkundete gleich jede Ecke und zum Schlafen ging er dann in sein Häuschen - was natürlich mit umgezogen ist 
Ich fand Fips Gangbild heute geringgradig besser, als gestern - aber immer noch ganz schön schwankend.

So sieht es jetzt nach der grossen Aufräumaktion im Vogelzimmer aus:
     

Morgen werde ich auf dem Tisch noch Winnies alten Futtertisch mit ihrer Badewanne und der Futterschale für Ecki aufstellen.

Ach ja: und die Dielenschwalben sind heute zum ersten Mal für Flugübungen nach draussen geflogen mit den kids  
Abends kamen alle Vier wohlbehalten zurück und setzten sich auf die alte Wasserleitung zum Schlafen


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2017)

Ich lasse mal wieder ein " Danke " hier, und freu mich mit Dir, über diesen harmonischen Tag


----------



## SchwalbisFinder (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo Kirstin, 

voller Begeisterung lese ich die Fortschritte von Schwalbi und vor allem vom positiven Einfluss auf Moritz. Es freut mich, dass das bei den Beiden so harmonisch läuft. Was machen denn die Flügel und vorallem die Flugversuche von Schwalbi? Trainiert er fleißig weiter? 

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg 
Sandra


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo Sandra, 
nein, Flugversuche macht er im Moment nicht wirklich - er putzt sich viel (Moritz auch), reckt und streckt sich und er hüpft-fliegt mit Unterstützung der Flügel auf niedrige Äste. 
Also er überschätzt sich nicht mehr indem er in der Annahme, __ fliegen zu können einfach in die Tiefe springt und fällt. 
Ich vermute, dass es eine Weile dauern wird, bis das wieder geht. 
Das hatte ich schon mit diversen Vögeln und das brauchte einfach Zeit und eines Tages ging alles wieder. 
Falls sich rausstellt, dass da auch eine Blockade drauf ist, werde ich ihn dann noch mal osteopathisch behandeln lassen. 
Aber dafür ist es noch zu früh.
Es ist nicht annähernd so heftig, wie bei Moritz - ich vermute, es ist eine Zerrung oder Prellung. 
Bei Schwalbi gehe ich davon aus, dass sich das von selbst wieder regelt. 
Bei Moritz habe ich Zweifel, dass sie je wieder wird fliegen können - aber solange Moritz guter Dinge ist und "will", ist nichts unmöglich habe ich immer wieder festgestellt 
LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2017)

Heute war ein richtig mieser Tag - wettertechnisch gesehen........
Starker Wind, Regen, und kalt - der reinste Spätherbst 

Entsprechend sind die Vogelzimmervögel alle drinnen geblieben und den Amseln habe ich die Voliere offen gelassen.
Sie haben das auch dankbar angenommen und sich fast den ganzen Tag in der Voliere zwischen den Pflanzen an der Wand aufgehalten - dort kommt wegen der Teil"überdachung" der Regen nicht hin und die Pflanzsteine und Pflanzen haben den WInd abgehalten....ja, und Futter steht auch direkt vorm Schnabel 
Eine Kohlmeisenmama mit Nachwuchs hat den Weg in die Voliere auch entdeckt und die Vorzüge zu schätzen gewusst 

Kati habe ich heute morgen das Tape entfernt - als ich sie einfing, schrie sie wie am Spieß - als ob ich sie fressen wollte....
Aber das Tape entfernen hat sie dann still über sich ergehen lassen und anschließend war sie vom Verhalten völlig normal - es hat sie also offensichtlich nicht übermäßig gestresst. 
Das Bein ist gut verheilt - an der Bruchstelle ist eine leichte Kalzifikation zu sehen. 
Kati war dann anschließend fast 3 Stunden draußen unterwegs, bevor sie wieder kam und den Rest des Tages mit den anderen in der Voliere verbrachte. 
Das Bein scheint zu halten - keine Auffälligkeiten / Unterschiede zu vorher mit dem Tape 

Herzi hat nahezu den ganzen Tag unter dem Carportdach auf den Balken verschlafen - ja, sie hat den Kopf in die Federn gesteckt und dieses elendliche Wetter einfach verpennt - nur zum Futtern ist sie mal kurz runter gekommen.
Da wurden dann entweder die Sperlinge vom Knödelhalter verscheucht oder ich wurde so lange "gepierct", bis ich die Drohnenmadendose auf gemacht habe 

Ebsi ist, wie zu erwarten war, nicht wieder zurück gekommen.
Aber ich glaube, ich habe ihn am Fütterer gesehen. Es sah zumindest so aus, als ob der Buchfink dort einen leicht hängenden Flügel hatte.

Angesichts des Wetters war heute Freifang absolut unmöglich.
Und auch im Kuhstall "meines" Bauern gibt es immer noch keine __ Fliegen - es ist wie verhext 
Also gab es heute 2 x eine Zwischenmahlzeit aus meiner Fliegenzucht - viele solche Tage darf es nicht mehr geben - der Nachschub schlüpft frühestens in einer Woche und die derzeitige Zucht ist berohlich "geschrumpft".

Da meine Vögel durch die Freifänge offensichtlich unisono verwöhnt sind, beginnen sie spätestens bei der 2. Mahlzeit nur Frostinsekten, zu mäkeln.
Man sieht ihnen förmlich an, wie zuwider ihnen das Futter ist 
Also habe ich mich mit Todesverachtung hingesetzt und aus meinem Heimchenhome, wo die lebenden Heimchen aufgefüttert werden, mehrere Heimchenmahlzeiten rausgefischt, jedem Heimchen einzeln den Kopf zerdrückt, um sie dann zu entbeinen.
Diese frischen Heimchen wurden mit wahrer Begeisterung angenommen - wenigstens etwas......

Die vier Flens wachsen und gedeihen 
In beiden Nestern wird fleissig gestritten und diskutiert um jeden Futterhappen.
Auch Nesthäkchen hat sich gefangen und lässt sich von seinem Geschwisterchen nicht mehr die Butter vom Brot nehmen.
Ganz im Gegenteil - sie ist diejenige, die klaut.
Das Bein ist noch schwach, aber sie kippt nicht mehr.
Und ich nehme sie so bei jeder zweiten Fütterung in die Hand und kippe diese leicht, so dass sie sich an der Hand festhalten muss.
Die zuvor "toten" Krallen fangen langsam an wieder zu greifen  - Noch schwach, aber deutlich spürbar!
Leider habe ich das blöde Gefühl, dass ihr Gefieder auch einen Schaden haben wird.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass es nicht so schlimm wird, dass sie erst durchmausern muss 
Ansonsten ist bei den vier Flens alles im grünen Bereich 
           

Ecki fliegt fleissig und zunehmend besser.
SIe fliegt mittlerweile sogar ins Schwalbenflexarium und setzt sich dort auf den oberen Sitzzweig.
Zum Pause machen und Schlafen hat sie sich den Platz auf dem hängenden Nest der Flens erkoren 
Ich glaube, sie hat auch schon gebadet - jedenfalls war am Badeplatz das Küchenpapier in der Futterwanne unter Wasser gesetzt.
Das sah ganz so aus, wie im Winter, wenn Winnie oder Willy gebadet haben.
   

Fips hat die Duschwanne bereits komplett erkundet und es scheint ihm dort zu gefallen.
Er ist ständig unterwegs und er knabbert fleissig Sämereien an seinen Wildkräutersträussen.
Neben seinem Häuschen hat er jetzt auch als Versteck den "Tunnel" entdeckt.
Ich habe über den QUerbalken des Holzbocks, wo die Beleuchtung dran hängt, eine Unterlegbandage von den Pferden gehängt, falls er etwas braucht, um sich mit seinen Füssen "einzuhaken" (hatte ja gesehen, dass er das im Flexarium gerne an dem Handtuch gemacht hat, mit dem Yammi s Nest abgedeckt war).
Den Tunnel, der dadurch entstanden ist, hat er sofort entdeckt 
     

Yammi hat heute ihr Nest verlassen 
Sie flattert schon,kann aber noch nicht richtig fliegen.
Da sie aber zunächst ziemlich "kopflos" im Vogelzimmer unterwegs war und zwar ständig nach Futter bettelte, aber, wenn dann die Pinzette mit Futter kam, flüchtete, habe ich für heute erstmal das kleine Transportflexarium eingerichtet:
Sand, Futterschale (4 er Teelichthalter mit verschiedenen Sämereien und Heimchen), kleine Badewanne, einen Sitzzweig und einen frischen Birkenzweig als Versteck).
Da kam Yammi dann auch schnell zur Ruhe und nachdem er zunächst noch ganz versteckt hinter den Birkenblättern nach Futter rief, kam er heute Abend nicht nur hervor, sondern kletterte sogar auf meine hingehaltene Hand 
Ich hoffe, dass er dieses Vertrauen morgen, wenn ich ihn wieder im Vogelzimmer raus lasse, beibehält, denn dann kann er frei im Vogelzimmer bleiben.
Yammi ist übrigens ein Feldsperling 
Sein Gefieder sieht m.E: ganz in Ordnung aus - allerdings gefallen mir seine Schwanzfedern nicht.
Die sehen irgendwie ziemlich mager aus.
Aber genauer konnte ich mir das auch nicht anschauen, ohne ihn zu stressen - mal schauen, wie sich das die nächsten Tage zeigt/entwickelt.
             

Bei Karl kann ich die Federn quasi wachsen sehen 
Er sitzt jetzt bei 25 Grad Nachts und 23 Grad tagsüber.
ich denke, morgen oder übermorgen werde ich tagsüber die Wärmeplatte aus machen können.
     

Schwalbi und Moritz haben den Tag in trauter Eintracht im Flexarium verbracht.
Angesichts des Wetters waren die Zwei glaube ich gar nicht böse, dass sie drinnen waren.
Da Schwalbi keine ANstalten macht, irgendwelche Kamikazeaktionen zu starten, habe ich  das Flexarium nur bis zur Hälfte verschlossen , so dass der obere Teil offen war.
(Da ist Ecki auch öfter rein geflogen).
Wenn Schwalbi also wieder fliegen kann und will, kann er auch raus.
Außerdem haben die Zwei dann nicht so das Gefühl von "eingesperrt sein" 
Auch bei den Beiden war die Futterwanne unter Wasser gesetzt - sie haben also vermutlich das Vogelbad genutzt 
So gut die Zwei sich auch verstehen - sie quatschen sogar miteinander  - wenn es ums Futter geht, greift bei Schwalbi der "Trump-Effekt": America´s first".
"Ladys first" ist für ihn ein Fremdwort.
Eigentlich halte ich ihnen abwechselnd ein lebendes Heimchen hin (die zwei bevorzugen die Heimchen lebend und ganz - da muss ich nicht mal entbeinen  ) - aber mindestens zwei bis drei der für Moritz bestimmten Heimchen schnappt Schwalbi sich blitzschnell vor ihrer __ Nase weg 
Langsam fängt Moritz an, zu merken, dass sie zu kurz kommt, wenn sie nicht schaltet.
Heute Abend hat sie auch fix zugeschnappt, wenn ihr Heimchen kam - und sie hat Schwalbi angefaucht, als er es wagte, wieder zu versuchen, ihr ihr Heimchen zu klauen .
Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder schöner werden.
Dann können die Zwei wieder raus.

...ach ja - und die Fotos sind keine Studioaufnahmen


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2017)

Das Foto ist toll


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2017)

Heute war es überwiegend sonnig, manchmal bewölkt, kein Regen aber starker Wind und darum recht kühl.
Die Insektenjagd gestaltete sich wegen des Windes ziemlich zeitintensiv - die Grashüpfer flüchteten immer mit dem WInd 
Aber ich habe trotzdem rund 300 Stk. gefangen plus ca 5 EL __ Fliegen aus Blacky s Gesicht  

Herzi tauchte wieder auf wie immer - heute fiel mir auf, dass sie genau zwei knallgelbe Federn im sonst eher weissen Bauch/Brustgefieder hat:
     

Die AMseln waren heute Morgen alle zum Futtern in der Voliere - Kati s Bein sieht unverändert gut aus 
Drei sind gleich nach dem Frühstück wieder abgezogen.
Asterix und Kati habe ich gegen 11 Uhr rausgeschmissen, da ich die Schwalben raus setzen wollte.
Fanden die Zwei nicht sonderlich toll - sie zogen meckernd ab.
Als ich Abends gegen 19 Uhr die Dachluke der Voliere wieder auf machte, sassen innerhalb von nur 20 Minuten wieder 4 Amseln an der Futterschüssel in der Voliere 
Gegen 22 Uhr flogen sie dann alle zusammen raus in den Knick und ich konnte zu machen.

Fips hat heute von mir die Rotlichtlampe mit in die Duschwanne bekommen, da er 2 x gebadet hat und dann ziemlich nass war und sich kalt anfühlte.
Fips hat das Rotlicht genossen.
Er verbrachte darunter fast den gesamten Nachmittag sitzend inmitten seines Wildkräuterstrausses 
Entweder knabberte er um sich herum Sämereien oder er lag lang ausgestreckt!!!! unter dem Licht und man konnte förmlich spüren, wie sehr er es genoss 
Auf die Idee hätte ich auch schon mal früher kommen können!
Abends zog er sich dann wieder in seine Hütte zurück - frei nach dem Motto: my home is my castle" 
 

Bei Karl nichts Neues - er futtert mindestens so viel, wie die anderen und er entwickelt sich prächtig:
   

Yammi hatte ich erst versucht im Vogelzimmer frei zu lassen - ging nicht: erst belästigte er Fips, dann hockte er vor dem Nest der zwei Flens auf dem Tisch und bettelte die Zwei so massiv an, dass er fast ins Nest geklettert wäre.
Dann versuchte ich, ihn mit nach draussen in die Voliere zu setzen.
Es dauerte keine zwei Minuten, da stürzte er auf die Schwalben zu und bettelte da was das Zeug hielt.
Ich konnte ihn gerade noch davon abhalten, auf die Schwalben rauf zu springen 
Da ich ihn schlecht in dem kleinen Transportflexarium lassen konnte, was ja nur für die Nacht gedacht war, habe ich in die Jagdwanne neben Fips Gehege den Oberbau eines Vogelkäfigs gestellt und das Ganze dann häuslich eingerichtet 
Ich hatte den Eindruck, Yammi gefiel es.
Lustig war, dass der Kleine offensichtlich aus dem Sand all die Mehlwürmer raus gesammelt hat, die da noch von den AMseln drin waren.
Als ich Nachmittags zum Füttern kam, waren rund 20 Mehlwürmer fein säuberlich auf einen kleinen Haufen gestapelt 
Foto gestaltete sich sehr schwierig, denn wenn der Kleine nicht gerade zum Futter fassen aus seiner Deckung kam, dann hielt er sich immer im Schutz der Birkenblätter auf.
Morgen will ich versuchen, Yammi vormittags in die Voliere zu setzen und gleichzeitig für die AMseln offen zu lassen.
Mal schauen, ob die sich miteinander verstehen bzw. einander dulden.
Nachmittags mache ich dann zu und setze die Schwalben raus.
             

Ecki fliegt mittlerweile sehr gut und Start und Landung gelingen sicher 
Zeit also, dass sie jagen lernt - dachte ich so und besorgte einen Kecher voll Fluginsekten, die ich im Vogelzimmer frei ließ.....
....Ecki bekam einen halben Herzinfarkt und flüchtete auf die Nester an der Wand, wo sie sich tief hinter/unter dem Küchenpapier versteckte 


Ecki hat Angst vor Fliegen!
Ich würde sagen, wenn sie nicht verhungern will, muss sie diese Angst dringend abbauen!
Irgendwann fand Ecki raus, dass sie auch das Nest an der Wand anfliegen kann, wo die zwei Flens drin sitzen!
Als ich mich beim Füttern das nächste Mal umdrehte, sassen da plötzlich 3 Mehlschwalben im Nest 
Ich konnte Ecki da so oft raus holen, wie ich wollte - einmal probierte sie dann das Nest auf dem Tisch mit den anderen Flens - aber 1. gefiel ihr das nicht so und 2. hatte ich massiv was dagegen - also flog sie wieder in das hängende Nest.
Die Kleinere von den beiden dortigen Flens wurde gnadenlos zu Boden gedrückt, weil Ecki sie einfach als Sitzkissen missbrauchte 
Da ich offensichtlich kaum verhindern konnte, dass Ecki immer wieder in das Nest ging, habe ich den Kleinen aus dem Hängenest mit zu Nesthäkchen und dem anderen Flens gesetzt.
Nun sitzt Ecki mit dem größten Flens im Hängenest und alle sind zufrieden 
     

Bevor ich Schwalbi und Moritz heute in die Voliere befördert habe, habe ich dort im vorderen Bereich die schwere Gartenerde, die ich mitsamt Würmern immer für die AMseln rein befördert habe, rausgeholt und stattdessen Kies ausgelegt.
Dann kamen die Zwei raus.
Nachdem sie zusammen an Winnies altem Miniteich waren und sich ein wenig umgeschaut haben, haben sie sich ein Kaminholz auf dem Kies als Sitzplatz ausgesucht und den Nachmittag überwiegend dort mit Sonnenbaden und Gefiederpflege verbracht.
Sie wirkten beide sehr entspannt und schienen es dort genossen zu haben.
Leider hängt Moritz Flügel wieder stärker, als die letzten Tage. 
Mag sein, dass es daran liegt, dass sie sehr entspannt war.
Aber ich sehe es als ziemlich eindeutig, dss das nicht wieder wird.
Ich habe auch darüber nachgedacht, ob es nicht richtiger ist, sie zu erlösen.
Aber ihr gegenwärtiges Verhalten zeigt mir eigentlich eindeutig, dass sie nicht gehen will.
Sie futtert wie ein Weltmeister - sogar Schwalbi bekommt einen EInlauf  wenn er versucht, ihre Futtertiere zu klauen ,
sie badet, sie putzt ihr Gefieder und sie hüpft herum.
Ich glaube, sie ist ziemlich verliebt in Schwalbi 
Ich glaube aber auch, dass sie spätestens,  wenn Schwalbi wieder fliegen kann und geht, nicht mehr wollen wird.....
Wenn sich in ihrem Verhalten diesbezüglich was dahingehend verändert, dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass sie nicht mehr will, werde ich sie erlösen lassen....
.....oder sie wird einfach aufhören zu atmen - auch das traue ich ihr zu......
...ich denke, sie wird mich wissen lassen, wenn es soweit ist.
Bis dahin soll sie die Zeit mit Schwalbi solange geniessen, wie die Zwei wollen .......


----------



## Krächzi (14. Juli 2017)

....wer weiß. Vielleicht bleibt aber auch Schwalbi wegen ihr da, und dann hast Du halt 2 Winterschwalben und später eine Schwalbenzucht. Wenn Moritz ein Mädchen ist, wird Schwalbi sie auf den Eiern dann sowieso füttern, und bei den Jungen musst Du ein bisschen mithelfen, das wird Schwalbi vielleicht nicht alleine schaffen. Aber vielleicht kann Deine Osteopathin doch noch ein Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2017)

.....das Schwalbi bleibt, wenn er wieder __ fliegen kann, bezweifel ich....das wäre wirklich ungewöhlich.
ABER.....ich habe heute ein kleines Wunder erlebt:
Gestern schreibe ich noch, dass Moritz niemals wird fliegen können - und heute "fliegt" sie zwei cm über dem Boden ohne Kontakt der Füsse mit dem Boden einmal quer durch das Flexarium 
Ich traute meinen Augen nicht! - Die Schulter hängt, der Flügel hat heute eindeutig sichtbar einen Knick - und sie macht ihren ersten Flugversuch!
Ich musste mal wieder an meinen TCVM Tierarzt denken, der mir schon so oft in eigentlich "unmöglichen" Fällen sagte:
"sag niemals nie - es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt".

Als ich gestern Abends so am Flexarium stand und die beiden fütterte, fielen sie ja beide über das Futter her, wie die Weltmeister.
Dann machte ich mir so meine Gedanken, die ich ja auch gestern schrieb.
Als ich gerade über die Option "Erlösen" nachdachte, reichte ich Moritz ein Futtertier - da fauchte sie mich an und verweigerte das Futtertier.
Darüber habe ich gestern gar nicht weiter nachgedacht - aber ich glaube, sie hat mir gestern eine Antwort gegeben.......
Die nächsten Futtertiere, die ich wieder gab, ohne die trüben Gedanken dahinter, nahm sie wieder.
Und heute hüpfte sie zum Raus bringen auch auf meine Hand - genau wie Schwalbi.

Jetzt sind die beiden in der Voliere und spazieren da auch fleissig rum - deutlich selbstverständlicher und entspannter, als gestern 
....und Moritz ist sogar von einem Zweig zum anderen (nur einige cm auseinander "gehüpftflogen")

 der Tag fing wirklich schön an


----------



## Ida17 (14. Juli 2017)

So ein kleines Wunder wäre wirklich schön, ich hoffe sehr, dass es Moritz gelingt


----------



## Tanny (15. Juli 2017)

Entgegen der Wettervorhersage, die ab Mittag schlechtes Wetter angesagt hatte, hatten wir heute einen herrlichen Tag  und erst Abends gegen 19 Uhr begann es zu regnen.
Von den AMseln habe ich heute drei gesehen, die zum Frühstück in die Voliere gingen.
Kati war dabei (sie erkenne ich an der kleinen Kalzifikation am Bein) bei den anderen kann ich nicht mehr sagen, wer wer ist.
Extrem scheu sind alle 5 
Wenn ich in die Voliere gehe, wenn sie drin sind, __ fliegen sie sofort auf  und setzen sich auf den Balken in der Dachluke - also absolut fluchtbereit.
Erst, wenn ich wieder raus gehe, fliegen sie wieder runter.

Gegen halb zehn waren alle AMseln wieder fort und ich habe die Dachluke zu gemacht.
Dann kamen Schwalbi und Moritz wieder raus. Das Wichtigste habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben 
Die Zwei waren heute draussen viel selbstsicherer als gestern und entsprechend habe ich sie ständig, wenn ich vorbei ging an anderen Plätzen gesehen.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie sich langsam an den Tagesablauf gewöhnen.
Als ich Abends mit dem Transportflexarium kam, um sie rein zu bringen, haben sie schon gewartet 
Fotos heute leider wieder im Flexarium - ich muss mal mehr dran denken, tagsüber die Kamera mitzunehmen......
   

Die vier Flens sitzen jetzt wieder zusammen in einem Nest und dieses habe ich im Transportflexarium "gesichert" 
Ecki hat sogar den einen Flens als Sitzkissen missbraucht  ....und das kann auf Dauer ja nicht gut sein.
Ecki ist einfach schon zu gross im Vergleich zu den anderen.
Tat mir ja leid, dass sie noch ein paar Tage "alleine" schlafen muss - aber so wie es aussieht dauert es nicht mehr lange, bis die ersten drei von den Vieren auch soweit sind, erste Flugversuche zu starten.
Den vier Flens geht es super - und da Nesthäkchen so stark aufgeholt hat, kann sie ihren Platz im Nest jetzt auch spielend verteidigen 
Ecki hat heute seinen ersten Grashüpfer im Flug von der Pinzette geschnappt 

           

Ich finde, wie Ecki guckt das ist einfach nur 


Fips hat von gestern auf heute einen gewaltigen Entwicklungsschub gemacht 
Er läuft jetzt (noch immer mit Balanceschwierigkeiten, die er aber immer besser in den Griff bekommt) ganz gezielt von A nach B und er hat wieder einen "Plan" wann er wohin will.
Außerdem bekommt er es immer besser hin, wieder Sämereien aus den Kräutersträussen und vom Boden zu picken.
Wenn er sich nicht vorwärts bewegt, sondern irgendwo sitzt (auf einem Zweig oder auf dem Boden) schwankt er nicht mehr.
Ich glaube, das Rotlicht hat ihm gestern sehr gut getan.
Ob er es heute auch genutzt hat, weiss ich nicht. Es war jedenfalls den ganzen Tag an.
Und wieder habe ich nur ein "Hüttenfoto", weil ich die Kamera erst Abends mitgenommen habe.
Ich werde zusehen, dass ich die nächsten Tage mal tagsüber eine Fotorunde mache.
     

Yammi hat der eingeschränkte Raum gut getan 
Er fasst Vertrauen und ist nicht mehr so hektisch.
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch noch keine weiteren "Experimente" mit Voliere und so gemacht.
Ich habe lediglich von dem Käfigoberteil alle Klappen tagsüber offen gelassen, so dass der Kleine hätte raus hüpfen können.
Wollte er aber offensichtlich gar nicht - das Gehege scheint ihm also zu gefallen.
Er kam in die offene Klappe gehüpft zum Füttern und hüpfte dann wieder zurück.
       

...und von Karl die täglichen "Vergleichsfotos" 
Seine Federn öffnen sich an den Spitzen 
       

Außerdem habe ich gestern schon herausgefunden, dass (alle) die Vögel deutlich lieber frisch getötete Heimchen futtern, als aufgetaute.
Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass meine freifangverwöhnten kleinen Vielfraße an den Schlechtwettertagen, wo es keinen Freifang gab, deutlich weniger und "mäkeliger" futterten, als ich es gewohnt bin.
Nun hatte ich bei der letzten Heimchenlieferung zwei Großpackungen mit Heimchen, die ich mangels Platz in den Gehegen direkt eingefroren hatte, als ich sie öffnete festgestellt, dass die Heimchen nicht von bester Qualität waren.
Sie müssen (für diesen Lieferanten sehr, sehr ungewöhnlich) längere Zeit in den Verpackungen verbracht haben, denn bei den gefrosteten Heimchen waren viele völlig ausgehöhlte Heimchenleichen dabei und an vielen Heimchen klebte Pappe - sie haben also bereits den Karton angefressen 

Da ich diese Heimchen nicht an die Vögel verfüttern konnte (da haben sich die Hühner gefreut - das war wie "Weihnachten im Sommer"), kam ich mit meinen Vorräten nicht mehr hin.

Also fing ich aus meinen Heimchenboxen, wo die lebenden Heimchen für die Jagdwanne drin leben, die Heimchenmahlzeiten raus, tötete sie wie die Grashüpfer, indem ich den Kopf zerdrückte und anschließend die Beine entfernte - dann wurden sie frisch verfüttert.
Und was soll ich sagen: die Vögel waren verrückt danach!

Als dann heute die neu bestellten 4000 Heimchen kamen, beschloss ich, zunächst alle in  Boxen zu setzen, wo sie sich satt essen können und wo ich dann zum Einfrieren nur und ausschließlich die lebenden Heimchen habe.

Den größten Teil werde ich aber in den Boxen lassen, um sie künftig lebend bzw. frischtot zu verfüttern  und nur einen kleinen Teil morgen einfrieren als Notration.


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2017)

entgegen der eher unschönen Wettervorhersage hatten wir heute keinen Regen, es war relativ windstill, wärmer als erwartet und manchmal hatten wir sogar Sonne 

Von den Amseln habe ich heute Morgen vier gesehen - sie sind noch wieder scheuer geworden  und __ fliegen jetzt sofort aus der Voliere raus, wenn man in die Nähe kommt . 
Wenn sie allerdings tagsüber auf dem Dach der geschlossenen Voliere sitzen, bleiben sie - selbst, wenn ich in die Voliere rein gehe. 

Bei Herzi alles wie immer 

Bei den vier Flens ist Ecki jetzt mit ins Flexarium gezogen 
Als ich heute Morgen zum ersten Mal zum Füttern kam, wurde ich von Ecki bereits stürmisch begrüsst, indem sie ganz eng um meinen Kopf flog und aufgeregt redete. 
Sie bekam also erstmal ein Heimchen und landete daraufhin auf einem der Nester. 
Dann öfnete ich das Flexarium, um die 4 Flens zu füttern und.......
...wie ein Blitz schoss Ecki an mir vorbei ins Flexarium, landete an der Nestkante und kroch hinter den 4 Flens ins Nest, wo sie sich so tief duckte, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen war. 
Es ist schon sher eindeutig: sie will einfach nicht alleine schlafen. 
Ich habe also beschlossen zu schauen, wie das mit den Fünfen im nest im Flexarium klappt. 
Das Nest ist deutlich größer, als die Nester an der Wand und die Schwalben können zusätzlich auf das Handtuch auf der Nestrückwand klettern, wenn sie ausweichen wollen. 
Also habe ich das Flexarium halb offen gelassen - so, dass Ecki raus fliegen kann, die Kleinen aber,f alls sie aus dem nest klettern nicht raus kommen und abstürzen können. 
Es klappte tagsüber super mit Ecki. 
Jedes Mal, wenn ich ins Zimmer kam, wurde ich von Ecki fliegend begrüsst und dann flog sie wieder zu den anderen ins Nest, wo sie sich einreihte. 
ALs Fußabtreter kann sie die Kleinen aber offensichtlich auch nicht mehr mißbrauchen, denn die Kleinen beginnen, sich zu wehren  
Den Fünfen geht es offensichtlich mit dieser Nestlösung so gut. 
Nesthäkchens Greifreflex ist wieder kräftiger geworden - ich bin jetzt zuversichtlich, dass das Bein sich komplett regeneriert.
      

Bei Karl öffnen die Federn sich jetzt deutlich - und schön gleichmäßig 
Man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben - ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass er den verrückten Schlupf und die lange Unterkühlung (wir hatten unter 15 Grad zu der Zeit) ohne Folgen überstanden hat 
      

Fips ist heute sage und schreibe 2 x "baden" gegangen 
So richtig baden geht ja da nicht, denn sein Wasserbad ist sehr flach - aber das hindert ihn nicht, darin zu planschen 
Foto habe ich wieder nur den Kopf 
Dabei habe ich diesmal die Kamera extra tagsüber mit gehabt. 
Aber sowie ich die Kamera in die Hand nehme, flitzt der Kleine in irgendein versteck und schaut nur noch mit dem Kopf raus 
Fotos scheinen nicht seins zu sein  Diesmal verschwand er in seinem "Zelt": 
      

Yammi kam mir heute einmal aus dem Käfig entgegen gehüpft, holte sich seine Futtertiere und hüpfte zurück in den Käfig. 
Im Käfig wechselt er seine AUfenthaltsplätze von unten nach oben und zurück mittlerweile fliegend und nicht mehr kletternd 
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wann er außerhalb des Käfigs beginnt, herumzuziehen
    

Schwalbi und Moritz sind heute Morgen viel selbstverständlicher auf meinen Finger gehüpft und haben sich von dort ins Transportflexarium setzen lassen. 
Die Zwei "kleben" nicht mehr so extrem aneinander  
Sie sitzen zwar viel nebeneinander und schauen "fern", aber es geht auch jede von ihnen mal alleine los und erkundet die Voliere. 
Besonders Moritz haben es die zwei "Teiche" in der Voliere angetan 

Moritz habe ich heute 2 x von einem erhöhteren Sitzplatz quer durch die Voliere "fliegen" sehen. "Fliegen" in ANführungsstrichen, weil sie nicht hoch geflogen ist, sondern eher einige Flügelschläge die Starthöhe halten konnte und dann langsam aber sicher immer weiter absackte, bis sie schließlich irgendwo landete. 

...und Schwalbi ist auch geflogen!!!! 
Er sass auf dem kleinen Baumstamm und startete von dort Richtung Vogelbad. 
Ohne Höhenverlust flog er bis an den Volierendraht. wo er zunächst im Volierendraht landete, bevor er sich von dort abstieß und zu Boden glitt. 
Ich denke, er wird sich wieder vollständig erholen. Wären da massivere, bleibende Schäden, hätte er das heute vermutlich nicht zeigen können


----------



## jolantha (16. Juli 2017)

Ich mag diese positiven Tage


----------



## Tanny (17. Juli 2017)

@jolantha  mir auch 

Heute war den ganzen Tag dichter Nieselregen, der so richtig alles durchweichte - dabei windstill aber trotzdem irgendwie kalt.
Entsprechend habe ich die Schwalben auch nicht gleich Morgens raus gebracht sondern den Amseln die Voliere offen gelassen.
Alle 5 waren zum Frühstück da.
Kati und zwei aus der Truppe Asterix, Obelix und Happy blieben länger - die anderen Zwei flogen nach dem Frühstück gleich wieder ab.
Gegen Mittag nieselte es weniger - da wollte ich die Schwalben dann wenigstens für eine Weile raus bringen.
Die 3 Amseln, die immer noch in der Voliere waren, habe ich unter lautem Protest rausgeschickt und dann oben zu gemacht.
Als ich dann gegen 16 Uhr, weil es wieder stärker nieselte, die Schwalben wieder rein brachte und auf machte, dauerte es keine Minute und Kati flog mit zwei anderen in die Voliere.
Ich zog los, um meine Kamera zu holen.
Leider kam noch ein Beratungsgespräch dazwischen.
Als ich zurück kam, war dann nur noch Kati da - eine Stunde nach den Fotos war auch sie abgeflogen:
   


Schwalbi und Moritz werdn immer "routinierter" mit dem Tagesablauf 
Beide bevorzugen es jetzt, dass ich ihnen Futter hinlege und sie es sich selbst holen.
Von der Pinzette nehmen sie nur noch die ein oder zwei ersten Tiere.
In der Voliere ist Schwalbi heute von dem Holzstück, auf dem die zwei saßen auf den Pflanzturm geflogen!
Es waren zwar nur wenige cm Höhenunterschied - aber eben Höhe! - ALso Schwalbi ist aufwärts geflogen 
Moritz habe ich nicht __ fliegen sehen, aber sie war offensichtlich viel unterwegs, denn wenn ich vorbei ging, saß sie immer woanders - einmal auch auf einem Zweig, den sie nicht zu Fuß hätte erreichen können - sie muss mindestens "gehüpftflogen" sein, um den zu erreichen.

Heute ABend bei der letzten Fütterung habe ich, als ich die Spatzen fütterte, zum ersten Mal gehört, dass die Zwei sich in ihrem Flexarium leise zwitschernd unterhielten 
     

Fips war wieder ständig unterwegs und wieder etwas sicherer, als gestern. Heute habe ich ihn erstmals richtig intensiv und dabei wählerisch und gezielt an den Kräutersträussen knabbern sehen.
Sonst hat er immer eher an allem geknabbert, was gerade im Weg lag.
Heute hatte ich sogar Gelegenheit, ihn mal außerhalb seiner Verstecke zu fotografieren 
Wenn er sich so weiter entwickelt, wird er bis zu seiner Mauser hoffentlich wieder fit genug sein für die Freiheit 
         

Bei Yammi habe ich wieder umgebaut.
Er war aus dem Käfigoberteil zwar vorne durch die Klappe raus gekommen, fand den Weg rein aber nicht und hüpfte unruhig auf dem Käfig herum.
Ich habe also das Käfigoberteil gegen jenes ausgetauscht, was ich damals für Claudi hatte - das, was man oben offen lassen kann.
Das Teil findet Yammi offensichtlich richtig gut.
Er war öfter überall im Vogelzimmer unterwegs, ging aber immer wieder zurück zu seinem "Käfig".
Und oben auf der Stange hat er sich dann auch gleich mit Ecki bekannt gemacht 
Es könnte sein, dass er auch erst durchmausern muss, um richtig fliegen zu können.
Teilweise sieht sein Gefieder ziemlich gerupft aus.
Vielleicht war Hunger der Grund für seine "Nestflucht" und das Gefieder eine Folge des Nahrungsmangels?
         

Auch für die vier Flens habe ich noch mal wieder umgebaut.
Nesthäkchen war wieder ständig unter den anderen verschwunden und ich dachte, sie kann sich gegen den Trupp schlicht nicht durchsetzen.
Also habe ich das grosse Flexarium aufgestellt und darin dann zwei Nester nebeneinander platziert und mit einem Hocker als Dach versehen.
Eigentlich war der Plan, dass sie so alle mehr Platz haben - wollten sie aber wohl nicht.
Jedes Mal, wenn ich Nesthäkchen und ihr schwächstes Geschwister in das andere Nest gesetzt habe, sind die zwei innerhalb weniger Minuten wieder zurück zu den anderen gekrabbelt  - dann wollen sie es wohl so - ich gebe es auf, da was ändern zu wollen 

Ecki sitzt viel mit bei den Vieren im Nest und zwischendurch geht sie eine Runde fliegen 
     

Bei Karl ist alles, wie immer.
Seine Federn haben sich sehr weit geöffnet - und seine Wollsocke will er nicht mehr - er ist da immer raus gehüpft und hat es sich daneben im __ Moos bequem gemacht.
Seine Wärmeplatte ist jetzt komplett abgestellt und er hat im Nest ca 19 Grad.
     

Dann bekam ich heute Mittag einen Anruf vom hiesigen Tierheim:
Ein kleiner Spatzenästling, der noch nicht fliegen konnte, hatte sich in den Katzenauslauf verirrt.
Mehrmals haben sie ihn aus dem AUslauf befördert und auch etwas weiter weg in den Busch gesetzt - immer tauchte er wieder im Katzenauslauf auf 
Beim letzten Mal haben sie ihn einer Katze abgenommen und ihn nicht wieder ausgesetzt.
Sie haben ihn mir gebracht, so dass er bei mir erstmal katzensicher  fliegen lernen kann.
Bei der Vorgeschichte habe ich ihn Garfield genannt 

Sollte er morgen oder übermorgen - also besser: heute oder morgen - anfangen zu fliegen, holen sie ihn wieder ab und setzen ihn bei sich wieder raus, damit er seine Familie wieder hat.
Andernfalls wildere ich ihn hier zusammen mit Yammi aus, wenn es soweit ist.
Der Kleine ist extremst scheu.
Anfangs hatte ich ihn in dem Transportflexarium, welches ich neben Yammis Domizil platziert hatte.
Da fühlte er sich aber irgendwie nicht wohl - er kam nicht zur Ruhe.
Also habe ich ihn unten in Yammi s Gehege gesetzt - da lief er einige Runden hektisch rum und dann kam er zur Ruhe und versteckte sich nur immer, wenn ich auftauchte.
Ich denke, das wird sich wie bei Yammi aber zügig legen 
     

Jetzt sieht es auf der Seite im Vogelzimmer so aus:
 

Tja, und heute Abend bekam ich dann noch einen ANruf aus Bad Bramstedt.
Die Kinder hatten bei einem Supermarkt an der Verladezone eine kleine Schwalbe im Rinnstein gefunden und mitgenommen, bevor sie überfahren wird.
Da ein Zurücksetzen nur SInn macht, wenn man zuvor das Nest auf __ Parasiten kontrolliert und ggf. die Brut komplett behandelt und ein Kunstnest anbringt aber dies bei einem Supermarkt für die Finder schwerlich zu realisieren ist, riet ich zur Handaufzucht.
Da die Familie arbeitet bzw. die Kinder Schule haben, war eine Handaufzucht dort nicht möglich.
Also haben die Finder mir die Kleine gebracht.
Ich rechnete mit einer Mehlschwalbe, da das Nest ja offensichtlich außen am Gebäude war.
Hier an kam eine kleine Rauchschwalbe - darum nannte ich sie Smokey 
Die Kleine ist extrem scheu und ihr Verhalten beim Füttern sowie die Art, wie sie im Nest sitzt sprechen dafür, dass sie eventuell gerade aus ihrem Nest ausgeflogen ist und bei ihrem "Jungfernflug" irgendetwas schief gegangen ist - vielleicht ist sie irgendwo gegen geknallt.
Parasiten habe ich keine gefunden.

Ich habe sie jetzt erstmal wie ein Anflugtrauma behandelt:
Sie sitzt in einer Müslischale mit Küchenpapier und darüber habe ich einen aufgeschnittenen Karton gestellt, damit sie dunkel sitzt.
Das ganze steht im Esszimmer - zum einen, damit sie absolute Ruhe hat und zum anderen, falls sie doch Parasiten hat, damit ich sie mir nicht ins Vogelzimmer einschleppe.
Ich hoffe, dass sie keine inneren Verletzungen hat und die Nacht überlebt.


----------



## Tanny (18. Juli 2017)

Heute war es wieder sonnig, allerdings recht frisch, da wir Wind hatten. 

Ich habe fast jede freie Sekunde mit Insektenjagd verbracht - und parallel diverse Beratungsgespräche gehabt. 
Insofern bin ich heute Abend so richtig platt - heute muss ich endlich früher ins Bett - sonst erlebe ich nicht mehr, wie die Kleinen ausfliegen.....

Also Tagebuch heute kurz gefasst 

Herzi wie immer, von den Amseln waren Morgens 3 da - und tagsüber auf der Voliere haben sich alle mal sehen lassen und gemeckert, dass da zu war 
Eine der Amseln hat später auf dem Hof ein Sonnenbad gehalten - ich weiss allerdings nicht welche - ich musste durch den Zaun fotografieren: 
    

Die vier Flens und Ecki habe ich zum Füttern jetzt immer auseinander gesetzt - Ecki raus und die vier zu je zwei in ein Nest. 
Die Kleinen sind so quirlig geworden, dass ich sonst immer nicht mehr weiss, wer schon was hatte - sie wechseln ständig blitzschnell den Platz und jeder tut so, als würde er gleich Hungers sterben......
          

Fips ist kernig  
Er hat heute sogar die zwei anderen Spatzen in ihre Schranken gewiesen und Garfield, der nicht gleich wich, ordentlich gepickt. 
Jetzt halten beide Youngsters respektvoll Abstand 
    

Yammi hatte heute seinen Käfig verlassen und sich seinen neuen Schlafplatz in der Duschwanne gesucht. 
Und auch Garfield ist raus geklettert und ebenfalls in die Duschwanne umgezogen. 
Also der gestern erst aufgestellte Kletterkäfig ist jetzt wieder abgebaut......
Garfield ist noch sehr, sehr scheu und zum Füttern muss ich ihn einfangen (mit Kecher), da er zu viel ANgst hat, zur Pinzette zu kommen. 
Aber im Laufe des Tages schmolz sein WIderstand bereits. 
ALso ich denke, in einigen Tagen ist er so zutraulich, wie Yammi 
        

Smokey hat die Nacht überlebt  und __ Parasiten konnte ich nicht feststellen. 
Heute Morgen sass Smokey neben dem Nest und als ich den Karton anhob, flatterte sie mir entgegen. 
Richtiges __ Fliegen war das aber noch nicht und eigenständig essen tut sie auch noch nicht. 
Allerdings bettelt sie auch nicht mehr mit Ton. 
Da sie keine Parasiten zu haben schien und da sie so extrem scheu war, hielt ich es für das Beste, sie zu Schwalbi und Moritz zu setzen. 
Zunächst Morgens mit ins Flexarium. 
Das klappte super und innerhalb einer halben Stunde war sie von den beiden "adoptiert" 
Nachdem Smokey sah, dass die anderen Heimchen von der Pinzette nahmen, sperrte sie auch zunehmend besser den Schnabel auf und ließ sich füttern. 
Heute Abend hat sie sage und schreibe 12 Heimchen, 5 Grashüpfer und einige Fliegen verdrückt 
Später habe ich die drei in die Voliere gebracht, wo sie den Tag in der Sonne verbrachten. 
Schwalbi schätze ich wird in den nächsten Tagen so gut fliegen, dass er gehen wird 
Heute ist er bereits bis auf halbe Volierenhöhe geflogen und konnte auch nach zwei Fehlversuchen (wo er am Balken landete) zielgerichtet die angepeilten Zweige erreichen und dort landen 

Moritz machte kleinere Flugversuche - sie konnte vom Boden starten und einige cm über dem Boden ca einen Meter weit fliegen. 
Außerhalb ihrer kleinen Flugexkursionen verbrachten sie meistens irgendwo sitzend zu dritt den Tag  
               

Karl wird langsam ziemlich mobil in seinem Karton. 
Ich denke, morgen werde ich ihm ein neues "Nest" bauen, wo er, wenn er soweit ist, eigenständig rausgehen kann. 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihm die Sache so, wie sie ist nicht mehr gefällt 
Ansonsten wächst und gedeiht er


----------



## Krächzi (18. Juli 2017)

WOW, Karl sieht ja jetzt wie ein richtiger Spatz aus. von "kahl" keine Spur mehr.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (18. Juli 2017)

Ich kam ja eine ganze Weile nicht dazu, hier zu lesen und jetzt habe ich gerade den Eindruck, dass deine Arbeit immer mehr wird. Auch wenn du das vermutluch andauernd hörst, man kann's nicht oft genug sagen: meine absolute Hochachtung für die viele Arbeit und Zeit, für dein Engagement, dein Einfühlungsvermögen, Beobachtungsgabe und Wissen. Ich wünsch dir und deinen Zwergen viele viele Erfolge.


----------



## Tanny (19. Juli 2017)

Danke

...und wieder so ein Tag, der einfach nicht zu Ende geht.....
Heute war tolles Wetter - und ich hatte gute Jagderfolge - zum Glück - warum, am ENde und genau deshalb die anderen auch heute in Kurzform:

Herzi wie immer und von den Amseln waren heute Morgen nur 2 da. Abends kam nur eine zum Abendbrot. Im Laufe des Tages waren aber alle mal an der Schale auf dem Volierendach.

Bei Fips ist alles wie immer - es geht langsam aber stetig vorwärts  und Garfield ist immer noch sehr, sehr scheu, aber er hat heute einmal von der Pinzette gefuttert, ohne, dass ich ihn einfangen musste - und er lässt sich auch ohne Kecher einfangen - also es geht aufwärts mit dem Vertrauen 
Foto habe ich heute von den Beiden nicht, denn ich hatte keine Zeit, mich da lange hinzusetzen.

Yammi macht seine ersten kleinen Kurzflüge im Vogelzimmer - ich bin gespannt, wann er zum ersten mal in die Voliere geht 
     

Ecki gehört eigentlich längst raus in die weite Welt. Sie langweilt sich und hat nur dummes Zeug vor 
Aber sie will nicht - sie wartet auf die anderen....
     

...und die vier Flens - da warte ich täglich drauf, dass der erste seinen Jungfernflug macht 
Zwei balancieren schon immer viel und auffällig auf den Nestkanten rum.
Ein Flens (nicht Nesthäkchen) hat heute mit dem Futter etwas geschwächelt 
Keine AHnung, was er hat.
Kot ist normal, Verhalten auch, aber er hat nicht gebettelt und mit Ach und Krach bei jeder Fütterung gerade mal 2 Futtertiere genommen 
Ich hoffe, dass sich das morgen wieder normalisiert hat.....
     

Bei karl habe ich jetzt einfach in seinen Karton vorne ein Loch rein geschnitten und oben den Deckel zu gemacht.
Jetzt ist er wieder glücklich  ...und bettelt vorne aus dem AUsgangsloch raus.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wann er sein Nest verlässt:
       

Moritz, Schwalbi und Smokey habe ich angesichts des tollen Wetters gleich Morgens in die Voliere gebracht.
Schwalbi fliegt!!!! Er fliegt so richtig, richtig!
Es spricht nichts mehr dagegen, dass er gehen kann 
Heute habe ich ihm schon mal die Voliere auf gemacht - er hat sich das angeschaut, überlegt und dann aber doch entschieden, dass er mal lieber wieder runter zu den anderen Beiden geht.
Mal schauen, wann der Ruf der Freiheit stärker ist, als die "Liebe" 
Ich werde ihm jedenfalls täglich die Tür und die Luke öffnen - dann kann er selbst entscheiden.
Smokey hängt immer mit Moritz zusammen.
Ich habe so dass Gefühl, dass Smokey von Moritz zugefüttert wird 
Smokey hat viel zu wenig Hunger, wenn ich zum Füttern komme - baut aber trotzdem sichtbar auf.
Ein ganz kleines Stück geflogen ist sie heute auch schon 
...und Moritz schafft ungefähr 30 cm an Höhe und ca einen halben Meter Strecke.
           

...und dann kam gegen Mittag der Grund, warum mein Zeitplan heute komplett durcheinander geraten ist:
ein kleiner Mauersegler in sehr schlechter Verfassung.
Er wurde gestern wohl schon sehr platt am Boden gefunden und bei den Findern bis heute mit einem Brei aus Grashüpfer und Banane gefüttert 

Als er bei mir ankam war er ziemlich kraftlos und vor allem fühlte er sich sehr, sehr kalt an.
Ich habe ihn erstmal direkt in den Brüter befördert.
Dann bin ich losgezogen zum jagen.
Ich habe von Blacky diese kleinen, blutsaugenden Minibremsen abgesammelt und all die __ Fliegen, die sich an dem Blut der Bissstelle gelabt haben.
Da Blut ziemlich nahrhaft ist und viele Nahrstoffe liefert, habe ich mir gedacht, dass Insekten, die gerade frisch Blut gefuttert haben, am Besten aufbauen können.
Dann bekam der Kleine Anfangs alle 30 Minuten, später alle 15 - 20 Minuten ein bis maximal 2 Futtertiere einverleibt.
So wenig, da ich vermute, dass seine Verdauung genau wie der ganze Stoffwechsel am Boden war.
Die ersten zwei Futtertiere habe ich auf den grünen Lehm von Phytopharma getupft.
Außerdem habe ich alle Futtertiere in eine ELektrolytelösung gelegt, bevor ich sie verfüttert habe.
Zusätzlich bekam der Kleine immer mal einen Tropfen ELektrolytelösung auf den Schnabelrand, so dass er ihn sich selbst einsaugen konnte (bitte niemals Flüssigkeit direkt in den Schnabel eines Vogels geben - das ist tödlich).
Bei der dritten Fütterung bekam ich einen kleinen Kotklecks - sehr klein - aber nachdem der erste noch matschig/gelblich war und roch, waren immerhin die nächsten so, wie sie sein sollten was Farben und Konsistenz anbelangt - nur noch viel zu klein.
Da der Kleine so fertig war, habe ich diese Fütterung heute Abend bis Mitternacht fortgeführt.
Als er heute Mittag kam, hatte er schneeweiße, blasse Schleimhäute (Schnabel). Ab 23 Uhr etwa wurden sie im Schnabel leicht rosig.
Jetzt hat der Kleine Nachtruhe...und ich gleich auch.....
Ob er die Nacht übersteht, weiss ich nicht.
Ich würde sagen, bei dem Kleinen war es eine Minute nach 12.......

Für ein Foto war heute keine Zeit - ich wollte den Kleinen keine Sekunde länger stören, als ich zum Füttern brauchte.
Jetzt heisst es Daumen drücken, dass der Kleine die Kurve kriegt


----------



## jolantha (19. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Jetzt heisst es Daumen drücken, dass der Kleine die Kurve kriegt



Ich helfe mit, beim Daumendrücken


----------



## Kathrinvdm (19. Juli 2017)

Ich auch!


----------



## Ida17 (19. Juli 2017)

Daumen sind ganz fest gedrückt!


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2017)

Ich drücke wie doof


----------



## rollikoi (19. Juli 2017)

Meine Daumen sind auch schon platt.

LG Bernd


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2017)

das Daumen drücken hat´s gebracht  .... aber weiter drücken.....

Heute war ein wunderbarer Tag - Sonne, warm, leichter Wind....und dann kam der Abend: 
zahlreiche Gewitter, Wind, strömender Regen.....
...und meine Küche steht unter Wasser: 
    
...nennt sich Gewitterangst.... 

Als ich heute Morgen ins Eßzimmer kam, dachte ich, Jerry (habe ihn so genannt - letztes Jahr Tom - jetzt Jerry  ) sei gestorben - er lag da ganz still im Brüter. 
Als ich dann den Deckel auf machte, kam schlagartig Leben in den Kleinen und in einem Affenzahn krabbelte er zur offenen Seite und wollte raus. 
Beim Füttern muss ich den Schnabel öffnen - aber der Kleine schluckt dann von selbst, wenn ich mit der Pinzette ein Futtertier in den Schnabel stecke. 
Der Kleine weiss ganz genau, was und wieviel er essen will und er "sagt" es deutlich 
Solange ich "reinschieben" darf, solange lässt er, wenn ich den Schnabel öffne, die Zunge unten. 
Wenn er nichts mehr will, drückt er die Zunge gegen den Gaumen und schleudert alles wieder raus, was da noch kommt. 
Da der Kleine ganz genau zu wissen scheint, was er will, respektiere ich das und richte mich da nach ihm.

2 x hat er offensichtlich eigenständig Futtertiere aufgesammelt und gefuttert. 
Ich hatte ihm nach dem Füttern noch 2 Grashüpfer und vier __ Fliegen in den Brüter gelegt und die waren zur nächsten Fütterung weg.
Jerry s Schleimhäute sehen geringgradig rosiger aus, er ist recht aktiv geworden und er setzt regelmässig kleine Kothaufen ab - deutlich kleiner, als sie sein sollten, aber Optik und Konsistenz stimmen. 

Allerdings hält sein Körper noch keine Wärme eigenständig. 
Wenn ich ihn zum Füttern aus dem Brüter hole, wird er innerhalb kürzester Zeit "eiskalt". 
Darum habe ich das kleine Handtuch, in das ich ihn zum Füttern einwickel, mit im Brüter liegen, so dass es schön warm ist, wenn ich den Kleinen raus hole. 
Über den berg ist er noch lange nicht - aber der erste Schritt ging in die richtige Richtung 
  

Für die vier Flens habe ich heute ein nest draussen an den Fensterrahmen in die Voliere gebaut, so dass ich die Kleinen tagsüber raus setzen kann. 
Als ich die Kleinen raus gesetzt habe, waren sie Anfangs völlig "geschockt" und duckten sich tief ins Nest. 
Doch nach einer Weile kamen die Köpfchen hoch und sie schauten mit grossen Augen die "grosse, weite Welt" an 
Leider offenbarte sich da dann auch ein Problem: 
der eine Flens, der gestern so schlecht frass, scheint ein Augenproblem zu haben  
Mit fiel auf, dass seine AUgen als einzige nicht all den Bewegungen auf dem Hof folgten. 
Daraufhin habe ich mit einem Futtertier vor seinem Schnabel hin und hergewunken - er folgte der Bewegung nicht. 
Mir war das bisher nie aufgefallen, da er zusammen mit den anderen immer kräftig bettelnd den Schnabel offen hoch hielt und ich habe reihum diesen gefüllt. 

Ich hoffe inständig, dass ich mich irre! ....Aber ich fürchte, die Augen haben ein Problem. 
Was ist bloss mit den Schwalben los, dass da immer wieder sehbehinderte auftauchen??? 
MIt den anderen ist offensichtlich alles okay und ich erwarte täglich, dass der Erste ausfliegt. 
Ecki ist nach wie vor brav zu Hause geblieben, obwohl die Voliere den halben Tag auf war.
Sie wartet definitiv auf die anderen. 
      

Bei Fips nichts Neues - ihm geht es gut und heute hat er zwei mal gebadet :
        

Garfield ist tot 
Ich habe keine Ahnung,w as er hatte. 
Heute Morgen wurde ich erstmals auch von ihm mit Bettelruf begrüsstund er hat sein Frühstück - zwar mit grosser Angst - komplett von der Pinzette geholt 
Er hat mit Appetit und reichlich gefuttert - auch bei den nächsten Mahlzeiten. 
So auch bei der Fütterung gegen 12 Uhr. 
Als ich gegen ein Uhr wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, lag Garfield tot da 
Krank war er nicht soweit ich es beurteilen kann: er futterte super, er bewegte sich selbstverständlich im Vogelzimmer herum, sein Kot war in Ordnung und regelmässig, Verletzungen hat er nicht - es ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.....

Karls Nest habe ich jetzt umplatziert auf den kleinen "Tisch" in der Duschwanne. 
Damit er mir nicht abstürzt, wenn er ds nest verlassen will. 
Ich denke, das müsste demnächst losgehen. 
   

Yammi hat mittlerweile seinen neuen Lieblingsplatz in den Birkenzweigen an der Wand: 
  

Moritz und Smokey sind jetzt zu zweit. 
Schwalbi ist heute ausgeflogen 
Ich hatte ja gegen Mittag die Voliere auf gemacht. 
Schwalbi hat sich das lange angeschaut. 
Als dann ca 2 Stunden soäter wieder viele Schwalben am Himmel waren, hob er ab und flog durch die Ausflugluke gen Himmel 
Anfangs war das Flugbild sehr flatterig - doch dann wurde es zunehmend flüssiger. .
Im Laufe des Nachmittags tauchte Schwalbi noch 2 x auf - umrundete die Voliere, wollte aber nicht rein und entschwand wieder 
Beim letzten Besuch hatte er eine Jungschwalbe im Schlepptau. 
Für einen Moment hatte ich das Gefühl, er geht zurück in die Voliere - aber dann überlegte er es sich doch anders und er verschwand mit der anderen Schwalbe RIchtung Wiesen. 

Als das Gewitter losbrach, stand ich noch bis zum Dunkel werden draussen und rief Schwalbi - aber er tauchte genau so wenig auf, wie irgendwelche anderen Schwalben. 
Insofern hoffe ich nur, dass er mit den anderen Unterschlupf gefunden hat - gute Reise und viel Glück Schwalbi 
Ach ja, und Smokey futtert, wenn ich nicht hinschaue aus der Futterschale 

    

Soweit zu heute.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2017)

Das mit Garfield ist ja ein Rätsel …
Aber so ist es manchmal, man kann nicht alles voraussehen oder erklären. Was immer der Grund sein mag – hoffentlich ging es schnell und schmerzlos für den Kleinen aus. Umso schöner, wie all die anderen kleinen Fluggeschöpfe wachsen und gedeihen! Ich halte weiterhin die Daumen – auch für den augenkranken kleinen Flens.


----------



## Krächzi (20. Juli 2017)

Karl sieht wirklich super aus.


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2017)

Kathrin, ja - mir ist es auch ein Rätsel.
Wobei - ich erinnere mich an letztes Jahr, wo Robby, dieser zauberhafte kleine Spatz, kerngesund, einen Tag vorm AUswildern vermutlich gegen die Wand geflogen ist und tot war - und das geschah in den paar Minuten, die ich draussen war.
Spatzen sind ja so unendlich empfindlich - gepaart mit ihrer hektischen Scheu - die scheinen häufiger mal kamikazemäßig unterwegs zu sein 

Krächzi, ja, finde ich auch  ...und das freut mich auch besonders, da ich ihn ja wirklich vom Schlupf an aufgezogen habe.
Sonst habe ich immer Spatzen, mit mehr oder weniger heftigen Defiziten im Gefieder - Karl ist für mich auch ein wenig die Bestätigung, dass die Fütterung und Haltung der Spatzen perfekt ist 

Heute war es den ganzen Tag bedeckt, windstill und extrem schwül-warm.
Ein Wetter, bei dem man sich am liebsten nicht bewegt hätte.....

Jerry ist letzte Nacht verstorben. 
Aber ich denke, es ist gut so.
Er war schon als er gefunden wurde wohl so extrem geschwächt, dass es fraglich war, ob er es schafft.
Dann noch die Fehlernährung obendrauf - wer weiss, was da bereits alles an inneren Schäden aufgetreten ist.
Ich glaube, für ihn war es eine Erlösung.
Er sah heute Morgen aus wie "einfach eingeschlafen". ...

Von den Amseln waren 2 heute Morgen da. 
Nachmittags kamen sie noch mal zu dritt und Abends war eine da.

Ich vermute, dass Schwalbi heute über dem Hof geflogen ist.
Es war eine Gruppe junger Schwalben hier am Jagen und plötzlich rief Moritz einige Male ganz laut und ich meine gehört zu haben, dass sie auch Antwort bekam.
Erkannt habe ich Schwalbi allerdings nicht - also meine Vermutung stützt sich nur auf die Beobachtung von Moritz Verhalten.

Herzi kam wie immer und holte ihre Leckerli ab 

Heute Morgen habe ich erstmal Moritz und Smokey raus in die Voliere gebracht.
Dann habe ich Yammi im Vogelzimmer mal so hoch auf einen Zweig gesetzt, dass er sehen kann, dass da noch eine Ausflugklappe ist 
Es dauerte keine 10 Minuten, da tauchte er draussen auf und staunte, wie bunt die Welt ist 
Smokey ist heute angefangen, zu __ fliegen
Fortan sass sie immer auf irgendwelchen oberen Ästen und Zweigen.
Bei Moritz hatte das fatale Folgen.
Sie war plötzlich sehr, sehr unglücklich mit ihrem Platz unten und ihre Versuche, auch hoch zu fliegen, endeten maximal auf Zweigen, die ca 40-50 cm über dem Boden waren 

Also hatte ich eine Idee: ich habe von den Dachlatten der Voliere zu dem Lieblingssitzast der Schwalben das kleine Vogelhaus abgehängt, in das ich Futter und Wasser gestellt habe.
Dann habe ich Moritz auf meinen Finger klettern lassen und hoch befördert.
Die Kleine war wie ausgewechselt und genoss ihren Hochsitz mit eigenem Restaurant 
EInmal ist sie runter geflogen (runter geht sehr gut) und baden gegangen.
Anschließend hat sie, als ich an der Voliere vorbei ging, mich angefiept:
Sie wollte einen Lift haben 
Als ich rein ging, ihr meinen Finger hinhielt, kletterte sie ganz selbstverständlich rauf und schaute nach oben....alles klar 
Als sie wieder oben sass, war die Welt in Ordnung und ich durfte gehen (Foto von der Konstruktion habe ich vergessen - folgt morgen) 

Abends drinnen wollte Moritz auch nicht mehr im Flexarium sitzen - zumal Smokey dort auch nicht mehr blieb.
Also habe ich das Flexarium abgebaut und auf der Beute wieder einen Futter- und Badetisch eingerichtet, wo Moritz dann auch begeistert sass 
     

Die vier Flens habe ich heute wieder raus gebracht.
Und gegen Mittag sind bis auf Nesthäkchen alle drei ausgeflogen 
Das war ein Gewusel in der Voliere!
Bei dem einen, wo ich das Sehproblem vermutete, bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr so sicher, denn er ist auch ausgeflogen und er müsste schon ganz schön viel nach Gehör geflogen sein, wenn er nicht sehen kann.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass auch die anderen beiden, die ausgeflogen sind, fortan mit dem Futter mäkelten und kaum noch etwas annahmen.
Dafür fliegen sie alle bereits perfekt und ganz anders, als die Rauchschwalben konnte ich sehen, dass es ihnen unter den Krallen brannte, raus zu kommen 
Normalerweise, wenn ich Mehlschwalben in Außennestern groß gezogen habe, sind sie ja gleich direkt ausgeflogen und auch relativ schnell selbständig und weg gewesen.
In diesem Fall konnte ich sie aber noch nicht raus lassen, da ich sie drinnen aufgezogen habe und sie sich all die Dinge draussen gar nicht anschauen konnten.
Insofern mussten sie heute noch bleiben.
Der eine Flens (der auch lange mit Nesthäkchen separat gesessen hat) flog nach einer knappen Stunde wieder ins Nest und verbrachte den Rest des Tages dort.
Er und Nesthäkchen lassen sich auch noch füttern.
Morgen werde ich wohl die Dachluke öffnen, so dass Ecki und die zwei Flens, die heute schon raus wollten, raus können, wenn sie wollen.
        

...und WAS ist hier falsch???
 

...und auch Karl hat heute sein Nest verlassen 
Er "hüpftfliegt" jetzt durch Spatzenhausen und versteht sich blendend mit Yammi, der Nachmittags wieder rein gegangen ist.
Fips habe ich heute erstmal so richtig ein Sandbad nehmen sehen und er hat heute eine grössere/tiefere Badewanne bekommen.
Ich denke, so wie er mittlerweile klar kommt, ist das Risiko, dass er da ertrinkt gering.
                       

...und die Dielenschwalben haben ihre Brut erfolgreich in die weite Welt gebracht und bauen jetzt ein neues Nest für die nächste Brut.
Wo??? fast genau über meinem Tisch 
Wenn die Zeit es zulässt, muss ich dieses Wochenende mehr als dringend mal die Diele sauber machen - und den Tisch abdecken.....
         


...und morgen schaffe ich es hoffentlich zu Heitmann (der Müllentsorger hier).
Ich muss unbedingt Kartons entsorgen:
 

Das sind nur die Verpackungen meiner Insekteneinkäufe der letzten Woche!!!
Und dabei füttere ich rund 50% aus Freifang - die Kleinen sind wirklich Nimmersatts!!!

Soweit zu heute...... die Kids werden erwachsen!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2017)

Meine Güte Kirstin – den Kartons nach zu urteilen setzt Du Deine gesamte Altersvorsorge in Insekten um, oder? Du sollst Dich aber nicht finanziell ruinieren durch Dein gutes Werk! Ich habe den aktuellen Stand nicht mitbekommen, aber gibt es inzwischen die Möglichkeit, Dich materiell zu unterstützen? Hast Du vielleicht einen Wunschzettel (oder ein Sparschwein) beim Futterhändler ausliegen oder so?


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2017)

Kathrin , 
gute Frage, der ich mich gerne anschließe .


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2017)

zum finanziellen Beitrag


Kopiert aus  



Christine schrieb:


> Hier ist mal die Gutscheinseite von fauna topics:
> 
> http://www.faunatopics.eu/fauna-topics-aktuell/Gutscheine:::148_183.html


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2017)

Kleiner Hinweis: Wenn man dort als  Gast bestellt, kann es mit dem Versand der Gutscheine hapern. Da muss man dann per Mail nachhaken.


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2017)

naja, an die Altersvorsorge musste ich noch nicht ran 

Heute war wieder ein schöner, sonniger und warmer Tag.
Ich habe lange überlegt, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass ich den Schwalben zur freien AUswahl den Weg in die Freiheit auf machen kann, ohne, dass mir die Amseln in die Voliere gehen.
Solange da flugunfähige Vögel sitzen (z.B. Moritz), müssen die AMseln draussen bleiben, weil sie ziemlich territorial sind - und ihr Kampfgewicht ist eine andere Klasse, als Moritz Gewicht. 
Außerdem musste ich eine Lösung finden, wie ich den AMseln tagsüber eine Futterstelle bereit stellen kann, die weder von den Hühnern, noch von Tauben und Krähen oder gar Hunden abgeräumt wird 

Schließlich hatte ich einen Plan:
Ich wollte die Tür vom Vogelzimmer zum Vogelvorzimmer auf lassen.
Im Vorzimmer gibt es zum einen eine immer offene Einflugklappe (die die AMseln nicht kennen und vermutlich wegen des Vordaches, welches den EInflug eng macht, nicht probieren werden) und zum anderen eine offene Tür mit Kompostergitter im EIngang gegen Hühner und Hunde.

Hinter dem Gitter habe ich im Vorzimmer einen Futtertisch für die AMseln angelegt.
Da sie mittlerweile sehr scheu sind, werden sie nicht tiefer in die Räumlichkeiten vordringen.

     

Als ich morgens zum Vogelzimmer kam, habe ich als erstes die Ausflugklappe in die Voliere geöffnet (geht von außen). 
Sofort flogen mir 3 Mehlschwalben um die Ohren - mit lautem Gebettel 
Die bekamen draussen dann erst mal Futter, bevor ich rein ging, wo ich ebenfalls sehnlichst erwartet wurde 
Nesthäkchen und ein weiterer Flens saßen noch im Nest, wo sie lautstark bettelten und ausgiebig frühstückten. 

Die Spatzen waren bereits in Spatzenhausen unterwegs und knabberten eifrig an den Kräutersträussen des Vortages. 
Fips ist ein kleines, anatomisches WUnder: 
Seine Leib und Magenspeise sind Wachsmottenlarven - andere Insekten schaut er an, stutzt, dreht sich um und verschwindet blitzschnell in seinem Haus..... 
Nun sind Wachsmottenlarven nicht gerade klein: sie haben etwa die Größe einer Drohnenlarve - nur sind sie viel fester. 
Fips verdrückt so ein Teil in einem Stück!!!
..und wer glaubt, dass ihm eine genug ist, der hat sich geirrt: Fips zieht sich 3 bis 4 davon pro Mahlzeit rein 

Um sicher zu stellen, dass er auch genügend Sämereien futtert - ich kann schlecht überschauen, wieviel er sich aus den Kräutersträussen so zusammen knabbert - er braucht ja nach wie vor sehr viel länger, als ein gesunder Spatz -  drehe ich jeden Morgen ca einen Kaffeemeßlöffel Sämereien (Waldvolgefutter) durch die Quetsche, fülle das in einen EIerbecher und übergieße es mit kochendem Wasser. 
In diesem Brei wird jede Wachsmottenlarve paniert. 
Fips liebt das - die anderen Beiden "fühlen mir den Puls", wenn sie Wachsmottenlarve mit Brei angeboten kriegen - sie nehmen die Larven nur pur und zweigeteilt. 
Außerdem mögen sie sowieso viel lieber Grashüpfer. 

Ansonsten bei den Spatzen heute nichts Neues - sie haben sich den Tag mit dem Wiesenwildkräuterstrauß beschäftigt und im Blätterwald verstecken geübt.
Suchbilder: 
     

Nachdem ich mit den Spatzen fertig war, wollte ich, bevor ich selbst erstmal  trinken gehe,  die Schwalben noch mal füttern und Moritz und Nesthäkchen raus bringen (die einzigen, die nicht raus __ fliegen können). 

Und da stellte ich fest: es fehlte eine Mehlschwalbe 
Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich durchgezählt und drinnen und draussen geschaut habe: 
Ecki war definitiv weg!
Ecki ist heute Morgen durch das Vorzimmer ausgeflogen 
Ich habe draussen den ganzen Vormittag immer wieder gerufen und geschaut - ich habe sie nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen - Ecki war weg. 

Aber das war auch in Ordnung, denn eigentlich war sie mehr als überfällig für die AUswilderung - sie konnte alles, was wichtig ist. 
Dass ich sie noch mal wieder sehe, damit rechnete ich nicht. 
Mehlschwalben sind da anders, als Rauchschwalben. 
Eigentlich sind sie mehr mit Mauerseglern zu vergleichen: 
sie verlassen ihr Nest, können gleich super fliegen und innerhalb weniger Stunden auch hervorragend jagen - und auch vom Körperbau haben sie vieles eher mit dem Mauersegler gemein. 
(Wenn da man nicht bei der Festlegung der Vogelarten, Familien, Klassen und Ordnungen ein Zuordnungsfehler geschehen ist, als man die Kleinen den Schwalben zuordnete.....)

Die anderen Mehlschwalben flogen den Tag über abwechselnd durch die Voliere oder setzten sich in das Außennest zum Pausieren. 

Smokey fliegt mittlerweile auch fleißig - und sie hielt sich heute wieder viel an Moritz Seite auf und weniger bei den Mehlschwalben. 
Moritz hat heute auf ihrem Sitzzweig sehr viel Krafttraining gemacht  
Immer wieder hat sie kräftige Flügelschläge geübt - und einige Male ist sie dann auch zu Boden geflogen. 
Bei ihrem letzten Flug nach unten hat sie es einmal quer durch die Voliere geschafft. 

Da ich nicht immer da bin, um ihr wieder einen Lift nach oben zu geben, habe ich ihr mit Hilfe von zwei Weidenzweigen, die ich als Rutschstopp mit Weidezaunlitze umwickelt habe, einen schrägen AUfstieg gebaut, den sie rege nutzt. 
Abends nach dem Reinbringen sassen Smokey und Moritz zunächst auf dem Sitzast am Fenster. 
Dann flog Smokey nach hinten ins Vogelzimmer und setzte sich auf einen Ast über der Duschwanne. 
...und dann traute ich meinen AUgen nicht: 
Moritz hob ebenfalls ab! und flog quer durchs Vogelzimmer und landete auf dem __ Holzbock in der Duschwanne, wo die Beleuchtung für die Spatzen dran hängt!
Das war nur noch höchstens 50 cm tiefer, als ihr AUsgangspunkt - ihr Krafttraining von heute hat also etwas gebracht  und Moritz scheint im Moment rundum zufrieden zu sein - sie hat heute ABend mit einem riesen Appetit mehrere Grashüpfer plus 8 Heimchen!!!  verdrückt. 

Hat schon mal irgendwer von Euch Schwalben am Futterhäuschen gesehen???
               

Als ich so gegen 17 Uhr mal wieder in der Voliere stand und die Schwalben fütterte, gab es plötzlich eine riesige Aufregung in der Voliere und die drei Mehlschwalben flogen aufgeregt und laut rufend umher....
....und von außen klebte eine kleine Mehlschwalbe am Gitter und verlangte ebenso lautstark Einlass!
Ecki war wieder da! 
Die Kleine war den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen und ist Abends zurück gekommen, um drinnen zu schlafen. 
ALs ich aus der Voliere trat, landete sie sofort laut erzählend auf meinem Kopf und ließ sich rein tragen. 
Kaum drinnen flog sie aufgeregt erzählend ins Nest  - alle anderen folgten - und es gab ein gewaltiges Wiedersehensfest 

Dann flog Ecki auf die Futterschale in meiner Hand und schlug sich erstmal den Kropf voll  

Jetzt sitzen alle 5 wieder vereint und wohl behütet im Vogelzimmer und ich kann beruhigt ins Bett gehen  

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob und wieviele Mehlschwalben morgen losziehen...
        

...und Herzi tauchte heute Abend kurz vor Feierabend auch noch mal überraschend auf und brauchte noch unbedingt ganz dringend ein "Betthupferl"


----------



## jolantha (22. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ecki war definitiv weg!





Tanny schrieb:


> Ecki war wieder da!



24 Zeilen Luft anhalten und schneller lesen , Du bringst mich so einfach einem Herzinfarkt näher !!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2017)

na Gott sei Dank.... Schweiß von der Stirn wisch!


----------



## Kolja (22. Juli 2017)

ich denke oft an Moritz.
Was hat er denn eigentlich?


----------



## Krächzi (22. Juli 2017)

...und Herzi wird immer gelber und ist bald eine richtig heiratsfähige Meise. Aber mit dem Brüten wird es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr.


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2017)

Andrea, Moritz war wohl damals aus dem Nest gefallen und wurde von den Findern zurück gesetzt. 
Als einige Tage später die Geschwister ausflogen, blieb Moritz im Nest. 
Sie wurde noch einen Tag intensiv gefüttert, dann wurde es immer weniger und schließlich haben die Finder sie aus dem Nest geholt und mir gebracht. 
Man konnte deutlich sehen, dass ein Flügel hing.
Die Verletzung wird entstanden sein, als sie aus dem Nest fiel, war also schon rund eine Woche alt. 

Heute war es zwar warm, aber es hat immer wieder geregnet - kein ideales Grashüpfer-Jagdwetter - und auch Blacky blieb leider von den __ Fliegen sehr verschont 

....und auf einen Schlag hat sich die Zahl der Vögel im Vogelzimmer halbiert! 

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich nicht nur mit einem vielstimmigen Geschrei begrüsst, es flatterten und flogen auch 4 kleine Mehlschwalben um mich herum und jede wollte unbedingt die erste am Frühstückstisch sein!
Irgendwann stürzte auch Nesthäkchen sich mutig aus ihrem Nest und wagte ihren ersten, noch etwas holprigen Flug, der aber immerhin mit einer Bauchlandung auf der Futterschale in meiner Hand endete 

Moritz sass noch auf dem __ Holzbock, überlegte aber, zum Fenster auf die Beute zu fliegen. 
Da ich verhindern wollte, dass es da zu Zusammenstößen mit den ungestümen Mehlschwalben kommt, habe ich ihr schnell meinen Finger hingehalten, wo sie rauf kletterte und sich rüber setzen ließ. 

Nachdem ich dann alle Vögel satt abgefüttert hatte, kehrte etwas Ruhe ein und ich ging raus, um die Ausflugluke in die Voliere zu öffnen. 
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit kamen 3 Flens und Ecki raus und flogen in der Voliere immer aufgeregter hin und her: 
Ecki hat ihnen bestimmt Nachts erzählt, wie irre es draussen ist 
Nesthäkchen saß auf dem Ausflugbrett und schaute sich das Treiben an. 
Da die Kleinen eindeutig raus wollten und zunehmend am Volierengitter landeten, öffnete ich die Ausflugluke der Voliere und die Volierentür. 
Ecki flog sofort freudig rufend raus und die 3 Flens folgten ihr auf den Fuß! 
Das war ein absolutes Gejauchze am Himmel!
Nesthäkchen machte noch keine Anstalten, mit zu wollen. 
    

Dann machte ich große Augen: 
Moritz erschien auf dem AUsflugbrett!!! - Da konnte sie nicht hin geklettert sein. 
Dafür hat sie zumindest, wenn sie von ihrem SItzzweig da hoch kam, die Unterstützung der Flügel gebraucht!
Auf der Ausflugklappe verbrachte sie bestimmt eine Stunde, wo sie auch häufig Flügelschlag übte. 
Später flog sie dann auf die unwesentlich niedriger liegende Querlatte auf der anderen Volierenseite. 
        

Smokey flog ein wenig rum und gesellte sich dann immer wieder zu Moritz. 
Den Tag über fand ich die Zwei immer mal woanders in der Voliere sitzend vor. 

      
Und Abends, nachdem ich die Zwei wieder rein befördert hatte, sassen sie zur letzten Fütterung auf einem Ast oben unter der Decke 
Wie sie dahin gekommen sind, weiss ich nicht - aber ich vermute, Smokey wird geflogen sein und Moritz geklettert. 
  

Im Laufe des Tages erschienen die vier Mehlschwalben immer mal wieder laut schnatternd und jagend über dem Hof. 
Jedes mal, wenn sie auftauchten, wurde Nesthäkchen ganz aufgeregt und flog von Volierengitter zu Volierengitter und antwortete lautstark. 
    
Wenn die vier am Himmel dann wieder verschwanden, flog sie zurück auf das ANflugbrett und sah nicht sonderlich glücklich aus 
  

Sie nahm auch kaum noch Futter an - ein, wenn es hoch kommt zwei Futtertiere pro Fütterung - das wars. 
Es war eindeutig: Nesthäkchen war unglücklich 
Eigentlich hätte ich sie gerne noch ein oder zwei Tage da behalten, damit sie erstmal ein wenig übt. 
Zumal ihr bein nach wie vor behindert ist und es wohl auch bleiben wird. 
Das Gelenk ist versteift und lässt sich nur geringgradig gerade machen und die Kralle greift sehr kraftlos - aber im lLaufe des Tages hat sie herausgefunden, wie sie mit dem Fuss auf einem Ast sitzen kann.
  

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Mehlschwalben eigentlich nach dem Verlassen des Nestes fast sofort perfekte Flieger sind und innerhalb weniger Stunden das Jagen lernen und weil Nesthäkchen ganz offensichtlich sehr unglücklich so war, entschied ich, sie nicht zum Dableiben zu zwingen. 
Zumal ich nicht wusste, ob die anderen vier unter Umständen morgen weg sind - dann würde Nesthäkchen in einigen tagen ganz alleine los müssen. 

Als die vier das nächste Mal über dem Hof flogen und Nesthäkchen wild in der Voliere hin und her flog, bot ich ihr meine Hand an. 
Es dauerte eine Weile - und als sie sich etwas beruhigt hatte, kletterte sie rauf - und ich ging mit ihr nach draussen. 
Sie schaute zum Himmel, genoss die Aussicht und.........nichts geschah 
Also brachte ich sie zurück. 
Das wiederholte sich noch 2 x und ich hatte schon die Hoffnung, dass sie doch noch einen Tag bleibt. 
Am späten Nachmittag erschienen die vier Mehlschwalben wieder am Himmel und Nesthäkchen flog aufgeregt hin und her und antwortete lautstark...und flog dann elegant zur Tür raus 
So zielstrebig, wie sie das machte, hat sie den Weg schon die ganze Zeit gekannt/erkannt und hat sich früher am Tag einfach noch nicht bereit für die Freiheit gefühlt. 
Jetzt stieg sie in den Himmel auf und wurde mit großem Hallo von den anderen begrüsst und Richtung Wiesen mitgerissen. 

Später erschien der Trupp immer mal hoch am Himmel über dem Hof und wenn ich rief, bekam ich Antwort. 

Dann waren die 5 lange Zeit verschwunden und ich rechnete nicht damit, sie je wieder zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 
Die vier anderen haben sich nur immer wieder an der Voliere eingefunden, weil sie noch auf Nesthäkchen gewartet haben. 

Gegen 20 Uhr , als ich zum Vogelzimmer ging, sah ich vier Mehlschwalben am Himmel schnattern und jagen 
ich war furchtbar in Sorge, dass Nesthäkchen wohlmöglich irgendwo zu Boden gegangen ist und nicht mithalten konnte. 
Fast eine Stunde lief ich rufend das Grundstück und die Wiesen ab - die anderen waren längst wieder verschwunden - aber ich bekam nirgens Antwort. 
Gegen 21 Uhr gab ich auf und ging wieder zum Vogelzimmer: 
Da erschien über mir der geesamte Trupp: 5 Mehlschwalben - alle mit sicherem, perfektem Flugbild, die vielstimmig antworteten, als ich sie rief und dann weiter zogen in die hohen Bäume auf der anderen Seite vom Trailplatz 

Um 22 Uhr ging ich zum letzten Mal rüber Vögel füttern und schon automatisch rief ich nach den Mehlschwalben. 
Ich bekam mehrfach Antwort aus den Bäumen, dann war Ruhe. 
Es war, als ob sie sagen wollten: alles in Ordnung, wir sind hier, uns geht es gut, wir schlafen in Freiheit 
Ich würde sagen: die fünf haben es geschafft. 
Ich schätze, morgen werden sie größere Kreise ziehen und dann werden sie in eine der Mehlschwalbenkolonien in den Nachbarorten abziehen. 
Da bleibt mir nur, viel Glück und gute Reise zu wünschen 

Yammi und Karl habe ich heute für einen halben Tag raus in die Voliere gesetzt. 
Die zwei haben da erstmal das gesamte Unterholz erkundet. 
Karl fliegt mittlerweile auch schon recht ordentlich und da Yammi bereits eifrig Samenstände und Körner knabbert, hoffe ich, dass Karl das die nächsten tage von Yammi lernt. 
Dann steht auch bei den beiden dem Weg in die Freiheit nichts mehr im Wege. 
      

Fips war heute wieder den ganzen Tag sehr aktiv und viel in SPatzenhausen unterwegs und hat ausgiebige Sandbäder und Wasserbäder genommen und Kräutersträuße durchwühlt 
  

Also bei allen Vögeln alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## jolantha (23. Juli 2017)

So richtig gut geht es mir grade nicht, die Kinder ziehen aus , sind immer gemischte Gefühle .


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> ch schätze, morgen werden sie größere Kreise ziehen und dann werden sie in eine der Mehlschwalbenkolonien in den Nachbarorten abziehen.
> Da bleibt mir nur, viel Glück und gute Reise zu wünschen


Mehlschwalbenkolonien, wie hast du keine ?


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mehlschwalbenkolonien, wie hast du keine ?



Nein - die Mehlis fühlen sich hier offensichtlich auf Dauer nicht wohl. 
Ich bin Rauchschwalbenhochburg - und habe ganz versteckt in der kaputten Traufe des Garagendaches immer erst __ Stare, dann Mauersegler brüten. 
Knapp 6 km weiter im gleichen Dorf ist eine Mehlschwalbenhochburg - da haben sie keine einzige Rauchschwalbe. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Dorf ist eine Mehlschwalbenhochburg


Habe gerade noch mal nachgelesen. https://mauerseglerschutz.wordpress.com/ersatz-von-mehlschwalbennestern/

Mehlschwallben also nicht in Gartenanlagen sondern über befestigten Straßen und Höfen.....ohne Bäumen in der Anflugschneise......das ganze, weil die Sonnenbestrahlung auf dem Asphalt und dem Hof wohl das micoklima für die Nester begünstigt.

Nett finde ich auf der Seite auch die aus PE-geschweißte dauerhafte Lehmpfütze für die Schwalben.....Wäre was für unsere PE-Bastler, wenn die noch ein Garagendach frei haben.......1x im Jahr die Sämlinge zupfen erscheint mir nicht so der Aufwand.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2017)

Ach Toto, ich glaub da reicht auch so ein Muschelsankasten aus dem Baumarkt. Musst dich nur trauen den Rest zu schaffen.
Bäume weg. Garten asphaltieren ......


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Toto, ich glaub da reicht auch so ein Muschelsankasten aus dem Baumarkt. Musst dich nur trauen den Rest zu schaffen.
> Bäume weg. Garten asphaltieren ......


Naja, ich glaube da sollte man eher die passende Stelle suchen oder statt Mehlschwalben auf Rauchschwalben hoffen.


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Juli 2017)

Bei uns im Dorf ist das Verhältnis von Mehl- zu Rauchschwalben ausgeglichen.
Da wir noch einige alte Höfe im Dorf haben, gibt es noch genug Nistplätzte.
Mauersegler gibt es auch einige, die sind aber in der Unterzahl.
Die fünf Rauchschwalben aus unserem Carport werden wohl auch demnächst ausfliegen.
   

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2017)

Heute hatten wir sch..... Wetter ...also wenn DAS Sommer ist, dann lebe ich im falschen Land. 
Bis auf eine halbe Stunde Sonne gab es bewölkten Himmel mit abwechselnd Nieselregen (warm) und wolkenbruchartige Regengüsse (kalt). 
Bei der Grashüpferjagd bin ich in 5 Minuten bis auf die haut nass gewesen 
Dafür ließen sich die Grashüpfer leicht einsammeln, weil sie in den Grippen der Weide schwammen und nicht weg konnten - die Grippen waren so schnell voll gelaufen, dass sie wohl so manchen Grashüpfer überrascht hatten.....

Als ich heute Morgen zum Vogelzimmer ging, habe ich natürlich die Mehlschwalben gerufen...
.... aber ich bekam keine ANtwort  und zu sehen waren sie auch nirgends 
Sie werden wohl längst ein Dorf weiter sein.....

Im Vogelzimmer wurde ich lautstark begrüsst wie jeden Morgen. 
Aber Moritz fehlte ....
Ich suchte als erstes den Fußboden akribisch ab - keine Moritz 
Dann suchte ich oben jeden Zweig ab: keine Moritz
Die anderen bettelten und riefen immer lauter - es nützte nichts - ich musste die Suche erstmal abbrechen und hungrige Mäuler stopfen. 
Smokey saß oben auf einem Zweig und bettelte so eindringlich, dass sie fast vornüber vom Zeig gepurzelt wäre. 
Nachdem sie 5 große Heimchen verdrückt hatte, gab sie endlich Ruhe. 

Als ich dann Fips etwas geben wollte, drängten sich Yammi und Karl dazwischen und stritten um den ersten Happen. 
Nachdem ich die 3 dann auch endlich satt hatte, wollte ich mich gerade wieder von meinem Hocker am Boden erheben, um Moritz weiter zu suchen, als mein Blick auf einen Birkenzweig an der Wand fiel: verborgen hinter Blättern saß Moritz und schaute uns still zu 
Nchdem ich auch sie gefüttert hatte, ging ich raus und öffnete die Ausflugklappe in die Voliere. 

Ca. eine halbe Stunde später waren Moritz und Smokey draussen! 
Mit anderen Worten: Moritz ist eigenständig auf die Beute und von dort auf die Ausflugklappe geflogen 

Später sah ich Moritz dann auf einem Zweig in der Voliere und noch später auf dem Baumstumpf am Boden sitzen. 

Als ich am frühen Nachmittag zum Vogelzimmer ging, sah ich zum Himmel und traute meinen Augen nicht: 
da flogen neben vielen jungen Rauchschwalben etwas höher als diese 5 kleine Mehlschwalben 
Natürlich rief ich sie und ich bekam Antwort

Nachmittags gab es dann ohne jede Vorwarnung einen wolkenbruchartigen Regenguß mit Blitz und Donner. 
ich stürzte raus und rüber zur Voliere: 
Smokey saß zusammengekauert auf einem Zweig - patschnaß und zitternd - und Moritz war unter einen Busch gekrochen und zitterte da vor sich hin. 
Ich schnappte mir die beiden - beide hüpften sofort bereitwillig auf meinen Finger - und beförderte sie auf die Einflugklappe zum Vogelzimmer. 

Dort saßen sie dann erstmal, schüttelten sich und begannen mit Gefiederpflege. 
Als ich später wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, saß Smokey bettelnd auf einem Zweig oben und Moritz sass in....Spatzenhausen 
ich dachte, sie sei da runter gesegelt, hielt ihr meinen Finger hin und beförderte sie hoch auf die Beute. 
Dort saß sie keine 2 Minuten, dann hob sie ab und flog wieder runter und landete in Spatzenhausen

Es scheint, sie wollte dort sein - warum auch immer - sie war da nicht aus Versehen hin geraten. 
Also ließ ich sie dort. 
Als ich das nächste Mal kam, saß sie auf dem Tisch. 
Dorthin muß sie vom Boden aus geflogen sein, denn es gibt dort keinerlei Aufstiegshilfe. 

Ansonsten ist heute bei den Fünfen nichts weiter los gewesen - sie haben den nachmittag und sein schlechtes Wetter im Vogelzimmer "ausgesessen". 
Und die Spatzen haben alle drei fleißig in dem neuen Kräuterstrauß Sämereien geknabbert. 

Gegen 18 Uhr saß ich auf einen  und eine  in der Sitzecke, als plötzlich ain großer Schwarm mit schnatternden Mehlschwalben über dem Schtall am Himmel erschien - es waren mindestens 15 Stück, die da zusammen herumflogen und aufgeregt redeten! 
Ein paar junge Rauchschwalben jagten etwas unterhalb des Mehlschwalbenschwarms - das war ein phantastisches Bild! Ich wette, da waren meine 5 dabei - sie werden wohl die Nachbarskinder zu sich abgeschleppt haben  

Dass die 5 die erste Nacht gut überstanden haben ist ein sehr beruhigendes Gefühl
Ich denke, sie haben es geschafft


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2017)

Wow – was für schöne Nachrichten! 

(Ich habe gestern ein junges Spatzenkind aus den Fängen meines Chefkaters befreit. Ich habe ihn zum Glück beim ersten Sprung schnappen können, sodass der kleine Spatz hoffentlich außer dem Schrecken keinen weiteren Schaden genommen hatte. Dann habe ich den Jäger verjagt, das kleine Opfer behutsam zwischen meine beiden gewölbten Hände genommen und bin freihändig über den Zaun zur Nachbarin geklettert – dorthin gehen meine Katzen nämlich nicht, weil da zwei große Hunde wohnen.  Wir haben einen kleinen Weidenkorb genommen und auf die Seite gelegt, den kleinen Spatz hineingesetzt und ein Tuch so drüber gelegt, dass es zwar ruhig und etwas dunkel ist, der Kleine aber unter dem Tuch hinausschlüpfen konnte, sobald er sich – hoffentlich – vom Schreck erholt hatte. Mehr konnten wir in dem Moment nicht tun, aber es scheint geklappt zu haben – später war der Spatz verschwunden und wir konnten ihn auch nirgends mehr sehen. Ich hoffe, dass seine Eltern (sofern sie ihn noch versorgen?) auch jenseits des Zaunes gehört und gefunden haben.)


----------



## Kolja (24. Juli 2017)

Ach Moritz, wie schön. Du fliegst. Weiter so.


----------



## Tanny (25. Juli 2017)

super Kathrin - das war absolut perfekt finde ich 

 Andrea, ja - und von meiner Seiteabsolut unerwartet.
Allerdings muss man da die Freude noch etwas dämpfen: der Flügel ist nachhaltig geschädigt und dieses "__ Fliegen" beschränkt sich wirklich nur auf so kurze Dinge wie vom Fußboden auf den Tisch. 
Mehr ist (noch? ) nicht drin. 
Von echtem Fliegen ist das leider noch so weit entfernt, wie der Mond von der Erde. 


Heute Morgen war es wenigstens noch trocken - bedeckt und kühler, aber trocken (man wird ja bescheiden...... )
Heute Nachmittag quasi Dauerregen mit ab und an mal echten Wolkenbrüchen dabei........und die Temperaturen erinnern an Spätherbst 
Wir haben zeitweise nur noch bei 12 - 15 Grad und Nachts wird es teilweise EINstellig 
Entsprechend trist und ereignislos lief es heute mit den Vögeln - die sitzen auch nur noch da und warten auf besseres Wetter 

Ich habe heute erstmal die zwei Wärmeplatten im Vogelzimmer verteilt: 
eine in Spatzenhausen und eine auf der Beute - damit die Vögel sich, wenn sie wollen mal aufwärmen können und wenigstens etwas Sommerfeeling haben........

Moritz hat den größten Teil des Tages genau wie Yammi auf dem AUsflugbrett verbracht: trocken mit AUssicht.....
2 x habe ich Moritz in der Voliere angetroffen und 1 x im Vogelzimmer - ansonsten immer auf dem AUsflugbrett. 
Smokey ist rein und raus geflogen - jede Regenpause wurde ausgenutzt.

Yammi hat sich den tag praktisch nicht aus Spatzenhausen wegbewegt. 
Er und Fips haben Sandbäder genommen und ansonsten aufgeplustert auf den unteren Ästen gesessen und auf bessere Zeiten gehofft. 

Nachdem ich am späten nachmittag die Wärmeplatten aufgestellt habe, hat Fips den Platz darunter gleich fleissig genutzt. 
Karl habe ich 2 x unter der Wärmeplatte angetroffen - ansonsten auf dem kleinen Häuschen oder auf einem der unteren Sitzäste. 
Yammi war das mit deer Wärmeplatte wohl noch unheimlich. 

Er saß lieber auf dem Zweig oben unter der Decke. 
Dasselbe mit Smokey. 
Aber die zwei sind auch die einzigen, die bereits richtig und vollständig fliegen und sich entsprechend mehr bewegen, als die anderen. 
Insofern stört sie die Kälte vermutlich nicht so. 

Moritz habe ich den Platz unter der Wärmeplatte gezeigt: sie ist sofort, als sie merkte, dass es da kuschelig warm ist, von meinem Finger abgestiegen und den rest des Abends auch nicht mehr darunter raus gekommen. 

Von den 5 mehlschwalben habe ich heute nichts zu gesicht oder Gehör bekommen. 
Aber es waren auch sonst nur vereinzelt mal ein paar Rauchschwalben draußen unterwegs. 

Alles in allem war es ein deprimierend trüber Tag ohne besondere Vorkommnisse....


----------



## Tanny (25. Juli 2017)

Heute hatten wir dann gleich mal im fließenden Übergagng aus der Nacht Dauerregen den ganzen Tag. Einzige Abwechselung im sonst monotonen Regenvorhang waren die Wolkenbrüche, die ohne Vorwarnung über einem runterbrachen  und als ob das noch nicht genug war: 
knapp über 10 Grad - 
Die Dielenschwalben haben ihren Sitzplatz den ganzen Tag gleich gar nicht verlassen, sondern mit Kopf im Gefieder durchgeschlafen. 
Sogar 2 von den Kids, die schon alle weg waren, sind wieder da und blasen Trübsal. 
Draussen war den ganzen Tag nicht eine einzige Schwalbe am Himmel zu sehen, Herzi hing nur unter dem Carportdach ab und klaute sich sein Futter von dem zusammen, was ich für die Vogelzimmervögel vorbereitete. 

Selbst von den Wildvögeln hockten einige in der Sitzecke fast auf Armeslänge von uns entfernt im Trockenen und rührten sich da den ganzen Tag nicht weg. 
Tyri saß mit ihrer Familie oben im Holzrahmen direkt unter dem Dach - auch sie schliefen und unterbrachen den Schlaf nurr für einen kurzen Flug an den Knödelhalter. 

Im Vogelzimmer sah es entsprechend aus: Alle hockten nur irgendwo herum und zeigten keinerlei AMbitionen, sich großartig zu bewegen. 
Irgendwie schlägt dieses Wetter wohl allen auf s Gemüt. 
Moritz versuchte einige Male, auf den Ästen im Vogelzimmer den Platz zu wechseln. 
Es fiel ihr aber schwer, auf den ganz dicken Ästen zu laufen, da diese glatt waren und sie schwerer Balance halten kann, als die Vögel mit intakten Flügeln. 
ALso habe ich ihr die dicken Äste mit einer Mullbinde umwickelt - und die Duschstangen gleich mit, weil sie da auch mehrfach versuchte, zu sitzen, es aber immer nicht so lange durchhielt. 
Nachdem im Vogelzimmer alles "verbunden" war, war sie deutlich entspannter  unterwegs. 

Am späten Nachmittag hatten wir sogar mal eine einzige kurze Regenpause! - Die nutzten Moritz und Smokey, um raus zu gehen (dort hatte ich auch einen Zweig verbunden). 
Aber als es wieder anfing zu regnen, waren die zwei auch ganz schnell wieder drin. 

Da die ganze Truppe dermaßen trübe Laune hatte, dass sie nicht einmal so richtig mit Appetit futterten, habe ich mich erbarmt und ganz ganz viele Grashüpfer herangeschafft. 
Der Preis für die Grashüpfer: 3 Garderoben durch bis auf die Haut, zwei paar Schuhe wie in der vollen Badewanne eingeweicht und ich halb erfroren - ich habe sogar meine WInterpullover wieder raus geholt und friere immer noch gleich gehe ich ins Bett und hoffe, da wenigstens wieder warm zu werden....

Dafür habe ich aber 150!!!! Grashüpfer zusammen gebracht - von Hand gefange, da sie bei dem Wetter nicht springen, sondern sich in die Grasnarbe fallen lassen und darum nicht mit dem Kecher zu erwischen sind. 
Die Grashüpfer wurden von allen Fünfen mit wahrer Begeisterung gefuttert 
__ Fliegen gab es keine - nicht einmal die Kühe hatten Fliegen  (dafür hat im strömenden Regen eine Kuh auf der Weide eine Woche zu früh gekalbt: Zwillinge....) 

Insofern gibt es heute keine besonderen Geschichten von einzelnen Vögeln - es gab einfach nichts - da lass ich doch einfach die Bilder sprechen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2017)

„super Kathrin - das war absolut perfekt finde ich“ (Zitat Kirstin)

Puh danke, da bin ich aber sehr beruhigt! Alles von Dir gelernt.


----------



## Krächzi (26. Juli 2017)

Find ich ja toll, dass Tyri mit Familie immer noch kommt. Vielleicht waren die Wildvögel unterm Dach auch alte Bekannte? Clausi und Klausi und Klaudi und Claudi zum Beispiel.
Du bist ja wirklich voll beschäftigt mit den Vichern: Äste umwickeln, umbauen, Grashüpfer sammeln, für uns Bilder machen . Einfach toll, was Du für die Piepsis und uns tust.


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2017)

Krächzi schrieb:


> Einfach toll, was Du für die Piepsis und uns tust.



Team Krächzi


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2017)

Tyri kommt "wieder", nicht "immer noch".
Sie ist ja letztes Jahr von einem auf den anderen Tag verschwunden.
Vorher sah sie bereits ziemlich schätterig aus.
Wir hatten die Hoffnung, dass sie nur in der Mauser ist und nicht wohlmöglich krank.
Wir wussten aber nie genau, ob sie noch lebte.
Dann erschien sie aus heiterem Himmel dieses Jahr mit Kinderschar am Knödelhalter 
Wir konnten sie deutlich erkennen, weil sie immer noch kleiner ist als die anderen Kohlmeisen und immer noch diesen Farbfehler hat.
Und ihre Kinder haben denselben Farbfehler - nur nicht so ausgeprägt (da schlägt dann wohl der normal gefärbte Vater mit durch).
Aber vom verhalten können wir sie nicht von den anderen unterscheiden.
Sie benimmt sich ganz genau so, wie lal die anderen Wildvögel hier am Knödelhalter.
Von den Spatzen können wir zwei aus der Klau.i/Clau.i Gruppe erkennen, wenn sie hier in der Dachrinne sitzen - und Spatz aus Heide von vor 2 Jahren erkenne ich auch immer noch, da er grösser ist als unsere Spatzen und anders gefärbt ist.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2017)

nicht ganz OT - habe ich gerade bei FB bei den Notfällen eingesetzt - gibt es hier einen Bastler (seid Ihr Teichler ja alle  ) aus dem Nürnberger Raum? - ist dringend!

PLZ 90471 Bastelhilfe gesucht - dringend!

Liebe Leute, ist hier jemand aus der Nähe Nürnberg langwasser 90471, der 4 Dachlatten und ein brett spenden kann und vielleicht sogar behilflich sein kann, auf einem Balkon eine provisorische Stütze für ein abbrechendes Schwalbennest zu bauen? 
Wenn ja, schaut bitte in diesen Beitrag und meldet EUch dort: 
https://www.facebook.com/…/Wil…/permalink/1181551478615630/…


----------



## Tanny (27. Juli 2017)

Endlich wieder SOnne!!! 
Es war warm und kein einziger Regentropfen ließ sich sehen - Mensch und Tier sind förmlich aufgeblüht!

Als ich heute Morgen zum Vogelzimmer ging, war schon zu erkennen, dass es ein schöner Tag wird und die Vögel schienen es auch zu spüren.
Als ich die Ausflugklappe vom Vogelzimmer auf machte, kamen mir sofort Smokey und Yammi entgegen 

Allen ging es gut und alle frühstückten mit Heißhunger. 
Also begab ich mich nach der ersten Mahlzeit und meinem erstmal auf die Jagd. 
Es gab wieder massenweise __ Fliegen und Grashüpfer waren ebenfalls reichlich vorhanden. 
So konnte ich den Tag fast ausschließlich mit Freifang bestreiten 

Anschließend habe ich heute Spatzenhausen "grundrein" gemacht: 
Fips zog vorübergehend um in die Jagdwanne und dann habe ich die gesamte Duschwanne bis auf den Sand komplett ausgeräumt. 
Den Sand dann mit einer Katzenstreuschaufel durchgesiebt und alles neu eingerichtet  

Fips fand das offensichtlich super - und dann hat er auch gleich gezeigt, dass er immer beweglicher und geschickter wird: 
2 x ist er auf die Wannenkante geklettert und auf der anderen Seite runter geplumpst - und dann kam er nicht wieder zurück 

Also habe ich jetzt noch eine Fips-Sicherung als Umrandung hinzugefügt 
Außerdem habe ich heute bei der Wildvogelhilfegruppe bei FB eine Suchanzeige aufgegeben für einen oder mehrere weitere Spatzen, die auf die Mauser warten, damit Fips Gesellschaft hat, denn Yammi und Karl werden sicher demnächst gehen. 

Karl hat heute zum ersten mal auch die Futtertiere selbständig aus der Schale genommen - auch, wenn er das blöd fand - gefüttert werden sit doch viel schöner!
Aber wenn auf sein Betteln keine Raktion in Form von Futter kam, konnte er sich auch sehr gut selbst bedienen
Yammi ist schon richtig scheu und holt sich alles selbst, was er braucht. 
Ich denke, noch ein oder zwei Tage, damit Karl noch etwas routinierter wird, dann können die zwei los  

Auch Smokey ist m.E: soweit.
Leider kann ich mit ihr nicht wirklich üben, denn sie kommt nicht zu mir und sie versucht auch nicht, im Flug von der Pinzette zu futtern. 
Dies liegt daran, dass sie sich von ANfang an an Moritz gehalten hat und von Moritz gelernt hat, dass man genau so gut aus der Schüssel essen kann  
Da sie aber perfekt fliegt und auch sonst alles im grünen Bereich ist, werde ich ihr die Ausflugluke auf machen, sowie wir einen Schönwettertag und viele Jungschwalben am Himmel haben.
Da sie eine enge Bindung zu Moritz hat, wird sie, wenn sie nicht klar kommt, zu Moritz zurück kommen. 

Moritz war heute sehr gut drauf. 
Sie ist sogar auf die Litze an der Ausflugluke geflogen - und das ist der höchste Platz, den es in der Voliere gibt 
Da sie da oben sehr ausgiebig Gefiederpflege machte, konnte ich endlich mal in Ruhe genau das gefieder anschauen, ohne, dass sie gleich flüchtete oder einen halben Herzinfarkt bekommt. 
Ihr fehlen eine oder sogar zwei Schwungfedern an dem verletzten Flügel. 
Außerdem sind ihre Schwanzfedern nicht in Ordnung. 
Einige sind durchscheinend und einige brüchig oder schon abgebrochen 
Das bedeutet, dass sie definitiv hier überwintern und auf die Mauser warten muss. 
Das lässt hoffen! 
Wenn sie sogar mit diesem desolaten Gefieder mit dem schiefen Flügel erste Flugversuche hinbekommt, besteht m.E: die Chance, dass sie mit intaktem Gefieder klar kommen könnte. 

Allerdings glaube ich aber, dass sie wenn, dann eine Überwinterung nur mit Gesellschaft psychisch überlebt. 
Darum habe ich auch für ein bis drei weitere Überwinterer eine Suchanzeige aufgegeben. 

Damit ist dann wohl mein Esszimmer schon wieder verplant  

Ansonsten hatte ich heute unzählige Beratungsgespräche - im Moment scheinen überall reihenweise die Nester abzubrechen 
Schwalbenlausfliegen haben dieses Jahr Hochkonjunktur ....EKELHAFT die Viecher.


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2017)

...dieser Tag geht irgendwie nicht zu Ende.
Ich habe ohne Untebrechung neben Jagd und Füttern mit Knopf im Ohr telefoniert.
Nur Beratungsgespräche - kaum aufgelegt, kommt das Nächste.
Immer dasselbe: Schwalbe unter Nest gefunden oder Nest runter gebrochen.
Und die Ursachen auch immer dieselben: Schwalbenlausfliegen, deren Larven und rote Vogelmilbe 

Jetzt bin ich platt!

Ansonsten: heute Morgen sah es noch nach Regen aus - aber wir hatten Glück - es war zwar überwiegend bedeckt, aber warm und trocken.
Dafür schüttet es jetzt wieder - dabei sind meine Koppeln hinten schon weich wie Butter - und die Moorkoppeln vorne - da kann ich bald schwimmen gehen.....
...vielleicht sollte ich __ ENten päppeln.....

Heute Morgen wurde ich wie immer fröhlich von allen begrüsst - außer von Moritz - die fehlte mal wieder.
Erstmal fütterte ich alle, dann wollte ich Moritz suchen. Aber kurz, bevor ich mich umdrehen wollte, hörte ich hinter mir ein Flattern und Moritz kam von unten hoch geflogen auf die Beute!!!

Moritz hat den grössten Teil des Tages draussen auf dem Zweig, der zum Futterhaus führt und auf dem ANflugbrett verbracht.
Abends "floghüpfte" sie rein auf die Wärmeplatte auf der Beute, wo ihr Abendbrot stand 
Anschließend kletterte sie auf den umwickelten Sitzzweig an der Wand zum Schlafen.
Doch das wurde vorläufig nichts:

Die zwei Spatzen haben Flausen im Kopf 
Yammi näherte sich Moritz von der einen Seite und lenkte sie ab, während Karl sich leise von der anderen Seite näherte.
Dann begannen beide, Moritz massiv zu bedrängen und anzudrohen.
Moritz fauchte mächtig zurück - hinterließ aber keinen EIndruck.
Die zwei machten sich sichtlich einen riesen Spass daraus, Moritz zu trietzen und ich bin relativ sicher, wäre ich nicht dazwischen gegangen, wären sie auch handgreiflich geworden 

So konnte ich den Trupp unmöglich alleine lassen 

Also habe ich für Moritz das Flexarium mit Sitzästen, Wasser und Futter ausgestattet und sie dort für die Nacht spatzensicher untergebracht.
ich glaube, Moritz war ganz froh - sie meckerte kein Stück 
         

     

An Smokey trauen die Zwei sich nicht ran - warum, bekam ich Abends zu sehen:
Herzi kam mit rein geflogen und kaum flog sie ins Vogelzimmer, wurde sie von einer zur Furie mutierten Smokey angeflogen und attackiert 
Herzi war so geschockt - sie versuchte zu flüchten - doch Smokey blieb ihr auf den Fersen - bis Herzi sich schließlich auf meine Schulter rettete - da drehte Smokey ab.
Ich würde sagen, Smokey ist reif für die Freiheit: sie fliegt perfekt und super geschickt, kann im Flug Futter von der Pinzette holen und es spricht nichts mehr dafür, sie drinnen zu behalten.
Wenn das Wetter mit spielt, kann sie morgen raus 
           

Herzi hat dann angesichts der durchgedrehten Schwalbe lieber im Vorzimmer gespeist:
     

Karl ist heute ebenfalls schon viel geflogen und wie oben erwähnt, hat er mit Yammi allerlei dummes Zeug ausgeheckt.
Da beide jetzt sehr gut __ fliegen, eigenständig an die Futternäpfe und die WIldkräuter gehen und sich nicht mehr anfassen lassen, werden auch sie morgen die Möglichkeit bekommen, raus zu gehen.

Ich habe mir überlegt, da Moritz sicher wieder in die Voliere gehen wird, dass ich den Vögeln die Tür zum Vorzimmer aufmachen werde, so dass sie über dieses raus gehen können.
So haben sie auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit, wieder rein zu kommen, ohne, dass ich die Volierenluke aufmachen und damit das Risiko eingehen muss, dass Moritz da irgendwie raus gerät oder eine Amsel rein geht.
           

Fips hat heute erstmals seit seinem Unfall auch verbal wieder lautstark gemeckert ...und zwar, als ich zum Füttern kam, und er nicht zuerst bekam 
Außerdem kann er jetzt eigenständig an die Futterschalen gehen und sich dort bedienen - ich habe die Schalen mit einem Stück Küchenpapier umwickelt, so dass er sich daran festkrallen kann und nicht an den glatten Wänden abrutscht 
   

Schon gestern habe ich einen EL grünen Lehm von Phytopharma auf eine Karaffe mit 2 Liter Wasser gegeben und stehen gelassen.
Der grüne Lehm ist dafür bekannt, unter anderem auch Wasser "reinigen", also Gifte binden zu können und mit diversen Mineral- und Spurenelementen anzureichern.

Ich wollte mal probieren, ob die Vögel das Wasser lieber mögen und habe ihnen je eine Badewanne mit lehmgefiltertem Wasser und normalem Leitungswasser hingestellt.
Sie gehen vom ersten Augenblick an alle ausnahmslos zum Trinken zum Lehmwasser - und sie baden auch darin 
   
Kaffee habe ich versuchsweise auch gleich mal mit dem Wasser gekocht: das schmeckt wirklich super - der Lehm macht das Wasser "weicher".

...und dann kommt am Sonntag noch Gesellschaft für Fips und vielleicht auch Gesellschaft für Moritz 

Für Fips kommen 3-5 Spatzen, die alle Gefiederfehler haben und auf ihre Mauser warten müssen.
Sie kommen aus der halben Republik: Kassel, Göttingen, Berlin etc.
Verschiedene "Vogeltaxis" bringen die Mädels und Jungs zu verschiedenen Punkten auf der Strecke Kassel Hamburg, wo sie von dem "Kassel-Hamburg Taxi" aufgenommen und mitgebracht werden  ....und ein kleines Schwälbchen, welches auch überwintern muss, wird vermutlich auch dabei sein 

Da die Spatzen ja noch nicht richtig fliegen können und um zu verhindern, dass da wieder dasselbe geschieht, wie heute mit meinen frechen Spatzen und Moritz, werde ich die Kletteräste so umbauen, dass es eine tiefere Kletterbene für die Spatzen gibt und eine höhere für die Schwalben. 
Dann kommen sie sich nicht ins Gehege. 

So weit erstmal zu heute


----------



## Krächzi (28. Juli 2017)

Da gibt es in Eurer Gegend eine richtige Gen-Durchmischung von Spatzen- und Schwalben-Genen aus der ganzen Republik. Sozusagen ein Spatzen- und Schwalben "Melting-Pot". Und Herzi ist jetzt wirklich eine bildschöne gelbe Meisenbraut. Wer sich von den Meisenjungs nicht in sie verliebt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Tanny (29. Juli 2017)

das sollte sich "Mann" (falls Herzi eine SIE ist) gründlich überlegen - Herzi ist ein kleiner Teufel 

Als ich heute Morgen raus kam war es wieder bewölkt, mit Regen und kalt.
Ich dachte schon der ganze Tag wird mies - war aber nicht - bis auf ein paar Wolkenbrüche hatten wir ganz brauchbares, sogar manchmal sonniges Wetter - allerdings etwas kalt - das Thermometer zeigte 18 Grad an, gefühlt waren es höchstens 15.
Allerdings war es offensichtlich Insektenwetter, denn es waren unzählige Schwalben unterwegs und gegen Abend flogen mir erstmals dieses Jahr ganze Mückenschwärme um die Ohren 

Heute war der große Tag: nach dem Füttern habe ich die Volierenluke und die Tür zum Vogelvorzimmer sowie von dort raus geöffnet.
Zunächst flogen die zwei Spatzen irgendwann ins Vogelvorzimmer und platzierten sich am Fenster.
Dort saßen sie eine ganze Weile, kletterten die Äste hoch und runter und wirkten ziemlich unternehmungslustig 
Irgendwann saßen sie beide auf der AUsflugklappe.
Yammi kletterte auf dem dort befindlichen Zweig zur Seite unter dem Vordach raus und schaute sich interessiert die Welt an.
Irgendwann flog er dann los direkt in die Eschen an den Tümpeln, wo sich wohl eine Spatzengruppe aufhielt - der Geräuschkulisse nach zu urteilen.
Dann war Yammi bis zum frühen Nachmittag verschwunden.
Karl schaute sich das alles an und sah fast aus, als müsse er nachdenken - er wackelte ein wenig mit dem Kopf hin und her - schaute zu den Eschen, drehte sich um und flog auf direktem Weg nach Spatzenhausen, wo er sich auf dem Häuschen von Fips niederließ und nach Futter rief 
Das war eindeutig: Karl will noch nicht weg  Er hat, obwohl das Vorzimmer und die Ausflugluke dort den ganzen Tag auf waren, keinerlei Anstalten gemacht, seine Meinung zu ändern.
Fips futtert jetzt auch die Insekten allein aus der Schale.
Ich habe gestern schon die Schale mit Küchenpapier ausgeschlagen, so dass er sich daran festkrallen kann und nicht immer abrutscht - das klappt absolut super 
Am frühen Nachmittag hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Fips irgendwie "fröstelig" wirkte - obwohl er sehr aktiv in seinem Reich unterwegs war.
Also habe ich da mal das Rotlicht an gemacht....und eine Duschtrennwand gebaut  (damit, wenn einer der beiden badet, keine Wasserspritzer ans Rotlicht kommen und dies zum Platzen bringen).

10 Minuten später hockten Karl und Fips einträchtig nebeneinander unter dem Rotlicht und haben sich dort den ganzen Nachmittag keinen Millimeter mehr weg bewegt ...mit Karibikfeeling in Spatzenhausen 

         

Yammi tauchte am frühen Nachmittag erstmals auf dem __ Giebel des Stalls auf und bettelte.
Allerdings eher halbherzig und als ich ihn rief und ihm was hin hielt, bewegte ihn das nicht dazu, runter zu kommen.
Kurze Zeit später flog er dann wieder davon.
Gegen 17 Uhr - ich saß gerade in der Sitzecke, tauchte er dort auf, setzte sich in die Dachrinne und bettelte mich an 
Da bekam er dann auch was zu futtern, weil ich an die Dachrinne heranreiche 
Den Rest des Abends erschien er immer mal wieder und holte sich einen Leckerbissen, er machte aber keinerlei Anstalten, mit rein zu kommen.
Gegen 21.00 Uhr flog er dann hinter einem anderen Spatz her in die Fichten am Reitplatz.
Danach habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gesehen und gehört - ich denke, er ist mit dem anderen Spatz irgendwo schlafen gegangen 

Smokey und Moritz flogen gleich, nachdem ich die Ausflugklappe in die Voliere auf gemacht habe raus.
Smokey bettelte erstmals nicht einmal um Frühstück, sondern flog gleich in der Voliere aufgeregt hin und her und erjagte später am Vormittag offensichtlich auch erste Insekten.
Moritz machte zwei kleine Rundflüge und sass dann auf dem unteren Kletterzweig, nachdem er sich bei einer Zwischenlandung zuvor noch in der Ausflugklappe des Vogelzimmers an der frisch gefüllten Futterschale bedient hatte.
Es ist unglaublich, wie sehr sich Moritz Flugfähigkeiten täglich verbessern.
.
Irgendwann landete Smoky oben auf der E-Zaunlitze, die unterhalb der Ausflugluke gespannt ist.
Sie schaute eine Weile aus der offenen Ausflugluke zum Himmel und folgte mit dem Blick fasziniert den dort fliegenden Schwalben.
Dann hob sie ab, flog zur Luke raus und zog zielstrebig hoch - rüber zu den Koppeln, wo sie in einem Schwarm anderer Schwalben verschwand.
Ich konnte sie von Anfang an nicht mehr von den anderen unterscheiden.
Da war nicht die kleinste Unsicherheit in ihrem Flugbild 

Den ganzen Tag über habe ich sie immer mal wieder gerufen - aber nie Antwort bekommen.
Was mich allerdings auch nicht wundert, denn sie hat immer sehr mit mir gefremdelt und sich eher an Moritz als Bezug gehalten.
Es waren den ganzen Tag immer wieder viele Schwalben auf dem Hof unterwegs - ich bin sicher, dass Smokey häufiger mal über uns weg geflogen ist - aber ich habe sie nicht erkannt/unterscheiden können.
Ich vermute es aber, weil Moritz nur ab und an, dann aber kräftig und sehr zielgerichtet rief.
Ich nehme an, dann flog Smokey gerade über uns hinweg.
Smokey habe ich nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen - ich denke aber, ihr geht es gut, denn sonst hätte Moritz nicht immer wieder reagiert wenn eine bestimmte Schwalbe oben rief.

Moritz dagegen macht mir Sorge.
Ich bin hin und her gerissen.
Sie ist heute Nachmittag sehr viel in der Voliere geflogen - und sie hat glaube ich sogar ab und an ein Insekt erjagt.
Sie begab sich oft an das Volierengitter und wollte eindeutig raus.
Dafür, dass ich nicht erwartet habe, dass sie überhaupt wird __ fliegen können, ist das, was sie jetzt schon zeigt, hervorragend.
Aber ich glaube einfach nicht, dass es für die Freiheit ausreicht.
Sie hingegen scheint es anders zu sehen.
Heute hatte ich erstmals einige Male den EIndruck, dass sie UNBEDINGT raus WILL.
Ihr Blick sprach Bände!
Für mich ist das ein echter Konflikt:
Mein "Verstand" sagt mir, dass sie es draussen vermutlich nicht lange überleben wird - zumindest würde sie Afrika wohl nicht schaffen.
Nach der Mauser mit intaktem Gefieder würden ihre Chancen vermutlich  besser stehen - aber auch das ist nicht sicher, denn sie hat nun mal den schief zusammen gewachsenen Flügel.
Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass sie den Winter bis zur Mauser vermutlich nicht überstehen würde, weil sie psychisch zu Grunde gehen würde.
Sie will etwas anderes.....
Das ist ganz anders, als bei WInnie, die damals keine einzige Sekunde überlegt hat, ob sie lieber raus will - sie ist ja nicht mal losgeflogen, als sie draussen sass.
Sie wollte hier bleiben.
Nach heute vermute ich auch, dass Gesellschaft nichts an Moritz Verlangen nach der großen Freiheit ändern wird.
Sie fliegt einfach zu gut, um ihre Situation noch akzeptieren zu wollen.
Sehr schwierig.
Ich weiss noch nicht, was ich machen werde.
Habe ich das Recht, sie gegen ihren Willen festzusetzen?
Ich denke,  wenn Moritz morgen wieder so drauf ist und so nachdrücklich nach Freiheit ruft,  dann werde ich ihr die Voliere öffnen....

Was nützt es, wenn sie wohl behütet drinnen bleibt und da an ihrer Trauer um die nie gewonnene Freiheit langsam zu Grunde geht.
Dann doch lieber glücklich fliegen, solange es dauert - und vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch - bei Moritz habe ich mich ja schon öfter geirrt und ihre Fähigkeiten unterschätzt......

Ich hasse solche "Entscheidungskonflikte"......


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2017)

Ach Kirstin , ich würde sie ziehen lassen, wenn sie will. 
Lieber glücklich in kurzer Freiheit, als unglücklich eingesperrt .


----------



## Krächzi (29. Juli 2017)

Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen, denn man sieht die Sehnsucht der Schwalbe sogar auf dem Foto. Andererseits kommt ja noch ein kleines Schwälbchen, das auch durchmausern muss. Vielleicht würde sich da bei Moritz wieder was ändern, wenn er neue Gesellschaft hätte......?


----------



## Kolja (29. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich, wie sehr sich Moritz Flugfähigkeiten täglich verbessern.


Sie hat so geübt und jetzt will sie sich ausprobieren.
Ich würde sie auch entscheiden lassen.
Als du die "Tötungsgedanken" hattest, hat sie doch schon gezeigt, dass sie leben will.
Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie klar sie sich äußern kann.

Vielleicht kommt sie auch wieder zurück.

Dass das für Dich nicht einfach ist, verstehe ich. Aber du hast es bei der halbblinden Schwalbe letztes Jahr auch geschafft.

Moritz berührt mich ganz besonders und denke oft an sie.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2017)

Genau - ich sehe da wie Anne. Lass sie die Freiheit genießen, solange sie kann. Ob sie nächstes Jahr mit dem schiefen Flügel schafft, weiß ja niemand.


----------



## Tanny (29. Juli 2017)

Danke, dass Ihr mich in meinem Bauchgefühl bestärkt 
Ich glaube, im Prinzip habe ich diese ENtscheidung gestern schon getroffen - musste mir den Konflikt nur noch mal von der Seele schreiben 

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde:
Wir haben absolutes Mistwetter - Regen, WInd und alles was dazu gehört - und kalt
...und ich bin so froh darüber - das Wetter ist der reinste Glücksgriff heute 

Moritz hat keinerlei AMbitionen, sich heute raus zu bewegen.
Sie sitzt maximal auf dem Anflugbrett und schaut sich das ELend draussen an.
Heute Morgen bekam ich einen ANruf von der Ostsee.
Da ist gestern eine erwachsene Schwalbe gegen einen Trecker geflogen und hat eine Schwanzfeder verloren und ein Flügelproblem.
Sie wollen mir die Schwalbe heute im Laufe des Tages bringen.
Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn Moritz einen echten Leidensgenossen hat.
Zumindest freut es mich, dass sie noch da sein wird, wenn die Schwalbe kommt, denn dann kann sie immer noch entscheiden, ob sie trotzdem raus will.
Die AUsflugluke ist jedenfalls offen - jetzt ist es ihre  Entscheidung.


----------



## Tanny (30. Juli 2017)

So, also hier die Fortsetzung von heute Morgen:
Nachmittags klarte der Himmel auf und es wurde noch warm, sonnig und windstill.
Gegen Mittag kam zunächst noch ein kleines Schwälbchen aus einem Reitstall (da wo auch Fips her kommt).
Die Kleine wurde dort gefunden - kein belegtes Nest weit und breit und sie fiel immer auf die Seite.
Feline kam hier an mit geschlossenen Augen und sehr schwach.
Außerdem hatte sie ein Beinchen, welches sie nicht richtig benutzen konnte - ich vermutete eine Prellung vom Sturz aus dem Nest, denn gebrochen schien da nichts zu sein.

Ihr Gefieder war genau so teigig, wie bei Eric (Beitrag 242) nur dass diese hier noch keinen Federausfall hat.
Sie fiepste immer mal wieder leise (kein Betteln, es klang leidend) und sie war sehr unruhig.
Gleich nach ANkunft habe ich sie genauestens auf __ Parasiten untersucht und auch, wenn ich keine aktiven Parasiten finden konnte, angesichts des Gefiederzustandes, der für Parasiten sprach, mit Kieselgur behandelt.

Da sie so schwach war, bekam sie erstmal nur 4 __ Fliegen.
Sie schluckte - wirkte aber dabei sehr unmotiviert.
Dann habe ich sie in einem Nest unter die Wärmeplatte befördert, da sie sich sofort klamm und kalt anfühlte, wenn man sie aus der Hand gab.
(auch genau wie bei Eric).
Dann traf die angekündigte Schwalbe von der Ostsee ein - dazu mehr nachfolgend.

Als ich zurück kam, war Feline immer noch völlig unruhig im Nest unterwegs - sie kam einfach nicht zur Ruhe und fiepte auch jetzt immer wieder.
Ich nahm sie raus, um nochmal genau zu schauen, ob ich irgendwelche Verletzungen übersehen habe und sie wohlmöglich massive Schmerzen hat, weil ich mir ihr Verhalten nicht erklären konnte.
AUßerdem wollte ich sie angesichts ihrer Unruhe aus dem Nest umsetzen in Herzi s alten Karton, damit sie mir nicht irgendwann raus fällt.
Plötzlich erschien aus dem Gefieder: .....eine LAUSFLIEGE 
Die muss ich übersehen haben. Die sind soooo eklig! Ich habe sie todesmutig gegriffen und auf dem schnellsten Weg zur Tür rausgeworfen - und hoffentlich mit den Fingern genug zusammengedrückt, dass sie vorher drauf gegangen ist ........

Sofort, als die Lausfliege weg war, kam Feline zur Ruhe.
Von da ab sass sie erschöpft, nicht mehr fiepend und ohne diese Unruhe in ihrem Karton.
Ich habe ihr noch bis 22 Uhr im Abstand von ca 30 Minuten jeweils 4-5 Fliegen verpasst und 2 x ein Heimchen.
Da ich nicht weiss, wie ausgehungert sie ist (ich vermute sehr), lasse ich es sehr langsam angehen, damit die Verdauung erst mal wieder in Schwung kommen kann.
Einmal hat sie Kot abgesetzt, der absolut in Ordnung aussah.

Ob sie die Nacht überlebt, weiss ich nicht.
Zur Zeit ist sie dem Tode näher als dem Leben......
     

Während wir noch Feline erstversorgten, traf die Familie mit der angekündigten Schwalbe von der Ostsee ein.
Nachdem Feline versorgt war, wandten wir uns also dem kleinen Kerl zu.
Ich öffnete den Karton und nahm ihn vorsichtig raus......
.....und musste feststellen, dass er verstorben war 
Er hat bis ca 30 Minuten vor Ankunft wohl auf jeden Fall noch gelebt - muss also kurz vorher verstorben sein.
Der kleine Schwälberich (ein erwachsener Vogel) sah äußerlich sehr gut aus - keine erkennbaren Flügelverletzungen, keine sonstigen Schäden, Verbiegungen oder Schäden.
Lediglich eine der langen Schwanzfedern fehlte - die kann er aber auch schon zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt verloren haben - es gab keinerlei ANzeichen auf Verletzungen.
Er wird wohl bei was immer ihm widerfahren ist, doch deutlich schwerere innere Verletzungen davon getragen haben, als zu vermuten war, nachdem er die Nacht überstanden hat und Morgens ganz gut drauf gewesen ist.

Soweit zu den Neuankömmlingen.

Von Yammi und Smokey habe ich den ganzen Tag nichts gesehen oder gehört.
Da ich beide gestern ja schon in Gesellschaft von Artgenossen gesehen habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie sich angeschlossen haben 
Smokey ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch nicht über die Voliere geflogen, denn Moritz hat heute auf keine Schwalbe besonders reagiert.

Fips und Karl kamen, als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, sofort von ihren Schlafplätzen angewetzt/geflogen und bettelten, was das Zeug hielt.
Das war das erste Mal, dass Fips nicht von dem Platz wo er war, bettelte, sondern kam 
Nachdem ich gefüttert hatte, habe ich ihnen das Rotlicht angestellt, weil es Morgens ja noch so ungemütlich draussen war.
Beide waren in Null-Komma-Nichts unter der Lampe, streckten sich lang aus und ließen es sich unter ihrer Karibiksonne gut gehen 
Erst, als am frühen Nachmittag das Wetter umschlug, verließen sie den Platz und begannen in den Kräutersträussen zu wühlen, zu baden und zu sandbaden.
Da stellte ich das Rotlicht dann wieder ab.

Fips futtert jetzt zuverlässig selbst aus der Futterschale und auch Karl bedient sich jetzt selbst 
Ebenfalls neu bei Fips ist, dass er sich auf den Rand der Wasserschale setzt und auch dann trinken kann, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren, wenn er sich sehr tief runter beugen muss, weil der Wasserstand durch die Bäder runter ist. 
                       

Moritz verbrachte den Vormittag in der Ausflugklappe und zeigte keinerlei AMbitionen, die Voliere verlassen zu wollen.
Als ich wegen der neu ankommenden Schwalben dort weg musste, machte ich vorsichtshalber die Volierenausflugluke zu.

Als das Wetter am späteren Nachmittag so super geworden war, ist auch Moritz raus geflogen.
Sie flog einige Male von einem Zweig zum anderen und schließlich flog sie hoch auf die E-Zaunlitze am Ausflug und schaute sehnsüchtig gen Himmel.
Nun war es also so weit.........

Ich öffnete Ihr die Ausflugluke wieder .......

In dem Moment, wo sie gitterfrei zum Himmel schauen konnte, veränderte sich der gesamte Vogel.
Sie wirkte nicht mehr traurig/resigniert - sie vibrierte förmlich - schaute aufgeregt und hellwach hoch und der Kopf ging hin und her und folgte den Schwalben, die am Himmel dahin sausten.

Mehrere Male flatterte sie aufgeregt mit den Flügeln, als ob sie testen wollte, ob sie funktionieren.

Dann holte sie Schwung und flog auf den oberen Balken in der Ausflugluke.
Dort saß sie ein paar Minuten und schaute sich wieder fasziniert um - all der Frust von gestern war von ihr abgefallen 

Dann hob sie ab und flatterte den Hof runter Richtung Sitzecke.
Der Flügelschlag war gleichmäßig, etwas schneller/flatteriger als bei anderen Schwalben ihres Alters. Aber der Schwanz war angestrengt abgeknickt - ich konnte sehen, dass die fehlenden Schwanzfedern ihr zu schaffen machten.

Sie schaffte es, ungefähr 20-30 Meter die Höhe zu halten - dann ging es in einem sanften Bogen zu Boden......
Ich ging hin und als ich ihr den Finger hinhielt, hüpfte sie freiwillig drauf und ließ sich ohne irgendwelche weiteren Flugversuche in die Voliere zurück tragen, wo ich sie aufs Anflugbrett setzte.
Erstaunlich:
Moritz war trotzdem nicht wieder gefrustet  ...es war, als ob sie begriffen hatte, dass es einfach noch nicht geht.
Ich hatte überhaupt nicht den Eindruck, als ob sie wieder raus will - zumindest nicht für den Moment.
Sie ging futtern, sass eine ganze Zeit auf dem Ausflugbrett vom Vogelzimmer, badete und flog später noch auf den einen oder anderen Sitzast.
Aber diese unendliche "Schwermut" war nicht mehr da 

Ich glaube, es hat ihr sehr gut getan, zu sehen, dass sie nicht "in der Falle" sitzt, sondern dass die Freiheit nach wie vor für sie erreichbar ist, wenn sie will und dass sie gemerkt hat, dass sie einfach noch nicht kann.
Ich glaube fast, dadurch, dass sie die kurzen Distanzen in der Voliere so gut hinbekommt, hat sie ihre eigenen Möglichkeiten falsch eingeschätzt.

Ich werde jedenfalls ab jetzt wann immer (falls sie es überhaupt nochmal verlangt)  sie raus gelassen werden will, ihr das ermöglichen und schauen, dass ich sie dann wieder einsammel.

Abends ist sie (erstmals) komplett allein und freiwillig ins Vogelzimmer zurück gegangen und hat dort auf der Beute ausgiebig gefuttert und getrunken, bevor sie sich dann auf ihren Schlafast zurück zog


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Aber diese unendliche "Schwermut" war nicht mehr da



Plumps  ( Stein vom Herzen )


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2017)

Oh wie gut für Moritz. Jetzt kann sie bestimmt noch ruhig ein paar Tage bleiben.

Lausfliege musste ich erst einmal googeln.  Bäh, nix, was man so einem armen kleinen Wurm wünscht.


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2017)

....was für ein Tag! 

Zur Wetterlage:
Heute Vormittag warm, bedeckt, windstill, nachmittags überwiegend sonnig, auffrischender Wind, 2 Gewitter mit kurzen, aber heftigen Regenfällen.

Als ich heute Morgen ins Esszimmer kam, hörte ich ...nichts.
Ich rechnete nicht wirklich damit, dass Feline noch lebte.....
....aber sie hat die Nacht überlebt - allerdings war ihr Zustand absolut unverändert 
Das hat sich den ganzen Tag auch  nicht geändert.
Sie hat die AUgen immer noch geschlossen, wird, wenn ich sie unter der Wärmeplatte raus hole innerhalb kürzester Zeit "klamm" und sie sperrt nach wie vor nicht.
Allerdings, wenn ich ihr ein Futtertier zwischen die Schnabelspitzen schiebe, dann greift sie es eigenständig, befördert es nach hinten und schluckt es ab.
Mit anderen Worten: sie verweigert die Fütterung nicht.
Ich weiss nicht wirklich, was ich davon halten soll. Würde sie das Futter verweigern, wüsste ich, sie will nicht mehr.
Würde sie richtig sperren, wüsste ich, sie will kämpfen - irgendwie ist es dazwischen.
Ich glaube, sie hat sich noch nicht entschieden.
Das einzige, was sich etwas verändert hat - zum Positiven -  ist, dass ihr Gefieder stellenweise wieder Glanz hat und das "teigige" zurück gegangen ist.
Nach wie vor steht sie extrem auf der Kippe 
Fotos habe ich heute nicht gemacht, weil ich sie nicht länger als nötig unter der Wärmeplatte rausholen wollte.

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich verschlafen begrüsst - bzw. besser: fast ignoriert 
Man merkt, dass sich mittlerweile alle drei selbst aus der Futterschale versorgen 
Fips kam träge hinter seinem Häuschen vor, Karl blinzelte mich kurz an, steckte dann den Kopf unter das Gefieder und schlief noch eine Runde und Moritz schaute mich einen Moment an und.....drehte sich auf seinem Schlafast um!

Was für eine Begrüssung!
Ich machte den Spatzen also das Rotlicht an und während ich  in den Futterschalen die Insekten wechselte und  die Wasserschalen reinigte, haben die Spatzen ihre Schlafplätze unter das Rotlicht verlegt - das war s aber auch an Aktivitäten.
Dann öffnete ich noch die Ausflugklappe in die Voliere (was heute niemanden interessierte), fütterte den Kater und sperrte ihn weg, verteilte den Wildvögeln ihr Frühstück - wenigstens die Krahs kamen sofort, als ich sie rief  ....und Herzi ließ sich sehen, um ihr Frühstücksschoki abzuholen:
     

Gegen Mittag rechnete ich mit dem Anruf von A., die die Spatzen an Bord hatte.
Wir wollten uns auf halbem Weg zwischen Raa und A 7 treffen.
Ich ging also, nachdem ich alle Viecher drinnen und draussen versorgt hatte rein, um noch schnell zu duschen bevor das nachher alles zu spät wird.
Kaum stand ich unter der Dusche, klingelte das Telefon in der Küche.
A. war dran - sie war schon im ELbtunnel  - sie müssen super gut durch gekommen sein, denn es war ja noch Vormittag.
Da sie so früh war, beschlossen wir, dass sie doch zu mir kommt.
Ca, eine halbe Stunde später traf sie ein.
Wir sind sofort mit den zwei Transportbehältnissen ins Vogelzimmer, um die Spatzen zu "befreien".
Alle 3 waren unglaublich "unter Strom" und extrem scheu.
Zwei flogen direkt durch die AUsflugklappe nach draußen, einer blieb im Vogelzimmer - der, wo unklar ist, ob er auswilderungsfähig wird - er war als Katzenopfer zu seiner Päpplerin gekommen und soll öfter auf den Rücken fallen - sehen konnte ich davon heute nichts.
Einer von den Dreien kann nicht richtig __ fliegen - die anderen Zwei sind von den wilden Spatzen draussen was die Flugfähigkeiten anbelangt, nicht zu unterscheiden.
Die Drei heissen Nil, Fussel und Nemo.
Wer wer ist muss ich noch abklären - liefere ich nach 

Wir ließen die Spatzen dann erstmal allein, damit sie sich etwas beruhigen können.
Der Kleine, der nicht richtig fliegen kann, hat sich im Laufe des Tages in Spatzenhausen bei Fips und Karl mit eingerichtet.

Die anderen Zwei waren nur draußen unterwegs.
Alle 3 waren bis zum frühen Nachmittag unglaublich panisch, wenn ich nur in der Nähe auftauchte  - man könnte vom Verhalten glatt glauben, sie seien soeben erst aus der Wildnis gekommen.
Gegen die 3 ist sogar Moritz handzahm 
Fips war das alles viel zu trubelig - er zog sich auf das Handtuch an der Wärmeplatte zurück und machte es sich bequem für ein Nickerchen, nachdem er gespeist und getrunken hatte:
         

Karl sass meist irgendwo und schaute sich das hektische Treiben ziemlich tiefenentspannt an - als wenn er dachte:
was haben die eigentlich, wieso machen die so einen Stress 
Irgendwie wirkten meine Drei gegen die drei Spatzen wie "Faultier neben Kolibri" 

     

Der Kleine, der mit in der Duschwanne war, entspannte im Laufe des Tages zunehmend - er hat sich von Karls und Fips Ruhe offensichtlich anstecken lassen 

Die anderen zwei flogen stundenlang hektisch in der Voliere hin und her und hingen ständig im Gitter 
Ich hatte schon langsam Angst, dass sie irgendwann einen Herzinfarkt kriegen und überlegte, was ich da machen könnte.
Aber außer: in Ruhe lassen und weg bleiben von der Voliere fiel mir auch nicht richtig was ein.
Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass es der Reisestress ist, der hier extrem nachwirkt. 


Als die Zwei anfingen, Moritz auf dem ANflugbrett hektisch anzufliegen, flüchtete Moritz nach drinnen.
Das war das allererste Mal, dass Moritz freiwillig am hellichten Tag rein geflogen ist.
Drinnen zog sie sich im Geäst oben in die hinterste Ecke zurück und sah nicht aus, als wäre sie mit der Situation sonderlich glücklich 
Ich richtete ihr also das Flexarium mit Futter und Wasser ein inkl. Rotlichtlampe und vielen lebenden Fliegen und setzte sie da erstmal rein.
Moritz nahm das dankbar an und war ganz offensichtlich froh, dort geschützt zu sitzen.
Sie putzte unter dem Rotlicht ausgiebig ihr Gefieder (erinnerte mich an Marco), ging dann an der Schüssel essen und trinken und versuchte sich anschließend im Fliegen fangen 
Erst am späten Nachmittag, als die Spatzen draussen sich etwas beruhigt hatten, habe ich Moritz das Flexarium wieder auf gemacht und sie ist noch mal raus geflogen - diesmal unbehelligt 

   

Am späten Nachmittag waren die beiden Spatzen in der Voliere etwas ruhiger und sassen auch mal auf den Ästen oder liefen am Boden rum.
Sowie sich aber auf dem Hof was rührte, waren sie wieder unter Strom.
Außerdem bekamen sie bereits mehrfach Besuch von den Spatzen draussen - und das versetzte sie auch wieder in helle Aufregung - dann wollten sie eigentlich raus zu den anderen 
Eigentlich sind sie ja hier, weil sie auf ihre Mauser warten sollen - beide haben Gefiederschäden - auf einem Foto sieht man die fehlenden und abgebrochenen Schwanzfedern.
Aber an ihrem Flugbild erkennt man nichts von Gefiederschäden.
Sie sind so wendig und flink und fliegen so sicher - man kann sie von den wilden Spatzen nicht unterscheiden.
Ich vermute fast, dass sich ihr Freiheitsdrang in den nächsten Tagen nicht legen wird und sie so hektisch bleiben werden.
Sollte sich das bestätigen, werde ich mit den Päpplern, die mir ihre Spatzen geschickt haben sprechen, ob sie einverstanden sind, wenn die Zwei dann schon vor der Mauser raus gehen, nachdem sie von der Voliere aus die Umgebung und die anderen Spatzen etwas kennen gelernt haben.
Vom Fliegen her können sie das problemlos und ich befürchte fast, das Abwarten der Mauser wird für die Zwei in puren Stress ausarten.

Heute Abend habe ich gewartet, bis es dunkel ist und die Zwei, die natürlich nicht rein gekommen sind, draussen eingesammelt (was nicht einfach war, sie zu finden - und vermutlich nur gelang, weil sie vom Tag doch sehr erschöpft waren) und für die Nacht mit Futter, Wasser und großem Birkenzweig zum Verstecken und Sitzästen ins große Flexarium im Vogelzimmer gesetzt, da ich angesichts ihrer extremen Hektik sicher stellen wollte, dass sie nicht in der fremden Umgebung wohlmöglich wegen irgend etwas gegen eine Wand oder etwas anderes fliegen.
...die nächsten Tage werden spannend.....
 Hier einen grossen Haufen Fotos


----------



## Krächzi (31. Juli 2017)

Die Spatzen wissen noch gar nicht, was sie für ein unverschämtes Glück haben bei Dir gelandet zu sein. Womit ich jetzt nicht sagen will, dass sie es vorher weniger gut hatten, aber die Abwechslung hier, mit den anderen Spatzen und Schwalben und der großen Voliere ist doch 5 Sterne-Hotel. Und wenn sie raus __ fliegen haben sie freie Landschaft. Was will man mehr als Spatz.


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2017)

vor allem haben sie quasi direkt ab Voliere dichtesten Dschungel mit riesigen Schwärmen direkt vor der Tür - bessere Deckung vor all den spatzenfressenden Räubern gibt es gar nicht  
Ich schätze, deswegen überschreiten meine Handaufzuchtspatzen hier auch alle ihre durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung um Längen


----------



## Tanny (1. Aug. 2017)

Heute gibt es nur eine Kurznachricht: 
es geht allen gut, Feline lebt noch. 
Alles weitere ausführlich morgen im Laufe des Tages - ich bin so todmüde, ich muss dringend ins Bett. 
Schlafe gerade hier am Rechner ein  ....
Gute Nacht


----------



## Tanny (1. Aug. 2017)

so,  jetzt habe ich etwas ausgeschlafen und nun gibts eine grosse story  
Ist mir auch noch nicht passiert, dass ich an der Tastatur Sekundenschlaf hatte 

Also ich versuche mal heute und gestern zusammen zu bringen...
Zum Wetter: gestern wirklich traumhaft, heute war es schlecht angesagt, aber wo es in halb Deutschland wohl gießt und donnert, ist hier schönster Sommertag gewesen - Glück muss man haben.... 

Feline war gestern nahezu unverändert zum Vortag.
Manchmal hatte ich das Gefühl schlechter - jedes Mal hatte ich das Gefühl, jetzt geht sie - zur nächsten Fütterung lebt sie nicht mehr. 
Zumal sie wirklich sehr, sehr wenig futtert (ca ein Heimchen pro Stunde oder alternativ 4-5 __ Fliegen) und nur 3-4 x kotet - dafür aber dann doppelt so gross, wie normal. 
Der Kot sieht aber erstaunlich normal aus. 
Als ich heute Morgen ins Esszimmer kam, war ich überrascht, nicht nur, dass sie noch lebte, als ich sie in ihrer Socke zum Füttern aus dem Karton hob, reckte und streckte sie ihre Flügel!!! 
Das war die erste eigenständige, aktive Regung, die ich von ihr sah!
Heute Nachmittag hat sie dann zum allerersten mal die AUgen etwas geöffnet.
Es ist immer noch grenzwertig - und bei weitem nicht klar, ob sie es schafft - aber es tut sich endlich etwas in Richtung Leben  
  

In Kleinspatzenhausen ist alles in Bester Ordnung. 
Der kleine Fussel, der vorgestern kam, hat sich eingelebt. 
Gestern war er noch extremst hektisch und fast panisch, wenn ich auch nur in den Raum kam. 
Da sah ich dann auch, was sein Problem ist. 
Er kann nicht richtig  fliegen trotz guter Befiederung. Er "hüpftfliegt" - und gestern "hüpfflog" er panisch durch den Raum, als ich mich bewegte und landete dabei einige Male auf dem Rücken - das ist das, was seine Päpplerin meinte. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, was sein Problem ist. Er war ja damals Katzenopfer. Das scheint ein Übrigbleibsel zu sein. 
Mal schauen, falls ich sein Vertrauen so weit gewinnen kann, dass er nicht mehr in Panik gerät, wenn man sich ihm nähert oder wenn man ihn in die Hand nehmen will, dann würde ich ihn gerne mal meiner Osteopathin vorstellen. 
Wer weiss, vielleicht hat er nur irgendeine Blockade, die es ihm nicht erlaubt, die Flügel gleichmäßig einzusetzen. 
Da uns zeitlich nichts treibt, hat er alle Zeit der Welt, Vertrauen zu fassen  
Heute war er schon bedeutend ruhiger, wenn ich in den Raum kam. 
Er versteckte sich immer noch blitzschnell - deswegen ging das Foto von heute auch nur durch die "Duschabtrennung" - aber er hüpffliegt nicht mehr panisch davon.  
          

Fips wackelt immer noch dahin, aber er ist unheimlich schnell geworden und er schafft es jetzt auf der mit Küchenpapier ausgelegten Kante der Duschwanne um diese herum zu laufen  - ansonsten verbringt er viel Zeit in der "Karibik" 
      

Karl fliegt fröhlich durchs Vogellzier und leistet Fips in der "Karibik" Gesellschaft. 
Betteln tut er nicht mehr, er futtert alleine - aber er zeigt keinerlei Ambitionen mal langsam die Freiheit zu schnuppern.....
      

...und das war die kleine Zwischenmahlzeit, die die Spatzen täglich sehnlichst erwarten: 
        

Moritz fliegt jetzt eigenständig und sicher rein und raus - auch, wenn sie zwischendurch mal zu Boden geht, kommt sie wieder hoch oder findet ihren Kletterweg hoch. 
Ihre Gesellschaft, die  ja ursprünglich mit den Spatzen kommen sollte (ging aber zeitlich nicht), kommt jetzt voraussichtlich Samstag. 
Den riesigen Drang, unbedingt raus in die Freiheit zu wollen hat sie nicht mehr gezeigt. 
Ihr kleiner Ausflug war  wirklich "heilsam" und hat auf jeden Fall eine Menge Stress weggenommen 
       


So, jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder Füttern und dann werde ich eben mein Frümiab essen und danach bekommt ihr Teil 2 von Nemo, Nil, Herzi, Diego und Sid präsentiert


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Aug. 2017)

Kirstin, Kirstin – heißt Frümiab etwa, dass Du heute noch nichts gegessen hast und jetzt alle Mahlzeiten auf einen Rutsch futterst? Pass bloß auf Dich auf! In meiner Familie grassiert gerade ein böser grippaler Infekt, meine Eltern, meine Schwiegermutter und meinen Mann hat er ganz böse auf die Bretter geschickt. Ich betätige mich zur Zeit als Krankenpflegerin und arbeite noch dabei Vollzeit. Na ja, eher Zwischenzeit, genau genommen. Also: pass gut auf Dich auf, stärk’ Deine Immunabwehr und mach bloß das Stalltor zu, wenn der Infekt bei Euch in der Gegend vorbeikommt! Wobei – der bleibt ja dann vermutlich eh mit dem Laster in der Kurve stecken …!


----------



## Tanny (1. Aug. 2017)

jaa.....ein Joghurt zum Frühstück, ein paar Tomaten zum Mittag und ein Käsebrot zum Abendbrot - und das alles Abends, dann muss man nur ein mal aufdecken, abdecken und Co 
Das mache ich aber immer so 

So, weiter geht´s:
Nemo und Nil, die anderen zwei Spatzen, die draußen in der Voliere immer nur im Gitter hingen und sicher flogen, sind gestern Morgen, nachdem ich sie aus dem Flexarium wieder raus ließ, sofort nach draußen geflogen.
Nachdem die Zwei gestern fast den ganzen Tag in der Voliere immer wieder nur am Gitter verbrachten und immer mehr Spatzen ständig von außen zu Besuch waren, hat Herzi uns "gerettet" 
SIe hat in der Voliere einen Besuch abgestattet und den Zweien erst mal gezeigt, dass es völlig normal ist, da rumzufliegen, sich bei mir Wachsmottenlarven abzuholen, zu baden und dummes Zeug zu machen 
Die Zwei machten erst mal große Augen - aber als Herzi zwei Stunden später wieder raus wollte, waren die Zwei ruhiger.
Raus wollten sie immer noch. Sie flogen auch immer noch die Gitter an - aber diese extreme Hektik war weg.
Da sie, wenn sie am Tag mal ins Vogelzimmer geflogen sind, sofort in gigantische Panik verfielen, wenn ich im Vogelzimmer die Tür öffnete, habe ich beschlossen, sie die Nacht draußen in der Voliere zu lassen.
Ich schloss also die Einflugklappe ins Vogelzimmer und hängte ihnen draußen als Schlafmöglichkeit einen Nistkasten auf  und drappierte einen Birkenast darüber.

Die Nacht haben die Zwei super überstanden.
Bereits heute Morgen, als ich zur ersten Fütterung kam, hingen die zwei drinnen schon wieder am Gitter und einige Spatzen saßen draußen.
Nach Rücksprache mit ihren Päpplern habe ich dann die Ausflugluke geöffnet - die zwei wollten so eindeutig raus, __ fliegen konnten sie so super, dass ich sie selbst, wenn ich wollte nicht mal mehr mit Kecher hätte einfangen können - dann war es draussen für die Zwei sicher besser.

Kaum hatte ich die Luke auf und mich entfernt, flogen die Zwei bereits an das Gitter unterhalb der Luke und suchten da wie immer nach einem Ausgang.
Die offene Luke im Dachgitter hatten sie noch nicht gesehen.
Da kam plötzlich ein Spatz aus den Fichten am Reitplatz angeflogen, setzte sich in die offene Luke, rief und sofort flog zunächst Nil dicht gefolgt von Nemo rauf und der wilde Spatz hob ab und flog zurück in die Fichten - gefolgt von Nil und Nemo 
Es war, als ob der Spatz die beiden abgeholt hatte 
Die Zwei waren sofort in den Fichten verschwunden und auch nicht mehr unter den dortigen Spatzen auszumachen.
Ich glaube, die Zwei waren froh, dass sie es endlich geschafft hatten 
Heute gegen Abend war die ganze riesige Sperlingshorde (Feld- und Haussperlinge) wie immer an der Futterstelle am Trailplatz.
Nil konnte ich angesichts seines schlechten Gefieders erkennen  - er war mittendrin.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Nemo auch dabei war - aber ihn konnte ich in dem grossen Schwarm nicht herausfinden.
                 

Heute gegen Mittag bekam ich dann noch zwei Neuzugänge:
Diego und Sid sind zwei Mehlschwalben, die auf dem Gelände einer Behörde am Boden im __ Efeu gefunden wurden (gestern schon).
Die Finderin rief mich an (sie ist selber Päpplerin) und erklärte mir, dass die Zwei auf der rechten Seite verkürzte bzw. keine Schwungfedern haben und darum mit Sicherheit überwintern müssen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Schwungfedern spätestens zur Mauser kommen und es kein Gendefekt ist.
Darum fragte sie, ob ich sie nehmen könne, da sie zur Überwinterung von Schwalben keine Möglichkeit habe.
Tja, und dann hat sie mir heute mit ihrer Freundin die zwei Schwalben gebracht - aus der Schweriner Ecke.

Die Zwei waren sehr, sehr fertig - sie hatten wohl gestern beim Fund auch noch Schwalbenlausfliegen, die die Finderin aber schon entfernt hatte.
Es ist unklar, wie lange sie am Boden gesessen und gehungert haben.
Die Finderin hatte dann natürlich bis heute gefüttert - aber die Zwei waren noch klapprig.
Ansonsten sehen sie vom Gefieder wirklich top aus - bis auf die jeweils rechten Flügel 
Ist schon sehr merkwürdig.
Ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit für sehr gross, dass es ein Entwicklungsschaden oder Gendefekt ist.
Wobei, da es zwei Schwalben betrifft, ist sicher der Gendefekt nicht abwegig.
Andererseits hat die eine etwas Schwungfedern - nur eben verkürzt.
Sehr merkwürdig das Ganze.
Ich werde den Zweien jedenfalls, falls sie es wollen und mitmachen, die Chance geben, zu mausern und sie überwintern.

Als sie ankamen, hatten die Finder die Zwei bereits getrennt, indem sie immer eine Schwalbe in der Hand hielten, denn sie gingen wie die Kannibalen aufeinander los und hackten sich immer gegenseitig in den Hals 

Bei mir fingen sie auch gleich wieder damit an.
Nachdem sie gefüttert waren, hörte das für kurze Zeit auf - kaum bekamen sie wieder Hunger, ging das wieder los.
Mehlschwalben sind schon wirklich kleine Monster.
Irgendwie gehen sie ganz schön rabiat miteinander um, wenn es ums Futter geht.
Wenn ich da an die vier Flens und Ecki denke, die sich immer gegenseitig niedergetrampelt haben oder Mini und Maxi, wo Maxi immer Mini vom Futter verdrängt hat und ich sie tagsüber in verschiedene Nester setzen musste.....
....wenn es um Futter geht, kennen Mehlschwalbenküken offensichtlich kein Pardon 

Als sie ankamen, versuchte ich es zunächst mit einem Nest bzgl. der Unterbringung.
Das klappte aber gar nicht - sie waren unruhig und unzufrieden.

Also probierte ich es mit zwei Kartons (damit sie nicht sofort wieder aufeinander losgingen).
Auch das fanden sie absolut furchtbar.

Dann fiel mir zufällig auf, als ich die eine wieder raus nahm und auf dem Finger sitzen liess, um ihr ein Heimchen zu geben, dass sie da sofort ruhig war.
Also baute ich am Esszimmerfenster mit Pappe eine Absturzbarriere vor die Fensterbank, legte diese mit Küchenpapier aus, einen Sitzzweig auf die Fensterbank, Wasserschälchen und dann streute ich ein paar Fliegen und __ Pinkies aus.
Anschließend fütterten wir noch mal  und dann setze ich die Zwei in die Fensterbank:
Sofort sassen sie da ruhig und entspannt und kamen augenblicklich zur Ruhe 

Danach machte ich eine kleine "Führung" ins Vogelzimmer und dann unterhielten wir uns noch ein wenig in der Sitzecke, bevor die Finderinnen sich wieder auf den Heimweg machten.

Als ich ins Esszimmer zurück kam, hatten die Zwei schon wieder Bärenhunger alle ausgelegten Futtertiere waren restlos verputzt  
Eigentlich wollte ich sie bis morgen im Esszimmer lassen, um auszuschließen, dass sie noch __ Parasiten haben, bevor ich sie ins Vogelzimmer umquartiere.
Aber sie machten Abends völlig überraschend bereits einen so fitten EIndruck und auf dem Küchenpapier konnte ich keinerlei Parasiten entdecken - darum zog ich sie heute schon ins Vogelzimmer um.

Dort habe ich ihnen Wasser und Futter auf den Boden des Flexariums gestellt, wo Moritz ihre  Rotlichtlampe hat.
Unter Moritz Futtertisch habe ich außerdem etwas Heu ausgelegt, falls sie das dem Küchenpapier auf dem restlichen Boden vorziehen.
Außerdem hatten sie da einen bodennahen Sitzast mit unterschiedlich dicken Zweigen.

Bei den letzten zwei Fütterungen haben die Zwei jede 3 bzw 4 Heimchen verputzt und alle ausgelegten Fliegen verspeist.
Danach haben sie sich in die Heuecke unter dem Futtertisch zurück gezogen und sind zusammengekuschelt schlafen gegangen 

Als sie kamen hatte ich den Finderinnen noch gesagt, dass ich sie recht kritisch finde und man damit rechnen muss, dass sie es nicht schaffen.
Heute Abend hatte ich da einen ganz anderen Eindruck.
Wenn die Zwei sich so "halten" und weiter entwickeln, werden sie denke ich keine Probleme haben, sich schnell zu erholen


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2017)

und wieder hatten wir einen schönen Tag - zwar keinen Hochsommertag, aber einen leicht bedeckten, aber warmen Sommertag ohne Regen!

Bei Feline habe ich erstmals, seit sie hier ist Grund zur Hoffnung 
Endlich, endlich zeigt sie ein paar Regungen - Ihre Augen sind offen, sie will nicht mehr in ihrer Socke sitzen, sondern klettert immer raus in das Heu daneben (die Socke hatte sie die ganze Zeit, damit sie gestützt sitzt, da sie ja immer umfiel), Sie kann ihr Bein wieder benutzen und sie hält ihre Körperwärme wieder eigenständig.

Nachdem sie die ganze Zeit seit ihrer Ankunft unter der Wärmeplatte bei 28 - 29 Grad sass - und gerade eben so warm blieb, sitzt sie jetzt bei rund 22 Grad und kühlt nicht mehr aus 

Beim Füttern muss ich immer noch ihren Schnabel öffnen, aber es reicht, das Futtertier an der Spitze rein zu halten, dann schnappt sie es sich aktiv und befördert es selbst nach hinten 
Sie versucht, wenn ich zum Füttern komme auch heute erstmals selbst, den Schnabel auf zu machen, aber das klappt immer nur so wenig, dass da kein Futtertier rein passt.
Außerdem futtert sie mittlerweile so rund 3 -4 Heimchen /Grashüpfer oder entsprechend viele __ Fliegen pro Mahlzeit.
Sie ist nach wie vor weit davon entfernt, dass ich sagen würde: "sie schafft das auf jeden Fall" - aber ich würde sagen, ihre AUssichten sind gestiegen 
Ob Ihr Gefieder sich allerdings normal entwickeln wird, wage ich zu beweifeln.
Die Federn stecken ja noch halb in den Spulen und das sieht nicht so wirklich schön aus. 
Aber ich denke, eventuell wegen der Mauser überwintern zu müssen ist im Moment ihr geringstes Problem 
Foto habe ich von ihr heute leider nicht, da die Kamera als ich dran dachte im Vogelzimmer lag.

In Spatzenhausen habe ich heute "grundrein" gemacht, d.h. wirklich alles aus der Duschwanne raus, den Kies mit einer Katzenstreuschaufel durchsieben, an den Sandbade- und Schlafstellen mit etwas Kieselgur durchsetzen  und alles neu einrichten.
Das mache ich so 2 x die Woche - sonst wechsel ich ja nur täglich die Wildkräutersträusse, das Wasser und das Futter aus.
Nun war es überfällig, da ich Fussel gestern, nachdem er gerade etwas ruhiger geworden war, nicht total schocken wollte.

Ich hatte heute eigentlich auch noch Bedenken, aber das war unbegründet.
Als ich anfing, langsam und Stück für Stück die Dusche leer zu räumen, "hüpfflog" er ohne Panik über die Abtrennung und verschwand in den Birkenzweigen 
Fips setzte ich so lange in die Jagdwanne.

Nachdem alles fertig war, dauerte es keine 5 Minuten und Fussel und Karl fanden sich wieder ein und erkundeten den neuen Kräuterstrauss 
Fips war auf direktem Weg zur frisch aufgefüllten Insektenschale gelaufen und hat die fast alleine leer gefuttert 
         

Karl hat sich zum ersten mal, seit Yammi fort ist, wieder auf die AUsflugklappe und raus in die Voliere begeben 
das lässt hoffen, dass er vielleicht doch so langsam mal Lust bekommt, Hotel Mama zu verlassen und nach Groß Spatzenhausen umzusiedeln .....
   

auf der Ausflugklappe vom Vogelzimmer sass er viel zusammen mit Moritz:
   

Moritz ist heute recht häufig geflogen 
Sie macht das immer besser - aber wenn sie Kurven in einem bestimmten Winkel fliegt, dann segelt sie zu Boden - es ist,  als ob dann die Thermik abreisst - was sie vermutlich auch tut durch die Lücke im Schwunggefieder.
Aber Moritz kommt eigenständig auch vom Fußboden wieder hoch und sie fliegt eigenständig rein und raus.
Sie hat jetzt schon viel mehr erreicht, als ich je zu träumen gewagt hätte 
   

Diego und Sid scheinen sich gut eingelebt zu haben.
Von der Pinzette mögen sie nicht futtern.
Aber wenn ich ihnen die Futtertiere hinstreue, sind sie begeistert - und sie futtern wirklich viel 
Heimchen mögen sie gar nicht 
Fliegen und Kechermix sind klasse, __ Spinnen sind der absolute Hit, um die man sich "bis auf s Blut" bekämpft und Grashüpfer sind okay.
__ Pinkies sind auch okay, wenn keine Fliegen und Spinnen da sind - auch klein gemachte Wachsmottenlarven sammeln sie sich ein 
....aber Heimchen?  Bäh............
Ansonsten waren sie viel im Flexarium unterwegs und sie sind die reinsten Kletterkünstler. Alles, was  niet- und nagelfest steht, wird erklommen 
Ich finde, ihre Augen wirken noch etwas "klein" - aber ansonsten machen sie auf mich einen ausgezeichneten EIndruck


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2017)

Heute hatten wir zwei oder drei kurze, heftige Regenschauer mit stärkeren Böen, aber ansonsten gutes Wetter - ganz im Gegenteil zum Rest der Republik  

Feline rappelt sich weiter auf  
Sie ist immer noch klapprig, aber sie nimt zunehmend wieder am Leben teil. 
3 x hat sie heute ganz selbständig und ohne Hilfe ein Futtertier von der Pinzette gefutter - sonst muss ich die Futtertiere nur noch an den Schnabelrand ticken und sie öffnet den Schnabel so weit, dass es rein passt  

Allrdings hat das noch nichts mit Sperren oder Betteln zu tun. 
Die Augen waren jetzt jedes Mal, wenn ich kam auf - allerdings sind sie noch sehr "klein". 
Heute hat sie zuverlässig zu jeder Mahlzeit 4-5 Heimchen oder Grashüpfer oder einen kleinen Teelöffel voll __ Fliegen gefuttert und mir zu jeder Fütterung ein Kotpaket abgeliefert 

Ich habe sie umgesetzt - aus dem Karton in ein Schwalbennest, was sie offensichtlich sehr gut fand - sie liegt ziemlich zufrieden in ihrem Nest  
Allerdings habe ich das Nest noch im Transportflexarium stehen, um sicher zu stellen, dass sie, falls sie aus irgendeinem Grund "wandert" und aus dem Nest fällt, nicht vom Tisch stürzen kann. 
Ob sie es schafft ist immer noch fraglich. 
      

Bei Fips gab es heute nichts Neues - er ist fit und arbeitet weiter an seinen Genesungsfortschritten  
Ein paar Federn sprießen 
  

Karl und Fussel waren offensichtlich häufiger zusammen im Vogelzimmer unterwegs  - aber immer heimlich. 
Wenn ich zur Tür rein kam, sah ich Fussel gerade noch im Turbotempo nach Klein Spatzenhausen in die Zentrale (Duschwanne) flüchten und sich so verbergen, dass ich ihn möglichst nicht sehe oder mit der Kamera erfasse 

 aber der Kleine wird täglich etwas mutiger - oder vertrauensvoller - keine AHnung  
                      

Moritz ist heute Morgen ein paar Mal raus geflogen, kam aber immer recht schnell wieder rein und verbrachte die meiste Zeit im Flexarium unter der Rotlichtlampe, von wo er interessiert Diego und Sid beobachtete. 
Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass Moritz´s Gesellschaft kommt - ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie so langsam irgendwie "gleichgültig" wird und das ist gar nicht gut 
 

Von Diego und Sid sind mir heute die reinsten Postkartenfotos gelungen 
Die zwei haben mich heute Morgen auf der Kante vom Flexariumsausgang (dem rintergeklappten Teil) sitzend begrüsst. 
Nachdem ich auf dem Futtertisch was zu essen ausgestreut hatte, kamen sie zum Futtertisch und verputzten restlos alles, was da lag  
Ich glaube, das Schlimmste haben sie überstanden - vorausgesetzt da sind keine inneren Verletzungen, die nur noch nicht ersichtlich sind. 
Den Tag haben sie, von Sitzplatz zu Sitzplatz wandernd im (offenen) Flexarium verbracht.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> mit Kieselgur behandelt.


 Von wo beziehst du das ? Habe mal ein bisschen gesucht und da werden Im bereuch von 10-20 Euro von 200g bis 2kg angeboten...? Da scheint es größere Unterschiede zu geben.....ganze Steine gibt es auch.


----------



## Krächzi (4. Aug. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Morgenlektüre. Alle Fotos sind Klasse. Daumen für Feline sind weiter gedrückt.


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Von wo beziehst du das ? Habe mal ein bisschen gesucht und da werden Im bereuch von 10-20 Euro von 200g bis 2kg angeboten...? Da scheint es größere Unterschiede zu geben.....ganze Steine gibt es auch.



Nein, bitte nicht das Kieselgur, was es als Futter gibt - das ist zu grob. 
Das Kieselgur muss ausdrücklich zur Parasitenbekämpfung von Geflügel sein. 
Ich nehme das: 
https://www.siepmann.net/siepmann_s..._code=375836&showpage=1&searchtext=InsectoSec

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2017)

Heute war es bedeckt, zwei oder drei mal gab es ein paar kurze Regentropfen, ansonsten warm und windig. 

Feline ist fast unverändert zu gestern. 
"Fast" weil ich den EIndruck habe, dass sich die Verbesserungen von gestern heute stabilisiert haben. 
Ich habe Feline heute ins Vogelzimmer umgezogen, da ich denke, ihr tut es vielleih tgut, zu hören, dass sie nicht der einzige Vogel weit und breit ist. 
Ihr Nest steht jetzt auf einem der alten Futtertische von Winnie im Flexarium und die Wärmeplatte steht darüber. 
Ein Handtuch habe ich so da rum drappiert, dass, sollte Feline aus dem nest klettern und runter fallen, sie weich auf s Handtuch fällt. 
Allerdings rechne ich damit nicht, denn sie hat, seit die letzte Lausfliege weg ist nie wieder Anstalten gemacht, aus ihrem Nest zu flüchten. 
        

Fips war heute unverändert - er dackelt den ganzen Tag durch die Kräutersträusse, zu den Futterschalen und unter die Karibiksonne 
      

Fussel versteckt sich immer noch blitzschnell, wenn ich die Kamera auf ihn richte und das Licht vom Zoom ihn trifft. 
Aber er ist überhaupt nicht mehr so panisch und wenn ich mich mit etwas anderem beschäftige, klettert er auch völlig ohne Furcht durch die Äste. 
Heute ist er zwei Mal bis unter die Decke geklettert  
      

Karl leistet manchmal Fips unter der Sonnenbank Gesellschaft und sonst fliegt er meist zu Moritz und sitzt bei ihm. 
Ein paar Mal ist er raus in die Voliere gefolgen - aber immer, wenn ein Windstoss kam, war er ganz schnell wieder drin 
    

Diego und SId wollten heute nicht mehr im Flexarium sitzen. 
Ständig versuchten sie da raus zu klettern. 
Also beförderte ich sie auf die Äste am Fenster, von wo sie überall hin klettern können. 
Das haben sie auch gleich ausgenutzt 
EInmal sassen sie beide sogar auf der Duschstange. 
Zwischendurch klettern sie dann immer mal wieder zurück zur Beute und fassen Futter. 
Abends, als ich die Ausflugklappe schon zu hatte, kam Diego auf die Idee, dass man ja auch ein wenig am fenster klettern könne - er kletterte da fast eine viertel Stunde rum, bevor er wieder zurück ging zu SId, der mit Moritz auf dem Sitzast auf der beute saß und sich putze. 

Moritz war heute Morgen nach dem Öffnen wie immer auf die Ausflugklappe geflogen und drehte auch ein paar Runden durch die Voliere. 
Seit Sid und Diego jedoch auf der Beute zu Gange sind, hat Moritz sich den Beiden angeschlossen und sass eigentlich immer mit beiden oder einem von beiden zusammen..
        

Alles in allem war es heute ein unaufgeregter Tag ohne große Überraschungen, so dass ich endlich mal zumindest etwas an Haushalt denken konnte


----------



## Krächzi (5. Aug. 2017)

Ich muss Dich immer bewundern, wie Du die ganzen Viecher auseinanderhalten kannst. Für mich sieht ein Spatz wie der andere aus. Gut, vielleicht am guten oder schlechten Gefieder und am Verhalten. Aber Sid und Diego? Da sehe ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2017)

Sid und Diego sind leicht auseinander zu halten 
Diego hat auch rechts Schwungfedern - aber verkürzt.
Sid hat rechts keine Schwungfedern.
Bei den vier Flens war ich froh, dass sie einen Sammelnamen hatten 
Außer Nesthäkchen hätte ich sie nicht unterscheiden können 

Heute hatten wir mal wieder einen schönen Sommertag - etwas windig und kühl - aber sonnig und ohne Regen 

Bei Fips gibt es nichts Neues - er rennt sehr behende durch die Duschwanne und knabbert intensiv an den Kräutersträussen.
Er wird immmer sicherer mit seiner Behinderung.
Sein linkes Bein ist nach wie vor nicht voll funktionsfähig.
Der Fuss/die Krallen funktionieren super - und er kann mit dem Fuss nicht nur greifen, sondern hat da offensichtlich auch sehr viel Kraft entwickelt, denn über den Griff hält er sich in Balance.
Es sieht irgendwie so aus, als ob das Bein oberhalb des Fußes taub - also gefühl- und "steuerlos" ist.
Seine Flügel kann er aber beidseitig gleichmäßig "schlagen".
Auf jeden Fall fällt auf, dass er schon fast wieder so scheu ist, wie am Anfang.
Je selbständiger und unabhängiger und  schneller er wird, desto scheuer wird er auch wieder 
 

Karl war heute viel zwischen drinnen und draussen unterwegs und er hat auffallend viel und intensiv den Wildkräuterstrauss durchforstet.
Erstmals habe ich den Eindruck, dass er mehr Sämereien gefuttert hat, als Insekten.
   

Fussel legt seine extreme Scheu weiter ab.
Er flüchtet nicht mehr sofort, wenn ich erscheine - und vor allem, er versucht nicht panisch abzuhauen,  sondern bleibt sitzen, schaut sich um und entscheidet dann, welchen Weg er nimmt - er fängt an "nachzudenken".
Und wenn er sich so bewegt, baut er auch keine Überschläge.
Nur fotografieren ist schwierig.
Sowie ihn das Licht vom Autofokus trifft, ist er sofort weg - nur zwei oder drei Schritte, aber weit genug, damit ich ihn nicht mehr im Bild habe 
   

   

Diego und Sid machen sich gut.
Da das Wetter heute schön war, habe ich die Zwei in die Voliere gesetzt.
Sie sind da am Boden herum gelaufen und haben auf den Rinden meines Kaminholzes, die ich als niedrige Sitzplätze da drin ausgelegt habe, ihr Futter gesucht 
Alles in Allem haben die zwei sich ganz gut erholt.
Nur gelegentlich habe ich das Gefühl, dass besonders Sid etwas schwächelt - aber kaum mache ich mir Gedanken, weil er da so etwas maddelig zu sitzen scheint, fängt sie plötzlich Streit mit Diego an und ist wieder ganz da.
Der Kot der beiden ist meistens perfekt.
Nur vereinzelt habe ich noch "Hungerkot" dazwischen (der sieht "glasiger" aus und der dunkle Bereich ist dann etwas bräunlich an der Spitze - aber es sieht nicht aus, als wäre da Blut mit drin).
     

Moritz hält sich praktisch immer bei den Mehlschwalben auf oder sie sitzt auf der Duschstange und hat die zwei dann im Auge.
Moritz fliegt richtig gut und schafft mittlerweile auch ihre Landungen genau da, wo sie hin will 
Was wirklich auffällt: sie mag absolut keine __ Fliegen mehr  - weder Kechermix, noch Fliegen von der Koppel, noch aus meiner Zucht noch aus dem Kuhstall  
Ab und an ein Grashüpfer geht noch so gerade - ansonsten zieht sie sich fast ausschließlich Wachsmottenlarven aus Karls Schale  rein 
Aber es scheint ihr ja zu bekommen - sie ist fit und es gibt keine Auffälligkeiten.
 

Feline futtert mittlerweile normale Rationen und kotet auch regelmäßig.
Aber immer noch bettelt sie weder stimmlich, noch durch Schnabel aufsperren.
Sie öffnet, wenn ich sie am Schnabel mit dem Futtertier berühre den Schnabel ein Stück und schnappt dann nach dem Tier an der Schnabelspitze.
Sie hat ihren Kopf noch nicht komplett unter Kontrolle - ein wenig - aber lange nicht so heftig, wie es bei ihm war, erinnert mich das an Fips.
Zudem hatte ich heute den Verdacht, dass sie nichts sieht ...und evtl. auch nichts hört
Obwohl sie die Augen offen hat, reagiert sie auf keine Bewegung oder auf Futterrufe.
Ich habe die vage Hoffnung, dass angesichts der noch vorhandenen Kopfstörung vielleicht eine Blockade vorliegt, die auch die Sinnesorgane beeinträchtigt.
Meine Osteopathin ist im Moment im Urlaub (Teil 2) - sowie  sie zurück ist, werde ich Feline da vorstellen. 
Ich hoffe, dass Feline nach Aufhebung der zweifellos vorhandenen Blockade auch die Beeinträchtigungen der Sinnesorgane abbaut.

Sollte sich spätestens da nichts tun, wird Feline wohl der erste Wildvogel in meiner Obhut sein, für den ich dann die ENtscheidung "erlösen" treffen werde, denn so kann sie definitiv nicht auf Dauer leben.

Aber so weit will ich noch nicht denken - erst mal hoffe ich auf die Osteopathie 
Und wenn ich dann eine Entwicklung hin zu Besserung feststellen kann und sie "will", dann hat sie einen ganzen WInter Zeit, denn ihr Gefieder wird definitiv erst durchmausern müssen - das wird sicher nicht heil aus den Hülsen zum Vorschein kommen.....


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2017)

Angesagt war eigentlich ein echter Sommertag  ...... bekommen haben wir einen zeitweise sonnigen Tag mit Wind und kalt und manchmal Regen 
Ob das wohl dieses Jahr mit Sommer noch irgendwann was wird?

Die Spatzen waren heute sehr aktiv unterwegs 
Fips sah ich immer, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam gerade woanders herumlaufen, Sämereien knabbern oder Insekten sammeln.
Fussel war öfter außerhalb von Klein Spatzenhausen im Vogelzimmer am Boden unterwegs.
Er weiss jetzt genau, wie er bei Klein Spatzenhausen rein und raus kommt 
Klein Spatzenhausen ist für Fussel auf jeden Fall der sichere Rückzugsort.
Immer, wenn ich die Tür zum Vogelzimmer öffne, sehe ich Fussel wie ein Blitz Richtung EInstieg nach Klein Spatzenhausen wetzen und dort dann unter der Wärmeplatte oder hinter dem kleinen Stamm, der in der Duschwanne steht, verschwinden 
Fussel zu fotografieren ist immer noch eine Herausforderung.
Karl war heute häufig am rein und raus __ fliegen.
Außerdem hält er sich viel bei den Schwalben auf - er macht absolut nichts - setzt sich nur neben sie und scheint sich diebisch zu freuen, wenn die Schwalben ihn dann anfauchen  (von Karl habe ich heute das Foto vergessen  )
                 

Diego und Sid habe ich heute Nachmittag, als die Sonne mal etwas mehr schien, wieder raus gesetzt.
Sie scheinen die Stunden in der Voliere sehr zu genießen.
Außerdem habe ich den EIndruck, dass sie sich so langsam an den Tagesablauf im Vogelzimmer gewöhnen und sich anfangen dort sicherer zu fühlen.
Sie beginnen zu wandern und sie erkunden so langsam die verschiedenen, erkletterbaren Wege 
Diego ist heute auch ausgiebig baden gegangen 
             

Feline machte heute einen etwas "wacheren", aktiveren Eindruck und ich habe zum ersten Mal gesehen, dass sie versucht, ihr Gefieder zu putzen  
Sehen und Hören - m.E: unverändert.
Ihr Appetit ist gut, sie frisst eigenständig - schnappt sich also das Futter selbst von der Pinzette, wenn ich die Schnabelspitze berühre.
Dass sie mir einen riesen Plopp in die Hand gemacht hat, kommentiere ich jetzt hier mal nicht weiter 
     

Ansonsten hatte ich einen extrem entspannten Tag, weil ich sehr schnell sehr viele Grashüpfer fangen konnte und so zwischen den Fütterungen richtig Zeit hatte, einfach in der Sitzecke zu sitzen und den Tag zu genießen  ....was Herzi sofort spitz hatte und alle __ Nase lang kam und drohte:
"Futter oder Piercing" .... 

...und hier habe ich doch glatt Moritz vergessen 

Sie ist genau wie Karl viel geflogen - und vor allem: sie ist total sicher geflogen 
ich war vollkommen überrascht, als ich sah, dass sie selbst in Kurven nicht ins Schlingern kam und auch keinerlei Abstürze hatte. 
Wenn sich das morgen so gut wiederholt, werde ich einige Kecherladungen lebende Insekten im Vogelzimmer aussetzen. Wenn sie es schafft, die zu jagen, ohne, dass unebenheiten im Flugbild sind, kann sie vielleicht doch noch raus  - das wäre für sie sicher absolut super


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> einfach in der Sitzecke zu sitzen und den Tag zu genießen



Das sah doch bestimmt so  --  aus .


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2017)

genau so Jolantha - und heute schon wieder! ...ich werde noch faul 

Heute war ds Wetter wie angekündigt: ein echter, schöner Sommertag.
Wenig Wind, viel Sonne, über 20 grad und trocken 
Die Insektenjagd war ein absolutes Kinderspiel und so hatte ich wieder richtig viel Zeit 

In Klein Spatzenhausen wurde das Rotlicht heute nur wenig - und wenn, dann von Fussel oder Fips oder beiden genutzt.
Meistens waren die zwei zwischen den WIldkräutern unterwegs oder haben sich durch die Futterschalen (einmal Insekten, einmal Sämereien) gefuttert.
Der kleine Fips verdrückt sage und schreibe 3 der riesen Wachsmottenlarven am Stück hintereinander weg!

Karl war selten in Spatzenhausen.
Meistens ist er zwischen Voliere und Hochsitz am Fenster im Vogelzimmer hin und her gependelt und hat den Schwalben das Futter geklaut 
Also habe ich eine 2. Futterschale mit Karls Lieblingsinsekten: Wachsmottenlarven - dort hin gestellt.
Karl fängt langsam an, die Vorzüge von draussen schätzen zu lernen 
Er hat sehr interessiert jede Pflanze und jeden Stein in der Voliere von oben bis unten inspiziert und alles möglichen Pflanzen probiert 
Interesse an der Welt jenseits des Volierendrahtes hat er allerdings noch nicht gezeigt - und die sPatzen draussen interessieren ihn noch nicht.
Ich habe den EIndruck, dass zwischen Karl und Fips eine ganz eigenartige "Freundschaft?" besteht.
Sehr oft hält Karl sich in Fips Nähe auf und schirmt ihn gegen Fussel ab, wenn Fussel gerade mal wieder seine hektischen fünf Minuten hat und blind hin und her flitzt.
Es sieht immer ein wenig so aus, als ob Karl sich schützend vor Fips stellt, um zu verhindern, dass Fussel den Kleinen überrennt 

Fussel ist heute ein mal in alter Panik, die er eigentlich schon abgelegt hatte, aus Spatzenhausen geflüchtet und hat sich auf der anderen Seite des Vogelzimmers versteckt, als ich die WIldkräutersträusse auswechselte.
Da hatte ich dann mal Gelegenheit, ihn in ganzer Pracht zu fotografieren 
Dafür war es fast unmöglich, Karl vor die Kamera zu bekommen.
                   

Diego und Sid waren heute den ganzen Tag draussen.
Sie sind eigenständig über den Kletterzweig in die Ausflugklappe gelangt und von dort runter in die Voliere - ob gesprungen oder geklettert weiss ich nicht. 
Anfangs sassen sie auf den Pflanzkübeln zwischen den WIldkräutern am EIngang.
Später wechselten sie auf die andere Seite der Voliere, wo sie sich am Miniteich in den Blumentöpfen nieder ließen.
Ich habe den Eindruck, es geht ihnen ganz gut und sie sind zufrieden 
Als ich sie Abends rein holte - ihre Futterschale war frisch gefüllt mit Heimchen, frisch geklatschten __ Fliegen und Grashüpfern - lassen die zwei doch tatsächlich ihre Futterschale links liegen und machen sich über Karls Wachsmottenlarven her 
                 

Moritz ist heute meistens auf der Duschstange geblieben und immer nur kurz zum Futter fassen in die AUsflugklappe geflogen, wo ich seine Badewanne und seine Futterschale tagsüber stehen habe.
Ich glaube, sie hat Felines Flexarium nicht aus den Augen gelassen - bzw. Feline.
Ich hatte probiert, das Flexarium offen zu lassen, so das Moritz zu Feline kann - aber das geht noch nicht.
Moritz setzt sich auf die Nestkante, piepst Feline an und wenn dann keine schwalbentypische Reaktion kommt, pickt Moritz Feline in den Nacken - als ob er sagen will. nun sag mal was, reagier mal.....
Also musste ich das Flexarium wieder schließen und Moritz sass dann wieder auf der Duschstange und ließ felines Nest nicht aus den Augen.
   

Feline hat wieder Fortschritte gemacht  Sie kann jetzt ohne jede Stütze auch auf dem ebenen Tisch sitzen, ohne umzufallen 
Außerdem versucht sie sich in Gefiederpflege - allerdings erfolglos - ihr Kopf ist zur Zeit noch überbeweglich - wenn sie sich auf dem Rücken putzen will, geht der Kopf weiter rum. Sie dreht ihn mehr als 270 Grad rum - ich denke jedes Mal "jetzt dreht sie sich den Kopf ab".
Ich hoffe sehr auf die osteopathische Behandlung..........
Ansonsten habe ich den EIndruck, als ob sie heute auf Geräusche und auf der linken Seite auch ganz leicht auf Bewegung reagiert hat 
Sie futtert gut und reichlich - mäkelt mit Heimchen, liebt Fliegen (sie wird wählerisch ) und ihr Kot ist völlig normal und regelmäßig.
   

Was mir bei absolut allen Vögeln dieses Jahr auffällt: sie alle mäkeln mit den Heimchen.
Sie nehmen sie mehr oder weniger widerwillig, wenn da nichts anderes ist.
Und das kann nicht an der Qualität liegen. Es betrifft alle heimchen - verschiedene Größen, verschiedene Herkunft, unterschiedliche Auffütterung bei mir.
Heimchen sind einfach nicht der Bringer.
Die Spatzen präferieren eindeutig Wachsmottenlarven und Buffalos.
Die Mehlschwalben waren bis heute Abend, wo sie ebenfalls auf die Wachsmottenlarven gestossen sind, eindeutig Fans von Kuhstallfliegen - wenn es die nicht gab gingen auch Pferdefliegen - Pferdeappelhaufenfliegen waren unerwünscht.
__ Spinnen sind ebenfalls sehr beliebt.
Grashüpfer sind okay.

Moritz futtert ausschließlich Fliegen, braune Heimchen (grün verweigert sie) und Wachsmottenlarven - das habe ich heute zufällig entdeckt, dass er die Wachsmottenlarven der Spatzen heimlich klaut 

Feline futtert am liebsten Fliegen gefolgt von grünen Grashüpfern - braune spuckt sie aus.
Heimchen findet sie Mist seit sie wieder "unter den Lebenden weilt" und ihren eigenen Willen kundtun kann.

Es ist schon interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Prioritäten sind


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2017)

danke Christine 

Das war ja klar - zwei Tage ohne Regen - da wurde es allerhöchste Zeit, dass das Wetter wieder umschlägt 
Tagsüber war es noch trocken, aber zunehmend bedeckt, windig und es wurde im Laufe des Tages kälter - am späten Nachmittag dann wieder.....Regen .....

In Klein Spatzenhausen war heute eigentlich Grundreinigung angesagt - musste ich auf ein Zwischending zwischen täglicher Reinigung und Grundreinigung reduzieren, da ich nicht genug Zeit hatte. 
Fips wird immer sicherer und schneller in seinen Bewegungen und seine Federn spriessen immer mehr - er bekommt richtig Farbe  
Außerdem kann er jetzt sein Gefieder wieder putzen, ohne umzufallen 

Fussel hat sich heute erstmals nicht sofort ausser SIcht versteckt, als ich in Klein Spatzenhausen hantierte  
Aber, wenn ich die Kamera auf ihn richte, ist er immer noch weg wie der Blitz. 

Karl war heute fast den ganzen Tag in der Voliere. 
Ich hatte ihm die Volierenluke einen Spalt (so, dass die AMseln nicht rein können) auf gemacht, damit er raus kann, wenn er will. 
Ich glaube aber, er hat das noch nicht gesehen. 
Dafür hatte Herzi das sofort spitz. 
Sie kam von irgendwo angeflogen und begab sich sofort in die Voliere. 
Karl machte grosse Augen und dann wollte er zu Herzi __ fliegen, die aber immer vor ihm wegflog und sich woanders hinsetzte. 
karl immer hinterher - überhaupt nicht irgendwie agressiv oder so - einfach nur neugierig. 
Und Herzi schien sich einen Spaz draus zu machen, immer abzuhauen. 
Fast eine Stunde spielten die Zwei dieses Spiel, bevor Herzi wieder nach draußen abzog und Karl zurück ins Vogelzimmer flog. 
Aber erstmals hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er richtig interessiert war an den Spatzen draussen und dass er neugierig wird auf das Leben jenseits des Volierengitters  
Ich denke, in den nächsten Tagen ist es soweit, da wird er zumindest einen ersten AUsflug wagen  
              

Bei Diego und Sid gibt es nichts Neues - sie waren wieder den ganzen Tag in der Voliere und sie bewegen sich dort immer mehr und mutiger beim Erkunden des Terrains.
Abends kamen sie wieder auf die Beute. 
Da vor allem Sid gerne die Kanten inspiziert und dabei auch gerne mal runter segelt, habe ich rund um die Beute eine "Absturzsicherung mit Handtüchern gebaut. 
Die Schwalben fallen zwar nicht runter, wie ein Stein, sondern gleiten mit Hilfe der 1,5 Flügel eher runter, aber ich muss es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen, dass sie unglücklich auf dem harten Boden aufkommen. 
Einen zweiten "Fips" muss ich nocht unbedingt haben 
       

Moritz ist heute einige Male durch die Voliere geflogen - immer dann, wenn SIe in die AUsflugklappe zum Futtern flog, machte sie noch einen kurzen "Spazierflug" draussen.  
Ansonsten hat sie nach wie vor Feline fest im Auge behalten. 
    

Feline hat heute ihr Nest verlassen und will da auch nicht mehr rein  
Ich habe ihr am Boden des Flexariums einen flachen Sitzzweig und eine Kaminholzrinde zum Sitzen hingelegt, die sie beide nutzte. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich ihre Beschwerden geringfügig bessern - heute hat sie es geschafft, sich den Kopf zu kratzen und sie konnte einige Male ihren Kopf wieder so drehen, dass sie sich am Flügel putzen konnte. 
Gefuttert hat sie großartig und sie fängt an zu piepsen, wenn sie hört - ja, sie scheint wider zu hören - , daß ich komme.
Das alles lässt mich zunehmend hoffen, dass ihr mit Osteopathie geholfen werden kann 
          

Und dann kamen da heute Morgen noch zwei kleine nackte Küken: 
Sie wurden am Abend zuvor in ELmshorn in einem alten Schuppen in den Trümmern ihres Nestes am Boden gefunden. 
Zwei von vier lebten noch. 
Am Tag zuvor hatten Arbeiter dort das Dach saniert und das Nest offensichtlich  abgerissen und achtlos mitsamt Küken weg geworfen 
Als die zwei ankamen, waren sie stark unterkühlt. 
Schlimmer noch aber war, dass mal wieder die Finder im Internet recherchiert haben und dabei auf athastrophal falsche ratschläge gestossen sind: 
Sie haben den Kleinen mit Hilfe einer Pipette Wasser verabreicht. 
Nachdem die Zwie heute Morgen zunehmend schlechter Fliegen annahmen und schlechter frassen, suchten sie nach einer Stelle in ihrer Umgebung und stiessen so über die PLZ Liste bei Wildvogelhilfe.org auf mich. 
Sie brachten mir die Küken eine halbe Stunde nach dem Gespräch. 
Beide hatten dieses typische Knacken in der Atmung, was verrät, dass die Wassergaben in der Lunge gelandet sind 

Also nochmal für alle, die hier mitlesen: 
Egal, was irgendwo im I-Net steht und egal was Tierärzte manchmal sagen (auch die empfehlen das tatsächlich oft - und die sollten zumindest die Anatomie des Vogels besser kennen) -* einem Vogel nie, niemals Wasser in den Schnabel geben! *
Vögel, die noch nicht selbst fressen und trinken beziehen die erforderliche Feuchtigkeit nur und ausschließlich 8und ausreichend über ihr Futter. 

ich habe die zwei zunächst einmal unter die Wärmeplatte befördert, denn man sollte einen Findling niemals füttern, solange er zu kalt ist. 
Je unterkühlter ein Vogel ist, desto träger ist das gesamte Verdauungssystem - bei länger ausgekühlten Vögeln kann hier eine Fütterung verheerende Folgen haben. 

Einer von den beiden ist innerhalb der ersten halben Stunde leider verstorben. 
Er ist praktisch an einem Tropfen Wasser ertrunken 
  

Der andere kleine Wicht kämpft noch um sein Leben. 
Im Laufe des Tages  hat er immer besser gefuttert - ich habe ihm zu jeder Fütterung (im 30 Minutentakt) Fliegen und die Hinterteile von kleinen Heimchen gegeben.
Anfangs nahm er nur eine Fliege pro Fütterung - heute ABend hat er bereits 10 Fliegen und ein kleines Heimchenhinterteil gefuttert. 
Allerdings sagt das noch wenig aus. 
Die Atmung knackte den ganzen Tag. 
Ob er überlebt hängt davon ab, ob die Lunge es schafft, das Wasser rechtzeitig zu resorbieren. 
Heute Abend bei der letzten Fütterung habe ich zum ersten mal Atemzüge ohne das Knistern gehabt. 
Ich denke, wenn er diese Nacht überlebt, wird es noch einige Tage dauern, bis man sagen kann: er hat es wohl geschafft. 
Jetzt schläft er unter seiner Wärmeplatte - wie gut, dass Feline ihr Nest heute verlassen hat - sonst wäre ich wärmeplattenmäßig aufgeschmissen gewesen. 
Ich muss mir dringend noch zwei Stück bestellen. 

Die Zwei wurden mir übrigens als Schwalben gebracht. 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das stimmt. 
Irgendwie sehen sie am Schnabel etwas anders aus, als die Schwalben, die ich bisher hatte. 
Auf jeden Fall haben sie m.E: keinen Vegetarierschnabel - insofern bin ich mit Fliegen und Heimchen erstmal auf der richtigen Seite  
...der kleine Kämpfer:


----------



## Daufi (9. Aug. 2017)

Moin Kirstin;
einfach immer schön zu lesen und morgens die erste Lektüre unter anderem zum Kaffee...
Mir fällt aber die letzte Zeit auf es ist mittlerweile so gegen halb zwei morgens wenn Du schreibst... Meistens wars halb eins.. 
Wann schläfst du?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Aug. 2017)

Ich glaube, Kirstin döst nur hin und wieder ein wenig auf ihrem Schlafast …


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2017)

im WInter..... wenn nicht wider die Vogelgrippe dazwischen grätscht.....

Nein, ehrlich? ...zwischen ca 2 oder 3 und 8 Uhr....und manchmal merke ich, dass ich mal wieder eine Nacht brauche - das ist dann, wenn ich das Tagebuch wegen Sekundenschlafs am PC auf den nächsten Tag verschiebe


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2017)

Heute hatten wir entgegen aller Prognosen einen trockenen Tag, meistens Sonne, etwas viel WInd - aber sonst klasse 

die zweite "Schwalbe", die vermutlich eine Amsel, ganz eventuell auch ein verspäteter __ Star war, ist leider letzte Nacht verstorben.
Da der Kleine heute morgen ganz anders, als sein Geschwister gestern, entspannt so da lag, wie er sich gestern "schlafen gelegt" hat, denke ich, er ist im Schlaf verstorben.
Vermutlich war das alles wohl doch zu viel für seinen Kreislauf/Herz......

Von Herzi habe ich heute mal wieder viele Fotos machen können, da sie ungewöhnlich häufig an der Sitzecke erschien:
           

Und auch Asterix hat sich heute auffallend oft und lange rund um die Voliere aufgehalten:
     

...und dann sind mir noch zwei besondere Fotos gelungen 
Nil und Nemo haben es geschafft - das sind die zwei Spatzen, die nur knapp 2 Tage in meiner Voliere aushielten 
   
(Nil ist der am Knödelhalter, nicht der mit vollem Schwanz)

Diego und Sid sind heute schon ganz selbstverständlich morgens raus in die Voliere gehüpft und haben ihre Aussichtsplätze am Miniteich bezogen, nachdem sie eine Weile auf der anderen Seite der Voliere herumgestiefelt sind.
Außerdem klettern sie leidenschaftlich an den Pflanzringen hoch - Mehlschwalben haben tatsächlich mehr vom Mauersegler, als von einer Schwalbe 
   

Feline hat es heute erstmals geschafft, sich unter einem Flügel selbst ein wenig zu putzen 
Vorher bekam sie ihr Köpfchen ja nicht wirklich unter den Flügel manövriert - der Kopf überdrehte immer oberhalb des Flügels.
Außerdem futtert sie wie nichts Gutes und sie selektiert genau - was nicht ihrem Geschmack entspricht, wird wieder ausgespuckt
Da ich heute das Flexarium wieder halb offen gelassen habe, ist Moritz mehrfach rein geflogen und hat sich in Felines Nähe aufgehalten.
Moritz hat Feline nicht mehr angepickt und ich vermute (muss gewesen sein, als ich nicht im Vogelzimmer war), dass die Zwei irgendwie Kontakt aufgenommen haben.
Jedenfalls ist es jetzt immer so gewesen, dass, wenn Feline piepste, Moritz geantwortet hat.
Es wirkt, als würden die Zwei miteinander reden.
Wenn Moritz nicht im Flexarium in Felines Nähe sass, sass sie meistens auf dem Flexarium und schaute zu Feline runter.
Nur zum Futtern flog sie in die AUsflugklappe und verband das dann mit einem kleinen Rundflug durch die Voliere.
Fotos von Feline habe ich heute vergessen - Moritz dafür in ganzer Pracht 
       

Bei Fips und Fussel war alles wie immer - keine Besonderheiten - beiden geht es super gut.
Morgen Mittag bekommen die Zwei einen weiteren Leidensgenossen dazu.
Es kommt ein Spatz aus Greifswald, der wohl eine sehr ähnliche Problematik hat wie Fips - ebenfalls aufgrund eines Traumas.
Da ist natürlich mein behindertengerecht eingerichtetes Klein Spatzenhausen ideal 
             

...und nun zu Karl 
Er saß heute Morgen bereits ungeduldig am Fenster und wartete, daß ich die AUsflugklappe in die Voliere auf mache.
Dort flog er dann von Ast zu Ast und schaute sich wie immer die Umgebung an.
Natürlich hatte ich auch die AUsflugluke der Voliere wieder einen Spalt offen, aber das schien Karl nicht zu interessieren.
Als ich nach dem Füttern zurück RIchtung Sitzecke ging und mich noch mal umschaute, sah ich, wie Karl gemütlich in die AUsflugklappe folg, dort außen auf dem Ast saß und sich ganz entspannt die Umgebung anschaute.
Dann hob er ebenso gelassen ab und flog zielstrebig in den __ Holunder an der Hauswand 
Das war der unspektakulärste Erstausflug aller Zeiten!
Karl wirkte so gelassen und "in sich ruhend" - das wäre schon für jede andere Vogelart erstaunlich gewesen - für einen Spatz, die ja normalerweise kleine Hektiker sind, war das ein kleines WUnder.
Dann sah und hörte ich von Karl lange, lange nichts.
Ich rechnete nicht wirklich damit, ihn noch wieder zu sehen, denn er war ja längst überfällig mit dem AUsfliegen.
Aber am frühen Nachmittag, als ich zum Vogelzimmer ging, landete ein kleiner Spatz in meiner Nähe auf einem Zweig und bettelte mich an: Karl!!!
Er ließ sich zwei Wachsmottenlarven einverleiben, bevor er wieder abhob und im dichten Gebüsch des Trailplatzes verschwand

Bis zum ABend hörte und sah ich dann nichts mehr von ihm.
Gegen 19 Uhr sass ich im Vogelzimmer und fütterte Feline, als plötzlich ein Vogel hinter mir auf der Stuhllehne landete und den Schnabel aufsperrte:
Karl war zurück - und hat sofort und absolut selbstverständlich den Weg durch die EInflugluke zurück gefunden - als ob er das schon ewig so macht 
Er ließ sich von mir ein Heimchen verpassen und dann flog er runter nach Klein Spatzenhausen, zog sich einen Haufen Futtertiere rein und begab sich dann unter das Rotlicht, um sich seinen Träumen hin zu geben.
Er hatte auch keine AMbitionen noch mal wieder raus zu __ fliegen und jetzt ist alles zu - er verbringt also diese Nacht zu Hause 
Es ist unglaublich, mit was für einer Ruhe und Selbstverständlichkeit der kleine Kerl das alles macht.
Karl beweist: "in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft" und wer sich die Zeit nimmt, erstmal nachzudenken, kommt weiter - gerade für einen Spatzen wirklich sehr, sehr ungewöhnlich

Ich freue mich so sehr, dass dieser kleine Kerl, der mal mit dem Kopf noch im EI zu mir kam, es so toll geschafft hat 
Die Fotos sind von heute ABend


----------



## Krächzi (10. Aug. 2017)

Karl, der Große.....aus dem Ei....

Wenn Du das Meisen-Video nicht ansehen kannst erzähle ich Dir ein bisschen davon:
Meisen bestehen ähnliche Intelligenztests wie Krähen, wenn auch nicht alle Tests, die Krähen bestehen. Der Unterschied ist, Meisen lernen durch Versuch und Irrtum, und wenn sie etwas gelernt haben, können sie es, während Krähen vorher nachdenken, wie ein Mechanismus funktioniert und planen. Den Folienverschluss von englischen Milchflaschen, die traditionell vor die Haustüren der Engländer geliefert werden, können sie sowieso schon seit Generationen abpuhlen um an die Sahne oben zu kommen, das ist für Meisen eine der leichtesten Übungen. Sie kommen wie auch Krähen an Futter, das an einer Schnur befestigt ist, indem sie mit den Füßen die Schnur einholen, so dass sie drankommen. Sie können auch komplizierte Mechanismen bedienen, die sogar mehrfach kompliziert sind. Aber sie müssen das durch Versuch und Irrtum geübt haben. Von den Kleinvögeln sind sie die Klügsten überhaupt, kurz gefolgt von den Tauben, die den zweiten Platz belegen.....und wer weiß......vielleicht auf gleicher Höhe mit dem Außnahme-Spatz Karl dem Großen aus dem Ei.


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2017)

Heute war wieder mal einer dieser irren Tage 
Immerhin war es trocken - und oft auch sonnig - aber immer noch ganz schön kühl.....

Karl ist heute gleich nach dem Füttern wieder im Dschungel verschwunden 
Zwei oder drei Mal kam er im Laufe des Tages nach Hause, um sich Futter abzuholen und etwas auszuruhen, bevor er wieder verschwand.

Fips habe ich heute Abend noch schnell ein Kleintiergehege eingerichtet und da rein gesetzt.......
....um ihn zu schützen vor Fussel 
Als ich gerade Feline fütterte gegen 20.30 Uhr, hörte ich hinter mir lautstarkes Geschrei.
Als ich mich umschaute, sah ich, wie Fussel auf Fip einhackte  und Fips kam da nicht gegenan - er duckte sich nur weg und Fussel setzte immer nach.
Vermutlich war das der Grund, warum sich Karl immer so nahe bei Fips aufgehalten hat - er hat Fips vermutlich beschützt, denn wenn Karl da war, kam Fussel nie in Fips Nähe.

Als ich Fips in die Hand nahm und ihn mir näher betrachtete, fand ich eine kahle Stelle am Kopf. (nicht verletzt, nur kahl).
Ich vermute also, Fussel hat ihm da schon öfter etwas Flaum ausgerissen 

Jetzt ist Fips für die Nacht erst mal geschützt in einem Kleintiergehege, wo er sich auch gleich wohl fühlte - alles, was er in Klein-Spatzenhausen an EInrichtung hatte, hat er auch dort.
Morgen werde ich mir dann wohl Gedanken machen müssen, wie ich das Problem jetzt für alle beteiligten Vögel sinnvoll lösen kann 
Von den Spatzen habe ich heute leider keine Fotos - habe ich schlicht vergessen.....

Bei Diego und Sid gibt es nichts Neues - sie haben den Tag wieder an ihrem Lieblingsplatz in der Voliere verbracht und heute Abend haben sie sich direkt am Fenster zur Ruhe begeben.
   

Feline hat ihren ersten, kleinen Flugversuch unternommen 
Als ich sie aus dem Flexarium nehmen wollte, um sie zu füttern, flog sie mir praktisch aus dem Flexarium in den Schoß.
Ansonsten hat sie heute viel Zeit unter dem Rotlicht verbracht.
     

Am späten Vormittag kam dann der angekündigte Spatz aus Greifswald.
Am 4.8. wurde er in einer Reithalle gefunden - er schwankte stark, konnte den Kopf nicht kontrollieren, krampfte und fiel immer um.
Die Finderin hat ihn seither gepflegt.
Da sich abzeichnete, dass der Kleine, sollte er es überhaupt schaffen, mit Sicherheit noch recht lange brauchen wird und unter Umständen genau wie Fips nicht auswilderungsfähig sein wird, suchte die Finderin einen Dauerpflegeplatz für den Kleinen.
Ich hatte kurze Videos gesehen, wusste also, welche Symptome da waren.
Aber ich war erschrocken, wie kraftlos er insebsondere in den Beinchen ist. 
Die Beine sind spindeldürr und viel zu weich und die Füsse, die sich ähnlich, wie bei Fips am Anfang nach seinem Unfall immer zukrampfen, haben beim Greifen absolut keine Kraft.
Zudem war er insgesamt sehr kalt und sein Schwanz erscheint mir zu beweglich.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob er es schaffen wird - aber das hatte ich bei Fips ja auch nicht.
Genau wie Fips scheint der Kleine ein Kämpfer zu sein.
Eines funktioniert deutlich besser, als bei Fips: seine Stimme  Er schreit laut und durchdringend nach Futter und er futtert gut.
Wegen seines lauten, fordernden Bettelns hat die Finderin ihn T-Rex genannt 
Zunächst hatte ich das kleine Transportflexarium mit einem Handtuch und ein paar Grashalmen zum Greifen sowie der Wärmeplatte  ausgestattet und ihn da rein gesetzt.
Es zeichnete sich aber schnell ab, dass das nicht geht.
Wenn er umfällt, kommt er manchmal nicht wieder hoch und strampelt dann auf dem Rücken.
Jetzt habe ich ihn in Herzis altem Nestkarton, wo er von beiden Seiten gestützt ganz gut klar kommt.
Die Wärmeplatte steht mit etwas Abstand über dem Karton, so dass es im Nest zwar warm ist, aber nicht zu heiss wird.
Rex war dann auch heute Abend auf "Normaltemperatur" aufgewärmt 
Eigentlich wollte ich ihn im Vogelzimmer lassen, damit er dort wenigstens den akustischen Kontakt zu den anderen hat.
Aber davon habe ich dann doch Abstand genommen.
Ich fühle mich doch wohler, wenn ich auch Nachts öfter mal nach ihm schauen kann - deswegen steht er jetzt erst mal im Esszimmer.
Morgen werde ich Fips Tagebücher noch mal durchgehen und schauen, was ich bei ihm mit den Füsschen gemacht habe.
Ich denke, es ist wichtig, möglichst schnell die Füsse aus dieser Krampfhaltung raus zu bekommen.
Ich glaube meine Osteopathin ist ja leider erst zum ENde des Monats wieder da.

Mal schauen, was wir morgen so an Verbesserungen für den Kleinen Rex hinbekommen......
             

Am frühen Nachmittag kamen dann noch zwei Rauchschwalben.
Die Finderin hatte mich vormittags angerufen: sie hatten die Kleinen vor 4 Wochen splitternackt am Boden gefunden - sie waren also blutjung.
Seither haben sie die zwei gepäppelt.
So langsam fingen sie an, sich Sorgen zu machen, denn die eine machte erste, schwache Flugversuche und die andere noch gar nicht.
Auf meine Frage, was gefüttert wurde, kamen Mehlwürmer und alle möglichen sonstigen Insekten, die man so kaufen kann.
Ich befürchtete das Schlimmste, was die Qualität des Gefieders anbelangte und vermutete, dass da  die Ursache für die Flugunfähigkeit lag.

Da in dem Fall, dass ich Recht habe, eine Überwinterung unumgänglich sein würde, brachte die Finderin mir die zwei mit ihrem Sohn vorbei.
Ihrem Sohn, der sich wohl sehr rührend um die zwei gekümmert hatte, fiel es sichtlich schwer, die Zwei einfach irgendwo "abzuliefern".
Aber ich glaube, nachdem er sich alles angesehen hatte und auch die anderen Vögel gesehen hatte - zumal auch Herzi, Karl und Asterix uns draußen einen kleinen Besuch abstatteten - war er beruhigt 
Außerdem war er wohl sehr angetan, als ich ihm erzählte, dass ich hier Tagebuch führe und er jeden Tag mitlesen kann, wie es den beiden geht  

Ich hatte beim Gefieder ein deutliches Schadbild erwartet und war überrascht, dass das nicht der Fall war.
So auf den ersten Blick machten die beiden einen guten EIndruck.
Außerdem waren sie wirklich sehr entspannt und voller Vertrauen - also man konnte ihrem Verhalten anmerken, dass sich gut um sie gekümmert wurde.

Auffällig war allerdings, dass das Gefieder bei beiden - insbesondere an den Schwänzen, aber auch an den Flügeln stark mit Kot verklebt war.
Außerdem, als ich die Zwei auf einen Zweig setzte, fiel mir auf, dass die Kleinere nur einen sehr schwachen Greifreflex hatte und sich nur schwer festhalten konnte.

Die Nachfrage, wie sie gehalten wurden gab Aufschluss:
Die zwei sassen in diesem Schuhkarton auf einer täglich mehrmals ausgewechselten Zeitung oder aber sie sassen auf der Kante des Kartons.
Die Kartonkante ist viel zu schmal und einförmig, um als ganztägige Sitzstange zu dienen - das halten die Füsschen nicht aus.
Zwangsläufig sind die Kleinen dann sicher immer wieder in den Karton gegangen, wo sie auch gekotet haben und wo, da sie am Boden liefen, dann das Schwanzgefieder natürlich durchwischte.

Besonders bei der Kleineren waren die Schwanzfedern an der Spitze sehr schwer.
Allein das konnte Ursache für die Flugunfähigkeit sein, wobei sie allerdings auch noch eine leicht hängende Schulter hat - vielleicht vom Sturz damals aus dem Nest - und die wenigen, nicht unterschiedlichen Reize für die Füsse dürften die Kraftlosigkeit erklären.
Als ich die Zwei auf einen Birkenzweig gesetzt hatte, waren sie sofort begeistert und bettelten um Futter 

Ca eine Stunde später sassen beide bereits sicher und auch die Kleine griff kräftiger zu und hatte ihre Balance gefunden 
Dann entdeckten sie das Vogelbad und tranken zunächst vorsichtig und dann hüpfte die größere Schwalbe da rein und fing an erst zögerlich, dann mit wahrer Begeisterung zu planschen 
Die Kleinere schaute sich das einen Moment an, dann hüpfte sie ebenfalls ins kühle Nass und plantschte, was das Zeug hielt.
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit war das Wasser eine trübe Brühe und die Schwänze der Schwalben sahen wieder schwarz aus 
Die grössere Schwalbe flog später problemlos durchs Vogelzimmer 
Die Kleinere machte gar keine ANstalten, überhaupt einen Flugversuch zu unternehmen.
Ich hatte den EIndruck, sie fühlte sich so wohl wo sie saß, dass ihr das für heute reichte.
Ob sie __ fliegen wird oder ob die Schulter ein Problem ist, wird sich sicher die nächsten Tage zeigen.
Auf jeden Fall scheinen die Zwei sich bereits pudelwohl zu fühlen 
Zum Schlafen haben sie sich auf einen der dickeren Mullbindenäste begeben.

Der Sohn der Finderin hatte die zwei Alfred und Stinky getauft.
Da die Kleinere aber jetzt wieder sauber ist, finde ich Stinky nicht mehr angebracht 
Ich werde sie also Alfi und Tinky rufen 
   

Moritz wurde sofort hellhörig, als die Zwei anfingen, im Vogelzimmer zu betteln.
Seit Tinky und Alfi eingetroffen sind, hat Moritz sie nicht mehr aus den AUgen gelassen und sich immer stückweise etwas näher gesetzt 
Ich glaube, Moritz ist richtig glücklich über diesen Zuwachs im Vogelzimmer 
Zum Schlafen sass Moritz  oben auf der Duschstange genau gegenüber von den Beiden.
 

...ach ja, und dann kam Rene/Troll noch mit seinen Töchtern zu Besuch 
Sie nächtigen mit ihrem Wohnmobil hier auf dem Hof.
Es tat mir ja unheimlich leid, dass ausgerechnet heute so ein Chaos mit den Vögeln war.
Ich hatte kaum Zeit für die drei, sondern war eigentlich immer nur im Vogelzimmer verschwunden oder am Isekten jagen.
Eigentlich hatte ich das ja anders geplant.....
Aber heute Abend hatten wir dann doch noch Gelegenheit, uns ein wenig zu unterhalten  und Ina hat Rene dann wenigstens noch die Tümpel und alles andere gezeigt


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2017)

Heute hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet und war ungemütlich kühl  

.......außerdem ist Rex heute verstorben 
Gestern Nacht habe ich um 4 Uhr zuletzt nach ihm gesehen - er sass schön gerade in seinem Karton unter der Wärmeplatte und hat fest geschlafen 
ALs ich heute Morgen rein kam und schaute, sass er noch exakt genau so da und als ich ihn ansprach, wurde ich sofort lautstark angebettelt  
Während des Fütterns setzte er Kot ab: es war ein einigermassen "normaler" Kotballen gefolgt von Durchfall - beim Pferd würde man sagen Kotwasser. 
Es stank bestialisch 
Ich habe daraufhin 3 Heimchen in Kohlekomprette gebadet und gefüttert. 
Der nächste Kot war schwarz (von der Kohle) aber es gab kein Kotwasser mehr und der Gestank war weg. 
Alle späteren Häufchen waren normal 

Bei den Fütterungen nahm ich ihn immer in die Hand und hielt ihn so, dass er die Beinchen, um den Boden zu erreichen ausstrecken musste, da ich beobachtet hatte, dass er bei ausgestreckten Beinchen die Zehen normal auf dem Boden absetzte und nicht so zusammengekrampft hatte. 
Allerdings musste ich ihn so halten, dass er a) kein Gewicht auf die Beine bekam und b) die Beine leicht angewinkelt halten musste. 
zu a) - sowie Last auf die ausgestreckten Beine kam, bog sich eines durch, wie ein Flitzbogen - die Knochen müssen butterweich gewesen sein 
zu b) wenn ich ihn so hoch hielt, dass er das Bein so weit durchstrecken konnte, wie er wollte, dann war das Bein nicht nur schnurgerade, sondern das Sprunggelenk überbog quasi (ohne Gewicht drauf) nach vorne  - das sah völlig übel aus. 
Also hielt ich ihn bei den Fütterungen immer so, dass er die Beine und Füsse in anatomisch korrekter Form hielt. 
Das alles machte der Kleine super mit  
Da ich es für unheimlich wichtig hielt, dass er dringend Licht bekam (inkl. UV), überlegte ich, wie ich ihn in Klein Spatzenhausen so unterbringen kann, dass er das Licht hat, den akustischen Kontakt zu den anderen, aber gleichzeitig so sass, dass er nicht umkippen konnte und dass er da nicht raus hüpfen konnte. 
Schließlich nahm ich so eine kleine Plastiktransportbox, legte sie mit einem Handtuch aus und stellte ihn in Klein Spatzenhausen dirket unter das Licht. 

Es schien ihm zu gefallen. 
Er wirkte entspannt und ruhig und jedes Mal, wenn ich zur Fütterung kam, sass er aufrecht drin, war gut drauf und bettelte super

Nach einer Nachmittagsfütterung verliess ich ihn genau so auch wieder. 
ALs ich 45 Minuten später ungefähr wieder in s Vogelzimmer kam, war Rex nicht mehr in der Box 
Ich musste einen Moment in Klein Spatzenhausen suchen, bis ich ihn einige cm entfernt von der Box auf dem Rücken liegend sah - er war tot 

Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie er aus der Box raus gekommen ist. 
Ich bin hin und her gerissen: einerseits denke ich, vielleicht war es gut so für ihn bei diesem gigantischen Berg an massiven Problemen. 
Andererseits denke ich, so wie er gebettelt und gefuttert hat, wollte er leben - und damit hätte er wenn auch eine kleine, eine  Chance ghabt. 
Zumal wir offensichtlich den Kot in den Griff bekommen hatten, also einen kleinen Schritt in RIchtung Gesundheit erreicht hatten. 

Das Problem mit Fussel und Fips hat Fussel selbst für mich gelöst  
Nachdem er ja in Klein Spatzenhausen niemanden mehr ärgern konnte, vermute ich, dass er erfolgreich versucht hat, zu den Schwalben zu klettern. 
Dort wird er gesehen haben, dass man dort oben auch nach draussen kann - jedenfalls fand ich ihn am Vormittag in der Voliere vor, wo er ziemlich begeistert alles erkundete. Er bewegte sich dort ebenfalls sehr "heimlich" - wirkte aber deutlich entspannter, als im Vogelzimmer. 
Angesichts dieser Tatsache, habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich Fussel tagsüber in die Voliere raus lasse und den AUfstieg zur Einflugklappe weg nehme. 
Dann lasse ich Fips aus dem Kleintiergehege raus nach Klein Spatzenhausen, so dass Fips dort Tagsüber rumlaufen kann. 
Abends kommt Fips dann wieder zurück in den Kleintierkäfig. 
Genau so habe ich das heute bereits gemacht - und es klappt super  
        

Karl kam Heute im Laufe des Tages 2 mal zur Voliere (blieb aber draussen), erbettelte sich ein Futtertier und verschwand dann wieder. 
Gegen Abend kam er dann rein und begab sich auf seinen Schlafast. 
Heute Nacht verbringt er wieder drinnen - ist wohl auch netter so - bei dem Wetter?
    

Alfi und Tinky haben fast den ganzen Tag bei Feline verbracht und alle drei waren nur schwer mal kurz unter dem Rotlicht raus zu bewegen 
Bei dem Wetter vermutlich auch kein WUnder 

Ansonsten sind alle drei Schwalben super drauf, haben gut gefuttert, intensiv Gefieder geputzt, 1 x gebadet  und kräftig gebettelt. 
Feline scheint es gut zu tun, dass die anderen Zwei bei ihr sitzen - sie blüht förmlich auf  
       

...und auch Diego und Sid haben Zuwachs bekommen: heute wurde noch eine kleine Mehlschwalbe, "Betty" gebracht.  
Sie wurde von Hand aufgezogen, müsste jetzt so langsam flügge werden und trainieren. 
Aber da passiert nichts dergleichen. 
Eventuell hat sie sich bei ihrem Sturz die Schulter verletzt - der Flügel hängt minimal. 
Da es unklar war, ob sie ggf. bleiben muss, suchten die FInder einen Platz, wo sie Gesellschaft hat und ggf, bis zum Frühjahr bleiben kann. 
Sie macht einen super EIndruck und hat ein perfektes Gefieder - also die AUfzucht ist offensichtlich perfekt gelungen . 
Als sie gebracht wurde, dauerte es keine Minuten und schon sass sie bei den anderen beiden  
Die drei haben sich auf ANhieb gut verstanden, den Tag draussen in der Voliere verbracht und heute Abend sitzen sie zusammen direkt am Fenster  
    

Bei Moritz war heute nichts Neues. 
Meistens saß sie auf der Duschstange, manchmal auf dem Flexarium. 
Nur zum Futtern flog sie in die AUsflugklappe - ansonsten zog es sie angesichts des Wetters gleich wieder nach drinnen zurück.


----------



## jolantha (12. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin mit Dir traurig , aber vielleicht war es besser so, wer weiß, welche Schwierigkeiten er noch bekommen hätte.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich, mit was für einer Ruhe und Selbstverständlichkeit der kleine Kerl das alles macht.


Der kennt dich und für Ihn ist das alle normal. Er kennt nix anderes. Der wird bestimmt auch immer im Winter nach hause komme.


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Aug. 2017)

moin Kirstin,
Grundgütiger.... was für einen 'Vogelpark' Du mittlerweile betreust....
So als kleinen Trost für Dich....
die Rauchschwälbchen, die hier auf dem Pferdehof geboren waren....
sind flügge und sind einfach nur neugierig auf 'das Ding in meiner Hand'...
heute früh, bei all' dem Regen macht man einfach mal 'ne Pause auf dem Weidedraht


----------



## Tanny (13. Aug. 2017)

Heute hat es den ganzen Tag ununterbrochen geregnet und es war herbstlich kalt 
Erst am frühen Abend riss die Wolkendecke auf und es war klarer Himmel zu sehen.

Karl war glaube ich sehr froh, drinnen geschlafen zu haben, denn die letzte Nacht hat es auch durchgeregnet.
Heute Morgen ist er dann aber trotz Regens nach dem Frühstück erst mal wieder abgezogen.
Im Laufe des Tages kam er ein paar Mal kurz vorbei, holte sich eine Wachsmottenlarve und war wieder weg.

Einmal machte er wohl eine längere Pause, denn als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, sass Karl auf dem Kleintierkäfig mit dem Neuzugang und redete mit ihm - dazu später mehr 
Gegen Abend kam er in die Voliere und flog dort ca 10 Minuten ständig zwischen Ausflugklappe zum Vogelzimmer und AUsflugluke an der Voliere hin und her.
Als ob er absolut unentschlossen war, ob er drinnen oder draußen schlafen wollte.
Schließlich hat er sich für draußen entschieden 
Foto habe ich heute nicht.

Diego, Sid und Betty hatten angesichts des Wetters absolut kein Interesse daran, raus zu gehen.
Sie haben den lieben langen Tag auf der Beute verbracht und alles durchs Fenster verfolgt, was sich im Regen so tat 
Sid hat heute am rechten Flügel zwei der verkürzten Schwungfedern verloren - keine AHnung, was das zu bedeuten hat.
Diegos rechte Schwungfedern scheinen noch weiter zu wachsen.
SIe sehen heute etwas länger aus und Diego ist einmal ums Vogelzimmer geflogen - noch nicht sonderlich gut, aber er ist auf derselben Höhe nach der Runde gelandet, auf der er gestartet ist 
Alle Drei sind mehrfach heute ein wenig im Fliegengitterfenster geklettert.
Dabei ist mir bei Betty aufgefallen, dass man an einzelnen Stellen durchs Gefieder schauen kann bzw. Licht durchfällt.
Wenn man das Gefieder so anschaut/die Flügel auffächert, sieht es absolut perfekt aus.
Aber gegen das Licht erkennt man, dass die Federn an einzelnen Stellen punktuell dünner sind.
Eventuell ist das ein Grund für die Schwierigkeiten beim __ Fliegen - keine Ahnung.
Ich habe auch keine Idee, was die Ursache sein könnte. 
Bei der Finderin wurde sie perfekt ernährt. 
Vielleicht eine Mangelentwicklung, wenn sie massiven Nahrungsmangel direkt vor dem Fund hatte?
Mal schauen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.
Außerdem habe ich mal wieder umgebaut: jetzt haben die Mehlschwalben auch ein Rotlicht - bei dem Wetter?
Aber als einzige von all meinen Vögeln, interessiert es sie nicht die Bohne 
        

Moritz geht es gut. Sie fliegt mittlerweile sicher und pendelt immer zwischen Duschstange, Mehlschwalben und Rauchschwalben hin und her.
Wie gestern: nur zum Futtern geht sie in die AUsflugklappe und einmal hat sie dann auch eine sehr kurze RUnde im Regen gedreht.
Feline, Alfi und Tinky haben auch heute überwiegend unter dem Rotlicht verbracht.
Alfi ist ab und an eine Runde fliegen gegangen  - Es ist noch etwas unbeholfen, aber er schafft es, in die Birkenzweige bei der Beute zu fliegen und auch wieder zurück ins Flexarium zu kommen 
Ansonsten sind alle drei gut drauf und haben ausgiebig ihr Gefieder geputzt - naja, Feline hat es mit mäßigem Erfolg versucht, denn ihr Kopf überdreht immer noch.
Am frühen Nachmittag kam dann ein ANruf aus einem Reitstall.
Dort hatten sie eine kleine Schwalbe am Boden gefunden.
Rückführung leider nicht möglich und Parasitenkontrolle des Nestes auch nicht 
Also wurde mir Frodo gebracht:
Als ich Frodo sah und in die Hand nahm, begegnete mir, was ich dieses Jahr schon so oft hatte: teigiges, stumpfes, irgendwie struppiges Flaum/Gefieder - Schwalbenlausfliegen......
Ich durchsuchte ihr Gefieder und fand 3 Stück von diesen Viechern 
Kein WUnder, dass sie so geschwächt aussah - und wirklich klapperdürr ist.
Schwalbenlausfliegen also entfernt und satt Kieselgur ins Gefieder.
Außerdem sind ihre Augen leicht geschwollen und fast vollständig geschlossen.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass es eine Folge der Schwächung ist und sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen wird.
Nachem ich sie eine Weile im Esszimmer hatte, um erstmal sicher zu schauen, dass da keine weiteren __ Parasiten sind, habe ich sie zu den anderen ins Flexarium gebracht, wo sie gleich mal glücklich, wieder andere Schwalben um sich zu haben, Alfi anbettelte, der etwas befremdet schaute 
Abends habe ich sie zusammen mit Feline ins Nest gesetzt, was wohl beide ganz nett fanden - endlich kuscheln können  ....meine zwei "Blindschleichen" .....
               

Fips hat die Nacht im Kleintiergehege gut überstanden und war Morgens schon gleich an den Sämereien zu Gange. 
Da auch Fussel absolut keine ANstalten machte, heute raus zu gehen, habe ich es gewagt, Fips wieder zurück in die Duschwanne zu setzen.
Da ich fast den ganzen Tag im Vogelzimmer am sauber machen und Umbauen war, hatte ich es ja im Auge 
Fussel unternahm nicht noch mal einen Angriffversuch auf Fips 
Dafür fiel mir auf, dass Fussel erstmals nicht sofort ein Versteck aufsuchte, wenn ich ihn anschaute oder wenn ich mich an der Duschwanne bewegte.
Er war endlich etwas ruhiger.
Nur, wenn ich versuche, ein Foto zu machen, flüchtet er, wenn das Licht vom Autofocus auf ihn fällt.
Kurz nachdem Frodo gekommen war, bekam ich einen Anruf aus Aurich.
EIne Finderin hatte in einer Reithalle eine Woche zuvor einen Spatz gerettet.
Er konnte nicht fliegen und war ziemlich hilflos, da er beide AUgen zu hatte.
Also nicht einfach zu gemacht, sondern richtig zu.
Für mich sieht  es so aus, als hätte er gar keine Augen.
Die Finderin war aber mit ihm schon mal beim Tierarzt und der meinte wohl, dass die Augen da seien und nur die Lider irgendwie zusammengeklebt seien 
Wie auch immer - die Finderin wollte mich eigentlich nur fragen, ob sie im DM oder so Augentropfen besorgen und verwenden könne.
Im Laufe des Gespräches stellte sich dann raus, dass sie wie so viele Opfer verheerender Fütterungsempfehlungen von "Fachleuten" war: sie fütterte einen Brei aus Eigelb und Meisenknödelfett - in diesem Fall muss man fast sagen: zum Glück Meisenknödelfett und nicht die vom Tierarzt empfohlenen Haferflocken.
Eigelb und Haferflocken - dann wäre der Spatz vermutlich längst elendlich an einer Kolik eingegangen.
Außerdem hat sie ebenfalls auf Empfehlung regelmäßig mit einer Pipette Wasser gegeben.
Es grenzt an ein Wunder, dass die ganze Zeit kein Wasser in die Lunge geraten ist. 

Nichtsdestotrotz sind weder Eigelb, noch Meisenknödel geeignetes Futter und auch wenn das Tier nicht gleich stirbt, führen solche Fütterungen an Nestlinge zu Entwicklungsstörungen.
DIe Finderin war am Boden zerstört und total verzweifelt, weil sie "alles falsch" gemacht hat.
Ich versuchte sie zu beruhigen - schließlich hat sie ihr Bestes getan und sich sehr intensiv und aufopferungsvoll gekümmert - dass man ihr falsche Ratschläge geben hat, konnte sie ja nun wirklich nicht ahnen.
Da sie die erforderliche Insektenernährung nicht hätte leisten können, fragte sie, ob sie mir den Spatz bringen könnten.
Einige Stunden später traf dann Karlchen aus Aurich ein 
Ein total süsser kleiner Kerl, der einen absolut topfitten Eindruck macht - bis auf die Augen.
Er ist noch ein Nestling und ich finde seine Federhülsen etwas zu lang für seinen sonstigen Entwicklungsstand.
Dass die Hülsen sich offensichtlich verzögert öffnen könnte eine Folge der Ernährung sein.
Ob das Folgen für das Gefieder hatte, wird sich zeigen, wenn die Hülsen auf gehen.
Wobei das für den Spatz sicher nicht so dramatisch wäre, da er angesichts seines Augenproblems ohnehin länger wierd hier bleiben müssen - falls er überhaupt je auswilderungsfähig wird.
Ich habe den Kleinen im Kleintiergehege untergebracht, wo ich eine Wärmeplatte und ein Nest darunter eingebaut habe.
Ich glaube, der Kleine fühlt sich wohl.
Fips hat ihn lautstark angezwitschert und der Kleine antwortete immer.
Als ich einmal zum Füttern ins Vogelzimmer kam, sass Karl auf Karlchens Gehege und war extrem interessiert an dem Neuzugang und auch Fussel sah ich immer wieder am Gitter des Geheges.
Es sieht so aus, als ob alle Spatzen an dem kleinen Kerl interessiert sind 
                           

...und so sieht es jetzt aus in Klein Spatzenhausen:


----------



## Tanny (14. Aug. 2017)

Heute morgen war es entgegen aller Vorhersagen bedeckt, es regnete immer mal wieder und es war kalt 
Aber im Laufe des Tages klarte es immer weiter auf und Nachmittags hatten wir strahlend blauen Himmel, wenig Wind und mit um die 20 Grad schon fast Sommerfeeling 

Frodo hat es leider nicht geschafft. Sie ist während der Nacht verstorben 
Aber ich habe irgendwie fast damit gerechnet.
Neben der hohen Schwalbenlausbelastung war sie ja extrem abgemagert.
So ein dürres Schwälbchen habe ich lebend zuvor noch nie gesehen....

Nachmittags besuchte uns Kolja auf ihrer Rückreise aus dem Urlaub 
 Natürlich musste sie gleich mit ran, Vögel füttern.
Sie hatte sofort einen Draht zu den Kleinen und Feline hätte wohl am liebsten den ganzen Tag in ihrer Hand gekuschelt 

Die Rauchschwalben verbrachten heute wieder die meiste Zeit unter dem Rotlicht.
Heute putzten sie sich alle drei intensiv das Gefieder oder sie schliefen tief und fest.
Ab und an flog Alfi raus - einmal auch in die Voliere - ansonsten flog er im Vogelzimmer herum und es sah deutlich besser aus, als gestern.
Tinky sieht im Moment ein wenig aus, wie ein Fabelwesen mit ihren kleinen "Öhrchen" 
Zwei kurze Flugversuche unternahm sie auch - die endeten aber dann, indem sie zu Boden segelte.
Selbst Feline machte einen klitzekleinen Flug aus dem Flexarium bis zur Tischkante 

Moritz saß wie immer auf der Duschstange, wenn die anderen im Flexarium waren.
Wenn Alfi allerdings flog, ging auch Moritz eine Runde __ fliegen - allerdings draußen 
Heute Abend zum Schlafen haben sich Tinky und Alfi erstmals zu Moritz auf die Duschstange begeben - wobei ich Tinky geholfen habe, da rauf zu kommen, nachdem sie bei dem Versuch, da hoch zu fliegen, auf dem __ Holzbock in Klein Spatzenhausen landete.,....
                

In Klein Spatzenhausen nähern sich die Einwohner langsam immer mehr an 
Fussel verliert immer mehr seine Scheu und bewegt sich selbstverständlicher, aber immer noch eilig, durch das Areal - und das auch, wenn ich da bin und sogar, als Kolja mit drin war 
Karl hatte ja letzte Nacht draussen verbracht.
Als ich heute Morgen zum Vogelzimmer ging, machte ich auf dem Weg wie jeden Morgen zunächst die EInflugluke in die Voliere und die AUsflgklappe vom Vogelzimmer auf.
Dann ging ich durchs Vorzimmer ins Vogelzimmer.
Diese zwei Sekunden haben offensichtlich für Karl gereicht, um ins Vogelzimmer einzufliegen.
Als ich rein kam, saß er bereits an der Futterschale und frühstückte 
Anschließend saß er noch eine ganze Weile auf Karlchens Gehege und klönte mit dem Kleinen, bevor er erstmal wieder verschwand.
Karlchen scheint seine Futterumstellung gut verkraftet zu haben. Er bettelt und futtert super und seine Haufen sehen gut aus 
Da alle Spatzen Karlchen gegenüber einen interessierten und friedlichen EIndruck machten, habe ich Karlchen mal bei Klein Spatzenhausen mit rein gesetzt.
Ds klappte so toll, dass ich Karlchen den Rest des Tages dort ließ und erst bei der letzten Fütterung sicherheitshalber wieder für die Nacht ins Gehege umsetzte.
Karlchen zog es ziemlich schnell direkt unter das Rotlicht, wo er sich nieder ließ und tief und fest drunter schlief.
Nur zum Füttern ließ er sich stören und bettelte, wenn ich kam immer sofort lautstark 
Fips gesellte sich ziemlich schnell zu Karlchen und die Zwei schliefen dann patt abgelegt im Duett "unter karibischer Sonne" 
                       


Diego, Sid und Betty sind gegen Mittag, nachdem das Wetter besser wurde, in die Voliere raus gegangen und haben den Tag überwiegend auf ihrem Stammplatz an der Hauswand verbracht.
Einmal ist Diego sogar mit den zwei Neuen (s.u.) geflogen 
Betty wollte am späten Nachmittag rein, während Diego und Sid noch bis in den Abend draussen ausharrten.
Da Betty noch nicht ins Vogelzimmer fliegen kann, habe ich sie rein getragen.
Praktisch sofort zog es sie unter das Rotlicht, wo sie sich ausgiebig reckte und streckte und dann platt wie eine Flunder tiefenentspannt die Lampe genoss 
Als Diego und Sid später rein kamen und sich sofort auf den Schlafplatz am Fenster begaben, ist auch Betty dahin umgezogen 
     

Nachmittags kamen dann noch zwei Mehlschwalben.
D., die Mauerseglerpäpplerin aus Niedersachsen, die mir im Winter Puh brachte, hatte bereits vor einigen Tagen angefragt, ob ich die zwei evtl. zum AUswildern nehmen könnte.
DIe eine würde schon super fliegen, aber die andere machte keine Anstalten zu üben, sondern landete immer nur an der Gardine und blieb dort hängen.
D. befürchtete, dass die Wohnung für ihr Flugtraining einfach ungeeignet ist und sie meinte, so könne sie die Kleine unmöglich in die Freiheit entlassen.
Natürlich war ich dazu bereit 
Heute kam sie mit ihrem Mann und brachte die Zwei.
Wir brachten sie ins Vogelzimmer und wollten sie dort erstmal auf die Beute setzen, wo auch die anderen Mehlschwalben ihren Stammplatz haben.
Doch die zwei flogen sofort auf und beide flogen eine perfekte Runde im Vogelzimmer und dann direkt durch die Einflugklappe raus in die Voliere, wo sie aufgeregt hin und her flogen und immer am Volierendraht ladeten.
Von eingeschränkter Flugfähigkeit war bei beiden keine Spur zu sehen.
Beide waren in perfektem Zustand und flogen so gekonnt, wie Mehlschwalben, die ihr Nest verlassen haben fliegen sollen.
Damit die zwei sich erstmal beruhigen können, haben wir uns entfernt und einen Kaffee in der Sitzecke getrunken.
Als D. später noch mal nachschaute, waren beide immer noch hoch oben unter dem Dach der Voliere am Herumfliegen und sie machten in keinster Weise den EIndruck, als wollten sie noch mal runter kommen.

D. und ihr Mann mussten dann wieder los.
Ich beobachtete die zwei den Rest des Tages.
Immer, wenn kein Mensch in der Nähe der Voliere war, ließen sie sich genau unterhalb der AUsflugluke nieder und schauten gen Himmel.
Sowie sich jemand näherte, flogen sie wieder aufgeregt in der Voliere hin und her.
Zwei Mal versuchte ich, die Zwei zu füttern - unmöglich.
Als die Sonne am späten Nachmittag in die Voliere schien, tanzten ein paar Mücken über dem Miniteich.
Ich konnte sehen, wie beide Schwalben mindestens eine Mücke erjagten.
Mehlschwalben sind eben doch mehr Segler als Schwalben 
Wenn sie fliegen können, sind sie selbständig und unabhängig - zumindest, wenn das Wetter mitspielt - und dann wollen sie von uns Menschen nichts mehr wissen.
Da ich in der Voliere keine Fliegen aussetzen kann, hätten die Zwei Abends ins Vogelzimmer gemusst, damit ich ihnen da Futter frei lassen kann.
Ohne Kecher hätte ich sie aber niemals einfangen und ins Vogelzimmer bugsieren können und das hätte immensen Stress bedeutet.
Angesichts des tollen Wetters und ihres Verhaltens sowie ihrer perfekten Flugfähigkeiten hatte ich das Gefühl, es sei das beste, sie jetzt noch (18 Uhr) raus zu lassen.
Es wäre ärgerlich, wenn sie durch Stress und Nahrungsmangel abbauen, denn sie waren wirklich perfekt vorbereitet.
Also rief ich D. an und schilderte ihr meinen Eindruck und fragte, ob sie einverstanden sei - sie war 
Ich ging zur Voliere und öffnete die Luke.
Es dauerte ein paar Minuten, da sass die erste der beiden in der AUsflugluke und schaute gitterfrei raus gen Himmel.
Da sass sie bestimmt 5 Minuten, während die andere in ihrer Nähe wie ein Mauersegler an der Wand klebte.
Dann plötzlich hob Nummer 1 ab und flog schnurstracks Richtung Koppeln.
Die Kleine von der Wand sah das, stieß sich ab und folgte in elegantem Bogen 
Ich versuchte noch, den Ausflug zu fotografieren - aber die zwei waren so schnell, dass sie "aus dem Foto" geflogen sind.
So hatte ich nur die Fichte auf dem Bild.
Über den Koppeln sah ich die Beiden noch zwei Schleifen ziehen, wobei sie sich immer höher schraubten - dann flogen sie schnurstracks Richtung Hamburg und entschwanden meinem Blick.
Wenn ich nicht gewusst hätte, dass ich diese Zwei gerade eben erst raus gelassen habe, hätte ich am Flugbild nicht erkennen können, dass da Schwalben gerade ihren ersten Freiflug machen.
Sie unterschieden sich in nichts von den Mehlschwalben aus dem Nachbardorf, denen sich auch meine 5 angeschlossen hatten, die hier gelegentlich über den WIesen jagen.
Es hat sich mir mal wieder bestätigt, was ich schon die ganze Zeit beobachte: Mehlschwalben sind, wenn sie ihr Nest verlassen ganz anders als Rauchschwalben praktisch sofort flug- und jagdfähig.
Es tat mir natürlich für D. leid, dass sie diese gigantische Fahrerei auf sich genommen hat, nur damit ihre Zwei ein paar Stunden in meiner Voliere fliegen können ......und es würde mich überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn die Zwei schnurstracks nach Hause geflogen und jetzt schon längst wieder bei ihr im Garten unterwegs sind


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2017)

Heute ging es ziemlich chaotisch zu im Vogelzimmer - nur das Wetter war ausnahmsweise mal nicht chaotisch:
Bestes Wetter, Sonne, (relativ) warm und kaum WInd 

Fotos hatte ich tagsüber komplett vergessen - darum habe ich bei der letzten Fütterung noch schnell je ein Foto gemacht - sind allerdings etwas dunkel geworden.
Feline und Karlchen gibts heute nicht im Bild - die waren schon "im Bett" unter der Wärmeplatte - da wollte ich nicht nochmal stören, und sie da wieder raus holen.

Von vorne - heute etwas durcheinander:
Moritz ist heute mehrmals ins Flexarium geflogen und hat sich mit zu den anderen Dreien unter das Rotlicht gesetzt.
Zwischendurch sind Moritz und Alfi immer mal __ fliegen gegangen.
Alfi fliegt mittlerweile recht gut - er erreicht seine Ziele.
Tinky machte einige Flugversuche, erreicht aber nicht die Höhe, die sie für ihre angestrebten Landeziele braucht und landet dann irgendwo auf einem tieferen Ziel.
Feline war vormittags noch gut drauf, Mittags fiel mir dann auf, dass sie geduckt etwas abseits sass.
Als ich sie fütterte, fanden sich auch die anderen 3 wieder im Flexarium ein.
Nachdem Feline satt war, setzte ich sie zurück zu den anderen und holte mir Karlchen, um ihn zu füttern.

Während ich mit Karlchen beschäftigt war, sah ich im Augenwinkel den Grund für Felines geduckte Haltung:
Tinky sprang auf sie rauf und pickte ihr in den Hals 
Als ich Tinky beiseite gesetzt hatte, rückte Alfi auf und wollte dasselbe Spiel starten 

Da Karlchen in Klein Spatzenhausen auch meist alleine da sass - Fips ignorierte ihn heute mehr oder weniger und überrannte ihn höchstens, wenn er irgendwo schnell hin wollte, beschloss ich, für den Rest des Tage seine andere Zusammenstellung zu versuchen:
Tinky und Alfi setzte ich unter das Rotlicht auf der Beute - Moritz gesellte sich schnell dazu - Tinky und Karlchen setzte ich zusammen ins Flexarium und machte dieses zu. 
Ich habe mir so gedacht, dass die zwei dann wenigstens jemanden zum Kuscheln haben, auch wenn sie nicht artgleich sind.
Wenn einer von beiden wirklich picken sollte, kann der andere einen Schritt weg gehen und hat seine Ruhe, weil sie ja beide nicht sehen, wo der andere ist.....

Das klappte offensichtlich gut 
Feline und Karlchen sassen dicht nebeneinander unter dem Rotlicht - und später ebenso dicht nebeneinander ein Stück davon weg.
Beide machten einen entspannten, zufriedenen Eindruck 
Nachmittags habe ich den beiden eine von den flachen, grossen Futterschalen  als Bad rein gestellt.
Der Wasserstand hatte nur etwa die Höhe eines Geldstückes.
Dann habe ich die beiden da rein gestellt.
Karlchen war zunächst völlig überrascht, dann senkte er den Kopf und tippte einmal kurz mit dem Schnabel ins Wasser, probierte und fing dann an, ausgiebig immer wieder zu probieren 
Feline bewegte vorsichtig den Schwanz im Wasser, stutzte, bewegte ihn wieder und versuchte dann, mit den Flügeln zu planschen - was natürlich bei dem Wasserstand nur begrenzt ging.
Aber es hat offensichtlich beiden gefallen.
Anschließend setzte ich sie, nachdem sie sich "ausgeschüttelt" hatten wieder in die Nähe des Rotlichtes und beide kraxelten zielstrebig auf den "Hochsitz" darunter 
Futtern tun beide super.
Karlchen bekommt jetzt bei jeder Fütterung ein paar gequetschte Sämereien mit, die ich in einem EIerbecher mit kochendem Wasser übergossen habe, damit sie weich sind.
Außerdem versuche ich jetzt beiden beizubringen, wo die Futterschale ist und dass sie da auch selbst picken können.
Gegen Abend wollte ich noch eben das Küchenpapier im Flexarium auswechseln.
Darum setzte ich Karlchen solange zurück nach Spatzenhausen und Feline in das kleine Transportflexarium.
Karl war mittlerweile nach Hause gekommen - und da traute ich meinen Augen nicht: er griff Karlchen genau so an, wie die anderen Rauchschwalben heute Morgen Feline 
Damit war klar: beide müssen zur Zeit so untergebracht werden, dass sie von den anderen Vögeln nicht traktiert werden können.
Also werden Feline und Karlchen erstmal zusammen bleiben.
Tagsüber im Flexarium und Nachts im Kleintiergehege, wo ich ja auch die Wärmeplatte an habe.
Die Beiden sind gleich zusammen in das Nest unter der Wärmeplatte gekraxelt und scheinen zufrieden zu sein 

Bei Alfi und Tinky mache ich mir immer noch ein wenig Sorgen wegen des Futters.
Besonders Tinky ist recht dünn.
Sie mäkeln nach wie vor mit fast allem:
Fliegen, Grashüpfer, Heimchen, Mücken, __ Spinnen, __ Pinkies - ich biete wirklich mittlerweile alles an - sie nehmen gerade mal einen Haps, dann verweigern sie sich.
Das einzige, was sie dann noch annehmen, sind Wachsmottenlarven.
Nicht gerade ideal, aber besser als nichts.
Damit sie mir da nicht irgendeinen Mangel aufbauen, werden die Wachsmottenlarven einmal täglich mit dem Mineral/Vitaminpulver (Nekton) bestäubt.
Auch Vit. B Komplex bekommen alle Schwalben einmal wöcheltlich (Inj. Lsg oral), da sie mir durch die Bank einfach zu wenig Freifanginsekten verspeisen.

Alfi frisst wenigstens Fliegen, die er aus der Luft schnappt - ich habe heute mehrmals Kechermix und Zuchtfliegen lebend ausgesetzt.
Tinky interessiert das nicht - abgesehen davon, dass sie noch nicht gut genug fliegt.
Ich hoffe, dass sie in den nächsten Tagen doch noch anfängt, besser zu essen.
Tinky ist noch weit davon entfernt, fertig für die Freiheit zu sein.
Alfi fliegt mittlerweile so gut - und jagt auch schon etwas - dass es nicht mehr lange dauern wird, bis er das erste Mal raus kann.

Fips und Fussel geht es unverändert gut.
Ich hoffe, dss Karl und/oder Fussel Fips nicht auch so traktieren, wenn ich nicht da bin.
Wenn ich im Vogelzimmer bin, halten sie sich von Fips fern - ich hoffe, dass das keine Show ist.....

Bei den Mehlschwalben hat sich einiges getan.
Diego ist heute ganz viel in der Voliere geflogen - oft oben.
Das sah sehr, sehr gut aus - seine Schwungfedern am rechten Flügel, die so kurz waren, sind jetzt fast so lang, wie die am rechten Flügel.
Das lässt natürlich hoffen, dass es sich bei beiden Schwalben doch um einen eher mechanischen Defekt handelt und nicht um eine genetische Anomalie 

Betty und Sid sassen meist zusammen in der Voliere auf den verschiedenen Rinden.
Und auch heute Abend haben Betty und SId sich am Fenster hinter der Rinde zusammengekuschelt, während Diego auf der RInde sass.
Später kletterte er allerdings zu den anderen beiden runter.
Es war auffällig, dass Diego sich tagsüber meist etwas abseits von den anderen aufhielt und sein Ding machte.
Ich glaube, Diego wird, wenn er sich so weiter entwickelt, bald selbständig sein und raus wollen.
Bettys Flugversuche sind noch sehr unbeholfen und Sid kann gar nicht fliegen, da der rechte Flügel noch keine längeren Schwungfedern hat.
Aber bei den kurzen Schwungfedern verliert er eine nach der anderen.
Vielleicht kommen da dann ja dieses Jahr noch neue Schwungfedern, die eine normale Länge bekommen.
Futtern tun die drei gut - allerdings ungern und wenig von der Pinzette.
Sie bevorzugen es, wenn ich ihnen einfach etwas hinlege.

Heute also mal wieder alle Fotos in Serie 
Alfi, Betty und Sid, Diego, Fips, karl, Moritz, Moritz-Tinky-Alfi, und Tinky, wie sie sich nach Spatzenhausen verirrt hatte, als sie einen Flugversuch machte:


----------



## jolantha (15. Aug. 2017)

Danke für Deine Fotoserie, . Ich blick trotzdem nicht mehr so ganz durch


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2017)

Jolantha, im Zweifelsfall immer kurz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  schauen


----------



## Tanny (16. Aug. 2017)

Heute war endlich wieder Sommer  ...naja, bis zu dem heftigen Gewitter am frühen Abend.
Aber ansonsten: strahlender Sonnenschein, sehr warm und eine leichte Brise. 
Als ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, war da alles im grünen Bereich. 
Karl ist wie immer gleich raus geflogen und hat sich heute auch nicht mehr sehen lassen. 
Ich nehme an, bei dem tollen Wetter war er mit seinen Kumpels unterwegs und als das Unwetter los brach, wird er da Unterschlupf gefunden haben, wo die anderen sind. 

Gleich nachdem ich die eine Futterschale in die offene Ausflugluke gestellt hatte, flogen Moritz, Alfi und Diego dahin und frühstückten. 
Tinky versuchte es auch, landete aber unterhalb der Luke am Fliegengitter. 
Ich habe ihr dann geholfen und sie auf die Luke gesetzt  
Im laufe des Tages wurden ihre Flugkünste aber besser. 
Ich fand sie manchmal im Vogelzimmer vor und manchmal auf der AUsflugluke, wenn ich zum Füttern kam 
Alfi fliegt mittlerweile richtig gut und sicher. 
Ich bin gespannt, wann er seine ersten Jagderfolge hat und wann er erstmals raus will 
Erstmals hat Tinky heute etwas besser gefuttert - ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt. 
Heute von den Dreien und den Mehlschwalben nur ein schnelles Foto vom Abend, da ich mich beeilen musste, vor dem Wolkenbruch wieder ins Haus zu kommen. 

 

Diego fliegt immer besser. 
Heute sah ich ihn eigentlich immer, wenn ich zur Voliere kam, woanders sitzen oder aber fliegend. 
Seine Schwungfedern sind jetzt beidseitig fast gleich lang 
Ich bin gespannt, wann er soweit ist und raus will. 

Sid und Betty haben sich offensichtlich angefreundet. 
Die zwei kuscheln ständig. 
Betty fliegt ein wenig - aber ihre Flugkünste halten sich in Grenzen. 
Wenn meine Osteopathin aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, wird Betty einer ihrer Patienten sein  
Ihre Schulter hängt nicht stark, aber ich glaube, dass das die Ursache ist, warum sie nur eingeschränkt fliegt. 
Es wäre ja schön, wenn sich das beheben ließe und sie zusammen mit Diego los könnte  
Wäre natürlich blöd für Sid - aber bei ihr denke ich, wird eine Überwinterung unumgänglich. 
An der Länge der fast nicht vorhandenen Schwungfedern hat sich nichts getan. 
Zwei sind jetzt ausgegangen, eine scheint sich zu lösen - andererseits, wenn sie ihre Schwungfedern jetzt alle abwerfen würde, dann könnten sie mit viel Glück noch rechtzeitig nachwachsen.
  

Bei Fussel ist alles unverändert, ihm geht es gut. Er wird gelassener. Ansonsten bei ihm nichts Neues. 
Leider war heute keine Zeit für ein Foto - bei Fussel muss ich ja immer ewig "ansitzen", bis ich ihn mal "erwische" 

Angesichts des tollen Wetters wollte ich gerne die drei "Behinderten", die nicht, wenn sie wollen allein durch die AUsflugklappe kommen können, raus in die Sonne holen. 
Da ich auch gerne Feline und Karlchen mit einer Badewanne bekannt machen wollte und das im Auge behalten musste, habe ich einen der Vogelkäfige eingerichtet und in die Sitzecke gestellt.
Auf einer Seite ist Vogelsand und die große Reptilienfutterschale, die ich zum flachen Vogelbad umfunktioniert habe. 
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich den Boden mit Küchenpapier ausgelegt (damit es nicht rutschig ist) und darauf haufenweise frischer Wildkräuter und Gräser drappiert. 
Dann gab es noch eine flache, etwas grössere Schale mit Sämereien gequetscht und ungequetscht und eine kleine Schale mit Insekten...
...und natürlich einen Sitzast und einige Rinden sowie ein kleines Versteck für Fips, damit er sich nicht wie auf dem Präsentierteller fühlt. 

Dann habe ich Feline, Fips und Karlchen geholt und da rein gesetzt. 
Fips verschwand erstmal unter dem Sitzast und sondierte vorsichtig die Lage, indem er nur die Schnabelspitze vorstreckte  
Feline und Karlchen blieben sitzen, wo ich sie hinsetzte und hörten fasziniert dem Lärm über ihnen zu  
Der Knödelhalter über dem Käfig war dicht bevölkert von unzähligen Sperlingen und Meisen. 
Irgendwann kam Fips auch aus seinem Versteck hervor und machte sich dran, den Käfig zu erkunden. 
Irgendwann fing Fips an, regelrecht zu trällern und sich mit den Vögeln draussen zu "unterhalten" - es dauerte nicht lange, da stimmte Karlchen ein  
Auch Feline brachte endlich mal mehr, als nur die einzelnen Piepse raus:
Immer, wenn eine meiner Dielenschwalben vorbeiflog (und die redeten die ganze Zeit), antwortete Feline 
Irgendwann fing auch karlchen an, in dem Käfig die gegend zu erkunden und Feline wanderte zunächst auf dem Holzstück hin und her und flog dann runter, auf die andere Seite des Käfigs  
ALle drei Vögel wirkten äußerst zufrieden und deutlich aktiver, als drinnen. 
Nach irgendeiner Fütterung setzte ich Karlchen und Feline in die "Badewanne". 
Feline begann sofort ausgiebig zu planschen und kletterte dann auf die Kante, um ihr Gefider auszuschütteln und zu trocknen. 

Karlchen stand inmitten des beckens und wirkte irgendwie genau so erstaunt, wie gestern. 
Schließlich senkte er den Kopf und probierte etwas Wasser - und dann gab es kein Halten mehr - immer wieder musste er einen Tropfen probieren - dann ging er einen Schritt, probierte wieder usw. 
EInmal "stolperte" er über den Rand und fand sich auf der anderen Seite in den Wildkräutern wieder. 
Dort stand er dann hoch aufgerichtet und erstmals hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er versuchte, sich über das gehör zu orientieren 
Schließlich wandte er sich um und folgte gezielt dem Geräusch, was Fips machte, der an dr Futterschale hing und Sämereien knabberte. 
Fips stellte sich daneben und horchte ganz genau. 
Dabei ging sein Schnabel genau so auf und zu, wie der von Fips - mit dem Unterschied, dass Fips Sämereien knabberte und Karlchen Luft 
Da muss er jetzt nur noch lernen, dass er den Kopf in die Schale senken muss, um Körner raus zu picken 

Immer wieder zog es ihn zwischendurch zurück ins Bad - und am späten Nachmittag spazierte er bereits sehr zielstrebig von einem Ort zum anderen  

Bei Feline habe ich den Eindruck, dass am rechten Auge zumindest etwas Sehvermögen wieder kommt 

Zwei Mal heute Nachmittag kam ich mit der Pinzette mit Futter, ohne etwas zu sagen und sie öffnete den Schabel und bettelte, ohne, dass irgendein Geräusch ihr hätte verraten können, dass das Futtertier jetzt kommt. 

Alles in allem hat den Dreien der Nachmittag draußen super gut getan und ich werde das so oft wie irgend möglich wiederholen.
Außerdem haben die Drei sich super gut verstanden 

heute Abend habe ich Fips zrück nach Klein Spatzenhausen gesetzt und Feline und Karlchen in das Flexarium. 
Morgen geht es dann wieder raus


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2017)

Heute war ein Traumtag:
Sonne, warm und wenig Wind - und Abends KEIN Gewitter 

Heute hatte ich die Kamera mal wieder dabei, als Herzi gerade zu Besuch kam 
           

Diego, SId und Betty habe den größten Teil des Tages in der Ausflugklappe verbracht und das gute Wetter genossen 
Diego war zwischendurch ab und an eine Runde __ fliegen.
Sid hat nur ein Mal versucht, es ihm gleich zu tun und ist natürlich zu Boden gegangen.
Ich habe sie dann wieder hoch gesetzt und dort ist sie dann auch lieber geblieben 
Betty hat heute gar nicht erst versucht, zu fliegen.
Sie hat sich einfach nur ausgiebig gesonnt.
         

Moritz, Tinky und Alfi sind alle drei heute viel geflogen.
Endlich scheint auch bei Tinky "der Knoten" geplatzt zu sein 
Nicht nur, dass sie offensichtlich endlich gut gefuttert hat - sie hat richtig zugelegt und wirkt nicht mehr so mager - fliegt sie nun auch richtig.
Alfi und Tinky flogen viel zusammen - und beide steuerten mich heute erstmals regelmäßig an, wenn ich kam und landeten auf meinem Arm oder meiner Schulter 

Moritz war gelegentlich mit Alfi unterwegs oder saß bei den Mehlschwalben oder auf ihrem Stammplatz draußen auf dem Zweig beim Futterhaus.
Sie wirkt neben den anderen irgendwie wie "die weise Alte" - sie beobachtet aus der Distanz und sucht ab und an ein wenig Nähe der anderen - aber bloß nicht zu viel....
Dabei wirkt sie aber nicht unzufrieden - eher in sich ruhend - schwer zu erklären.
      

Abends, als es draußen dunkel wurde (vorher geht nicht, weil die Fliegen dann immer nur am Fliegengitter hängen und raus wollen) habe ich mit "Licht an" einen großen Schwung Fliegen und Kechermix lebend ausgesetzt.
Das surrte nur so 
Die Mehlschwalben interessierte das nicht - sie hatten sich schon zur Ruhe begeben.
Aber die Rauchschwalben begannen alle intensiv -  und teilweise auch schon mit Erfolg -zu jagen 

Feline hatte ich bis zum Nachmittag wieder mit in der Sitzecke.
Da sie dort im Käfig erste ANstalten machte zu fliegen, habe ich sie Nachmittags in die Voliere gesetzt, damit sie dort gefiedersicherer ihre Flugversuche machen kann.
Aber sie hat es dort dann doch nicht nochmal probiert - fühlte sich aber offensichtlich wohl dort.
                 

Alle 7 Schwalben (Rauch- und Mehlschwalben) haben heute sehr, sehr viel gefuttert.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich bei dem Wetter phantastische Jagderfolge .
Keine außer Feline läßt sich noch wirklich mit der Pinzette füttern.
Ich stelle morgens eine frisch mit Futtertieren gefüllte Schale auf das AUsflugbrett - genau, wie eine Wasserschale als Bad.
Heute war diese Futterschale nehzu vollständig leer gefuttert - jede Stunde!
Ich konnte beobachten, dass alle Schwalben die Schüssel mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit ansteuerten und kräftig zuschlugen 

Von Fussel habe ich heute wieder mal ein Foto machen können - allerdings nur durch die "Duschabtrennung" 
Irgendwie macht der Kleine sein eigenes Ding.
Für Fips oder Karlchen interessiert er sich nicht.
An Karl hatte er sich etwas angeschlossen - aber Karl ist ja jetzt weg.
(Karl hat sich heute gar nicht sehen lassen - ich denke, er ist jetzt irgendwo in Groß Spatzenhausen integriert  )
Ich vermute, das liegt daran, dass Fussel so extrem aktiv und schnell ist, während Fips ja eher langsam vorwärts kommt und Karlchen sowieso meist nur an einem Platz sitzt oder ein paar Schritte geht.
Aber Fussel macht nicht den EIndruck, als würde er darunter leiden.
Ich glaube, das einzige worunter er "leidet" ist, dass er das mit dem Fliegen nicht hin bekommt.
Er wirkt, als würde er schlicht nicht akzeptieren, dass er nicht fliegen kann, sondern immer abstürzt - irgendwie unbelehrbar.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass wir osteopathisch da was machen können, denn Fussel ist nicht der Typ, der sich mit dem Leben eines Behinderten wirklich bereit ist, anzufreunden.
Vom Kopf her will er frei sein....

Feline, Fips und Karlchen habe ich heute am späten Nachmittag wieder mit in die Sitzecke genommen.
Die Drei verhielten sich von Anfang an so, als würden sie das schon seit Wochen jeden Tag so erleben, dass es Morgens raus geht 
Die Badewanne war heute beliebtester Aufenthaltsort von Feline und Karlchen 
EInmal saß ich gerade am Laptop zwischen zwei Fütterungen, als mir plötzlich ein Wassertropfen ins Gesicht fiel.
Automatisch ging mein Blick hoch zum Dach und ich überlegte, wo das her kam - kaputt war da nichts, Regen hatten wir auch nicht.
Erst allmählich wurde mir bewusst, dass Feline da gerade ein ausgelassenes Bad nahm und wie wild das Wasser durch die Gegend spritzte.
Ich habe heute die Badewanne 2 x auffüllen müssen 
Nachmittags unternahm Feline ihren ersten echten Flugversuch 
Als ich das sah, beschloss ich, sie lieber in die Voliere zu befördern.
Karlchen hat heute erstmals - eher zufällig - ein paar gequetschte Sämereien aufgepickt.
Ich habe beim Füttern immer zugesehen, dass er das Futtertier nicht mehr von oben mit der Pinzette bekommt, sondern von unten, so dass er den Kopf zum essen senken muss.
Nachdem Karlchen raus hatte,dass am Boden Futter liegen könnte, sass er ständig auf dem Rand der Futterschale und pickte blind am Boden rum.
Dumm nur, dass er sich immer verkehrt herum auf den Rand setzte - und somit beim Picken im Sand landete, während er ins Futter kotete 
Ich würde sagen, das muss er noch begreifen, dass man sich nur umdrehen muss, wenn der Schnabel beim Picken im Sand landet 

Am späten Nachmittag habe ich die Zwei dann wieder zurück gebracht und noch zusammen nach Klein Spatzenhausen gesetzt.
Auch da hatte Karlchen recht schnell die Futterschalen gefunden und - genau, wie zuvor draussen - verkehrt herum am Rand gesessen und im Sand nach Futter gesucht....
Ansonsten ist er heute in Klein Spatzenhausen tatsächlich auch schon herumgewandert - der Kleine wird neugierig und beginnt mit Hilfe seines Gehörs seine kleine Welt zu erkunden  
Außerdem ist er in der Sitzecke ein mal - wohl auch eher zufällig - vom Rand der Futterschale quer durch den Käfig ans Gitter der anderen Seite geflogen


----------



## Krächzi (17. Aug. 2017)

Herzi wird immer mehr Meise und immer hübscher. Ob sie schon nen Meisen-Freund hat?

Aber dass Karl so gar nicht mehr vorbeikommt....ich weiß nicht recht. Macht mir Sorgen. Claudi hat doch noch lange nachdem sie von zuhause "ausgezogen" war auch draußen immer noch ihre 3 Körner-Sorten verlangt. Aber gut, Claudi war wegen des Gefieder-Schadens auch länger "zuhause" bei Dir. Die anderen Spatzen, Claus,Klaus und Klaudi sind auch in der wilden Spatzen-Gesellschaft untergetaucht.


----------



## Tanny (18. Aug. 2017)

Im Grunde ist Karl ja viel länger da geblieben, als es normal wäre und als er dann raus ging, kam er immer noch mal übernachten. 
Eigentlich hatte ich längst damit gerechnet, dass er sich endlich abnabelt - insofern - und angesichts der großen Spatzenkolonie, wo er schon längst Anschluss hatte, bin ich da nicht sonderlich beunruhigt. 
Ich denke, spätestens, wenn der Fütterer im Herbst wieder vorne in Betrieb ist, werde ich ihn zu sehen kriegen  

Da er ja ganz braun ist und keine Abzeichen im Gesicht hat, sollte ich ihn hoffentlich erkennen können (falls er nach der Mauser nicht doch Farbe bekommt....)  


Heute hatten wir - wie sollte es anders sein nach zwei Sonnentagen: Regen  
Den ganzen Tag. 

Entsprechend habe ich Feline und Karlchen nicht mit in die Sitzecke genommen. 
Stattdessen ist Karlchen morgens mit nach Klein Spatzenhausen gekommen und Feline habe ich das Flexarium auf gemacht. 
Da ich den Vormittag mit sauber machen und Co im Vogelzimmer verbrachte, konnte ich das ja gut im Auge behalten. 

DIe Spatzen machen mich echt fertig! 
Heute haben Fips und Karlchen sich gut verstanden - dafür traute ich meinen AUgen nicht, als ich sah, dass Fussel mit lauter Blitzangriffen sowohl auf Karlchen als auch auf Fips losging  

Da ich Fussel nicht einsperren kann - der würde einen Herzinfarkt bekommen - habe ich Fips und Karlchen in das Gehege verfrachtet. 
Weil Fussel auch raus in die Voliere und damit ans Tageslicht gehen kann, habe ich die Beleuchtung von Gehege und Klein Spatzenhausen ausgetauscht, so dass im Gehege auch das UVA Licht vornanden ist. 

Ich hatte den EIndruck, dass Fips ganz froh war, vor Fussel geschützt zu sein, während Fussel leicht gefrustet war, dass seine Angriffe jetzt immer am Gitter endeten 
Vielleicht ist es gar nicht schlecht, dass der Platz da etwas eingeschränkter ist. 
Karlchen hat ganz genau gehorcht, was Fips jetzt gerade wo macht und am Nachmittag hat Karlchen an der Insektenschale seine erste Pinkymade selbst raus gefischt und gefuttert  
Foto habe ich heute von den Beiden leider nur durchs Gitter:
          

Die drei Rauchschwalben saßen die meiste Zeit des Tages auf der Duschstange oder in der Ausflugklappe und schauten sich den trüben, nassen Tag aus trockener Entfernung an. 
Alfi ist einige Male raus geflogen - war aber ganz schnell wieder drinnen - war ihm wohl doch zu naß. 

Feline saß meistens auf dem Futtertisch und horchte auf alles, was die anderen Schwalben von sich gaben. 
Ab und an bekam sie Besuch von Tinky und einmal von Moritz. 
Heute gab es dabei keine Anfeindungen 
          

Die drei Mehlschwalben haben den gesamten Tag in der AUsflugklappe verbracht und sich nur bewegt, wenn sie zur Futterschale oder zur Wasserschale wollten. 
    

Heute Abend wurde mir dann noch eine kleine Schwalbe aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern gebracht. 
...mein Kopf ist wie ein Sieb  - kurz, bevor die Finder wieder los wollten, hatten wir noch darüber gesprochen, wie sie heissen soll - nach dem Ort beannt....und ich habe ihn (den Ort und den Namen) vergessen  
Also nenne ich die Kleine jetzt Mecki (von MeckVom  ) 
 Mecki war aus ihrem Nest "gefallen" und die Finder hatten sie zurück gesetzt. 
Am nächsten Tag war die Kleine wieder unten.
Da die Finder befürchtete, dass sie die Kleine vielleicht ins falsche Nest gesetzt haben, haben sie sie mit rein genommen und erst mal mit __ Fliegen versorgt. 
Dann suchten sie im Internet Infos und landeten so auf meiner Seite.
Da die Finderin sich nicht wirklich zutraute, die Kleine zu päppeln, fragte sie, ob sie mir Mecki bringen dürfen. 
Den Nachmittag über bis sie losfahren konnten, hat die Finderin Mecki mit Fliegen gefüttert  
Gegen 21.00 Uhr trafen sie hier ein. 
Mecki bot ein jämmerliches Bild: 
Ihr Flaum/Gefieder ist fürchterlich: teigig und struppig. 
Der Flaum lässt sich bereits büschelweise "abheben"  
Es ist nicht ganz so heftig, wie seinerzeit bei Eric, aber deutlich herftiger, als es bei Feline war. 
Ich konnte zwar keine Lausfliegen mehr auf ihr finden - aber das Gefiederbild ist absolut eindeutig. 
Nachdem ich sie erstmal mit Kieselgur behandelt habe, ist sie für die Nacht in ein mit Küchenpapier ausgepolstertes Schwalbennest eingezogen, welches ich in dem kleinen Transportflexarium mitsamt Wärmeplatte platziert habe. 
Das ganze steht jetzt im Eßzimmer, da ich sie über Nacht noch ab und an füttern will und damit ich eventuell übersehene __ Parasiten nicht ins Vogelzimmer einschleppe. 
Nachdem Mecki bei den ersten zwei Heimchen noch nicht den Schnabel auf machte, begann sie beim 3. Heimchen, zu bsperren. 
Mittlerweile bettelt sie nachdrücklich - und wenn es nach ihr ginge, würd sie vermutlich auch 10 Heimchen auf einmal futtern. 

Da sie jedoch extrem abgemagert ist, lasse ich es lieber langsam angehen. 
Erstmal gibt es pro Mahlzeit maximal 5 Heimchen. 
Ihre Kothaufen sehen ganz ordentlich aus - etwas klein, aber weiß/schwarz, wie es sich gehört - ohne irgendwelche freie Flüssigkeit. 
Dass das so ist, verdankt sie sicherlich dem intensiven Füttern der Finderin am Nachmittag 
Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich ihren Zustand für kritisch und ich denke, dass die nächsten zwei Tage mindestens noch kritisch sein werden. 
Jetzt hoffe ich erstmal, dass mecki die Nacht übersteht:


----------



## Kathrinvdm (18. Aug. 2017)

Toi, toi, toi!


----------



## Krächzi (18. Aug. 2017)

Fussel der Aggro-Spatz !  Nicht zu fassen. Bei Mars-Einstrahlung aus dem Ei geschlüpft. Aber Spatzen sind halt auch kleine Persönlichkeiten.


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2017)

Moin, das kenn ich von unseren Spatzen aber auch, dass die zwischendurch immer auf einander losgehen und zanken. Ich glaube, das ist normal.


----------



## Tanny (19. Aug. 2017)

Ja, bei uns streiten sich die Sperlinge auch immer mal.
In diesem Fall ist es nur blöd, da weder Fips noch Karlchen sich hinreichend wehren können sie sind halt "der Einbeinige und der Blinde" 
Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass die Drei doch noch zusammen finden - es braucht halt etwas Zeit 

Heute hatten wir mal wieder Regen, Wolken, Regen,m Wind....usw......

Ich habe den Tag im Vogelzimmer verbracht, da ich (mal wieder) umgebaut habe.

Weil Fips und Karlchen offensichtlich in einem eigenen Gehege miteinander klar kommen, habe ich das Kelintiergehege gegen das große Flexarium ausgetauscht, denn 1. ist es blöd für Fips, immer auf Gitter zu schauen und 2. ist es blöd für mich, "stundenlang" auf Knien vor dem Kleintiergehege zu sitzen, um Karlchen das Essen beizubringen.

Das Flexarium von Feline habe ich sauber gemacht und dann Mecki dort mit untergebracht.
Und dann habe ich noch Klein Spatzenhausen wieder gründlich sauber gemacht - also ein tagesfüllendes Programm 

Bei den Schwalben war heute trotz des Regens viel Aktion.
Vor allem Diego und Alfi sind unheimlich viel draussen in der Voliere geflogen.
Diego hat heute schon mehrfach die geöffnete Ausflugluke beäugt - ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass er bei diesem Mistwetter den Abflug macht - hat er aber zum Glück noch nicht.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass vor allem Diego, aber vermutlich auch Alfi jetzt jeden Tag soweit sein könnten, die Voliere erstmals zu verlassen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Diego wenn, dann noch mal wieder kommt.
Alfi wird vermutlich noch einige Male zurück kommen, bis er sich irgendwo angeschlossen hat und sich sicher genug fühlt.
Betti ist ein paar Mal kurz mitgeflogen, aber meistens saß sie mit Sid in der Ausflugluke.
Und Moritz war eigentlich wie immer: Duschstange, Ausflugluke, Sitzast draussen - ab und an mal eine Runde __ fliegen.

         

Fips und Karlchen haben jetzt ein neues Gehege 
Ich habe das große Flexarium auf zwei Beistelltischen aufgebaut, so dass ich davor sitzen kann.
Ins Flexarium rein habe ich die Beleuchtung, ein Sandbad, das Wasserbad, das kleine Häuschen und natürlich haufenweise frische Wildkräuter gebaut.
Die Futterschalen sind aufgereiht an der "Wand", so dass Karlchen sich leichter orientieren und Fips sich am FLiegengitter festhalten kann.
Heute konnte ich deutlich sehen, dass Karlchen anfängt, ganz genau auf sein Gehör zu achten und sich an den Geräuschen zu orientieren 
Da ich möchte, dass er eigenständig aus den Schüsseln essen lernt, habe ich angefangen, ihm sein Futter nur noch von unten zu geben.
Da er sofort den Schnabel nach oben aufreisst, wenn man mit einem Schnalzen kommt, sage ich absolut gar nichts (was wirklich schwer fällt) und tippe stattdessen mit der Pinzette geräuschvoll auf den Boden der jeweiligen Futterschale, aus der er essen soll.
Fips kommt dann in einem rasenden Tempo genau dahin, wo das Geräusch ist.
Anfangs sperrte er dann immer den Schnabel nach oben auf - aber mit der Zeit lernte er, dass das Futter eher von unten kommt.
Nachmittags hat er dann erstmals richtig und auch länger (mit Nachschlag) selbst aus der Insektenschale und aus der Schale mit den gequetschten Sämereien gefuttert 
Jetzt muss er als nächstes lernen, sich zu merken wo die Schüsseln sind, weil ich ja nun nicht den Rest seines Lebens den ganzen Tag vor dem Flexarium sitzen und auf den Schalenboden klopfen will 
Fips kommt auch super im Flexarium zurecht.
Er hat auch gleich sein Häuschen wieder bezogen 
Einmal bekam Karlchen von ihm Prügel: das war, als Karlchen den Geräuschen von Fips folgend in dessen Haus eindrang 
Da wurde Karlchen postwendend und mit Nachdruck wieder raus befördert.
Ich habe ihm jetzt Karls Nisthöhle (den Karton) mit dem Ausstiegsloch mit ins Flexarium gestellt (ist noch nicht auf den Fotos) und diesen von drinnen mit Heu und einer Kuschelsocke ausgepolstert.
Dan habe ich Karlchen davor gestellt und es dauerte keine Minute, da verschwand er darin, fuhrwerkte da eine Weile rum und dann hat er es sich wohl dort gemütlich gemacht - jedenfalls hörte und sah ich danach nichts mehr von ihm 
Fussel rannte immer ums und übers Flexarium und suchte den Eingang.
Er wollte da unbedingt auch rein.
Nachdem er festgestellt hatte, dass da kein Eingang war, verzog er sich auf einen der obersten Zweige unter der Decke bei den Schwalben zum Schlafen.
Ich werde jetzt morgen anfangen, erstmal immer, wenn ich im Vogelzimmer bin, die Front des Flexariums auf zu machen, so dass Fussel, wenn er will da rein kann.
Sowie ich den Eindruck habe, dass es mit den Dreien so geht, dass keiner in echte Bedrängnis gerät, kann das Flexarium halb auf bleiben, so dass Fussel zwar rein klettern, die anderen Zwei aber nicht raus fallen können.
                   

Feline ist heute mehrmals im Vogelzimmer geflogen und erstaunlicherweise meist zumindest grob da gelandet, wo sie landen wollte 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sie rechts wieder geringgradig etwas sehen kann, denn sie hat mehrfach auf Bewegung dort reagiert 
Heute Abend ist es mir gelungen, mal eine Reihe Fotos von Feline zu machen, wie sie den Kopf überdreht.
Das erste Foto zeigt sie, wie sie den Kopf nach links rum dreht - eigentlich, um ihr Gefieder zu putzen, aber das klappt nicht, denn der Kopf dreht sich zu hoch rum.

Alle anderen Fotos mit gedrehtem Kopf sind ausnahmslos eine Drehung rechts herum!!! - auch die, wo der Kopf quasi an der linken Schulter ist.
Sie dreht ihren Kopf fast um 360 Grad  - mir tut der Hals schon nur vom Zuschauen weh!
Wie sie den Kopf bei den Drehungen bewegt, zeigt eindeutig, dass da eine Blockade sitzt.
Ich setze große Hoffnungen in die Osteopathie 
Ein Foto ist da noch, wo sie den Flügel auffächert.
Ihr Gefieder hat nicht so gelitten, wie ich es anfangs befürchtet hatte!!!!
Allerdings habe ich auch, da sie es nicht kann, da der Kopf sich nicht entsprechend positionieren lässt, die Gefiederpflege täglich für sie gemacht.
                 

Mecki hat die Nacht überstanden  und begrüßte mich mit leisem Betteln heute Morgen 
Sie futtert gut und regelmäßig und auch ihr Kot sieht gut aus.
Was allerdings auffiel:
1. sie "zitterte" immer noch - irgendwie vibrierte ihr ganzer Körper.
Unter der Wärmeplatte saß sie auf dem obersten Nestrand - berührte also mit dem Kopf fast die Heizpatte.
Die tiefste Stelle im Nest lag bei knapp über 30 Grad.
Da wo sie sass hatte es knapp 40 Grad!
Bis in den Nachmittag hinein suchte sie  diese extreme Hitze - dann stieg sie ab auf "kühlere" Temperaturen.
2. leider "knistert" ihre Atmung - sie muss also Flüssigkeit in den Lungen haben.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie das resorbiert.
Gegen Abend war das Knistern etwas weniger.
Ihr Gefieder sah heute schon deutlich besser aus und bekam sogar stellenweise schon wieder Glanz 
Da sie abgesehen von der Lunge einen stabilen Eindruck machte und auch keine __ Parasiten zu finden waren, habe ich sie heute mit Nest und Wärmeplatte zu Feline ins Flexarium gestellt, damit sie die anderen Schwalben hört und sich nicht so alleine fühlt.
Scheint ihr zu gefallen - sie hat sich den ganzen Abend mit Feline unterhalten 
           

PS. Das habe ich ganz vergessen: 
Heute Morgen wurde ich von karl "abgefangen"  
Er holte sich eine Wachsmottenlarve ab, bevor er wieder in den Fichten verschwand - also es geht ihm gut! 
Rein wollte er nicht......


----------



## Krächzi (19. Aug. 2017)

....ja, da tut einem wirklich wirklich das Genick weh, wenn man das Bild von Feline mit verdrehtem Hals sieht.


----------



## Krächzi (19. Aug. 2017)

schön, dass Karl wieder aufgetaucht ist


----------



## Tanny (19. Aug. 2017)

ja, und Karl war heute wieder da - nur diesmal tauchte er gleich direkt im Vogelzimmer auf, hat sich da vollgefuttert, eine Runde geschlafen und ist dann wieder abgedüst 

Heute war ein echter Herbsttag  
Regen, Wind und richtig kalt - eklig!!!
Die Vögel haben den Tag entsprechend größtenteils drin verbracht und nicht wirklich Interesse gezeigt, weiter als bis zur AUsflugklappe am Vogelzimmer Richtung draussen vorzudringen....wen wundert es....

Dies wird jetzt eine "Stakkatoberichterstattung" - ich muss ins Bett - sonst überstehe ich den Tag morgen nicht. 
Morgen früh gegen 7 Uhr (oder früher oder später) kommt eine kleine Schwalbe aus dem Augsburger Raum - die Päppler haben extra eine Nachtfahrt organisiert, damit es für die Kleine möglichst stressarm ist. 
Morgen Abend irgendwann nach 19 Uhr kommt eine kleine Schwalbe aus Dänemark. 
Beide sind Überwinterer - das wird dieses Jahr echt abenteuerlich in meinem Esszimmer/Küche.....

Herzi war heute zum allerersten mal, seit ich sie kenne nicht ein einziges Mal erschienen 
Sie wird wohl langsam erwachsen - da ändern sich die Prioritäten  

Bei den drei Rauchschwalben und den Mehlschwalben  war alles wie immer, wenn das Wetter mies ist. Die Rauchschwalben bewegten sich von der Duschstange zur Ausflugklappe und zurück - Abends jagte vor allem Alfi fleissig, als ich die __ Fliegen raus ließ  
Die Mehlschwalben bewegten sich gleich gar nicht: sie sassen auf ihrem Korkstamm in der AUsflugklappe und schauten "Fern"......
            

Feline versuchte einige Male einen kleinen Flug und landete immer entweder am Fliegengitter am Fenster oder aber irgendwo an "ihrem" Flexarium - also sie muss zumindest irgend etwas sehen  
            


Karlchen hat jetzt auch ein Haus bekommen, da Fips ihn ja nicht mit rein lässt. 
Karlchen wollte aber unbedingt eine Kuschelsocke mit rein haben - als die da war, hat er sein Heim zufrieden bezogen  
Ansonsten futtert er jetzt schon ganz gut selbständig - aber immer erst, wenn ich auf sein Betteln reagiert habe und dann mit der Pinzette in die Schüssel klopfe. 
Er muss glaube ich noch begreifen, dass das Futter immer da ist - auch dann, wenn ich nicht klopfe  
Fips gefällt das Flexarium glaube ich ganz gut, da er dort an den Wänden überall Halt findet  
Fussel verliert zunehmend seine Scheu und turnt im kompletten Vogelzimmer rum - auch, wenn ich da bin  
Noch ein wenig mehr Zutrauen, und ich kann ihn meiner Osteopathin mit vorstellen, wenn sie aus dem Urlaub zurück ist 
                            

Mecki macht sich gut  
Sie bettelt und futtert klasse und ich konnte heute keine Knackgeräusche bei der Atmung hören 
Allerdings find ich auffällig, dass sie die Augen immer noch halb zu hat und es ist völlig ungewöhnlich, dass eine Schwalbe in dem Alter immer noch Temperaturen von knapp unter 40 Grad sucht! 
Die Kleine hockt immer noch die meiste Zeit so dicht an der Wärmeplatte, wie es irgend geht - also praktisch mit dem Kopf fast dagegen 
Nur selten steigt sie mal ins Nest ab, wo es immerhin auch noch kuschelige knapp 30 Grad hat. 
Diese zwei DInge kommen mir sehr merkwürdig vor und ich denke, ich muss zumindest noch mit unangenehmen "Überraschungen" rechnen. 
Aber jetzt denke ich erstmal positiv: sie macht einen rundum zufriedenen EIndruck - was will man mehr  
    

...ach ja, und falls irgendwer von EUch zufällig eine Rabenkrähe kennt, die dringend eine AUswilderungsstelle sucht.....

darf auch gerne weiter verlinkt werden - der Kleine sucht wirklich dringend: 

https://www.wildvogel-rettung.de/wildvogelhilfe-aktuelles/


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2017)

...und wieder viel Regen, Wind und "kalt" - ab und an verirrten sich mal kurz ein paar Sonnenstrahlen zu uns.
Mit anderen Worten: wir haben uns mit "schönstem 2017er "Sommerwetter" präsentiert".....

Aber zunächst zu meinen "Altbewohnern", die durch die heutigen Neuzugänge nicht direkt berührt wurden 

Herzi ist heute wieder nicht aufgetaucht.
Allerdings erzählte Ina, dass Herzi gestern ein mal kurz in der Sitzecke war (als ich füttern war) und sich bei ihr ein Leckerli abgeholt hat 
Das beruhigt mich doch sehr, denn das legt nahe, dass sie sich wirklich nur langsam abnabelt und ihr nichts passiert ist 
Asterix, Obelix und Kati saßen heute Morgen zusammen auf der Voliere und warteten sehnlichst auf ein paar Rosinen 

Karl war heute wieder häufig und lange in der Voliere und dem Vogelzimmer.
Er hat unter anderem Fussel den Aufstieg aus der Voliere ins Vogelzimmer gezeigt.
Fussel wurde da draussen immer völlig nervös, wenn er zwar raus gefunden hat, aber nicht wieder zurück hoch zur Ausflugluke fand.
Ich hatte ihm immer, wenn er mal draussen war, ein Seil raushängen müssen, damit er zurück konnte.
Heute hatte ich ihn mal gelassen - und er kletterte so ziemlich jeden Zweig hoch, der im Nirgendwo endete.
Nur den, der wirklich nach oben führt, hatte er nie auf dem Plan.
Karl kam ihm zur Hilfe, als er immer hektischer wurde: er flog auf einen Zweig kurz vor Fussel und hüpfte dann Stück für Stück den richtigen Zweig hoch .....und Fussel folgte ihm 
Als Fussel es endlich begriffen hatte, gab es kein Halten mehr: er ist heute zig mal rein und raus, hoch und runter geklettert 
Ein Foto von Fussel habe ich heute nicht.
Ich hatte die Kamera den ganzen Tag nicht dabei und heute Abend bei der letzten Fütterung habe ich nur schnell fotografiert, weil ich da keine Unruhe mehr rein bringen wollte.

Bei Fips und Karlchen ist alles beim Alten - beiden geht es gut und Karlchen wird immer besser und sicherer in der Selbstversorgung.
Ich denke, es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann hat er es raus 
           

Alfi war heute extrem anhänglich.
Sowie man ins Vogelzimmer kam, kam er angeflogen und häufig landete er beim Füttern auf dem Flexarium oder Abends auch auf meiner Schulter.
Ab und an nahm er auch ein Futtertier mit - aber manchmal wollte er gar nicht futtern, sondern einfach nur etwas erzählen 
Morgen soll das Wetter angeblich besser sein.
Wenn sich das bestätigt, werde ich mit Alfi und Diego raus gehen.
Es wird Zeit, dass sie die weite Welt erobern, damit sie noch Anschluss finden und vor allem noch ordentlich trainieren können, bevor es auf die Reise geht.
Moritz steckte heute viel mit Tinky zusammen - ab und an flogen die zwei auch raus in die Voliere.
       

Dann kam heute Morgen zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr "Trixie" an 
Trixie ist eine kleine, bildschöne Rauchschwalbe.
Sie hat einen ganz leicht hängenden Flügel und eventuell auch brüchiges Gefieder (eine Feder war wohl gestern naoch abgebrochen).
Zur Zeit kann sie noch nicht __ fliegen und muss voraussichtlich auch überwintern.
Auf jeden Fall ist sie ein Fall für meine Osteopathin 
Ihre Familie hatte sich entschieden, Nachts von Augsburg hier hoch zu fahren, damit es für Trixie so schonend wie möglich wird - nachts schläft sie ja sowieso....
Diese Entscheidung hat sich bezahlt gemacht
Nachdem wir die Kleine ausgepackt und ins Flexarium gesetzt hatten, dauerte es nur wenige Minuten, wo sie sich leicht aufgeregt umschaute, dann sass sie da, als wäre sie schon immer da gewesen - keine Angst, keine Unsicherheit - die Kleine hat ein gigantisches Vertrauen in "ihre Familie" 
Auch Futter nahm sie sofort und als ich das Rotlicht an machte, verbrachte sie den größten Teil des Tages darunter und schien es aus vollen Zügen zu geniessen.
Oft sass Feline dicht bei ihr und die zwei haben auch schon viel miteinander geredet
Trixie´s Vorgeschichte ist umfangreich und wirklich an machen Stellen unglaublich.
Ihre Familie wird sich hier anmelden und ich habe sie gebeten, Trixies Vorgeschichte  selbst zu erzählen - ich fürchte, ich würde einges durcheinander bringen oder unvollständig wieder geben.
Sie werden also hier voraussichtlich am Dienstag, wenn sie wieder zu Hause in Augsburg sind, mal selbst berichten 
Ansonsten haben wir einen tollen Tag verbracht und ich hatte tatkräftige Unterstützung beim Jagen und Vögel füttern.
Die Jagdhilfe kam gerade recht, denn angesichts des Wetters war der Jagderfolg äußerst kläglich.
Und ansonsten war der Tag fast wie Urlaub bei so viel Fütterhilfe 
        

Mecki hat die AUgen heute ganz auf  und sie machte auf mich erstmals den Eindruck, als sei sie nicht mehr "wackelig".
Sie sucht immer noch die "große Hitze" unter der Wärmeplatte - aber ansonsten ist sie richtig gut drauf.
Atemgeräusche sind nicht mehr zu hören, sie futtert wie ein Scheunendrescher und ihr Kot kommt regelmäßig und absolut in Ordnung 
Hrute war ich erstmals richtig optimistisch, dass sie gesund gross wird 
Fotos leider sehr dunkel, da ich sie heute Abend nicht noch mal unter der Wärmeplatte rausholen und die Platte auch nicht anheben wollte, da Trixie bereits oben drauf schlief.
       

Abends zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr kam dann die kleine Mehlschwalbe "Aerö".
WIe der Name denken lässt, kommt sie von der dänischen Insel Aerö.
Vor zwei oder drei Tagen wurde sie *hier* gerettet.

Die Stallbesitzerin hatte beobachtet, dass die Kleine anders, als ihre Geschwister das Nest, welches wohl sehr hoch unter der Decke war,  nicht verließ.
Als sich an der Situation nichts änderte, sind sie unter großem Aufwand zu dem nest hoch gestiegen und haben die Kleine raus geholt.
Sie hatte sich in einem Pferdeschweifhaar, welches die Eltern verbaut hatten, hoffnungslos verfangen.
Ein Fuss/Bein ist verletzt - sie kann es nicht gebrauchen - verfärbt ist da glücklicherweise nichts.
Außerdem hat sie sich leider das Schweifhaar auch um die Schwungfedern des einen Flügels gezogen und diese teilweise abgebrochen 
Dies bedeutet unabhängig von der Entwicklung des Beines Überwinterung bis zur nächsten Mauser.

Da eine Überwinterung wohl unumgänglich sein wird, entschied sich die Stallbesitzerin, mir die Kleine vorbei zu bringen.
Weil sie ohnehin heute zu einem Reitlehrgang in der Nähe von Hamburg unterwegs war, hat sie, nachdem sie  ihr Pferd am Veranstaltungsort abgeladen und einquartiert hatte, sich noch mal ins Auto geschwungen und mir die Kleine gebracht.
Die kleine Mehlschwalbe ist ja eigentlich in einem Alter, in dem sie ihr Nest bereits verlassen hat und selbständig ist.
Entsprechend scheu ist sie.
Dann die lange Reise und die Tatsache, dass sie anders als Trixie ja noch keinen langen Kontakt zu Menschen hatte, wo sie Vertrauen aufbauen konnte - das alles war extrem für die Kleine.
Als wir sie im Vogelzimmer auf die Beute zu den anderen setzten, flatterte sie sofort in Panik weg.
Es dauerte eine Weile, bis sie etwas zur Ruhe kam und raslisierte, dass da noch mehr Mehlschwalben waren.
Weil sie auf der langen Reise nur jeweils ein paar Fliegen bekommen hatte - sie frisst noch nicht freiwillig - habe ich ihr noch zwei Heimchen eingegeben.
Danach haben wir das Vogelzimmer erst einmal verlassen, in der Hoffnung, dass die Kleine dann zur Ruhe kommt.
Als ich so ca 45 Minuten später wieder hin ging, flüchtete sie sofort in hektischer Panik einbeinig das Fliegengitter am Fenster hoch - und steckte die anderen drei gleich an.
Jede Bewegung verursachte bei ihr Panik.
Da die anderen drei Mehlschwalben außerdem nicht so ganz freundlich zu ihr waren, entschied ich, sie, naxchdem ich sie noch mal gefüttert hatte, erst einmal separat zu setzen, damit sie zur Ruhe kommen kann.
Ich habe das kleine Transportflexarium genommen, eine Rinde als Sitzplatz rein gelegt, dazu eine kleine Schale mit Insekten ud eine kleine Schale Wasser.
Das Flexarium stellte ich so auf die Beute, dass sie ganz nahe bei den anderen Dreien sitzen und sie auch sehen und kommunizieren kann.
Bis auf die Seite zu den anderen Schwalben habe ich alle Seiten mit einem Handtuch abgehängt.
Anfangs kletterte sie hektisch die Flexarienwand zu den anderen Schwalben hoch.
Als ich später noch mal nachschauen ging, sass sie im abgedunkelten Bereich auf der Rinde und schlief.
Ich hoffe, dass sie sich morgen etwas beruhigt hat und dann zu den anderen kann.
Das Bein habe ich mir noch nicht mäher angeschaut - sie muss erst mal dringend zur Ruhe kommen.
Ich vermute aber, dass da ein Nerv betroffen ist. Ich gebe jetzt erstmal Futtertiere, die ich in etwas Hypericum(aufgelöste Kügelchen)  bade.
Fotos von Aerö gibt es heute nicht - nur vom Flexarium:


----------



## Krächzi (21. Aug. 2017)

Schön, dass Karl und Herzi und die Amseln noch da sind, und zu Besuch kommen. Und Karl ist offenbar ein Spatz mit "soft skills"  . Er hat nicht nur das Problem von Fips erkannt, sondern ihm auch noch geholfen. Auf die Geschichte von Trixie bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## Tanny (22. Aug. 2017)

Heute Morgen begann der Tag, wie er gestern endete: Regen, Wind, kalt = Herbst  
Am frühen Vormittag zeigte sich endlich etwas Sonne und sofort war es einige Grad wärmer, der Himmel war auf den Schlag schwarz von jagenden Schwalben und die nächsten Tage soll es gutes Wetter bleiben.

Bei Fips und Karlchen gab es heute nichts Neues - sie scheinen mit ihrem Gehege super klar zu kommen und sich wohl zu fühlen  
Fussel kann bald beim Iron-Man mitmachen - zumindest, was seine Kondition anbelangt. 
Seit er den EIn- und AUsstieg sicher beherrscht, geht es den ganzen Tag rein und raus - hoch und runter.....er trainiert täglich mindestens mehrere Kilometer 
            

Da es entgegen den Vorhersagen heute Morgen wieder total ungemütlich war, habe ich die Schwalben da noch nicht raus gelassen. 
Aber ich habe die Tür zum Vogelvorzimmer auf gemacht, damit die Schwalben das Zimmer kennen lernen. 
Ich habe mir nämlich überlegt, die Schwalben durch die Tür raus zu lassen, da sie durch die Ausflugluke nicht zurück kommen mögen in die Voliere. 
Wenn sie Abends wieder rein wollen, werden sie sich durch die Tür ins Vorzimmer nur trauen, wenn sie beides kennen. 
Kaum hatte ich die Verbindungstür zum Vorzimmer auf, waren Tinky und Alfi auch schon im Vorzimmer - flogen dort laut quatschend rum und sassen immer wieder am Fenster. 
Als Mittags dann plötzlich die Sonne durchbrach und innerhalb von Minuten der Himmel voller Schwalben war, gab es für die zwei kein Halten mehr: 
ganz aufgeregt flogen sie vor dem Fenster hin und her - und als ich die Tür öffnete, flogen sie schnurstracks zur Tür raus und hoch in den grossen Schwarm Jungschwalben  
Innerhalb von Sekunden hatte ich die Beiden aus den Augen verloren. 
Nach einer Weile war der Schwarm weiter gezogen auf die Koppeln, wo fleissig gejagt wurde. 
Ich rechnete nicht damit, die Zwei noch mal wieder zu sehen, denn sie waren altersmäßig bereits "weit über die Uhr". 

Ca eine halbe Stunde, nachdem der Schwalbenschwarm weg war, drehte Diego plötzlich in der Voliere durch: am Himmel waren einige Mehlschwalben erschienen und Diego flog von Gitter zu Gitter und rief nach den Mehlschwalben, als ginge es um sein Leben. 
Ich hatte Angst, dass er sich mit seiner Kopflosigkeit das Gefieder kaputt macht - darum habe ich ihm die Volierentür geöffnet - er würde sowieso nicht wieder kommen. 
Mehlschwalben neigen eher nicht dazu, nach dem Verlassen des Nestes noch lange bei den ELtern zu bleiben - und Diego ist ja schon lange seinem Nest entwachsen. 
Er flog sofort, als die Tür auf war raus und entschwand in die Mehlschwalbengruppe, die dann Richtung Nachbardorf weiter zog. 

Gegen 8.30 Uhr Abends - ich hatte da gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet, landete plötzlich Tinky auf meiner Schulter und sperrte den Schnabel auf  
Sie ließ sich einen riesigen Grashüpfer geben - dann flog sie wieder auf zu Alfi, der uns die ganze Zeit umkreiste. 
Als Tinky wieder in der Luft war, flogen die zwei einen Schleife und dann ging es direkt durchs Stalltor ins Heulager, wo sie sich mit ein wenig Abstand oben unter der Decke in die Reihe Jungschwalben der dortigen Brut einreihten, um dort die Nacht zu verbringen 

Diego habe ich wie erwartet nicht mehr zu sehen bekommen. 

Betty und Sid scheinen keine riesige Sehnsucht nach Diego zu haben - sie verbrachten den Tag in der Ausflugklappe und  Betty flog zwischendurch immer mal eine Runde. 
Erst Abends - gegen 18 oder 19 Uhr drehte sie plötzlich in der Voliere so durch, wie Diego am Nachmittag. 
Ich konnte sie nicht sehen - aber ich vermute, da müssen irgendwo Mehlschwalben gewesen sein.
Mir war es zu spät für eine Freilassung - außerdem wollte ich eigentlich Betty gerne noch erst meiner Osteopathin vorstellen - deswegen ließ ich alle Ausgänge zu. 
Aber ich denke, morgen werde ich sie raus lassen müssen, wenn sie wieder so verrückt spielt. 
Sie will mit Nachdruck und seit sie Abends so abgedreht ist, verweigert sie jegliche Futteraufnahme. 
Insofern werde ich sie morgen los lassen müssen, wenn ich nicht riskieren will, dass sie abbaut. 
Aber sie fliegt so gut, dass es kein Problem sein wird 
        

Aerö hat heute Morgen sofort ganz freiwillig von der Pizette gefuttert und auch lange nicht mehr so viel Scheu an den Tag gelegt
Da sie nach wie vor bei den anderen Mehlschwalben nicht so richtig Anschluss fand, habe ich versucht, sie mal ins Flexarium zu den Rauschschwalben zu setzen. 
Das klappte super - sie verbrachte den Tag unter dem Rotlicht und machte einen sehr entspannten EIndruck. 
Abends wurde sie unruhig und ich hatte den EIndruck, dass sie für die Nacht nicht dort bleiben wollte.
Also setzte ich sie auf die Beute. 
Dort kletterte sie sofort zu Sid und Betty und die 3 hockten so eng aneinander gedrängt vor dem Insektengitter, eir zuvor immer mit Diego 
Ihr Fuss sieht leider alles andere, als gut aus. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass dass der Fuss das Problem ist, ich denke, das kommt vom Sprunggelenk. 
Das Gelenk ist total steif. 
Ob und in welchem Umfang sich das wieder berappelt, muss die Zeit zeigen. 
__ Fliegen kann sie hingegen bereits recht gut 
            
 

Moritz hat nach dem Abflug der Rauchschwalben seinen Tagerythmus geändert: 
Sie pendelt zwischen Flexarium/Rotlicht, Duschstange und Mehlschwalben in der Ausflugklappe hin und her. 
Mit Trixie hat sie sich bereits etwas angefreundet 

Trixie hat sich super eingelebt. 
Sie bewegt sich im Flexarium, als wäre sie nie woanders gewesen. 
Ihren Platz unter dem Rotlicht verteidigt sie bereits vehement - Aerö musste einige Male einstecken - dann wurde es ihr zu bunt und sie giftete Trixie an - danach hatten sie beide Platz unter dem Rotlicht 
Zwischendurch geht Trixie immer mal eine Runde fliegen!!!
Sie schafft es von mal zu Mal besser, auch manöver im Vogelzimmer zu drehen. 
Einzig ihre anvisierten Ziele trifft sie nicht immer sicher. 
Aber ich denke, das lernt sie schnell. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie sich pudelwohl fühlt und auch Feline ist immer mal fliegen gegangen. 
Sie kann definitiv etwas sehen, aber irgendwie kann sie Distanzen nicht richtig abschätzen,was die Landung regelmäqig zu einem Abenteuer macht. 
Heute Abend ist Trixie zu Mecki ins Nest geklettert um dort neben Mecki zu übernachten 
Später gesellte auch Feline sich dazu und zu guter Letzt stellte auch Moritz fest, dass es einsam ist auf der Duschstange und begab sich ebenfalls zum Nest


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist Trixie zu Mecki ins Nest geklettert um dort neben Mecki zu übernachten
> Später gesellte auch Feline sich dazu und zu guter Letzt stellte auch Moritz fest, dass es einsam ist auf der Duschstange und begab sich ebenfalls zum Nest


Rudelkuscheln ist aber auch was Feines


----------



## Schwalbe17 (22. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Kirstin,
ist das schön jeden Tag "live" von Deinen Pfleglingen zu lesen.
Das sich Mecki so gut entwickelt und sich mit Trixie angefreundet hat finden wir super.

Was Trixie fliegt!! Wow, dann hat sie es alleine bis auf die andere Seite zum Fenster geschaft?!  Wir sind begeistert!

Anbei wie von Dir bereits angekündigt die Vorgeschichte von Trixie.

Trixie ist eins von 4 Schwalbenküken welche bei uns im Pferdestall in diesem Nest geschlüpft sind. 
Am Montag den 07.August war es soweit und die Schwälbchen waren flügge.
Ihre Geschwister übten und flogen vom Nest auf die Balken. Am Abend hab ich Trixie zum ersten Mal am Boden entdeckt, sie konnte scheinbar noch nicht __ fliegen
und ich setzte sie dann ins Nest zurückgesetzt damit Sie nicht von den Pferden über Nacht zertreten wird.

Am nächsten Morgen saß sie alleine im Nest wurde aber noch von den Eltern versorgt, bereits am Mittag war sie schon wieder auf dem Boden, den ich Gott sei Dank
schon mit Stroh gepolstert hatte. Ich setzte sie auf einen Balken im Stall. Als ich abends in den Stall kam war sie nirgends mehr zu sehen.

Am Mittwoch den 09. August morgens konnte ich sie bei der Stallarbeit nicht entdecken und hoffte, dass sie endlich mit Ihren Geschwistern und Eltern nach Insekten jagt.
Leider entdeckte ich die Schwalbe aber wenig später unter einem Holunderbusch direkt neben dem Stallausgang. Nachdem Sie hin und wieder von ihren Eltern angeflogen wurde machte ich mir keine Sorgen und ließ Trixie für den Rest des Tages in Ruhe. Am Abend war sie verschwunden. Ich hoffte das Beste.

Am Donnerstag hörte ich immer wieder leises ziepend aus der Koppel. Als ich nachschaute fand ich die Jungschwalbe vollkommen entkräftet, zitternd mit ausgesteckten Flügeln halb auf der Seite liegend mitten im Gras. Ich beobachtete sie aus sicherere Entfernung ob die Alttiere noch zum Füttern kamen, leider Fehlanzeige. Trixie hatte wohl bis zur Erschöpfung versucht zu Fuß hinter ihrer Familie her zu laufen, da sie leider immer noch nicht fliegen konnte.

Da es mittlerweile sehr kühl war und sich für mehrere Tage Regen ankündigte und Trixie nun eine leichte Beute für Raubvögel, Füchse und Marder war nahm ich sie mit nach Hause. Wir (mittlerweile war die ganze Familie involviert) gaben die Schwalbe beim Tierarzt ab um Ihren Gesundheitszustand kontrollieren zu lassen. Da die Praxis sehr ausgelastet war dauerte das Ergebnis leider bis zum frühen Abend. Zum Glück war nichts gebrochen, aber es hieß, dass sie wenig Chancen hat da sie nicht sperrte. Fliegen kann sie vermutlich nicht, weil der linke Flügel leicht hängt und die Federn nicht so ausgebildet sind wie auf der rechten Flügelseite. Mit dieser Diagnose holte wir sie zu uns nach Hause mit dem Hinweis der Praxismitarbeiterin es doch mal mit Heimchen zu versuchen (in der Praxis wurde es aus Mangel an Alternativen mit Katzenfutter probiert).

Während die Schwalbe beim Tierarzt war versuchten wir Ratschläge und Hilfestellung für die Pflege zu bekommen, doch weder vom Tierheim noch von anderen Arztpraxen und Tierkliniken waren hilfreiche Informationen zu erhalten. Neben Aussagen wie "geben Sie sie in der Tierklinik ab hier wird die Schwalbe mit Nestlingsfutter über Nacht versorgt und dann ins Tierheim überwiesen" bis zu Sprüchen "das ist doch eh vergebenen Liebesmüh" war alles dabei, aber nichts wirklich nützliches. Auch im Internet waren zig Seiten mit auch widersprüchlichen Aussagen uns "rauchte mittlerweile" der Kopf und die Zeit lief davon.

Bevor die Läden schlossen kauften wir noch Heimchen und die ganze Familie war auf der Fliegenjagd. Am Abend starteten wir unseren ersten Fütterungsversuch und waren sehr überrascht, sie sperrte sehr wohl und vertilgte alle gefangenen Insekten und sogar 8 Heimchen. Da es mittlerweile dunkel wurde setzen wir die Schwalbe in einen Karton (abgedeckt mit einem leichten Baumwolltuch) mit Luftlöchern zum Übernachten.

Am nächsten Tag ging die Internetrecherche weiter. Wir fanden die informative Seite der Wildvogelhilfe und gingen auf den Link der Auffangstationen (deutschlandweit) um hier die dringend benötigten Informationen von einer erfahrenen Päppelstelle zu erhalten. Wir wählten einen Kontakt mit "Spezialgebiet Schwalbe" und kamen bei Kirstin raus. Es folgte ein sehr kompetentes, informatives und hilfreiches Telefongespräch sowie den Hinweis auf die Webseite der Wildvogel-Rettung mit weiteren super ausführlichen Infos. Wir studierten die Seiten genau und richten Fütterung und Pflege exakt danach aus. Da wir zwei Katzen haben und Trixie sich nicht im Haus bewegen kann richteten wir ein Vogelzimmer ein.

               

Trixie hatte von Anfang an großen Appetit, die ersten zwei Tag saß sie fast nur auf einer Stelle aber ab dem dritten Tag wurde Sie zunehmend entdeckungsfreudiger und lebhafter. Durch einen dicken Zweig ermöglichten wir Ihr vom Boden auf den Fenstersims zu klettern, wovon sie nun täglich in die Ferne schaute. Leider verbesserte sich ihre Flugfähigkeit nicht, so dass sie vermutlich überwintern muss. Nach 10 Tagen war uns Trixie schon richtig ans Herz gewachsen. Trotzdem hatten wir das Gefühl, dass ihr was fehlte, nämlich den Kontakt zu Artgenossen. Da wir in Kirstin von Anfang an das allergrößte Vertrauen haben, fragten wir Sie ob es nicht möglich wäre, Trixie aufzunehmen. Zu unserer großen Freude erklärte Sie sich sofort bereit und so machten wir uns auf die Reise in den Norden. Es war sehr schön zu sehen wie schnell sich Trixie einlebte und Freunde fand. 

Wir bedanken uns für den herzlichen Empfang und die vielen hilfreichen und nützlichen Informationen. Uns hat es viel Freude bereitet Trixies zukünftiges Zuhause und Ihre Mitbewohner kennenzulernen und wünschen allen Pfleglingen Gute Besserung und Allzeit guten Flug!

Wir werden den Chat weiterhin aufmerksam verfolgen


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2017)

@Schwalbe17
vielen Dank, dass Du Eure Vorgeschichte selbst eingestellt hast - das hätte ich nie so vollständig hinbekommen 
Ich hoffe, Ihr seid auf Eurer Rückreise einigermaßen gut durchgekommen und nicht erst irgendwann mitten in der Nacht angekommen.
Es ist absolut grossartig, was Ihr für eine gigantische Reise für Trixie auf Euch genommen habt 

Heute hatten wir endlich von Anfang an gutes Wetter (und morgen soll es auch toll werden!).
Etwas windig war es noch, was leider die Anzahl der __ Fliegen an Blacky ziemlich gering ausfallen ließ.
Dafür habe ich aber viele Grashüpfer und eine Menge Schuster/Schnaken/Grasmücken fangen können 

Als ich heute Morgen ins Vogelzimmer kam, musste ich mir erstmal "die Augen reiben".
Da hüpften zwei Spatzen durch die Zweige 
Das Flexarium war aber zu - wie war Karlchen raus gekommen? ...war mein erster Gedanke....
....dann: aber DER kann sehen????
Dann realsierte ich, dass es Karl war, der da mit Fussel herumhüpfte 
Ich habe gestern Abend, als ich zu machte nicht mitbekommen, das Karl offensichtlich zum Schlafen nach Hause gekommen ist.
Er muss ganz still und versteckt in den Birkenzweigen gesessen haben 
Fussel turnt mit wahrer Begeisterung und unermüdlich rein und raus.
Er wird zunehmend entspannter, wenn man im Raum ist - sogar, wenn ich mich in seine Richtung bewege....solange ich ihn nicht beachte.
Bei Karlchen habe ich heute zum ersten Mal beobachtet, dass er seine Wege mit dem Schabel "abtastet".
Er fängt an, seinen Schnabel zu benutzen, wie einen Blindenstock 
Die Futterschüsseln kennt er mittlerweile in und auswendig - allerdings nur, wenn er sich unbeobachtet fühlt.
Wenn er merkt, dass ich da bin, ist er sofort "hilflos" und schreit lauthals nach Futter.
Fips ist mittlerweile wieder so scheu, wie vor seinem Unfall.
Seit er seine Fortbewegungstechnik so ausgefeilt hat, dass er wirklich schnell und sicher überall hin kommt und seit er vollkommen eigenständig Futter suchen und aus der Wasserschale trinken kann, meidet er den Kontakt mit mir und anderen Menschen wieder.
Er ist wieder ein wilder, kleiner Spatz, der mich in seiner kleinen Welt nicht mehr braucht (außer zum Futter auffüllen) und sich offensichtlich ganz wohl fühlt solange man ihn als Mensch in Ruhe lässt 
Karlchen hingegen kuschelt gerne mal in der Hand.
                 

Bei den Mehlschwalben hat sich mit Diegos Weggang und Aerö s Kommen die Ordnung verändert:
Betty saß den Tag über wenn sie nicht flog in der Einflugklappe und schaute dem Treiben auf dem Hof zu.
Oft hatte sie Gesellschaft von Moritz, die ja mit Tinky s und Alfi s Ausflug ebenfalls ihre direkte Gesellschaft verloren hat.
Sid und Aerö hatte ich morgens mit in die Ausflugklappe gesetzt.
Lange saßen die Zwei eng aneinander gekuschelt auf der Rinde, während Betty von Anfang an etwas abseits saß.
Irgendwann flog Aerö dann in die Voliere - und ich war erstaunt, wie gut sie flog, trotz der massiv geschädigten und eingekürzten Schwungfedern 
Allerdings gestaltete sich die Landung angesichts des unbrauchbaren Fusses schwierig und nachdem sie auf dem Boden landete, kam sie von dort nicht mehr hoch.
Sie versuchte mehrfach verzweifelt, wieder hoch zu kommen, aber es klappte nicht.
Also sammelte ich sie ein und nahm sie erst mal mit rein auf den Platz am Fenster, weil ich sie gleich füttern wollte - ich bin mir bei ihr noch nicht sicher, ob sie sich selbst was aus der Schale holt - von der Pinzette schnappt sie sich ihr Futter einwandfrei 
Sie war keine 5 Minuten da unten im Fenster, da hüpfte Sid von der Ausflugklappe runter und setzte sich dicht neben Aerö - sie verbrachten den Rest des Tages zufrieden vor sich hin brabbelnd dort  Ich glaube, die Zwei haben sich gesucht und gefunden - das wird die Überwinterung für beide leichter machen 
Betty hat heute keine ANdeutungen gemacht, raus in die Freiheit zu wollen - was mir ganz lieb war.
Ich würde sie, auch wenn sie mittlerweile super fliegt und auch jagen kann, gerne noch meiner Osteopathin vorstellen.
Heute Abend saßen wieder alle Drei zusammen am Fenster auf ihrem Schlafplatz:
       
...und ich sehe gerade: ich habe heute ein Foto von Moritz vergessen 

Bei den Rauchschwalben hat sich heute viel getan 
Zunächst einmal ist Mecki heute in das Schwalbennest an der Wand umgezogen.
Sie braucht die Wärmeplatte offensichtlich nicht mehr - heute Morgen saß sie hinter dem Nest am Boden im Flexarium.
Nachdem ich sie in das Wandnest umgesetzt hatte, wirkte sie richtig zufrieden - kein Wunder:
das hat mehr von einem echten Schwalbennest: mit Aussicht von "oben herab" 
Ich finde auf den Fotos hat sie irgendwie etwas von einem Sumoringer 

Aber mit Meckis Umzug ist Trixie nicht "allein" zurück geblieben.
Heute Nachmittag zog die erste "von und zu" ins Vogelzimmer ein:
Schwalbi von Westensee (damit wir sie von der letzten Schwalbi unterscheiden können  ) nahm ihren Platz bei den Rotlicht-Anbetern ein 
Schwalbi wurde mit einem massiv hängenden Flügel gefunden und bei ihren Päpplerinnen abgegeben.
Ich hatte telefonisch schon einige Tips gegeben.
Da derartige Verletzungen sich häufig innerhalb einiger Tage wieder erholen, blieb Schwalbi zunächst dort.
Wir vereinbarten, dass sie Schwalbi zu mir bringen können, falls sie sich nicht rechtzeitig vor deren Urlaub erholt.
So kam es, dass Schwalbi heute einzog 
Nachdem Schwalbi "ausgepackt" war, machte sie zur Überraschung ihrer Päpplerinnen ihren ersten kleinen Flug, der sein abruptes Ende am Spatzenflexarium fand, wo sie sich an der Wand festkrallte 
Von dort beförderten wir sie dann erstmal ins Schwalbenflexarium, wo sie sehr schnell das Rotlicht für sich entdeckte und ganz offensichtlich genau so genoss, wie meine anderen Traumaopfer 
Trixie und Schwalbi keiften sich zunächst einmal gegenseitig an - keine ließ sich "die Butter vom Brot nehmen".
Nachdem dann aber offensichtlich die Fronten geklärt waren, verbrachten sie den größten Teil des Tages zusammen unter dem Rotlicht und ich habe den EIndruck, dass die Zwei sich gut verstehen.
Schwalbi hat sich offensichtlich genau so schnell "eingelebt", wie Trixie am Sonntag.
Sie macht auf mich einen sehr zufriedenen Eindruck.
Feline ist bei den anderen Schwalben  nach wie vor etwas außen vor.
Ich vermute aber, dass es daran liegt, dass sie sich eben mit ihrer Blindheit nicht "normal" verhält - also keine für Schwalben normale Reaktionen auf körpersprachliche Signale der anderen kommen.
Ich denke, das wird sich ändern, wenn Feline wieder sehen kann.

Trixie hat sich super eingelebt.
2 x ist sie aus dem Flexarium gehüpft und hat einen Flugversuch gestartet.
Den einen habe ich gesehen: sie wollte wohl zum Fenster, schaffte aber die Distanz nicht ganz sondern landete - genau wie später Schwalbi - am Spatzenflexarium, wo sie an der Wand hing und überlegte, was sie nun machen soll.
Ich habe ihr dann geholfen und sie auf dem Finger zum Fenster gesetzt.
Als ich später wieder ins Vogelzimmer kam, saß Trixie auf dem Fußboden - ich vermute also, dass sie da versucht hat, zurück zu fliegen.
Futtern tun alle Rauchschwalben hervorragend - und reichlich 
               

So langsam wird es Zeit, dass meine Osteopathin aus dem Urlaub zurück kommt.
Mittlerweile sitzen hier mindestens 7 Patienten für sie:
Fussel, Fips, Betty, Aerö, Feline, Trixie und Schwalbi  - und bei dem Rest der Bande, wer will


----------



## Schwalbe17 (23. Aug. 2017)

@Tanny 
Danke der Nachfrage wir hatten nur 2 x etwas Stau an den Baustellen und sind sonst gut durchgekommen. 
Abfahrt war um 10:30 Uhr aus dem Hotel und sind um 19:45 Uhr zu Hause angekommen (inkl. 2 kurzen Pausen)

Mecki macht sich ja super und sieht wirkich zufrieden aus


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2017)

Heute hatten wir tatsächlich wie angesagt SOMMER!
Entsprechend hatte ich heute Jagderfolge, wie noch kein einziges Mal dieses Jahr 
Ein einziger Kecherstreich an Blacky´s Kopf brachte so viele __ Fliegen, wie sonst nach einer halben bis einer Stunde zusammen kamen.

Bis auf das Frühstück gab es heute zu jeder Fütterung ausschließlich Freifang für alle 
Lediglich die Futterschalen, wo ich etwas zur freien Verfügung hin stelle, damit sie zwischen den Fütterungen essen können, wenn sie wollen, habe ich weiter mit Frostinsekten bestückt.
Sie wurden aber praktisch nicht angerührt - was die Wildvögel freute, wo ich sie dann immer im Futterhäuschen entsorgte.

Im Vogelzimmer war heute irgendwie alles "durcheinander" - nur bei den Spatzen lief alles wie gewohnt:
Fussel bewältigte sein Marathontraining, Fips verbachte den Tag wie immer mit Schlafen, Futterschalen abgehen, Wasser fassen, Wildkräuter ausknabbern und Sandbaden.
Er putzt sich im Moment ständig, da er noch mitten in der Mauser ist.
Karlchen wird immer geübter im Folgen seines Gehörs.
Er nimmt mittlerweile auch das allerkleinste Geräusch auf und kann es einordnen.
Wenn ich mich vor das Flexarium setze und auf mache, fliegt er mir zielsicher entgegen und landet auf meinem Ärmel 

Karl war heute 2 x da - zumindest 2 x, wo ich es mitbekam: er ging rein, fasste Futter, schlief ein wenig und verschwand wieder.
             

Die Mehlschwalben habe ich heute Morgen wie immer alle Drei mitsamt ihrer Schlafrinde aufs Ausflugbrett gesetzt.
Es dauerte keine viertel Stunde, da flogen Betty und Aerö bereits in der Voliere herum.
Sid wollte es ihnen gleich tun und segelte natürlich wie immer "elegant" zu Boden 
Ich habe sie da eine Weile gelassen und dann bei der nächsten Fütterung wieder hoch gesetzt.
Als ich gegen Mittag rein kam, saßen Sid und Aerö drinnen am Fenster in ihrer Schlafecke, während Betty in der Ausflugklappe schlief.
Später war Aerö auch wieder draussen - entweder ist sie raus geflogen oder sie hat den Kletterast entdeckt.
Sid sass nach wie vor drinnen - nicht sonderlich glücklich.
Sie schafft es nicht alleine hoch und raus.
Als ich ihr einen "Lift" gab, war sie überglücklich 
Ansonsten ist bei den Dreien alles wie immer.
           

Bei den Rauchschwalben ist immer noch viel "Partnerwechsel" 
Irgendwie scheinen sie sich alle noch ein wenig zu "beschnuppern".

Mecki fühlte sich heute Morgen etwas kalt an - obwohl sie sonst gut drauf war.
Aber das war mir dann doch zu riskant - also kam sie zurück ins Nest im Flexarium - allerdings habe ich die Wärmeplatte auf höchste Einstellung gestellt, so dass es dort nur lauwarm drunter ist.
Sie hat da jetzt etwas über 20 Grad. Das fand sie wohl in Ordnung, denn sie ist nicht wieder aus dem Nest gehüpft 
Leider habe ich heute gegen Abend wieder ein ganz feines Knacken bei der Atmung gehört und ich finde, dass da ganz feine Ringe um die Augen sind.
Vielleicht täusche ich mich (hoffentlich) - aber ich habe das Gefühl, irgendetwas ist noch nicht in Ordnung - auch wenn sie sonst gut drauf ist, futtert wie ein Weltmeister und überhaupt nicht irgendwie angeschlagen wirkt.

Feline wechselte öfter mal zwischen dem Platz unter dem Rotlicht bei Trixie und Schwalbi  und dem Platz unter der Wärmeplatte bei Mecki.
Einmal ist sie aus dem Flexarium geflogen und hat rund 4 Runden gedreht, bevor sie in den Birkenzweigen landete.
Nach ca einer Stunde wollte sie wohl zurück, schaffte aber "nur" die Wand des Flexariums.
Von dort habe ich ihr dann wieder rein geholfen 

Trixie und Schwalbi  haben praktisch den ganzen Tag unter dem Rotlicht verbracht.
Gelegentlich haben sie sich noch mal angezickt - zwei Minuten später saßen sie dann plötzlich wieder auf Tuchfühlung nebeneinander und bei der nächsten Fütterung saß wieder jeder für sich.
Gelegentlich ist Moritz zu den Zweien dazu gestossen.
Dann war sie wieder bei den Mehlschwalben in der Ausflugklappe oder auf ihrem Stammplatz auf der Duschstange.
Abends haben sich die Rauchschwalben dann völlig umsortiert:
Trixie ist zu Mecki und Feline ins Nest geklettert.
Schwalbi  hat es irgendwie geschafft (ich war nicht da, als er da hoch ist), oben auf den Sitzzweig unter der Decke des Flexariums zu kommen.
Moritz saß in der halb aufgeklappten Vorderfront des Flexariums etwas unterhalb von Schwalbi.
Ich bin ziemlich gespannt, wie sich da die Beziehungen noch entwickeln 
I                           

 Heute kam meine Osteopathin kurz vorbei und meldete sich aus dem Urlaub zurück 
Leider war sie nur auf der "Durchreise", weil sie einen Termin zwei Dörfer weiter hatte.
Aber sie wird versuchen, morgen zumindest für ein paar Vögel erstmal zu kommen 
Alle werden wir vermutlich morgen nicht schaffen.
Insofern werde ich zunächst die vorstellen, die es am Nötigsten hat: Feline.
Dann Betty, weil ich bei ihr täglich damit rechnen muss, dass sie so massiv raus will, dass ich sie nicht mehr halten kann.
Danach werde ich erstmal die vorstellen, die vom Gefieder her eventuell noch eine Chance haben, doch raus zu können, falls ihre Flugfähigkeit wieder vollständig hergestellt wird: Trixie und Schwalbi.
Der nächste Kandidat wäre dann Fussel.
Mal schauen, wie weit wir morgen kommen


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2017)

Ich wollte mich schon mal anmelden: In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich kleiner Vogel bei Kirstin.


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich kleiner Vogel bei Kirstin.


... dann aber schon als Ei, sonst muss man vorher viel Elend erdulden müssen. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Schwalbe17 (24. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin schon sehr auf die Ergebnisse durch Deine Osteopathin gespannt!


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2017)

...das wird ja schon unheimlich ...ein weiterer echter Sommertag

Heute Morgen wurde ich von allen Vögeln sehnlichst erwartet und mit vielstimmigem Geschrei begrüsst.
Eigentlich bräuchte ich viel mehr Hände, um allen gleichzeitig als erstes was zu geben 
Trixie klaut das Futtertier Schwalbi vor der __ Nase weg und Aerö klaut es Sid - oder versucht es zumindest - aber Betty ist schneller 

Gegen 10 Uhr traf dann meine Osteopathin ein 

Als erstes war Feline dran:
Kaum hatte T. Feline in der Hand, entspannte sie total  und schmiegte sich tief mit hellwachem, irgendwie erstaunten Blick in die Hand.
Vom ersten Moment an machte Feline alles mit und schien es zu geniessen - dabei sahen mache Bewegungen aus....ich mochte gar nicht hinschauen.....
Erst nach ca. einer knappen halben Stunde richtete Feline  sich in der offenen Hand etwas auf und wurde "zappelig" - ein eindeutiges Zeichen, das es ihr reicht.
T. setzte sie also zurück ins Flexarium, wo die Kleine eine Weile saß, gähnte, die Augen halb geschlossen hatte und dann irgendwann begann den Kopf hin und her zu bewegen, mit den Flügeln zu flattern und ihr Gefieder zu putzen.
Wie immer ging dabei der Kopf nach links und sie drehte ihn weit rum zur rechten Schulter (also links herum fast 360 Grad).
Was da bereits auffiel: sie konnte den Schnabel dabei zum Gefieder runter bewegen und auch Druck aufbauen - also tatsächlich auch das Gefieder putzen, statt immer darüber in die Luft zu schnappen.
2 x sahen wir dann, dass sie den Kopf rechts herum zum Flügel bewegte und dort kurz putzte
Das war ihr aber selbst wohl so ungewohnt und "suspekt" (rechts rum ging ja absolut gar nicht zuvor), dass sie relativ schnell den Kopf wieder vorne hatte und es dann dochlieber links herum fortführte.
Ansonsten verbrachte sie den größten Teil des Tages schlafend ausgenommen das Stündchen nachmittags in der Voliere - dazu später mehr).
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was sich da die nächsten Tage entwickelt.
Morgen wird sie sicher heftig "Muskelkater" haben, denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass durch die lange Blockade die Weichteile links verkürzt sind.

Betty ist ja bereits sehr scheu und sie mag es gar nicht angefasst oder gar festgehalten zu werden.
Ich "pflückte" sie vorsichtig vom "Fenster" und musste aufpassen, dass sie mir nicht wieder entwischt.
Als ich sie T. in die linke Hand setzte, deckte sie Betty zunächst mit der rechten hand locker zu, damit sie nicht gleich abhaut.
Es dauerte aber nicht einmal eine Minute, da entspannte sie genau wie Feline zuvor und T. konnte die rechte Hand weg nehmen und mit dieser "arbeiten".
Betty sass in der linken Hand und machte absolut alles mit, ohne auch nur den kleinsten Gegendruck aufzubauen.
Betty braucht edeutlich kürzer, bis sie anzeigte, dass es reicht.
T. nahm also die rechte Hand ganz weg und Betty sass noch einen Moment in ihrer linken hand, bevor sie gemütlich abhob und in die AUsflugklappe flog, wo sie sich zu den anderen setzte, gähnte und erstmal den Rest des Vormittags verschlief 
Nachmittags flog sie mehrfach einige Runden in der Voliere.
Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen, ob und was sich da verändert hat - sie flog ja vorher schon sehr gut.
Auf jeden Fall hat sie es genossen und T. hat da eine vorhandene Blockade lösen können.

Trixie schaute erstmal zeimlich entsetzt, als ich sie aus dem Flexarium nahm und man kontne in T. s Hand sehen, dass sie anfangs sehr unter Spannung war.
Sie hatte zunächst sichtbar Stress.
T hielt sie nur in der hohlen Hand und ließ sie sich beruhigen.
Als sie dann anfing,mit der rechten hand zu arbeiten, war auch Trixie total entspannt und liess alles mit sich machen.
Mit halb geschlossenen Augen sass sie da und machte alles mit 
Wohl gemerkt: die Vögel werden nicht fest gehalten - sie können jederzeit weg.
Sie brauchte ungefähr so lange, wie Betty, bevor sie sich entschied, abzuheben und durchs Zimmer zu __ fliegen.
Sie landete am Spatzenflexarium, da sie wie sonst auch, keine Höhe machen konnte.
Ich holte sie dort ab und setzte sie ins Flexarium, wo sie sich etnspannt unter die Wärmelampe began, herzhaft gähnte und dann ein langes Nickerchen einläutete 

Schwalbi war noch deutlich hektischer als Trixie, als ich ihn holte.
Auch er brauchte eine Weile, bis er Vertrauen in die Situation hatte und anfing, zu entspannen.
Allerdings reichte es Schwalbi nach deutlich kürzerer Zeit, als Trixie und Betty.
Und genau, wie alle anderen zuvor begab er sich gähnend zu seinem Schlafplatz und hielt ein Nickerchen 

Bei den drei "Hängeflügeln" (Betty, Trixie und Schwalbi) war optisch erstmal keine Veränderung zu sehen - was ich aber auch nicht erwartet habe.
Eher am Verhalten konnte man sehen, dass da etwas wirkt 
Die Veränderungen werden so, wie ich es aus der Vergangenheit kenne, erst in den nächsten Tagen schrittweise sichtbar.

Aerö verhielt sich ähnlich, wie Betty. Hier ging es ja nicht um ein Flügelproblem, sie fliegt super - und das trotz der abgeschnürten Schwungfedern, bei ihr geht es um das funktionslose Beinchen, welches von dem Pferdehaar am Sprunggelenk abgeschnürt war.
Da das Bein nicht abgestorben ist, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass sich da noch was regeneriert und auch das steife Sprunggelenk wieder beweglich wird.
Sie flog ebenso wie Betty als es ihr reichte zurück aufs Ausflugbrett, um eine Runde zu schlafen 

Dann hüpfte Karlchen, der bei ihrem Sohn auf dem Finger sass und sich füttern ließ, auf den Schoß 
Und als T. ihn in die Hand nahm und ihm Therapie anbot, machte er sofort intensiv mit.
Auch er hatte Blockaden und er schien die Behandlung zu genießen.
Seine Müdigkeit kam verzögert: er hat fast den gesamten Nachmittag komplett verschlafen, was für Karlchen wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich ist.

Als ich mich nach Fussel umschaute, schaute T. ins Flexarium und beobachtete Fips, den sie ja schon 2 x behandelt hatte.
Und dann geschah etwas wirklich faszinierendes:
Fips kam zur Frontseite ( und das, wo er sonst wieder so scheu geworden ist) und hüpfte T. direkt in die Hand
T. behandelte ihn gar nicht so lange - aber diese kurze Zeit versenkte Fips sich sichtbar in die Situation und machte hochkonzentriert mit.
Irgendwie konnte ich sehen, dass er es schon kennt .
Als er genug hatte, hüpfte er T. aus der Hand und flog zu Boden.
Und dort lief er an deer glatten Wand entlang, ohne umzukippen!
Normalerweise braucht er immer etwasd, wo er sich mit dem rechten bein festhalten kann, dmit er nicht umfällt.
Hier musste er sich nur noch etwas anlehnen, um die Balance zu halten 
Nachdem wir ihn dann zurück ins Flexarium gesetzt hatten, zog er in seine Schlafecke, plusterte sich auf und verfiel in einen richtig tiefen Schlaf.

Ich hatte in der Zwischenzeit Fussel in das kleine Transportflexarium getrieben udn dieses mit einem handtuch abgedeckt.
Mir war klar, dass es schwierig werden würde mit Fussel, da er so unendlich scheu und hektisch ist.
Als ich ih aus dem Flexarium holen wollte, biß er mich heftig und schrie, als ob ich ih aufessen will.
Als T. ihn übernahm - dasselbe bei ihr.
Auch ihn nahm sie erstmal nur in die hohle Hand und weil Fussel so extrem übersensibel mit panik auf absolut jede kleinste Bewegung reagierte, legte ich ein kleines Handtuch locker über T. S Hände.
Womit ich bei Fussel nicht wirklich gerechnet hatte geschah: auch er beruhigte sich und entspannte 
T. kontne ihn während der Behandlung in der offenen Hand halten, ohne dass er flüchtete.
Als es ihm genug war, hielt T. ihn tief runter über dem Boden.
Fussel hüpfte locker von der Hand (ohne auf den Rücken zu fallen und ohne in Panik auszubrechen) und lief flüssig zu den Birkenzweigen, wo er im tiefen Laub verschwand - und sich eine ganze Weile nicht mehr zeigte: vermutlich tat er, was alle taten: Schlafen.

Nun waren die Vögel, die definitiv eine Blockade hatten durch.
Ich bat T., auch den anderen noch mal Behandlung anzubieten.
Sie nahm Mecki in die Hand und Mecki turnte da fröhlich rum - T. konnte auch nichts fühlen - Mecki geht es gut - und sie war nicht interessiert an einer Behandlung.
Auch Sid saß bei T. in der Hand und schien sich zu fragen, was sie da soll 
T. meinte - die Kleine hat nichts - außer zu kurze Schwungfedern......
Moritz widerum ließ sich fast sofort, als sie in T. S Hand sass auf die Therapie ein.
Allerdings war da nur wenig und es dauerte nur wenige Minuten, bis Moritz sich erhob und ind ie AUsflugklappe flog, wo sie erstmal über das Futter herfiel.

Für mich war sehr faszinierend, zu sehen wie unterschiedlich die Vögel, die es brauchten und die Vögel, die es nicht brauchten, sich verhielten.
Bisher habe ich ja T. immer nur Vögel vorgestellt, von denen ich definitiv wusste, dass sie es brauchen.
Es ist tatsächlich so, dass man absolut jedem Vogel, sobald er in T´s Hand sitzt ansehen kann, ob er es braucht oder nicht - ob er eine Blockade hat oder nicht.

ich war mal wieder schwer beeindruckt 

Nachdem alle Vögel durch waren, verließen wir ein Vogelzimmer voller schlafender Vögel und gingen erst mal einen Kaffee trinken, den wir uns verdient haben 
Als T. dann etwa eine Stunde später weggefahren war, bin ich zurück ins Vogelzimmer gegangen, um erstmal zu füttern und dann grundrein zu machen.

Alle Vögel ausgenommen Fips hatten einen Bärenhunger.
Fips war immer noch im Tiefschaf - manchmal musste ich 2 x hinschauen um mich zu versichern, dass er noch lebt 

Da wir so traumhaftes Wetter hatten, habe ich mich entschieden, alle Vögel (außer Mecki) raus in die Voliere zu bringen.
Zum einen hatten sie so direktes Tageslicht/Sonne und zum anderen würde ich sie durch meine Putzerei im Vogelzimmer nicht stressen.

Für Fips und Karlchen stellte ich erstmal das Oberteil eines Kleintierkäfigs raus, damit sie einen begrenzten Raum hatte: für Karlchen, damit er die Orientierung nicht verliert, für Fips, weil ich ihn, wen er sich irgendwo verkrochen hätte, in dem "Dschunge" niemals wieder gefunden hätte.
Die Rauchschwalben bracht eich mit dem Transportflexarium raus und setzte sie unten auf den kleinen Stamm.

Fips undkarlchen hockten sich sofort draussen hin und schliefen weiter 
Karlchen wurde nacch einer Weile wach und erkundete den Untergrund (Gräser und Kräuter).
Fips rührte sich nicht - er war wirklich erschöpft.
Darum brachte ich ihn wieder rein und setzte ihn im Schwalbenflexarium unter das Rotlicht, wo er sich flach auf die linke Seite legte und das Rotlicht volle Breitseite auf die rechte Seite scheinen ließ.
Erst gegen Abend, als er schon längst wieder im Spatzenflexarium saß, wachte er auf, ging ausgiebig essen und  trinken und knabberte dann an den frischen Wildkräutern.

Die Rauchschwalben waren erstmal total "geschockt" schossen bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung flüchtend weg. (ausgenommen Feline, weil sie ja keine Bewegungen sah).
Es dauerte etwa 20 Minuten, bis die 3 anfingen, die Situation interessant zu finden und weitre rund 15 inuten, bis sie anktiv anfingen sich von Sitzplatz zu Sitzplatz zu bewegen.

Trixie begann relativ früh, sich auch mit den Schwalben am Himmel zu unterhalten.

Schwalbi dagegen verhält sich mehr wie Moritz: er schaut sich eher alles still aus der Distanz an - wirkt aber in keiner Weise verunsichert.

Feline ist einige Male - dem Gehör folgend - zwischen Trixie und Schwalbi hin und hergeflogen. 

Betty ist einige Male geflogen, machte aber keine ANzeichen, unbedingt raus zu wollen.
Aber heute habe ich auch keine Mehlschwalben über dem Hof gesehen oder gehört.

Ich glaube, den Nachmittag draussen haben sie alle sehr genossen und ich werde, solange das Wetter mitspielt, die 3 tagsüber jetzt immer erst mal raus setzen.

So, dass war jetzt irre lang - sorry.
Fotos gibt es hier jetzt zum Schluss:
                                                         

sorry, falls da viele Tipfehler drinnen sind. 
Mir fallen die AUgen zu - ich muss ins Bett und werde darum nicht den ganzen Text noch mal Korrektur lesen und in Ordnung bringen .......
Gute Nacht


----------



## Natascha246 (25. Aug. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
wir freuen uns jetzt jeden Morgen darauf, Deine schönen Berichte zu lesen, von Schwalbi und all Deinen anderen Pflegekindern. Einfach toll, wie Du Dich um all die kleinen Schwalben und Spatzen kümmerst! Klasse, dass sogar die Osteopathin schon da war  und wir sind schon sehr gespannt, ob es bei einigen Vögeln Erfolg hat..!! Wir drücken ganz dolle die Daumen  .... wir hätten zu gerne dabei zugesehen 

Wir sind so glücklich, dass wir Schwalbi zu Dir bringen durften. Die Vögel haben es so gut bei Dir und ich denke, dass es den Pflegekindern gut tut, unter Artgenossen zu sein. Hab ganz, ganz herzlichen Dank !!!!

Liebe Grüße 
von Natascha & Yvonne


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2017)

Vielleicht sollte sich Deine Frau T. auch mal mit Dir beschäftigen ----- schaden kann das nicht


----------



## Krächzi (25. Aug. 2017)

Danke. Ich kann nur immer wieder staunen über Deine Osteopathin. Und Fips! Auch Spatzen haben offensichtlich ein gutes Personengedächtnis.


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2017)

Natascha und Yvonne,
 danke für Euer Vertrauen. Ihr habt Schwalbi aber auch in einem super Zustand gebracht  
Vielleicht findet Ihr ja noch mal Gelegenheit, Schwalbi zu besuchen. 

Jolantha, DU wirst lachen, ich habe alle 6 Wochen meinen "Wellness-Termin" bei ihr. 
Nur, weil ich an mir selbst erfahren habe, dass sie wirklich "magische Hände" hat, kam ich bei Krah damals auf die Idee, sie zu fragen, ob sie Krah auch mal in die Hände nimmt ....und das Ergebnis ist ja bekannt  

Krächzi, ja, ich bin auch immer wieder absolut beeindruckt von dem, was ich sehe, wenn sie arbeitet - aber es lässt sich so vieles einfach nicht in Worte fassen. 
Fips ist wirklich erstaunlich - und von ihm hatte ich eigentlich gar nicht erwartet, dass er von sich aus kommt....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Krächzi (25. Aug. 2017)

Apropos Krah......siehst Du sie gelegentlich noch?


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2017)

@Krächzi
Krah hat im Frühjahr das Brutrevier meiner beiden Altvögel verlassen - habe ich auch nicht anders erwartet.
Ich nehme an, wenn es ihr gut geht und wenn sie sich nicht woanders niedergelassen hat, wird sie zum WInter wieder auftauchen - letztes Jahr ist sie auch zum WInter wieder gekommen 

Wären die Tage nicht schon wieder so viel kürzer und die Abende und Nächte empfindlich kalt, könnte man direkt annehmen, der Sommer ist gerade angekommen 

Heute war irgendwie alles anders, als erwartet und meine Nerven haben eine Terreißprobe durchgestanden.....

Aber von Anfang:
Heute Morgen war es "ruhiger" als sonst, wenn ich zum ersten Frühstück kam.
Esd bettelten zwar alle, aber es klang irgendwie "verschlafen" und gefuttert haben alle außer Sid, Mecki und Moritz bei ihgrer ersten Mahlzeit eher sparsam.
Erst ab ca 10 Uhr wachten so langsam die Lebensgeister auf - und den Rest des Tages haben alle Vögel gefuttert, als ob sie nie wieder was kriegen würden 

gegen 10 Uhr flog Betty zum ersten mal ihre Runden in der Voliere.....und nach ca 15 Minuten stiess sie plötzlich mehrere Schreie aus und klebte in den Gittern: sie wollte unbedingt raus.
Am immel waren 3 Mehlschwalben, die offenbar mit Betty redeten - und bei jedem "Wortwechsel" wurde sie verrückter in der Voliere.
Ich öffnete ihr die Ausflugluke soweit es ging - aber sie war so "kopflos", dass sie es gar nicht realisierte, sondern immer nur wild von einem Gitter gegen das nächste flog.
Ich musste sie vorsichtig mit dem Kecher Richtung  Luke "schieben" (also nicht mit Berührung, sondern rein visuell).
Als sie dann durch die offene Luke raus schoss, ging es auf direktem Wege hoch zu den Dreien.
Ihr Flugbild war nicht von dem der anderen zu unterscheiden und sie redeten und flogen zusammen, als ob sie sich schon lange kannten.
ich frag mich, ob Diego dabei war?
Irgendwann sind die vier abgedreht und entschwanden.
Heute Abend waren sie noch mal zu fünft über dem Hof.
Betty muss dabei gewesen sein, denn Aerö und Sid antworteten den Rufen von oben lautstark 
Kurze Zeit später zog der Trupp weg Richtung Wiesen.

Fips macht mir etwas Sorgen - er steht total neben sich und hat den ganzen Tag fast nur geschlafen, außer, wenn er sich zum Futtern an die Schalen begab.
Was auffällt: er schwankt nicht mehr, wenn er an den Futterschalen steht un disst - siene Balance ist da deutlich besser geworden.
Wie es bei der Fortbewegung aussieht kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, da Fips fast nur aufgeplustert geschlafen hat 
Entweder hat er einen gigantischen Muskelkater oder er hat sich einen Infekt zugezogen.
Etwas Kotwasser bei dem sonst normalen Kot hat er auch (nicht stinkend) - auch dass kann sowohl bei Stress (Muskelkater) als auch bei einem Infekt auftreten.
Futtern tut er etwas lustlos aber normale Mengen - und er geht eigenständig zu den Schalen.
Ich habe ihm bei einer der ersten Fütterungen erstmal ein Stück Wachsmottenlarve in Kohlekomprette gebadet verpasst.
Zwei Fütterungen später habe ich ihm dann zu jeder Mahlzeit ein Futtertier in Wasser gebadet, in welchem ich Arnica Kügelchen aufgelöst habe, da Arnica für beides passen würde.
Als er heute Abend an den Schalen sein Abendbrot futterte, wirkte er etwas fitter - aber sofort nach dem Abendbrot verzog er sich unter die Wärmeplatte, wo er sich (auf dem Foto unten rechts) tief in das Handtuch "vergrub".
Karlchen war vormittags ebenfalls noch sehr müde und nickte immer wieder im Stehen ein.
Ab Mittags war er aber wieder ganz der Alte und super drauf - für die Nacht hat er sich den höchsten (und damit ziemlich warmen (knapp unter 40 Grad)) Platz unter der Wärmeplatte gesucht.  
       

Feline war heute die reinste "Wundertüte" - ich glaube, sie hat ihren kompletten Körper neu ausprobiert.
Jedes Mal, wenn ich kam, standen ihre Flügel/Schultern anders, sie verdrehte ihren Kopf mit den merkwürdigsten Verrenkungen, dann putzte sie sich wieder ganz normal sowohl mit Kopf nach links als auch nach rechts.
Außerdem war sie extrem aktiv. Ständig wechselte sie den Platz.
Flog ans Fenster, hielt sich da auf, flog wieder zurück ins Flexarium, kletterte im Flexarium die Wände hoch, ging baden usw.
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich bisher nennenswert etwas am Sehvermögen geändert hat, sondern vermute, dass sie mehr nach Gehör geflogen ist.
Als sie allerdings auf der Fensterbank bei SId saß, da ging ihr Köpfchen mit Blick aus dem Fenster ziemlich viel hin und her als ob sie doch irgendetwas sieht.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass sie Geräuschen gefolgt ist.
Alles in allem tut sich bei ihr glaube ich ganz, ganz viel und es wird sicher noch lange nacharbeiten.
Wegen der vielen Aktivitäten bei ihr habe ich von ihr heute sehr viele verschiedene Fotos - teilweise mit einem oder mehreren der anderen.
                         

Bei Trixie habe ich bisher keine sichtbaren Veränderungen festgestellt. Sie hat in der Voliere nachmittags ein paar Flugversuche gemacht, die sich aber wie auch schon zuvor eher knapp über dem Boden abspielten.
Warum das so ist, ist mir noch nicht klar, denn ihre Schultern und Flügel stehen relativ gleichmäßig.
Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen noch mal das Flügelgefieder genau ansehen.
Das will ich nur im Moment noch nicht, da ich sie nicht stressen möchte - und sie festzuhalten und die Flügel aufzufächern wird sie sicher nicht sonderlich mögen.
Zu Fuss und "hüpffliegend" ist sie aber gut unterwegs und sie wirkt, als sei sie sehr zufrieden.
Heute Abend ist sie wieder zusammen mit Feline zu Mecki ins Nest gekrabbelt 
         

Bei Schwalbi sieht man an der Flügelstellung keine Veränderung - außer, dass die Spitze eher noch etwas höher steht, als am Anfang.
Dies scheint mir aber daran zu liegen, dass sie in den Schultern entspannter wirkt.
Es sieht vorne nicht mehr so "festgehalten" aus.
Außerdem ist Schwalbi heute geflogen 
Und zwar von dem Sitzzweig in der Voliere, der knapp unterhalb der EInflugklappe verläuft durch die EInflugklappe rüber zum Schwalbenflexarium 
Also mit anderen Worten: sie musste erst ein kleines Stück hoch, bevor sie einige cm Sinkflug zum Flexarium machen konnte 
           

Mecki geht es blendend.
Sie hat tagsüber das Nest verlassen und sich zu den anderen gesellt:
         

Aerö kann ihr Beinchen etwas länger machen und als ich sie auf die Hand nahm, hatte ich einen ganz, ganz feinen Greifreflex in dem kranken Bein
Es ist noch ganz geringgradig - aber gibt Grund zur Hoffnung, dass da noch mehr geht 
Sie bekommt täglich zwei bis drei Futtertiere nach wie vor in Hypericum gebadet.
Ansonsten ist sie heute viel geflogen - und sie schafft es zielsicher, aus der Voliere zurück aufs Anflugbrett oder ins Vogelzimmer und von dort wieder raus 
Sid war wie immer - sie ärgert sich ein wenig, dass sie nicht __ fliegen kann und akzeptiert es noch nicht wirklich.
Sie muss es immer mal wieder versuchen - und landet dann am Boden.
     
...ich sehe gerade: von Aerö und Fussel habe ich heute gar keine Fotos.....

Fussel ist den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Seine Bewegungen wirken nicht ganz so hektisch und Panik oder hektische Flucht habe ich heute nicht ein mal erlebt.
Auch Abstürze und Rückenlandungen sind glücklicherweise ausgeblieben 
Ansonsten keine Auffälligkeiten/Veränderungen.

Bei Moritz konnte ich keinerlei Veränderungen im Verhalten oder der Optik feststellen.
Sie war ganz wie immer  
 

...und dann kam heute noch Egon.
Egon (eigentlich haben die Kinder sie wohl "Egon Chantal" getauft....) wurde aus Bad Oldeslohe gebracht.
Die kleine Mehlschwalbe ist wohl aus dem nest gestürzt.
Eine Rückführung war nicht möglich und so wurde sie mir gebracht.
Das sehr teigige Gefieder sprach für Schwalbenlausfliegenbefall.
Gefunden habe ich keine mehr.
Die Kleine ist super drauf und futtert von Anfang an wie ein Scheunendrescher 
Zunächst hatte ich sie in Mecki s verwaistes Nest gesetzt.
Als aber abends die Rauchschwalben da einwanderten, musste ich mir etwas überlegen, da insbesondere Trixie die kleine Egon massiv pickte 
Also habe ich Karls altes Kartonnest geholt, es höher ausgepolstert, so dass der Heurand knapp unterhalb des Ausflugloches ist, ein Stück Wollsocke mit rein zum Kuscheln,  Egon rein, Deckel zu 
Egon scheint es zu gefallen - sie kuschelte sofort mit der Wollsocke und legte sich schlafen.
Der Karton steht jetzt auf der Beute bei den anderen Mehlschwalben.
       

so, und dann jetzt noch die Story, die mich eine Menge Nerven gekostet hat.

Nachmittags habe ich die Schwalben und Karlchen alle in die Voliere befördert (außer Mecki).
Sie waren da fröhlich unterwegs, saßen auf unteren Zweigen und schauten sich das treiben auf dem Hof an.
Ich war gerade wieder in der Voliere, um zu füttern, stand da um zu sehen, wo welche Schwalbe sitzt, da gab es einen lauten Knall am Gitter und als ich aufschaue sitzt da direkt vor dem Gitter das Sperberweibchen und schaut etwas angefressen zu uns rein 
Sie hat mich glaube ich gar nicht wahr genommen, denn sie sass im Prinzip nur durch das Gitter getrennt auf Armeslänge von mir weg auf dem Boden.
Ich war erstmal wie erstarrt.
Es war, als ob die Zeit einen Moment stehen blieb: auf der einen Seite der Sperber, der bewegungslos da sass und rein schaute und auf der anderen Seite ich, die ebenso bewegungs- und sprachlos raus schaute......
Als ich mich dann endlich irgendwann bewegte, bekam der Sperber einen halben Herzinfarkt und flog hektisch davon.
Ich schaute mich dann erstmal nach den Schwalben um:
Es waren absolut alle Vögel verschwunden - ausgenommen Karlchen und Feline:
die zwei sassen aufrecht in der Nähe des Gitters, dort, wo der Sperber gelandet ist...... war was? .
Der Sperber muss ziemlich irritiert gewesen sein, dass seine Beute so gar nicht beeindruckt war 
Die anderen waren irgendwie alle weg.
Ich suchte die Voliere cm für cm ab - und fand dann einen Vogel nach dem anderen irgendwo hinter Blumentöpfen geduckt, unter Grassoden gequetscht und hinter dem kleinen Baumstämmchen.
Da alle Vögel sehr geschockt wirkten, beschloss ich, sie erst mal alle wieder rein zu befördern.
Zunächst setzte ich Feline und Karlchen ins Transportflexarium.
Dann setzte ich Schwalbi auf den Kletterzweig vor der Ausflugklappe am Vogelzimmer (von wo er dann aufs Flexarium im Vogelzimmer flog) und Sid und Trixie beförderte ich direkt auf die AUsflugklappe.
Trixie wollte ich dann von drinnen dort runter nehmen und ins Flexarium tragen.
Alle anderen konnten ja selbständig rein gelangen.

Als ich rein kam, gab es den zweiten Schock:
Trixie war verschwunden
ich suchte fast eine Stunde ich weiss nicht wie oft - jeden cm des Vogelzimmers und jeden cm der Voliere ab - keine Trixie 
Da ich sie absolut nicht fand, beschloss ich, in der Voliere jeden einzenen Blumentopf und jede Pflanzschale abzubauen.
Vorher wollte ich noch ein mal rundumm füttern.
Als ich am Felxarium saß, um die Schwalben dort zu füttern, fiel mein Blick in den Pflanzstein, der aufrecht vor der Beute steht:
Da sass Trixie mucksmäuschenstill auf der hinteren Kante im Innenring 

Puh, war das eine Erleichterung!!!
DAS war defintiv genug Aufregung für den heutigen Tag!

ANsonsten ist der Rest des Tages zum Glück ruhig verlaufen


----------



## jolantha (26. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Jolantha, DU wirst lachen, ich habe alle 6 Wochen meinen "Wellness-Termin" bei ihr.



Das ist natürlich guuut, daß du das machst. Ich gehe alle 4 Wochen zu einem hervorragenden Physiotherapeuten, der sich um meine
schmerzenden Stellen kümmert


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> ..., ein Stück Wollsocke mit rein zum Kuscheln, Egon rein, Deckel zu
> ...


... der Egon-Abschnitt ist genial geschrieben. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Schwalbe17 (26. Aug. 2017)

Also Deine Berichte sind wirklich super! Wie Du es nur schaffst jede Nacht soviel zu schreiben und den Tag revue passieren zu lassen...
schläfst Du überhaupt irgendwann? 
Es ist für uns auch schon zum Morgenritual geworden Deine Texte und die Kommentare zu lesen... und können es kaum erwarten bis es wieder was neues gibt. 
Besonders gerne lesen wir natürlich von "Trixie" aber doch nicht das sie den anderen das Essen vor der __ Nase (ähm ich meine natürlich Schnabel) wegschnappt, den armen Egon pickt und Dich dann auch noch am nächsten Tag so auf trab hält!  des hod sie fei ned vo uns in bayern beigebracht griagd  

Das mit der Osteopathin ist wirklich sehr interessant, ich kann Natascha & Yvonne nur zustimmen, wir wären auch gerne dabei gewesen!
Wirklich schade das Ihr so weit entfernt lebt, sonst hätten wir uns glatt auch alle einen Termin geben lassen!
Die Vögel haben wirklich glück bei Dir/Euch zu sein! 

Schöne Grüße aus Augsburg Gitte, Richard und Vanessa

PS: Ist das Futter eigentlich noch bei Dir angekommen?


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2017)

...und heute war Hochsommer ...er ist also doch noch da 

Im Vogelzimmer hingegen fing der Tag tragisch an:
Als ich Morgens rüber kam, war etwas anders. 
Ich wurde wie immer vom vielstimmigen Gebettel der Schwalben begrüßt. 
Doch etwas fehlte: 
Aus dem Spatzenflexarium hörte ich keinen Ton - und das, wo Karlchen sonst alle übertönt!
Als ich nachschaute, saß Karlchen ganz still unter der Wärmeplatte - am Boden, also nicht mehr oben, wo es so heiss ist. 
Fips sah ich nirgends. 
Ich griff hinter das Handtuch, wo ich ihn gestern Abend verschwinden sah. 
Fips ist letzte  Nacht verstorben 
Er war schon kalt und die Leichenstarre hatte bereits eingesetzt. 

Nachdem ich Fips erst mal ins Vorzimmer gebracht hatte, habe ich mir Karlchen unter der Wärmeplatte vorgeholt - und mit ihm stimmte etwas ganz und gar nicht 
Er sperrte mir zwar wie gewohnt bettelnd den Schnabel weit geöffnet entgegen - aber er sagte keinen Ton. 
Er fühlte sich klamm an und sehr kraftlos. 
Er nahm ein Heimchen - aber ansonsten wirkte er sehr, sehr teilnahmslos  

Da ich die anderen auch füttern musste, musste ich ihn erst mal zurück setzen.
Als ich ihn zurück setzte, schwankte er leicht und ich hatte Angst, dass er umfällt. 
Darum habe ich ihm ein Körbchen mit etwas Küchenpapier so ausgepolstert, dass er darin sitzen kann und rundum gestützt ist. 
Das stellte ich dann zurück unter die Wärmeplatte. 
Dann wusch ich mir eben die Hände und fütterte anschließend die anderen. 
Als ich eine knappe halbe Stunde später fertig war und mich wieder Karlchen zuwandte, war Karlchen ebenfalls verstorben 

Ich konnte erstmal gar nicht glauben, was ich da sah. 
Beide waren so lebensfrohe kleine Wichte - und dann in so kurzer Zeit, mit nur wenigen Stunden Abstand wurden sie ein Schatten ihrer selbst und verstarben....ich habe hin und her überlegt, was die Ursache sein könnte und letztendlich gehe ich davon aus, dass die Zwei sich irgendeine Infektionskrankheit zugezogen haben. 
Vielleicht habe ich ihnen da etwas über die täglichen Wildkräutersträusse mit eingetragen. 
Rückblickend könnte es gut sein, dass unter meinen Spatzen draussen eine Krankheit wütet. 
Wir hatten dieses Jahr eine extrem große Sperlingskolonie. 
Seit einigen Tagen fiel mir bereits auf, dass es weniger sind, die zu den Futterplätzen kommen - dort, wo in der Sitzecke normal 3 Knödel Mittags leergefressen sind, geht neuerdings maximal einer pro Tag weg. 
Wohlmöglich korrigiert die Natur gerade die Überpopulation........

Fussel und Karl (er kommt im Moment täglich auch zum Schlafen) geht es glücklicherweise gut. 
Da ich Fips und Karlchen ja eigentlich zum Schutz vor Fussels und Karls Attacken ins Flexarium umgesiedelt hatte, haben die Zwei keinen direkten Kontakt zu Fips und Karlchen gehabt. Weil Fussel zudem raus in die bepflanzte Voliere kann und Karl sowieso in der Natur unterwegs ist, habe ich ihnen keine der Wildkräuter mit ausgelegt. 
Da ist das Flexarium zum Schutz für Fussel und Karl geworden..........

Es tut mir so unendlich leid für die Zwei  
Auch wenn sie beide behindert waren: sie hatten beide eine unbändige Lebensfreude und machten nicht den Eindruck, als hätten sie "geplant" so bald zu gehen....

       

...sie waren beide so tolle kleine "Charakterspatzen"  

Den halben Tag habe ich damit verbracht, das Flexarium und seinen Inhalt abzubauen und akribisch zu desinfizieren - es ist das erste Mal, seit ich Vögel päppel, dass ich etwas desinfizieren musste - aber in diesem Fall habe ich wirklich absolut alles in Sterillium getränkt - und die Handtücher bevor sie in die Waschmaschine gingen auch 15 Minuten drin eingeweicht. 


Über die anderen berichte ich im nächsten Beitrag....hier passt das irgendwie nicht....


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2017)

@Schwalbi17
 Danke ...wobei, das heute - so einen Bericht hätte ich lieber nicht zu schreiben gehabt.......
...aber es sollte eben so sein - ich denke, sie haben sich zumindest in der Zeit, die sie hatten wohl gefühlt.....

Schlafen? Ja, die Nächte sind zur Zeit sehr kurz - das hole ich hoffentlich im WInter wieder nach 
Aber die Tagebücher am nächsten Tag schreiben, das geht nicht. Dann geht mir zu viel verloren.
Die Futtertiere sind alle gut angekommen -  Danke dafür!
Die Heimchen futtern sich gerade im Heimchenhome fett, bevor sie nach Sibirien wandern 
 ...ich wollte mich längst bedankt haben - aber irgendwie kam immer etwas dazwischen und dann habe ich es schlicht vergessen.....
Sorry......

Fotos gibt es bei dem nachfolgenden Bericht am Ende alle zusammen, weil die Vögel fast immer zu mehreren in wechselnder Zusammenstellung drauf sind:


Nachdem ich mich von dem Schock heute Morgen erholt hatte, habe ich noch mal ausgiebig gejagt, bevor ich mich an den Desinfektionsmarathon machen wollte.
Dafür habe ich am späten Vormittag erst einmal alle Vögel außer Egon raus in die Voliere befördert.
Heute waren die Rauchschwalben meistens alle zusammen - ausgenommen Feline - sie hält sich immer etwas abseits, was sicher nicht von ihr aus geht.
Sie wird leider von den anderen etwas gemobbt 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie ihr Sehvermögen wieder erlangt - andernfalls wird da eine schwere Entscheidung für mich anstehen.......
Auf jeden Fall tut sich bei ihr sehr viel 
Ich habe sie heute nicht ein einziges mal den Kopf nach links fast 360 drehen sehen.
Dafür sah ich mehrfach, wie sie erfolgreich den rechten Flügel mit Kopf nach rechts gedreht putzte!
Ihre Brust erreicht sie zum Putzen nicht mit der Schnabelspitze.
So weit kann sie den Hals offensichtlich nicht beugen - noch nicht.....
Beim Putzen des linken Flügels hatte sie immer etwas Mühe, den Schnabel so weit zu senken, dass er an den Flügel heran reichte - aber mit etwas Mühe und einigen Anläufen klappte es 

Schwalbi hat heute in der Voliere mehrfach Flugversuche unternommen und hat es geschafft, auf die Kletteräste in 30 - 50 cm Höhe zu __ fliegen 
Es fällt ihm schwer, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass er ähnlich wie damals Moritz recht verbissen daran arbeitet, fliegen zu können 

Trixie hielt sich heute wieder gerne und viel bei Mecki auf - Mecki war mit draussen - und sie hat viele Flügelschlagübungen gemacht.
Es sieht immer ein wenig so aus, als würde sie antesten, ob es nun geht.
Flugversuche hat sie aber heute nicht gemacht.

Mecki habe ich, da sie sowieso immer bei den anderen sitzt, heute mit raus gesetzt.
Sie hat ihren ersten Flugversuch erfolgreich absolviert und ist von unten bis auf den ersten Querbalken (1 Meter Höhe) des Volierengitters geflogen

Sid und Aerö waren heute überwiegend getrennt voneinander unterwegs.
Aerö ist meistens mit Moritz geflogen oder sass mit Moritz in der AUsflugklappe.

Sid kletterte oft am Volierengitter hoch und als sie endlich begriffen hatte, dass sie nun mal nicht fliegen kann ohne Federn, hat sie sich für den Rest des Tages an die Rauchschwalbengruppe angeschlossen.

Egon ist super gut drauf und sichtbar gewachsen - und erholt 
Die Nacht in dem Karton scheint ihm gefallen zu haben - denn da ist er auch vor den anderen geschützt - Mehlschwalben untereinander sind ja kleine Monster, wie ich am späten Nachmittag wieder eindrucksvoll feststellen durfte......
Nachdem ich die anderen Vögel alle raus befördert hatte, habe ich Egon allerdings wieder in das Nest im Flexarium befördert, einfach weil ich da besser füttern kann.
Egon futtert Massen - er will offensichtlich eine Woche Wachstum an zwei Tagen schaffen 

Fussel geht es hervorragend. Er flitzt durch die Voliere und klettert flüssig überall hin.
Nach wie vor kann er nicht fliegen, aber er springt jetzt von irgendwelchen Zweigen in die Tiefe, ohne sich zu drehen und auf dem Rücken zu landen 
Außerdem fällt mir extrem auf, dass er nicht mehr flüchtet, wenn ich irgendwo in seiner Nähe etwas mache.
Auch seine Bewegungen sind zwar nach wie vor schnell, aber es ist absolut keine Hektik mehr drin.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass T. bei der Behandlung Blockaden gelöst hat, die zuvor bei schnellen Bewegungen Schmerzen verursachten, welche widerum diese Panik auslösten - wie gesagt, reine Vermutung.

Am Nachmittag - ich saß gerade draussen und trocknete die Futterschlaen ab, die nach einem 1-stündigen Desinfektionsbad und anschließender Klarspülung in der Sonne aufgereiht standen, als es laut krachte:
Der Sperber ist volle Kante gegen den Volierendraht gedonnert und dann zu Boden gegangen, von wo er in die Voliere schaute.
Ich trat sofort auf ihn zu und er flog auf und davon.....davon???
Als er abflog, blieb ich stehen und wollte gerade zurück gehen, da kommt er doch zurück geflogen und will da völlig dreist nochmal landen und in allerletzter Sekunde hat er es sich erst überlegt und hat seine vermeintliche Beute endgültig abgeschrieben.
Warum, konnte ich sehen, als ich zur Voliere schaute:
Absolut alle Vögel außer Feline waren vom Erdboden verschluckt.
Feline klebte am Volierendraht - genau da, wo der Sperber gesessen hatte
Als der Sperber kam, haben die Hühner und die Schwalben am Himmel laut Alarm gemacht.
Ausnahmslos alle Vögel in der Voliere haben sofort reagiert und das Weite gesucht - auch Feline ist von ihrem Sitzstamm aufgeflogen - und im Volierengitter gelandet - sie konnte ja nicht sehen, dass sie der Gefahr quasi ins Gesicht flog.
Kein Wunder also, dass der Sperber überlegte, ob er nicht doch......

Ich ging dann erstmal in die Voliere und suchte die Vögel alle wieder zusammen.
Jeder hatte sich woanders hin geflüchtet.
Zu sehen und zu finden waren sie nur sehr schwer - sie lagen alle reglos und flach zu Boden gedrückt unter umgekippten Grashalmen, hinter Bllumentöpfen und in Blumentöpfen.
Lediglich Moritz und Aerö waren direkt ins Vogelzimmer geflogen.
Moritz saß hinten auf der Duschstange in die Birkenzweige gedrängt und Äroe ....musste ich suchen.
Schließlich hörte ich Geschrei aus dem Nest:
Aerö sass bei Egon und pickte ihn, weil Egon versuchte, Aerö anzubetteln.
Dann kletterte Aerö auf Egon rauf und drückte ihn runter - so, wie ich es schon bei den 4 Flens immer beobachtet hatte.
Nach einer Weile robbte Egon unter Aerö raus und kuschelte sich neben ihn - dann war alles in Ordnung.
Später, nachdem ich die Vögel wieder rein geholt hatte, gesellte sich Sid mit ins Nest 
Für die Nacht ist Egon aber sicherheitshalber wieder in den Karton gewandert, den ich neben dem Nest platziert habe, wo die zwei Mehlschwalben heute nächtigen 
Es ist das allererste Mal, dass die Mehlschwalben ihren Fensterplatz aufgegeben haben.
Ich werte das als gutes Zeichen - sie scheinen sich langsam mit ihrer Situation zu arrangieren.

Die anderen Schwalben haben sich alle unter dem Rotlicht versammelt - sogar Moritz ist ins Flexarium geflogen, um dort zu schlafen.
Die Fotos sind zu verschiedenen Zeiten des  Tages aufgenommen - immer, wenn ich gerade mal Putzpause gemacht habe


----------



## jolantha (27. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin mit Dir traurig, aber ohne Dich hätten sie ja gar keine Chance gehabt. So hatten sie wenigstens noch eine
schöne und gute Kinderzeit. Laß Dich mal aus der Ferne drücken 
Ein paar Blümchen zum Trost


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2017)

Aber ich hab hier noch wen.


----------



## Krächzi (27. Aug. 2017)

.....wo Fips gerade so schöne Fortschritte gemacht hatte, und so intelligent war, zur Behandlung in T.s Hand zu hüpfen.....so schnell kanns gehen. Ich denke auch, es kann nur eine Infektion gewesen sein. Karlchen tut mir natürlich auch leid, aber Karlchen konnte nie sehen, und es ist fraglich, ob er jemals ein normales Spatzenleben hätte  führen können. Aber Du hast ihnen eine schöne Jugend gegeben. Das ist mehr, als sie je erwarten durften.

Hoffen wir, dass die längst ausgewilderten Spatzen - die Klause und Klaudis mit K und C noch unter den Lebenden sind, und nicht dieser Spatzenseuche zum Opfer fielen. Und dass sie auch nicht Meisen befällt....und Bachstelzen.

Ob der Bussard irgendwann lernt, dass das eine Voliere ist - mit Draht zwischen ihm und seinen potenziellen Opfern? Wenn nicht, wird er möglicherweise noch einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex bekommen.


----------



## Bea50 (27. Aug. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
ich habe mich jetzt auch hier angemeldet, ich bin die Finderin von der kleinen "Mecki". Natürlich habe ich vorher auch jeden Tag gespannt und auch etwas ängstlich Deine Berichte über Deine kleinen Schützlinge gelesen.

Das Karlchen und Fips so plötzlich gegangen sind, ist wirklich sehr traurig. Aber Du hast alles in Deiner Macht stehende für die beiden getan und sie hatten es bei Dir wirklich gut
Du gibst so viel für die kleinen Geschöpfe und ich bin so froh, das Du Mecki aufgenommen hast. Auf der Fahrt zu Dir, hatte ich große Angst, ob sie überhaupt noch lebend bei Dir ankommt, ob sie überhaupt die erste Nacht übersteht....Sie war ja wirklich in einem kritischen Zustand. Um so mehr freue ich mich, hier von ihren Fortschritten lesen zu können und Deine Berichte sind immer so liebevoll geschrieben, ich danke Dir für Deine Fürsorge für die Vögel. Vögel sind so zarte, zerbrechliche kleine Geschöpfe und dank Deiner Beschreibungen erkennt man als Leser die eigenen Charaktere die sie haben, Du schreibst ganz wundervoll und als Leser spürt man die Hingabe für Deine Schützlinge. Leider kann es nicht jeder schaffen, aber bei Dir bekommt jeder Vogel eine Chance. Ich drücke den Kleinen ganz doll die Daumen und werde weiter Ihre Fortschritte verfolgen. 

Unsere Schwalben sind schon fast alle abgereist, es ist nur noch ein Paar mit Ihren Jungschwalben hier, die aber auch schon sehr gut __ fliegen, daher werden sie wohl auch bald abreisen. Schon jetzt ist es draußen am Pferdestall ungewöhnlich ruhig, ich liebe dieses "Schwalbengeplapper" und freue mich jedes Jahr, wenn sie wieder anreisen.....

Sei ganz herzlich gegrüßt von den Mecklenburgern
Carola und Andreas


----------



## Natascha246 (27. Aug. 2017)

Oh nein wie furchtbar.. 
Liebe Kirstin, wir sind ganz traurig, dass Du Fips und Karlchen verloren hast... das hat uns heute morgen 
richtig getroffen...

Es ist so schade um die beiden, wo Karlchen gerade anfing, mit seinem Leben als blinder Spatz klarzukommen... 
und wir wissen auch, wie schnell man als pflegender Mensch an so einem kleinen Vögelchen hängt und fühlen ganz mit Dir..
Yvonne meint auch, dass da wohl nur ein Infekt in Frage kommt und die Übertragung über Wildkräuter eine gute Erklärung ist. 
Aber das kann Mensch leider nicht beeinflussen 
Sie hatten ja dafür eine schöne Zeit bei Dir, da bin ich mir ganz sicher..
Wir hoffen sehr, dass Du Dich von dem Schreck schnell erholst. 

Liebe Grüße vom Westensee, an Schwalbi und alle anderen Pflegekinder!!
Natascha & Yvonne


----------



## Schwalbe17 (27. Aug. 2017)

Das mit Karlchen und Fips ist wirklich unendlich traurig... 
so können wir uns den vorherigen Beiträgen nur anschließen.
Sie haben eine tolle Chance bei Dir bekommen und eine schöne (wenn auch zu kurze) Lebenszeit bei Dir verbringen dürfen, 
... der Rest war wohl Schicksal...
Kopf hoch!!!


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

In solchen Momenten muss ich mir immer wieder bewusst machen, dass ich es hier praktisch immer mit vorbelasteten Vögeln zu tun habe.
Wären sie topfit, wären sie nicht bei ihren Findern und bei mir gelandet...

@troll - das ist ja ein süßes Foto von Herzi - war das da, als er DIr ein Leckerli "aus der Tasche geleiert hat"?
@Krächzi - ich habe mich schon gefragt, ob Fips nicht schon angeschlagen war und deswegen T. in die Hand hüpfte.
@Bea  schön, Euch hier auch zu lesen  .
Ohne Eure spontane Fahrt mal eben "quer durch die Republik" gleich nach dem Fund hätte ich gar keine Chance bekommen, zu versuchen der Kleinen zu helfen.
....und jetzt macht sie erste Flugübungen 
@Natascha - das ist wahr - man baut schnell eine ganz besondere Beziehung zu jedem einzelnen Zögling auf. Die zwei sind ja nun wirklich nicht die ersten Vögel, die ich verloren habe - aber die ersten, wo ich mich heute mehrfach bei der Insektenjagd nach irgendwelchen besonderen Gräsern mit Ähren und Wildkräutern bückte, um sie mitzunehmen und erst dann dran dachte, dass ich sie ja gar nicht mehr brauche 
@jolantha und @Schwalbe Danke für Eure tröstenden Worte 


 und wieder ein Sommertag - etwas windig, aber traumhaft schön - die Dielenschwalben haben im 15-45 sec. Takt gefüttert!
 

 Herzi geht es gut!!!
ich habe sie heute gesehen: ich stand im Vogelzimmer, da erschien sie in der Voliere und wollte gerade rein kommen.
Als sie mich sah, stutzte sie und schien einen Moment zu überlegen - aber dann wandte sie sich lieber der Futterschale auf dem EInflugbrett zu.
Ich würde sagen, sie ist erwachsen geworden und braucht uns nicht mehr 

Karl kam heute wieder regelmäßig, nachdem er heute Morgen erstmal abgezogen ist.
Er verbringt dann, nachdem er gefuttert hat ein Wenig zeit mit Fussel, bevor er wieder geht.
 

Fussel geht es unverändert gut. Ich muss jetzt schauen, was ich mit ihm mache: entweder muss ich einen zweiten Spatz finden, der auch nicht flugfähig ist als Gesellschaft oder ich muss einen entsprechenden Platz für ihn suchen.
Spätestens, wenn die Schwalben ins Haus umziehen würde es sonst ziemlich einsam für ihn werden - und ins Haus kann er unmöglich mit.
Er würde durchdrehen so scheu, wie er ist.
     

Sid und Aerö scheint die Nacht im Nest gut gefallen zu haben - sie haben es heute Abend gleich wieder mit Beschlag belegt 
Sid war fast den ganzen Tag draussen unterwegs.
nach wie vor akzeptiert sie nicht wierklich, dass sie überhaupt nicht __ fliegen kann - und verbissen klettert sie immer wieder das Volierengitter hoch.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie irgendwann mehr zur Ruhe kommt, denn sonst dürfte es mit der Überwinterung schwierig für sie werden.
Mehrere Monate so einen Stress wird sie sicher nicht durchhalten......
Aerö hat die Zeit in der AUsflugklappe und ansonsten fliegend verbracht.
Er fliegt trotz seiner durch das Pferdehaar eingekürzte Gefieder unglaublich gut un dlediglich das Beinchen funktioniert noch nicht so, wie es sollte.
Aber Aerö scheint ganz gut damit zurecht zu kommen.
Heute war eine ihm bekannte Schwalbe über der Voliere unterwegs - ich vermute Betty.
Ich konnte sie nicht sehen, aber ich hörte sie rufen und Aerö antwortete lautstark und wurde sehr unruhig.
Sie flog von Gitter zu Gitter und wollte unbedingt raus.
Zum Glück beruhigte sie sich dann auch wieder.
Während Sid definitiv hier überwintern muss, bin ich mir bei Aerö noch nicht sicher.
Sie fliegt so gut, dass ich sie nicht hier halten werde, wenn sie wirklich und nachdrücklich weg will.

Egon ist wieder ein kleines Stück gewachsen 
Ich hatte ihn heute  tagsüber wieder im Nest. Erst, nachdem Sid und Aerö als sie Abends auch ins Nest gingen die Kleine wieder utner sich "begruben" (wobei sie sich diesmal bereits massiv und it Erfolg zu wehren wusste) habe eich sie wieder in den Karton befördert, damit über nacht Ruhe ist 
       

Feline wirkte auf mich heute zum ersten Mal, seit sie bei mir ist irgendwie "resigniert" - ich glaube, sie ist einsam weil sie von den anderen irgendwie völlig ignoriert wird oder, wenn sie zu nahe kommt, gemobbt.  
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass dies nur eine Momentaufnahme war und nach wie vor habe ich die Hoffnung, dass sich mit den Augen noch etwas tut.
Sie hat sich die rechte Kopfseite heute viel gekratzt (jetzt geht das endlich  ) und das rechte Auge wirkte etwas "feucht" - also es tränte nicht wirklich, sah aber immer so aus, als ob es gleich tränen würde.
Ich habe ihr gegen Abend Euphrasia Augentropfen von Wala gegeben.
Ansonsten ist sie viel und wirklich gut geflogen.
Im Prinzip hängt absolut alles nur an ihren Augen.
Wenn sie wieder sehen könnte, könnte sie problemlos raus.
   


Trixie hat heute öfter versucht zu fliegen und ist ähnlich wie Sid sofort abgeschmiert 
Allerdings regt sie sich dann nicht so auf, wie Sid, sondern fügt sich in ihr Schicksal.
Dass sie abstürzt ist kein Wunder. Als sie mal wieder am Boden war und ich sie aufnahm, um sie wieder hoch zusetzen, nutzte ich die Gelegenheit, ihre Schwungfedern mal genauer zu betrachten.
Heute ist die 3. Schwungfeder abgebrochen - die erste war ja bereits an dem Tag bevor Gitte, Richard und Vanessa sich auf den Weg zu mir machten, abgebrochen.
Ich nehme an, dass die Federn in der langen Hungerphase, die sie vor ihrer Rettung durchmachte, gelitten haben.
Sie ist auch einer der Kadidaten, der definitiv überwintern muss.
Insofern bin ich auch froh, dass sie sich mit Sid versteht 
       

Mecki hat heute einen super anstrengenden Tag gehabt 
SIe ist erstmals richtig geflogen - nicht nur ein Stück, sondern richtig raus in die Voliere und dort mehrfach von einer Seite zur anderen.
Außerdem hat sie sehr aufmerksam alles verfolgt, was am Himmel so ablief.
Als ich die Schwalben Abends reing eholt und ins Flexarium gesetzt habe, ging sie sofort unter das Rotlicht und "brach erschöpft zusammen" 
So sieht ein müder Krieger aus  (ca 20 Minuten später sass sie wieder aufrecht und putzte sich intensiv)
         


Moritz ist heute viel geflogen und war einige Male in der Voliere sehr aufgeregt: sie hat sich lautstark mit einer oder mehreren Schwalbe/n draussen unterhalten.
Ich vermute stark, dass das eine oder mehrere meiner bereits ausgewilderten Schwalben war(en), die Moritz schon kennenglernt hat. (Schwalbi, Smokey, Tinky und/oder Alfi).
Zum ersten mal seit ihrem Ausflug vor einiger Zeit hat Moritz wieder angedeutet, raus zu wollen.

 Schwalbi ist heute richtig geflogen 
Zunächst flog sie vom Flexarium zielstrebig in die AUsflugklappe und landete dort auch sicher.
Eine ganze Weile hielt  sie sich dort auf.
Irgendwann kletterte sie dann über den Kletterzweig nach draussen.
Als Fussel dann von unten kam und rein wollte, schauten sie sich einen Moment tief in die Augen und dann sperrte Fussel drohend den Schnabel auf....da flog Schwalbi auf, flog einen kleinen Bogen und landete auf der anderen Seite von Fussel wieder auf dem Kletterzweig 
Spätzer flog Schwalbi mehrmals zusammen mit Moritz vom Ausflugbrett nach draussen oder zurück.
Viel Zeit verbrachte sie auch mit Trixie am kleinen "Teich" - und sie knabberte intensiv an der __ Brunnenkresse
...und das konnte ich leider nur durchs Gitter fotografieren, darum sieht man nicht viel: Schwalbi hat ausgiebig im Teich gebadet!!!
Trixie hat auf der Kante gesessen und fasziniert zugeschaut. Selbst hat sie sich noch nicht so richtig getraut.
             

...ud hier noch zwei Gruppenbilder
   

 Morgen wird es vorraussichtlich kein Tagebuch geben.
Ich habe einen Termin im Wnedland und werde darum ab Mittags bis Abends weg sein.
Ina wird die Schwalben versorgen.
Wenn es spät wird, wenn ich wieder komme, werde ich morgen den PC sicher gar nicht mehr an machen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Aug. 2017)

Kirstin verlässt die heimische Voliere – guten Flug und komm bloß schnell wieder zurück! Wir tauen uns dann in der Zwischenzeit eine alte Geschichte auf, aber danach möchten wir bitte wieder mit frischen Geschichten gefüttert werden!


----------



## Natascha246 (28. Aug. 2017)

Das sind ja Super Neuigkeiten von Schwalbi !! Das freut uns ja riesig! Da hat Deine Osteopathin wohl wirklich Wunder vollbracht !! Und Deine tolle Pflege und die Trainingsmöglichkeiten in der Voliere, einfach klasse !!

Dann drücken wir die Daumen, dass es weiter vorwärts geht - natürlich bei allen Schwalben !!

Ganz liebe Sommergrüße 
Natascha


----------



## Bea50 (28. Aug. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
wer hätte das gedacht, unsere kleine Mecki fliegt. Toll, das sie solche Fortschritte macht, genau wie die anderen. Meinst Du, das Mecki noch dieses Jahr ausgewildert werden kann ? Ich mache mir Gedanken, weil unsere Schwalben schon zum größten Teil abgereist sind. Bekannte von uns haben mir auch berichtet, das Ihre Schwalben  auch schon weg sind, scheint dieses Jahr früher zu sein. Ich freue mich, das es den anderen Schützlingen gut geht, das war ja ein Schock, das gleich Fips und Karlchen verstorben sind. 
Hoffentlich findet sich für Fussel eine gute Lösung. Wir drücken die Daumen.Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unseren "Hausschwalben"!
Ganz liebe Grüße aus Mecklenburg
Carola


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Aug. 2017)

Bei uns sind noch jede menge Schwalben......Region Hannover-Minden-Osnabrück


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2017)

Carola, das hoffe ich doch, dass Mecki dieses Jahr noch raus geht (wenn sie überhaupt will.....)  - sie ist gesund und völlig in Ordnung 
Bei uns sind noch viele Schwalben da und meine Dielenschwalben sind noch mitten in der Aufzucht ihrer 2. Brut. 

Heute war so richtig Hochsommer - gestern war es schon super warm - aber heute war es die Krönung!

Karl ist glaube ich beleidigt - er hat sich heute nicht sehen lassen  
Ich hatte gestern die Ausflugluke von der Voliere geschlossen, weil ich nicht wollte, dass wohlmöglich einer der Vögel ausgerechnet dann abhaut, wenn Ina die Kleinen versorgt. 
Auch, wenn sie nichts dafür könnte - es wäre für sie sicher ein ganz blödes Gefühl. 
Da Karl jeden Tag mehrmals rein kam, um sich Futter zu holen, wird er gestern ein langes Gesicht gemacht haben. 

Ansonsten ist gestern wohl alles super gelaufen. 
Moritz, Schwalbi und Mecki sollen sehr viel geflogen sein, Aerö war wohl meistens in der Ausflugklappe vom Vogelzimmer  und die anderen haben sich wohl am Miniteich in der Voliere vergnügt  
Egon hat so zugelegt, dass sie sich mittlerweile gegen die anderen Zwei behaupten kann. 
Darum blieb sie letzte Nacht mit den anderen im Nest. 

Heute Morgen wurde ich wie immer von allen fröhlich begrüsst  
Nach dem Frühstück habe ich wie immer die flugunfähigen nach draußen in die Voliere gesetzt. 
Die anderen (Moritz, Mecki und Schwalbi) sind in die Ausflugklappe geflogen und ich bin erst mal Kaffee trinken gegangen.  

Als ich später wieder kam zum Füttern, saßen die 3 Flieger drinnen auf der Duschstange und alle Vögel in der Voliere hatten sich verkrochen 

Der Grund war schnell ersichtlich: der Sperber saß auf der Stallseite hinter der Voliere am Gitter und "leckte" sich den Schnabel 
Er scheint sich vorgenommen zu haben, die Voliere zum Daueransitz zu machen  
Also habe ich heute einen Zaun um die Voliere gezogen - als Sichtschutz am Boden - danach war Ruhe  
Der Sperber kam nicht mehr und die Vögel haben sich offensichtlich deutlich sicherer gefühlt 
  

Egon habe ich heute ein Nest nach draussen gehängt, so daß sie tagsüber wie wilde Mehlschwalbenküken auch, alles sehen und schon mal Kontakte zu den wilden Schwalben am Himmel knüpfen kann. 
Schließlich soll sie dieses Jahr noch los  
    

Bei Feline bin ich völlig unschlüssig, wie ich das alles einschätzen soll. 
Sie fliegt super, sie meldet sich sofort, wenn sie mich hört, hat einen Bärenhunger und kann sich fast wieder vollständig normal bewegen. 
Ihre resignation von vorgestern ist wie weggeblasen. 
Nur bei den Augen sehe ich keine Besserung 
Manchmal bilde ich mir ein, sie sieht etwas, wenn sie gezielt nach einem Futtertier schnappt - etwas, was Ina gestern wohl genau so beobachtet hat - dann habe ich wieder den Eindruck, dass sie gar nichts sieht. 
Zudem bekommt sie über dem linken Auge eine kahle Stelle
Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das ist. 
Gestern war das noch nicht. 
Da ich nicht ausschließen kann, dass es eine Folge des Mobbings durch die anderen war, habe ich sie heute Nacht ins Transportflexarium gesetzt, wo sie jetzt direkt neben den anderen schläft, aber für diese nicht erreichbar ist. 
       

Trixie scheint sich damit abgefunden zu haben, dass sie nicht __ fliegen kann. 
Da sie all die abgebrochenen Schwungfedern hat (komischerweise nur einseitig), hat sie überhaupt keine Chance zu fliegen. 
Glücklicherweise versteht sie sich gut mit Sid und Aerö, so dass sie sich auf jeden Fall nicht allein mit ihrem Schicksal fühlen muss.
Nachts klettert sie auch nach wie vor zu den Mehlschwalben ins Nest. 
Bei Aerö´s Bein hat sich leider bisher nichts weiter getan  
            

Schwalbi, Moritz und Mecki scheinen ein richtig dick befreundetes Team zu sein. 
Die drei fliegen nur noch gemeinsam irgendwo hin und ihr Schlaf- und Hauptsitzplatz ist die Duschstange. 
Sie futtern auch nur noch gemeinsam: entweder nehmen sie alle was von der Pinzette oder keiner 
Schwalbi fliegt sehr gut, obwohl ihre Schulter immer noch deutlich und sichtbar tiefer hängt, als die andere. 
Mecki hält mit Schwalbi und Moritz locker mit. 
Ich fürchte, die drei werden sich nicht trennen. 
Entweder werden sie irgendwann alle raus wollen oder keiner. 
Im Moment macht Mecki nicht die geringsten Anstalten, sich für die wilden Schwalben draußen und für den Himmel jenseits der Voliere zu interessieren. 
       

Fussel ist seit der Therapie wie ausgewechselt. 
Jegliche Hektik ist verschwunden und er reagiert auch überhaupt nicht mehr panisch oder kopflos. 
Irgendwie entwickelt der Kleine immer mehr Ruhe und er "denkt mehr nach" bevor er irgendwo hin klettert - was zur Folge hat, dass er nicht mehr ständig abstürzt. 
    

Soweit zu heute. 
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich die einzelnen Vögel letztendlich hinsichtlich ihrer Überwinterung entscheiden werden.


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2017)

Schön, daß Du wieder da bist . Hoffentlich war Dein Ausflug erfolgreich 
Gestern mußte ich doch glatt die Tageszeitung zuerst lesen, heute ist es wieder andersrum . 
Erst Du, dann die Zeitung


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2017)

Erfolgreich? 
Wie man es nimmt... 
Ich war bei meinem Heilpraktiker/Tierarzt: 
ich soll früher schlafen gehen und Abends kein Frümiab um 22 Uhr essen.....
....und schon gar nicht Käsebrot mit Tomaten und Joghurt (keine Ahnung, woher er das weiss - ich habe es nicht erzählt - "Hellseher".....) 
Statdessen 3 x tägl. warmes Gemüse .....öhmmmm.....

...wir haben uns dann auf 1 x tägl geeinigt ....vor 19 UHr.....das wird noch richtig spassig.....


----------



## DbSam (30. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> ich soll früher schlafen gehen und Abends kein Frümiab um 22 Uhr essen...


Ich glaub, ich kenne den. Du solltest den Arzt wechseln. 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Natascha246 (30. Aug. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
das ist ja niedlich, dass sich Moritz, Mecki und Schwalbi jetzt angefreundet haben und fleissig __ fliegen üben... 
Wir freuen uns total!

Hast Du bei Feline schon mal Occuloheel Augentropfen versucht?
Und zu Aerö- in welcher Potenz gibst Du Hypericum?

Ganz liebe Grüße 

Natascha


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2017)

Hallo natascha,
 Danke für den Tip. Habe das Occuloheel gleich bestellt.
Hypericum habe ich in einer D 30 gegeben. Höher?
Ich habe noch C6, C30 und C200 da - ansonsten andere Potenz würde ich sonst gleich nach bestellen?


----------



## Natascha246 (30. Aug. 2017)

Super! C200 wäre gut. Aber nur einmal geben, weil es ja eine Hochpotenz ist!
Am besten ein Kügelchen auflösen in etwas Wasser und mit Spritze (ohne Nadel, aber das ist ja klar) vollständig in den Schnabel geben.
Zusätzlich kann man noch drei Kügelchen "verkleppern": dazu löst Du 3 Globuli in einem kleinen Glas Wasser auf und gibst über 2 Tage immer einen Tropfen alle 1-2  Stunden (nachts nicht). Vor jeder Gabe (am besten auch mit Spritze) schlägst Du einige Male das Wasser mit einem Holz- oder Plastiklöffel auf (dadurch wird weiter hochpotenziert)

 Die erste Gabe von dem verklepperten Wasser kannst Du 1-2 h nach der Gabe des ganzen Globuli beginnen.

Liebe Grüße
von Natascha & Yvonne


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2017)

Und ich dachte man solle den kleinen keine Flüssigkeiten einflössen????


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2017)

Habe ich auch nicht gemacht   aber sehr gut aufgepasst Rene 
Ich habe den Tropfen seitlich auf die Schnabelspitze gegeben, so dass der Kleine das selbst quasi "einsaugen" kann.
Ich gehe davon aus, das haben Natascha und Yvonne auch so gemeint


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2017)

@DbSam
 Carsten, ich glaube nicht, dass Du diesen Rat ernst meinst.
Hätte ich diesen Therapeuten vor über 20 Jahren nicht kennengelernt, hättet Ihr hier nicht eine Zöglingsgeschichte von mir gelesen  weil ich vermutlich körperlich gar nicht in der Lage gewesen wäre, all die verrückten Sachen zu machen, die ich heute tue 
Stattdessen würde ich als wandelndes Ersatzteillager mit angeschlossenem Pharmadepot von Arzt zu Arzt rennen, um die Nebenwirkungen und Folgebeschwerden zu deckeln.....

Heute war es zwar etwas bedeckt, aber trotzdem super warm und windstill - ein weiterer Sommertag - und das, obwohl die Vorhersagen schon anders aussahen.
Am frühen Nachmittag zog es etwas zu und es regnete 3 Tropfen - danach war es aber wieder trocken und Abends hatten wir sogar noch mal blauen Himmel.

Die flugunfähige Truppe habe ich inklusive Egon Vormittags gleich raus gebracht.
Bis zum frühen Nachmittag "unterhielten" sie sich vorwiegend rund um den "Pool" 
Als es dann aussah, als würde jetzt das angekündigte, schlechte Wetter aufziehen, bin ich zur Voliere, um die Vögel rein zu bringen....und wer flog da auf?
Der Sperber  - er saß hinter dem Gartenzaun und träumte von einem Festmahl....
Die Schwalben waren alle in Deckung gegangen - aber lange nicht so verschreckt, wie ohne den Zaun.
Ich konnte aber merken, dass sie allesamt ganz froh waren, dass ich sie einsammelte.
Ob das nun wegen des Sperbers oder wegen des Wetters war, weiss ich natürlich nicht - ich nehme mal an, beides.

Drinnen habe ich die vier auf die Beute am Fenster gesetzt und Egon zurück ins Nest.
Alle vier: Feline, Trixie, Sid und Aerö haben den ganzen restlichen Tag dort oben verbracht und fühlten sich offensichtlich wohl.

Bei Trixie und Sid war alles wie immer - beide machen einen zufriedenen EIndruck und es gab keine AUffälligkeiten.

Feline scheint es gut getan zu haben, im eigenen Flexarium zu übernachten.
Sie ist heute Nacht auch wieder da zu Bett gegangen.
Die kahle Stelle über dem Auge sieht "glatter" aus. Außerdem wurde Feline heute nicht von den anderen gemobbt.
Sie war eigentlich den ganzen Tag mit Trixie, Sid und Aerö zusammen und wirkte deutlich zufriedener, als die letzten Tage
Die Augentropfen sind bestellt und ich werde sie morgen abholen können.

Aerö hat heute am frühen Abend seine geänderte hom. Potenz einmalig bekommen und anschließend noch 2 x jeweils den verklepperten Tropfen.
Ich habe mal versucht, sein Beinchen zu fotografieren.
So wie es auf dem Foto angewinkelt ist, hält er es ständig. Weiter kann er es im Gelenk nicht strecken.
Ich mache bei jeder Fütterung ein wenig "Physio", indem ich das Beinchen etwas weiter "lang ziehe", als Aerö es hält - also ich gehe so gerade eben an den Punkt heran, wo ich merke, es wird ihm unangenehm - aber nicht darüber - und halte es dort eine Weile, bevor ich es dann vorsichtig und ganz langsam zwischen dem Ursprungspunkt und dem Punkt, den ich gehalten habe hin und her bewege.......ich hoffe, man versteht, was ich meine - schwer zu erklären.....

Abends habe ich alle wieder in die Flexarien befördert und Trixie ist "wie immer" nach dem Füttern mit zu den Mehlschwalben ins Nest geklettert.
                 

Die Drei Flieger: Moritz, Schwalbi und Mecki sind Vormittags überwiegend zwischen Ausflugklappe und Duschstange hin und her geflogen.
Am späten Nachmittag sind sie ganz viel draussen geflogen und haben sich außerdem mit den vielen Schwalben am Himmel unterhalten 
Alle drei sind super gut drauf und es gibt keinerlei Probleme 
Auffällig ist, dass alle  deutlich besser von der Pinzette futtern, seit sie nebeneinander sitzen und so ein wenig im Wettbewerb um den ersten Happen sind 
           

Bei Fussel gibt es auch nichts Neues. Er pendelt zwischen drinnen und draußen, schläft mit beim 3-er Gespann auf der Duschstange und hält sich beim Vierergespann auf, wenn diese in der Voliere sind.
Obwohl Karl bisher nicht wieder aufgekreuzt ist, scheint Fussel sich wohl zu fühlen und mit seinem Leben so im Moment zufrieden zu sein.
Die Fotos sind so "verhangen", da ich sie durch das Vogelzimmerfenster (Fliegengitter) gemacht habe.
Es war das erste Mal, dass ich rund 20 Bilder von Fussel machen konnte, ohne, dass er den Platz wechselte 
         

Egon denke ich wird demnächst seinen ersten Flugversuch machen.
Er ist ein richtig kleiner "Klops" geworden.
Wenn ich ihn umsetze, habe ich immer das Gefühl, dass er viel schwerer ist, als alle anderen.
Wenn er so weiter futtert, wird er nicht abheben können, wenn es soweit ist 
 

Bei den Dielenschwalben bin ich etwas unschlüssig - da wird fleissig gefüttert und alle betteln meistens gut.
Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass da mindestens einer (ganz rechts auf dem Bild) eventuell zwei (ganz links auf dem Bild) weiter zurück sind.
Besonders bei dem rechten Schwälbchen sieht mir das Kopfgefieder auch verdächtig nach Lausfliege aus.....
Ich war hin und hergerissen zwischen nachschauen und bloß nicht stören, wenn im Sekundentakt gefüttert wird - das Wetter wird noch schnell genug schlechter.
Also habe ich das da oben heute nur sehr engmaschig beobachtet - da keine gigantische Unruhe zu beobachten war - der Kleine hat sich mehr geputzt, als die anderen, aber es war noch nicht hektisch - habe ich heute doch noch nichts unternommen.
Ich war allerdings einige Male kurz davor - und hoffe sehr, dass ich es morgen nicht bereue, abgewartet zu haben.
Wenn sich meine Bedenken morgen nicht zerstreuen, werde ich die zwei Kleineren morgen mal aus dem Nest holen und mir genauer anschauen.


----------



## Bea50 (31. Aug. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
Deine Berichte gehören jetzt auch schon zu meinem täglichen Ritual, zum Glück hast Du einen guten Heilpraktiker, der Dich fit hält und Dir hilft, damit Du den kleinen Vögeln helfen kannst. Ich freue mich so sehr, das Mecki und die anderen so gute Fortschritte machen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die überhaupt bei Dir ausziehen werden. Es ist doch bei Dir wie im Hotel, leckeres Bufett, Wärmeplätze, Kuschelsocken, eigener Pool, rein und raus Bringdienst, Physiotherapie, Homöopathie, eigene Webseite und nicht zu vergessen Schutz vor dem bösen Sperber.....

Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht und drücke allen Zöglingen ganz fest die Daumen...

Herzliche Grüße aus Mecklenburg
Carola.


----------



## DbSam (31. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Carsten, ich glaube nicht, dass Du diesen Rat ernst meinst.


Nein, aber genau diesen Satz, neben einigen anderen, durfte ich mir vor kurzer Zeit auch anhören. 
Die haben wahrscheinlich alle die gleiche CD-Vorlage zum Auswendiglernen. 
"I was not amused." 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Dein letzter Bericht ist wieder gut gelungen, der hat wieder komplett so einen schönen knackigen, leichtfüßigen und trotzdem liebevollen Stil ...


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2017)

@DbSam , Carsten geht lieber raus und schau das feiern Frau den Teich endlich fertig bekommt. Ich will wissen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Christine (31. Aug. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wenn sich meine Bedenken morgen nicht zerstreuen, werde ich die zwei Kleineren morgen mal aus dem Nest holen und mir genauer anschauen


Betreutes Wohnen à la Kirstin...


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich das Tagebuch ja vor Mitternacht fertig haben ...aber da kamen dann wohl wieder einige Beratungen dazwischen.....

Heute war es stark bedeckt, aber windstill und immer noch warm und wieder kein Regen - liegt bestimmt daran, dass wir wegen der Wettervorhersage gestern noch die Dachrinnen sauber gemacht haben - hätten wir das nicht gemacht, hätte es bestimmt geschüttet und wäre dann aus der überlaufenden Dachrinne in mein Schlalfzimmer getropft  

Heute Morgen wurde ich wie immer lautstark und vielstimmig begrüßt. 
Die drei Flieger sind sofort als ich die Ausflugklappe in die Voliere geöffnet hatte, rein und raus geflogen und haben sich rund eine Stunde mit Flugtraining amüsiert 
Die anderen hatten überhaupt kein Interesse daran, raus gebracht zu werden. 
Also setzte ich sie erst einmal ans Fenster auf die Beute. 
Erst am späten Nachmittag, als doch noch etwas Sonne hervor kam und kräftig in die Voliere schien, wurden die vier am Fenster unruhig und ich brachte sie ebenso wie Egon dann nochmal für zwei Stunden raus. 
Es ist erstaunlich, wie schnell sie gelernt haben, dass das Transportflexarium bedeutet: rein oder raus. 
Wenn sie raus bzw. rein wollen, lassen sie sich auf der Hand ohne Probleme ins Flexarium setzen. 
Wenn sie das nicht wollen, werden sie auf der Hand unruhig und würden auch flugunfähig von der Hand springen, wenn ich sie weiter Richtung Flexarium befördern würde. 
Abends gingen bis auf Moritz wieder auf ihren Stammplätzen schlafen - Moritz flog heute unerwartet ins Flexarium und machte es sich dort bequem 
                            

Bei Moritz, Fussel, Trixie, Sid, Schwalbi und Egon gibt es nichts Neues - sie sind wohlauf und haben ihren eingespielten Rythmus 
                  


Bei Feline bin ich mir jetzt ganz sicher, dass sie auf dem rechten Auge (also dem, mit der kahlen Stelle) etwas sieht - links denke ich sieht sie zur Zeit nichts. 
Sie hat heute Mittag erstmals die anderen Augentropfen bekommen. 
Dabei fiel mir auf, als ich mit der Pipette Richtung rechtes Auge ging, schloss sie es. 
Ging ich Richtung linkes Auge, blieb dieses völlig "unbeteiligt" auf. 
Das war reproduzierbar und definitiv in der Vergangenheit noch nicht so. 
Es tut sich also noch etwas 


Aerö hat heute ihr Beinchen zumindest abgesetzt und nicht voll auf dem Bauch gelegen. 
Allerdings ist nach wie vor keine Veränderung bezüglich des Greifreflexes oder der Streckung des Gelenks ersichtlich. 
    

Bei Mecki habe ich heute eine alles andere, als schöne Entdeckung gemacht 
Ihr dramatischer Start ins Leben mit dem langen Kampf ums Überleben ist doch nicht spurlos an ihr vorüber gegangen: 
Als die drei heute Morgen über meinem Kopf durch die Voliere flogen, sah ich von unten gegen den Himmel "Löcher" in den Flügeln 
Als die Drei später auf der Duschstange saßen, habe ich mir Mecki also (unter deren lautstarkem Protest - sie will nicht angefasst und schon gar nicht festgehalten werden) von der Stange genommen und mir die Flügelfedern genau angeschaut: 
Da sind an einigen Federn noch Spulenreste, die aber offen sind - viel schlimmer sind aber ein paar Stellen, wo zwar keine Spulen mehr sind, aber auch keine Federn - lediglich die nackten Kiele 
Mecki hat einen massiven Gefiederschaden, der sich erst mit der Mauser beheben wird. 
Jetzt hoffe ich sehr, dass sie keinen Drang entwickeln wird, raus zu wollen - es wäre deutlich besser für sie, wenn sie sich entschließen könnte, auch zu überwintern - auch wenn sie so sehr gut fliegt - ich glaube nicht, dass das reicht für die Anstrengungen des Zuges. 
      

Die Dielenschwalben waren alle nach wie vor wohlauf und haben alle gleichmäßig gebettelt. 
Darum habe ich heute nur weiter beobachtet und noch nicht näher nachgeschaut. 
Die Eltern haben wieder fleißig und fast ohne Unterbrechung gefüttert.


----------



## Krächzi (1. Sep. 2017)

Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass Schwalben Flaumfedern an den Beinen haben, wie Aerö.


----------



## Bea50 (1. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Kirstin,
das mit Meckis Federn, sind ja gar keine schönen Nachrichten. Und das wo sie so fleißig __ Fliegen übt. Dann müsste sie ja doch bei Dir überwintern.....
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie mit diesen Federn die weite Reise schaffen kann, hoffentlich wird sie nicht zu unruhig. Wir werden wohl abwarten müssen. Mir fällt bei den Fotos von Mecki immer auf, dass sie oft so aufgeplustert aussieht, ist das normal? 

Liebe Grüße aus Mecklenburg
Carola
P.S.: Bei uns sind alle Schwalben abgereist....total still hier...


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2017)

@Krächzi Bei Mehlschwalben sind die Beinchen behaart - sie ähneln deutlich mehr denen eines Mauerseglers - auch von der Fussform her. 
Ich denke sowieso, dass Mehlschwalben eher Segler sind als Schwalben - wenn da man nicht jemand einen Fehler in der Zuordnung gemacht hat.
In jeder Hinsicht haben Mehlschwalben mehr vom mauersegler, als von der Rauchschwalbe (Verhalten, nahrungsgewohnheiten, Ruf, Flug- und Jagdfähigkeiten nach dem Verlassen des Nestes etc.) 

@Carola
Das habe ich bei jungen Schwalben nach dem AUsfliegen aus dem nest ganz häufig - sowohl in der Handaufzucht, als auch bei den Dielenschwalben. 
Das ändert sich sofort, wenn sie aktive Phasen haben. Wenn sie sich dann zum Ausruhen hinsetzen, plustern sie sich auf. 
Da er sonst einen völlig fitten, wachen Eindruck macht, halte ich das zur Zeit  für "normal"


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2017)

Heute war es einfach nur  - was für ein Wetter!

Als ich Morgens ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich nicht nur lautstark, sondern von den Dreien auf der Stange auch fliegend begrüsst.
Es war ein "Vibrieren" in der Luft - die Drei wollten raus, Fussel hüpfte am Fenster auf und ab und aus den Flexarien kamen ebenfalls ungeduldige Rufe:
Sie wollten allesamt raus!
Gerade mal ein Futtertier pro Vogel - ausgenommen Egon, der futterte wie immer - wurde ich los - dann war die Konzentration weg.
Also ging ich raus, öffnete die Ausflugklappe zur Voliere und wurde von 3 Schwalben und einem Spatz fast über den Haufen geflogen, so eilig hatten sie es, raus zu kommen 
Draußen in der Voliere flogen sie eine ganze Weile fröhlich plappernd umeinander, landeten auf dem AUsflugbrett, flogen zurück ins Vogelzimmer und wieder raus.
Es war pure Lebensfreude 
Allerdings machte keine von ihnen den Eindruck, als wolle sie ganz raus - es war nicht diese "Hektik" zu spüren, wenn die Schwalben plötzlich in die Freiheit wollen.
Sie interessierten sich weder für die Volierengitter, noch für den Himmel über sich - sie flogen einfach umeinander und schienen gemeinsam Spass zu haben 
Fotos konnte ich von ihnen immer nur drinnen machen, denn, wenn sie draussen waren, flogen sie und da habe ich sie einfach nicht erwischt.
Aber auf einem der Fotos sieht man Fussel im Vogelzimmer und unten links wie Mecki aus dem Bild fliegt.
                             

Ich ging dann erstmal wieder zurück ins Vogelzimmer, schnappte mir das Transportflexarium und wollte die anderen reinsetzen, um sie auch raus zu bringen.
Das habe ich die ganze Zeit noch kein einziges Mal erlebt: Sid, Aerö und Trixie versuchten fast gleichzeitig, mir in die Hand zu hüpfen 
Sie hatten es offensichtlich ebenfalls eilig, raus zu kommen.
Und auch Feline kam mir entgegen, als ich ihr Flexarium öffnete.
Nachdem ich sie raus gebracht hatte, dauerte es gar nicht lange, bis Trixie und Sid in den Pool hüpften und ausgiebig planschten.
Aerö schloss sich den Fliegern an und zog einige Kreise durch die Voliere.
Auch Feline flog ein paar Runden - ab und an stiess sie an einen Zweig und 2 x landete sie am Volierengitter.
Aber alles in allem war ihre Orientierung überraschend gut.
Egon schaute sich fasziniert das alles aus seinem Nest unter dem Fenster an 
Fussel war nachdem er aus dem Fenster geflitzt war, auf die andere Volierenseite gelaufen und kletterte begeistert in dem dortigen Birkenzweig am Nistkasten herum.

Nach ca. einer halben Stunde hatten sich alle offensichtlich  etwas ausgetobt und suchten sich Sitzplätze, von wo sie sich interessiert das Treiben auf dem Hof anschauten.
Aerö suchte sich ihren Sitzplatz in der Einflugluke zum Vogelzimmer und schloss sich auch den ganzen restlichen Tag nicht wieder der Bodentruppe an.

Nachdem etwas Ruhe eingekehrt war,  konnte ich auch endlich alle ausgiebig füttern 
                       

Bei Moritz, Trixie, Sid, Mecki, Egon und Fussel gab es heute keine Besonderheiten - bei ihnen war alles, wie immer.
Schwalbi hat heute erstmals, als ich fütterte einen lautstarken "Ruf" ausgestossen, weil das Futtertier zu Mecki und nicht zu ihr ging - gleichzeitig versuchte sie, Mecki das Heimchen vor der __ Nase weg zu schnappen 

Bei Feline tut sich was mit den Augen!!! 
Sie hat heute erstmals Futtertiere vom Boden aufgepickt! Des öfteren hat sie leicht daneben gepickt und das Tier erst beim zweiten oder dritten Anlauf erwischt.
Genauso, wenn sie nach den Tieren auf der Pinzette gezielt schnappte.
Es scheint mir, dass das rechte Auge immer besser wird.
Beim linken Auge bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich vermute, da ist noch nichts.
Ich denke, um Distanzen und Positionen richtig wahrzunehmen, braucht sie beide Augen.
Darum pickt sie vermutlich öfter mal daneben oder zeigt diese Unsicherheiten beim __ Fliegen.
Sie fliegt einerseits zu gut und "unfallfrei", als dass sie richtig blind sein könnte, aber, wenn sie einen Landeplatz sucht, traut sie sich nicht, avisierte Plätze wirklich anzufliegen und fliegt in letzter Sekunde weiter, bis sie irgendwann eine Bruchlandung hinlegt.
Hier wird sie genau wie beim Futter fassen wohl die genaue Position nicht ausmachen können.
Hier hat sie gerade eine Bruchlandung hingelegt - eigentlich wollte sie auf dem Pflanzsteinrand über ihrer Landestelle landen:
 
Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass sich bei den Augen immer noch gerade aktiv was tut.
Irgendwie widerstrebte es mir heute, wieder Augentropfen zu geben - ich könnte jetzt nicht genau sagen, warum - es war einfach ein Gefühl.
Darum habe ich es gelassen - stattdessen habe ich einen Tropfen auf eines der Futtertiere getan - sie hat es begeistert gefuttert  (und das, obwohl sie durchaus bei jedem Futtertier zunächst im Schnabelvorderbereich "probiert" bevor sie entscheidet, ob sie es abschluckt oder wegschleudert)- jetzt darf mich nur keiner fragen, warum ich das getan habe - das war rein intuitiv.

Bei Aerö fiel mir heute Abend auf, dass sie, als sie ins Nest kletterte, auf der Kante sitzen blieb und auf das nach wie vor gebeugte Bein erstmals etwas Last aufnehmen konnte, ohne, dass es einfach so "wegbrach".
Ansonsten war alles wie immer.

Bei den Dielenschwalben ist ebenso alles wie gestern - alle vier wohlauf, fleissig am Betteln und die Eltern fleissig am Füttern 
.


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2017)

Schön, so ein Tag, wo nichts schiefgeht


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2017)

und wieder ein sonniger, windstiller Tag mit blauem Himmel 
Das sind doch mal WIederholungen, die ich richtig gerne schreibe 

Feline, Trixie, Sid, Aerö und Egon waren wieder den ganzen Tag draußén.
Aerö ist, nachdem er eine Weile bei den anderen unten saß in der Voliere geflogen und schließlich in der Einflugklappe zum Vogelzimmer gelandet, wo er den größten Teil des Vormittags saß.
Als ich dann gegen Mittag zum Füttern kam, fand ich plötzlich zwei Mehlschwalben in Egons Nest vor:
Aerö muss es in der Einflugklappe wohl zu "einsam" geworden sein und darum ist sie zu Egon ins Nest geflogen 
Weitere Veränderungen am Beinchen konnte ich nicht sehen.
Allerdings konnte ich erstmals, als ich Aerö für den "raus- und rein Transport" in der Hand hatte, den Druck von beiden Füsschen in der Hand spüren 
     

Moritz und Schwalbi sind Morgens viel rein und raus geflogen und haben aber dann den größten Teil des restlichen Tages auf dem Zweig am Fenster im Vogelzimmer verbracht.
Schwalbi und Trixie haben tagsüber beide unabhängig voneinander beim Füttern "gemäkelt".
Meist nahmen sie genau ein Futtertier von der Pinzette - danach war Schluss.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass beide sich dann, wenn ich nicht da war selbst aus der Futterschale bedient haben.
Abends haben sie wieder wie gewohnt mächtig zugeschlagen 

Ansonsten war bei den flugunfähigen Schwalben, Moritz und Schwalbi alles wie immer.
Von Moritz und Schwalbi habe ich heute tatsächlich vergessen, aktuelle Fotos zu machen 
              

Mecki war heute überraschenderweise überwiegend allein unterwegs.
Sie flog sehr viel rein und raus und draußen herum und sie antwortete den vielen Schwalben, die über dem Hof heute unterwegs waren.
So, wie Mecki sich heute zeigte, erwarte ich fast, dass sie irgendwann raus und zu den anderen am Himmel will.
Irgendwie "nabelt" sie sich gerade von Schwalbi und Moritz ab habe ich den Eindruck.
Schwalbi und Moritz zeigten kein großes Interesse an den Schwalben außerhalb der Voliere.
Mecki hat heute sogar erstmals erfolgreich Heimchen im Flug von der Pinzette geholt 
       

Bei Felines Augen konnte ich heute keine Veränderungen erkennen - allerdings flog sie, als ich gerade Sid und Trixie fütterte, zielstrebig und erfolgreich den __ Efeu an, wo sie landete und auf einem Zweig sitzen blieb und nach Futter rief 
       

Fussel macht weiter sein Ding und klettert und hüpft den ganzen Tag fröhlich durch die Voliere und das Vogelzimmer.
Er muss seine Flügel zunehmend besser einsetzen können denn er kann mittlerweile Zweige und Äste hoch und runter klettern/hüpffliegen, die er ohne Zuhilfenahme der Flügel nicht schaffen würde.
Vor der Ostheopathie wäre er da noch jedes Mal kläglich abgestürzt und auf dem Rücken gelandet.
 

Auch, wenn die Tage richtig sommerlich sind, so sind sie doch schon sehr kurz geworden und sowie die Sonne untergeht, wird es richtig kalt - da merkt man den Herbst.
Weil im Vogelzimmer wegen des Fliegengitterfensters Außentemperaturen herrschen, habe ich auf dem Flexarium die zweite Wärmeplatte mit einem Sitzast darunter aufgestellt.
Dann habe ich mir (unter deren Protest) Mecki, Schwalbi und Moritz geschnappt und darunter gesetzt, damit sie merken, dass es dort ein warmes Plätzchen gibt.
Es scheint ihnen gefallen zu haben, denn sie sind darunter sitzen geblieben und als ich eine Stunde später zur letzten Fütterung und zum Licht aus machen kam, saßen die 3 da immer noch 
Aerö, Egon, Sid und Trixie schlafen ja unter der Wärmeplatte im Flexarium im und auf dem Nest.
Feline habe ich in ihrem Transportflexarium für die Nacht mit ins Haus genommen und ins Eßzimmer befördert.
Montag werde ich erst mal bei Siepmann anrufen und noch zwei weitere Wärmeplatten bestellen.
Ich denke, eine werde ich in groß nehmen, damit ich die über der Duschstange von der decke abhängen kann.
Dann hat die Fliegertruppe die Möglichkeit, auch auf ihrem Stammplatz warm zu sitzen, wenn sie will.
Die andere werde ich dann mit kleinem Sitzplatz auf dem Fußboden platzieren, damit, falls eine von den flugunfähigen Schwalben auf den Boden flattert (von wo sie ja eigenständig nicht wieder hoch kommen), sie die Möglichkeit hat, sich auch dort an einen wärmeren Ort zu begeben.


Im Eßzimmer werde ich in den nächsten Tagen das Wintergehege aufbauen und einrichten, damit ich, falls das Wetter umschlägt und es drüben zu kalt wird, die Schwalben zügig rüber holen kann.
Allerdings möchte ich sie so lange wie irgend möglich drüben lassen, da ich denke, da haben sie mehr Möglichkeiten, sich auszuleben und sie können dort mehr von draußen sehen und hören.


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2017)

Das Wetter war wie in den letzten Tagen stabil super  
Allerdings ist es bis in den späten Vormittag und ab dem frühen Abend bereits empfindlich kalt. 

Moritz, Schwalbi, Mecki und auch Aerö stehen "unter Strom".  
Sie sind heute den ganzen Tag geflogen wie die Weltmeister und haben sich
intensiv mit den vielen Schwalben, die über den Hof jagten ausgetauscht. 
Von der Pinzette füttern war bei allen 4 tagsüber so gut wie nicht möglich. 
Ab und an haben sie mal einen Haps genommen - am ehesten hat Mecki mir noch was abgenommen. 
Aerö ließ sich etwas füttern, als sie mal für ein Stündchen zu Egon ins Nest geschlüpft ist. 
Der Aufenthalt hielt aber nicht lange an - dann klebte sie schon wieder am Volierengitter.....

Schwalbi konnte ich nicht einmal Futter anbieten - sowie die Pinzette sich näherte, flog er weg.
Selbst Abends bei der letzten Fütterung ging Schwalbi deutlich auf Abstand. 
Moritz ließ sich zumindest zu zwei Heimchen hinreißen und Mecki nahm sogar 4 Heimchen - allerdings immer rasend schnell und dann flog sie erstmal wie aufgescheucht weg, kam dann zurück auf die Duschstange, nächstes Heimchen - wieder weg.....
Aerö konnte ich heute nicht rein bringen/ins Flexarium setzen. 
Sie flog endlos durchs Vogelzimmer, landete dann für ein halbes Stündchen im Nest im Flexarium bei Egon und Sid (Trixie saß noch unter der Rotlichtlampe - und flog dann wieder aus, um sich  schließlich auf dem Flexarium auf der dortigen Wärmeplatte nieder zu lassen - ließ sich aber auch da nicht füttern, sondern flüchtete sofort, wenn die Pinzette in ihre Richtung kam. 
Zu ihrem Bein kann ich wenig sagen, außer, dass sie sich geschickt damit bewegt, obwohl sie es am Gelenk nicht durchstrecken kann. 
Mehr konnte ich aber nicht sehen, weil sie ständig sofort weg war, sowie ich in ihre Nähe kam - auf jeden Fall kann sie sich damit ins Volierengitter hängen und ist sogar ein Stück geklettert - wie, konnte ich nicht sehen.  
Irgendwie haben die vier sich heute benommen, als hätten sie noch nie einen Menschen aus der Nähe gesehen 
Sie werden sich alle in den Futterschalen selbst bedient haben, denn Hunger schienen sie nicht zu haben. 
Ich vermute, morgen oder übermorgen werden sie im Volierengitter hängen und nachdrücklich fordern, raus zu können. 
Bereits seit einigen Tagen habe ich  ja die Tür vom Vogelzimmer zum Vorraum offen, wenn die flugunfähigen Schwalben draußen sind, damit die anderen den Vorraum kennen lernen. 
Sollten sie unbedingt raus wollen, möchte ich ihnen die Tür vom Vorraum nach draußen öffnen, da es den Schwalben offensichtlich deutlich leichter fällt, wenn sie zurück kommen wollen, durch die Tür wieder rein zu kommen - obwohl ich, sollten sie ausfliegen, mit einer Rückkehr nicht ernsthaft rechne. 
Dazu sind sie alle  bereits viel zu gut und viel zu "abgenabelt". 

Eigentlich würde ich es lieber sehen, wenn alle vier hier überwintern, denn sie alle haben ihre kleinen oder großen Probleme. 
Aber ich fürchte, wenn sie wirklich wollen und ich zwinge sie zum Bleiben, dann würden sie mir hier unter der Hand wegsterben, weil sie sich vermutlich zu Tode grämen würden.....
Irgendwie habe ich ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass sie keine Ambitionen zeigen raus zu wollen - allein mir fehlt der Glaube.......

                                   

Trixie und Sid haben den Tag praktisch komplett zusammen in der Voliere verbracht und Abends sind beide zu Egon ins Nest geklettert. 
Die Zwei sind zur Zeit die einzigen, die ganz konstant "unauffällig" sind und ihren Tag nach einem festen Ablauf verbringen.
Die Zwei und Feline werde ich wohl spätestens, wenn das Wetter umschlägt und Egon das Nest verlassen hat, ins Esszimmer umziehen, da sie dort mehr Aussicht bei angenehmeren Temperaturen haben werden. 
Da es bei ihnen absolut klar ist, dass sie nicht ausfliegen können und überwintern müssen, denke ich, ist es für sie auch angenehmer, diesen ganzen Aufbruchtrubel dann draußen nicht so mit zu bekommen. 
   

Egon war tagsüber wieder draußen im Nest. Es könnte sein, dass sie morgen ihren ersten Flugversuch startet. 
Sowohl draußen, als auch Abends drinnen balancierte sie immer wieder auf der Nestkante rum. 
        

Fussel habe ich huete einen knappen Meter von einem Zweig zum anderen __ FLIEGEN sehen 
Ich traute meinen Augen nicht! 
Es wäre zu schön, wenn er doch noch flugfähig wird, denn vom Kopf her ist er für die Freiheit gemacht 
  

Feline macht mir seit heute Abend große Sorgen 
Tagsüber war sie wie immer in der Voliere unterwegs - manchmal saß sie bei den anderen, manchmal für sich. 
Gelegentlich flog sie eine Runde. 
Wenn immer ich in die Voliere kam und lockte, bekam ich ntwort von ihr und sie kam zum Füttern von irgendwoher angeflogen - also alles, wie immer. 
Abends habe ich ebenfalls wie immer alle reingeholt und ins Flexarium gesetzt, wo ich Abends immer noch mal für zwei oder 3 Stunden die Rotlichtwärmelampe an habe. 
Insbesondere Trixie geniesst es, dann noch mal darunter zu sitzen und auch Feline war gleich darunter geklettert. 
Anschließend fütterte ich dann eine Runde. 
Als Feline dran war und sie nach der Pinzette schnappen wollte, krampfte sie plötzlich mit dem Kopf hochund nach hinten und lief krampfhaft rückwärts 
Schließlich landete sie an der Flexarienwand, was den Rückwärtsgang stoppte und verdrehte das hoch und nach hinten gekrampfte Köpfchen nach links herum um fast 360 Grad wie an ihren schlimmsten Tagen - das habe ich die ganze zeit nicht mehr gesehen!
Ich nahm sie mir raus und hielt sie mit beiden Händen umschlossen - da löste sich der Krampf und sie sass wieder normal in meiner Hand. 
Als ich sie zurück setzte, ging es zunächst gut, aber als sie futter von der Pinzette nehmen wollte, ging das Spiel von vorne los. 
Als ich sie diesmal nahm, kotete sie mir in die Hand: Durchfall. 
Ich weiss nicht wirklich, was sie hat: 
Solche Symptome treten bei Schwalben sehr oft auf, wenn sie Vitamin B Mangel haben. 
Aber das kann ich eigentlich ausschließen - es sei denn, sie hat eine Aufnahmestörung. 
Diese Symptome kommen aber auch bei Gehirnerschütterung und bei diversen Virus- und parasitären Erkrankungen vor. 
Zunächst einmal habe ich sie in ihrem Transportflexarium dunkel und ohne zusätzliche Wärmequelle untergebracht, da ich feststellte, dass die Symptome dann aufhörten. 
Dort konnte ich ihr auch im Halbdunkeln ein paar Heimchen füttern, ohne, dass die Krämpfe wieder los gingen. 
Zwei Heimchen habe ich in Kohlekomprette gebadet - der übernächste Kot war wieder nahezu normal. 
Da sich im Halbdunkeln im Flexaium alles beuhigt, habe ich nichts weiter gemach und sie erstmal da rein gesetzt.
Später hat sie vorsichtshalber noch einen Tropfen Vit B Komplex  bekommen - Inj. Lsg. oral. 
Mal schauen, wie es morgen früh ist - ich war sehr erschrocken heute und habe keine Ahnung,w as das ist. 
Sollte es morgen wieder auftreten oder Feline wieder Durchfall haben, werde ich meinem TA denke ich eine Kotprobe bringen, damit er sie mal unter das Mikroskop legt.


Dann kam heute noch ein "Neuzugang" aus dem Raum Schneverdingen. 
Adlerchen wurde aus einem Nest geholt, wo sie zurück gelassen wurde. 
Ihre Geschwister hatten das Nest wohl längst verlassen - de Eltern hatten aber wohl bis gestern trotzdem noch immer gut gefüttert. 
Dann jedoch waren plötzlich alle Schwalben fort - nur dieser Kleine saß da noch mutterseelenalleine und rief sie die Seele aus dem Leib. 
Adlerchen wurde von den Findern leider unter anderem auch mit Brei aus Tartar gefüttert (Empfehlung aus dem Internet) . 
Ihr Gefieder sieht ganz typisch so aus, wie das aller Schwalben, die ich dieses Jahr mit massivem Parasitenbefall hatte. 
Die Finder hatten wohl auch schon 4 oder 5 Schwalbenlausfliegen abgesammelt. 
Die Schleimhäute im Schnabel sind noch massiv verfärbt (ich vermute Leber/Galln Belastung). 
Außerdem hat die Kleine noch leicht durchfälligen Kot. 
Ansonsten macht sie aber einen stabilen EIndruck: sie bettelt kräftig, futtert und kotet regelmäßig. 
Tagsüber hatte ich sie im Mehlschwalbennest im Flexarium unter der Wärmeplatte - heute Abend habe ich sie mit ins Eßzimmer genommen, da es dort geheizt ist und ich nicht glaube, dass die Mehlschwalben ein Rauchschwalbenküken bei sich dulden würden. 
Im Moment würde ich ihren Zustand noch als bedenklich einstufen - sowohl die Schäden der __ Parasiten, als auch die Tartarfütterung sind zunächst einmal nicht berechenbar. 
Ich denke, sowie sich Kot und Schleimhautfarbe normalisiert haben, ist sie aus dem Ärgsten raus. 
Inwieweit das Gefieder beschädigt ist, wird sich zeigen. 
Zur Zeit steckt es ebenso, wie damals bei Mecki noch in zahlreichen Hülsen, die längst weg sein sollten.


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2017)

Ich laß mal wieder ein paar " Danke " Blümchen hier


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2017)

Abgesehen davon, dass wir wieder einen strahlend blauen Sommertag ohne irgendwelche Aufreger beim Wetter hatten, war heute ziemlich viel los.

Zunächst zu Feline:
Sie hat die Nacht überstanden - allerdings war sie heute Morgen noch in einem Zustand, dass ich mich nicht wirklich freuen konnte 
Spontan hatte ich gestern ja zunächst Vit B mangel im Kopf - aber sie bekam neben Freifanginsekten gerade erst vor 3 Tagen wie alle anderen auch ein Heimchen, in das ein Tropfen Vit B Komplex Inj. Lsg gespritzt war.
Sie hätte also wirklich schon AUfnahmestörungen haben müssen - ich zweifel an dem B Mangel. 
Kokzidien schließe ich eigentlich auch aus, denn weder sie selbst noch der Kot haben diesen typischen üblen Geruch.

Heute Morgen saß sie noch in der Sockenrolle mit geschlossenen Augen.
Erst dachte ich, sie lebt nicht mehr, aber als ich sie ansprach, öffnete sie die Augen.
Kein Pieps, kein Hunger – absolute Futterverweigerung.
Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob sie einfach ihre Ruhe braucht oder ob sie aufgibt/gehen will.
Ich habe sie also erst mal gelassen – habe ihr allerdings, etwas Engystol ad us vet Inj. Lsg an den Schnabelrand getupft, was sie eingekaut hat.
Ich dachte mir, sie braucht etwas Flüssigkeit und ein kleiner Schubs für das Immunsystem kann auch nicht schaden.

 Dann habe ich erstmal alle anderen versorgt.
Dabei kreisten meine Gedanken eigentlich nur um Feline: was will sie? gehen? Soll ich ihr helfen? Soll ich sie erlösen? Oder will sie ihre Ruhe, um Heilen zu können?
Ich hatte absolut keine Ahnung....und kein "Bauchgefühl".....
Als ich dann wieder zu ihr kam, nahm sie zwei kleine Heimchen – damit war für mich die erste Frage „erlösen“ erst mal vom Tisch.
Nach dem 2. Heimchen fing sie in der Socke mit dem Kopf wieder etwas an zu krampfen – da aber die Socke sie umschloss, konnte der Kopf sich nicht weiter verbiegen und der Krampf ließ nach und sie verfiel wieder in diesen Schlaf.
Ich hatte dann Mittags einen Termin bei meiner Osteopathin (für mich).
Als ich von ihr wieder kam und Feline mich in der Küche hörte, piepste sie laut – genau so, wie sie es immer macht, wenn sie Hunger hat.
Sie saß außerhalb der Socke – etwas wackelig, aber ohne Krämpfe.
Ich gab ihr ein Heimchen, was sie sich sofort von der Pinzette holte – auch ein zweites.
Ein drittes wollte sie sich schnappen, da verdrehte sich der Kopf um 180 Grad zur Seite – aber nach rechts (damals war es immer nach links – rechts ging nicht).
Ich habe ihr den Kopf dann mit dem Figner etwas gestützt und sie nahm das 3. Heimchen (alles kleine Heimchen).
Danach war sie total erschöpft und ich konnte sehen, dass der Kopf wieder leicht zum Krampfen neigte.
Also wickelte ich sie wieder in ihre Socke, wo der Körper sofort entspannte und sie wie Vormittags in diesen Schlaf fiel.

Den Nachmittag über hatte ich das Gefühl, sie stabilisiert sich etwas. Sie bewegte sich - sehr wackelig, aber zielgerichtet- durch das Flexarium und krampfte auch ohne Socke nicht.
Gegen Abend wurde es leider wieder schlechter und schließlich krampfte sie wieder sehr. 
Auf ANraten einer TÄ, die sich da besser auskennt, als ich, habe ich Feline dann noch homöopathisch unterstützt.
Allerdings ist es denke ich fraglich, ob es nicht schon zu spät ist......
Immerhin sass sie eine halbe Stunde nach der Gabe wieder entspannt in ihrer Socke und schlief.

Sehr auffällig ist:
Licht verschlechtert sofrt und fördert die Krämpfe – Dunkelheit bessert.
Wärme verschlechtert heftig – Raumtemperatur (Esszimmer) verbessert.
Essen will sie, aber es verschlechtert sofort.
Dass Dunkelheit, kühle Luft und Hungern bessern – das habe ich sonst bei Anflugtraumen.
Sie ist aber vorher nirgends gegen geflogen oder abgestürzt.
Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass sie irgendwelche Vorschädigungen durch ihre Vorgeschichte hatte, wo etwas bei einer unbedarften Drehbewegung des Kopfes  kaputt gegangen ist.
Ich bin total ratlos. Letzte Nacht hat sie 2 x gekotet – beide Male normal – also seit der Kohlekomprettengabe kein Durchfall mehr.

 Von einem Besuch bei meinem TA hier habe ich Abstand genommen, denn ich denke, er kann sowieso nicht viel mehr machen, als sie durchbewegen – und ich wäre mir nicht sicher, ob das gut für sie wäre.
Außerdem würde sie da Licht, unterschiedlichen Temperaturen und Unruhe ausgesetzt - alles Sachen, die neue Krämpfe auslösen würden.
Insofern lass ich sie im Moment einfach in Ruhe in ihrem dunklen Flexarium eingewickelt in die Wollsocke im Esszimmer und schau nur so alle Stunde mal nach, ob sie etwas möchte…
Ich wünsche ihr  sehr, dass heute Nacht eine Entscheidung fällt: dass es entweder deutliche Besserungen gibt, oder aber dass sie friedlich einschläft......

Auf den Fotos in der Hand sieht das Auge so komisch aus, weil sie die Augen zu hat - in der hand gestützt konnte sie total entspannen.
             

Fussel geht es unverändert gut - soweit ich es im Augenwinkel mitbekam.
Ich hatte heute keine Zeit, ihm gross Beachtung zu schenken und ich habe es nicht ein mal geschafft, ein Foto von ihm zu machen.

Bereits heute Morgen hatten wir traumhaftes Wetter und der Himmel war voller Schwalben, die laut plappernd über den Hof und am dach des Hauses entlang jagten.
Entsprechend aufgeregt ging es im Vogelzimmer zu.
Als ich die AUsflugklappe in die Voliere öffnete, flogen Moritz, Schwalbi, Mecki und Aerö fast gleichzeitig raus und drehten ihre Runden - laut mit den anderen kommunizierend.
Besonders Aerö flog nur von Gitter zu Gitter und schrie regelrecht.
Er wollte eindeutig raus.
Da ich Mittags noch den Termin bei meiner Osteopathin hatte, habe ich den Vögeln versprochen, dass ich auf mache, wenn ich wieder da bin.
Als ich wieder nach Hause kam, saß Moritz mit Mecki auf der Duschstange, Schwalbi saß - was die ganzen Tage nie der Fall war - ganz dicht bei Trixie unten in der Voliere und Aerö saß ebenfalls unten neben Sid - es sah fast so aus, als wollten die sich verabschieden 
....und Egon saß in der Einflugklappe!!! Egon hat ihr Nest verlassen! .
Als ich in die Voliere ging und alle wie gewohnt füttern wollte, hob Egon ab und flog hektisch von Gitter zu Gitter - sie wollte eindeutig raus - und ließ sich absolut kein Futter mehr von der Pinzette geben.

Am Himmel über dem Hof war keine einzige Schwalbe zu sehen - sie machten alle irgendwo im Stall, auf der Diele und in den Bäumen Siesta.
Sollte es so kommen, wie jeden Tag, dürften die Schwalben gegen 16 Uhr wieder auftauchen und auch in der Voliere dann wieder Aktion sein.

Und genau so kam es: gegen 16 Uhr waren zig Schwalben draussen unterwegs.
Aerö und Egon  drehten fast durch und Mecki, Schwalbi und Moritz flogen aufgeregt rein und raus.
Jetzt war der große Moment gekommen: ich öffnete die Volierentür und die Vorzimmertür.

Kaum war die Volierentür auf, schoss Aerö raus und flog dicht gefolgt von Egon Richtung Bäume zum Nachbarn an der Streuobstwiese.
Beide flatterten zunächst mächtig - genau, wie Jungschwalben, die zum ersten mal das Nest verlassen.
Aerö hatte zudem auch noch ordentlich Schlagseite im Flug und die beiden flogen sehr niedrig (unter Dachhöhe des Wohnhauses)  und ich dachte noch:
Ohjeohje ...das kann nicht gut gehen 
...dann waren beide hinter den Bäumen verschwunden.

Bestimmt 30 Minuten blieben sie verschwunden - dann tauchten sie über den Bäumen hoch oben am Himmel wieder auf - ihr durchdringender, knarrender Ruf war unüberhörbar. beide flogen deutlich besser, als beim Start und Aerö hatte keine Schlagseite mehr
Sie hat wohl rausgefunden, wie sie __ fliegen muss, um die verkürzten Schwungfedern auf der einen Seite auszugleichen.
Gegen Abend war der Himmel wieder dunkel von Schwalben - die Luft war gesättigt von Mücken - sie flogen mir sogar ins Gesicht (die Mücken) und ich habe sogar eine verschluckt, als ich nach den Schwalben rief.
Egon und Aerö tauchten ab und an hinter den hohen Bäumen auf, kreisten hoch über uns, antworteten im Überflug, wenn ich rief - aber sie ließen auch keinen Zweifel daran, dass sie nicht gedachten, zurück zu kommen.
Ich konnte sehen, wie sie jagten und beide bekamen es augenscheinlich super hin 
Irgendwann - die zwei hatte ich lange nicht gesehen, gab es Alarm bei den Schwalben - der Falke jagte oben am Himmel und zwei Bussarde kreisten dort ebenfalls. 
ALs die drei wieder verschwunden waren, hoffte ich inständig, dass meine Mehlschwalben noch beide leben - was war ich froh, als sie das nächste Mal fröhlich runfend zusammen auftauchten!

Als Egon und Aerö raus flogen, verschwanden Mecki, Moritz und Schwalbi im Vogelzimmer und ließen sich dort auf der Duschstange nieder.
Erst ca 20 Minuten später erschienen die 3 wieder in der AUsflugklappe.
Mecki flog dann irgendwann raus in die Voliere, ließ sich auf dem einen Zweig da nieder, beäugte einen Moment die offene Tür und flog dann schnurstracks mit einem lauten Ruf hinaus und hoch in den Schwalbenschwarm, wo ich sie zunächst komplett aus den Augen verlor.
Als Mecki laut rufend raus flog, hob Moritz ab und flog direkt zurück ins Vogelzimmer.
Schwalbi saß in der Ausflugklappe und schaute mehrmals hin und her: hinter Mecki her und zurück zu Moritz.
Er schien zu überlegen.....
....schließlich hob auch er ab....und flog zu Moritz ins Vogelzimmer.
Den Rest des Tages verbrachten die Zwei entweder auf der Duschstange oder eng nebeneinander in der AUsflugklappe.
Ambitionen raus zu gehen hatten die beiden heute nicht - obwohl die Türen den ganzen Nachmittag und Abend weit offen waren und auch beide das genau wussten.

Mecki war mindestens eine Stunde komplett verschwunden.
Dann hörte ich sie über mir aus einem Schwalbenschwarm rufen und als ich antwortete, bekam ich immer postwendend wieder Antwort.
Irgendwann verschwand der ganze Schwarm.
Gegen 19 Uhr tauchte Mecki wieder auf und kreiste rufend über mir.
ich hatte den EIndruck, sie wollte runter kommen.
Leider kam sie immer nicht direkt runter, sondern drehte erst rufend ein paar Runden.
Das war genug Zeit für meine Dielenschwalben, aufzutauchen und Mecki anzugreifen 
Mecki flüchtete sich dann in die Eschen, von wo sie ständig rief - und ich antwortete.
Immer, wenn sie sich gerade traute und runter kommen wollte, tauchte eine meiner Dielenschwalben auf - und Mecki traute mir leider nicht genug, um zu glauben, daß ich sie vor der Monsterschwalbe beschützen kann, weshalb sie dann immer wieder in die Eschen flog.
Bestimmt eine Stunde stand ich auf dem Hof und wir riefen uns abwechselnd.
Sie hockte in der __ Esche ca 4 Meter über mir und schaute mich an und ich stand unten und hielt ihr einen ihrer Sitzäste hin in der Hoffnung, dass sie darauf landen würde.
Als ich gerade den Eindruck hatte, dass sie überlegte, runter zu kommen (gegen 20 Uhr) kam diese gigantische Mückeninvasion und schlagartig waren alle Jungschwalben der Umgebung da.
Mecki hob jubelnd ab und mischte sich "unter das Volk".
ich konnte sehen, wie sie erfolgreich ihr Abendbrot einsammelte und 9 Uhr/9.30 Uhr war der ganze Spuk ebenso schlagartig vorbei, wie er gekommen war: alle Schwalben zogen auf ihre Schlafplätze in den Knicks an der Koppel - und Mecki flog mittendrin mit 
Ich denke, nachdem sie keinen Hunger mehr hatte, war der Wunsch zurück zu kommen nicht mehr so groß, wie der Freiheitsdrang 

Morgen soll noch so ein Traumtag sein - ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es morgen weiter geht.

Adlerchen geht es soweit gut.
Ihr Kot sieht besser aus - nachdem sie heute Nacht ein paar ziemlich untypische "Würste" hinterlassen hat (ich nehme an, dass sind die Tartarfolgen), die aussahen, als seinen sie geeignet, Verstopfungen zu verursachen, wurde der Kot schwalbentypischer.
Auch ihre Schleimhautfarbe normalisiert sich.
Im Nest hat sie sich heute oft und ausgiebig geputzt und es sind viele Hülsen von den federn abgefallen 
Als ich Sid und Trixie (die sich übrigens beide überhaupt nicht darumg eschert haben, dass die anderen ausflogen - die zwei verbrachten ihren Tag ala "business as usual" heute Abend wieder rein brachte und ins Flexarium setzte, kletterte Sid sofort ins Nest und kuschelte sich neben Adlerchen 
Da die beiden offensichtlich gut miteinander klar kamen, habe ich Adlerchen heute im Vogelzimmer gelassen.
Später, als ich das Rotlicht aus machte, gesellte sich auch Trixie zu den beiden und begab sich auf ihren Stammplatz am Nestrand.
Da das Foto ins Nest so dunkel wurde, habe ich Fussels Tageslichtlampe mal beim Fotografieren da rein gehalten 

Auf dem "Himmelfoto" sieht man ein par Schwalben.
ich habe mindestens 100 Fotos blauen Himmel fotografiert, weil ich gerne diesen gigantischen Schwalbenschwarm festhalten wollte.
Es hat einfach nicht gekappt. Der Autofocus hat es nicht hinbekommen, sich auf die Schwalben scharf zu stellen und wenn ich sie mal im Sucher hatte und auslöste, waren die meisten schon wieder weg.
Also wenn Ihr das, was Ihr auf dem Foto seht verzehnfacht, dann kommt Ihr ungefähr auf die Menge Schwalben, die in dem Bildausschnitt tatsächlich waren, als ich auslöste - und das müsst Ihr Euch dann so am gesamten Himmel soweit das Auge reicht vorstellen - dann habt Ihr ungefähr eine Idee, wie es hier heute Abend aussah über dem Hof


----------



## Bea50 (5. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
was für ein aufregender Tag, das muss Dich ja jede Menge Nerven gekostet haben. Dein Einsatz ist einfach unbeschreiblich, vielen vielen Dank dafür, im Namen aller Zöglinge. Ich kenne niemanden, der sich so für kleine Vögel einsetzt. Und unsere kleine Mecki ist ausgeflogen, wer hätte das für möglich gehalten. Aber als ich sie gefunden habe, da saß sie am Stallboden und schaute mich so an und bettelte nach Futter, da habe ich gespürt, das sie Kraft hat und Leben will und da wollte ich unbedingt, das sie eine Chance bekommt. Ich bin so froh, das ich Dich gefunden habe, ich hätte Ihr alleine gar nicht helfen können. Ganz lieben Dank, das Du sofort bereit warst, sie aufzunehmen. Ich hoffe, das sie es jetzt draußen schafft...und drücke ihr ganz fest beide Daumen.

Leider geht es Feline offensichtlich so schlecht, sie sieht wirklich richtig traurig aus. Ich hoffe, das sie selber entscheidet und es Dir erspart, die Entscheidung zu treffen, sie erlösen zu müssen. Sie ist vielleicht wirklich schon zu stark durch die Vorgeschichte geschädigt. Und Du hast alles erdenklich mögliche getan, um ihr zu helfen, aber so ist es ja auch keine Lebensqualität für sie. Irgendetwas muss kaputt sein, anders kann ich mir diese neurologischen Ausfälle nicht erklären.

Zum Glück machen dafür die anderen Fortschritte und Fussel macht auch einen zufrieden Eindruck. Ich drücke ihm die Daumen, das er doch noch ins __ fliegen kommt.

Ich bin ganz gespannt, was heute so passiert ist, muss ja aber bis morgen früh warten auf Deine "Berichterstattung". Dein Tagebuch ist spannender als jeder Krimi.....

P.S.: Eine Frage an Dich, wir hatten ja sehr viele Schwalbennester in unserem Offenstall. Die beiden Shettys von uns haben jetzt höchstwahrscheinlich Milben. Können das Milben von den Vögeln sein? Sie fingen sich an zu jucken, kurz nachdem unsere Schwalben abgereist sind, ich muss sie jetzt behandeln. Nun wollte ich doch vorsichtshalber die Schwalbennester entfernen, wo Mecki ja auch von den Lausfliegen befallen war und wir leider auch ein paar "Verluste" bei den Jungschwalben hatten. Muss ich die Balken, an denen die Nester klebten auch noch irgendwie desinfizieren und was könnte ich da nehmen, es darf aber nicht giftig sein. 

Herzliche Grüße aus dem ebenso sonnigen Mecklenburg von Carola und Andreas


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Carola und Andreas, 
ja, die Milben können von den Vögeln kommen. 
Normal sind sie streng artspezifisch. 
Aber wenn sie absolut nirgends mehr einen WIrt finden un dsonst hungern müssten, gehen sie auch schon mal an andere Warmblüter. 
Allerdings gibt es auch verschiedene andere Milbenarten, die durchaus auch Pferde als normalen Wirt nehmen. 
z.B. Grasmilben etc. 
Die plötzlich eingetretenen warmen Tage haben überall die Milben förmlich "explodieren" lassen, da sie ja den ganzen Sommer über durch das miese Wetter immer wieder gedeckelt wurden. 
Sie können also auch auf der Weide "eingesammelt "oder aber über Stroh eingeschleppt worden sein - mit der plötzlichen Wärme sind sie dann explosionsartig geschlüpft. 
Dann wäre es Zufall, dass es mit dem Wegzug der Schwalben zusammen hing. 
Milben hatten wir bei mecki keine gefunden - er hat den Lausfliegenbefall. 
Wären die Nester so verseucht gewesen, dass sogar die Pferde befallen waren, hätten wir an mecki vermutlich auch welche gefunden - bzw. Mecki hätte die Fahrt nicht mal überlebt. 

Trotzdem macht es Sinn, die alten Nester und die Umgebung z.B. dick mit Kieselgur (z.B. InsectoSec ) einzustäuben (die Ponies solange raus und selbst Feinstaubmasken tragen wenn ihr im Stall verstäubt - die Masken gibt es auch bei Siepmann). 
Das Kieselgur kannst Du auch direkt an den Pferden anwenden - hier aber bitte darauf achten, dass es nicht in die Atemwege und die AUgen gelangt. 
Hilfreich gegen Milben ist auch Holzasche (also z.B. aus dem Kamin) - die kann man gut in die Wälzstellen der Pferde einarbeiten. 

Theoretisch gibt es auch Präparate beim Tierarzt, die ähnlich wie ein Spot on beim Hund wirken - das Gift (z.B. Ivermectin) wirkt dann, indem es die Milbe tötet, wenn sie ihren Wirt beisst - ich persönlich bin davon kein Freund, wenn es anders geht, da die Gifte für die Tiere eine Belastung darstellen. 

Öl hilft ebenfalls gegen Milben. 
Du kannst also am Pferd auch mit z.B Ballistol arbeiten an z.B. besonders betroffenen Stellen. 
Allerdings da, wo Du mit Öl arbeitest, nicht mit Kieselgur arbeiten - die zwei Sachen heben sich gegenseitig in ihrer Wirkung auf.


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2017)

Heute war wieder Hochsommer und meine Nerven sind langsam "leicht" überstrpaziert.........

Zunächst zu Feline:
Mein Wunsch von gestern hat sich in doppelter Hinsicht erfüllt:
Feline hat sich "entschieden" - sie ist heute Nacht verstorben.
Und sie scheint friedlich gegangen zu sein - so, wie ich sie heute fand, ist sie einfach eingeschlafen....
Ich muss gestehen - ich war heute Morgen "erleichtert".
So langsam hatte ich leise Zweifel, ob das linke Auge je wieder gekommen wäre und mit nur einem Auge wäre sie niemals auswilderungsfähig gewesen.
Heute Morgen habe ich sie noch mal genau abgetastet.
Am Hals zwischen Wirbelsäule und Schulter gab es rechts eine "spitze" Erhebung, die links nicht da war.
Ich kann es  nicht besser erklären - kenne mich mit Anatomie des Vogels nur bedingt aus.
Auf jeden Fall war es links und rechts nicht gleich.
Die kleine Feline war wirklich ein großer Kämpfer wenn man sich überlegt, wie sie hier an kam und wie lange alles auf der Kippe stand.
Ich hätte ihr wirklich gewünscht, dass sie wieder richtig fit wird - aber es sollte nicht sein......
 

Heute Morgen und den halben Vormittag waren KEINE Schwalben in Sicht. 
Nachdem gestern Abend hundrte von Schwalben hier waren - es war wie eine Invasion - war es heute auffallend ruhig.
Nur die paar Altschwalben, die noch ihre 2. Bruten aufziehen (wie meine Dielenschwalben - die übrigends heute erstmals ihr Nest verlassen haben)
kreisten gelegentlich am Himmel.
Ich glaube, die Schwalben hatten sich gestern gesammelt und sind heute Morgen auf den Zug gegangen
Wenn Mecki sich da hat mitreißen lassen, wäre das nicht gut 
So ganz ohne jedes Training dürfte das ein gewaltiges Risiko für sie sein.
Aber, da ich sie weder sehen noch hören konnte, egal wie oft ich sie rief, musste ich wohl genau davon ausgehen 

Auch die Mehlschwalben waren nirgends zu sehen und zu hören.
Bei ihnen machte ich mir aber keine Gedanken - ich ging davon aus, dass sie ins Nachbardorf zu den anderen mehlschwalben gezogen sind.

Gegen Mittag dann schaute ich wie elektrisiert hoch, als ich plötzlich den karrenden Ruf von Aerö und Egon hörte 
Die zwei flogen ganz hoch oben (über den Rauchschwalben) und schienen dort intensiv zu jagen.
Als ich sie rief, bekam ich einige Male Antwort - sie ließen sich aber nicht von ihrer Jagd ablenken.
Nach ca 15 Minuten verschwanden sie hinter den Bäumen und seither habe ich sie nicht mehr gesehen.
Auf jeden Fall war es schön, zu sehen, dass sie die Nacht gut überstanden haben 

Nachmittags erschienen dann doch noch ein paar mehr Schwalben am Himmel.
Nicht annähernd solche Mengen, wie gestern, aber kleinere Trupps von 15 - 20 Vögeln jagten immer mal wieder über dem Hof.
Mecki konnte ich nicht ausmachen - ich schaute immer wieder hoch und suchte nach Unterschieden im Flugbild oder im Jagdverhalten und horchte, ob sie irgendwo rief.
Aber ich habe sie nicht gefunden.
Dann plötzlich flogen Schwalbi und Moritz aufgeregt in der Voliere hin und her und riefen wie verrückt (raus gingen sie nicht, obwohl die Tür offen war und sie das wussten).
Und da hörte ich es auch: eine der Schwalben da oben redete mit den beiden 
Dann kam sie runter, kreiste niedrig über meinem Kopf und landete schließlich sogar auf dem RoundPen Gitter.
Ganz langsam und vorsichtig ging ich mit lang ausgestrecktem Arm mit Heimchen auf der Pinzette hin - sie sagte keinen Ton.
Als ich da war, schnappte sie sich in Windeseile das Heimchen und flog wieder auf.
Das alles verlief absolut tonlos  So etwas habe ich noch mit keiner meiner Schwalben zuvor erlebt.
Als sie wieder in der Luft war, ging das Gespräch zwischen Mecki, Schwalbi und Moritz weiter bis der Trupp abbog und Richtung Koppeln verschwand.
Seither habe ich auch Mecki nicht mehr gesehen - aber ich war sehr erleichtert, die klare Bestätigung bekommen zu haben, dass sie ihre erste Nacht überstanden hat und offensichtlich richtig __ fliegen und jagen kann 

Trixie gefiel mir heute gar nicht.
Irgendwie wirkt sie "schwermütig" - und sie hat nur ganz wenig und lustlos gefuttert.
Sie wirkt nicht krank - aber ich glaube, ihr macht der Zug und die Tatsache, dass sie da hockt und nicht fliegen kann, zu schaffen.
Darum habe ich heute angefangen, das Gehege im Esszimmer aufzubauen.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich Trixie und Sid so schnell wie möglich rein holen - morgen werde ich wohl noch brauchen für den Aufbau - aber dann können sie einziehen.
Ich denke, es ist besser für die beiden, wenn sie nicht so hautnah die "Vibrationen" und das aufgeregte Geplapper der Schwalben in der Luft wahr nehmen,  welches  den bevorstehenden Zug ständig vergegenwärtigt.
Drinnen haben sie ihr Klein Afrika und die CD s und ich hoffe, dass Trixie dann wieder fröhlicher wird.
Bei Sid war alles wie immer - sie ist auch genervt, dass sie nicht fliegen kann, aber sie scheint diese Tatsache besser weg zu stecken, als Trixie.

Adlerchen hat seine gesamten Federhülsen abgeputzt und soweit ich es im Moment sehen kann, war es noch rechtzeitig und es ist noch kein grösserer Schaden am Gefieder entstanden. 
Ansonsten futtert er riesige Mengen und sein Kot kommt schön regelmäßig und sieht langsam so aus, wie er sein soll 
Ich glaube, er kriegt die Kurve 
   

Schwalbi und Moritz sind heute wieder sehr viel gefolgen.
ich hatte den ganzen Tag die Vorzimmertür auf und sehr häufig zusätzlich die Volierentür.
Beide haben die offenen Türen mehrfach in AUgenschein genommen - aber nicht ein einziges Mal auch nur andeutungsweise den Ausflug angestrebt :
Im Gegenteil, wenn die Volierentür auf war, sind sie eher rein oder aufs Ausflugbrett gegangen und erst, wenn ich die Tür wieder zu hatte, flogen sie wieder in die Voliere.
Ich glaube, die Botschaft ist eindeutig  und hoffe, dass sie es sich nicht doch noch anders überlegen.
Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, wie genau die Vögel offensichtlich selbst wissen, was gut für sie ist.
Immerhin war Aerö extrem stark beeinträchtigt und auch Mecki war mit ihrem Gefieder eingeschränkt - aber die zwei wollten - unbedingt.
Und sie haben bewiesen, dass es offensichtlich geht.
Schwalbi und Moritz scheinen zu wissen, dass es nicht geht.....vermute ich zumindest.
Wenn das Wetter jetzt so wird, wie angesagt, werde ich wohl Schwalbi und Moritz auch bald rüber holen.
Aber solange die Temperaturen ein Fliegen in der Voliere noch erlauben, ist es denke ich für die zwei schöner da drüben, weil sie da mehr Platz haben.
      

Fussel hat mir dann zu guter Letzt noch einen halben Herzinfarkt verpasst:
Als ich zur letzten Fütterung im Vogelzimmer war, fehlte Fussel 
ich suchte alles ab - kein Fussel! Dann holte ich eine Taschenlampe aus dem Haus und suchte die Voliere ab - kein Fussel.
Dann nochmal Vogelzimmer - kein Fussel - und nochmal Voliere....... usw.
Fast 2 Stunden ging das so.
Ich wollte schon aufgeben und vermutete, dass Fussel es geschafft hat, zur Ausflugluke zu fliegen und ausgeflogen ist...
...und dann hörte ich es leise rascheln: Fussel saß im Dunkeln ängstlich zusammengekauert zwischen zwei Blumentöpfen in der Voliere 

Ich schnappte ihn mir (er protestierte lautstark und schrie, als ob ich ihn aufessen wollte - und außerdem hat er mir in die Hand gebissen  ) und brachte ihn ins Vogelzimmer.
Als ich ihn dort los ließ, flitzte er erleichtert auf direktem Wege auf seinen Schlafplatz in den Birkenzweigen, schüttelte sich und steckte den Kopf ins Gefieder....
....und ich konnte endlich rüber und Feierabend machen......
Fusselfoto gibt es nicht - diesmal nicht, weil ich es vergessen hätte, sondern, weil ich einfach nur noch rein wollte. 

Was für ein Tag! Eigentlich wollte ich endlich mal aufräumen, sauber machen, Wäsche waschen....das plane ich seit über einer Woche täglich!
Bei mir sieht es aus wie Hölle - wenn hier die falschen Leute aufschlagen, werde ich als Messi entmündigt........

Ach ja, und Karl ist heute mal wieder im Vogelzimmer eingekehrt 
Er hat also die Spatzenseuche überlebt


----------



## Natascha246 (6. Sep. 2017)

Ach die arme Feline  das tut mir leid... wie Du schon schreibst, für sie ist es bestimmt das Beste so,... aber traurig ist es trotzdem, wo sie noch so gekämpft hat..

Ansonsten sind es ja aufregende Nachrichten bei Euch, das ist ja zu spannend zu lesen!! Dass Mecki noch mal Schwalbi und Moritz besucht hat, und sich ein Heimchen von Dir holt! Und Du Aerö und Egon wiedergesehen und erkannt hast unter all den anderen Schwalben ! Schön zu wissen, dass sie den ersten Tag und die erste Nacht in der Freiheit überstanden haben !
Und, wie ich finde, ein toller Erfolg für Dich und Deine liebevollen Bemühungen um diese kleinen Tiere..  

Ich bin gespannt, wie Moritz und Schwalbi sich entscheiden... es ist wirklich sehr interessant zu lesen, dass die beiden bislang nicht den Weg in die Freiheit gewählt haben.
Wie sehr Vögel eine Intuition haben, was für sie gut ist... das ist wirklich aufregend !

Alles Gute jetzt erst mal für Trixie, dass sie ihren "Zugkummer" übersteht.. das muss auch hart sein, wenn man die Aufregung der wilden Artgenossen so mitbekommt.

Liebe Grüße!
Natascha


----------



## Schwalbe17 (6. Sep. 2017)

Das mit Feline ist traurig... wir hab uns nochmal Ihren "Steckbrief" angeschaut, sie kam ja als Babyschwalbe zur Dir mit so vielen
Problemen und hat es doch so lange ausgehalten. Das lag nur an Deiner tollen Pflege und als wir mit Trixie bei Dir waren machte 
sie einen zufriedenen Eindruck. Du hast Ihr Lebenszeit geschenkt, die sie sonst nie gehabt hätte! Danke, tschüß Feline.

Das mit den "restlichen Schwalben" liest sich aber großartig, es freut uns sehr, das die Auswilderung so gut geklappt hat und 
Aerö, Egon und Mecki sich doch ab und zu noch kurz sehen lassen. Passt auf Euch auf und einen guten Flug!

Trixie ist vielleicht traurig, weil Aerö am selben Tag wie sie zu Dir kam und jetzt immer noch nicht __ fliegen kann. Sie kann ja (noch)
nicht wissen, dass Sie den weltbesten Überwinterungsplatz hat (mit All Inklusive Verpflegung)!! 
Wir drücken die Daumen, dass sie ihre Krise schnell überwindet und Deine viele Arbeit (mit dem Winterquartier) bald zu schätzen 
weiß! 
Mausern Schwalben eigentlich jährlich? Ich hab gelesen, dass es auch Vogelarten gibt, wo dies nicht so ist?!

Wir werden jedenfalls interessiert weiterverfolgen was es Neues gibt.

Liebe Grüße Gitte, Richard und Vanessa


----------



## Schwalbe17 (6. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,

auch noch vielen Dank für Deine telefonische Auskunft gestern.

Ich habe die Lausfliegen von dem Schwalbenküken entfernt (es war nur noch eine zu finden) und das noch blinde Schwälbchen
in ein provisorisches Nest wie von Dir beschrieben gesetzt. 
Leider wollte es überhaut nicht sperren und hat nach 2 Stunden betteln (meinerseits) gerade mal eine Fliege gegessen und kein
einziges Heimchen  
Hätte ich es zwangsernähren müssen? Ich hab mich jedenfalls nicht getraut den Schnabel mit Gewalt zu öffnen...
Heute früh war es noch vor Sonnenaufgang verstorben.

Als ich in den Stall ging um die restlichen aus dem Nest zu holen, saßen die Eltern immer noch auf den Nestrand.
Selbst als ich auf die aus Strohballen gebaute "Leiter" stieg wollten sie nicht wegfliegen, sie sagten aber auch keinen Ton,
obwohl sie sonst immer sofort lauthals schimpften wenn ich in die Nähe kam.
Im Nest selber war nur noch ein Küken... bereits tot (etwas gelbliche Flüssigkeit kam aus dem Schnabel) und ein Ei 
Ich entschied mich wie besprochen das gesamte Nest (Betonnest) auszuräumen und auch das Ei zu entsorgen, da ich mir nicht
vorstellen konnte, dass dieses "frisch" war. 

Nachdem heute leider die Kieselgur Lieferung noch nicht da war streute ich feinen Staub ins Nest und legte Heu darauf.
Die kleinen begrub ich unter unserer großen Eiche nahe des Stalls.

Vielleicht hätte ich doch gestern im Dunkeln noch ins Nest schauen sollen...

Ich versuche mich jetzt damit zu trösten, dass die Kleinen eh sehr spät dran waren und es sehr schwer noch gehabt hätten
und die Eltern (welche noch den ganzen Tag immer wieder fassungslos in ihr Nest geschaut hatten) jetzt für sich selbst sorgen
können und noch ein bisschen für den großen Flug futtern können...

Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal.
Zumindest war ich nicht mehr ganz so hilflos/ahnungslos wie beim letzten Mal.

VG
Vanessa


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallo allerseits, 
erstmal EUch allen Danke für Eure tröstenden und aufmunternden Worte  
@Schwalbe 17 - ja, zum Glück mausern Schwalben jährlich im Frühjahr. 
Herbst wäre natürlich schöner  - dann müssten sie nicht überwintern. 
Es tut mir sehr leid mit Eurer Brut. 
Schwalbenlausfliegen und Milben sind echt "die Pest". 
Es ist bei diesen __ Parasiten wirklich so, dass jede Sekunde zählt, was die Rettungsaktionen anbelangt. 
Wobei es fraglich ist, ob DU gestern Abend noch etwas hättest ausrichten können. 
Unter Umständen war das andere Kleine bereits tot, als der letzte aus dem Nest sprang. 
Wenn schon ein vergammeltes Ei da mit drin lag, dann ist das Nest schwer belastet gewesen. 
Nächstes Mal gleich bei der aller, allerkleinsten Auffälligkeit hochklettern und erstmal alle Kleinen rausholen und untersuchen. 
Die Eltern werden zwar gewaltig protestieren - aber sie werden ihre Kinder deswegen nicht aufgeben. 
Was das Füttern anbelangt: ja, wenn die Kleinen neu sind, muss man die ersten 2-4 __ Fliegen immer "zwangsernähren". 
Die Kleinen wissen ja nicht, dass Du füttern willst und denken Du willst sie fressen. 
Insofern klemmen sie den Schnabel zu. 
In so einer Situation - gerade, wenn das Kleine schon so angegriffen ist, musst Du Deine Ängeste über Bord werfen. 
Zügig etwas leichte Nahrung (ein paar Fliegen)  ist seine einzige Chance, wieder zu Kräften zu kommen. 
Ich habe das hier beschrieben (ca im 2. Teil der Seite) wie Du es anstellsen musst.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2017)

Eigentlich hätte ich mich mit dem Wetter lieber wieder wiederholt - aber es kam anders 
Morgens begann der Tag entgegen aller Vorhersagen sonnig, warm und windstill.
Ich brachte also gleich die flugunfähigen Vögel raus in die Voliere und machte mich angesichts der Wettervorhersage schleunigst dran, das Esszimmergehege weiter aufzubauen.
Eine Stunde später nieselte es kurz, dann wieder Sonne....und dann, so gegen Mittag brach innerhalb von Minuten ein Wetter los, dass man nur noch flüchten wollte:
strömender Regen mit heftigem Wind - in Böen stürmisch - und ungemütlich kalt 
Ich stürzte raus - griff mir im Vorbeilaufen noch meinen Hut und die Regenjacke und rannte zur Voliere.
Trixie saß zusammengekauert genau da, wo ich sie zuletzt gesehen hatte - mitten im strömenden Regen und völlig durchgeweicht 
Sie beförderte ich erst mal schnell ins Transportflexarium, was unter dem Vordach trocken stand.
Dann suchte ich Sid - meine Regenjacke war längst durch - ich hätte besser im Badeanzug raus gehen sollen - und suchte und suchte.....
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit fand ich Sid zwischen zwei Blumentöpfe gequetscht - genau so durchgeweicht wie Trixie.
Warum die Zwei nicht unter das Vordach gegangen sind, ist mir schleierhaft - vermutlich sind sie von dem Wolkenbruch genau so überrascht worden, wie ich.

Drinnen habe ich sie im Transportflexarium gelassen und auf die Beute mit Aussicht nach draussen gestellt.
Im Flexarium hatten sie ein Stück Rinde als Sitzplatz, einen kleinen Wassernapf und die Futterschale.
Ich wollte sicher gehen, dass keine von beiden von der Beute hüpft und dann auf dem Fußboden ohne Futter sitzt - gerade für Trixie wäre das gar nicht prickelnd.
Ins andere Flexarium wollte ich sie so patschnass nicht setzen, da sie sofort zu Adlerchen ins Nest geklettert wären.
Das Transportflexarium habe ich dann noch mit einem Handtuch an drei Seiten abgehängt, damit es nicht zieht.

Dann ging es zügig wieder rein, trockene Sachen anziehen und weiter bauen.
Ich hatte bereits letzte Woche entdeckt, dass es mittlerweile auch ein XXL Flexarium 1 x 1 x 1,2 Meter groß gibt - also sogar 20 cm breiter, als meine Konstruktion. .
Da ich meinem Eigenbau vom letzten Jahr bei diesen Schwalben nicht wirklich traute, hatte ich das Flexarium bestellt.
Bei meinem EIgenbau hatte ich ja z.B. das Fliegengitter mit Klettband an den Holzpfosten befestigt.
Für Winnie und Willi ging das gut, weil beide weder Fluchtgedanken hegten, noch sonderlich scheu waren.
Aber Sid und seinen Kletterkünsten oder Moritz und Schwalbi s manchmal fluchtartigen Abflügen traute ich schon zu, dass sie sich wohlmöglich irgendwie zwischen Fliegengitter und Pfosten quetschen und dann wohlmöglich ihr Gefieder am Klett beschädigen.
Außerdem war der EInflug ja bei meinem Gehege nicht wirklich zu, sondern da hing nur was vor.
Das wäre für Sid kein Hindernis gewesen.

Gestern habe ich das neue Flexarium bereits aufgebaut ....oder besser, es versucht..... nach dem 4. Mal wieder abbauen hatte ich es dann auch endlich.... ich möchte mal wissen, wer sich diese bekloppten Aufbauanleitungen für Analphabeten ausdenkt.....

Dann wurde es schwierig:
Unten durfte möglichst nichts im Weg sein, woran sich Trixie und Sid die Flügel anschlagen können, wenn sie klettern und sich dabei mit den Flügeln ausbalancieren.
Gleichzeitig brauchten sie aber verschieden dicke Äste und Zweige, damit die Füsschen ständig unterschiedlich greifen können.
Zudem musste ich für Trixie Wege schaffen, an denen sie sich beim Gehen festkrallen kann (weil sie "schleudert" sich immer jeden Schritt vorwärts ähnlich wie Willi damals) und es musste so sein, dass sie sich möglichst nicht überlastet.
Bei Tixie ist die größte Gefahr bei dieser Überwinterung, dass die Beine das nicht mitmachen.
Da sie komplett flugunfähig ist, muss sie genau wie damals WIlli alles zu Fuß machen.
Rauchschwalbenfüße/Beine machen das nur ganz, ganz schwer mit. Mehlschwalben haben da einen entscheidenden Vorteil: die Beine sind kürzer und stämmiger und die Füße sind zum Klettern gemacht.
Für Sid musste ich etwas "Nestartiges" schaffen weil sie offensichtlich am liebsten in einer Höhle mit Heu schläft.
Für Moritz und Schwalbi brauchte ich eine hohe Sitzstange - möglichst auch mind. zwei verschiedene Dicken.
Außerdem musste ich neben der Sitzstange die Beleuchtung abhängen - andererseits musste der Raum oben aber auch möglichst frei bleiben, damit Moritz und Schwalbi, wenn sie __ fliegen sich nicht die Flügel anschlagen.....
...also fast keine besonderen Anforderungen 

Ca, eine Stunde, nachdem ich die Schwalben rein gebracht hatte, war ich dann fertig:
Die Tageslichtröhre und das "alles in einem" Beleuchtungsmodul habe ich jeweils an den Seiten abgehängt.
(Eine dritte Tageslichtröhre mit UVA wird noch auf dem Flexarium über dem hohen Sitzast platziert werden - da muss ich aber erstmal eine neue Röhre bestellen).
Einen einfach gegabelten Sitzast habe ich unter der Decke abgehängt.
Unten ist alles dünn mit Vogelsand ausgestreut (weil sich da der Kot gut mit einer Katzenstreuschaufel wegnehmen lässt) und darauf sind dann überall Wege mit Kaminholzrinden und flach auf dem Boden liegenden, unterschiedlich dicken Ästen überall hin angelegt.
Hinten rechts ist der Miniteich vom letzten Jahr, den ich den Sommer über in der Voliere untergebracht hatte - er ist wunderbar eingewachsen - mit zwei Kräutertöpfen, die ebenfalls vom letzten Jahr sind und sich toll entwickelt haben.
Hinten links steht die __ Esche vom letzten Jahr, die diesen Sommer draussen etwas gelitten hat - ich denke aber, die wird sich schnell erholen.
Vorne links steht ein kleines Meerschweinchenhaus mit Heu drin (Sid´s "Nest") unter dem Lichtmodul, so dass die Schwalben sich auf dem geschwungenen Dach die Sitzhöhe und damit die Lichtintensität aussuchen können.
Vorne rechts steht die Futterwanne mit Bad und Futterschale - eine zweite Futterschale steht direkt vor dem Meerschweinchenhäuschen.
Damit Trixie sich auf der Kante einfach halten kann, habe ich die Futterschale an dem Häuschen mit Küchenpapier umwickelt (das hatte Fips immer sehr geholfen).

Das ist vorläufig erstmal alles.
Umbauten werden sich dann sicher ergeben, wenn ich sehe, wie sie in der Praxis damit klar kommen.
So sieht es dann aus:
 

Zu guter Letzt habe ich dann noch den CD Player mit "Entspannung in Feld und Flur" angestellt und dann konnten Trixie und Sid einziehen 

Als ich die Zwei rein setzte, machten sie erst Mal große Augen und stürzten dann möglichst weit weg von mir 

Aber es dauerte nur einige Minuten, dann entspannten sie und hatten sehr schnell den Platz unter dem Lichtmodul mit AUssicht aus dem Fenster entdeckt.
Dort begannen sie sich intensiv zu putzen.
Trixie wechselte dann irgendwann immer mal wieder den Platz und probierte die verschiedenen Sitzäste aus.
Den ganzen Nachmittag haben sich die Zwei so viel und so intensiv geputzt - das habe ich bei beiden noch kein einziges Mal gesehen.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sie sich da ziemlich wohl fühlen 
Die Bilder sind leider öfter unscharf, weil ich durch das Fliegengitter fotografiert habe, da ich da nicht ständig am Gehege rummachen wollte.
                                       

Adlerchen habe ich ebenfalls mit rüber genommen und sein Nest im Transportflexarium neben das große Gehege gestellt.
Der Kleine wächst und gedeiht und es geht ihm augenscheinlich sehr gut.
Heute Abend wollte Sid übrigends unbedingt zu Adlerchen ins Nest (Nachmittags war sie ja schon mal in ihrem Meerschweinhaus).
Sie kletterte wie irre an der Flexarienwand zu Adlerchens Nest rum und schrie ständig.
Schließlich nahm ich sie raus und setzte sie zu Adlerchen - und schon kuschelten sich beide glücklich und tief ins Nest 
   

Moritz und Schwalbi haben außer heute Morgen nicht ein Mal einen Schnabel vors Fenster bewegt, sondern den ganzen Tag auf der Duschstange verbracht und sich gefrustet den Weltuntergang draussen angeschaut.
Die Türen hatte ich heute natürlich nicht auf - wäre aber vermutlich egal gewesen - heute wären sie selbst, wenn sie wollten wohl nicht ausgeflogen.
Da die Zwei sowieso nicht flogen, beschloss ich am späten Nachmittag, sie auch rüber ins Esszimmer zu holen.
So kann ich schon mal testen, ob und wie sie damit klar kommen.
Wenn sie das mit machen, würde ich sie gerne erstmal tagsüber dann rüber bringen und Nachts ins Haus holen.
Damit würde ich 3 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen:
1. verlieren sie den Kontakt zu Sid und Trixie nicht und
2. lernen sie in der Wohnung das Gehege als ihr "zu Hause" kennen, denn bevor sie das nicht als "Basis" akzeptiert haben, kann ich sie nicht tagsüber in der Wohnugn fliegen lassen - sie würden sonst vermutlich nicht wieder zurück ins Gehege gehen, sondern auf irgendeiner Gardinenstange schlafen wollen.
3. Wenn sie da gar nicht mit klar kommen habe ich dann wenigstens noch Zeit, mir eine beheizte WInterlösung im Vogelzimmer auszudenken, bevor ich nachher unter Druck komme, weil es schlagartig anfängt zu frieren oder so.....

Also schnappte ich mir die Zwei (was schwierig war, denn sie lassen sich nicht mal eben so auf den Finger nehmen oder gar greifen - ich musste leider einen Kecher nehmen, wo ich sie quasi habe rein fliegen lassen  ), setzte sie ins Transportflexarium und brachte sie rüber.
Als ich sie ins Gehege setzte, flogen sie erstmal wie irre weg von mir gegen die Rückwand und klebten da im Fliegengitter.
Doch auch sie brauchten nur eine Minute, dann ließ die Spannung nach und beide flogen auf den Sitzast unter der Decke 
Zunächst schauten sie sich aufgeregt um und verfolgten durchs Fenster jede Bewegung, die sich im Garten tat.
Dann konnte man sehen, dass sie irritiert den Ursprung des Vogelgezwitschers suchten, das von der CD kam.
Schließlich hatten sie sich aber dran gewöhnt, entspannten und.....begannen, sich zu putzen 

Während sie bei den ersten Fütterungen noch auf Abstand gingen, kamen sie Abends sofort auf ihrem Ast zur Pinzette gelaufen und haben ausgiebig Abendbrot gefuttert 
(Trixie hat übrigends heute Abned auch endlich wieder richtig zugeschlagen )
Insgesamt habe ich einen guten Eindruck soweit man das nach einigen Stunden sagen kann 
         

Fussel hat sich heute auch nicht vor die Tür bewegt.
Er saß meistens in dem Birkenzweig an der Wand.
Für ihn tut mir das jetzt etwas leid - er verbringt nun seine erste Nacht im Vogelzimmer alleine 
Aber mit rein hätte ich ihn nicht nehmen können - er wäre vermutlich durchgedreht.
Und ich scheue mich auch, ihm einen anderen behinderten Spatz als Gesellschaft zu suchen, solange ich nicht weiß, ob er demnächst ausfliegen wird.
Dann sitze ich nachher wieder mit nur einem Behinderten da.
Sollte sich bei Fussel in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen abzeichnen, dass er nicht raus geht, dann werde ich ihm aber wohl Gesellschaft suchen müssen.
Zuindest tagsüber sind ja die Schwalben jetzt noch da und auch Karl kommt wieder regelmäßig mehrmals am Tag vorbei.

Von Mecki, Aerö und Egon habe ich nichts mehr gehört und gesehen.
Es waren aber auch sonst absolut keine Schwalben unterwegs - die einzigen, die bei WInd und Wetter trotzdem emsig jagten, waren meine zwei Dielenschwalben - sie wurden getrieben von vier hungrigen Schnäbeln, die sie auf der Diele verfolgten.
Die Zwei hatten den Fehler gemacht, ihre Kleinen gestern erstmals aus dem Nest zu locken 
Jetzt haben sie den Salat: die Kleinen verfolgen ihre Eltern laut schreiend bis sich diese erbarmen (oder einfach flüchten?)  und losfliegen, um irgendein Insekt aufzutreiben.....


----------



## Krächzi (7. Sep. 2017)

Toll, dass Karl immer noch vorbeikommt. Und das neue Flexarium ist auch super.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Sep. 2017)

Was für ein toller Neubau – was ist denn die Steigerung einer 5-Sterne-Unterkunft? Gibt es sechs Sterne? Egal: Wir verleihen sie Dir einfach, Kirstin! 
Das hast Du wunderschön gemacht!


----------



## Bea50 (7. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
erstmal noch lieben Dank für Deine Tipps. Habe gestern das am schlimmsten betroffene Pony mit Milbizid von Dr. Schaette komplett gewaschen und dann dick in Decken eingepackt, da das Wetter dann genau wie bei Dir so umschlug. Sonne weg und Starkregen. Pony wurde im Offenstall eingesperrt. Heute wasche ich das andere Shetty vorsichtshalber, aber der sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Die beiden Shettys sind nicht auf der Weide, aber wer weiß woher diese Vieche manchmal kommen. Die Nester werden wir trotzdem vorsichtshalber entfernen. 

Mit Feline das tut mir sehr leid, sie hat so gekämpft, aber sie hatte es trotzdem bei Dir sehr schön.....
Schön, das Mecki nochmal kurz ein Lebenszeichen gezeigt hat, ich wünsche Ihr und den anderen eine gute Reise...

Dein Winterflexarium ist ja echt der Hammer, First Class würde ich sagen. Der Platz am Fenster ist ja ideal und Du hast es so toll eingerichtet, da sollten sich die Kleinen bestimmt wohlfühlen. Ich bin gespannt, ob Moritz und Schwalbi bei Dir bleiben, oder es sich doch noch überlegen auszufliegen. Vielleicht würde als Heizung, falls Du sie doch noch fürs Vogelzimmer brauchst, eine Infrarotheizung gehen, die Du an der Decke anbringen könntest. Dafür brauchst Du nur eine Steckdose.

Liebe Grüße von den Mecklenburgern
Carola und Andreas


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Carola, 
Infrarot ist als Dauerlösung nicht so wirklich gut. 
Aber sollte es nötig werden, habe ich schon was  


Heute war das Wetter besser, als angekündigt - also zumindest viele trockene, relativ windstille und einigermaßen warme Phasen - wenn auch bedeckt. 
Auf jeden Fall haben die Schwalben draußen was zu jagen gehabt  

Als ich heute Morgen in die Küche kam, war absolute Ruhe im Vogelzimmer  
Erst, als ich drinnen die Vorhänge aufgezogen und die Beleuchtung an gemacht habe, kam Leben in die Schwalben. 
Ich bin dann wieder in die Küche gegangen, um Frühstück für die Schwalben zu machen. 

Dann fing Schwalbi plötzlich an, verrückt zu spielen 
Er flog wie irre von Wand zu Wand und wollte definitiv raus aus dem Gehege. 
Er powerte sich immer weiter hoch 
Moritz, die eigentlich lange gelassen da gesessen hat, ließ sich schließlich anstecken und fing auch an zu meckern  
Während die anderen sich alle füttern ließen, rührten die zwei nichts an. 

Also zurück ins Vogelzimmer: ich schnappte sie mir - was wieder nicht einfach war und brachte sie im Transportflexarium rüber. 
Kaum machte ich das Flexarium dort auf, flog Schwalbi laut schimpfend raus und erstmal in die Voliere, Runde dort, zurück ins Vogelzimmer, zurück aufs Anflugbrett ......"was? keine Futterschale da??? wieder Geschimpfe. 
Ich beeilte mich, das mitgebrachte Futter in die Schale zu tun und diese aufs AUsflugbrett zu stellen. 
Schwalbi flog sofort hin und frühstückte ausgiebig, um sich anschließend auf die Duschstange zu begeben. 

Moritz ließ sich deutlich mehr Zeit. 
Sie saß im offenen Transportflexarium und schaute Schwalbi erstmal nur zu. 
Als Schwalbi begann zu frühstücken, bequemte auch Moritz sich aus dem Flexarium, um sich zu Schwalbi zu gesellen und mit zu futtern. 

Fussel hat die Nacht offensichtlich gut überstanden. 
Er war wie immer und turnte fröhlich rein und raus  
    

Adlerchen habe ich Morgens mit ins Vogelzimmer gebracht und dort in das Hängenest gesetzt. 
Schwalbi hat sich deutlich verändert. 
Er fliegt sehr viel besser und "erwachsener", als vor der Umzugaktion. 
Außderdem fällt auf, dass seine Schulter direkt nach den Landungen kaum noch hängt und nur absackt, wenn er zur Ruhe kommt. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der "Stress" ihn veranlasst hat, über eine Grenze zu gehen, die er vermutlich als "schmerzhaft" in Erinnerung hatte und darum an diesen Punkt nie ran ging. 
Nun hat er den Punkt überschritten und festgestellt, dass da gar nichts mehr weh tut - und jetzt ist er wie ausgewechselt. 
So, wie er sich heute gezeigt hat, bin ich mir erstmals sicher, dass er fit für die Freiheit ist und dass er noch gehen wird - ich glaube nicht, dass er bleibt. 
Schön wäre natürlich, wenn er sich noch geduldet, bis Adlerchen soweit ist - dann könnten die Zwei zusammen los. 

Bei Moritz habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass sie sich anschließen würde - was auch besser so ist - Moritz ist alles andere als fit für die Freiheit. 
Sie sollte wirklich erst ihr Gefieder erneuern. 
Aber das scheint Moritz auch zu wissen. Ich denke, Moritz hatte mit dem Flexarium im Esszimmer gar kein Problem und wurde lediglich "angesteckt" von Schwalbi. 

Da Schwalbi mit der Esszimmervariante absolut nicht glücklich ist (zumindest zur Zeit) - sind die drei heute Nacht wieder im Vogelzimmer geblieben. 
Solange nicht eindeutig klar ist, wer geht und wer bleibt, muss ich ihnen den Stress mit Veränderung wohl nicht antun. 

Adlerchen war merkwürdig
Sie bettelte und futterte seit dem Nachmittag extrem zurückhaltend und wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, duckte sie sich eher weg, als dass sie mich anbettelte 
Dabei war sie aber dick und rund und wirkte pappensatt. 
Vormittags war noch alles normal. 
Über Mittag war ich einkaufen und zum Essen bei meiner Mutter. 
Dadurch war ich knapp über zwei Stunden weg. 
Adlerchen hätte also richtig, richtig hungrig sein und wie irre betteln müssen.....
...war aber nicht so - sie duckte sich und als ich ihr ein Heimchen hin hielt, nahm sie es mir mit "spitzem Schnabel" ab. 
Dann erbettelte sie sich noch halbherzig 4 weitere Heimchen (im Vergleich zu sonst, wo sie mind. 12 bis 15  Stück verdrückte).
Von den Kotmengen unter dem Nest, muss sie aber sehr gut gefüttert sein......
...ich habe den Verdacht, dass Moritz oder Schwalbi oder beide die Kleine füttern und ich denke, sie wird in den nächsten Tagen ihre ersten Flugversuche machen  
                      

Trixie und Sid scheinen mit dem Gehege zufrieden zu sein  
Ich habe noch etwas umgebaut: 
Trixie war der Weg zur Futterstelle auf der anderen Seite ganz offensichtlich etwas weit. 
Also habe ich die Bade- und Futterstelle vor das Häuschen gestellt, wo die zwei sie fleissig frequentierten  
Außerdem habe ich den Zweien, nachdem sie den Topf der __ Esche als Sitzplatz für sich entdeckt haben, den umwickelten Sitzzweig mit nach vorne gelegt, wo besonders Trixie gerne hoch geklettert ist  

Die Fotos sind vom Abend, wo die ersten Beleuchtungen schon aus waren und schließlich nur noch die Deckenbeleuchtung des Zimmers an war - also quasi das Zeichen für die Zwei, ihren Schlafplatz aufzusuchen, da es demnächst dunkel ist  

Als ich dann von der letzten Fütterung im Vogelzimmer zurück kam, waren beide Schwalben verschwunden 
.....und  ich konnte es gar nicht glauben: sie saßen beide im Meerschweinchenhaus!!! 

Wie schön, dass die zwei dort schlafen - da werden sie sich wie Nestlinge quasi auf dem Bauch ins heu kuscheln. 
Für ihre Füsse, die ja den WInter über sehr viel aushalten müssen, wird das sehr gut sein, dass sie Nachts komplett entlastet sind


----------



## Schwalbe17 (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Kirstin,

Dein Winterquartier ist wirklich super toll geworden!!
Da haben es die Winterschwalben sehr schön und abwechslungsreich!
Hoffentlich wollen sie dieses Luxushotel jemals wieder verlassen 

Auch wenn wir Trixie Kameraden für den Winter wünsche sind wir doch mit jeder Schwalbe froh,
die mit Deiner Pflege noch den Zug in den Süden antreten kann. 
Wir hätten gar nicht gedacht, dass sich eine Rauchschwalbe mit einer Mehlschwalbe anfreunden kann?!
Umso schöne ist es zu lesen, dass sie sich jetzt sogar bei Nacht im Meerschweinchenhaus zusammenkuscheln.
... oder hat sich Trixie als verfrorene "Südschwalbe" im hohen Norden den wärmsten Schlafplatz mit Kuschelanschluss gesucht 
Egal Hauptsache es gefällt ihr und Sid und wenn es die Füße entlasstet umso besser!

Bin gespannt wie es mit Adlerchen weitergeht, ist ja super dass die anderen als Ammen einspringen 
Wirklich sehr soziale Tiere.

Mecki, Aerö und Egon geht es bestimmt gut in ihrer neuen Großfamilie (Schwarm).

Unsere letzten 4 Stallschwalben haben sich heute auch einen Schwarm angeschlossen, nachdem jetzt kein Nachwuchs mehr zu versorge ist :-( 
Jetzt ist es so still im Stall... wir vermissen das muntere geplappere und freuen uns schon auf die Wiederkehr im nächsten Jahr (immer so gegen Ostern)

Die kleine verstorbene Schwalbe geht mir noch sehr nach... nochmal danke für Deine Rückmeldung und den Link.
Ich war total überfordert... aber ich lerne... dieser (vielleicht tödlicher Fehler) passiert mir nicht mehr.
Wenn ich an die Jungschwalben der letzten Jahre denke, welche aus dem Nest "gefallen" sind und von uns liebevoll zurückgesetzt wurden...
... auch das wird so nicht mehr vorkommen. Danke das Du Dein Wissen so geduldig mit uns teilst! 


Viele Grüße aus Augsbrug


----------



## Schwalbe17 (8. Sep. 2017)

Heute ist das Päckchen von SIEPMANN gekommen.
Wir sind jetzt endlich in Besitz von Kieselgur 

Zur Wärmeplatte hätten wir allerdings gleich zu Anfang noch ein paar Frage, damit es beim ersten Einsatz auch sofort alles klappt.
Welche Temperaturstufe (mögliche Einstellungen von 1-7) kannst Du uns empfehlen?
Laut Googl liegt die Köpertemperatur eines Huhnes zwischen 40 und 42 C°, wir können
uns entsinnen, dass Du mal erzählt hast, dass Mecki am liebsten ganz nahe an der Platte
kuschelte und es da fast 40 C° hat... das würde ja soweit zusammen passen 
Dann dürfte dies wohl auch die Maximaltemperatur der Platte sein, leider steht nirgends bei welcher
eingestellten Regelstufe welche anderer Temperatur erreicht wird bzw. welche Temperatur überhaupt erreicht wird...
Vor der Höhe der Platteneinstellung würden wir eine der Höchsten Einstellungen wählen und das provisorische
Nest drunter stellen und auf 3 Seiten mit einem Tuch abhängen.
Gibt es hierbei noch irgendwas anderes zu beachten? 

Vorab schon (mal wieder) vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort 

Schöne Grüße Vanessa mit Familie


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Vanessa, 
Ich habe das Zwischenschaltgerät mit dem Regler nie benutzt - kann DIr also Deine Fragen da nicht beantworten. 
Ich verwende immer nur die Wärmeplatte und ein Thermometer, das ich so mit darunter platziere, dass es mir die Temperatur in Kopfhöhe des Zöglings anzeigt. 
Die Höhe der Temperatur ist stark von Vogelart, Alter und Allgemeinzustand abhängig. 
Über 30 Grad ausschließlich, wenn die Küken komplett nackt sind - also nur die allerersten Lebenstage. 
Dann muss aber auch unbedingt die Luftfeuchtigkeit entsprechend hoch gewährleistet sein (nassen Waschlappen neben dem Nest mit unter der Platte platzieren. 
Ansonsten eher einen TIck zu kühl, als zu heiss. 
Ich denke, es sterben mehr Jungvögel an Überhitzung, der sie nicht ausweichen können. 
Wenn ein fast ausgewachsenes Tier die heisseste Stelle selbst aufsucht - aber eben auch schon in der Lage ist, sich diesem heissen Ort zu entziehen, ist das ja okay. 
Wenn aber ein Vögelchen bei über 30 Grad hockt und wegen seines Alters/Entwicklungsstandes keine Chance hat, dem zu entrinnen, dann ist das tödlich. 
Man muss sich eigentlich immer langsam ran tasten: 
Wenn das Küken sich "klamm" anfühlt, ist es zu kalt - wenn es unterkühlt kommt, dann erst langsam aufwärmen. 
Wenn es befiedert ist, darf es auf keinen Fall über 30 Grad sein - eher ca. 25 Grad oder noch etwas weniger. 
Normalerweise sitzen die Küken nach den allerersten Lebenstagen ohne Eltern (die jagen nämlich) im Nest - bei Außentemperaturen. 
Wenn es noch nackt ist, kann es bis 35/38 Grad gehen. 
Dann muss aber sehr, sehr engmaschig überwacht werden. 
Sowie die Haut rötlich erscheint, ist es zu heiss. 
Wenn der Vogel sogar beginnt, den Schnabel offen zu halten, ist es gewaltig zu heiss - dann ist es eine Minute vor 12 mit der Überhitzung. 

Die ABhängung mit dem Tuch mache ich auch gerne, besonders bei sehr jungen Küken, da ich so die Luftfeuchtigkeit unter der Platte besser hoch halten kann. 
Außerdem erlaubt die Abhängung (mit entsprechend höher gestellter Platte) dem Küken im Nest, sich eher vorne oder eher hinten aufzuhalten und damit die Temperaturzone noch ein wenig zu variieren.  
Verstärken kann man diese Wahlmöglichkeit noch, indem man die hitneren Beine ein - zwei Stufen tiefer eisntellt, als die vorderen, so dass die Platte auch noch etwas schräg steht. 
LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2017)

Heute war das Wetter den ganzen Tag  und dabei auch noch 

Also alles andere, als motivierend, irgendetwas draussen zu machen.
An den PC konnte ich den ganzen Tag nicht, weil ich schlicht kein Netz hatte - und auch jetzt ist es sehr wackelig 

Die Vögel haben die letzte Nacht alle offensichtlich gut überstanden 
Trixie und SId kamen erst aus ihrem Häuschen, als ich ins Esszimmer kam und die Vorhänge aufzog und Licht an machte.
Dabei beobachtete ich, dass es gerade Trixie offensichtlich sehr viel leichter fällt, auf Heu zu laufen 
Als ich das sah, erinnerte mich das sehr an Fips - auch Trixie nurtzt die Heuhalme intensiv, um sich daran festzukrallen.
Auch bei Sid konnte ich das beobachten, wenn auch nicht so deutlich.
Darum bin ich heute Morgen noch mal einkaufen gefahren
1. Wiesenblüten und Kräuterheu
2. da ihnen das Meerschweinhaus offensichtlich gefällt, habe ich ihnen eine Nisthalbhöhle von Schwegler im Gartencenter geholt.
     Ich denke, die können sie besser sauber halten, weil sie da raus koten können -  sie haben die Halbhöhle heute gleich bezogen 
3. Da beide Schwalben immer wieder auf den Topf von der __ Esche kletterten und sehnsüchtig den Stamm hoch schauten, habe ich ihnen im Gartencenter heute einen japanischen __ Fächerahorn gekauft und den gegen die Esche ausgetauscht.
Der __ Ahorn hat kleine Äste oben, die waagerecht zur Seite gehen, so dass sie als Sitzplätze geeignet sind.
Mit Hilfe von Spanngummis habe ich ausserdem ein paar "Sitzstangen" und Klettermöglichkeiten in den AHorn geschaffen.
Die Spanngummis scheinen mir gelenkschonender zu sein, als normale Sitzäste, weil sie, wenn die Schwalben darauf sitzen, mitfedern.
Zudem schulen sie die Balance besser.
Von dem schrägen Gummi ist Trixie 2 x runter geplumpst - aber weich gefallen, dank des Heu s darunter - und sofort zurück zum Anfang gehüpft um es erneut zu versuchen - schließlich hatte sie die Balance 

Auf dem waagerechten Gummi an der Fensterseite saßen die zwei sofort 
Aber die anderen Gummi s haben sie auch schon ausprobiert.
Nachmittags haben beide ausgiebig im Wasser geplantscht

                           

Im Schwalbenzimmer war "nichts" los.
Bei dem Wetter hatten die Vögel alle keine AMbitionen, grossartig raus zu gehen.
Schwalbi ist einige Male kurz raus geflogen, hat aber sonst seine Runden eher drinnen gedreht.
Schwalbi lässt sich von mir gar nicht mehr füttern - er holt sich sein Futter ausschließlich selbst aus der Schale.
Ich finde, dass er dünn aussieht - aber er scheint gut zu futtern - ich sehe ihn öfter bei der Schale.
Da Schwalbi einen absolut topfitten EIndruck macht, mache ich mir wegen seiner Figur erstmal keine Gedanken.
Viel daran ändern könnte ich sowieso nicht, da er sich von mir nicht mehr füttern lässt.
Moritz hingegen lässt sich immer besser von der Pinzette füttern.
Adlerchen geht es gut, aber ihr Hunger hält sich zumindest, wenn ich komme in Grenzen.
Da sie ein stattlicher kleiner "Klops" ist, mache ich mir da aber keine Sorgen.
Ich wüsste zu gerne, wer da mitfüttert 
Fussel ist im Moment wieder sehr scheu - ich hoffe nicht, dass er sich wieder was verrenkt hat.
Aber ansonsten macht er einen guten EIndruck 
Ansonsten gibt es bei den Zöglingen keine weiteren Neuigkeiten.
               

Ich habe den halben Tag damit verbracht, die 5000 Heimchen, die gestern angekommen waren und die ich gestern zum Auffüttern noch in Boxen umgesetzt hatte, einzufrieren, zu entbeinen und in Gefrierboxen umzufüllen.

Außerdem habe ich heute das Paket von Siepmann ausgepackt, das gestern kam:
 

 falls es weiter so kalt bleibt und Schwalbi und Moritz da drüben eine zusätzliche Heizquelle brauchen, werde ich die große Platte nehmen, die Füsse raus machen und stattdessen Seile in die Fußlöcher und dann hänge ich die Platte über den Sitzzweigen an der Duschstange ab.


----------



## Schwalbe17 (9. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Tanny,

vielen, vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort!
Das mit der Feuchtigkeit war uns noch total Neu...
bezüglich der Temperatur werden wir einen "Trockenprobelauf" mit Thermometer machen dann wissen wir es genau.

Dein Winterquartier ist ja echt der HAMMER!
Da hast Du wirklich keine Kosten und Mühen gespart was perfektes noch perfekter zu machen... 
wow - ohne weitere Worte - 

LG
Vanessa, Gitte und Richard


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2017)

Heute hat es den ganzen Tag unablässlich geregnet, geweht und es war kalt  
Die Dielenschwalben haben einen schweren Stand.  
Morgen soll es etwas besser werden - ich hoffe, dann werden sie es wieder etwas leichter haben mit der Jagd. 

Im Vogelzimmer gab es heute eine Überraschung  
Vormittags war noch alles wie immer -und dann kam ich Mittags zum Füttern und.....
...Adlerchen fehlte 
Mein Blick wanderte hoch zur Duschstange, und da saß sie neben Schwalbi 
Adlerchen ist ausgeflogen  
Ich habe die Kleine noch nicht __ fliegen sehen, da ich sie aber heute Morgen noch nicht wieder aus dem Nest im Flexarium umgesetzt hatte ins Nest an der Wand, muss sie da hoch geflogen sein, denn anders wäre die Duschstange für sie nicht erreichbar gewesen. 
Die Kleine sieht top aus - nur die blasse Färbung des Kopfgefieders, dort, wo die Rauchschwalben normalerweise richtig braun sind, zeugt von den Parasitenstrapatzen, die die Kleine hinter sich hat. 

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass sie fleissig fligen übt, damit sie und Schwalbi hoffentlich bei der nächsten Schönwetterphase gemeinsam raus können. 

Heute haben sich alle drei auf der Duschstange reihum satt füttern lassen  
....was so ein kleiner Schreihals in der Reihe doch bewirkt 
                       

Fussel ist wieder sehr scheu und erstmals seit der Therapie habe ich den EIndruck, dass er wieder etwas schlechter mit der Blance ist und auch keinerlei Flugversuche unternimmt. 
Ich habe heute lange im Vogelzimmer gesessen, um ein paar Fotos machen zu können, da ich im AUgenwinkel immer das Gefühl hatte, als ob mit der einen Seite etwas nicht stimmt. 
Am linken Flügel stehen ein paar Federn hoch. keine Ahnung, was das ist. 
Abgesehen von den Verhaltensauffälligkeiten geht es Fussel super gut  und alles war wie immer 
                    

Im Flexarium habe ich heute noch Mal wieder umgebaut. 
Mir fiel auf, dass beide Schwalben noch nicht so wirklich zufrieden waren. 
Sid verkroch sich sogar gegen 10 Uhr ins Meerschweinchenhaus und war bis Mittags nicht ein Mal raus gekommen 
Da die Schwalben jetzt auf der anderen Seite des Flexariums die Halbhöhle haben, brauchten sie im Prinzip das Meerschweinchenhaus nicht mehr. 
Also entfernte ich es. 
Dafür habe ich Winnies alten Futtertisch da rein gestellt und mit Hilfe von Korkrinden und ein paar weiteren Spanngurten AUfstiege geschaffen. 
Dei Futterschale steht jetzt da oben.
Seit ich umgebaut habe, sind die zwei wie ausgewechselt 
Sie turnen und klettern quer durch das Flexarium, gehen begeistert und deutlich häufiger, als die letzten Tage zur Futterschale und Trixie entdeckte die AUfstiege aus Spanngurt in den __ Ahorn.
Im oder unter dem Ahorn scheint sie absolut gerne zu sitzen. 
Den Platz oben im Ahorn hat sie heute Abend nachdem sie zum letzten Mal bei der Futterschale war, als Schlafplatz gewählt. 
Gegen 18.30 Uhr saßen sie noch beide auf dem Futtertisch und futterten Abendbrot 
Das war der Zeitpukt, wo ich zunächst die CD aus machte (Feierabend für Singvögel  ) 
Etwas später, als ich zum Vogelzimmer rüber ging, machte ich auch das Licht im Flexrium aus und nur die Esszimmerbeleuchtung an. 

Nachdem ich ca eine halbe Stunde später aus dem Vogelzimmer zurück kam, waren beide Schwalben schlafen gegangen: 
Sid hat sich in ihre Halbhöhle zurück gezogen und Trixie hat ihren Schlafplatz oben im Ahorn gefunden 
Heute Nachmittag hatte ich endlich das Gefühl, dass jetzt alles "stimmt" mit der Einrichtung


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2017)

Heute war ein Tag - vollgepackt mit Ereignissen....
...und ich habe nur wenige Fotos - ich hatte schlicht die Kamera immer nicht dabei oder habe nicht an Fotografieren gedacht 

Strahlender Sonnenschein, relativ warmes Wetter und frischer WInd bestimmten den Tag.
Viele Insekten waren unterwegs und entsprechend tummelten sich alle Schwalben der Umgebung auf meinen Koppeln zwischen den Knicks, weil sich dort im Windschatten die Insekten tummelten.
Meine Dielenschwalben haben heute ihre Kinder zum ersten Mal mit nach draussen genommen und das war wohl ziemlich aufregend - jedenfalls erzählten sich die Kleinen Abends, als sie wieder wohlbehalten im Nest zurück waren lautstark schnatternd eine Menge "wichtiger Dinge" 

Gestern Abend/Nacht hatte ich noch ein Beratungsgespräch wegen einer jungen, stark geschwächten Rauchschwalbe, die in Bad Oldesloe gefunden wurde.
Es stellte sich raus, dass die Kleine hochgradig mit roter Vogelmilbe verseucht war.
Ich würde sagen, ihr Leben hing am seidenen Faden und die Kleine hatte Glück, von Leuten gefunden zu werden, die Hühnerhalter sind und Kieselgur hatten.
Trotz 3 maliger Behandlung gestern ABend krabbelten heute Morgen immer noch einzelne Vogelmilben aus dem Gefieder.
So etwas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt.
Ich verblieb gestern mit den Findern  so, dass sie sie mir bringen könnten, falls sie die Nacht überleben würde.

Im Esszimmer wurde ich fröhlich von Trixie und Sid begrüsst.
Sid sass schon wieder auf einem Zweig und schlug unablässlich mit den Flügeln, als ob er die ganze Zeit __ fliegen würde - nur hob er eben nicht ab 
Es tut mir richtig leid für ihn, dass er so verzweifelt fliegen will und nicht kann.
Da Sid immer gerne kuscheln will, was aber so gar nicht Trixie´s Ding ist, habe ich heute in der FB Gruppe Wildvogelhilfe eine Suche für eine zweite, flugunfähige Überwinterungs-Mehlschwalbe aufgegeben - und postwendend eine gefunden.
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch ein Vogeltaxi von Parchim (AB Abfahrt Pritzwalk/Nord Meyenburg) zu mir - also, wenn jemand Berlin/HH fährt, bitte melden  ) finden.
Trixie wird ja demnächst dann Moritz oder Moritz und Schwalbi wieder als Gesellschaft haben.

Dann ging es weiter ins Vogelzimmer - dort wurde ich von zwei schwer aufgeregten Schwalben begrüsst.
Schwalbi und Moritz flogen wie irre um mich herum und als ich die Ausflugklappe auf machte, ging es sofort raus in die Voliere.
An füttern mit der Pinzette war erstmal nicht zu denken.
Einzig Adlerchen saß ruhig auf der Duschstange und bettelte, was das Zeug hielt.
Ich fütterte also Adlerchen ab und packte den anderen beiden ihr Futter in die Schale in der Ausflugklappe.

Da das Wetter super war, ließ ich heute wieder die Tür vom Vorzimmer nach draußen offen.
Das Vorzimmer hatte ich ja  jetzt schon die ganze Zeit auf, damit die Schwalben den Raum kennen lernen.
Die Ausflugklappe an der Voliere machte ich nicht weiter auf - da gab es nur den "Spatzenspalt", denn ich wollte, falls die Schwalben ausfliegen, dass sie durch die Tür raus gehen, da sie sich da auch zuverlässig wieder rein trauen würden, falls  sie rein wollen (das weiss ich ja von den Schwalben der letzten Jahre - die Ausflugklappe der Voliere scheint bei Schwalben zwar für den Ausflug zu taugen, aber für den EInflug ungeeignet zu sein).

Dann gab es den ersten mit 
Es folgte der Anruf aus Bad Oldesloe, dass die kleine Schwalbe die Nacht überlebt hat und so sollte sie gegen Mittag ankommen: Adlerchen würde einen kleinen Falken als Gesellschaft kriegen 

Bei der 2. Fütterung ließen sich auch Moritz und Schwalbi füttern - sie hatten sich etwas beruhigt.
Vorsichtshalber haben sie heute noch mal je ein mit B Komplex geimpftes Heimchen bekommen.
Aber kaum hatten sie ihr 3. oder 4. Heimchen intus, flogen sie schon wieder  ihre Runden.

Am späten Vormittag kam Falke.
Die Kleine hat ungefähr dieselbe Größe, wie Adlerchen.
Sie stand noch etwas neben sich und als ich mir ihr Gefieder anschaute, krabbelte mir noch eine verlorene Milbe über die Hand.
Also noch mal Kieselgur, ein paar Heimchen und dann kam sie zunächst in eine Küchenpapiermüslischale mit Kartondach in meiner Küche auf die Herdabdeckung.
Damit mir eventuell noch vorhandene Milben nicht flüchten und sich bei den Esszimmerschwalben einnisten, habe ich mit Olivenöl auf der Herdabdeckung einen Kreis ums Nest gezogen. (das war ziemlicher Schweinkram, das Abends wieder zu entfernen......)
Eine Stunde später schaute ich mir die Müslischale genau an - keine weiteren Milben auf dem Küchenpapier.
Also durfte Falke nun ins Vogelzimmer umziehen.

Ich setzte sie in das Nest, wo Adlerchen bis vorgestern drin saß und stellte die Wärmeplatte wieder drüber, da Falke sich etwas klamm anfühlte.
Nachdem ich die drei anderen auf der Duschstange gefüttert hatte, nahm ich probehalber Adlerchen von der Duschstange und setzte sie zu Falke ins Nest.
Zunächst wurde Adlerchen nachdrücklich angebettelt - Adlerchen stutzte, ging zwei Schritte zurück, schaute verwundert und.....kuschelte sich dann neben Falke 
Keine Stunde später bettelten beide so intensiv und nachdrücklich um die Wette, dass ich nur noch am Glanz des Gefieders und daran, wieviele Futtertiere rein passen, unterscheiden konnte wer wer ist.
Falke isst noch zu wenig - aber ich hoffe, das wird sich noch regulieren - immerhin war sie trotz der Fliegenfütterung durch die Finder sehr ausgehungert.
Ganz über den Berg ist sie m.E: noch nicht - dafür waren es einfach zu viele Milben - aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass sie sich erholt.
Auf jeden Fall haben Adlerchen und Falke sich gesucht und gefunden 
           

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich ein Beratungsgespräch mit der Finderin einer Mehlschwalbe aus Großenaspe.
Die Kleine war wohl aus dem Nest gesprungen und kurz nach dem Zurücksetzen durch die Finderin gleich wieder unten gewesen.
Ich erklärte also erstmal die Parasitenuntersuchung/Behandlung und die Auffütterung.
Später rief die Finderin wieder an - __ Parasiten hatte sie nicht entdeckt - sie versuchte nun Fliegen zu fangen.
Die Kleine sei sehr "agil" - aber eine Feder stehe ab.
Wenn eine Schwungfeder quer absteht, ist eine Rückführung erstmal nicht sinnvoll.
Außerdem machte es mich stutzig, dass die Kleine so aktiv sein sollte.
Normalerweise sind Schwalben ziemlich ruhig (außer beim Betteln), wenn sie in einem überdachten "Nestchen" auf dem Küchentisch sitzen - außer, sie haben noch Parasiten. 
Da es angesichts der Temperaturen schwierig ist, genügend Fliegen zu fangen und weil die Geschäfte heute zu haben, bot ich der Finderin an, sich bei mir Heimchen für heute raus zu holen (Großenaspe ist ja nicht so  weit weg).
Sie wollte die Kleine dann mitbringen, damit ich sie mir mal anschaue.

Am frühen Nachmittag - ich hatte gerade im Vogelzimmer wieder alle Schwalben abgefüttert - kam "Manni".
Es war ein Glück, dass die Finderin die Kleine mitgebracht hat:
Sie hatte viele Milben, weshalb sie so extrem "agil" war - sie konnte gar nicht still sitzen und war ständig "auf der Flucht".
Die abstehende Feder war eine abgeknickte Schwungfeder - weitere fehlten bereits.
Die Schwanzfedern waren alle löchrig wie ein Spinnennetz - die Kleine wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr fliegen können.
Also war klar, dass sie hier bleibt zum Überwintern - noch ein Kumpel für Sid 

Nachdem ich die Milben mit satt Kieselgur behandelt hatte, wurde die Kleine sehr ruhig und klamm - außerdem zitterte sie am ganzen Leib.
Erst jetzt zeigte sich, wie massiv geschwächt sie war.
Ich setzte sie mit einem Küchenpapiernest in eines der Transportflexarien, wo ich auch eine Wärmeplatte mit rein stellte.
Nahezu sofort schlief sie weg und langsam legte sich auch das Zittern.
Wenn ich zum Füttern kam, bettelte sie immer sofort, aber nach zwei, höchstens drei kleinen Heimchen war bei ihr Schluss.
Manchmal wirkte es  fast, als hätte sie leichte Schluckbeschwerden - außerdem hat sie "Tollwut" .....sie beisst......
Aber alles in allem machte sie im Laufe des Tages einen zunehmend besseren EIndruck.
     

Das Transportflexarium mit Manni brachten wir ins Vogelzimmer - und da erwartete mich eine Überraschung:
Moritz und Schwalbi waren weg 
Sie sind ausgeflogen - und ich habe es verpasst 

Ich suchte Himmel und Hof ab - keine der beiden war zu sehen.
Allerdings waren auch sonst Nachmittags keine Schwalben über dem Hof - sie waren alle auf den Koppeln zum Jagen.

Den ganzen Nachmittag und Abend rief ich sie immer mal wieder - sie waren nirgends zu sehen.
Am späten Nachmittag sah ich eine Weile zwei Schwalben hoch über dem Hof kreisen - aber ich könnte beim besten WIllen nicht sagen, ob sie es gewesen sein könnten - es könnte auch jede andere Schwalbe gewesen sein.
Da ich sie nicht habe ausfliegen sehen, kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie sich ihr Flugbild entwickelt hat.
Meist ist es bei meinen Ausfliegern ja so, dass sie ein oder zwei Runden über den Hof flattern und sich dann ein immer flüssigeres "Segelbild" entwickelt.
Bei manchen kann man dann an irgendwelchen Besonderheiten im Flugbild noch sagen "das ist sie".
Hier fiel das nun flach.
Abends gegen halb Acht erschienen wieder zwei Schwalben über der Hofplatte. Sie wurden dann heftig von einer meiner Dielenschwalben attackiert und gejagt.
Zunächst flogen dann beide verfolgt von der Dielenschwalbe in die hohen Baumreihen zum Nachbarn, wo sie meinem Blick entschwanden.
Dann tauchte eine verfolgt von der Dielenschwalbe wieder auf und wurde 5 oder 6 x ums Haus gejagt.
Sie konnte sich aber perfekt entziehen/ausweichen.
Schließlich flog sie wieder zurück in die Baumreihe und die Dielenschwalbe verschwand auf der Diele.
Danach habe ich keine Schwalben mehr gesehen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es meine beiden waren - aber möglich wäre es, denn auf jeden Fall waren sie für die Dielenschwalben "Fremde".

Dass keine von beiden wieder nach Hause gekomme ist, werte ich insofern als gutes Zeichen, als die Zwei ja ganz dicke Freunde waren und ich vermute, wäre einer etwas zugestossen, wäre die andere nach Hause gekommen, um den Kumpel zu suchen.

Da sie ja schon lange, lange dem Nestlingsalter entwachsen sind, im Flug jagen konnten und auch sonst eher scheu waren, gibt es für die beiden  solange sie draussen genug Futter finden  eigentlich auch nichts, was sie nach Hause ziehen könnte.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die beiden die Nacht gut überstehen und sie ihr Leben in Freiheit meistern werden 

....womit sich für mich ein neues "Problem" auftut:
Ich werde jetzt bei FB in der Gruppe auch noch eine Rauchschwalbengesellschaft für Trixie suchen müssen.

Dann habe ich am späten Nachmittag noch Karl "getroffen".
Ich ging nach den Schwalben rufend über den Hof, da kam Karl auffallend zutraulich angeflogen und landete direkt vor meinen Füßen 
Das war schon ungewöhnlich - noch ungewöhnlicher war, dass er nicht weg  flog, als ich mich zu ihm runter beugte und er sich ein Heimchen geben ließ.
Außerdem war er etwas aufgeplustert 
Karl ist eindeutig krank 
Leider konnte ich ihn nicht aufnehmen - er blieb zwar sitzen, wenn ich neben ihm war, wenn ich aber mit der Hand so weit ran war, dass ich ihn hätte berühren können, hüpfte er ein Stück weg.
Ich hätte sicher versuchen können, ihn mit einem Tuch oder Kecher zu fangen - aber ich entschied mich dagegen, denn wenn es schief ginge und er mit letzter Kraft flüchten würde, würde er mir nicht mehr trauen und nicht mehr wieder kommen.
Also hoffe ich mal, dass er, wenn er Hilfe braucht, sich auch aufnehmen lässt bzw. auf die Hand kommt.
Nachdem der Kleine zwei Heimchen gegessen hatte, flog er flach über dem Boden in die Weide am Reitplatz, wo all die Spatzen vom Hof "hausen".
Auf jeden Fall ist er dort greifvogel- und katzensicher, weil es dort sehr, sehr dicht bewachsen ist.

Gegen Abend begann Manni immer im kleinen Flexarium an der Wand hoch zu klettern - er wollte eindeutig raus und fühlte sich da so alleine nicht wohl.
Eigentlich wollte ich ihn wegen der Milben und seiner Schwäche dort über Nacht lassen, da er aber so unglücklich wirkte und ich keine weiteren Milben finden konnte, entschied ich, ihn schon mit rein zu nehmen und zu Sid zu setzen.
Die zwei beäugten sich eine Weile, dann setzte ich Manni ins Nest und keine Minute später war Sid hinterher gehüpft und beide ...kuschelten zufrieden 
Immerhin war das Zittern bei Manni dann verschwunden und er wirkte "entspannter".
Allerdings ist es sehr fraglich, ob er sich erholt oder auch erstmal nur die Nacht übersteht - er ist sehr, sehr dünn und sehr geschwächt.

Im Zusammenhang mit den beiden Milbenfällen heute kam ich auch auf den Gedanken, dass es durchaus auch sein kann, dass ich mir sowieso Milben ins Esszimmer mit eingeschleppt habe.
Zum einen habe ich  Rinden und Pflanzen von draussen mit im Flexarium und zum anderen waren Sid und Trixie schließlich auch die ganze  Zeit vorher tagsüber in der Voliere.
Milbenkontakt ist da höchst wahrscheinlich.
Ich werde also morgen eine Ladung Raubmilben bestellen, die ich vorbeugend mit im Flexarium aussetzen werde.
Die werden dann eventuell vorhandenen Milben den Garaus machen, bevor sie sich vermehren und vermutlich wird die eine oder andere Raubmilbe auch noch ein leckerer Snack für meine Fußgänger sein 

So, ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nichts vergessen - soweit zu heute.
jetzt heisst es Daumen drücken für Moritz, Schwalbi, Falke und Manni......


----------



## Krächzi (11. Sep. 2017)

Oh, das mit Karl tut mir leid....aber vielleicht wird er ja wieder. Er war ja gut genährt vom Ei-Schlupf an und kräftig.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Sep. 2017)

Wahnsinn, dass Moritz den Schritt gewagt hat, das hätte ich fast nicht mehr gehofft für dieses Jahr! 
Alles Gute den beiden "Ausgebüxten" 

Deine Vogel-Pension sieht so klasse aus!
Ich glaub ich muss mal vorbeikommen und mich auch in ein Nest setzen, nur sehe ich nicht so lustig aus wie die süßen, knopfäugigen Schwalben 
Bitte weiter so tolle Bilder!


----------



## Natascha246 (11. Sep. 2017)

HURRA, oh wie schön, Schwalbi und Moritz sind ausgeflogen 
Das freut uns ganz, ganz dolle..
Jetzt endlich können die beiden die große, weite Welt erkunden. Wie oft hat Schwalbi bei uns kläglich, fast wütend auf der Fensterbank gesessen und den Schwalben draußen zugesehen. Er wollte raus und konnte nicht, das war so schwer zu ertragen - für ihn und für uns.. viele Wochen sind seitdem nun vergangen, und es ist wirklich wahr geworden, hurra! 

Wir wünschen Schwalbi und Moritz alles Gute und viel Freude, endlich ihre grenzenlose Freiheit wahrnehmen zu können. Schön, dass die beiden sich angefreundet haben und diesen Schritt nicht alleine gegangen sind!
Und wir danken Dir, liebe Kirstin, aus ganzem Herzen für Deinen grenzenlosen Einsatz !! DANKE !! Ohne Dich hätten die zwei es nicht geschafft...

Nur wer schreibt jetzt für uns Schwalbis Tagebuch weiter? 

Liebe Grüße Natascha & Yvonne


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2017)

Krächzi, ja, das hoffe ich auch, dass sein Start ins Leben ihm genug Kraft gegeben hat. 
Heute habe ich ihn nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. 
Aber es kann sein, dass er im Vogelzimmer war zum Essen, denn eigentlich fehlten zu viele Insekten aus Fussels Schale als dass er sie alle allein gefuttert haben kann. 
Zumindest bisher war es so, dass nur Karl und Herzi (und Herzi war schon lange nicht mehr da) auch in das Vogelzimmer geflogen sind zum Essen. 

 Ida, das kannst Du gerne machen  ...ich erware aber dann, dass Du mit mindestens derselben Begeisterung über die dargebotenen Heimchen, Grashüpfer und __ Fliegen herfällst, wie meine restlichen Wintergäste - andernfalls beleidigst Du die Küche 

Natascha und Yvonne, 
ja,  ich habe mich auch riesig gefreut - insbesondere für Schwalbi, denn er war wirklich fit für die Freiheit und gerade die letzten Tage konnte man seine Unruhe und immer größer werdende Distanziertheit deutlich spüren. 
Bei Moritz bin ich hin und hergerissen. 
Ich denke, auch sie und besonders sie wusste ganz genau, was sie da entschieden hat. 
Immerhin hat sie lange Zeit gewartet, bevor sie den Schritt gegangen ist und wenn ich so auf die Zeit zurück schaue: 
sie ist immer geblieben - auch wenn ihre "Freunde" ausgeflogen sind - sie hat ja einige Schwalben im Vogelzimmer mit aufwachsen und selbständig werden sehen. Trotzdem blieb sie - und die ganze Zeit flog sie immer besser, jagte sogar erfolgreich - aber hatte bei dieser einen Rechtskurve immer wieder diese ABstürze, wenn die Thermik abriss. 
Das habe ich erst in den letzten Tagen kein einziges Mal mehr gesehen - obwohl sie und Schwalbi mehr als je zuvor herumflogen. 
Ich glaube rückblickend fast, dass Schwalbi sogar gewartet hat, bis Moritz soweit war. 
Trotzdem ist es ein komisches Gefühl - immerhin hat sie eine Menge Baustellen mitgenommen. 
Ich hätte sie lieber hier in der Überwinterung gesehen - aber ich habe sie mit ihren Problemen seit sie hier ist immer wieder gewaltig unterschätzt - ich hoffe für sie auch hier. 
Auf jeden Fall wird sie glücklich sein - egal, wie lange es dauern mag - sie hat so hart darum gekämpft fliegen zu können....

...und ich hoffe inständig, dass sie nicht von irgendwelchen übereifrigen Menschen gesehen und wegen ihres Flügels irgendwie eingefangen wird, um dem "armen Tier" vermeintlich zu helfen - das wäre dann vermutlich definitiv ihr Todesurteil - leider sind ja viel zu viele immer sehr schnell mit Euthanasie dabei, wenn sie meinen, dass ein Tier mit irgendetwas nicht leben kann, weil es nicht dem Ideal entspricht......

Schwalbi´s Tagebuch? Tja, da müsst Ihr wohl die Zwei anfunken und fragen, ob sie es jetzt selbst fortführen können


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2017)

Heute war es überwiegend sonnig, manchmal Regenschauer, heftiger WInd und ziemlich kühl.
Immer wieder waren über dem Hof kleine Gruppen oder Schwärme von Schwalben unterwegs - meist auf dem "Durchzug" - das Ziel war die Bundesstraße einige hundert Meter hinter meinen Weiden.
Dort jagten Hunderte von Schwalben flach über der Straße - ein gigantisches Schauspiel.
Die Bundesstrasse war ja jetzt einige Wochen gesperrt, da sie komplett neu gemacht wurde.
Nun ist sie wieder frei gegeben, aber nur mit Tempo 40 und Überholverbot, da die Banketten noch nicht befestigt und die Straßenmarkierungen noch nicht aufgebracht sind.
Ein Eldorado für die Schwalben!
Der noch teerschwarze, neue Asphalt hat sich wunderbar aufgeheizt und da auf den angrenzenden landwirtschaftlichen Flächen geerntet oder nachbereitet wurde, kamen viele der aufgescheuchten Insekten auf die aufgewärmte Strasse.
Wie gut, dass die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung gilt 

Als ich heute Morgen ins Esszimmer kam, wurde ich als allererstes durch lautes, "knarrendes" Rufen aus der Halbhöhle daran erinnert, dass da jemand Bärenhunger hat  - Manni hat die Nacht überlebt 
Er riss mir förmlich das erste Heimchen von der Pinzette - schluckte....und schluckte......und schluckte..... und irgendwie sah es aus, als ob er "nachkaut" - als ob er Schluckbeschwerden hat 
Ein zweites Heimchen nahm er dann erst mal nicht mehr.  Erst ca 5 Minuten später schnappte er sich ein weiteres Heimchen - und wieder dasselbe Spiel.
So etwas habe ich zuvor noch nie gesehen  Als ich den Kleinen auf die Hand nahm, konnte ich fühlen, wie schwach er immer noch war.
Er hatte absolut keine Kraft in den Füsschen, um sich richtig festzukrallen - und der ganze Vogel war nur Haut und Knochen.

Ich beschloss, direkt nach der Fütterung der anderen mit dem Kleinen zu meinem Tierarzt zu fahren - ich wollte, dass sich das jemand anschaut, der da mehr von versteht und vor allem auch den Hals genau untersuchen kann.

Trixie und Sid waren gut drauf. Besonders Sid wirkte sehr viel zufriedener - er war heute nicht mehr ständig am "__ Fliegen" auf einem Ast, sondern putzte sich, ging baden, wanderte überall durchs Flexarium und rannte immer wieder zwischendurch zu Manni, um eine kleine Runde zu "streiten" und zu kuscheln - ist wohl so bei Mehlschwalben: was sich neckt das liebt sich......

Dann ging es rüber ins Vogelzimmer. Da erwartete mich die nächste freudige Überraschung:
Auch Falke hat die Nacht überlebt.
Sie hat sich super erholt und aus dem Flexarium bettelten zwei hungrige Schnäbel um die Wette und stritten sich wie in jedem Schwalbennest um jeden einzelnen Happen 
Die Zwei verstehen sich blendend.
Am Nachmittag habe ich die Zwei kurz aus dem Nest genommen und unter das Rotlicht gesetzt, um das Nest und das zugekotete Küchenpapier drumherum sauber machen zu können.
Daher das Rotlichtfoto 
                 

Dann ging es also zum Tierarzt.
Da Sid und Manni so eng zusammen hängen, habe ich die Halbhöhle mitsamt den beiden Mehlschwalben darin kurzerhand in meinen EInkaufskorb gesetzt, Handtuch rüber, ein paar lebende Heimchen eingepackt (um das Füttern vorführen zu können - da ich nicht wusste, wie lang die Wartezeit sein würde, wären mir aufgetaute Heimchen wohlmöglich schlecht geworden) und los ging es.
Beim TA war eine Patientenbesitzerin mit ihrer Katze drin, ansonsten war das Wartezimmer noch leer und füllte sich erst kurz nach meiner ANkunft langsam 
Ich nutzte die Zeit im Wartezimmer also, um schon mal 10 Heimchen den Kopf zu zerdrücken und die Beine zu entfernen - eines hüpfte mir unbemerkt aus dem Minikecher - und eine Hundebesitzerin meinte etwas irritiert: "da läuft etwas aus ihrem Korb weg" ...
Ich:  ...und habe mir mein Heimchen zurück geholt..... ich sag jetzt lieber nicht, wie die gute Dame geschaut hat 
Als ich gerade meine Heimchen fertig hatte, hörte ich aus dem Korb dieses kanrrende Rufen und unter dem Handtuch tauchte ein Kopf an der Korbkante auf: Manni war den Korb hochgeklettert und verlangte Futter!
Ich gab ihm also ein Heimchen, was er sich schnappte......runterschluckte.....und das Nächste verlangte 
Das wiederholte sich in rasender Geschwindigkeit mit 5 Heimchen - dann drehte er sich um und kletterte wieder runter und verschwand wieder in der Halbhöhle 
Mir blieb keine Zeit, mich zu wundern, denn ich war dran.
Ich erklärte meinem TA also erstmal, warum ich da war und auch, was sich gerade vor der Tür ereignet hatte.
Dann nahm ich das Handtuch vom Korb ab und wollte Manni aus der Halbhöhle holen.
Als erstes sprang uns Sid entgegen und schaute sich keck um:
"Der sieht aber propper aus und topfit" .......... "wohl wahr, DER ist auch schon seit 1. August bei mir...."
Dann konnte ich Manni aus der Halbhöhle "ziehen".
Mein TA untersuchte ihn genau, tastete den Hals akribisch ab, schaute ihn äußerlich mit der Lupe auf Verletzungen an, und untersuchte dann ebenfalls mit Lupe und viel Licht den Schnabel und Hals innerlich - soweit man schauen konnte.
Alles absolut bestens - keine Beläge, keine Verletzungen, keine Veränderungen 
Manni ist extrem mager und sehr geschwächt - das habe ich ja auch so gesehen.
Da Manni aber frisst und auch sonst einen wachen Eindruck macht, haben wir nichts weiter gemacht - da kann die Zeit alles am besten richten.
Dass Manni sich so beim Füttern verhalten hat, läge vermutlich daran, dass er so ausgehungert war und sich erst mal ganz langsam wieder ans Essen rantastet - was ja gut ist 
Ich habe dann meine Vögel wieder eingepackt und bin erleichtert nach Hause gefahren 

Den Tag über hat Manni immer besser gefuttert und am frühen Nachmittag kletterte er sogar aus der Halbhöhle und dackelte durch das Gehege rüber zum Fenster, wo oben auf dem Tischchen Trixie und Sid sassen.
Als er überlegte, wie er da nun auch hin kommt, habe ich ihm hoch geholfen 
Von da ab ist er überall dort mit hin gewandert, wo Sid hin ging.
Auch sein Greifreflex wurde im Laufe des Tages kräftiger.
Nur seine Augen wirken noch leicht eingefallen und wenn er irgendwo sass, schwankte er manchmal leicht - da konnte man deutlich erkennen, dass er schon noch sehr angeschlagen ist.
                           

Oft war ich heute Nachmittag draussen unterwegs und habe nach Karl und den Schwalben Ausschau gehalten.
Aber ich habe sie weder zu Gesicht bekommen, noch ANtwort erhalten.
Einmal flog wieder eine kleine Gruppe von 15 - 20 Schwalben über dem Hof.
Da war eine Schwalbe bei, die fast nur Linkskurven flog.
Wenn sie doch mal rechts herum flog, sackte sie einige Meter durch, bevor sie sich fing und wieder gerade flog oder links herum abdrehte.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das vielleicht Moritz war, der da eine Technik entwickelt hat, wie er mit seinem Handicap umgehen muss oder ob es einfach irgendeine Schwalbe war, die durch den starken Wind diese Manöver zeigte.
Alles andere an ihrem Flugverhalten war exakt so, wie bei allen anderen.

Da das Wetter zum Abend wirklich ungemütlich wurde mit schweren Wolkenbrüchen und heftigem WInd, haben sich alle Schwalben schlagartig in die Ställe der Umgebung zurück gezogen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Schwalbi und Moritz bei irgendeiner dieser Gruppen dabei sind und nun in irgendeinem Kuhstall das schlechte Wetter aussitzen - immerhin gibt es in den Kuhställen Futter 

Abends habe ich dann im Flexarium noch eine zufällige Beobachtung gemacht, die meinen Überwinterern den Speiseplan kräftig aufwerten wird:
Ich habe ja im Flexarium den kleinen Tümpel aus Winnies Gehege vom letzten Jahr wieder eingebaut.
Den Sommer über stand dieser Tümpel in der Voliere und war dort richtig gut eingewachsen:
 

Da es im Flexarium ja nun sommerlich warm und beleuchtet ist, sind im Tümpel diverse Mücken und Motten oder so geschlüpft  
Als ich am Abend die Vorhänge zu gemacht hatte und alle Beleuchtungen bis auf die tief hängende Einheit über dem Futtertisch aus gemacht hatte, schwirrten die Insekten dort um das Licht - und Trixie saß dort und konnte sich haufenweise Insekten fangen 
Sie war richtig begeistert bei der Sache!
 

Das ist so genial - ich werde jetzt in der Aquarienabteilung mal Mückenlarven kaufen (gibt es ja als Zierfischfutter) und in den Tümpel einsetzen.
Da müsste ich so ja den Schwalben quasi täglich ihre abendliche Jagd bescheren können 

....und dann habe ich heute einen "MItesser" auf der Voliere entdeckt:
         

und ich wundere mich, warum insbesondere Asterix so oft Nachschub verlangt!
Jeden Morgen füttere ich da oben die Insekten, die ich aus den Schalen der Schwalben und von Fussel gegen Neue austausche plus eine Handvoll Rosinen an Asterix, Obelix und Kati, die immer noch täglich kommen.


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2017)

Mal wieder ein schöner Lesetag. Danke


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2017)

Heute hatten wir wechselhaftes Wetter:
Sonne, Regen, Wolken, WInd und Windstille - kalt und warm - es war praktisch alles dabei.

Fotos gibt es heute nur von Adlerchen und Falke - ich hatte die Kamera mit im Vogelzimmer und danach war der Akku leer.
Und als ich heute Abend die Überwinterer fotografieren wollte, stellte ich fest, dass ich vergessen hatte, den Akku aufzuladen 

Im Überwinterungstrupp ist alles super!
Manni hat sich hervorragend erholt, futtert genau so gut wie Sid und scheint mir richtig gut drauf zu sein.
Er hat sich wirklich erstaunlich schnell erholt, wenn man bedenkt, in was für einem grenzwertigen Zustand er hier ankam.

Sid entwickelt sich im Moment zu einem echten Rowdy 
2 x hat er Trixie von hinten angesprungen und versucht, auf sie einzuhacken - jedes Mal als Überraschungsangriff von hinten - der Feigling - von vorne ist Trixie nämlich stärker......

Ich muss dringend Gesellschaft für Trixie finden, damit sie Verstärkung hat.
Ihr absoluter Vorteil ist, dass sie sich dem Generve von Sid sehr einfach entziehen kann, denn Sid kann zwar die Wände des Flexariums hoch klettern, tut sich aber sehr schwer, die Balance auf den Spanngurten zu halten - weshalb er keine Chance hat, in den __ Ahorn zu klettern.
Trixie weiss das mittlerweile genau und ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie ihn manchmal ganz gezielt provoziert, um dann in Windeseile über den Spanngurt abzuhauen

Heute haben mich die Leute von Schneckenprofi, denen ich gestern auf den AB gesprochen habe, zurück gerufen.
Ich habe ihnen meinen Plan mit den Raubmilben im Flexarium geschildert und gefragt, ob das möglich und sinnvoll ist.
Es ist sehr gut möglich, Raubmilben im Flexarium auszusetzen.
Sie überleben bei Temperaturen über 15 und unter 30 Grad, brauchen etwas Feuchtigkeit und als Futter eben Milben 
Wenn sie keine Milben mehr finden (also alle aufgefressen haben) sterben sie innerhalb einiger Wochen.
Sie fressen nichts anderes, sind also eigentlich hervorragend dafür geeignet, im Haus eingesetzt zu werden gegen Milbenbefall aller Art.
Jetzt bekomme ich also eine Portion Raubmilben (sind wohl ein paar zig tausend Stück), die ins Flexarium kommen 

Im Vogelzimmer hatte ich heute auch Überraschungen 
Zunächst einmal: Falke fliegt - und zwar richtig gut 
Andererseits ist sie aber noch ziemlich wackelig - über den Berg scheint sie mir noch nicht zu sein.
Anders als Manni, der ja Anfangs sehr schlecht war und sich nur langsam, aber kontinuiertlich aufwärts entwickelte, schien sich Falke sehr schnell zu erholen - hat aber zwischendurch immer wieder so eine Art "Einbrüche", wo sie schlapp und etwas zittrig wirkt - nur um zwei Minuten später wieder scheinbar topfit und kraftvoll irgendwo hin zu __ fliegen.
So ganz traue ich der Sache noch nicht.
Was mich wirklich umgehauen hat, ist Adlerchen:
Sie bettelt ja selbst noch und lässt sich von mir füttern.
Ich habe noch nicht gesehen, dass sie selbst Futter aus der Schale aufnimmt oder im Flug jagt - die kleinen, flugunfähigen Fliegen sammelt sie aber von den Tischen.
ABER,wenn ich füttere, schluckt sie die ersten zwei oder drei Futtertiere ab - dann behält sie eines vorne im Schnabel - ich dachte zuerst, sie hat irgendwelche Probleme, das Tier abzuschlucken.....
.....nein,  sie dreht sich um, geht zu Falke und stubst sie so lange am Schnabel an, bis Falke den Schnabel aufsperrt und Adlerchens halben Kopf verschlingt sie füttert Falke!!!!!

...und wenn Falke wieder ihre schlappen Minuten hat und z.B. auf der Wärmeplatte so halb auf dem Bauch da sitzt, fliegt Adlerchen hin und zupft ihr sanft im Gefieder rum, als ob sie sie aufmuntern will..... so etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt - schon gar nicht bei zwei nahezu gleichaltrigen Schwalben - das ist wirklich unglaublich!
Zum Schlafen sind die Zwei heute Abend oben in die Zweige über der Duschwanne geflogen.
Ich hoffe, dass auch Falke sich schnellstens ganz erholt - morgen und übermorgen ist ja Sturm angesagt - mit Böen bis 100km / Std.
Da können sie drinnen noch schön üben - ich habe jetzt angefangen, sie nur noch auf der Hand aus einem Futterdeckel zu füttern, damit sie hoffentlich zügig anfangen, zum Füttern von selbst auf meine Hand zu fliegen.
Wenn sie das absolut zuverlässig machen, möchte ich sie am nächsten Schönwettertag möglichst schon mal raus lassen, denn dort können sie alles übrige auf jeden Fall schneller lernen, als im Vogelzimmer - und die Zeit drängt ja langsam.
                     
Dann habe ich heute noch mindestens eine unserer Mehlschwalben wieder gesehen 
Als ich über den Hof ging, hörte ich über mir den typischen Ruf einer Mehlschwalbe.
Ich schaute hoch und da kreisten 3 Mehlis über mir.
Als ich antwortete, bekam ich wieder ANtwort - es entwickelte sich ein kleines "Ruf- und ANtwortgespräch", welches eine ganze Weile andauerte.
Das war definitiv eine meiner Mehlschwalben - vielleicht Diego - sie flatterte im Flug etwas mehr, als die anderen Zwei.

Von Karl habe ich heute leider nichts gesehen und gehört.


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2017)

Das Wetter heute war gelinde gesagt "unterirdisch" 

Wir hatten den ersten echten Herbststurm - in Böen bis 130 km - das war wirklich heftig!
Aus dem Küchenfenster konnte ich schon erkennen, dass mindestens zwei ganze und eine teilweise Weide liegen. 
Ich habe die Befürchtung, es hat die ganze Reihe umgehauen. 
Das werde ich aber erst morgen wissen - bei dem Wetter habe ich es mir verkniffen, dorhin zu gehen und nachzuschauen - da sind lauter gigantische, alte Bäume, die noch alle voll belaubt im Sturm stehen. 
Insofern gibt es heute nur Fotos von den Esszimmerschwalben (die anderen hattet Ihr ja gestern  ), denn wenn ich zum Füttern rüber gegangen bin, habe ich die Kamera nicht mit durch den Regen genommen.

Bei Trixie, Sid und Manni ist alles im grünen Bereich. 
Die 3 haben heute die meiste Zeit einträchtig nebeneinander "am Fenster" gesessen und ungläubig raus geschaut. 
Ich vermute, sie waren froh, warm und trocken zu sitzen  
Manni futtert jetzt auch selbständig aus der Schale  - er muss jetzt nur noch kapieren, dass die Futterschale kein Klo ist - man also den Hintern in die andere Richtung dreht 

Außerdem ist Manni heute zu Trixie oben in den __ Ahorn geklettert und hat sich neben sie gehockt. 
Sid benimmt sich im Moment gegen beide immer mal etwas ruppig und dann flüchten  die beiden erst mal  in die Höhe  
Nach wie vor hat Sid Probleme mit den Spanngurten und seiner Balance - ich nehme an, das liegt an den fehlenden Schwungfedern auf der einen Seite. 
Abends haben sich Sid und Manni dann wieder einträchtig ins Nest zurück gezogen und Trixie hat noch etwas __ Fliegen gefangen unter der Lampe. 
Wenn ich Glück habe, bekomme ich am Wochenende Gesellschaft für Trixie  

Im Vogelzimmer sieht auch alles gut aus. 
Adlerchen und Falke fliegen beide hervorragend. 
Falkes "schwachen Minuten" sind weniger geworden - aber noch vorhanden. 
Ihr Kot sieht jetzt normal aus, nachdem sie gestern Abend und heute Morgen Heimchen in Kohlekomprette bekommen hatte. 
Heute haben sie ausschließlich Futter bekommen, wenn sie auf meiner Hand saßen (und das, was sie sich selbst aus den Schalen geholt haben). 
Adlerchen füttert Falke immer noch mit, wenn ich Heimchen verteile - das sieht so süss aus  
Adlerchen hat mich heute Nachmittag wenn ich kam 2 x bereits selbst angeflogen 
Als der Sturm so langsam aufzog, habe ich die Ausflugklappe zum Vogelzimmer zu gemacht, weil ich vermeiden wollte, dass Fussel raus geht oder die zwei Schwalben wegen irgend etwas in Panik raus fliegen in die Voliere. 
Mittags, als die Orkanböe so langsam häufiger wurden, knallte die Vordachabdeckung in der Voliere heftig und die Schwalben flogen im Vogelzimmer immer hektisch auf. 
Ich habe dann das Winterfenster eingesetzt (und mit Gaze als Gadine abgehängt, damit sie da nicht gegen fliegen). 
Nachdem das Fenster drin und zu war, konnte man das Knallen nicht mehr so hören und vor allem pfiff der WInd auch nicht mehr so rein. 
Sofort waren die Schwalben ruhiger und saßen wieder entspannt auf der Duschstange  

Soweit zu heute - ansonsten habe ich es vermieden, die __ Nase vor die Tür zu stecken.........


----------



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2017)

Heute hat sich das Wetter zum Glück wieder mehr beruhigt, als angekündigt. 
Vier große Weiden hat´s gestern im alten Pflaumengarten umgehauen  - da ist offensichtlich eine Orkanböe genau zwischen Haus und Stall durchgefegt. 
Heute war es noch mäßig windig, häufig sonnig und vor allem trocken  

Die Überwinterer scheinen sich so langsam miteinander einzuspielen 
Trixie, Sid und Manni waren erstmals einträchtig zusammen unterwegs. 
Selbst Sid hat heute nicht mehr gestänkert - mir scheint, er hat gemerkt, dass es sehr einsam wird, wenn man immer nur garstig ist. 
Die Fotos sind von Abends, als bereits alle Lichter aus waren, außer dem "Jagdlicht". 
Sid ist nicht wirklich an den fliegenden Insekten interessiert - Manni und  Trixie dagegen versuchen mit wahrer Begeisterung alles aus der Luft zu schappen, was erreichbar ist. 
              

Dann kamen heute noch die Raubmilben, die ich gleich mal im Wintergehege und im Vogelzimmer ausgesetzt habe. 
Also falls da irgendwo verirrte Milben sind, werden sie jetzt auf jeden Fall zu Futter, bevor sie sich vervielfachen können 

Adlerchen und Falke sind heute richtig viel geflogen  
Adlerchen holt sich jetzt die Futtertiere von der Pinzette und Falke kam seit heute Nachmittag immerhin auf die Hand geflogen zum Futtern. 
So langsam wirkt auch Falke stabiler auf mich und ich denke, sowie auch sie im Flug von der Pinzette futtert und der nächste sonnige, windstille Tag ist, werde ich die Zwei mit raus nehmen. 
Noch sind ein paar Altschwalben mit ihrer zweiten Brut hier an den Knicks am Jagen üben - es wäre schon super, wenn die Zwei da noch rechtzeitig mit den anderen Jungschwalben Kontakte knüpfen können. 
                 

Karl ist bisher nicht wieder aufgetaucht  
..und auch sonst kommen zur Zeit keine Wildvögel mehr in die Voliere.
Damit ist Fussel quasi allein - wenn man mal von Adlerchen und Falke absieht, die aber a) keine Spatzen sind und b) hoffentlich nicht mehr lange da sind. 
Fussel hat zwar nie wirklich grosses Interesse an den anderen Spatzen gezeigt und die schwächeren (Fips und Karlchen) ja sogar angegriffen, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass Spatzengesellschaft sinnvoll ist. 
Seit er seinen "Rückfall" hatte - ich habe keine Ahnung, wobei er sich wieder "verrenkt" hat - er war schon auf so einem guten Weg und flog ja sogar schon kleine Strecken - ist er wieder so scheu und hektisch wie am Anfang  
Damit er im Vogelzimmer und in der Voliere nachher nicht völlig alleine sitzt, habe ich ihm heute das 2. große Flexarium im Esszimmer neben den Schwalben aufgebaut und mittels diverser Pflanzen mit dichtem "Dschungel" ausgestattet. 
Dann ist Fussel umgezogen - und ich glaube, er fand es da ganz gut - auf jeden Fall war er von Anfang an nicht so hektisch und erkundete seinen Dschungel interessiert  
Ich werde für den Kleinen jetzt noch mal einen Osteopathietermin machen und wenn sich da keine Besserung abzeichnet, werde ich ihm einen ebenfalls flugunfähigen Kumpel suchen oder einen Dauerplatz, wo er einen oder mehrere ebenfalls behinderte Spatzen hat.


----------



## Krächzi (15. Sep. 2017)

Karl !  Werd wieder gesund !   Als Ei hast du es doch auch geschafft !


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2017)

Heute hatten wir super Wetter - lediglich etwas sehr windig. 

Adlerchen und Falke holen sich jetzt beide die Futtertiere sicher im Flug von der Pinzette und beide __ fliegen mich zuverlässig an 
Leider kann ich ihnen keine Fliegen im Vogelzimmer aussetzen - die sind angesichts der Temperaturen gleich so träge, dass sie nicht mehr fliegen 
Die meisten Schwalben draußen haben heute an den Knicks auf den Wiesen gejagt. 
Über dem Hof waren keine Schwalben zu sehen - nur drei einsame Bussarde zogen ihre Kreise hoch über den Bäumen, der Sperber "schlich" ständig um die Büsche und Bäume, wo sich die Spatzen bevorzugt aufhalten und ein Falke schien über dem Schimmelpaddock zu jagen....

Diese Greifvogeldichte gepaart mit dem nicht unerheblichen WInd ließ maich Abstand nehmen von dem Plan, Falke und Adlerchen mit raus zu nehmen. 
Stattdessen habe ich heute daran gearbeitet, dass sie sich trauen, durch die Ausflugluke in die Voliere zu gehen (ich habe sie mit Futter gelockt).
Ich denke, dass es angesichts der Lage sinnvoll ist, wenn sie zunächst in der Voliere erste Flugübungen mit WInd machen, damit sie, wenn sie raus kommen gleich mit dem Wind umgehen können, falls ein Greifvogel es auf sie abgesehen haben sollte. 
Falke ist schließlich nicht nur auf die AUsflugklappe gekommen, sondern hat auch zwei überraschte Runden durch die Voliere gedreht. 
Adlerchen traute sich lange nicht - überwand sich aber irgendwann und landete zumindest in der Ausflugklappe. 
Weiter raus traute sie sich nicht. 
                

Trixie, Sid und Manni saßen heute wieder einträchtig in unterschiedlichen Konstellationen an unterschiedlichen Orten beieinander. 
<Bei ihnen gab es heute nichts Neues. 
Sie scheinen sich langsam zusammen gerauft zu haben  
                           

Fussel ist deutlich "entspannter" in seinem Flexarium, als im Vogelzimmer. 
nach wie vor ist er natürlich sehr scheu - aber nicht so hektisch/panisch wie draussen. 
Hier benimmt er sich genau so, wie nach der letzten Therapieeinheit. 
Nahe ran gegangen zum Fotografieren bin ich nicht, da ich ihn nicht erschrecken wollte. 
Aber mit Zoom habe ich ihn oben im __ Ahorn aufnehmen können - als "Suchbilder"


----------



## Natascha246 (16. Sep. 2017)

Adlerchen und Falke sind wirklich so niedlich.. wie die beiden da so eng aneinander geschmiegt sitzen 
Dein Winterquartier sieht so toll aus! Und die Schwalben wirken so zufrieden darin!! 

Da lassen sich doch ein paar ungemütliche Wintermonate prima überstehen..

LG Natascha


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2017)

@Natascha  danke - das hoffe ich sehr, dass sie den WInter gut überstehen.
Leider sind bei reinen Fußgängerschwalben die Beine/Füsse der absolute Schwachpunkt.
Das muss sich zeigen, wie jede einzelne das beintechnisch hoffentlich übersteht.

Heute war es fast vollständig windstill - aber leider dick bedeckt , oft nieselig und ziemlich kalt.
Außer heute Moegen die Dielenschwalben (noch im Tiefschlaf) habe ich den ganzen Tag keine Schwalbe gesehen - aber wie mir Ina berichtete, sind heute gegen 18 Uhr zig Schwalben über dem Hof gewesen -  ich habe es verpasst, weil ich gerade drinnen war zum Füttern.
Jedenfalls waren Abends die Dielenschwalben, die auch den ganzen Tag weg waren, wieder da.
Da war ich vielleicht erleichtert!
Ich hatte schon Befürchtungen, dass alle weg sind - das wäre für Adlerchen und Falke eine Katastrophe.

Adlerchen und Falke haben von gestern auf heute einen gigantischen Entwicklungsschub gemacht.:
Sie __ fliegen jetzt beide raus in die Voliere, fliegen dort super gut rum und sind sehr schreckhaft geworden.
Sowie sich irgendwo etwas bewegt, fliegen sie auf 
Beide futtern zuverlässig  im Flug von der Pinzette und sie können aus der Schale in der Einflugklappe futtern 
Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, msus ich unbedingt den Tag ddraussen bleiben, damit ich die Schwalben nicht wieder verpasse.
Sowie sie über dem Hof sind, will ich Adlerchen und Falke raus lassen.
       

Fusselchen wird etwas "gelassener" - aber suchen muss ich ihn immer noch in seinem Dschungel 
Er findet es jedenfalls toll, dass er dort nicht gesehen wird, wenn er nicht will 
 


Trixie, Sid und Manni scheinen jetzt alle ganz gut miteinander klar zu kommen.
Meistens sitzen sie zu zweit - mit wechselnden Partnern - zusammen und Nr. 3 sitzt jeweils etwas abseits.
Ich habe heute Mittag in dem Gehege sauber gemacht und bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich auch etwas umbauen.
Darum habe ich die 3 solange, damit sie keinen "Herzstillstand" kriegen, wenn ich da rumwühle, mit dem Transportflexarium auf die Fensterbank gestellt.
Mir fiel die letzten Tage auf, dass mir alle drei Schwalben viel zu selten zum Wasser gehen.
Ich vermutete, dass ihnen der Weg nicht so zusagt.
Darum habe ich jetzt noch zwei Tischchen eingebaut - eines vorne, wo jetzt das Bedetablett mit den Vogekbädern hoch drauf steht.
Die Kanten von der kleinen Wanne, in der die Badeschalen stehen, habe ich ebenfalls abgepolstert, da mir auffiel, dass es Trixie und Sid schwer fiel, sich auf dem glatten Plastikrand zu halten.
Auf der Diele ist mir schon seit Jahren aufgefallen, dass die wilden Schwalben bevorzugt auf den alten Wasserrohren übernachten, die mit diesen Dämmschaumrollen isoliert sind.
Da habe ich also, da diese Rohre nicht mehr in Betrieb sind, ein paar Stücke abgebaut und ins Flexarium eingebaut.
Sid war sofort begeistert und hielt sich da viel auf.
Auch den anderen zwei scheint die Neuerung zu gefallen.
Zumal nun auch noch ein Hochsitz hinten im Gehege auf der Fensterseite steht - so können sie sich aus dem Weg gehen, ohne, dass einer runter muss 
Heute Nachmittag haben die 3 sind sehr viel mehr an verschiedene Orte bewegt, als die Tage davor.
Es gefällt also 
                                       

Als ich gerade am Gehege sauber mache war, kam dann noch Freddy aus dem Raum Neumünster 
Der Kleine scheint ein Nesthäkchen zu sein.
Er wurde noch flugunfähig gefunden.
Wie bei so irre vielen 2. Bruten dieses Jahr scheint wohl auch dieser Kleine das Hauptparasitenopfer gewesen zu sein und  ist denke ich darum geschwächt und weniger gefüttert gewesen.
Entsprechend ging die ENtwicklung zu langsam voran und der Kleine verlor den Anschluß - wie gesagt: vermute ich.
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich die Finder-Familie gestern schon telefonisch beraten und sie haben den Kleinen supeer gut durchgefüttert.
Er kam hier in gutem Zustand an 
Was auffällt ist lediglich, dass der eine Flügel in den Schwungfedern geringgradig kürzer ist, als die rechte Seite.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass da das Flugvermögen einschränken wird.
Zunächst kam Freddy in das 2. Transportflexarium und ich habe ihn neben die anderen auf die Fensterbank gestellt.
Als alles eingerichtet war, habe ich Freddy in die Halbhöhle im Gehege gesetzt.
Freddy hat sich dann noch mal richtig abfüttern lassen und anschließend hat er sich tief in die Höhle zurück gezogen und dort tief und fest geschlafen 
Dort in der Halbhöhle bleib er fast den ganzen Nachmittag und steckte nur den Kopf raus, wenn er Hunger hatte.
Als ich gegen Abend ins Eßzimmer kam, war die Halbhöhle leer" 
Dann fiel mir auf, dass zwei Mehlschwalben auf dem Spanngurt an der Fensterseite dicht zusammen saßen.
Das hieß gleichzeitig, dass die Kleine auf dem Futtertisch Freddy sein musste.
Freddy war wohl, nachdem sie sich ausgeschlafen hatte, einsam und ist tatsächlich ganz alleine quer durch das Gehege und rauf auf die Tische geklettert" 
Zum Schlafen sit sie da oben geblieben.
Da die Kleine soweit ich es sehen und beurteilen kann, gesund zu sein scheint, hoffe ich, dass ich sie dieses Jahr noch werde auswildern können.
                 

ps: ich hoffe, es sind nicht zu viele Buchstabendreher drin - ich glaube, ich kann nicht noch mal Korrektur lesen - ich bin todmüde und mir fallen ständig die Augen zu - Gute Nacht


----------



## Krächzi (17. Sep. 2017)

Wievielen Schwalben und anderen Vögeln Du schon das Leben gerettet hast....hast Du mal mitgezählt? 
Das Bild mit Fussel ist echt ein gutes Such-Bild.  Ich bin gar nicht sicher, dass ich ihn gefunden habe. Das unten, was ich zuerst für Fussel hielt, könnten auch ein paar Blätter sein......


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2017)

@Krächzi also wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, habe ich dieses Jahr laut meiner Zöglingsseite 58 Vögel gehabt. 
Wobei nicht alle überlebt haben. 
 aber für all die, die es geschafft haben, war es das mal wieder wert


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> habe ich dieses Jahr laut meiner Zöglingsseite 58 Vögel gehabt.



Na, das ist doch wirklich ganz viele  wert .


----------



## Natascha246 (17. Sep. 2017)

58... Donnerwetter!! Das ist schon ein ganzer Himmel voller Schwalben danke für Deinen Einsatz für diese wundervollen Tiere!


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2017)

@Natascha - nicht alles Schwalben - auch Meise, Amseln, Spatzen, Buchfink etc. 
Aber die Schwalben waren wieder am stärksten vertreten  

Heute war es zunächst bedeckt, windstill und sehr kalt  
Im Laufe des Vormittags wurde es jedoch immer besser und schließlich hatten wir sogar strahlend blauen Himmel, Sonnenschein, immer noch Windstille und es wurde wärmer  

Im Eßzimmer war alles ganz entspannt. 
DIe Schwwalben saßen in immer mal wieder wechselnder Zusammenstellung an unterschiedlihen Orten, putzten sich, futterten, badeten und lieferten sich kleine Diskussionen mit ihren jeweiligen Nachbarn. 
Wobei ich nicht den Eindruck hatte, dass es ernsthafter Streit war. 
Es sah eher so aus, als ob es so eine Art gegenseitige "Neckerei" war - also völlig harmlos 

Sid hat heute gar nicht von der Pinzette gefuttert - sie geht immer mehr nur noch konsequent selbst aus der Schüssel futtern. 
Trixie und Mani nehmen noch gelegentlich mal ein Heimchen von der Pinzette. 
__ Fliegen mögen sie nur selbst direkt von den Tischen einsammeln und alle anderen Insekten müssen in der Schale sein. 
Nur Freddy futtert vollständig von der Pinzette. 
Er hat gigantische Mengen gefuttert  
                                    

Bei Fussel sit das Foto mal wieder gescheitert. 
Der Kleine beherrscht "seinen" Dschungel jetzt so gut, dass er ohne Deckung nirgends mehr hin gehen muss.
...und auf dem Suchbild, wo ich beim Foto noch genau wusste, wo er war, habe ich ihn nachher nicht wieder gefunden 


Adlerchen und Falke waren heute erstmals draussen!!!
Als am Vormittag das Wetter aufklarte, beschloss ich trotz fehlender Schwalben am Himmel (die waren alle an den Strassen zwischen den Bäumen jagen), die Voliere und die Vorzimmertür auf zu machen. 
Die Zwei flogen ohnehin sehr viel drinnen und draussen herum und so dauerte es nicht lange, bis sie den AUsflug (durch die Luke) fanden und nutzten  
Gegen halb 11 Uhr verließen sie erstmals die Voliere  
Vo da ab stand ich nahezu ununterbrochen vor der Voliere und rief die zwei  
Immer wieder flogen sie kleinere und größere Kreise, manchmal auch ein oder zwei Runden um das Haus, kamen dann zurück und landeten auf dem Stalldach oder der Voliere, um Pause zu machen. 
Adlerchen flog mir auch jedes Mal, wenn sie Hunger hatte auf die Hand und ließ sich ausgiebig füttern. 
Falke sass oben auf der Voliere, bettelte erbärmlich und traute sich aber nicht wirklich auf die Hand 
Bei Adlerchen dauerte es keine Stunde, da hatte sie raus, wie es zurück ins Vogelzimmer geht. 
Von da ab flog sie immer mal wieder durch die Vorzimmertür rein und über die Voliere wieder raus und umgekehrt 

Ansonsten verbrachten die Zwei den halben Tag damit, immer wieder ein paar Runden über den Hof zu fliegen und dabei auch erste, erfolgreiche Jagdversuche zu machen und Schlafeinheiten auf dem Dachgiebel. 
Gegen Mittag und am frühen Nachmittag erschienen auch einige Male kurz jeweils kleine Schwalbenschwärme, die über dem Hof jagten. 
Meine Zwei schauten sich das zwar sehr interessiert an, zeigten aber keine AMbitionen, sich anzuschließen. 
Gegen halb vier schaffte ich es, auch Falke mit auf meine Hand zu locken und die zwei in die Voliere zu tragen, wo sie postwendend gemeinsam auf ihren Lieblingszweig flogen, eng zusammen kuschelten und schliefen  
Ich machte dann für heute alle Ausflüge zu. 

Das war gerade noch rechtzeitig: kurze Zeit später war die schwarze Wolkenwand da und ein Gewitter brach los 
Das war ein "langer" Tag, den ich komplett an der Voliere verbrachte, um aufzupassen, dass der Sperber da nicht zwischenlandet und ich bin sehr froh, dass die Zwei ihren ersten AUsflug unbeschadet überstanden haben und jetzt wieder sicher "zu Hause2 sitzen  

Ich vermute, morgen werden sie bereits sehr viel sicherer ausfliegen und vor allem werden sie morgen völlig selbstverständlich den Weg zurück ins zu Hause finden


----------



## Daufi (18. Sep. 2017)

Moin Kirstin,
du hast aber schon gesehen, es ist 6 Uhr!
Das nächste Mal den täglichen Bericht etwas früher!
So gegen 23 Uhr am Vortag vielleicht...?
Wie war das mit früher ins Bett?
Einfach immer wieder schön zu lesen, das könnte ja knapp werden mit dem Ausfliegen...
Bei uns sind, soweit ich das beim Bauern gesehen habe, die Schwalben schon weg.
Gute Nacht, Arne


----------



## npeters (18. Sep. 2017)

Freddy weiß halt wie es geht. Schmeckt dann halt am besten
Bei uns war es genauso. Selbst fressen ging zwar auch, aber warum so viel Arbeit machen wenn es auch anders geht


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Moin Kirstin,
> du hast aber schon gesehen, es ist 6 Uhr!
> Das nächste Mal den täglichen Bericht etwas früher!
> So gegen 23 Uhr am Vortag vielleicht...?
> Wie war das mit früher ins Bett?



 nein, nein, ich bin nicht morgens um 6 schlafen gegangen.
Ich habe gestern Abend den Fehler gemacht, gegen 22 Uhr mit dem Laptop aufs Sofa ins Wohnzimmer umzuziehen um den Tagebucheintrag zu schreiben - habe mir gedacht, das ist gemütlicher als am Küchentisch - weil eigentlich wollte ich viel ausführlicher erzählen.

Naja, nach dem ersten Satz im Tagebuch muss ich eingeschlafen sein 
....als ich wieder aufwachte, stand da ein schiefer Laptop auf meinen Knien, ich hatte die feuchte __ Nase von Pelle im Gesicht und Basti lag auf meinen Beinen (halb auf dem Laptop)...und mein Blick auf die Uhr verriet mir: 5 Uhr 

....ich habe also dann etwas schlaftrunken die Kurzfassung geschrieben und bin noch für eine Stunde richtig ins Bett umgezogen 

....und heute kommt noch eine Mehlschwalbe aus Cuxhaven - die wird genau wie Freddy vermutlich noch ausflugfähig werden wie es jetzt aussieht - dann kann ich die beiden zusammen ins Vogelzimmer nehmen und hoffe, dass sie zusammen los können


----------



## Tanny (18. Sep. 2017)

So, heute schreibe ich mein Tagebuch in der Küche - sonst wache ich wieder mit einem Hund im Gesicht auf 

Heute hatten wir traumhaftes Wetter: nachdem sich am späten Vormittag die diesige Luft und damit die ungemütliche Kälte verzogen hatten, gab es blauen Himmel, Sonne satt, es war windstill und relativ warm 

Adlerchen und Falke habe ich gleich nach dem Frühstück wieder alles auf gemacht.
Aber zunächst hatten sie angesichts des kalten, trüben Starts des Tages keinerlei Ambitionen, raus zu gehen.
Genau, wie meine Dielenschwalben - also die Altvögel (die Kids sind alle mit der Kindergruppe weg), die jeden Abend nach Hause kommen und morgens lange schlafen, bevor sie wieder jagen gehen.

Da die zwei keinerlei Anstalten machten, weiter raus zu gehen, als bis in die Voliere, bin ich irgendwann erstmal Kaffee trinken gegangen.
Als ich gegen 10 Uhr dann wieder mit Futter nach ihnen schauen wollte, saßen sie beide oben auf der Voliere und schauten in den Himmel.
Kaum hatten sie mich erblickt, kamen sie angeflogen, holten sich ein Heimchen und verschwanden dann hinter dem Stallgebäude.
Ca 15 Min. später tauchte Falke wieder auf, setzte sich aufs Stalldach und rief bettelnd nach Adlerchen.
Der tauchte erst rund 10 Minuten später wieder auf und die Freude bei Falke war groß 
Adlerchen kam runter zu mir und futterte sich erst selbst satt, bevor er sich ein dickes Heimchen schnappte und es zu Falke brachte 
Dann saßen die beiden zusammen auf dem __ Giebel des Stalls und begannen mit Gefiederpflege und Sonnenbad.
   
Ich blieb unten eine ganze Weile stehen und lockte, denn ich hätte sie dafür lieber in der Voliere gesehen.
Das Stalldach ist nun wirklich der allerbeste Platz für einen jagenden Sperber, um Beute zu machen 
Aber die 2 machten keinerlei Anstalten, ihren Platz da oben in naher Zukunft zu verlassen.

Also ging ich schließlich und hoffte, dass es gut geht.
Nachdem ich drinnen wieder gefüttert hatte, holte ich mein Laptop nach draussen und setzte mich in die Sitzecke, um das wenigstens etwas im Blick zu haben.

Irgendwann hörte ich plötzlich den typischen Warnruf meiner Hähne.
Wie elektrisiert sprang ich auf und in dem Moment sah ich bereits den Sperber um die Ecke kommen - aus Richtung Giebel vom Stall 
Einige Schwalben flogen aufgeregt hin und her - der Sperber schien noch direkt über der Hofplatte relativ tief eine zu verfolgen, hatte also noch keine Beute.
Während ich Richtung Voliere stürzte, klatschte ich so heftig in die Hände, dass ich hinterher meine Hände eine Weile nicht mehr bewegen konnte, so taten die weh.
Aber es hat genützt - das Klatschen brachte den Sperber aus dem Konzept und er drehte verfolgt von einigen Schwalben ab.
Ich rief endlos nach meinen beiden - kein Adlerchen, kein Falke 
Fast eine viertel Stunde rief ich, da kam Adlerchen aufgeregt angeflogen und landete direkt auf meiner Schulter, futterte hektisch ein Heimchen, flog eine Runde und landete wieder bei mir  und rief dabei unentwegt nach Falke.
Aber es erschien keine Falke 
Schließlich flog Adlerchen aufs Dach und rief von dort weiter.
Und da hörte ich eine Antwort!!!
Es klang, als käme es aus dem Vogelzimmer - ich schaute nach - aber da war keine Schwalbe.
Dann schaute ich an der Außenwand in den __ Efeu - auch da keine Schwalbe.
Schließlich kam ich auf die Idee, im Heulager unter das Dach auf den alten Getreideboden zu klettern, der genau über dem Vogelzimmer lag.
Dort fand ich Falke zusammengekauert unter das Dach in eine Ecke gequetscht - was für eine Erleichterung 
Als ich sie da raus holen wollte, flog sie erschrocken weg und fand dann eigenständig den Weg über das Heulager nach draußen.
Nachdem ich mich wieder die steile Leiter runter gekämpft hatte, fand ich Falke und Adlerchen auf der Voliere an der Einflugklappe.
Futter holten sie sich dann von mir reichlich, bevor sie sich wieder an die Einflugklappe setzten - rein wollten sie aber nicht 
...schlimmer noch: nach kurzer Zeit flogen sie wieder auf den Giebel und......
...begannen mit Gefiederpflege und Sonnenbaden 

Ich bin dann wieder in die Sitzecke zurück gegangen - ich kann ja schließlich nicht ständig als Wachhund unter dem Giebel stehen.

Lange Zeit war absolute Ruhe und dann geschah etwas, was mich sprachlos machte:
Plötzlich schoss mit lautem Geschrei von dem Hausgiebel hinter dem Carportdach wie ein geölter Blitz "meine" Krähe
(ich weiss nicht genau, ob es eine von den Altvögeln oder sogar Krah ist - sie kommt täglich treu zum Frühstück und ist immer den ganzen Tag in der Nähe und passt auf alles auf) flach über das Carportdach Richtung Stallgebäude den Gang an den Minis längs, bog mit lautem Getöse hinter dem Haus nach rechts ab und kam keine Minute später den entsetzten Sperber vor sich her treibend wieder zurück.
Dann jagte sie den Sperber so wütend am Haus vorbei und verfolgte ihn noch eine ganze Weile völlig agressiv am Himmel, bis der Sperber das Weite suchte und sie wieder Platz auf dem Hausgiebel nahm, von wo sie alles im Blick hat.
Das war ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel ...und "meine" Krähe bekommt morgen früh zum Frühstück eine fette Extraration als Dankeschön!!!
Der Sperber hat sich nicht wieder her getraut.
 
Meine beiden Schwalben saßen die ganze Zeit auf dem Stallgiebel und verfolgten die Sache interessiert 
Allerdings, als ich kam, wurde ich lautstark begrüsst und als ich in die Voliere ging, folgten sie sofort durch die Ausflugklappe 
Drinnen ließen sie sich füttern und setzten sich für den Rest des Tages auf ihren Lieblingszweig.
Obwohl weiterhin alles offen war, machten sie keine weiteren Anstalten, raus zu gehen.
Ich schätze, für heute hatten sie genug Aufregung und müssen das erstmal "verarbeiten" 

Später am Tag - die Schwalben saßen nach wie vor in der Voliere bot sich mir noch ein Schauspiel ganz weit oben am Himmel:
13 Bussarde zählte ich, die da oben kreisten und riefen - das habe ich in der Anzahl noch nie zuvor gesehen.
Leider habe ich nicht alle mit der Kamera erwischt.
   

Abends sind die Schwalben  dann rein ins Vogelzimmer, haben sich noch mal satt füttern lassen und ihre Schlafplätze aufgesucht.
       

Soweit zu Adlerchen und Falke.

Im Esszimmer waren alle Vögel wohlauf.
Trixie, Sid, Manni und Freddy kommen bedeutend besser mit der hoch stehenden "Badewanne" klar und nutzen sie jetzt auch fleissig.
Ansonsten sitzen sie immer mal in unterschiedlichen Konstellationen woanders und ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie ganz gut klar kommen.
Freddy ist heute erstmals von einem Sitzplatz zum anderen einige cm weit geflogen 

Von Fussel habe ich heute nichts gesehen - lediglich hören konnte ich ihn, wenn er die Heimchen jagte, die ich ihm lebend ins Flexarium gesetzt habe - das scheint ihm richtig Spaß zu machen 

Ich habe heute noch mal meine Suche nach Gesellschaft für Trixie und für Fussel auf die Homepage und in mein Profil bei FB gesetzt.
Also falls jemand von Euch irgendwelche Gruppen oder Foren kennt, wo sich Gesellschaft finden könnte, bitte teilen bzw. verlinken.

Nachmittags kam dann die kleine angekündigte Mehlschwalbe "Fridolin von Cuxhaven" - kurz "Frido" (weil die __ Bachstelze dieses Jahr ja auch schon Fridolin hieß).
Frido wurde von den Findern seit letzter Woche nach dem Fund gepäppelt - leider mal wieder wie so oft - nicht optimal ernährt, da falsch beraten wurde.
Der Kleine bekam ausschließlich Heimchen aus dem Zoohandel, die nicht aufgefüttert waren und keine weiteren Vitamin/Mineralzusätze dazu.
Vermutlich hat das zu Defiziten geführt.

Jedenfalls, der Kleine begann schön zu __ fliegen und als wir die letzten Tage das traumhafte Wetter hatten und dort viele Schwalben am Himmel waren, wurde Frido frei gelassen - und er flog begeistert mit den anderen los.
Am nächsten Tag fand seine Familie ihn dann erschöpft am Scheunentor auf dem Boden wieder.

Ich vermute,  aufgrund der einseitigen und vor allem bzgl. der Heimchen auch qualitativ vermutlich sehr minderwertigen Ernährung war die Kleine viel zu schwach, um lange fliegen zu können.
Ihre Familie war ziemlich betroffen/entsetzt, dass sie so falsch beraten wurden.

Es macht mich immer wieder richtig sauer, wenn ich sehe, mit wieviel Aufwand die Leute sich um die kleinen Zöglinge kümmern und dann so etwas dabei raus kommt, nur, weil so viele Fehlinformationen selbst bei Tierärzten und Wildtierstationen im Umlauf sind.

Glücklicherweise ist Frido aber sonst absolut perfekt entwickelt - keine erkennbaren Gefiederschäden oder sonstigen Mängel.
Zunächst mal bekam sie hier ein mit Vit B Komplex geimpftes Heimchen.
Weitere Heimchen wollte sie zunächst einmal nicht - sie war denke ich viel zu aufgeregt.
Als ich sie zu den anderen ins Flexarium setzte, flog sie erst mal gegen das Netz und wollte wieder raus.
Schließlich flog sie dann aber auf die Kante von der Badewanne, wo sie eine Weile sitzen blieb und beobachtete, bevor sie sich in den __ Ahorn zurück zog.
Etwas später nahm sie noch zwei oder drei Heimchen - war aber nicht sonderlich bei der Sache.
Also ließen wir die Bande erstmal allein, damit Frido sich aklimatisieren kann.
Als ich später zurück kam saß Frido auf dem Ast vor dem Vogelbad und noch später saß sie auf dem Futtertisch bei Sid.
Bereits bei der ersten Fütterung futterte sie ausgiebig und bettelte lautstark 
Was mir auffiel, als ich sie auf den Finger nahm, um sie einmal genauer anzuschauen ist, dass sie ziemlich kraftlos wirkt im Vergleich zu den anderen.
Der Greifreflex ist so "spannungslos".
Dass sie einen leicht runden Rücken macht und der Kot etwas flüssig ist spricht ebenfalls dafür, dass da noch einiges nicht so ist, wie es sein sollte.
Aber ich denke, sie wird sich schnell erholen, wenn die Defizite ausgeglichen sind.
Mein Plan ist eigentlich, so schnell wie möglich (wenn sicher ist, dass Frido stabil ist), Freddy und Frido ins Vogelzimmer umzusiedeln, damit sie da zusammen fliegen üben können und vor allem sowohl an die Geräusche von draussen als auch an die Außentemperaturen gewöhnt werden.
Dann können sie hoffentlich demnächst gemeinsam raus.
Mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt....

Trixie ist auf den Fotos immer nur versteckt zu sehen, weil sie so tief im Ahorn sass:


----------



## Krächzi (19. Sep. 2017)

....das war mal aufregend !  Und nett mal wieder was von Krah bzw. ihren "Adoptiv-Eltern" zu hören. Krähen sind doch wirklich nützlich. Was wohl die vielen Bussarde zum Kreisen veranlasst hat? Vielleicht ein größeres frisch verstorbenes Tier? Oder der Schwalbenschwarm? Werden wir wohl nicht so leicht herausfinden. Wohin verkrümmelt sich eine Krähe, wenn so viele Bussarde kreisen....?


----------



## Tanny (19. Sep. 2017)

@Krächzi, 
ich vermute fast, dass es Krah sein könnte - denn das alte Paar ist ja immer paarweise aufgetreten. 
Diese ist erst seit einigen Wochen (wieder?) da und paarweise habe ich keine gesehen (also ist mein Revierpaar vermutlich unterwegs). 
Es ist schon auffällig, dass "Krah" den größten Teil des Tages irgendwo auf dem __ Giebel sitzt und alles "bewacht". 
Morgens kommt er sofort, wenn ich rufe angeflogen und holt sich sein Frühstück, was ich aufs Garagendach werfe (damit die Hühner und Hunde das nicht immer einsammeln.
Bzgl. Bussarde: Die kreisten so hoch oben - die hatten keine Beute im Visier - das schien mir eher irgendein "Familienausflug" zu sein. 
Vielleicht Flugschule für die Nachzucht? Keine Ahnung. 
Könnte auch sein, dass sie sich auch irgendwie gesammelt haben - viele Bussarde sind ja Teilzieher. - oder sie waren auf dem Durchzug. 

Wegen der Schwalben mache ich mir bei den Bussarden keine Sorgen. 
Die Bussarde bevorzugen Kleinsäuger und haben es über meinem Hof vornehmlich auf Mäuse abgesehen. 
Nur selten nehmen sie mal einen Vogel - der muss dann aber krank, tot  oder noch nicht richtig flugfähig (Ästling) sein. 
Gefährliche Vogeljäger sind vor allem Sperber und Wanderfalke. 

Krah fürchtet die Bussarde nicht. Sie werden in der Regel ignoriert. 
Nur, wenn sie zu tief direkt über dem Hof schweben, dann greift er auch die an, indem er über sie fliegt und sie durch Pick/Greifangriffe quasi "runter drückt" - die sehen dann zu, dass sie Land gewinnen. 
Im Sommer sah ich mal, wie mein Brutpaar zusammen mit ein paar Saatkrähen aus den Brutbäumen ein ausgewachsenes Bussardmädchen auf der Wiese zum Absturz brachten. 
Die hat sich anschließend nicht mehr sehen lassen.


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2017)

Heute hatten wir wieder einen Traumtag: 
zwar Morgens und Abends schon recht kalt, aber ansonsten angenehme Temperaturen bei strahlend blauem, sonnigen Himmel  

Als ich heute Morgen das Frühstück für die Bande machen wollte, sah ich bereits aus dem Küchenfenster eine ganze Reihe Schwalben am blauen Himmel jagen. 
Da ich nicht wollte, dass Adlerchen und Falke den Anschluss verpassen, falls sie mit denen mit jagen wollen, bin ich erst mal schnell ohne Futter zum Vogelzimmer und habe den Zweien die Ausflugluken und die Vorzimmertür geöffnet. 
Dann ging es zurück zum Futter machen und zunächst die Esszimmervögel versorgen. 

Als ich ca eine Stunde später mit dem Frühstück wieder kam, saßen die 2 in der Voliere und schauten hoch zum Himmel. 
Sie ließen sich ausgiebig füttern und begannen dann mit Gefiederpflege. 
Ich begab mich erst mal zum 
Gegen 9 Uhr ging ich wieder zur Voliere: da waren beide Schwalben verschwunden 
Ich rief sie nicht, weil ich nicht wollte, dass sie wohlmöglich aus irgendeiner Schwalbengruppe zurück kommen. 
Stattdessen nutzte ich die Zeit und fuhr erst mal einkaufen, was dringend nötig war. 

Als ich 2 Stunden später wieder kam, saßen beide wieder in der Voliere und freuten sich über Futter  
Allerdings hielt sich das Betteln und auch die Menge dessen, was sie futterten in Grenzen. 
Sie scheinen also etwas gejagt zu haben. 

Gegen Mittag verschwanden die Zwei noch Mal für rund 2 Stunden, wobei sie zwischendurch 1 x auftauchten und eine kurze Dach- Putz- und Sonnenpause einlegten. 
Von da holten sie sich jede zwei Heimchen im Flug von der Pinzette, bevor sie wieder los flogen und deutlich geschickter, schneller und eleganter über den Hof schnellten und Mücken aus der Luft jagten, als noch in den letzten Tagen 
Dann verschwanden sie über den Weiden. 
Gegen 16. Uhr sind die Zwei dann wieder nach Hause gekommen und auch gleich ins Vogelzimmer rein geflogen, welches sie für den Rest des Tages nicht mehr verließen. 
                  

Bei den Esszimmerschwalben war heute viel Bewegung drin. 
Immer wieder wurden die Aufenthaltsorte und die "Kuschelnachbarn" gewechselt. 
Außerdem beschäftigten sich alle immer gerne wieder mal damit, die kleinen __ Fliegen zu jagen  
Frido sah Morgens noch angeschlagen aus - sie machte immer noch diesen Buckel und der Kot war noch etwas glasig und leicht rot/braun im dunklen Anteil. 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war für mich noch klar, dass die Zwei, Frido und Freddy, heute noch nicht umziehen würden. 
Am späten Nachmittag änderte sich diese Entscheidung  
Frido und Freddy waren bereits seit Mittags immer häufiger eng zusammen und beide flogen auch kleine Strecken im Gehege. 
Außerdem wirkte Frido nicht mehr so verkrümmt und sie futterte genau wie alle anderen eigenständig aus den Schalen 
                        

Kurzerhand entschied ich, im Vogelzimmer noch das Flexarium einzurichten und die zwei dann rüber zu befördern. 
Je früher sie sich an Außentemperaturen, die Außengeräusche etc. gewöhnen, desto größer ihre Chance, dass sie dieses Jahr noch rehctzeitig ausflugfertig werden. 
Wenn sie nicht in ca  den nächsten zwei Wochen soweit sind, dass sie den Zug antreten können, werden sie vermutlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr los kommen - und für zwei Schwalben, die fast soweit sind, wäre das sicher alles andere als angenehm. 

Im Vogelzimmer habe ich das Flexarium aufgestellt und mit Badewanne, Sitzmöglichkeiten, Futterschale und vor allem Wärmeplatte ausgestattet. 
Nachts werde ich sie - zumindest bis sie sicher starten, landen und fliegen im Flexarium einsperren, damit sie unter die Wärmeplatte finden, falls es ihnen zu kalt wird. 
Daneben, außerhalb des Flexariums habe ich die Rotlichtlampe aufgestellt. (Im Flexarium war mir das zu riskant, denn wenn die Zwei da rein fliegen, verbrennen sie sich die Federn). 
Dann habe ich Freddy und Frido geholt. 
Ich setzte sie zunächst ins Flexarium,ließ dieses aber offen. 
Es dauerte nicht lange, da erschien Freddy gefolgt von Frido auf der offenen Seite auf der Netzkante und schauten sich erstaunt um. 
Dann flogen beide los und landeten direkt im Fliegengitter des "Fensters". 
Nach einer Weile machten sie diverse kleinere Flugversuche durchs Zimmer, die allerdings noch sehr unsicher wirkten und bei beiden öfter mal am Boden endeten. 
Nachdem sich ihre erste Aufregung gelegt hatte, habe ich sie eingesammelt und auf den Ast unter der Wärmelampe gesetzt. 
Kaum saßen sie unter dem Rotlicht, machten sie sich drunter lang und hielten "Siesta"  
Ich glaube, das Rotlicht hat beiden so richtig gut getan und ich werde es ihnen Morgen wieder anbieten. 
Gegen 20 Uhr habe ich alle vier im Vogelzimmer noch mal gefüttert und dann die Zwei unter die Wärmeplatte im Flexarium befördert - dann war Feierabend für heute  
                  

Fussel habe ich heute wieder nicht zu Gesicht bekommen, aber sie gehört - und zu ihrer großen Empörung habe ich in ihrem Gehege umbauen müssen  
Ich hatte ihr Sandbad ja ziemlich am Flexarienrand Richtung Fenster platziert. 
Jetzt war das halbe Sandbad in meinem Esszimmer verstreut - außerhalb des Flexariums - auf meinem Teppich und den Möbeln  
Also habe ich das Sandbad jetzt umplatziert in die Mitte des Flexariums ganz nach hinten an die Wand zum Schwalbengehege. 
Zu diesem Zweck musste ich die beiden Bäume etwas weiter auseinander stellen. 
Fussel fand das absolut entsetzlich. 
Als ich dann anschließend ausserhalb des Flexariums sauber machen wollte, habe ich zuvor das Flexarium mit einem Bettlaken abgedeckt damit Fussel nicht irre wird. 
Das hat ganz gut geklappt und mittlerweile hat Fussel sich auch wieder beruhigt und meine Umbauaktion akzeptiert  
Das Sandbad ist an der neuen Stelle schon eingeweiht


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2017)

Wettertechnisch war es heute bedeckt, kalt und windig - einfach nur ungemütlich 

Als ich heute Morgen ins Esszimmer kam, war etwas anders:
Wie immer kamen alle Schwalben, als sie mich in die Küche kommen sahen nach vorne auf den Futtertisch und schauten mich erwartungsvoll an.
Nur, diesmal saßen da nicht 5, sondern 2 Schwalben - klar, Freddy und Frido waren ja im Vogelzimmer - aber
Manni war auch nicht dabei 
Ich schaute durchs Gehege und sah sie schließlich neben der Korkrinde flach im Heu sitzen.
Da stimmte etwas ganz und gar nicht - Manni fehlt nie beim Frühstück!
Ich nahm Manni vorsichtig in die Hand: sie wirkte völlig kraftlos und fühlte sich eiskalt an.
Mein erster Gedanke war: Wärme - sofort!
Also deckte ich sie mit der anderen Hand zu und wollte rüber ins Vogelzimmer, weil da die Rotlichtlampe aufgebaut und quasi auf Knopfdruck an und warm sein würde.
Ich schaffte genau die paar Schritte in die Küche - da verstarb Manni in meiner Hand 
...ich konnte regelrecht fühlen, wie das letzte bisschen Leben aus ihr wich und der Körper "erschlaffte".......
Da waren keine Krämpfe, keine Regungen, nichts - das Leben ist einfach "aus ihr raus geflossen" 
   

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was da los war.
Gestern Abend war Manni noch völlig normal: bei der letzten Fütterung saß sie bereits auf ihrem Schlafplatz neben Trixie, sie futterte wie immer ihre 6 Abendbrotheimchen und es war absolut nichts anders, als sonst.
Und heute morgen DAS!
Manni war immer mit ABstand die Kleinste in der Truppe.
Ihr Schwanzgefieder war durchlöchert und die Flügelfedern waren viel zu kurz.
   
Die Gefiederschäden hatte ich der starken Parasitenlast und dem Nahrungsmangel zugeschrieben als sie mir gebracht wurde - sie war ja massiv unterernährt.
Dass sie kleiner war und zierlicher wirkte - dem habe ich nie Beachtung geschenkt, weil sie sonst einen wachen, fitten Eindruck machte und immer gut drauf war, nachdem sie sich nach ihrem Eintreffen hier erholt hatte.
Vielleicht hätte ich diese Auffälligkeiten stärker beachten und hinterfragen müssen - allerdings, ich habe keine Ahnung, was das geändert hätte - sie wirkte ja nicht krank oder auch nur angeschlagen......
Ich denke, eigentlich hätten sich doch organische Schädigungen aufgrund der Hungersituation beim Fund vorher schon in irgendeiner Form zeigen müssen? 
Andererseits: Ihre Füsschen sehen gelb aus (war gestern noch nicht) Leberversagen? Galle? 

......so langsam fange ich an, mich zu fragen, was ich falsch mache: 
erst Garfield, der Spatz, der plötzlich nach scheinbarer Besserung verstarb, dann Fips und Karlchen, die plötzlich nach sehr kurzer Symptomatik verstarben und nun Manni.....
....das ist einfach nur deprimierend!
Schlimm genug, wenn Vögel kurz nach ihrer Ankunft versterben - aber wenn sie sich scheinbar erholt und das Schlimmste hinter sich haben und dann einfach so wegsterben, das ist wirklich unerträglich 

Nachdem ich Manni dann erstmal auf dem Küchenpapier in der Küche abgelegt hatte, habe ich die Esszimmerschwalben, die immer noch auf Futter warteten und Fussel versorgt und bin dann ins Vogelzimmer rüber:
Wenigstens da wurde ich von der vollständigen Mannschaft begrüsst 

Die Mehlschwalben haben die Nacht drüben unter der Wärmeplatte offensichtlich gut überstanden und auch Adlerchen und Falke waren gut drauf.
Ich fütterte die vier, ließ das Flexarium von Freddy und Frido halb offen, damit sie, wenn sie wollten im Vogelzimmer __ fliegen üben konnten und öffnete für die Rauchschwalben die AUsflugklappen.
Die Tür zum Vorzimmer ließ ich wegen der Mehlschwalben zu.
Es dauerte nicht lange, da kamen die Mehlschwalben raus und machten erste Flugversuche im Vogelzimmer.
Die sahen leider bei beiden alles andere als gut aus 
Besonders bei Frido wirkte das Flugbild sehr instabil und irgendwie "schief".
Dabei hat Frido ein perfekt ausgebildetes Gefieder und auch die Schwungfedern haben anders als bei Freddy bereits die richtige Länge.
Eigentlich müsste Frido perfekt fliegen können 

Ich war noch dabei, die Wasserschalen sauber zu machen, da hörte ich ein leises Flattern im Ohr und sah gerade noch, wie Freddy aus dem Vogelzimmer in die Voliere flog 
Es war eine Sache von Sekunden, rauszustürzen, auf die Leiter zu klettern  und die Ausflugluke aus der Voliere zu zu machen.
Gerade noch rechtzeitig - Freddy flog etwas unbeholfen zwar, aber schon ganz schön hoch - hätte er die Öffnung gesehen und wäre da raus geflogen - das hätte er nicht überlebt.......

Als Freddy am Volierengitter landete, schnappte ich ihn mir, nahm ihn erst mal wieder mit rein und setzte ihn ins Flexarium, was ich wieder verschloss.
Dann sammelte ich Frido ein, der von innen am Fliegengitter im Vogelzimmer hing und setzte ihn ebenfalls zurück ins Flexarium.

Nun war guter Rat teuer.
Ich wollte ja eigentlich die Mehlschwalben drüben haben, damit sie schon trainieren können.
Allerdings habe ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass sie schon raus fliegen.
Andererseits kann ich im Moment unmöglich alles zu machen, da ich die Auswilderung von Adlerchen und Falke nicht gefährden kann.
Adlerchen und Falke haben allerbeste Chancen, noch auf den Zug gehen zu können, wenn das Wetter noch ein wenig mitspielt.

Bei den Mehlschwalben ist es ungewiss, ob sie es rechtzeitig schaffen fertig zu werden.

Also entschied ich, die Mehlschwalben wieder mit ins Gehege im Esszimmer zu nehmen.
Freddy und Frido sind beide irgendwie noch "Wackelkandidaten" einen Moment sind sie super drauf, toben durchs Gehege, streiten sich, futtern wie die Scheunendrescher - dann wieder sitzen sie matt in der Ecke und wirken, als ob sie gleich umkippen.
Besonders bei Frido ist es merkwürdig: er hat keinerlei sichtbaren "Behinderungen" - trotzdem, wenn er nicht herumläuft oder fliegt oder klettert, liegt er, statt irgendwo wie die anderen zu sitzen.
Beide Vögel sind irgendwie "merkwürdig".
Sie haben nichts wirklich "Greifbares" - nichts, was ich beschreiben könnte, wo ich sagen könnte: das oder das kann man mal untersuchen oder so - trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, da stimmt noch was nicht......
....schwierig......

Wenigstens bei Trixie und Sid ist alles im grünen Bereich - also "wie immer".
Ich habe heute mal ein paar mehr Bilder gemacht (alle Abends nacheinander weg) - da sieht man ganz gut, wie sie ständig entweder die Plätze wechseln, also unterwegs sind oder aber Frido auf dem Bauch liegt.....

                                       

Von Fussel konnte ich heute wirklich mal ein Foto erhaschen 
Ihr Gefieder hat sich deutlich verbessert  ...und, ich habe einen Miniflug von einem Zweig zum anderen gesehen
Da scheint sich etwas gebessert zu haben!
Ansonsten war Fussel heute unruhig.
Anders als bisher, wo sie einfach im Flexarium unterwegs war, hatte ich heute den Eindruck, als ob sie einen Weg raus suchte.
Ich habe das heute mehrmals längere Zeit beobachtet und bin zu der Entscheidung gelangt, sie morgen noch mal wieder ins Vogelzimmer/Voliere umzusiedeln.
Falls sich meine Beobachtung nicht getäuscht hat und sie wirklich anfängt zu fliegen, dann braucht sie Platz und wenn es klappt, wird sie raus wollen.
Ich würde ihr so wünschen, dass es klappt - sie wäre glaube ich der glücklichste Spatz der Welt, wenn sie endlich den Gittern, Wänden und Türen entrinnen könnte.......
 

Adlerchen und Falke sind nach dem Frühstück zunächst ein wenig im Vogelzimmer herum geflogen und haben die Mehlschwalben interessiert beäugt.
Irgendwann hatten sie davon genug und flogen in die Voliere, wo sie noch recht lange auf ihrem Lieblingszweig saßen.
Am späten Vormittag flogen sie dann raus und waren mindestens zwei Stunden weg.
Dann kamen sie zurück, holten sich ein Heimchen ab, machten vielleicht 10 Minuten Pause in der Voliere und verschwanden wieder.
Gegen 16 Uhr kamen sie nach Hause, flogen direkt ins Vogelzimmer und verließen es dann auch nicht mehr.
ich habe die Zwei heute einige Male beim Abflug oder oder beim Rückflug beobachten können: Beide fliegen mittlerweile wirklich super und ich konnte sehen, dass auch beide erfolgreich jagen 
Wenn sie mich oder die Voliere nicht anfliegen und dabei mit mir reden würden, könnte ich am Flug nicht mehr erkennen, dass es meine beiden sind


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin – oh weh! Das berührt sicherlich ganz besonders, wenn man direkt spürt, wie ein anderes Lebewesen seine letzten Atemzüge tut und das Leben aus dem Körper weicht … Wie traurig, dass Manni es nicht geschafft hat! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie sehr Dich das umtreibt, nicht recht zu wissen, warum es in letzter Zeit so viele Vögel waren, die nicht überlebt haben. Andererseits – man darf nie vergessen, dass es lauter kleine »Problemfälle« sind, die ihren Weg zu Dir finden. Sie alle haben auf die ein oder andere Weise ihre Schwierigkeiten, Einschränkungen und Blessuren, mit denen sie in freier Wildbahn ganz sicher nicht weit gekommen wären … Natürlich muss man immer auch abklopfen, ob es bei den Sterbefällen Gemeinsamkeiten gab – und ob __ Parasiten, Krankheiten oder Ähnliches eine vorgelartenübergreifende Ursache sein könnten. Aber irgendwie kann ich mir das schwer vorstellen: Du hast alles so umfassend im Blick und ein so gutes Gespür für die kleinen Details – was sollte Dir da verborgen geblieben sein?

Fühl Dich ganz lieb aus der Ferne geknuddelt – und gönn Dir jetzt erstmal eine Mütze Schlaf, ja?

Alles Liebe
Kathrin


----------



## Kolja (21. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,

das tut mir sehr leid mit Manni.
Du machst alles richtig, nach deinem Instinkt, deiner guten Beobachtungsgabe, deiner Kreativität.
Für jeden Vogel sorgst Du, wie er es im Moment braucht. Du tust alles, was nötig ist und legst soviel Liebe in die Pflege.
Ich glaube mehr geht nicht.

Du hast doch auch viele positive Überraschungen gehabt. Vögel, die __ fliegen, von denen du es nie für möglich gehalten hast. Ausgewilderte und glückliche.


----------



## Christine (21. Sep. 2017)

Ich möchte mich meinen beiden Vorrednerinnen anschließen. All die Vögelein, die dank Dir erfolgreich in die Zukunft __ fliegen konnten - denen hast Du doch 100% geschenkt, die sie sonst nie erreicht hätten.
Ausserdem steckt man nie drin. Weißt welches Geheimnis so mancher Patient mit sich bringt. Es wird immer wieder passieren, aber das + auf Deiner Habenseite wiegt das hundertmal auf!
Fühl dich heftig geknuddelt.


----------



## Bea50 (21. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
das tut mir sehr leid. Die kleine Manni fand ich zum knuddeln, so ein liebes, aber auch zufriedenes Gesicht. Du hast alles getan für Deine Schützlinge, nicht alle schaffen es. Ohne Dich hätte unsere kleine Mecki gar keine Chance gehabt. Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, hast Du allein in diesem Jahr 31 Vögel erfolgreich ausgewildert.......das ist doch für Deine Arbeit ein schöner Erfolg. Du gibst nun wirklich Dein Bestes, es ist so schwierig mit so zarten Geschöpfen richtig umzugehen, ich würde Dir jederzeit wieder ein hilfloses Vogelkind anvertrauen und habe schon überall für Dich geworben, wenn ich gehört habe, das woanders auch kleine Schwalben aus dem Nest gesprungen sind. Deine Seite gibt so viele wichtige Informationen und Du berätst auch gleich am Telefon und nimmst zu Unzeiten die hilfsbedürftigen Vögel auf. Ich war so gerührt, wie Du Dich sofort um unsere Mecki gekümmert hast, alles schon für Sie vorbereitet hattest. Nein, mach Dir bitte keine Vorwürfe.

Alles Liebe für Dich und Deine Zöglinge
wünschen Dir die Mecklenburger Carola und Andreas


----------



## Tanny (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
 erstmal Danke für Eure tröstenden Worte.
Auch, wenn es für Manni nichts ändert:
es ist wirklich schön zu wissen, dass es da Menschen gibt, die mitfühlen - die nachvollziehen können, wenn man in solchen Situationen natürlich auch von Selbstzweifeln geplagt ist.
Es ging mir gestern besonders nahe, weil ich in diesem Fall so überhaupt nicht (mehr) mit irgend etwas gerechnet hatte.
Anfangs stand Manni ja lange auf der Kippe - aber als er sich zunehmend erholte und in letzter Zeit absolut fit wirkte, und nichts mehr auf seinen Start hier hindeutete, war Manni für mich mit dieser Sache "über den Berg".
Da überrollt einen so etwas erst mal.
Mittlerweile sehe ich das aber auch weniger emotional und mehr sachlich und Ihr habt natürlich Recht: man steckt nicht drin und wer weiss, was da noch brodelte.
Schade, dass Manni es nicht geschafft hat - er war wirklich eine ganz süsse, immer liebenswürdige und vor allem kuschelbedürftige, freundliche kleine Mehlschwalbe, die immer fröhlich wirkte.
Ich denke aber - und das ist ein Trost - dass er nicht irgendwie gelitten hat.
Er war bis gestern Abend gut drauf, hat sich viel bewegt, gut gefuttert und war immer "hellwach".
Und, wie ich gestern schon schrieb: "das Leben ist einfach aus ihm heraus geflossen" - auch sein Sterben fühlte sich nicht gequält, sondern friedlich an.
Insofern denke ich, er hatte zumindest bis zum Schluss eine schöne Zeit - zumindest wirkte er so, als ob er sich wohl fühlt und zufrieden ist.

....und so schlimm der Tag gestern war, so rundum klasse war der Tag heute:

Der Tag begann mit strahlendem Sonnenschein, die Luft war mild und es war windstill - der ganze Tag war ein  echter Spätsommertag vom Feinsten 

Als ich ins Esszimmer kam, wurde ich von Trixie und Sid regelrecht überfallen und sie futterten mit Appetit ihr Frühstück.
Freddy und Frido sassen bzw. lagen nebeneinander auf dem Futtertisch, sperrten lustlos die Schnäbel auf, ließen sich gerade mal 3 bzw zwei Heimchen geben und flüchteten dann auf die andere Seite des Geheges, wo ich mit meiner Armlänge nicht mehr hin reichte, um sich dort wieder nieder zu lassen 
Das war definitiv viel zu wenig Futter.
Wenn sie weiter so wenig futtern, verhungern sie mir.
Also holte ich erstmal das Transportflexarium, legte ein paar Baumrinden rein, bestückte es mit einer kleinen Wasser- und einer Futterschale und schnappte mir dann die Zwei, um sie dort rein zu setzen.
Dort ließen sie sich dann, wenn auch lustlos, immerhin jeder 5 Heimchen verpassen.
Alle 30 bis 45 Minuten habe ich dann den beiden Futter hingehalten - egal, was ich nahm: Heimchen frisch getötet oder gefrostet, frisch zerdrückte __ Fliegen, gefrostete Fliegen, Grashüpfer aus Frost, __ Spinnen lebend oder tot, Wachsmottenlarven oder __ Pinkies: alles wurde mit spitzem Schnabel genommen - völlig lustlos und immer nur ein oder zwei Futtertiere. 
Ich war ziemlich ratlos.
Da ich Fussel heute ja wieder ins Vogelzimmer zurück setzen wollte (dazu später mehr), entschied ich, das dann frei werdende Flexarium für die Zwei zu nehmen, da sie da genug Länge zum Fliegen drin haben, aber ich sie trotzdem einfach und überall erreichen kann.
Auch in dem Flexarium flogen sie zwei oder drei mal lustlos hin und her, dann lagen sie beide nebeneinander auf der Beleuchtungseinheit und ließen sich lustlos wie oben beschrieben füttern.
So ging es bis zum späten Nachmittag 
Ich konnte mir das nicht erklären, denn beide haben absolut keinerlei Anzeichen, dass sie irgendetwas haben könnten.
Nachdem ich am späten Nachmittag mal wieder gefüttert hatte, ging ich raus in die Sitzecke auf einen  und eine .
Da hörte ich dann plötzlich in den Bäumen zum Nachbarn den typischen Ruf der Mehlschwalben - es muss eine ganze Gruppe in den Bäumen gewesen sein - das war ein einziges Geschnatter.
Es fiel mir wie Schuppen von den AUgen: was, wenn sie einfach "nur" deprimiert sind???
Ich rannte rein, schnappte mir die beiden, steckte sie ins Transportflexarium, nahm es mit raus und stellte sie auf den Tisch.
Kaum standen sie da, ging eine 180 Grad Veränderung durch beide Schwalben: sie standen auf ihren Beinchen, kletterten an den Wänden hoch, antworteten den anderen Schwalben lautstark, flogen sogar in den kleinen Miniflexarium von einer Wand zur anderen - beide waren absolut nicht wieder zu erkennen 
DAS war es also - sie wollten RAUS!!!
Natürlich habe ich sie heute nicht raus gelassen.
1. wurde es schon langsam kalt und
2. wusste ich ja gar nicht, ob und wie sie fliegen können.

Ich nahm sie in dem Flexarium mit ins Vogelzimmer und, da Freddy und Frido noch unterwegs waren, schloss ich vorübergehend die Ausflugklappe des Fensters und öffnete das Flexarium:
Beide Schwalben kamen sofort raus und flogen zunächst gegen das Fliegengitter und kletterten daran herum, weil sie raus wollten.
Dann begannen sie irgendwann, im Zimmer zu fliegen: Runde, um Runde um Runde.....und beide flogen hervorragend

Ich hatte meine liebe Mühe, sie wieder einzufangen.
Letztendlich musste ich schweren Herzens einen Kecher nehmen - so konnte ich sie nicht bekommen.
Dann ging es zurück ins Esszimmer (ich musste ja für die Rauchschwalben die Ausflugklappe wieder öffnen).
Als ich die Zwei dort wieder in ihr Flexarium setzte, flogen sie zunächst auf der Fensterseite an die Wand, riefen da einige Male und flogen dann schließlich resigniert wieder zurück auf ihren alten Platz auf der Lampe.
Immerhin fielen sie dort erstmal über die Futterschale her und langten endlich mal wieder richtig zu 
Anschließend legten sie sich nebeneinander auf der Lampe ab und verfielen wieder in diese lustlose Resignation, die ich seit gestern beobachte.
Wenn morgen der Tag auch nur annähernd so perfekt ist, wie heute, dann werde ich die Zwei mit dem großen Flexarium raus auf den Tisch nehmen - und sowie die Mehlschwalben wieder da sind und wenn die Zwei wieder so irre antworten und raus wollen, dann werde ich sie morgen raus lassen.
Wenn das Wetter so ist wie heute, haben sie einen reich gedeckten Tisch - heute war die Luft voller Mücken und anderen Insekten - den ganzen Tag.
Bei mir verhungern die Zwei langsam, wenn sie so deprimiert bleiben.
           

Trixie und Sid waren den ganzen Tag zwischen den beiden Tischen auf der Fensterseite, der Badewanne und dem __ Ahorn unterwegs.
Sie wirkten zufrieden und ausgeglichen 
Ich habe die Beleuchtungseinheit umgesetzt über die Bäder, da im vorderen Bereich, wo sie vorher hing, auch das Tageslicht von draussen einfällt und es eigentlich blöd ist, die Sonne durch die Kunstbeleuchtung so zu überdecken.
     

Fussel habe ich heute Vormittag gleich umgezogen 
Zunächst habe ich die ersten Efeus aus ihrem Flexarium rüber gebracht, da ich im Flexarium zumindest etwas mehr "Platz" brauchte.
ich wollte Fussel möglichst nicht "einfangen", damit ich sie nicht wieder auf Wochen verschrecke.
Also nahm ich das Transportflexarium, stopfte es im Garten mit dick belaubten Ahornzweigen aus dem Garten so randvoll, dass es ein einziger Dschungel war, stellte das gefüllte Flexarium mit halb geöffneter Vorderseite in Fussels Flexarium und stellte mich dann auf die andere Seite.
Da der __ Efeu schon raus war, war alles sehr licht - und weil Fussel sich natürlich meinen Blicken entziehen wollte, hüpfte sie in das Transportfllexarium in das dichte Laub 
Ich musste es nur noch schließen, Handtuch drüber und schon konnte ich Fussel ganz entspannt nach drüben tragen.
Sie hat sich dabei überhaupt nicht aufgeregt und als ich das Flexarium drüben öffnete, dauerte es eine ganze Weile, bis sie ganz gemütlich und ohne Panik da raus gehüpft kam 
Ich ging dann erstmal zurück und holte die restlichen Pflanzen aus dem Flexarium, da ich das alles im Vogelzimmer aufbauen wollte, weil Fussel mit dem Dickicht ja ganz gut klar gekommen war.
Dann stellte ich einen alten Kleiderständer über den Dschungel, um eine ABhängung zu haben für die Tageslicht/UV Beleuchtung, da sowohl Fussel als auch die Pflanzen das brauchen können.
Zumal ich mit dem Kleiderständer bei Bedarf auch die Hängevorrichtung für eine Wärmeplatte habe 
     

Fussel muss das super gefunden haben - ihre Futterschalen und ihr Häuschen sind mitten in dem Dschungel.
Sie hat sich den ganzen Vormittag und Mittag dort aufgehalten und erst am Nachmittag ging sie raus.
Und da erlebte ich die nächste Überraschung: sie huschte nicht hektisch und heimlich auf dem Boden rum, sondern setzte sich dick und breit völlig ohne Deckung oben auf einen Ast  in der Voliere und genoss die AUssicht 
Ich glaube, seit ich Fussel kenne, habe ich sie noch nie so entspannt und zufrieden gesehen 
Es sieht so aus, als ob ihr die Tage in dem Flexarium im Esszimmer richtig gut getan haben, weil sie dort erstmal zur Ruhe kommen konnte 
       

Dann habe ich glaube ich Karl heute am Fütterer gesehen 
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, da er sich nicht "besonders" verhielt, aber ich habe sonst hier noch nie so einen kräftig braunen, relativ runden  Spatz ohne jegliche ABzeichen im Gesicht gesehen - da war Karl immer der einzige 

Wen ich allerdings am Knödelhalter eindeutig erkennen konnte, auch wenn auch sie nicht mehr zu uns kommt und Leckerli nimmt, ist Herzi 

   

Bei Adlerchen und Falke würde ich sagen: sie haben es geschafft 
Heute Vormittag flogen sie gleich nach dem Frühstück weg und schlossen sich einigen Schwalben an.
Erst gegen Mittag kamen sie aufgeregt erzählend wieder, ließen sich für vielleicht 15 Minuten Gefiederpflege und ein paar Heimchen in der Voliere nieder, bevor sie wieder verschwanden.
Nachmittags gegen 16 Uhr kam dann eine einsame Schwalbe laut rufend auf mich zugeflogen, landete auf meiner Schulter, verlangte Futter und ließ sich in die Voliere tragen: es war Falke.
Normalerweise ist es so, wenn eine kommt, ist die andere nicht weit.
Diesmal war es anders  - Falke und ich riefen immer wieder - wer nicht kam, war Adlerchen 
So langsam war ich in Sorge. Dass Adlerchen Falke verlässt konnte ich mir schwer vorstellen.

Als dann nach ca einer Stunde über uns ein schriller Ruf ertönte und Adlerchen fast senkrecht runtergeschossen kam, war die Freude sowohl bei Falke als auch bei mir riesig 
Falke flog sofort raus und beide zusammen zogen mehrere Schleifen perfekt  jagend und lautstark redend über den Hof, bevor sie nacheinander in die Voliere flogen.
Beide ließen sich schließlich in der Voliere nieder und putzten sich ausgiebig.
Ich rechnete nicht damit, dass sie noch wieder losfliegen würden - bisher sind sie nach 16 Uhr nicht wieder weg gewesen.
Als ich jedoch gegen 17 Uhr raus kam, waren sie wieder weg 
Ich ging immer mal wieder schauen - beide tauchten nicht wieder auf.
Irgendwann rechnete ich nicht mehr wirklich mit den Zweien, als gegen 20.15 Uhr - es dämmerte schon - zwei Schwalben laut rufend vom Himmel runter geschossen kamen, mich ein paar mal umkreisten und dann durch die EInflugklappe und über die Voliere ins Vogelzimmer flogen, sich auf ihre Schlafäste setzten und......um Abendbrot bettelten 
Allerdings - wirklich Hunger hatten sie nicht - nachdem ihr Betteln Erfolg zeigte und sie ein Heimchen bekommen haben, reichte es ihnen auch.
Es ging wohl mehr darum, sich rückzuversichern, dass Hotel Mama noch funktioniert 
Ich rechne fest damit, dass sie vielleicht schon morgen, spätestens aber in den nächsten Tagen, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, ihre erste Nacht draussen verbringen und dann auch bald ganz weg sind 
Die Zwei haben es geschafft


----------



## Schwalbe17 (21. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
oje... die arme kleine Manni...
wir können uns nur den vorherigen Beiträgen anschließen...
Alle Vögel die zu Dir kommen sind auf irgendeine Weise angeschlagen und würden in der Natur nicht überleben.
Jeder Vogel der überlebt hat, hat von Dir eine zweite Chance bekommen.
Leider kann nicht jeder gerettet werden..., aber an DIR liegt es ganz bestimmt nicht!!!
Man kann leider nicht in die Geschöpfe reinsehen, Sie können Ihre Geschichte nicht erzählen oder mitteilen wo der
Schuh drückt... aber alles was man durch Erfahrung und Beobachtung herausfinden und behandeln kann wird von Dir
erkannt. 
Sei nicht traurig und konzentriere Dich auf die Tiere welche Du schon gerettet hast bzw. noch retten wirst 

Herzliche Grüße aus Augsburg


----------



## Krächzi (22. Sep. 2017)

....genau, es kann so ein Vogel doch auch mal sowas wie einen angeborenen Herzfehler, oder so , haben. Warum soll es das bei Vögelchen nicht auch mal geben. War das nicht Manni, der auch schon vorher gut geflogen ist, aber dann abgestürzt ist....? Bevor er zu Dir kam, meine ich. Ich müsste das nochmals nachlesen.

....und wie schön, dass Karl und Herzi noch herumschwirren.


----------



## Tanny (23. Sep. 2017)

Nein, Manni kam als Parasitenopfer - (Beitrag 487) - er wurde unter dem Nest gefunden, stark geschwächt, noch nicht flugfähig, parasitenverseucht und schwerer Gefiederschaden - Manni war noch nie flugfähig wegen der kaputten Federn. 

Heute begann der Tag neblig - trüb, aber bereits spätsommerlich warm - später war es sonnig und herrlich mild. 
Als ich rüber ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich stürmisch von Adlerchen und Falke begrüsst, die bereits aufgeregt um mich herum flogen und raus wollten. 
Ein Heimchen nahm Falke mir ab - Adlerchen hatte für mein Frühstücksangebot kein AUge - ich sollte einfach nur die AUsflugklappen auf machen - was ich natürlich tat  
Sofort flogen die zwei los - quer über den Hof und hoch in den Himmel. 
Ich konnte die ganze Zeit nicht eine einzige Schwalbe am Himmel sehen oder hören - aber kaum stiegen meine 2 auf, erschienen wie von Geisterhand ca 15 Schwalben und flogen gemeinsam mit meinen jagend über dem Hof und den Wiesen. 
Irgendwann verschwanden sie wieder. 
Deen ganzen Tag bekam ich Adlerchen und Falke nicht mehr zu Gesicht und eigentlich dachte ich bereits Morgens, dass dies wohl das letzte Mal war, wo ich sie sah.
Ich rechnete nicht damit, dass sie heute noch Mal zurück kehren würden. 
Umso erstaunter war ich, als ich gegen 17 Uhr ins Vogelzimmer ging und dort Falke ruhend auf der Duschstange sass  (eine halbe Stunde zuvor war sie noch nicht da). 
Gegen 20 Uhr erschien dann auch Adlerchen und begab sich sofort im Vogelzimmer auf ihren Schlafplatz  
Richtig Hunger hatten die zwei nicht - sie nahmen mir jeder zwei oder drei heimchen und zwei Wachsmottenlarven ab - das war´s. 
Also ihre Jagd muss sehr erfolgreich sein, sonst würden sie wohl hungriger futtern  
          

Fussel geht es ganz offenbar richtig gut mit ihrem DDschungel im Vogelzimmer. 
Sie hat dort fast den ganzen Tag verbracht. 
Nach draussen in die Voliere zieht es sie nur selten - und wenn, dann meist nur für ein oder zwei Stunden auf den Zweig. 
Am liebsten hält sie sich inmitten der Pflanzen auf, die ich ihr hingestellt habe  
Und ihre deutlich höhere Ruhe ist geblieben: ich konnte sogar in Ruhe Fotos machen, ohne, dass sie jedes Mal flüchtete, wenn der Autofokus sie erfasste  
        

Bei Trixie und Sid ist alles beim ALten. 
Ab und an streiten die Zwei sich etwas, wenn sie sich zu nahe kommen - aber wenn ein wenig Abstand zwischen ihnen bleibt, scheinen sie sich zu verstehen. 
Ideal wäre es wirklich, wenn beide artgleiche Gesellschaft bekämen.....
      

Bei Freddy und Frido war es ehute Morgen wie gestern: 
Beide saßen völlig deprimiert auf der Beleuchtungseinheit und interessierten sich für absolut nichts - nicht einmal Futter: 
 

Nachdem alle anderen versorgt waren , habe ich also die Zwei mit raus in die Sitzecke genommen und dort in das grössere, zuvor aufgebaute Flexarium gesetzt.
Kaum saßen sie darin, waren sie wie ausgewechselt. 
Sie riefen (und bekamen aus den hohen Bäumen, bzw. vom nebelverhangenen Himmel darüber immer mal wieder ANtwort) und kletterten und flatterten wie irre im Flexarium herum. 
Von Kraft- und Energielosigkeit keine Spur!
     

Nach Rücksprache mit Ina, die meinen EIndruck teilte, öffnete ich das Flexarium: eigentlich wollte ich auf dem anchfolgenden Foto Freddy und/oder Frido beim AUsflug direkt fotografieren - vergeblich. 
Frido war, als die Kamera auslöste schon aus dem Bildausschnitt raus und Freddy noch nicht abgehoben....
 
Dass beide losflogen und sofort Richtung Bäume zum Nachbarn - also da, wo die ANtworten her kamen - abdrehten, lag keine zwei Sekunden auseinander - und die Zwei wirkten regelrecht erleichtert/auf der Flucht 
Die Zwei werde ich definitiv nicht wieder sehen 
Für sie bin ich vermutlich nur der Feind, der sie eingesperrt hat und dem sie glücklich entronnen sind.....

Abends gegen 19 Uhr sah ich hoch oben am Himmel mehrere Mehlschwalben jagen - vielleicht waren die Zwei dabei - sagen kann ich es nicht. 

Die Zwei würden sich mir sicher nicht bemerkbar machen, denn ich denke, ihre Tage bei mir verbinden sie nicht mit positiven Erlebnissen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Sep. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin, wie schön, dass es auch dies wunderbaren Tage gibt, an denen alles gelingt und Deine Zöglinge flügge werden – möge es ihnen allen gut ergehen in der Freiheit! Und sag mal, ich habe den Überblick gerade etwas verloren: Wie viele Schützlinge wohnen denn jetzt noch bei Dir?


----------



## Tanny (23. Sep. 2017)

Kathrin, heute Morgen hätte ich geantwortet: 3 - Trixie, Sid und Fussel plus "2 Halbe" (Adlerchen und Falke)
Jetzt  sind es 4 plus "2 Halbe"  ...dazu später

Heute war ein echter Sommertag - noch schöner, als gestern - wenn das noch geht 
Da heute einiges an Programm anstand (mein Schmied war für Mittags angesagt und Sid sollte Gesellschaft bekommen), musste ich mich Morgens etwas beeilen.

Als ich ins Esszimmer kam, wurde ich von SId und Trixie begrüsst und kaum zückte ich das erste Heimchen, fingen die Zwei an, sich zu streiten 
Auch den Rest des Vormittags gingen sie sich zunehmend aus dem Weg - so richtig grün waren sie sich heute nicht.
 

Nach dem Frühstück im Esszimmer ging es rüber ins Vogelzimmer:
Da hörte ich schon von draussen Adlerchen und Falke schimpfen, dass sie raus wollten.
Ich machte also sofort die Ausflugklappen auf und Falke machte noch einen Kurzstopp, um sich ein Heimchen zu schnappen - Adlerchen flog sofort raus.
Dann waren die beiden bis auf Weiteres verschwunden.
Ich dachte, jetzt ist es soweit: die Zwei sehe ich nicht wieder - sie gehen jetzt.

Fussel war drinnen in ihrem Dschungel unterwegs und fiel gleich über die Körner und die Insekten her, die ich ihr hinstellte.
Fussel habe ich heute kein einziges Mal draussen gesehen.
Immer, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, war sie irgendwo im Dschungel - sie muss es da richtig toll finden 
Zum Schlafen Abends geht sie oben in die Zweige.
     

Als ich gegen Mittag zur Voliere kam, sass Falke wieder drin und erbettelte sich ein paar Heimchen.
Adlerchen war weit und breit nicht in Sicht.
Falke blieb auch den gesamten Nachmittag in der Voliere, während Adlerchen den ganzen Tag nicht ein mal auftauchte.
Gegen 19 Uhr dachte ich schon so: Falke wird wohl allein hier übernachten - offensichtlich kommt Adlerchen nicht mehr zurück 
Nachdem ich noch im Stall einiges erledigt hatte und zurück ging, um die Voliere zu zu machen, war Falke auch weg.
Das wunderte mich sehr, dass sie Abends allein losgeflogen ist.
Aber dann kamen zwei Schwalben in weitem Bogen über den Hof geflogen und landeten auf der Voliere
Adlerchen und Falke!!!
Adlerchen war nach Hause gekommen und die Zwei sind noch ein paar Runden geflogen - irgendwann flogen sie beide nacheinander über die Voliere direkt ins Vogelzimmer - und nun übernachten sie ein weiteres Mal zu Hause 
               

Kurz nach Mittag kam dann Fiete 
Fiete ist eine kleine, behinderte Mehlschwalbe.
Irgendwann im Sommer ist Fiete wohl als seine Geschwister ausflogen aus dem Nest "gefallen" und wurde von den Findern einige Male zurück gesetzt worden, bis klar wurde, dass Fiete offensichtlich versucht, auch auszufliegen, aber nicht __ fliegen konnte.
Daraufhin brachten die Finder Fiete in eine Päppelstelle zu K.
Der TA stellte dann wohl an einem Flügel ein Problem am  Handgelenk fest (also das Gelenk, das bei angelegten Flügeln quasi oben über dem Schultergürtel liegt) fest.
Außerdem hatte die Kleine massive Gefiederschäden.
K päppelte sie.
Das Gefieder machte immer wieder Probleme, hat sich aber mittlerweile ganz gut erholt.
Ein erneuter Tierarztbesuch bestätigte allerdings, dass das Handgelenk versteift war.
Die Kleine würde also mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nie fliegen können.
Da Fiete aber sehr lebensfroh war und sich super mit all den anderen Pflege-Mehlschwalben verstand, sah K. keinen Grund, zu entscheiden, sie einzuschläfern.
Sie ist da mit ihrer Einstellung mir sehr ähnlich: solange die Kleine leben will, soll sie leben  dürfen.
Sie war den gesamten Sommer eine lebensfrohe, kleine Maus, die liebend gerne mit den anderen kuschelte und ansonsten als Fußgänger lebte.
Nachdem jetzt bei K. die letzten Mehlschwalben ausgeflogen waren, war Fiete "fast" alleine - sie kuschelte mit den dort überwinternden Mauerseglern - aber das ist natürlich nicht dasselbe, wie eine andere Mehlschwalbe.
Als K. meinen Suchaufruf las, wo ich für Sid Gesellschaft suchte, meldete sie sich bei mir und erzählte mir von Fiete.
....und Ende vom Lied war, dass Fiete heute bei Sid und Trixie eingezogen ist 
Da ich ja auch noch nicht weiss, ob bei Sid jemals wie bei seinem Geschwister Diego die fehlenden Federn rechts neu kommen bzw. länger wachsen, kann es ja durchaus sein, dass sie alle beide niemals werden fliegen können.
K. und ich waren uns da einig: solange sie einen zufriedenen Eindruck machen, sollen sie so leben, wie sie es wollen.
Wenn sie oder eine von ihnen nicht mehr wollen/unglücklich sind, würde ich natürlich in dem Fall auch einschläfern lassen.

Aber zum Glück machen im Moment beide absolut nicht den EIndruck, als seien sie des Lebens müde 

Zunächst war Fiete, als wir sie ins Gehege setzten total "durch den WInd".
Darum nahm ich erst mal das kleine Transportflexarium, tat ein paar Futtertiere,eine Sitzrinde und ihre Kuschelmütze mit rein und stellte Fiete mit dem Transportflexarium ins Gehege, damit sie sich alles erst mal in Ruhe anschauen kann.
Sofort wurde sie ruhiger 
Als wir dann ca 30 Minuten später das Transportflexarium öffneten, ging Fiete ohne Hektik und Panik raus und begab sich rüber zu den anderen.
Bereits eine knappe Stunde später saßen Trixie, Sid und Fiete  beeinander 

Als ich die Drei am späteren Nachmittag, nachdem Fietes Familie wieder abgefahren war, mal eine Weile beobachtet habe, fiel mir auf, dass es Fiete offensichtlich schwer fällt, den Kletterparcours meiner Beiden im Gehege zu bewältigen.
Ich hatte auch den EIndruck, dass sie das eine Beinchen stärker belastet, als  das andere.
Es könnte sein, dass auch da ein Gelenk nicht ganz so beweglich ist, wie beim anderen Bein.
Das ist aber nur ein erster EIndruck - ich wollte sie durch irgendwelche genaueren Untersuchungen da heute nicht schocken - immerhin ist gerade alles neu - da muss ich sie nicht auch noch festhalten und stundenlang "durchchecken".
Lediglich die Füsschen habe ich mir einmal kurz genauer angeschaut, da ein Fuss an mehreren Stellen schwarze Flecken hatte.
Ich hielt es für alte Druckstellen - was ja leider bei Fussgängerschwalben immer schnell ein grosses Risiko darstellt.
Aber K. schrieb mir, dass die Kleine öfter mal durch den Kot gelaufen ist und dann so schwarze Krusten am Fuss hatte, die sie abgewaschen hat.
Das beruhigte mich sehr 

Da Fiete aber mit der Kletterei nicht klar kam, habe ich heute noch das Gehege umgebaut und die vorderen zwei Tische raus genommen, so dass jetzt Futter und Badewanne erstmal ebenerdig stehen.
Für Trixie, die ja auch gerne mal hoch hinaus will, gibt es noch die Spanngurte und es steht da noch der hintere Tisch, unter dem ich Fietes "Schlafmütze" drapiert habe.
Mit dieser Variante kommen sie alle offensichtlich erst Mal gut klar 

Heute Abend sind die drei alle zusammen in und auf Fietes Schlafmütze geklettert und haben sich dort gemeinsam zur Ruhe begeben 
                       

Ein Übersichtsfoto von der neuen Gehegegestaltung habe ich heute vergessen - wird morgen nachgeholt


----------



## npeters (24. Sep. 2017)

Wir freuen uns für  Freddy und hoffen auf ein langes Schwalbenleben
Vielen Dank nochmal für deine  Fürsorge


----------



## Schwalbe17 (24. Sep. 2017)

Das ist ja super, dass Sid schon einen Überwinterungskumpel bekommen hat! 
Jetzt drücken wir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es auch noch mit einer Rauchschwalbe für Trixie klappt! Dann wäre das Überwinterungsquartett perfekt .

Die Bilder sind wie immer super... Trixie sieht so aufgeplustert schon fast ein bisschen pummelig aus... oder kommt das vielleicht von dem all inklusiv Aufenthalt bei Dir 

LG aus Augsburg


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2017)

die Rauchschwalben plustern sich immer relativ kurz, nachdem sie gelandet sind so auf, wenn sie zur Ruhe kommen und wenn sie sich wohl und sicher  fühlen. 
Wenn sie geflogen sind (was natürlich bei Trixie im Moment nicht geht) - direkt nach der Landung, sind sie noch gertenschlank, wirken viel länger und windschnittiger  
Siehst Du bei Adlerchen und Falke auch: die sehen immer aufgeplustert auf den Fotos aus - wenn sie vom Himmel runter auf meine Hand kommen, sind sie erstmal einen Moment "doppelt so lang und halb so rund"  

Heute war es bis zum späten Nachmittag bedeckt - etwas schwül - aber kein Wind oder Regen - die Luft war ab Mittags durchtränkt mit Mücken  

Adlerchen und Falke begrüssten mich heute Morgen stürmisch und flogen sofort aus - ohne Frühstück. 
Aber bereits 30 Minuten später war Falke wieder da und sass den rest des Vormittags in der Voliere. 
EIne weitere halbe Stunde später kam auch Adlerchen zurück - und auch sie verbrachte den Rest des Vormittags in der Voliere. 
Am frühen Nachmittag begann ich schon, mich zu wundern: beide waren immer noch da. 
Erst gegen 15 Uhr flogen sie zusammen aus - da erschienen auch erstmals heute ein paar andere Schwalben am Himmel. 
Adlerchen war dann bis 19 Uhr weg. 
Falke kam wie immer bereits nach kurzer Zeit wieder zurück und sass in der Voliere 
Langsam fange ich an, daran zu zweifeln, dass Falke auf den Zug gehen wird. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was die Ursache dafür ist, dass sie immer nur mit Adlerchen ein paar Runden über dem Hof fliegt und sowie Adlerchen weg fliegt, kommt Falke zurück: 
entweder ist sie einfach noch nicht so weit - sie ist ja offensichtlich einen Tick jünger - oder aufgrund ihrer Vorgeschichte in dr ENtwicklung zurück 
oder sie hat ein Problem. 
Ihr einer Flügel hängt minimal.
Wenn sie fliegt, sieht man nicht, dass sie irgendwie beeinträchtigt wäre - ihr Flugbild ist wie bei Adlerchen. 
Aber es kann natürlich sein, dass sie vielleicht Probleme hat, lange zu __ fliegen - keine AHnung. 
Ich habe jedenfalls beschlossen, das solange weiter zu beobachten, solange Adlerchen noch immer wieder kommt und die zwei dann zusammen ihre Runden drehen. 
Wenn Adlerchen eines Tages weg bleibt und Falke ist dann immer noch da, werde ich Falke mit rein nehmen und hier überwintern. 
Erstmal hoffe ich aber, dass Falke nur ein paar Tage "zurück" ist und sich alles in den nächsten tagen ändert  
             

Fussel war heute mal wieder draußen  
Ihr geht es nach wie vor gut  
          

Bei den Esszimmerschwalben ging es heute "ruhig" zu. 
Die 3 haben sich intensiv beschnuppert und außerdem die neue EInrichtung erkundet  

Das Wintergehege sieht jetzt so aus: 
  
Ina hat auf dem Markt ein super Vogelbad entdeckt und mitgebracht 
Nachdem das, welches Winnie letzten Winter hatte, kaputt gegangen war, habe ich vergeblich nach einer Schale gesucht, die nicht zu tief und nicht zu flach ist, die zwar rutschfest ist, aber deren Oberfläche sich trotzdem täglich gut reinigen lässt und die gross genug ist, so dass die Schwalben auch die Flügel drin ausbreiten können, die aber nicht so gross ist, dass die Fußgänger Probleme mit der Durchquerung bekommen. 
Jetzt fand sie eine Schale mit Mosaiksteinchen unten drin, wodurch der Untergrund nicht mehr glatt ist  
  
. 
Richtig super!!!

Den Vormittag haben Trixie, Sid und Fiete überwiegend IN der Korkrindenröhre verbracht - sie saßen alle 3 darin und schauten "am Ende des Tunnels" aus dem fenster oder kuschelten im Tunnel. 
Sid und Trixie kamen immer mal raus, um sich aus den Futterschalen was zu essen zu holen. 
Fiete kam immer nur nach vorne, wenn ich ihr mit der Pinzette das Futter anbot. 
Dann aber futterte sie fleissig. 
Ich hatte K. auf Anfrage gerade mitgeteilt, dass Fiete noch nicht aus der Schale isst, da schaue ich mich um und sehe, wie Fiete mitten in der Schale sitzt und fröhlich futtert 
Nachmittags ist trixie öfter mal für eine Weile auf ihre Hochsitze geklettert - aber dann auch zügig wieder zurück zu den anderen. 
Sid und Fiete haben Nachmittags viel im Tunnel gesessen und da gekuschelt und sich "unterhalten" - immer wieder kam "Gezwitscher" aus dem Tunnel  
AB und an kam eine von ihnen oder beide auch raus, gingen futtern oder spazierten ein wenig in der näheren Umgebung des Tunnels herum. 
Da Fiete ihre Kuschelmütze nicht mehr aufsuchte, habe ich diese in eine andere Ecke des Geheges gelegt, damit unter dem Tischchen mehr Platz ist. 
Wenn Fiete ihre Mütze die nächsten Tage nicht mehr aufsucht, werde ich sie ganz raus nehmen. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, als ob Sid und Fiete schon richtig gut zueinander gefunden haben - und vor allem, Trixie scheint ebenfalls nicht außen vor zu sein


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2017)

PS habe ich noch völlig vergessen: 
In Österreich sucht ein süßer, kleiner, behinderter  Feldsperling dringend dauerhafte Gesellschaft. 
Falls jemand etwas hört, einen (oder mehrere) passenden Sperling kennt udn/oder in Foren oder Gruppen unterwegs ist, wo es sinnvoll sein könnte die Suche zu verlinken, tut das doch bitte: 

"Pipi" hat seine Suchanzeige bei Facebook hier

und ich habe sie außerdem für jene, die nicht bei FB sind auf meine Aktuell Seite  mit Datum 24.9.2017 gestellt.


----------



## Tanny (25. Sep. 2017)

Was für ein Tag!
Viele Fotos und viel Text gibt es heute nicht - ich war den ganzen Tag am "Ackern" und hatte wenig Zeit - gerade mal zum Füttern.
Jetzt tut mir jeder, aber auch jeder Muskel, jede Sehne und jedes Band im Körper weh....ich bin PLATT!
Bericht zu meiner Baumabsäg- und Rattenbekämpfungsaktion später in der Plauderecke.....
Außerdem habe ich heute noch massenweise Heimchen eingefroren.
Fiete hat ja u.a.als Einstand so um die 10 Dosen Heimchen a´60 Stk. mitgebracht 
Die habe ich seit Samstag Abend in der großen Plastikbox aufgefüttert und jetzt waren sie "reif für Sibirien" .....


Heute war es zunächst bedeckt und kühl, aber windstill.
Allerdings kam am Nachmittag dann doch noch die Sonne durch und dann hatten wir wieder schönstes "Sommerwetter" 

Adlerchen ist, nachdem die Zwei noch den halben Morgen in der Voliere gesessen haben, gegen 10 Uhr ausgeflogen.
Falke folgte kurz danach.
Während allerdings Adlerchen den gesamten Tag weg blieb, war Falke nach einer halben Stunde wieder zu Hause und sass den ganzen Tag in der Voliere.
Erst als Adlerchen gegen Abend wieder kam, sind die Zwei noch eine Runde geflogen, bevor sie zusammen ins Vogelzimmer flogen.
           

Bei Fussel nichts Neues:
   

Meine 3 Überwinterer waren heute viel im Gehege unterwegs.
Immer, wenn ich kurz rein kam, waren sie woanders - meistens zusammen 
Seit Fiete sämtliche Futtertiere auch in der Futterschale weiss und mitbekommen hat, dass im Gehege ständig kleine __ Fliegen herumflitzen, also seit Fiete weiss, dass sie mich nicht braucht, um satt zu werden, hält sie sich auf Abstand 
Sie beobachtet immer alles vorsichtig aus der "Deckung" - die in ihrem Fall meistens Trixie heisst 
Während sie mit Sid viel kuschelt und schnäbelt, lässt sie sich von Trixie "beschützen".
Hinter Trixie lässt es sich wunderbar verstecken, um sich jedem Blick zu entziehen.....

Ansonsten haben die Drei den Tunnel heute kaum genutzt und zum Schlafen (von heute Abend sind auch die Fotos) haben die 3 sich heute unter das Tischchen zurück gezogen.
Fietes Füsse sind übrigens soweit ich es sehen konnte wieder "normal gefärbt" - und sie läuft blitzschnell durchs Gehege.
Es scheint also, dass das, was ich am ersten Tag beobachtet habe, keine dauerhafte Sache war.
Vielleicht hatte sie sich da nur vertreten......

Wegen des Flügels bekommt sie jetzt ein homöopathisches Mittel - ich habe da Rücksprache mit einer homöopathisch praktizierenden Tierärztin gehalten - wir wollen zumindest versuchen, ob sich die Steifheit des Gelenks etwas lösen lässt.

Hier die Gute-Nacht Fotos von den 3en - Fiete immer versteckt hinter Trixie - ich habe mindestens 50 Fotos gemacht - das waren hier noch die, wo ich am meisten von Fiete rauf bekommen habe:


----------



## Tanny (27. Sep. 2017)

Heute war es lange neblig/bedeckt und ich rechnete schon gar nicht mehr mit Sonne.
Aber am Nachmittag wurde es noch richtig schön - und wieder windstill, relativ warm und alles voller Mücken 

Adlerchen und Falke sind heute Morgen wie gestern gleich ausgeflogen als ich kam.
Aber bereits nach ca 30 Minuten kam erst Falke und kurz darauf Adlerchen zurück und beide setzten sich in die Voliere und dösten so vor sich hin.
Als ich gegen kurz nach 10 wieder rüber ging, waren beide Schwalben weg.
Den ganzen Tag tauchte keine von ihnen wieder auf - gegen 18 Uhr begann ich daran zu zweifeln, dass sie überhaupt noch wieder kommen.
Dabei freute es mich besonders, dass auch Falke den ganzen Tag weg war 

Ich habe den Tag über den Rest der Fugen in der Sitzecke geöffnet, mit Glas und Split verfüllt und das ganze Holz wieder aufgeschichtet.
Dabei hatte ich natürlich auch die Voliere immer etwas im Auge.
ABer es waren den ganzen Tag überhaupt keine Schwalben zu sehen oder zu hören.
5 Bachstelzen tobten über dem Hof, ein einsamer Storch zog Richtung Süden über das Haus und diverse Bussarde jagten über den Wiesen.
3 Mal machten die Hühner plötzlich Alarm und kaum 15 Sekunden später schoss der Sperber keine 5 Meter von mir mitten in die Feldsperlinggruppe 
Zwei Mal konnte ich sehen, wie er sich völlig geräuschlos einen Feldsperling raus griff, abhob und mit dem Vogel zwischen den Krallen in die Bäume flog - das alles spielte sich in rasender Geschwindigkeit ab und jedes Mal war sofort rundum Totenstille und erst eine ganze Weile später machten sich die Vögel, die sich in die Büsche geflüchtet hatten, wieder langsam bemerkbar.

Das 3. Mal sah ich den Sperber an der kleinen Weide am Reitplatz runter gehen und kurz darauf wieder fort __ fliegen.
Da konnte ich nicht sehen, ob er Jagderfolg hatte.

Gegen 19 Uhr ging ich wieder zur Voliere schauen, ob die Zwei jetzt da sind.
Wieder keine Schwalbe in Sicht. Dann plötzlich hörte ich einen lauten Ruf und Adlerchen schoss vom Himmel runter und landete direkt auf der Futterschale in meiner Hand.
Dann futterte sie erst Mal ausgiebig, aber anders als sonst, flog sie dann nicht wieder auf zum Volierendach oder auf ihren Sitzast, sondern blieb auf meiner Hand sitzen.
Ich suchte den Himmel nach Falke ab und rief sie auch - aber keine Reaktion.
Mindestens 30 Minuten standen wir so da und Adlerchen und ich riefen abwechselnd.
Keine Antwort. Ich hatte die schlimmsten Befürchtungen.
Wohlmöglich hatte der Sperber bei seinem letzten Jagdangriff Falke von der Voliere gefischt?
Ich konnte mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Falke so lange alleine unterwegs ist, wo sie doch bisher nie länger, als mal eine halbe Stunde weg war und ansonsten nur und ausschließlich ein paar Runden zusammen mit Adlerchen gedreht hatte. 
Als ich Adlerchen gerade auf einem Zweig in der Voliere absetzen wollte, stieß Adlerchen einen freudigen Ruf aus, hob ab und schoss wie ein Blitz Richtung Haus - über dessen __ Giebel Falke aufgeregt rufend erschien 
Was für eine Erleichterung!!!
Die Zwei flogen mit akrobatischen Manövern eine ganze Weile über den Hof, bevor sie beide laut und aufgeregt redend auf der Voliere landeten.
Eigentlich erwartete ich, dass sie jetzt rein fliegen - aber weit gefehlt: immer wieder ging es kurz in die Voliere, dann wieder raus - Rundflug, Absetzen auf der Voliere, Rundflug, wieder rein usw.
Das Ganze ging bestimmt eine Stunde so und ich hatte den EIndruck, dass sie unentschieden waren, ob sie drinnen oder draußen schlafen wollten.
Schließlich, als es schon fast dunkel war, flogen sie dann doch rein und ließen sich dort noch mal ausgiebig füttern, bevor ich das Licht aus machte.
Heute Abend habe ich bei den Beiden eine ganz eigenartige Unruhe und Aufregung gespürt.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie heute zum letzten Mal nach Hause gekommen sind und dies die letzten Fotos von den beiden sein könnten.
Diese eigenartige Aufregung habe ich schon 2x erlebt:
Einmal bei Pummelchen und 1 x bei Sunny - beide sind am nächsten Tag mit anderen Schwalben auf den Zug gegangen.
Ich werde mir jedenfalls den Wecker auf früher stellen, damit ich den beiden morgen sehr früh alles auf machen kann - nicht, dass sie wohlmöglich einen Start verpassen 
                 

Von Fussel gibt es wieder nur Fotos - sie akzeptiert langsam aber stetig immer mehr Nähe 
       

Bei den Dreien im Esszimmer war heute viel los.
SIe waren ständig unterwegs, jagten Fliegen (ich habe aus meiner Fliegenzucht einen Haufen leicht betäubter Fliegen rein gesetzt, die zwar nicht flogen, aber noch krabbelten - das veranlasste besonders Trixie und Fiete, fröhlich um die Wette zu jagen) 

Überhaupt scheinen die drei sehr gut miteinander klar zu kommen und keine von ihnen fällt irgendwie "hinten runter".
Meistens saße n zwei SChwalben zusammen, während die dritte Schwalbe irgendwo irgendetwas alleine machte.
Dabei wechselten die Konstellationen aber ständig - also keine von ihnen scheint ausgeschlossen zu sein.
So, wie sie zur Zeit miteinander umgehen und wie sie wirken, wird es auch für Trixie nicht sonderlich schlimm sein, wenn ich keinen Rauchschwalbenpartner mehr finde.
Ich hoffe, dass sich da hinsichtlich ihres Miteinanders nichts ändert


----------



## Tanny (27. Sep. 2017)

Heute war es wieder Vormittags bedeckt und am Nachmittag kam dann doch noch die Sonne raus. 
Vormittags war es dabei ungemütlich kalt, da wir ziemlich frischen Ostwind hatten. 
Nachmittags schlief der Wind zunehmend ein und heute Abend hatten wir einen richtig milden Spätsommerabend 

Heute Morgen bin ich im Schlafanzug um 7 Uhr ertmal zum Vogelzimmer gegangen, um den Schwalben alles auf zu machen. 
Als ich dort ankam, war noch nichts zu hören - aber kaum bekamen die Schwalben mit, dass ich in der Voliere die Klappe öffnete, flogen sie im Vogelzimmer aufgeregt hin und her und als auch da die Klappe auf ging, wurde ich im Vorbeiflug kurz gegrüßt und weg waren die beiden. 

Sie kreisten einige Male über dem Hof, bevor sie aus meinem Blickfeld Richtung Wiesen verschwanden. 
Ich bin dan erstmal rein gegangen, habe für die Esszimmerschwalben und für´s Vogelzimmer (falls sie noch wieder kommen) Frühstück vorbereitet und verteilt. 
Ich war gerade damit fertig, Fussel Futter und frisches Wasser hinzustellen und für die Schwalben die Futterschale und das Bad auf der AUsflugklappe zu platzieren, da hörte ich Adlerchen und Falke zurück kommen. 
Sie flogen fröhlich schnatternd in die Voliere, landeten direkt auf der Futterschüssel in der Ausflugklappe und frühstückten erstmal ausgiebig. 
Anschließend ließen sie sich gemütlich auf ihrem Lieblingszweig in der Voliere nieder, putzten ihr Gefieder und beobachteten ansonsten interessiert den Himmel. 
Alles sah aus wie immer - und doch war etwas anders: beide wirkten "gespannter" beiden saßen nicht wie kleine Federbällchen auf dem Zweig sondern wirkten lang, schlank und windschnittig - sie sahen aus, als würde sie der kleinste AUslöser aufscheuchen. 
Ich gab jeder von ihnen mit der Pinzette noch zwei Heimchen, dann ging ich erst mal rein, um die Hunde zu füttern und Kaffee zu kochen. 

Als ich gegen 10 Uhr wieder zur Voliere kam, waren beide weg. 
Gegen Mittag flogen sie rasant über dem Hof und jedes Mal, wenn sie über die Sitzecke flogen, grüßten sie lautstark. 
Die Voliere suchten sie nicht mehr auf. 
Das war das Letzte, was ich huete von den Zweien gesehen habe. 
Heute sind sie Abends erstmal nicht nach Hause gekommen - sie verbringen ihre erste Nacht auswärts 

Ich glaube nicht, dass sie schon auf dem Zug sind - dann hätten sie sich mit anderen getroffen und wären heute Morgen losgezogen. 
Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn sie Morgen wieder auftauchen, um zu erzählen, wie sie die erste Nacht überstanden haben oder wenn sie in einigen Tagen noch mal vorbei schauen und sich bemerkbar machen, um sich endgültig zu verabschieden bevor es los geht. 

Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung von Falke gestern und heute anschaue, dann denke ich, dass Adlerchen tatsächlich darauf gewartet hat, dass Falke auch soweit ist. 
Ohne Falke wäre Adlerchen vermutlich schon viel früher ihre erste Nacht weg geblieben. 
Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend zu sehen, wie extrem sich manche Wildvögel umeinander kümmern - wie gross die Freundschaften dort sind. 
Auch bei vielen anderen Tierarten beobachte ich das immer wieder - umso schlimmer ist es meines Erachtens, mit welcher Selbstverständlichkeit wir gerade im Heim- Zoo- und Nutztiersektor Tiere kaufen und verkaufen, Freundschaften zerreißen und ohne die Betreffenden zu fragen, ob sie sich "riechen" können, "Zwangswohngemeinschaften" zusammenstellen. 

Jetzt heisst es, den Zweien Daumen drücken, dass sie ihre erste Nacht gut überstehen und viel Glück für ihr weiteres Leben in Freiheit zu wünschen  
Fotos gibt es von Adlerchen und Falke nicht mehr - ihr Schlafplatz ist heute leer geblieben: 
 

Von Fussel habe ich mal wieder nur ein Suchbild. 
Sie war heute Abend sehr scheu. 
Ich konnte merken, dass sie die Veränderung irritierte. 
Sonst sah sie immer, dass die Schwalben ganz gelassen blieben, wenn ich fotografierte und reagierte dann selbst auch nicht mehr aufgeregt. 
Heute war sie wie am ANfang: wenn das Licht des Autofocus sie erfasste, flüchtete sie in ihren Dschungel. 
Da ich sie nicht verrückt machen wollte, habe ich nur dieses eine Foto gemacht und sie dann in Ruhe gelassen: 
  

Die drei Eßzimmerschwalben scheinen sich auf ein morgenliches Ritual eingeschworen zu haben: 
Zunächst wird ausgiebig gefrühstückt - wobei es die ersten zwei bis drei Futtertiere (Heimchen) bepudert mit Nekton I (Mineral/Vitaminpulver) von der Pinzette gibt, damit keine zu kurz kommt. 
Erst, wenn sie alle ihre Puderheimchen genommen haben gebe ich die restlichen Futtertiere in die Schalen (sonst würden sie nichts von der Pinzette nehmen, sondern sich sofort auf die "Filetstücke" in der Futterauswahl stürzen  
Sie benehmen sich da wie viele Pauschalreisende im Hotel mit Halbpension am Mittelmeer beim Frühstücksbuffet 
Wenn sie sich satt gefuttert haben, stürzen sie alle Drei in den Tunnel und machen da dann offensichtlich gemeinschaftliche Gefiederpflege und Kuschelstunde 
Irgendwann nach ca einer Stunde begibt Trixie sich dann erstmal auf einen ihrer Hochsitze, während Sid und Fiete sich eng aneinander gekuschelt in den Tunneleingang setzen und aus dem Fenster schauen. 

Später löst sich das dann auf und sie gehen auf Futtersuche am Boden (die kleinen __ Fliegen) oder versuchen die grösseren Fliege (Goldfliegen), die ich immer mit aussetze, von den Wänden zu fangen. 
Zwischendurch wird auch mal ein kleines Bad genommen  

Insbesondere Sid und Fiete verhalten sich relativ scheu: Wenn ich ins Esszimmer komme - also der Voliere relativ nahe - rennen sie erst mal in den Tunnel und schauen von da vorsichtig um die Ecke, was ich will. 
Erst, wenn sie sich sicher sind, dass ich nichts von ihnen persönlich will, kommen sie wieder hervor. 

Von den Dreien gibt es leider heute nur sehr unscharfe Fotos von heute Abend. 
Ich habe sie mit Tele vom Kücheingang aus durch das Flexariennetzgemacht, da ich die 3 nicht stören wollte (wobei auch die Drei sofort auf das Licht vom Autofocus reagierten  ) . 
Sie waren gerade alle drei hoch konzentriert am Jagen, denn ich hatte ca eine halbe Stunde zuvor ein paar Goldfliegen ausgesetzt und alle Lampen bis auf die Beleuchtungseinheit aus gemacht, damit die Fliegen runter kommen und unter der Beleuchtungseinheit und im Heu unterwegs sind. 

Auf diese Jagdstunde warten die 3 schon jeden Abend, nachdem ich die Vorhänge zu gezogen habe 

Morgen werde ich hoffentlich tagsüber wieder zum Fotografieren kommen und dann auch wieder bessere Fotos haben


----------



## Krächzi (28. Sep. 2017)

Danke für die herrliche Morgenlektüre. Ja, es stimmt, diese Tierfreundschaften sind erstaunlich. Wer weiß, vielleicht bleiben Adlerchen und Falke immer zusammen.

Oh, ich seh gerade, der Smilie ist gar kein Akkordeon, das ein Liebeslied spielt, sondern eine Kamera. Aber das passt ja auch.  Jedenfalls wünsch ich den beiden gute Reise, und Dir einen guten Morgenkaffee.


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2017)

Krächzi schrieb:


> Oh, ich seh gerade, der Smilie ist gar kein Akkordeon, das ein Liebeslied spielt, sondern eine Kamera.


Nix Kamera sonder ein guter alter Röhrenmonitor 
Halt Computer - Liebe


----------



## Natascha246 (28. Sep. 2017)

Das ist wirklich eine rührende Geschichte mit Adlerchen und Falke !!
Die Welt ist so voller Wunder und Überraschungen, und wir Menschen mit unserer unglaublichen Arroganz stellen uns immer so sehr über die Tiere...
Alles Gute für die Zwei, jetzt dürfen sie die Welt erkunden 
 Toll gemacht, Kirstin !!


----------



## Tanny (29. Sep. 2017)

Heute war es überwiegend diesig/bedeckt. Nur etwas hellte es Nachmittags auf.
Aber es blieb relativ warm - allerdings auch windig.

Als ich heute Morgen mit einer knappen halben Stunde Verspätung ins Eßzimmer kam (hatte verschlafen....) wurde ich stürmisch begrüsst - und Fiete flitzte eilig aus dem Miniteich, wo er ein Bad genommen hatte, rüber zum Tunnel 
Dann gab es erst mal Frühstück und der weitere Ablauf des Morgens war wie immer.

Nachdem die Drei abgefüttert waren, ging ich rüber Richtung Vogelzimmer, um Fussel zu versorgen und ihm die Ausflugklappe auf zu machen.
Als ich über den Hof ging, kam von oben ein lauter Ruf:
Ich schaute hoch und sah.....2 Schwalben!!!
Eine kam, als ich antwortete sofort senkrecht runter gestürzt und landete auf der Voliere - es war Falke 
Die andere drehte ab und flog Richtung Koppeln - ich nehme an, das war Adlerchen, denn weitere Schwalben waren weit und breit nicht in Sicht.
Falke kam mit mir in die Voliere und ließ sich da erst mal ausgiebig füttern, bevor sie sich auf ihren Ast setzte, Gefiederpflege betrieb, herzhaft gähnte und dann erst mal eine Runde schlief 

Ich habe mich so sehr gefreut, dass die Zwei noch mal aufgetaucht sind und ich eine Bestätigung bekam, dass sie ihre erste Nacht draußen gut überstanden haben 

Ca eine halbe Stunde, nachdem Falke sich schlafen gesetzt hatte, flog sie noch mal in die AUsflugklappe, futterte ausgiebig und dann flog sie wieder davon. 

Das war das letzte Mal, dass ich heute etwas von den Beiden gesehen habe.
Ich vermute fast, das war auch sonst das letzte Mal - zumindest für dieses Jahr.
Morgen soll es Traumwetter geben und es könnte sein, dass sie das nutzen, um so langsam Richtung Süden zu ziehen.
Zumal es ab übermorgen für einige Tage schlecht werden soll - ich denke, sie werden das wissen.
Nun gibt es doch noch Fotos - zumindest von Falke 
                 

Fussel ist heute tatsächlich mal wieder für ein halbes Stündchen raus gegangen 
Das hat schon fast Seltenheitswert, seit sie ihren Dschungel drinnen hat.
Das war ja wohl die beste Idee überhaupt, ihr dort auf einem kleinen Tischchen all die Grünpflanzen zu arrangieren und mittendrin die Futterschalen zu verstecken.
Fussel liebt die Ecke und hält sich außer zum Schlafen nachts, wo sie hoch geht in die Zweige an der Wand, fast nur dort unten auf.
     

Bei Trixie, Sid und Fiete habe ich heute mal wieder" grundrein machen" auf dem Programm gehabt.
Damit ich besonders die beiden Mehlschwalben, die sich ja eher scheu verhalten, nicht total schocke, wenn ich da im Gehege rumwühle, habe ich das kleine Transportflexarium mit lebenden __ Fliegen, Heimchen und Sitzrinden ausgestattet, das auf die Fensterbank mit Blick nach draußen gestellt, die Rückseite mit einem Handtuch abgehängt und dann die 3 da rein befördert.
Das lassen sie auch gut mit sich machen 

Dann kam die große Herausforderung:
das Gehege reinigen, Einstreu raus, neue rein, alle Rinden und Sitzäste raus, draussen abbürsten, wieder rein, Miniteichwasser wechseln, Pflanzen gießen etc....und das alles so, dass mir die im Gehege befindlichen lebenden Fliegen in allen Größen NICHT in die Wohnung entfleuchen
Das war ziemlich anstrengend: ich habe die oberen Lichter alle an gemacht, unten und in den Zimmern alles aus und dann das Gehege nur an der unteren linken Seite (später dasselbe rechts) minimal geöffnet und mich dann da rein gezwängt (also Kopf und Arm) und alles raus geholt.
Ziemlich umständlich, aber erfolgreich 
Nur zwei Fliegen von gefühlten Hundert haben den Weg raus gefunden 
Eine Stunde später war alles fertig und die Drei konnten zurück.
Sofort wurde geprüft, ob noch alles an seinem Platz ist, ob der Tunnel noch so ist wie vorher und wo die Fliegen sind - dann ging es erst mal futtern und jagen 
Den Dreien geht es wohl unverändert gut 
Blöd ist: ich kriege einfach keine besseren Fotos hin, weil immer irgendwie die Beleuchtung und meine Kamera nicht korrespondieren oder Fiete und Sid sich verstecken, wenn ich fotografieren will 
Aber ein wenig kann man trotzdem sehen


----------



## Schwalbe17 (30. Sep. 2017)

Die Geschichte von Adlerchen und Falke ist wirklich herzallerliebst. Toll wie sie sich entwickelt haben... und vielleicht hast Du im nächsten Jahr ein weiteres Dielenschwalbenpaar 

Fussels Dschungel ist wirklich eine klasse Idee gewesen... wer will da schon raus... ganz draußen wartet nur der Sperber und innen gibt es doch alles was ein Spatz so braucht.

Wahnsinn mit wieviel Aufwand Du das Gehege sauber machst ohne die lebenden Futterhappen entkommen zu lassen!
Danke im Namen Deiner Überwinterungsgäste!!


----------



## Tanny (30. Sep. 2017)

Heute war es wieder lange diesig, aber am frühen Nachmittag gab es Sonne satt, es war warm und schön 

Womit ich nicht gerechnet habe: Falke war wieder Morgens da für´s Frühstück und eine Mittagspause  
Nachdem sie eine Weile auf der Voliere gesessen hat, ist sie umgezogen in die Voliere, wo sie bis gegen 12 Uhr pausierte. 
Irgendwann erschienen am Himmel ein paar Schwalben, die dann über dem Hof kreisten. 
Falke reagierte sofort auf sie: rief, flog in die EInflugklappe noch mal essen und dann flog sie weg zu den anderen, die dann alle gemeinsam abdrehten und verschwanden. 
      

Von Fussel habe ich heute keine Fotos- bei ihr ist alles wie immer. 

Auch bei den Esszimmerschwalben gibt es nicht wirklich was Neues - es wird so langsam ruhig rund um die Vögel  
Die, die noch da sind, beginnen, ihre Routinen zu entwickeln - insofern gibt es heute nur ein paar Fotos:


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2017)

Ist doch auch gut, daß es jetzt für Dich eine wenig ruhiger wird 
Da kann man so viel liegengebliebenes aufholen


----------



## Tanny (30. Sep. 2017)

"Liegengebliebenes aufholen" ist gut 
Hoffentlich schaffe ich alles bis zur nächsten Saison 

Das Wetter war zwar nicht toll - bedeckt, windig, zeitweise etwas Regen - aber im Vergleich zur Vorhersage war es eigentlich gut 

Falke ist heute nicht wieder erschienen.
Und auch sonst habe ich keine einzige Schwalbe zu Gesicht bekommen.
Ich hoffe, sie haben sich jetzt auf gemacht nach Süden 

Fussel fühlte sich im Vogelzimmer jetzt so allein glaube ich nicht mehr wohl.
Sie ist letzte Nacht zum Schlafen nicht in den Zweigen hoch gegangen, sondern hat auf dem Tisch in ihrem Dschungel geschlafen, den sie auch den ganzen Tag nicht mehr verlassen hat.

Ich habe mir das bis zum Nachmittag angeschaut - dann hat es mir gereicht.
Ich habe ja keine Ahnung, wann ich für sie Gesellschaft finde - egal, ob bei mir oder anderswo.
Bis dahin kann sie ja schlecht da drüben alleine versauern.

Da ich ja nun die ganze Zeit beobachten konnte, dass sich die Schwalben überwiegend links im Gehege aufhalten, habe ich rechts im Gehege mit Hilfe eines Tischchens, eines Efeus und Fussels Häuschen einen Minidschungel mit Versteckmöglichkeit aufgebaut.
Außerdem noch einen __ Efeu auf den Tisch, unter dem die Schwalben oft sitzen.

Dann habe ich Fussel zu den Schwalben ins Gehege geholt 
Zunächst schoss sie erstmal in den Efeu und war ganz still darunter.
Dann traute sie sich langsam vor und lief vorsichtig und immer Deckung suchend an den Gehegewänden entlang.
Als sie auf die Schwalben stiess, blieb sie erstmal erstarrt stehen.
Dann entspannte sie und fing an sehr viel entspannter auch quer durchs Gehege zu wandern und alles zu erkunden.

Wenn sie den Schwalben zu nahe kam, wurde sie angefaucht - in erster Linie von Trixie.
Das akzeptierte sie aber - genau, wie zuvor im Schwalbenzimmer mit Adlerchen und Falke.

Keine Stunde später wirkte Fussel da schon ziemlich wie zu Hause und auch die Schwalben scheinen kein Problem mit ihrer Anwesenheit zu haben - Trixie und Sid kennen Fussel ja ohnehin schon aus der Zeit in der Voliere und im Vogelzimmer und Fiete war von dem kleinen Spatz völlig unbeeindruckt ind ging wie immer einfach direkt an Fussel vorbei zur Futterschale  - ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt 

Fussel jagt übrigends mit derselben Begeisterung __ Fliegen, wie Trixie und Fiete.
Nur Sid bevorzugt nach wie vor die toten Futtertiere aus der Schale.

Da ich Fussel nicht verschrecken wollte - sie war heute Abend im Gehege deutlich entspannter, als im Vogelzimmer, seit sie dort allein war - habe ich nur von außen durch die Gazewände des Geheges fotografiert.


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2017)

Heute hatten wir traumhaftes Wetter - strahlend blauen Himmel, Sonne satt 

Die Schwalben scheinen tatsächlich losgezogen zu sein, denn trotz des "besten Jagd- und Flugwetters" war keine einzige Schwalbe am Himmel.

Also: Gute Reise Adlerchen und Falke - kommt gesund zurück.....
...und natürlich auch all die anderen meiner Zöglinge, die sich schon früher auf den Weg gemacht haben 

Im Esszimmer sieht es richtig gut aus  
Es gibt heute mal ausnahmsweise viele, viele Fotos, weil sie endlich mal etwas besser geworden sind, obwohl ich wieder durchs Netz fotografieren musste. 
Öffnen zum Fotografieren geht angesichts der hunderten von __ Fliegen im Gehege nicht - sonst habe ich sie alle in der Wohnung. 
Mir entfleuchen schon immer ein oder zwei, wenn ich durch eine Miniöffnung Futter auswechsel oder Wasser erneuere. 

Aber heute waren durch den gigantischen Sonnenschein, der Nachmittags ins Esszimmer fiel, offensichtlich die Lichtverhältnisse so, dass meine Kamera da etwas mehr raus holen konnte  

Zur Zeit sieht es zumindest so aus, als sei es die beste Entscheidung überhaupt gewesen, Fussel mit zu den Schwalben zu befördern. 
Fussel fühlt sich pudelwohl und jagt, was das Zeug hält. 
Sie ist ständig unterwegs, aber nicht so "gehetzt". 
Vor allem jagt sie auch die Wände hoch bis zur Decke des Geheges, wodurch sie die Fliegen immer aufscheucht und so auch die Schwalben unten ständig in den Genuss von Vorbeifliegern kommen, was ihren Jagderfolg gigantisch steigert   
                    

Die drei Schwalben sind heute deutlich aktiver gewesen, als vor Fussels Einzug. 
Dabei ist es nicht so, dass Fussel sie in irgendeiner Weise bedrängt - wenn Fussel einer Schwalbe - vor allem Trixie - zu nahe kommt, wird sie angefauchtnund zieht sich sofort ein Stück zurück. 
Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass Fussels Bewegungsfreude und vor allem ihre Jagerei und ihre Freude am Baden die Schwalben motiviert, auch mehr zu unternehmen 

Trixie und Fiete hatten heute mal kurz Streit, weil sie sich beide für dieselbe Fliege interessierten - Fiete lässt sich auch nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen  
          

Aber sofort danach war wie zuvor wieder alles im grünen Bereich  
    

Zum Kuscheln gehen Sid und Fiete immer in den Tunnel und da verbringen sie viel Zeit zusammen. 
Trixie sitzt dann meistens am Eingang auf Tuchfühlung dabei - oder sie geht klettern  
                  

...und im nächsten Beitrag geht es weiter, weil es heute zu viele Bilder sind


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2017)

hier jetzt noch ein paar Fotos von Fiete und/oder Trixie und eines von Sid, wie sie gerade unterwegs sind  
                                  

Also die vier Vögel machten heute wirklich alle einen sehr aktiven Eindruck - irgendwie wirkten sie, als hätten sie deutlich weniger Langeweile, seit sie durch Fussel so "motiviert" werden


----------



## Krächzi (2. Okt. 2017)

Fussel, der Schwalben-Entertainer.  Aber müsste Fussel sich nicht mal wieder gemausert haben und neue Flugfedern bekommen haben? Okay, wahrscheinlich erst wieder im Frühjahr. Oder, wenn er bei den Schwalben bleibt, vielleicht sogar früher, weil in Deinem Esszimmer ist es ja warm.


----------



## Christine (2. Okt. 2017)

Jetzt sieht man auch ganz deutlich, warum Fussel Fussel heißt... eine Süße


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2017)

Verletzter Eisvogel braucht dringend Hilfe - könnt Ihr bitte mal in die - defekter Link entfernt - schauen?


----------



## Tanny (3. Okt. 2017)

Ich wachte heute morgen auf und draussen stürmte es, war dunkel und goss in Strömen 
Das Wetter war bestens geeignet, gleich im Bett zu bleiben...
Aber die Hunde wollten raus und die Vögel wollten gefüttert werden.
Als ich die Hunde raus brachte, schlug mir eine Welle eisiger Kälte entgegen.
Selbst von all den Vögeln, die morgens auf Frühstück warten, war noch keiner zu sehen - auch meine Krähen nicht.
Also sperrte ich die Hunde erstmal aus - vor allem den Dackel, der bei so einem Wetter nämlich lieber sein Geschäft auf der Diele machen würde, als im Regen und taperte wieder rein.
Die Schwalben begrüssten mich im Eßzimmer lautstark und fielen über ihr Frühstück her - kein WUnder - sie hatten ja "bestes Wetter" 
Auch Fussel war guter Dinge und die vier waren völlig unbeeindruckt von dem Ekelwetter, was sich auf der anderen Seite des Fensters zeigte.

Ich bin dann erstmal unter die Dusche geschlurft - und natürlich: ich stehe da patschnaß und voller Seife, da klingelt mein Handy.........in der Küche!
Wenn um die Zeit jemand anruft, ist es wichtig.
Ich also triefend in die Küche, Handy geschnappt.
Ina war dran:  "Du musst sofort raus kommen, Falke sitzt auf der Voliere!"
Ich dachte, ich habe mich verhört.
Also die nächsten greifbaren Klamotten übergeworfen, ein paar Futtertiere aus dem Wintergehege der Esszimmerschwalben geschnappt und rüber.
Falke jubelte, als sie mich sah, landete nahezu sofort auf der Futterschale in meiner Hand und ließ sich mit in die Voliere tragen, wo sie sich erstmal ein ausgiebiges Frühstück im strömenden Regen reinzog - das war wirklich ungewöhnlich, denn Falke hat mich sonst nie angeflogen, sondern lediglich von einem Sitzplatz aus oder aber im Flug von der Pinzette füttern lassen 
Dann flog sie auf ihren Zweig, während ich die Dachluke und die Einflugklappe zum Vogelzimmer auf machte und ihre Futterschale in die Klappe stellte.
Was für ein Glück, dass ich drüben zwar gestern schon ziemlich viel ausgeräumt und sauber gemacht, aber noch nicht das Fenster eingesetzt hatte!
Nachdem drinnen auch das Licht an war, flog Falke in die Einflugklappe, futterte noch mal und ließ sich dann drinnen auf der Duschstange nieder.
           

Ich suchte immer mal wieder den Himmel ab - weit und breit keine einzige Schwalbe!
Erstmal ließ ich sie im Vogelzimmer alleine - die letzten Male, wo sie kam, hat sie gefuttert, geschlafen und ist nach einigen Stunden wieder abgezogen - könnte ja sein, dass es jetzt auch so sein würde.

Aber jedes Mal, wenn ich ins Vogelzimmer kam, wurde ich von Falke stürmisch begrüsst und sie umflog mich und landete auf meinem Arm oder der Futterschale.
Auch als es mal für eine halbe Stunde aufhörte zu regnen und zu stürmen und sogar die Sonne durch kam, machte Falke keinerlei Anstalten, raus zu gehen.

Ich war extrem unschlüssig, was ich tun sollte.
Sie wirkte nicht, als sei sie nur für eine Pause da und es machte eher den Eindruck auf mich, als ob sie allein sei - also die anderen weg sind.
Sollte ich sie jetzt mit rein nehmen zu den anderen? Oder noch ein paar Tage draussen lassen - ggf. allein?
Ich wollte sie nicht einfangen, rüber bringen und damit so verschrecken, dass sie, falls sie doch wieder raus will, sich nie wieder ins Vogelzimmer traut.
Andererseits sollte sie schon wissen, dass es hier noch Schwalben und einen warmen Ort gibt, damit sie sich nicht irgendwann gezwungen sieht, irgendwie andere Schwalben zu finden und darum losfliegt - zumal bei dem Wetter und den Temperaturen null Insekten unterwegs sind.
Schließlich entschied ich, es davon abhängig zu machen, ob sie freiwillig in das Transportflexarium geht und drinnen bleibt, wenn ich zu machen will, oder nicht.
Ich stellte es also auf und packte eine Baumrinde zum Sitzen rein und immer, wenn sie auf meiner Hand landete, bewegte ich diese ins Flexarium.
Beim ersten Mal flog sie gleich wieder raus und landete aber sofort wieder auf meiner Hand und ich setzte sie wieder rein.
Sie war sehr anhänglich, redete viel mit mir und hatte nicht wirklich Probleme mit dem Flexarium.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich (angekündigt) Besuch bekommen von einer Päpplerin aus dem süddt. Raum, die gerade hier oben ein paar Tage Urlaub macht und auf einen Kurzbesuch rein schaute.
Ich hatte sie diesen Sommer bzgl. Schwalbenauswilderung beraten und es hatte super geklappt.
 nun erlebte sie live mit, dass ich auch oft hin und her gerissen bin, was nun wohl besser ist für meinen Zögling - was er will....
Immer wieder unterbrach ich unsere Klönrunde, um wieder zu Falke zu gehen und ihr das Flexarium anzubieten - und natürlich zu füttern.
Immer wieder flog Falke mich an und ließ sich rein setzen - blieb auch dort sitzen und flog dann entspannt wieder raus auf meinen Arm.
Aus dem Zimmer oder gar aus der Voliere zu __ fliegen - da machte sie nicht die geringste Andeutung.
Gerade, als mein Besuch wieder los musste, entschied sich Falke, im Flexarium zu bleiben, auch als ich es zu machte.
Ich habe mich also sehr schnell und kurz verabschieden müssen - jetzt hatte Falke Vorrang.

Ich trug sie im Flexarium rüber und entließ sie zu den anderen ins Gehege.
Keine 2 Minuten flog sie von Wand zu Wand - schaute irritiert - etwas aufgeregt - aber wirklich hektisch sieht anders aus.
Dann landete sie auf der Lampe und schaute sich um.
Trixie rief von unten - darauf wurde Falke aufmerksam.
Irgendwann flog Falke dann runter und die Zwei kamen sich näher - Trixie suchte sofort Kontakt und Falke fauchte sie erstmal etwas an.
Schließlich hielt Trixie sich etwas auf Abstand - aber die Zwei redeten zwischendurch immer mal wieder miteinander.

Fussel kletterte interessiert hoch und lief zu Falke, von der sie aber auch angefaucht wurde - kannten aber ja beide schon voneinander aus dem Vogelzimmer.

Falke saß abwechselnd auf dem Topf von dem Baum, im Baum, auf dem Sitzzweig oder der Lampe, flog mal runter an die Futterschale, putzte sich oder gähnte und dann wieder flog sie auf den Fenstersitzplatz und schaute raus.

Irgendwann kam dann M. an, Winnies Ziehmutter, die sich mal wieder zu einem kleinen Besuch angesagt hatte 
Sie hat dann den zweiten Teil von Falkes Umzug miterlebt - jedes Mal, wenn sie kommt, passiert irgendetwas Ungeplantes und statt dass wir gemütlich Kaffee trinken, muss sie immer mit ran irgendetwas "arbeiten" 

Falke wirkte mittlerweile völlig entspannt in dem Gehege - aber auch etwas irritiert/verunsichert.
Sie war nicht panisch oder verlangte sonst wie raus zu kommen, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, als ob sie sich "gefangen" fühlt.
Ich hielt es für wichtig, dass sie begreift, dass sie das Gehege verlassen kann, dss sie auch weiterhin fliegen kann und ich will eigentlich, wenn sie das Gehege und die Küche kennt, falls sie andeutet, raus zu wollen, ihr das Küchenfenster auf Kipp stellen, so dass sie selbst entscheiden kann, wenn sie wieder kommen will.
Wichtig ist mir nur und vor allem, dass sie weiss, dass hier noch andere Schwalben sind und dass es hier Essen gibt und warm ist - also, dass sie nicht gezwungenermaßen "irgendwohin" muss.

Also habe ich "schweren Herzens" ein Stück der Gehegefront auf gemacht ....
"...schweren Herzens", weil mir klar war, dass das bedeutet: ich würde mehr Fliegen in meiner Küche haben, als ich je in 8 Jahren zusammen im Haus gehabt habe  (war dann auch so)
(oben links die Öffnung).
 

Bevor ich auf machte, hatte ich schon wie letzten Winter meine Küche mit Küchenpapier präpariert und Winnies alten Vorhang vor die Tür zum Rest der Wohnung gehängt.
     

Falke fand ziemlich schnell den Weg da raus und flog erstmal einige Runden durch die Küche.
Auch das wirkte nicht panisch - aber schon etwas hektisch - sie suchte irgendwie nach einem geeigneten Landeplatz - und landete schließlich auf der Fernsehantenne (wo auch sonst  )

       

Dann flog sie wieder zurück, landete auf dem Gehege, wieder zurück - Fernsehantenne etc.
Mit der Zeit wurde sie entspannter und schließlich landete sie auch auf der Futterschale in meiner Hand, nahm Futtertiere und ließ sich durch die Öffnung zurück ins Gehege setzen.

Noch einige Male kam sie nachdem sie erst wieder eine Zeit im Gehege verbracht hatte, wieder raus, flog rum und ließ sich zurück setzen.
Die ganze Zeit hat sie sich kein einziges Mal für eines der Fenster oder für draussen interessiert.

Ich hatte den Eindruck: nachdem sie begriffen hatte, dss sie nicht "gefangen" ist, fand sie es hier gar nicht schlecht 

Als ich sie Abends wieder ins Flexarium setzte - bzw. ich musste sie auf ihrer Futterschale nur vor die Öffnung halten und sie ist selbst rein geflogen - machte ich dann endgültig zu für heute, was für sie auch okay war.

M. und ich machten uns dann daran, Fliegen zu klatschen 
Meine arme Küche!
Richtig klasse!
Die dicken Goldfliegen haben sich verhalten, wie es sich für eine anständige Fliege gehört: sie sind immer zum Licht geflogen.
Mit anderen Worten, nicht eine einzige ist aus dem Gehege raus gekommen, da sie alle im Gehege an den Leuchtkörpern saßen.

Was meine Küche überschwemmt hat, waren die "flugunfähigen" Drosophila Fliegen - jene, die mit verkümmerten Flügeln gezüchtet werden, damit sie eben nicht fliegen.....
...irgendwie haben die Züchter und ich offensichtlich unterschiedliches Verständnis von dem Wort "flugunfähig" 
Unsere Ausbeute gegen Abend sah dann so aus
 

Mindestens nochmal so viele sind da noch unterwegs - die werde ich dann wohl nach und nach fangen - bzw. sie landen hoffentlich in den Spinnennetzen, die ich bei meiner letzten Putzaktion an der Decke übersehen habe.

Im Gehege habe ich wieder nur aus der Ferne fotografiert, da ich die Schwalben nicht stören wollte.
Trixie und Falke haben sich immer mal wieder leicht angenähert, dann sind sie wieder auf Abstand gegangen - haben sich aber glaube ich immer beobachtet 
Die letzten Fotos sind kurz vorm Schlafen gehen gemacht - Trixie, Sid und Fiete hatten sich da schon utner ihr Tischchen im Hintergrund zurückgezogen und Falke sitzt in Sichtweite.
Als ich rein ging, um das letzte, das Nachtlicht aus zu machen, schlief Falke schon - sie hatte den Kopf im Gefieder und als ich kam gähnte sie ein mal herzhaft, bevor der Kopf wieder weggesteckt wurde 
             

Ich schätze, morgen werde ich wohl noch mal viele Fliegen frei lassen, damit Falke das rein und raus sicher lernt und dann mal schauen, ob sie morgen irgendwelche Anzeichen macht, dass sie wieder richtig raus will oder ob sie da gar kein Interesse dran hat.

Mit all dem habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet - ich dachte, Falke sei längst mit Adlerchen unterwegs......


----------



## Krächzi (3. Okt. 2017)

....und Falke einfach in die Küche lassen? Schließlich könnte sie Dir das Fliegenfangen in der Küche doch eigentlich abnehmen.....?


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Mit all dem habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet - ich dachte, Falke sei längst mit Adlerchen unterwegs......



.....Schick die per Post nach Afrika.


----------



## Tanny (3. Okt. 2017)

Krächzi, da war sie ja gestern schon utnerwegs - die Mistviecher __ fliegen aber nur kurz von a nach b - ansonsten sitzen sie auf Schränken und Co - und da kann sie nicht jagen  
Ich habe heute schon wieder eine ganze komplette Mahlzeit für alle erklatscht - in meiner Küche 

Totto, würde ich gerne - aber ich habe vergessen, Adlerchen zu fragen, wo sie da absteigt und ich fürchte, Falke wäre ohne Adlerchen verloren.....


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> und ich fürchte, Falke wäre ohne Adlerchen verloren.....



Die Chance das Adlerchen die im Frühjahr wieder abholt ist aber auch sehr gering.


----------



## Tanny (3. Okt. 2017)

Stimmt, aber zumindest kann sie sich dann im Frühjahr hier langsam immer so weit raus bewegen, Kontakte knüpfen etc. wie sie es sich zutraut. 
Also im Prinzip genau so, wie sie es ja auch bei der Auswilderung im Sommer hier haben: wenn sie wirklich unabhängig sind, bleiben sie weg - wenn sie noch nicht so weit sind, kommen sie zurück. 
Noch ist ja gar nicht klar, ob Falke bleibt. 
Im Moment sitze ich (mit hunderten __ Fliegen) in meiner Küche, Gehege auf, Fenster auf (Heizung aus), Diele auf, Waschküche auf - und Falke fliegt immer mal aus dem Gehege raus, dann wieder rein - aber ganz raus - noch keine Ambitionen - obwohl sie das offene Fenster erkannt hat.


----------



## Tanny (4. Okt. 2017)

Heute Morgen begann der Tag wettertechnisch keinen Deut besser, als gestern.
Regen satt - und kalt - und WInd 
Meinen Dackel musste ich aus seiner Höhle "schälen", raus tragen und das Zauntor hinter ihm schließen, weil er gleich wieder umdrehen wollte.
Als ich dann wieder rein gehen wollte, bin ich mal ganz lockeer auf dem glitschigen Holzrand von dem Abtretrost vor der Dielentür ausgerutscht und lang in einer riesen Pfütze gelandet - im Schlafanzug 
Dann komme ich ins Eßzimmer (nachdem ich mich von den nassen Klamotten befreit habe) und werde.......
....nicht mal begrüsst ....alle schliefen noch!
Ein Blick auf die Uhr bestätigte mir, dass ich mich NICHT in der Zeit geirrt hatte - auch wenn es draußen noch sehr grau war.
Wozu stehe ich eigentlich so früh auf, wenn all meine Viecher schon den Winterschlaf eingeläutet haben 

Nachdem ich alles andere erledigt hatte und wieder rein kam, waren auch die Schwalben und Fussel langsam wach und begrüsstn mich mit HUNGER!
ALso gab es erstmal Frühstück.
Falke hat offensichtlich eine gute Nacht gehabt.
Sie saß neben Trixie und fiel wie die anderen erst mal über das Frühstück her.
Gleich im Anschluss machte ich das Gehege auf, da ich wollte, dass Falke so schnell wie möglich lernt, dass und wie sie zunächst in und aus dem gehege kommt und dann wie sie ganz rein und raus kommt.
Schließlich weiß ich immer noch nicht, ob sie nur für eine Nacht zum Ausruhen zurück gekommen ist oder ob sie bleiben will.

Damit sie sich, da sie ja __ fliegen kann, nicht die Federn beschädigt, habe ich im Gehege den __ Fächerahorn zurück geschnitten und die Beleuchtungseinheit raus genommen, die vorne abgehängt war. (Tageslichtspektrum mit UV erhält das Gehege nach wie vor durch die Leuchtstoffröhren - lediglich die Lichtstärke ist etwas geringer und ich kann jetzt den Abend nicht mit Nachtlicht abschließen - aber ich denke, das verkraften sie alle  )

Falke flog sehr zielsicher raus (sie hatte sich das also von gestern gemerkt ), drehte einige Runden durch Küche und Esszimmer und suchte dann den Einflug zurück.
Irgendwie traute sie sich aber durch die Öffnung nicht und landete schließlich nach mehreren erfolglosen Anflugversuchen auf der Futterschale in meiner Hand.
Als ich sie dann direkt vor die Öffnung hielt, flog sie erleichtert rein und landete bei Trixie.
Das wiederholte sich einige Male und ich hatte den Verdacht, dass sie mit dem "schwarzen Drumherum" am Gehege nicht klar kam (sichttechnisch).
Also umwickelte ich die schwarze Plastikstrebe des Geheges mit weissem Textilband und baute etwas höher noch einen ebenfalls weiß umwickelten Spanngurt ein.
Kaum war das erledigt, fand Falke den Ein- und Ausflug problemlos  ...und nutzte es fleissig.
   

Nachdem sie ca eine Stunde mal drinnen, mal draussen unterwegs war, habe ich die Türen zur Diele und die Fenster in Esszimmer und Küche auf Kipp gestellt, damit sie, wenn sie will, raus kann.
 

In die Diele ist sie ein mal raus geflogen, hat eine kleine Runde gedreht und ist zurück ins Gehege.
Die gekippten Fenster hat sie glaube ich als Öffnung gar nicht erkannt.


Da ich im Moment nicht will, dass sie Zeit verliert, mit Ausgänge üben, habe ich die gekippten Fenster wieder geschlossen und das Fenster im Esszimmer auf gedreht, so dass es bis ans Gehege ran auf stand.
 

Das erkannte Falke sofort als Ausflugmöglichkeit, nutzte sie aber lange nicht - interessierte sich auch nicht dafür (hätte ich auch nicht, es schüttete immer noch).
 

Am frühen Nachmittag brach dann unerwartet doch die Wolkendecke etwas auf und es hörte auch auf zu regnen - es wurde sogar sonnig bei blauem Himmel  und alle Vögel nahmen Sonnenbäder 
                          

Als Falke sich dann in das Einflugloch des Geheges setzte und raus schaute, ging ich raus und stellte mich draussen ans offene Fenster und rief sie.
Ich bekam zwar Antwort, mehr aber nicht.
Sie flog erst mal wieder ins Gehege, futterte und saß dann wieder draußen und antwortete mir.
         

Irgendwann kam sie dann raus geflogen, drehte eine Runde über dem Garten, verschwand hinter dem Haus, erschien über dem __ Giebel wieder und flog durchs Fenster zurück aufs Gehege und von dort dann eine Runde durch die Küche und rein ins Gehege - direkt zu den Futterschalen 

Dass sie wieder kam, hat mich riesig gefreut, denn jetzt weiss ich, dass sie den Weg kennt, wenn sie wieder rein will.
Ich ging also wieder rein.
Irgendwann kam Falke wieder aus dem Gehege und sass eine Weile oben drauf mit Blick nach draußen.
Dann hob sie ab und flog raus Richtung Wiesen und verschwand aus meinem Blick.
Gegen 17 Uhr zog eine schwarze Wand auf und es begann wieder sintflutartig zu schütten.
Von Falke keine Spur. Ich denke, sie hat irgendwo Unterschlupf gefunden.

Glücklicherweise beruhigte sich das Wetter gegen 19 Uhr wieder und es wurde teilweise sogar wieder freundlich....und es waren viele Mücken in der Luft.
Falke kam heute nicht wieder zurück - ich hatte sowohl das Fenster als auch die Voliere/Vogelzimmer offen gelassen, bis es vollkommen dunkel war ( die "paar" Mücken im Esszimmer machten bei den ganzen Fliegen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett.....)
Vielleicht sind die anderen doch noch irgendwo und Falke hat sich gestern wegen des Unwetters nur eine Aus/Erholungszeit genommen 

Wie auch immer - sie weiss jetzt, dass es hier noch mehr Schwalben, ein warmes Plätzchen udn reichlich Futter gibt, wenn sie es braucht 
Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob sie noch mal wieder auftaucht oder jetzt doch endgültig weg ist.
Zu Vermutungen lasse ich mich da nicht mehr hinreissen - ich lag schon so oft falsch mit ihr 

Trixie, Sid und Fiete haben heute Nachmittag fast vollständig von Fliegen gelebt.
Ich habe so viele geklatscht, dass ich ihnen fast im 30 Min Takt eine ganze Portion servieren konnte.
Die drei waren heute extrem viel im Gehege unterwegs und besonders hat es ihnen offensichtlich der Rand von Fussels Sandbadschale angetan.
Besonders Trixie zog es da immer wieder hin.
Während sonst Fiete eher der ist, der draussen mal mehr unterwegs ist und Sid lieber im Tunnel sitzt, war es heute umgekehrt:
Fiete sass meistens im Tunnelausgang und schaute von dort aus dem Fenster, während Sid unterwegs war.
           

Fussel war viel oben auf dem Sitzzweig unterwegs und hat sich auch nicht davon stören lassen, dass ich da immer rumwuselte.
Also alles im "grünen Bereich" bei den Überwinterern


----------



## Tanny (5. Okt. 2017)

Was für ein irrer Tag heute - besonders am Abend....
Aber von Anfang: 
Der Tag fing mit Mistwetter an - starker Wind, der später zu einem Sturm wurde, Regen, kalt..... ekelhaft eben. 

Als ich in die Küche kam und die Hunde raus bringen wollte, fiel mein Blick aus dem Fenster und ich sah am Himmel: mindestens 6 Schwalben, evtl. mehr kreisen!!!
Ich machte also noch schnell ein paar Futtertiere fertig - könnte ja sein, dass meine auch dabei sind und Hunger haben - und brachte dann die Hunde raus. 
Und wer sass da auf der Voliere und wollte rein? Falke!!!

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob sie vorher schon am Esszimmerfenster geschaut hatte - da war ja noch zu. 
Jedenfalls kam sie sofort in die Voliere, als ich geöffnet hatte und machte sich über das Frühstück her. 
Dann flog sie wie gestern ins Vogelzimmer. 

Bis zum Nachmittag blieb sie konsequent da und immer, wenn ich zum Füttern kam und ihr das kleine Flexarium anbot, nahm sie sich da ein Futtertier und flog wieder auf die Duschstange. 
Erst am Nachmittag blieb sie im Flexarium sitzen und liess zu, dass ich zu machte und sie ins Esszimmer rüber trug - mittlerweile goss es in Strömen und der Wind war mega heftig. 

In der Wohnung verhielt sie sich gleich wie zu Hause, flog ins Gehege und wieder raus, sass oft auf der Stange im Einflugloch und heute Abend ging sie unter dem Tisch mit den anderen Schlafen. 

Ansonsten lasse ich heute mal nur noch die Fotos sprechen, denn ich werde im nächsten Beitrag noch die unglaubliche Abendgeschichte erzählen - und dann muss ich irgendwann auch ins Bett  
Bei den anderen war alles beim Alten - Sid und Fiete haben heute in ihrem Tunnel zusammen intensiv "gezwitschert" 
Morgen Mittag soll es richtig Sturm geben - danach soll das Wetter besser werden. 
Falls Falke nicht vehement drauf besteht, raus zu kommen, werde ich erst nach dem Sturm auf machen - aber, mal schauen, ob Falke das morgen genau so sieht


----------



## Tanny (5. Okt. 2017)

...und jetzt noch zum Abend des Tages: 
Ich kam mit Ina gerade aus dem Stall, da sahen wir noch einen hellen Kombi vom Hof fahren. 
Wir sagten nur: ach, der wollte wohl zum Nachbarn. 
(Wir haben oft Leute, die zu dem Reiterhof zwei Höfe weiter wollen und bei mir falsch abbiegen). 
Dann gingen wir Richtung Haus, Ina rief ihren Hund und ging bei sich rein und ich räumte noch die restlichen Gläser in der Sitzecke ein (musste ja noch auf meine Hunde warten, die irgendwo unterwegs waren) und ging auf die Diele. 
Sofort fiel mein Blick auf den Tisch: 
Da stand ein Schuhkarton und oben drauf mein großer Aschenbecker 
Aus dem Karon kam ein lautes, aufgeregtes "Krächzen"Schreien"Schimpfen" - ich kann das Geräusch gar nicht beschreiben - und irgendetwas randalierte gewaltig in dem Karton. 
Mir war sofort klar: da hat jemand einen Wildvogel abgeliefert, der vermutlich ein Anflugtrauma hatte und sich gerade erholt hat. 

Aber was für ein Vogel könnte das sein? 
Bei der Stimme und dem Gerödel musste das ein größerer Singvogel sein - aber eben auch so klein, dass er in einen Schuhkarton passte. 
So einen Ruf habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht gehört. 

Ich traute mich nicht, nachzuschauen, denn ich befürchtete, dass, was immer da drin ist, panisch rausfliegen und auf der Diele vermutlich gegen das nächste Fenster krachen würde. 

Also trug ich den Karton ins Vogelzimmer, stellte ihn dort in das Flexarium (was ich beim Aufräumen noch für Notfälle habe stehen lassen), verschloss die Vorderfront bis auf einen kleinen Spalt und ....
....öffnete den Deckel, zog rasch die Hand zurück und machte ganz zu.....
....und dann.....
.....öffnete ich das Flexarium und starrte ungläubig in den Karton 
Was ich da sah, verschlug mir die Sprache: 
3 verschieden große, unterschiedlich gefärbte VogelKÜKEN!
...und der Schnabel verriet mir eines ganz deutlich: es waren papageienartige Vögel.
frage nur, was für welche? Was essen sie? wie füttere ich sie? 
Ich hatte null, null Ahnung. 
Sie waren eiskalt und hatten Hunger. 
Außerdem hatten sie gigantische Mistklumpen in den kurzen Schwanzfedern und an den Füßen - teilweise so dick und hart, dass die Zehen darin zusammengepappt waren  
Gegen "Kalt" konnte ich was machen: es gab erstmal die Wärmeplatte. 
Dann habe ich den Mist mit warmem Wasser angelöst und die Kleinen erstmal von dem Mist befreit. 
Futter musste warten, bis ich weiss, was und wie. 
Unsere örtliche Tierheimleiterin (mit der wir befreundet sind) stellte den Kontakt zu einer "Papageienfrau" einige Orte weiter her, die mir zumindest sagen konnte, was füttern - übernehme konnte sie die Vögel nicht, da sie arbeitet und darum keine Küken nehmen kann. 

Die kleinen bekommen einen Aufzuchtbrei (Nutribird xy). 
Hatte ich natürlich nicht da. 
Sie hatte eine Notfalldose und so fuhr Ina los und die Dame und Ina trafen sich auf der Mitte des Weges zur Übergabe des Futters. 
Ich fotografierte die Drei indes und stellte sie ins Vogelforum und in die FB Notfall-Wildvogelgruppe ein. 
Postwendend bekam ich bei FB umfangreiche und wertvolle Infos und vor allem eine Bestimmung: es sind Wellensittiche. 

Da ich wegen des Sturms hier ständig Verbindungsabbrüche und schneckenlangsames I-Net habe und die Kleinen unbedingt füttern musste nachdem Ina zurück war, habe ich bei FB Bescheid gegeben, dass ich jetzt weg vom PC bin und meine Tel-Nr. falls noch etwas Wichtiges ist. 

Einige hatten geraten, wie bei tauben solle ich mit einer Kropfsonde das Futter in den Kropf geben. 
Da ich a) keine Sonde habe und b) mich da niemals rantrauen würde, da ich soetwas noch nie gemacht habe und ich 
c) eh nichts von Zwangsernährung halte, 
habe ich die milchige Flüssigkeit geduldig Tröpfchen für Tröpfchen aus der 1 ml. Spritze auf den Schnabelrand gegeben und die Kleinen haben den tropfen dann immer "eingekaut". 
Besonders kompliziert machte die Sache noch, dass das Zeug 39 Grad haben sollte - nicht kälter (dann verweigern die Wellis die Aufnahme) aber auch auf keinen Fall wärmer, (denn dann gibt es eine Kropfverbrennung). 
Ich hatte also zwei riesige Teetassen mit heißem Wasser  und je einem Thermometer drin und darin standen die 1 ml Spritzen mit dem milchigen Aufzuchtzeug. 
Nach jedem zweiten/dritten Tropfen auf den Schnabelrand musste ich die Spritze wechseln, weil der Inhalt zu kalt wurde. 

Dann klingelte das Telefon 
N. aus der FB Gruppe rief an - und sie hat richtig Ahnung 
Sie gab mir den rettenden Rat, die Kleinen vom aufgewärmten Teelöffel zu füttern - sie würden das Futter in dem Alter bereits eigenständig vom Löffel nehmen....
....und sie hatte Recht - es klappte hervorragend und ging ruckzuck. 
Dann wanderten die 3 zurück in ihr Nestchen und ich baute in einem Blumentopf ein etwas engeres Nest, denn N. wies mich drauf hin, dass sie so eng sitzen müssen, dass die Beine unter dem Körper bleiben, da Welli s sonst schnell Spreizbeine kriegen.  
Da einer bereits ein großer Kletterkünstler und AUsbrecherkönig ist, musste das Ganze auch noch hochwandig sein - darum Blumentopf. 

Nachdem die 3 satt und sauber waren, kuschelten sie sich zufrieden in ihren Blumentopf und gaben auch endlich Ruhe  
Bei zweien habe ich leider dann ein paar knisternde Atemzüge gehört. 
Ich weiss nicht, ob da schon jemand eine Zwangsfütterung versucht hat und was in die Lungen geraten ist. 
Ansonsten amchen die 3 aber einen fitten EIndruck und ich hoffe, dass sie die Nacht gut überstehen. 
Da ich mich weder mit der Vogelart noch mit dieser Fütterung auskenne, habe ich mich an N. s Rat gehalten und alle 3 gewogen. 
Das soll ich dann täglich amchen, um zu sehen, ob die 3 zunehmen oder abnehmen. 
Solange sie zunehmen, ist alles in Ordnung. 
Sie wiegen 27, 38 und 42 Gramm. 
Es ist also davon auszugehen, dass da noch mehr Küken waren, die es wohl nicht geschafft haben. 
Welliküken schlüpfen wohl ganz regelmäßig im Abstand von 2 Tagen - also mindestens zwischen dem ganz Kleinen und dem Mittleren fehlt ein Küken. 

Später beim Aufräumen auf der Diele fand ich noch einen kleinen Zettel mit einem Adresstempel.
Die Küken kamen von einer Schule. 
Ich vermute, dass es da eine Schulvoliere mit Vögeln gibt und dass sich da niemand (mehr?) richtig kümmert und darum die Küken so aussahen. 
Ich denke, der Überbringer hatte einfach Mitleid mit den Tieren und hat sie darum gebracht.
Da vorne keiner auf das Klingeln reagierte (wir waren ja im Stall) hat er sie auf die Diele gestellt. 

Wenn die Kleinen die Nacht und den morgigen Tag überstehen und stabil sind/bleiben, werden sie voraussichtlich am Freitag per Vogeltaxi ins Rhein/Maingebiet umsiedeln - die Päpplerin, die mich telefonisch beraten hat und selbst Sittiche aller Art hält würde sie nehmen und aufziehen und sie hätte wohl dann auch schon jemanden, der ihnen später ein endgültiges und artgerechtes zu hause bieten würde. 

Also jetzt Daumen drücken für diese niedlichen 3 Knirpse


----------



## DbSam (5. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> und dann muss ich irgendwann auch ins Bett


... also jetzt um diese Uhrzeit kannst Du auch gleich aufbleiben. 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Krächzi (5. Okt. 2017)

Süß sehen sie aus.  Der eine wird was mit gelb und oben am Kopf rot? Ich hab noch nie einen Welli mit roten Federn gesehen. Aber das muss nichts heißen. Hat sich eben rumgesprochen, dass Du gut mit den Gefiederten kannst. Daumen sind gedrückt.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Okt. 2017)

Ach Du meine Güte, Wellensittiche! Das ist ja wirklich mal ganz was Neues. Ich drücke die Daumen ganz fest für die kleine Bande! 
Und Dir Kirstin drücke ich die Daumen, dass nicht beim nächsten Mal jemand einen Vogel Strauss vor Deiner Tür anbindet!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Okt. 2017)

Mir fehlen die Worte 

Meinst Du, es wäre gescheit mal bei der Schule vorbeizuschauen, um vielleicht hinterbliebenen Tieren zu helfen? 
Aber wer weiß, was einen da erwartet und Du hast schon genug Gedöns um die Ohren  

In der Schule Tiere zu halten finde ich äußerst grenzwertig, lieber sollte man mit den Kindern einen Ausflug auf den Bauernhof machen.
Unser Lehrer hatte damals, haltet Euch fest, Katzenhaikokons in einem Salzwasseraquarium gehalten, damit wir Schüler die Entwicklung protokollieren konnten   nachdem sie geschlüpft waren wurden sie zum Glück in einen Zoo ausschließlich für Meerestiere gebracht.

Naja soviel dazu, nicht dass das ins OT gerät 

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, ich bin sehr gespannt auf Deinen neuen Bericht und drücke natürlich die Daumen!


----------



## lollo (5. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,

von der Form her könnten es auch Nymphensittiche oder Ähnliches sein. Da Krummschnäbel Höhlenbrüter sind, benötigen sie kein Nistmaterial.
Die Beine sind so verklebt, weil ihre Ausscheidungen das einzigste Material ist was sich in der Höhle/Kasten befindet.
Es gibt in Deutschland Gegenden da werden die in der Natur lebenden Sittiche schon zur Plage.
Siehe hier


----------



## Tanny (6. Okt. 2017)

Krächzi, das Rote ist kein Gefieder, sondern die durchschimmernde Kopfhaut 

Ida, es war ja nur eine Vermutung von mir. Aber an der Schule gibt es keine Voliere. 
Es sieht wohl so aus, dass der Hausmeister sie gefunden hat - also vielleicht hat ein Schüler sie da ausgesetzt? 
Die Küken waren wohl ernährungstechnisch in sehr gutem Zustand - da sie die Handfütterung überhaupt nicht kennen, ist davon auszugehen, dass sie direkt den Eltern weggenommen wurden 

Lollo, es sind definitiv Wellensittiche - in drei verschiedenen Farben - ein Mädel, zwei Jungs. 
Was die verklebten Füsse und das verklumpte Schwanzgefieder anbelangt, habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass das von Natur aus nicht normal ist und in Gefangenschaft nur auftritt, wenn die falsche Einstreu verwendet wird oder bei wenig oder falscher Einstreu nicht regelmäßig gereinigt wird.  
Die Folge sollen (was ich einleuchtend finde) neben den Gefiederschäden, die daraus resultieren, bei so starken Verklumpungen an den Zehen, häufig massive Fehlstellungen der Zehen sein. 

Heute hatten wir Sturm und Regen satt 
In der alten Melkkammer steht im Melkstand das Wasser einen halben Meter hoch - ich habe also jetzt sogar ein Schwimmbad!

Wegen der Wellis bin ich heute schon um 6.30 Uhr erstmals am Futter vorbereiten gewesen (wo ist der "Gähn"-Smiley?)
Die Wellis haben die Nacht gut überstanden  

Allerdings war der Tag für mich das reinste Chaos - ich habe nichts anderes gemacht, als Futter vorbereiten, endlos füttern, Schwalben versorgen, Futter wieder für die Wellis machen usw. 
Da die Kleinen deutlich weniger pro Mahlzeit futterten, als sie hätten essen sollen (normal sollten sie wohl in dem Alter etwa alle 3 Stunden 10% in ml. ihres Körpergewichts essen - das wäre bei diesen gewesen: ca 2,5 und 3,5 und 4 ml), musste ich deutlich öfter füttern. 
Immer, wenn der Kropf leer ist (vorher darf man wohl nicht nachfüttern, weil eine Vermischung des alten mit dem neuen Futter sonst zu Gärungen im Kropf führen kann) 
Es war eindeutig, dass die 3 weder solchen Brei, noch Handfütterung kannten und sie fanden es alles andere als toll. 
Ich denke, sie vermissten ihre Eltern. 
Der Kleinste hat es am schnellsten kapiert und schlabberte immerhin pro Mahlzeit knapp 1 ml. 
Bei den beiden anderen war ich froh, wenn sie einen dreiviertel ml pro Mahlzeit futterten. 
Hinzu kam, dass ich erst mal schauen musste, welche Konsistenz den Dreinen am angenehmsten war. 
Letztendlich hat sich ein Mischverhältnis von 2 Teilen Nutribird A19 zu 5-6 Teilen Wasser als optimal für die 3 erwiesen. 
Schwierigstes Unterfangen war die Temperatur: 
Der Brei sollte, so wurde mir gesagt, zwischen 38 und 39 Grad haben. Kälter kühlt die Küken aus, wärmer verbrennt den Kropf. 
Blöd nur, dass der Brei in so einer 1 ml Spritze innerhalb von nicht einmal einer Minute mehrere Grad runter kühlt. 
Mit Hilfe diverser Fiebertherometer, abenteuerlichen Topf- und Tassenkonstruktionen mit heißem Wasser und mehreren gefüllten 1 ml Spritzen, die ich immer wieder ins Wasserbad zum Aufwärmen stellte, bekam ich es schließlich einigermaßen hin. 
Die Wellis haben den Brei nur und ausschließlich gefuttert, wenn er 38,5 Grad hatte. 
Wurde es kälter als 38 Grad haben sie aufgehört, den Brei aus der Spritze zu schlabbern und ihn mir entgegen gespuckt 
Ansonsten waren die 3 guter Dinge. 
Da sie aber immer deutlich weniger futterten, als überall zu lesen ist, wieviel sie bekommen sollten, war ich unsicher, ob ich jetzt was falsch mache oder ob sie ein Problem haben, welches ich nicht erkenne. 
Ich fühlte mich ziemlich hilflos. 
Da ich nicht wollte, dass sie mir erst "abfallen" - im Moment waren sie super gut drauf und machten einen sehr guten Eindruck - habe ich mich nach einer Wellensittich erfahrenen Stelle umgeschaut, wo sie hin können. 
Gar nicht so einfach  - also einen Platz zu finden, wo die Leute auch wirklich Erfahrung mit der Handaufzucht von Wellis haben. 
Schließlich habe ich gegen Abend in der FB Gruppe Wellensittiche in Hamburg gepostet. 
Innerhalb von wenigen Minuten waren da zwei Frauen, die sich sofort, sehr engagiert und vor allem effektiv um Lösungen bemühten 
Die eine (B.) züchtet Wellis und schrieb, dass sie sie sofort genommen hätte, aber leider in einer Woche in den Urlaub fährt. 
Beide setzten sich dann intensiv ein, eine Lösung zu finden. 
Da ich von dem, was ich zuvor in der FB Gruppe so gelesen habe einen sehr guten Eindruck bezüglich der Haltung und der Einstellung zum Tier hatte, kam mir die Idee, dass B. vielleicht die 3 diese Woche, also solange sie noch da ist, "anfüttert" und ich sie dann für die Dauer ihres Urlaubes zurück nehme und weiter versorge. 
Wenn wir beide (die Wellis und ich) wissen, was wir tun, sollte das klappen. 
Die Idee fand sofort Anklang und dann hat B. sogar noch eine Welli-Freundin aus ihrer Nähe gefunden, die ebenfalls Erfahrung hat und die sich bereit erklärt, den Urlaub über zu versorgen 
Also habe ich heute Abend die 3 eingepackt und nach Hamburg Harburg (60 km) gefahren.
Mir war es wichtig, dass sie so schnell wie möglich dahin kommen, denn ich war zwar in der Lage gewesen, ihr Gewicht (welches sehr gut war - sie waren in gutem Ernährungszustand) zu halten, aber eigentlich sollten sie täglich zunehmen. 
Das haben sie bei mir nicht und weil ich bei den Wellensittichen so gar kein "Bauchgefühl" hatte, ob es trotzdem okay ist - ich konnte es einfach nicht einschätzen - war es mir wichtig, nichts zu verschleppen. 

Die 3 haben die Fahrt sehr gut überstanden - sie haben die ganze Fahrt leise vor sich hin gezwitschert. 
B. hatte bereits einen kleinen Nistkasten vorbereitet und die Wellis haben diesen gleich zufrieden bezogen. 
Die Art, wie B. mit den Vögeln umging, unsere Unterhaltung und ihre Einstellung bestätigte mich in meiner Entscheidung. 
Ich glaube, die Wellis haben da das große Los gezogen und sind jetzt in besten Händen. 
Besonders toll: B. hat wohl einen Wellihahn, der sich rührend um alles, was Küken ist kümmert und da die Kleinen einen super Eindruck machen und fit wirken, will sie morgen den Hahn dazu setzen. 
Sie geht davon aus, dass der Hahn sich dann um die Kleinen kümmert und auch füttert - das wäre natürlich dann der "6er im Lotto"  
Um 22.30 Uhr war ich dann wieder zu Hause und habe erst mal einen Teil des Chaos in meiner Küche beseitigt. 
(Rest muss bis morgen warten). 

Bei den Schwalben und Fussel war alles wie immer. 
lediglich Falke tanzte aus der Reihe. 
Am späten Vormittag (der WInd entwickelte sich gerade zu dem angekündigten Sturm) wollte sie unbedingt raus 
Da sie immer wieder durch die Küche flog und mir deutlich sagte, dass sie raus will, habe ich also das Fenster auf Kipp gestellt. 
Als sie dann den Regen hörte und den kalten, super starken Luftzug spürte, stutzte sie und statt dass sie zum Fenster flog, flog sie schnurstracks ins Gehege, ließ sich da nieder und machte deutlich, dass sie es sich anders überlegt hat 
Solange der Sturm andauerte (ich hatte natürlich das Fenster wieder verschlossen) sah und hörte ich nichts mehr von den Vögeln. 
Zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr war der Spuk plötzlich vorbei, der Himmel riss auf und wir bekamen sogar ein wenig Sonne. 
Da stellte ich dann das Fenster auf Dreh. 
Falke war noch eine ganze Weile da, dann kam sie zu mir geflogen, ließ sich die Futterschale reichen, schlug sich noch mal den Bauch voll, grüßte mich ein mal lautstark und flog schnurstracks und zielgerichtet zum Fenster raus  

Das war das Letzte, was ich heute von ihr gesehen habe. 
Sid und Fiete saßen heute viel im EIngang zu ihrem Tunnel und zwitscherten sich gegenseitig was ins Ohr - das klang total "verliebt" 
Ansonsten gibt es bei den vieren nichts Neues. 

Fotos habe ich heute nur wenige - und die Wellis habe ich über die Fütterei völlig vergessen zu fotografieren  
Aber ich denke, ich werde sicher noch mal Bilder von B. bekommen. 

Soweit zu heute - und jetzt muss ich schnellstens schlafen......


----------



## Krächzi (6. Okt. 2017)




----------



## lollo (6. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> es sind definitiv Wellensittiche - in drei verschiedenen Farben - ein Mädel, zwei Jungs.


Hallo,
ein Geschlecht kann man in dem Alter noch nicht bestimmen, und es wird nicht an der Farbe des Gefieders fest gelegt,
sondern an der späteren Farbe der Wachshaut (Farbe um die __ Nase herum) 



Tanny schrieb:


> Was die verklebten Füsse und das verklumpte Schwanzgefieder anbelangt, habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass das von Natur aus nicht normal ist und in Gefangenschaft nur auftritt, wenn die falsche Einstreu verwendet wird oder bei wenig oder falscher Einstreu nicht regelmäßig gereinigt wird.


in einem Nistkasten eines Sittich befindet sich überhaupt kein Einstreu, da der Sittich ein Höhlenbrüter ist, und auch in der Natur kein Nistmaterial einbringt.
Das wichtigste ist eine Mulde im Kasten in der er seine Eier ablegt und brütet. Einstreu in einem Käfigt/Voliere sollte hier das richtige sein.



Tanny schrieb:


> häufig massive Fehlstellungen der Zehen sein.


das kommt dann davon das der Kasten keine Mulde hatte, und dieses beim Brüten geschieht.
[DLMURL="http://www.sittich24.de/wellensittiche-2/"]siehe hier[/DLMURL]

Ich betrieb vor vielen Jahren eine Amtsärzlich genehmigte Sittichzucht (200 Stck.) und war Mitglied in der Vereinigung für Artenschutz, Vogelhaltung und Vogelzucht (AZ) e.V, 
und in einer Ortsgruppe recht erfolgreich bei der Zucht, so das ich weiß wo von ich spreche.


----------



## Tanny (6. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Lollo,



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein Geschlecht kann man in dem Alter noch nicht bestimmen, und es wird nicht an der Farbe des Gefieders fest gelegt,
> sondern an der späteren Farbe der Wachshaut (Farbe um die __ Nase herum)


...also, dass man an der Gefiederfarbe bei einem Wellensittich kein Geschlecht ausmachen kann, war mir schon klar.
ich kann das Geschlecht bei Wellis sowieso nicht bestimmen.
Ich habe lediglich wiedergegeben, was die Züchterin, die sie genommen hat, festgestellt hat, nachdem sie sich die Schnäbel genau angeschaut hat - also vermutlich die Wachshaut.
Ich hatte schon den Eindruck, dass sie in Sachen Wellis kompetent genug war, um zu wissen, ob sie es schon erkennen konnte.




lollo schrieb:


> in einem Nistkasten eines Sittich befindet sich überhaupt kein Einstreu, da der Sittich ein Höhlenbrüter ist, und auch in der Natur kein Nistmaterial einbringt.
> Das wichtigste ist eine Mulde im Kasten in der er seine Eier ablegt und brütet. Einstreu in einem Käfigt/Voliere sollte hier das richtige sein.
> 
> 
> das kommt dann davon das der Kasten keine Mulde hatte, und dieses beim Brüten geschieht.



Das kann gut sein. Auch da habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, wie die Welli s das in der Natur handhaben.
Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich auf das, was ich recherchieren konnte, was Züchter, Zoo´s und Co in Gefangenschaft unternehmen (und eben hier auch Fehler machen) um eben diese Klumpenbildung die in der Natur jedenfalls nicht normal ist, zu unterbinden.
Besonders interessant fand ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Ausführungen eines Biologen aus dem Loro Parque zu diesem Thema "die richtige Einstreu im Nistkasten".

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (7. Okt. 2017)

Der Tag fing heute noch grau und mit Regen an, aber bereits am späten Vormittag rissen die Wolken auf und wir hatten strahlenden Sonnenschein und praktisch keinen Wind - also schönstes Wetter - nur etwas kühl.

Als ich Morgens beim Frühstück machen für die Schwalben aus dem Fenster schaute, jagten einige Schwalben über dem __ Giebel hin und her.
3 konnte ich sicher zählen, da ich sie gleichzeitig sehen konnte.
Ich vermute aber, dass es mehr waren.
Wenn ich mir so die Nachttemperaturen anschaue, wird es langsam Zeit, dass sie sich Richtung Süden auf machen - auch wenn hier tagsüber immer noch Insekten herumschwirren.

Natürlich habe ich, als ich rüber in den Stall ging, um den Kater zu füttern, auch eine Futterschale für die Voliere mitgenommen.
Kaum war ich auf dem Hof, kam Falke schon von oben runter und landete auf der Futterschale in meiner Hand, wo sie sich so richtig satt futterte .
Danach stieg sie wieder auf und mischte sich unter die anderen - kurze Zeit später verschwand der Trupp über die Weiden.
Am frühen Nachmittag sah ich noch mal eine einzelne Schwalbe ca eine halbe Stunde über dem Hof jagen - ob es Falke war, weiss ich nicht.
Wenn ja, hat sie sich zumindest nicht zu erkennen gegeben.
Danach habe ich heute keine Schwalbe mehr zu Gesicht bekommen - Falke ist also mit den anderen unterwegs 

Morgen soll es ja wieder den ganzen Tag regnen - aber für Samstag ist dann Traumwetter angesagt.
Mal schauen, was Falke draus macht.

Trixie, Sid und Fiete sowie Fussel waren heute viel im Gehege unterwegs und genossen die Sonne, die da rein schien ebenfalls.
Bei Trixie hatte ich einige Male den Eindruck, dass sie aus dem (offenen) Fenster schaute und nach Falke rief.
Aber das waren immer nur kurze Momente, dann gesellte sie sich wieder zu Sid oder Fiete oder beiden.
Fussel sitzt jetzt auch häufiger mal recht nahe bei den Schwalben.
Ansonsten gibt es bei dem Trupp nichts Neues.
   

Auf dem Hausgiebel saß heute fast den ganzen Tag ein __ Star und Nachmittags fing er an, meinen Ruf nach Falke zu imitieren 
Ich dachte, ich höre nicht richtig....... und Trixie stimmte sofort ein 
 

Von der Züchterin, die die drei Wellis übernommen hat, habe ich heute Rückmeldung bekommen:
den 3en geht es gut.
Zwei futtern super und der Blaue ziert sich noch etwas (das war auch bei mir der schwierigste), aber er futtert letztendlich seine volle Ration 
Je ein Foto hat sie mir auch geschickt - ich habe die Bilder mit ihrer Genehmigung hier auf die Wildvogelseite gesetzt.

Ansonsten heute keine weiteren Fotos - ich habe den Tag genutzt und versucht, ein wenig aufzuarbeiten, was eigentlich schon alles fertig sein sollte


----------



## Krächzi (7. Okt. 2017)

Der __ Star hat halt beobachtet, dass die Schwalben bei Dir futtern, wenn Du sie so rufst, und möchte jetzt auch was. Schlaues Kerlchen. lala5


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2017)

Jetzt ist der Herbst wirklich da - heute hatten wir Dauerregen, alles grau in grau und es war kalt  - nicht ein Insekt weit und breit 
Als ich heute Morgen aus dem Küchenfenster schaute, war keine Schwalbe am Himmel zu sehen.
Nur die Krahs warteten auf dem __ Giebel geduldig auf ihr Frühstück und hatten Gesellschaft von dem kleinen __ Star von gestern.
Die Vögel im Eßzimmer waren noch im Tiefschlaf als ich die Gardinen aufzog, und ein Blick aus dem Fenster ließ sie auch nicht gerade wacher werden....

Nachdem ich der Bande Futter hingestellt hatte, ging ich routinemäßig mit einer Futterschale raus, um die Voliere auf zu machen und ein paar Insekten in die Vogelzimmerklappe zu stellen - auch, wenn ich eigentlich nicht damit rechnete, dass heute irgendeine Schwalbe kommt.

Kaum war ich draußen, flog Falke im Tiefflug um mich herum und landete schließlich auf der Futterschale in meiner Hand 
Wo sie her kam hatte ich nicht gesehen.
Nachdem sie gefrühstückt hatte begleitete sie mich im Tiefflug zur Voliere und als ich diese geöffnet hatte, flog sie direkt ins Vogelzimmer, wo sie sich erst mal das Wasser vom Gefieder schüttelte.
Diesmal war aber irgendwie alles anders:
jedes Mal, wenn ich weg ging, folgte sie mir und umkreiste mich.
Aus irgendeinem Grunde traute sie sich nicht in den Garten - und damit zum Eßzimmerfenster, wo sie den EInflug hatte 
Vielleicht hat sie da irgendwann eine Begegnung mit dem Sperber gehabt?
Jedenfalls konnte ich deutlich merken, daß sie eigentlich zu den anderen wollte, aber sich nicht traute.
Wenn immer ich wieder Richtung Voliere ging, flog sie sofort ins Vogelzimmer und rief.
Kam ich nicht rein, sondern ging vorbei, kam sie wieder raus udn verfolgte mich.
Schließlich holte ich das Transportflexarium aus dem Eßzimmer und stellte es im Vogelzimmer auf.
Falke flog es immer wieder an und man konnte sehen, dass sie hin und hergerissen war.
Sie wollte da rein, aber ihre Instinkte scheuten den Engpass.
Schließlich landete sie auf der Futterschale und ließ sich von mir darauf ins Flexarium setzen.
Dann trug ich sie rüber.

In der Küche stellte ich das Flexarium auf den Tisch und öffnete es.
Falke hüpfte auf die Kante, schaute sich um und flog auf direktem Weg ins Gehege, wo sie sich auf ihrem "Stammplatz" niederließ, ihr Gefieder putzte, gähnte, die Augen schloss und erstmal eine Runde schlief 
Trixie kletterte gleich, als sie Falke sah den Spanngurt hoch und setzte sich in Falkes Nähe.
Später saßen alle vier (Trixie, Falke, Sid und Fiete) an wechselnden Stellen auf der Fensterseite des Geheges und schauten betrübt auf das Wetter draußen.
 

Irgendwie scheint dieses Wetter auf s Gemüt zu schlagen:
Fiete und Sid haben sich zwei mal angegiftet und heftig gestritten - danach haben sie sich aber immer wieder vertragen und zusammen gekuschelt.
Fussel versuchte die Rauchschwalben zu ärgern und bekam ständig Ärger und Trixie und Falke wechselten zwischen Streit, ignorieren und dicht beeinander sitzen ab.
Abends zogen alle vier Schwalben zusammen zum Schlafen unter den Tisch.
Das habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.
Bisher hat Falke immer oben auf einem der Spanngurte oder im __ Fächerahorn geschlafen.
Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher - aber irgendwie ist es, als hätte Falke sich entschieden zu bleiben?

Morgen soll ja wieder super Wetter werden.
Da wird Falke sicher wieder raus gehen.
Ich bin gespannt, ob sie Abends wieder zurück sein wird.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich Morgen, wenn sie wieder raus will, versuchen, ihr den Weg über die Diele zu zeigen.
Ich kann unmöglich bei solchem Wetter wie heute den ganzen Tag das Eßzimmerfenster für sie auf lassen - da regnet es dann rein und wenn es noch kälter wird, würde es auch zu sehr für die anderen auskühlen.
Außerdem scheint sie den Weg durch den Garten ohnehin nicht zu mögen.

Wenn Falke den Weg über die Diele kennt, kann sie kommen und gehen wie es ihr passt und braucht vor der Küchentür nur zu rufen und ich lass sie rein 
Wenn sie sich entschließt, hier zu bleiben, wird sie sicher täglich kleine Ausflüge machen wollen.

Bei den anderen vieren ist abgesehen von den kleinen Streitereien heute alles beim Alten.

                           

Von den Wellensittichen habe ich auch neue Info:
Langsam beginnt auch der blaue Knirps vernünftig zu essen und alle Drei nehmen prächtig zu


----------



## Krächzi (8. Okt. 2017)

Die süßen Knopfaugen immer.


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2017)

Heute hatten wir einen Traumtag!
Als ich die Gardinen aufzog, begrüsste mich ein strahlend blauer, wolkenfreier Himmel
So sieht "Wetter vom Feinsten" aus:
   

Nachdem die Vögel gefrühstückt hatten, machte Falke deutlich, dass sie raus wollte.
Da ich ihr keine Sekunde dieses wahnsinnig schönen Tages draussen nehmen wollte, habe ich doch nicht die Diele geübt, sondern das Fenster auf gemacht.
(die Dielenübung kann ich mit ihr, falls sie über WInter bleibt, dann machen, wenn das Wetter schlecht ist)
Falke sass noch einen Moment neben Trixie, dann hob sie ab, flog direkt um die Ecke des Geheges zielstrebig nach draußen 
Schwalben konnte ich sonst keine sehen.

Die Eßzimmerschwalben genossen die Sonne ebenso.
Sid, Fiete und Trixie waren ständig im Gehege unterwegs, gingen baden, klettern und kleine __ Fliegen jagen 
...und Sid und Fiete mussten sich auch mal wieder streiten 
Irgendwie erinnern die zwei mich an meine Kindheit - so ging es mit mir und meinem Bruder auch: mindestens ein mal am Tag deftig Streit und kurze Zeit später ein Herz und eine Seele 
Auf den letzten Fotos sieht Trixie so struppig aus, weil sie vorher noch baden war 
                                   
 

Als ich am späten Vormittag wieder mal raus kam, sah ich Falke (sie rief mich, als sie mich sah, kam aber nicht runter) mit 5 anderen Schwalben über dem Hof jagen 
Fast eine halbe Stunde waren die 6 über dem Hof unterwegs, bevor sie verschwanden.
Falke habe ich heute nicht wieder gesehen.
Mal schauen, ob sie morgen früh wieder da ist.....

Gegen Mittag beobachtete ich, dass Fussel anfängt Unsinn zu machen 
Sie scheint Gefallen daran gefunden zu haben, die Schwalben zu ärgern.
Seit sie raus hat, dass sie vor allem Trixie zur Weißglut bringen kann, wenn sie Trixie zu nahe kommt, flitzt sie immer ganz schnell zu Trixie hin und wieder weg - und Trixie giftet Fussel dann immer an.
Oder sie geht ganz langsam ganz nahe zu den Schwalben, sitzt da eine Weile und springt dann unverhofft auf eine der Schwalben zu, erschreckt sie und rennt dann weg 
     

Ich schaute mir das eine Weile an und nachdem ich mir sicher war, dass Fussel das zu einem "Ausdauersport" zu machen schien, beschloss ich, Fussel wieder ein eigenes Gehege neben dem Schwalbengehege zu bauen.
Es wäre zwar schöner gewesen, wenn es weiterhin so geklappt hätte, aber wenn Fussel anfängt, die Schwalben verrückt zu machen, dann geht das einfach nicht.
Also habe ich heute Nachmittag mal wieder gebastelt - und danach auch gleich das Schwalbengehege grundrein gemacht.
Ich muss dringend Sperlingsgesellschaft für Fussel finden - sie braucht Gesellschaft, die mit Ihrer Sprache und ihrer Art "Spass zu haben" umgehen kann.....
     

Das neue Gehege habe ich versucht so einzurichten, wie die Lieblingsplätze von Fussel im Schwalbengehege waren - das scheint für sie okay zu sein - und dann habe ich ihr ein paar lebende Heimchen ausgesetzt, die sie begeistert jagte - BESCHÄFTIGUNG!!!
     

...und den Wellis geht es super - sie futtern pro Mahlzeit jetzt zusammen 16 ml und nehmen fleissig zu 
Ich habe  für die Wellifotos, die ich bekomme eine eigene Seite angelegt.
Heute gibt es da auch ein kurzes Fütterungsvideo 
Die Wellensittichküken


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2017)

Nachtrag: 
 Juhuuuu - kaum habe ich vorhin geschrieben, dass Fussel dringend Sperlingsgesellschaft braucht, hat sich schon DIE Lösung aufgetan: 
Fussel darf nach Österreich zu Pipi!!!! 
Ich hatte ihre Gesellschaftssuche ja auf der Aktuell-Seite eingestellt - EIntrag vom 24.9.2017

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den Transport organisiert bekommen - irgendwo nach Bayern oder sogar direkt nach Wien. 
Von EUch plant nicht zufällig demnächst jemand Urlaub da unten bzw - falls jemand von da unten hier oben Urlaub macht - Rückreise?


----------



## Daufi (9. Okt. 2017)

Fussel hat ADHS...
Wobei ich auch denke, es ist ihr nur langweilig...
Das klappt bestimmt mit dem Österreich Transport- aber ob sie diesen Dialekt versteht..


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2017)

wenn sie sich mit Sprachen lernen befasst, ist ihr nicht mehr langweilig


----------



## Natascha246 (9. Okt. 2017)

oh wie schön für die beiden !! Da werden sich Pipi und Fussel ja bestimmt riesig freuen 
bin total gespannt, wie die erste Begegnung verläuft


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Okt. 2017)

Laß mich raten - sie werden sich kloppen 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (10. Okt. 2017)

ich freue mich auch riesig für die beiden Sperlinge. 
Ich glaube, es wird für beide eine super Lösung sein. 
Nein Carlo, ich denke nicht, dass sie sich kloppen werden. 
Sie werden sich sicher erstmal sehr skeptisch beäugen und umeinander schleichen, wie um den heissen Brei. 
Dann wird es sicher auch das eine oder andere Gezanke geben, wenn sie gegenseitig ihre Grenzen abstecken, aber da der eine nicht richtig laufen kann aber super __ fliegen und die andere nicht fliegen kann, aber phantastisch rennen und klettern, wird keiner den anderen unterbuttern können und beide können sich voreinander in Sicherheit bringen, wenn es nötig ist. 
Problematisch wird es vor allem, wenn einer sehr schwach ist und der andere weit überlegen, so dass der Schwächere sich weder wehren noch ausweichen kann. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das hier gegeben ist - insofern bin ich guter Dinge  
jetzt fehlt wirklich nur noch der Transfer. 
Allerdings habe ich schon beschlossen, da Fussel sowieso so scheu ist - wenn ich niemanden zuverlässiges finde, der sie von hier oben bis in den Bereich Nürnberg/Würzburg oder sogar bis Wien in einem Rutsch und ohne Umladen fahren kann, dann fahre ich sie selbst. 

Heute war es entgengen meinen Erwartungen trocken und sogar recht freundlich draußen - und dabei kaum Wind  

Wie bei solchem Wetter nicht anders zu erwarten, ist Falke heute Morgen nicht aufgetaucht. 
Wir hatten ja auch Insekten satt. 
Gegen Mittag habe ich ganz oben über dem Hof mindestens zwei Schwalben jagen sehen - eventuell mehr - aber die anderen "Punkte" waren so hoch, dass ich es nicht genau erkennen konnte, ob es Schwalben waren. 
Ob Falke dabei war, weiss ich auch nicht, ich nehme es aber an - eine Reaktion auf mein Rufen konnte ich nicht ausmachen. 

Vorsichtshalber habe ich die Voliere und das Vogelzimmer auf gemacht und die Futterschale an den gewohnten Ort auf dem Einflugbrett gestellt. 
Aber erstmals war Abends noch alles da - also Falke war definitiv nicht da. 
irgendwann heute Nacht soll es anfangen, wieder zu regnen und Morgen mehr oder weniger durchregnen. 
Sollte das tatsächlich eintreffen, wird sich zeigen, ob Falke jetzt endlich doch mit den anderen los ist oder ob sie wieder kommt. 
Es bleibt spannend  

Bei Trixie, Fiete und Sid war heute viel los. 
Die drei sind ständig im gehege unterwegs gewesen, haben gejagt, geklettert, gebadet, sich, wenn mal die Sonne raus kam gesonnt. 
Trixie fängt an, Abends wie eine Mehlschwalbe zu agieren. 
Normalerweise schlafen Rauchschwalben ja irgendwo auf einem Sitzplatz für sich oder in der Nähe anderer Rauchschwalben, aber nicht auf Tuchfühlung. 
Sid und Fiete krabbeln Abends immer in die Heuecke unter dem Tischchen und sitzen fast übereinander eng aneinandergekuschelt in einer Heukuhle. 
Neuerdings schließt Trixie sich da Abends an - wenn ich die Flexarienbeleuchtungen aus mache und nur noch das Eßzimmerlicht füpr ein halbes Stündchen an habe, krabbelt sie zu den beiden Mehlschwalbe und hockt sich mit in die Kuschelrunde  

Tagsüber hingegen hält sie die Zwei immer etwas auf Distanz. 
Auf jeden Fall haben die drei sich denke ich gut zusammen gerauft 

Fussel hüpft in ihrem Dschungel herum und ist glaube ich etwas unzufrieden darüber, dass sie die Schwalben nicht mehr ärgern kann. 
Aber ansonsten kommt sie ganz gut klar und es ist ja jetzt glücklicherweise absehbar, wann auch sie Gesellschaft hat - und endlich eine, die "ihre Sprache" spricht (naja gut, evtl einen etwas anderen Dialekt....  )

Heute nur zwei Fotos von der Mittagspause der drei Schwalben - ich hatte wenig Zeit zum Fotografieren:


----------



## Ida17 (10. Okt. 2017)

Freut mich sehr für Fussel, dann ist sie nicht mehr so alleine. Viel Glück! 

Die Sittiche wachsen ja rasend schnell, hat mich auch immer bei Deinen Küken gewundert wie schnell dann doch ein richtiger Vogel draus wird  
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es bei den Dreien geblieben ist und nicht noch mehr Küken ausgesetzt werden. Zumal es auch immer usseliger draußen wird.


----------



## Tanny (10. Okt. 2017)

Unerwarteterweise war es heute noch bis ca 15 / 15.30 Uhr trocken - zwar bedeckt, aber windstill, trocken und relativ warm. 
Entsprechend gab es wieder viele Insekten. 

Schwalben habe ich heute nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. 
Auch Falke war nicht aufgetaucht. 
Am Nachmittag wurde es dann ungemütlich: Regen, auffrischender Wind, kälter. 
Falke ist trotzdem den ganzen Rest des Tages nicht erschienen. 
Vielleicht hat sie sich ja jetzt entschieden, bei den anderen zu bleiben und zu ziehen 

Bei Trixie, Sid und Fiete war alles beim Alten. 
Tagsüber waren sie wieder super aktiv, ab und an wurde gestritten, um sich 2 Minuten später wieder zu vertragen  
Es ist schon spannend, diese Interaktionen so hautnah zu beobachten. 
Die ersten Fotos sind von irgendwann tagsüber. 
Die letzten Fotos, die etwas ausgeleuchtet unter dem Tischchen sind (ich habe mit Taschenlampe fotografiert) von heute Abend. 
Im Moment ist dort die Kuschelschlafecke 
                    

Fussel turnt gelangweilt in ihrem gehege rum - sie will nach wie vor gerne zu den Schwalben. 
Aber das muss sie jetzt nicht mehr lange durch machen  
Am 21. - also übernächstes Wochenende werde ich Abends losfahren und sie in Richtung ihres neuen zu Hauses bringen 
Dann hat sie endlich Gesellschaft und einen Ort, wo nicht "jeden Tag" Veränderungen anstehen, weil ständig neue Vögel kommen und alte gehen.


----------



## Krächzi (11. Okt. 2017)

.....och, dabei war doch gerade das Kommen und Gehen von neuen und alten Vögeln das Interessante. Wie in der Natur. Also, wems als Vogel bei Dir nicht gefällt - dem gefällts nirgends.


----------



## Krächzi (11. Okt. 2017)

Was, Du musst wegen dem Federvieh die ganze Nacht durchfahren? Das ist nicht gut. Gibt es zwischendrin nicht mal eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für Fussel und Dich? Ich könnte Euch ein bescheidenes Bett zur Übernachtung anbieten, aber ich wohne in München, das wird Dir nichts nützen, oder? Das ist dann wahrscheinlich nicht viel näher als Dein Zielort, wenn Du überhaupt so weit bis nach München fahren musst (wohnt Pipi nicht in der viel näheren Bodensee-Gegend?). Und Fussel müsste halt im Transportkorb bleiben, aber nachts wäre das sowieso egal.


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Krächzi,
 danke für das Angebot 
Nein, ich fahre zeitgleich mit der Familie, die Fussel übernimmt los.
Wir treffen uns quasi in der Mitte (vermutlich kurz nach Mitternacht) für die Übergabe - das wird die Gegend um Würzburg sein (falls wir beide gleich gut durch kommen.
Pipi wohnt in Wien 
Wir haben die Nachtfahrt ganz bewusst gewählt, da man da am besten durchkommt.
Fussel ist ja so unendlich schreckhaft und neigt zur Panik - sie ist irgendwann im Zusammenhang mit Menschen richtig traumatisiert worden.
Da sie Katzenopfer war, könnte  ich mir vorstellen, dass dieses Trauma von einer langwierigen und sicher alles andere als angenehmen Behandlung herrührt.
Ich möchte nicht, dass sie auch nur eine Sekunde länger als nötig transportiert wird oder ständige Veränderungen hat - mit Veränderungen geht sie ganz schlecht um.
Auch ein Grund, warum wir sie selbst fahren - also mit dem Übergabetreffen.
Andernfalls hätte ich sicher eine Fahrkette organisieren können, wo sie von Fahrer zu fahrer übergeben wird.
Ich werde sie auch komplett in dem voll eingerichteten Gehege, in dem sie jetzt sitzt ins Auto verladen und darin fahren, so dass sie da praktisch keine Veränderung hat und in ihrem neuen zu Hause einfach nur erstmal "aufgestellt" werden  und sich einen Tag akklimatisieren kann, bevor sie ihre neue Umgebung weiter erkunden kann.
Die Nachtfahrt wird nicht schlimm sein - die Strassen sind Nachts freier und ich kann ja am Samstag Nachmittag noch ein paar Stunden schlafen 
Da ich Sonntag Morgen zurück sein muss, um die Schwalben zu versorgen, werde ich auch keine Übernachtung einplanen.
 aber vielen Dank für das Angebot 
LG
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (11. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die Nachtfahrt wird nicht schlimm sein - die Strassen sind Nachts freier und ich kann ja am Samstag Nachmittag noch ein paar Stunden schlafen
> Da ich Sonntag Morgen zurück sein muss, um die Schwalben zu versorgen, werde ich auch keine Übernachtung einplanen.


... ein ganz kleines bissel verrückt scheinst Du schon zu sein, könnte man denken.

Bleib gesund,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... ein ganz kleines bissel verrückt scheinst Du schon zu sein, könnte man denken.



Aber liebevoll verrückt. Komm heil wieder!


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2017)

alles eine Frage des Blickwinkels: 
Ich finde mich "normal" - "verrückt" sind nur die anderen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Okt. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... ein ganz kleines bissel verrückt scheinst Du schon zu sein, könnte man denken.
> 
> Bleib gesund,
> Gruß Carsten



Na – Kirstin hat nicht bloß »'n Vogel«, wie „normale“ Leute … Sie hat halt ein paar mehr.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die Nachtfahrt wird nicht schlimm sein - die Strassen sind Nachts freier und ich kann ja am Samstag Nachmittag noch ein paar Stunden schlafen



Samstagnacht ist mit die beste Zeit. Keine mengen an LKW. Gibt es irgendwo schon Hebstferien? 
Ich bin dieses Jahr abwechseln mit meiner Frau auch etwas über 1000km zum Gardasee gefahren (aber ohne schlafen als Beifahrer).....Abends so um 18.00 los und dann fast um 5:00 da. 

Das ist das Schicke heute mit den Telefonen. Da kann man unterwegs, je nach wie der andere voran kommt einen neuen Treffpunkt aus machen.


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2017)

Totto, genau so haben wir es uns auch gedacht: LKW Verkehr ist runter und mittels Telefon kann man einfach aufeinander zu fahren und schauen, wo man sich trifft  

Heute war das Wetter ungemütlich. Immer wieder Regen, den ganzen Tag frischer Wind und nicht sonderlich warm. 

Keine einzige Schwalbe in Sicht und auch Falke ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht. 
Ich denke, jetzt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wirklich sehr hoch, dass sie alle zusammen los gezogen sind 
Nun hoffe ich, dass Falke und all die anderen den Weg durch den Todesstreifen heil geschafft haben bzw. noch schaffen 

Die drei Eßzimmerschwalben sind unverändert gut drauf und viel unterwegs. 
Ich habe mich ja schon immer gewundert, dass sie bei den Wasserschalen viel weniger Wasser verspritzen, wenn sie baden, als Winnie es letzten Winter tat.....
.....und jetzt habe ich des Rätsels Lösung: 

Vor einigen Tagen als Fussel noch mit im Schwalbengehege war, schrieb ich ja dass Fussel in dem kleinen Miniteich plantscht und dabei sein Sandbad unter Wasser setzt. 
Ich hatte dann das Sandbad ausgewechselt/erneuert und kurz darauf Fussel umgesetzt. 

Das Sandbad steht seither weiter im Schwalbengehege, weil Trixie da so gerne auf der Kante sitzt. 
Darum hat Fussel ein neues Sandbad bekommen. 

Wie auch immer - ich traute heute meinen Augen nicht, als ich zur Küchentür rein kam: 
da plantschten Fiete und Trixie fröhlich und intensiv Wasser verspritzend durch den Miniteich und als sie mich sahen, flitzten sie patschnass durch das Sandbad zurück unter ihr Tischchen  ... und das Sandbad stand unter Wasser.....
Es sieht wohl ganz so aus, als ob  zumindest Fiete und Trixie den leicht veralgten Minitümpel toller finden als die Frischwasserschalen  
Sid habe ich bisher nur an den Frischwasserschalen gesehen. 

Bei Fussel ist alles unverändert.


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2017)

Heute war das Wetter wieder besser als erwartet - zwar bedeckt, aber trocken - recht windig, aber nicht kalt 
Die Schwalben sind weg - sie haben sich offensichtlich genau diese Gutwetterphase ausgesucht für ihren Zug 

Ich hatte heute einen Tag voller ungeplanter Ereignisse, weshalb ich nicht mal dazu kam, Fotos zu machen.
Es fing damit an, dass mein Laptop sich den Vormittag damit vergnügte, 4 gigantische Windows-updates runterzuladen und immer wieder abzubrechen 
Als ich Mittags bei meiner Mutter zum Essen war, kriege ich einen Anruf, dass in 2 Stunden Heu kommt  - ich also Hals über Kopf nach Hause, mit Ina zusammen das Heulager frei geräumt und gerade fertig, als das Fuder auf den Hof fuhr.
Nachdem das Heu abgeladen und alles wieder gefegt war, konnte ich dann eben meinen Laptop mit fertigem update hochfahren....und kriege beim Einloggen bei Facebook die Meldung, dass mein Konto gesperrt ist  - weiss der Henker warum - kein Zugriff mehr und alles weg - ganz toll!!! - ich weiß schon, warum ich von FB immer die Finger gelassen habe......
egal..... heute Abend habe ich dann noch ca 2 Stunden meinen Dackel gesucht, den ich schließlich im Wäldchen vorm Nachbarn unter einem Baum ansitzend fand, wo oben die Katze meiner Nachbarin saß 
....als mir dann einfiel, daß ich noch keine Fotos gemacht hatte, war es schon zu spät, weil die Vögel schon schlafen und das Licht aus war.....


Während mein Laptop das update versuchte, habe ich den Schwalben die Rotlichtlampe ins Gehege gebaut, weil ich den Eindruck hatte, dass sie das mögen könnten.
Trixie hat im Sommer ja immer gerne mal das Rotlicht aufgesucht und da alle 3 an den sonnigen Tagen immer gerne in der Mittagssonne saßen, dachte ich mir, ich biete ihnen als ALternative an den grauen Tagen mal die Lampe an.
Es dauerte nicht lange, da saß Fiete unter der Lampe, putzte ihr Gefieder und schien es sichtlich zu genießen.

Als ich später wieder rein kam, war Fiete mit Trixie am Minitümpel, während Sid sich unter der Lampe räkelte.
Gegen Abend saßen alle 3 noch mal drunter, bevor sie sich unter das Tischchen zum Schlafen zurück zogen.
Ich glaube, das Rotlicht war eine gute Idee 

Bei Fussel gibt es nichts Neues.


----------



## Daufi (13. Okt. 2017)

Also ein Tag, der hätte ausfallen können...
Dafür gibt es doch ein herrliches Wochenende, an dem selbstverständlich nichts Unvorhergesehenes passieren wird, alles klappt und das Du richtig geniesen kannst...
Und falls Du am Samstag/Sonntag auf dem Rückweg zufällig über die A3 fahren solltest, kannst Du in Höhe Abfahrt Neuwied gerne frühstücken kommen. Liegt aber glaube ich nicht auf dem Weg...


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2017)

Arne, Wochenende ist erst nächstes Wochenende (21.) - aber der Mist geht heute weiter: Mein Dackel hat Flöhe aus dem Unterholz mitgebracht...und ich habe sie heute Nacht in meinem bett entdeckt  
Jetzt ist heute erstmal Großputz, Kochwäsche usw angesagt...... es gibt ja auch sonst nichts.........


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Okt. 2017)

Arghhh, ich hasse Flöhe! Da hört meine Tierliebe echt auf … Du Arme! Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du alle Quälgeister erwischst.


----------



## Tanny (13. Okt. 2017)

Kathrin, ich bin auch kein Freund von Flöhen - aber Milben oder Lausfliegen sind schlimmer! 
Insofern kann ich ja noch dankbar sein, dass basti mir "nur" Flöhe angeschleppt hat  

Heute hatten wir zur Abwechselung mal wieder fast einen Spätsommertag 
Insofern konnte ich wunderbar Wäsche draußen trocknen - passte also. 

Angesichts meiner Großputzaktion, die hoffentlich allen Flöhen den Garaus gemacht hat, hatte ich keine Zeit, mich lange ins Esszimmer zu setzen, um die Vögel einfach zu beobachten. 
Soweit ich es im Vorbeigehen sah, war bei ihnen alles unverändert. 
Sid und Fiete sind für mich immer schwerer mal an verschiedenen Orten im Gehege zu fotografieren obwohl sie eigentlich ständig irgendwo unterwegs sind. 
Aber sowie besonders die Zwei die Küchentür hören, stürzen sie quasi bereits unter das Tischchen, wo sie auch schlafen 
Irgendwie ist darunter ihr "save-room" - das scheint für die 3 Schwalben der "sichere" Rückzugsort zu sein. 
Und gerade die beiden Mehlschwalben sind diesbezüglich sehr auf "Sicherheit" bedacht. 
Ich glaube, sie sind sehr zufrieden damit, diese Distanz wahren und ein "eigenständiges" Leben innerhalb des Geheges führen zu können.
Trixie ist diesbezüglich sehr viel weniger distanziert. 
Sie bleibt da sitzen, wo sie gerade sitzt, wenn ich komme, um die Futterschalen auszutauschen oder Wasser zu erneuern oder die Pflanzen zu gießen. 

Im Prinzip ist es wie im Sommer mit den flugfähigen Zöglingen: 
die Rauchschwalben bauen deutlich mehr und länger eine Beziehung auf, während die Mehlschwalben ziemlich zügig nach Verlassen des Nestes völlig unabhängig sind und auch sein wollen und jegliche Nähe sofort vermeiden, wenn sie mit dem Futter die Wahl haben, aus der Hand oder aus der Schale zu futtern.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Okt. 2017)

Also, wenn ich Dein Arbeitspensum immer so lese, und mir ausmale, dass Du ja außer der Versorgung Deiner Schützlinge und der Kochwäsche auch noch einen Sack anderer Dinge zu tun haben wirst, dann frage ich mich immer, ob Dein Tag vielleicht mehr als 24 Stunden hat? Vielleicht hast Du so ein Stundendings wie Hermine bei »Harry Potter«? Der Wahnsinn jedenfalls - Du hast meinen ganzen Respekt! Morgens mal wohlig verschlafen ist bei Dir keine Option, oder?


----------



## Daufi (14. Okt. 2017)

Oh Ihr habt auch Zeitumkehrer? Meiner ist kaputtgegangen, der funktioniert jetzt grade andersrum...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Okt. 2017)

Jetzt wo Du es schreibst – meiner ist definitiv auch kaputt!


----------



## Tanny (15. Okt. 2017)

mein Zeitumkehrer heisst "Entschleunigung" 
Erstaunlicherweise funktioniert das - keine Ahnung wie. 
Als ich noch einen Terminkalender hatte und der Tag nach der Uhr durchgeplant war, war ich regelmäßig im Stress, ständig wurde es eng und ich habe selten alles geschafft, was ich hätte schaffen müssen. 
Seit ich mich selbst nicht mehr unter Druck setze, bis auf einige, wenige feste Termine nichts mehr nach der Uhr mache, sondern einfach die Dinge auf mich zu kommen lasse und dann immer das mache, was gerade notwendig ist - und wenn dabei etwas, was weniger wichtig ist liegen bleibt, ist das eben so - dann mache ich es halt Morgen  - seitdem schaffe ich komischerweise viel mehr, als früher..... 
....ist wohl was dran an dem Spruch: "in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft"  

Heute war das Wetter nicht so sonnig, wie es angekündigt war, aber trotzdem mild und angenehm. 
Da ich heute eine ganze Weile am Laptop saß, habe ich bei den Eßzimmervögeln ein wenig mehr mitbekommen, als in den letzten Tagen: 

Das Rotlicht ist heiß umschwärmt. 
Regelmäßig wechseln die Schwalben sich ab und jede darf mal eine Weile darunter sitzen  
Faszinierend war heute Nachmittag Trixie - das konnte ich leider nicht fotografieren, da ich die Kamera nicht da liegen hatte: 
Trixie saß unter dem Rotlicht und hatte den Kopf mit geschlossenen Augen ganz weit zur Seite gelegt und den Flügel hoch gehoben, damit "die Sonne" da schön unter scheinen kann - es war so, wie damals Marco oft auf dem Tisch in der Sitzecke in der Sonne lag oder Sunny sich auf ihrer Leiter sonnte. 

Total tiefenentspannt waren auch Sid und Fiete, wenn sie unter der Lampe saßen. 
Sid ließ dabei seinen befiederten Flügel so tief hängen, daß man denken konnte, er hat eine Schulterprellung 

Als Sid und Fiete zusammen am Fenster saßen, zwitscherten sie miteinander - ich dachte zuerst, das kommt von der Vogel-CD - aber das waren die Zwei. 
Und auch Fussel hat heute unentwegt geredet. 
Irgendwie waren alle gut drauf


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> mein Zeitumkehrer heisst "Entschleunigung"
> Erstaunlicherweise funktioniert das - keine Ahnung wie. Als ich noch einen Terminkalender hatte und der Tag nach der Uhr durchgeplant war, war ich regelmäßig im Stress, ständig wurde es eng und ich habe selten alles geschafft, was ich hätte schaffen müssen. …



Recht hast Du!


----------



## Daufi (15. Okt. 2017)

Genau diese  Philosophie werde werde ich nachher mal Alex zu lesen geben, sie kennt das Wort Entschleunigung oder "liegenlassen" überhaupt nicht...
Da sind wir Männer definitv flexibler - Alexandra bügelt - ich sitze in Garten und relaxe, fange ein Buch an zu lesen...
Kann ich bis jetzt empfehlen - Sue Monk Kid Die Bienenhüterin.
Ja heute war Deutscher Imkertag in Montabaur, da mußte ich mir ein Buch leisten...
Und auch ja- ich bin ein fauler Sack...
Das ist ja schön dass das Rotlicht so doll genutzt wird.  Wie wenn wir Wellness machen...
Euch allen mal noch einen schönen Spätsommerabend!


----------



## Tanny (16. Okt. 2017)

Heute war absolutes Traumwetter - blauer Himmel, kein Wind und ÜBER 20 Grad! 
Ich habe schon überlegt, ob mein Kalender "verkehrt geht"  

Bei den Vögeln nichts Neues - sie sind aktiv wie jeden Tag und darum gibt es heute nur ein paar Fotos. 
Die Fusselbilder sind Suchfotos


----------



## Tanny (17. Okt. 2017)

Es ist wirklich nicht zu fassen:
Da haben wir den ganzen Sommer hindurch Regenzeit und herbstliche Temperaturen und kaum haben wir Herbst, da bricht der Sommer aus 

Nachdem sich hier mit meinen Überwinterern offensichtlich so langsam ein fester Tagesablauf und eine gewisse Tagesroutine eingespielt hat, werde ich jetzt mal wieder anfangen, mit dem Tagebuch  in den "Wintermodus" überzugehen und hier nur noch sporadisch, wenn sich etwas Besonderes ereignet, berichten und ab und an ein paar aktuelle Fotos einstellen.
Andernfalls werdet Ihr Euch demnächst zu Tode langweilen, wenn ich täglich dasselbe schreibe: wir haben Sommer und die Vögel waren wie immer 

In diesem Sinne - hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Krächzi (17. Okt. 2017)

Ich langweile mich zwar NIE bei Deinem Tagebuch, aber die Pause sei Dir gegönnt . Danke, dass Du uns immer so liebevoll und konsequent an Deinen Abenteuern mit den Piepsis teilnehmen lässt. Aber die Spatzen-Übergabe würde ich dann schon noch gerne lesen, und was Fussel dann zu seinem neuen Kumpel sagt.


----------



## jolantha (17. Okt. 2017)

Auch von mir ein ganz liebevolles " Danke " für Deine tollen Berichte .


----------



## Ida17 (17. Okt. 2017)

Hoffen wir mal, dass Du Dich länger entspannen kannst, andererseits kommen bei Dir ja häufiger Überraschungen vor an denen wir dann auch teilhaben 
Genieße die schönen, sommerlichen Herbsttage!


----------



## Tanny (22. Okt. 2017)

ich bin "von den Toten auferstanden" 

Fussel ist gut in WIen angekommen - aber zuvor gab es noch den reinsten Krimi.
Alles war ja soweit geplant, als D., Pipi´s Ziehvater mich 2 Tage vor der geplanten Reise verzweifelt anrief, da Pipi plötzlich überall, wo er landete wilde Drehungen vollführt und das nicht kontrollieren konnte.
Aber __ Fliegen ging - es ging dem Kleinen wirklich dreckig  .
Vieles war ähnlich, aber lange nicht so heftig, wie seinerzeit bei Fips.
Auch bei Pipi hörten die Drehungen auf, wenn man ihn umschlossen hielt.
Nach langen hin und her mails und Gesprächen mit mir und mit der  Kleintierpraxis Yvonne Münster , die ja auch mir diese Saison schon sehr oft hilfreich mit Rat und Tat bei meinen kleinen Zöglingen zur Seite gestanden hat, kamen wir zu dem Schluss, dass das Naheliegendste aufgrund des Gesamtbildes ein Trauma war.
Vielleicht ist Pipi irgendwo gegen geflogen oder mit seinem Beinchen hängen geblieben und hat sich da richtig weh getan.
Die Kombination von Vit B Komplex und homöopathischer Behandlung ergab zum Glück relativ schnell deutliche Besserung.

Bis Samstag Mittag war es ungewiss, ob wir den geplanten Umzug von Fussel würden machen können.
Nachdem sich aber bei Pippi deutliche Besserungen abzeichneten und wir darum nicht von einer ansteckenden Problematik ausgingen, haben wir den Umzug nicht verschoben.
Zumal es für Fussel wirklich Zeit wurde, endlich in Gesellschaft und aus dem Flexarium raus zu kommen.

Gestern Abend gegen 17 Uhr fuhr ich los gen Süden.
Am Elbtunnel hatte ich dann gleich die ersten zwei (zum Glück kleinen) Staus 
Na, das konnte ja heiter werden....
Aber meine Befürchtungen bestätigten sich glücklicherweise nicht.
Der Verkehr war sehr moderat und je später es wurde, desto weniger Autos waren unterwegs.
Unzählige Baustellen, in denen ich immer nur 80 fahren konnte, verlängerten die Fahrt unnötig.
Die zweite Hälfte war zudem durch Regen geprägt und in Bayern lag relativ viel Laub auf den Autobahnrändern, was die Angelegenheit rutschig machte.
Ich fuhr da nahezu ausschließlich mit Tempomat, den ich auf 120 begrenzt hatte.
Ab ca Kassel telefonierten D und ich so alle Stunde ca., um zu checken, wo wer ist.
Wir  kamen nahezu gleichzeitig ca eine Stunde vor Würzburg an und trafen uns dann zwischen Mitternacht und 1 Uhr auf einer Autobahnraststätte kurz hinter Würzburg (von mir gesehen), zur Übergabe - die im strömenden Regen kurz ausfiel 

Fussel war die ganze Fahrt hindurch ganz ruhig.
Ich hörte nichts von ihr.
Zu sehen war sie ja ohnehin nicht, denn ich hatte ihr komplettes Flexarium mitsamt allen Pflanzen ins Auto gestellt, so dass sie praktisch ihren Dschungel dabei hatte.
Lediglich das eine Tischchen, die hoch gestellten Futterschalen und die schwere Kiefer hatte ich raus genommen und separat mitgegeben.
Das Flexarium hatte ich zudem mit einem dunklen Bettlaken abgehängt, da Fussel ja sehr panisch auf Bewegung reagiert und ich vermeiden wollte, dass die ganzen Lichter immer ins Flexarium scheinen.
Die erste Hälfte der Fahrt habe ich dann im Auto nur Vogelgezwitscher gehört: ich habe, damit Fussel was Vertrautes hat, die CD aus dem Vogelzimmer gespielt.
Die 2. Hälfte, nachdem sie sich an die Fahrerei gewöhnt hatte, habe ich dann wegen der Verkehrsnachrichten auf Radio umgestellt - unglaublich, wieviele Falschfahrermeldungen in nur einer Nacht durchgesagt werden 

An der Übergabetankstelle habe ich noch mal getankt und dann ging es zurück.
Kurz vor Kassel gab es eine Kaffeepause und dann ging es endgültig - jetzt ohne Regen und absolut ohne Verkehr nach Hause.
Gegen 7.30 Uhr bog ich todmüde in die Dorfstrasse ein und als ich aus dem Auto stieg, wurde ich von Krah vom __ Giebel des Hauses als erstes begrüsst 

Ich habe dann noch einen  Kaffee gekocht, Ina kurz erzählt, wie es war, die Hunde, den Kater, die Krahs, die anderen Wildvögel und die Schwalben gefüttert und dann bin ich todmüde ins Bett gesunken - und erst Nachmittags wieder aufgewacht 

Von D. habe ich Meldung, dass er (schon deutlich früher als ich) gut angekommen ist und Fussel sich jetzt aklimatisiert.
Pipi ist immer noch sehr anhänglich, was für ihn bedeutet, dass er noch nicht wieder ganz fit ist.
Grossartig beachtet haben die Zwei sich wohl noch nicht - aber das ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich.
Ich denke, sie werden sich in den nächsten Tagen erstmal schrittweise aneinander herantasten - zumal Fussel sicher auch einige Tage braucht, bis sie aus ihren Verstecken kommt und ihrer neuen Umgebung traut.
Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl und denke, Fussel hat da ein wirklich gutes, für sie ideales zu Hause gfunden.
.....und ich habe von Pipi´s Zieheltern auch noch als Dankeschön für all die Beratungen einen super tollen Spezialitätenkorb bekommen 
Selbstgemachte Preisselbeermarmelade, selbst gesammelte, getrocknete Pilze, österreichische Weine, Kürbiskernöl und zwei zauberhafte Kaffeetassen mit kleinen Herzi s und Bienenfressern drauf.
Das war eine völlig unerwartete Überraschung, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe 
D. wird sicher die nächsten Tage hier selbst berichten, wie es Pipi und Fussel weiter ergeht und vielleicht ja auch ein paar Fotos für uns haben 

Den Schwalben geht es unverändert gut.
Sie sitzen an Schlechtwettertagen viel unter dem Rotlicht und wenn draussen die Sonne scheint, sitzen sie am Fenster.
Außerdem zwitschern sie viel miteinander.
Heute hat sich außerdem eine tolle Neuigkeit ergeben:
ich werde eine dauerhaft behinderte Mehlschwalbe bekommen, die dann ein bleibender Partner für Fiete sein kann, da Sid ja (hoffentlich) im Frühjahr eine neue Federpracht bekommen wird und dann wegfliegt.
Außerdem kommen von der Pflegestelle zwei Rauchschwalben mit, die ebenfalls durch Fehlernährung abgebrochene Schwungfedern haben, aber etwas fliegen können.
Somit bekommt auch Trixie endlich, endlich Rauchschwalbengesellschaft 

Unten das letzte Foto von Fussel bei mir und die drei Schwalben, wenn die Sonne raus kommt und wenn es wieder regnet


----------



## Tanny (22. Okt. 2017)

...und noch kurz zur Info für die, die auch FB haben:
ich war da ja als Kizo Dur unterwegs.
Das Konto wurde von FB ohne Begründung gesperrt - und man ist offensichtlich auch nicht bereit, es wieder zu aktivieren.
Ärgerlich, da viele ausführliche Beiträge rund um Schwalben weg sind. 
Ich vermute, das hängt mit meinen Aktivitäten rund um die Geflügelpest zusammen. 
Da bin ich ja nicht gerade wenigen Leuten auf die Füße getreten. 

Egal, dafür haben sie jetzt (nachdem das ja früher nie möglich war, da man die Existenz meines Namens anzweifelte) meinen Klarnamen akzeptiert.
Es gibt jetzt bei FB das Profil "Kirstin Zoller".
Außerdem habe ich die Seite "Wildvogel-Rettung" eingerichtet, über die ich dann die Website verlinkt habe - damit sie auch von den FB Leuten gefunden wird


----------



## Schwalbe17 (22. Okt. 2017)

Juhu, endlich gab es wieder was zu lesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und dann auch noch so viele Neuigkeiten!
Wir waren schon auf Entzug...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es freut uns sehr, dass Deine Fahrt mit Fussel gut verlaufen ist! 
Wir drücken den zweien ganz fest die Daumen, dass Pipi ganz schnell wieder voll
Gesund ist und sich Fussel gut eingewöhnt, so dass sie ein schönes glückliches und
langes Spatzenleben zusammen in Wien haben werden!

Die Nachricht mit den drei neuen Schwalben ist auch wirklich super 
eine Mehl und 2 Rauchschwalben... wir hatten schon nicht mehr wirklich daran
geglaubt, dass nach dem Zug noch Schwalben ein neues Zuhause suchen...
Wir freuen uns daher riesig mit Trixie, Sid und Fiete auf die neuen Mitbewohner 

Und vielleicht gibt es dann ja auch noch den einen oder anderen Bericht von Dir über
die Eingewöhnung der neuen Bewohner... die Winterpause kann noch warten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



auch wenn wir Dir diese selbstverständlich von Herzen gönnen!

LG aus Augsburg


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Egal, dafür haben sie jetzt (nachdem das ja früher nie möglich war, da man die Existenz meines Namens anzweifelte) meinen Klarnamen akzeptiert.


Nanu, was ist denn mit Deinem Namen verkehrt? *Kopfkratz*
Ich meine, wenn Du „Bielefeld“ heißen würdest okay, aber so …?


----------



## Tanny (22. Okt. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Nanu, was ist denn mit Deinem Namen verkehrt? *Kopfkratz*
> Ich meine, wenn Du „Bielefeld“ heißen würdest okay, aber so …?


Du wirst lachen - meine Telefonnummer (Handy) war auch nicht genehm - ich musste mir erst eine andere (Handy)  besorgen. 
Außerdem ist weder meine e-mail Adresse noch die der Wildvogelseite akzeptiert "die e-mail Adresse ist falsch". 
jetzt habe ich eine kostenlose web.de und eine kostenlose gmx.de und alles ist paletti. 
Ich glaube, so ganz wissen die da nicht, was ihre Bots veranstalten.....


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> .......jetzt habe ich eine kostenlose web.de und eine kostenlose gmx.de und alles ist paletti.
> Ich glaube, so ganz wissen die da nicht, was ihre Bots veranstalten.....


Doch die lassen wohl nur Partnerfirmen und Seiten zu auf die sie ungestört schnüffeln können.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Okt. 2017)

@Kirstin: Nicht zu fassen …!

Ich selber bin gar nicht bei Facebook – aber man kann viele Deiner Beiträge ja zum Glück auch hier im Forum lesen.


----------



## Tanny (22. Okt. 2017)

@Totto - sollen sie "schnüffeln" - was ich öffentlich habe (Web Site und Co") - kann man auch ohne FB lesen - und an alles andere kommen sie nicht ran
@Kathrin -  Ihr bekommt hier deutlich mehr Info  .....das wird auch so bleiben. 
    Ich werde mir nicht bei FB die Arbeit für umfangreiche Ausführungen machen, damit sie dann eines Tages weg sind, weil denen mein Kommentar über irgendeien Umweltschutzsache sauer aufstösst. 
Das war mir eine Lehre, dass meine Ausführungen zur Schwalbenhilfe (das, was auch auf meiner Website steht sinngemäß) in der Wildvogelhilfe Notfälle und der Rund um WIldvogelhilfe Gruppe komplett weg sind. 
Bei wichtigen Sachen schreibe ich das hier und auf meiner Website und verlinke dann, wenn ich es bei FB haben will


----------



## Natascha246 (22. Okt. 2017)

Wie schön, dass mit Fussels Reise nach Wien alles so gut geklappt hat, und auch Du wieder heile angekommen bist!! 
Nun freuen wir uns schon sehr darauf zu lesen, wie es mit den beiden weitergeht... Wir drücken die Daumen, dass die beiden sich schnell anfreunden und von nun an ein Leben mit einem richtigen Freund verbringen können... 

Toll, dass Ihr die weite Fahrt für die zwei gemacht habt !! Hut ab !!

Und super News ja auch für Trixie & co.. einfach toll !


----------



## Tanny (23. Okt. 2017)

ach ja, und hier noch ein ganz besonderes Foto - bzw zwei - von den Welli´s  

Der Dritte im Bund, der Kleinste "Emil"  hat er leider nicht geschafft. 
Sie waren noch mit ihm bei einem vogelkundigen Tierarzt - es kam wohl schrittweise zu Organversagen. 
Der Verdacht lag nahe, da ansonsten keine Ursachen feststellbar waren, dass der Kleine in der Zeit im Karton zu lange der Kälte ausgesetzt war und meine Wärmeplatte zu spät kam. 
Es soll wohl so sein, dass sehr junge Wellis sehr empfindlich auf Unterkühlung reagieren - kenne ich mich aber nicht mit aus.
Die andren Zwei waren wohl schon alt genug, um das überstehen zu können. 
Welliküken schlüpfen wohl mit mehreren Tagen Abstand oder so.......  ich lerne gerade lauter Sachen über Wellis  

Aber diese Zwei haben es super geschafft - und beide können schon __ fliegen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Okt. 2017)

Hui, die haben sich aber hübsch verändert! Wie schön, dass die beiden es geschafft haben. Wenn ich das dritte Foto so sehe – heißen sie zufällig Ying und Yang?


----------



## Ida17 (23. Okt. 2017)

Immer wieder schön Deine Berichte zu lesen, nur stillsitzen kann man dabei nicht

Alles Gute für Pipi und Fussel, Deine Vampirfahrt soll ja nicht umsonst gewesen sein!


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2017)

heute hatten wir Regen satt und ich habe die zeit genutzt und mal wieder richtig grundrein im Gehege zu machen 
Da die drei natürlich auch ein paar neue Rinden von dem Holzstapel bekommen haben, wurde dort noch fröhlich nach Insekten gestochert 
Ansonsten haben sie sich heute wieder überwiegend unter dem Rotlicht aufgehalten.
Bei schlechtem Wetter halten sie sich fast die ganze Zeit dort auf.
    

Außerdem habe ich mal ein paar kurze Videosequenzen von den 3 "Faulpelzen" gemacht und auf der Homepage hinterlegt  

Fussel lebt sich soweit ich gehört habe ganz gut ein - sie ist noch sehr scheu und lässt sich kaum sehen, aber Pipi und sie haben schon relativ nahe beieinander gesessen  
Pipi geht es aber immer noch durchwachsen mit ihrem Beinchen - insofern ist er natürlich an einem echten Kennenlernen noch nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Krächzi (25. Okt. 2017)

Süß. Die machen sichs recht gemütlich und man sieht, sie fühlen sich wohl.


----------



## pipi.Feldsperling (26. Okt. 2017)

Fussel ist gut in Wien angekommen, und hat auch schon sein neues zu Hause beziehen können. 

Sie ist noch immer etwas scheu und weiß noch nicht wo genau wo es lang geht, aber das wird schon.

Die Begegnungszone rund um die Heizung funktioniert zumindest schon. Pipi und Fussel wurden schon zusammen beim Fenster rausschauen von uns beobachtet. Aber Sie haut sofort ab wenn wir uns bemerkbar machen/nach Hause kommen.

Ich habe zwei transparente Futterhäuser ans Fenster montiert das super funktioniert. Es kommen täglich die Meisen und Spatzen zu Besuch. 

Da Pipi nicht 100% Fit ist und Fussel dementsprechend Scheu braucht das noch ein wenig Zeit bis sie sich finden.

Oder aber vielleicht müssen Sie einfach noch klären ob Sie in Steirisch oder Plattdeutsch kommunizieren, ich mein das ist ja entscheidend für Ihre Zukunft *lol*


----------



## Tanny (26. Okt. 2017)

das ist so super schön, dass die Zwei schon zusammen auf der Fensterbank sitzen 
....und der Dschungel für Fussel mitten im Wohnzimmer ist wirklich DER Hit 
Ich bin sicher, besser hätte Fussel es nicht treffen können - sie hat nach so viel Pech jetzt aber auch mal wirklich etwas Glück im Leben verdient 

...und wegen der Sprache - wer weiss, vielleicht wird´s "steiringsch" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (26. Okt. 2017)

Klasse - und wenn Pipi, wenn sie fit ist, nur halb so keck ist, wie die Haussperling-Kollegen, die uns in Graz die Brötchen aus der Hand geklaut haben, wird sie Fussel schon mitreissen und die beiden werden genauso frech, wie es sich für einen Spatz gehört.


----------



## Tanny (26. Okt. 2017)

Fährt hier zufällig jemand demnächst aus dem Aachener Raum nach Hamburg oder sogar noch etwas weiter hoch? 

Die 3 Schwalben (zwei Rauchschwalben für Trixie und die eine Mehlschwalbe für Fiete ) *suchen eine Mitfahrgelegenheit* von
*52477 Raum Aachen  nach 25335 Raa-Besenbek *oder bis Hamburg, wo ich hinkommen könnte zum Übernehmen. 
Ich beteilige mich gerne an den Spritkosten.


----------



## pipi.Feldsperling (26. Okt. 2017)

Pipi mußte ja auch von der Steiermark nach Wien übersiedeln.

Und da dies ein Gartenteich Forum ist anbei ein Foto von unserem Garten. Dort wo auch Pipi herkommt. Schwalben kommen im Sommer immer wieder gerne auf Besuch zum trinken. kleines Vid - Achtung Frazenbuch  https://www.facebook.com/pipi.feldsperling.3/videos/115009602580761/

Wenn es im nächsten Jahr beide gut geht u transportfähig sind, bekommen Sie eine Wochenende/Urlaubs Tages Voliere im Garten. 

wg. frechen Sperlingen kann ich einen Besuch in Schönbrunn in Wien empfehlen. Zusammen mit den Eichhörnchen immer ein Spaß.


----------



## Tanny (27. Okt. 2017)

Kurzes update:
M., die Ziehmutter von Winnie, der Rauchschwalbe, die letzten WInter hier war, liest ja immer fleissig hier mit und als ich meine Mitfahrsuche hier schrieb, konnte sie mir sofort eine Mitfahrgelegenheit organisieren  und tausend Mal 

Nun werden es doch zwei Vögel mehr:
Es kommen zwei flugunfähige Mehlschwalben (davon eine dauerhaft flugunfähig - Gesellschaft für Fiete und eine, die dann hoffentlich im Frühjahr zusammen mit Sid losziehen kann), zwei vorübergehend flugunfähige Rauchschwalben und eine nur sehr eingeschränkt flugfähige __ Bachstelze, von der noch nicht sicher ist, ob sie sich weiter erholt.
Die Bachstelze hat einen falsch verheilten Bruch auf einem Flügel und dieser hängt etwas.
Schaun wir mal - da sie schon etwas __ fliegen können soll (auf Äste und Zweige kann sie wohl rauf fliegen), könnte es vielleicht mit ein paar kleinen "Wundern" ala Moritz doch noch etwas werden zum nächsten Frühjahr....wer weiss.....

Ich werde die Vögel dann irgendwann heute Abend an der AB Abfahrt Kaltenkirchen (A7) übernehmen, da die Fahrer von Köln nach Kiel unterwegs sind.
Bin schon sehr gespannt - hoffentlich überstehen die kleinen Krabben die Reise gut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Okt. 2017)

*Mitfieber und daumendrück*


----------



## Tanny (27. Okt. 2017)

Also, Stelzi, Füßchen, Helga, Chip und Chap sind auf dem Weg in den Norden


----------



## Tanny (28. Okt. 2017)

Sie sind da!!!!
gegen 22.00 Uhr habe ich an der Autobahnabfahrt Kaltenkirchen von M.s Familie die zwei Softboxen mit den Schwalben übernommen.
Kurz nach 22.30 Uhr kam ich zu Hause an und habe die beiden Boxen erstmal auf dem schnellsten Weg ins Esszimmer befördert.
Nachdem ich ihnen Futtertiere vorbereitet und Wasserschalen gefüllt habe, habe ich die zwei Softboxen kurz geöffnet, um den Kleinen alles rein zu stellen und dabei einen schnellen Blick rein zu werfen.
Viel konnte ich nicht sehen - immerhin so viel, dass Stelzi, die __ Bachstelze auf der Kante von dem Handtuchnest in ihrer Softbox saß und mich etwas verschreckt ansah und die vier Schwalben saßen dicht aneinander gedrängt hinten in der Box und schauten mich ebenfalls etwas verschreckt an.
Da ich alle vier Köpfe erhoben erkennen konnte, habe ich es dabei für heute belassen, den Vögeln Futter und Wasser rein gestellt und die Boxen dann so platziert, dass sie durch die Gazefenster ins Gehege und seitlich in die jeweils andere Softbox schauen können.
Dann habe ich den Raum verlassen und 15 Minuten später das Licht dort aus gemacht.

Ich denke, die 5 müssen sich jetzt erstmal von der langen Reise erholen.
Immerhin sind sie jetzt rund 10 Stunden unterwegs gewesen und wussten bestimmt nicht, wie ihnen geschieht.

Morgen früh werde ich sie dann zu den anderen ins Gehege setzen und ich schätze, sie werden dann erleichtert sein, wenn sie aus den Boxen raus kommen 

Morgen gibt es dann voraussichtlich auch Fotos 

Dann habe ich heute Nachmittag noch die Rotlichtlampe aus dem Gehege ausgebaut und bei Reptilien Kosmos einen Schutzkorb für die Wärmelampe bestellt.
Da ich ja mit diesen Vögeln drei eingeschränkt flugfähige bekommen habe, ist das Risiko zu groß, dass mal eine gegen die kochend heiße Lampe fliegt und sich verbrennt.
Bis der Schutzkorb da ist, gibt es dann morgen erst mal eine Wärmeplatte ins Gehege (für diejenigen, die es lieber hochsommerlich warm haben 

Außerdem habe ich den Miniteich raus genommen, geleert und neu gestaltet wieder eingesetzt.
Da ja ab morgen eine Bachstelze dabei ist, wollte ich den Untergrund etwas umgestalten (mit Steinen und Ton)

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das morgen wird 

Tausend Dank noch mal an M. für die Vermittlung und die super Organisation, die sie telefonisch heute den ganzen Tag gemacht hat - ich musste mich praktisch um nichts kümmern - das war der absolute Luxus! 
Und vielen Dank an ihre Familie, daß sie das mitgemacht haben


----------



## Natascha246 (28. Okt. 2017)

Na, da ist ja wieder richtig was los bei Dir ! Von wegen Winterpause 
Wünsche Dir ganz viel Spaß mit den Neuankömmlingen und alles Gute für die kleine Bande...


----------



## Tanny (28. Okt. 2017)

Was für ein Tag - mal wieder alles, aber auch alles anders, als geplant.......

Ich versuche mal von vorne:
Als ich heute Morgen ins Eßzimmer kam, war noch völlige Ruhe.
Ich hatte vorher schon in der Küche Futter vorbereitet und dieses dann im Gehege auf mehrere Schüsseln verteilt.
Dann habe ich zunächst die Flexibox mit den Schwalben genommen, vorne ins Gehege gehalten und auf gemacht:
Alle vier kamen regelrecht raus geschossen und "flughüpften" auf die andere Seite, wo sie allerdings dann auch sofort, nachdem jeder auf irgendeinem Ast, Zweig oder Rindenstück einen Platz gefunden hatte, zur Ruhe kamen 
Helga und Chip oder Chap waren die ersten, die sich über eine Futterschale her machten.
Trixie, Sid und Fiete hockten mit grossen AUgen unter dem Tischchen und konnten die Invasion kaum fassen 

Dann öffnete ich die Flexibox von Stelzi und auch sie schoss raus ins Gehege, wo sie sofort auf der Topfkante vom __ Ahorn landete und sich umschaute.
Die nächsten Vormittagsstunden vergingen mit "Beschnuppern", Gehege erkunden und Gefiederpflege - also alles im grünen Bereich 
Die Reise haben sie offensichtlich alle gut überstanden.
Ich beobachtete erst mal nur.
Dabei fielen mir zwei Dinge auf:
1. Füssi hatte Probleme, sich das FUtter aus der Schale zu holen, weil sie schwer da hoch kam und
2. sie wird gemobbt. Chip oder Chap (die beiden kann ich noch nicht auseinander halten), Trixie, Sid und 2 x auch Helga giften sie massiv an, wenn sie im Weg ist 

Die Kleine kann aber mit ihrem einen Bein nur schwer weg - wenn der Druck zu hoch wird, "fliegt" sie weg - ein kleines Stück knapp über dem Boden.
Mehr geht nicht, da die Federn ziemlich kaputt sind.
Das wusste ich schon - das liegt wohl in erster Linie daran, dass sie zur Fortbewegung sich viel mit den Flügeln abgestützt hat.
Ich konnte aber sehen, dass sie, wenn sie auf sehr groben Rinden läuft, die Flügel nicht braucht als Stütze - also vielleicht können dann im Frühjahr heile Federn nachwachsen 

Das Futterproblem hätte ich einfach lösen können, indem ich an einer Stelle einfach die Futtertiere direkt auf dem Boden auf einem Tuch ausstreue.
Aber das Mobbing?

Ich beschloss, das andere große Flexarium rüber zu holen, und Fiete und Füssi dort ein eigenes Reich einzurichten.
Hat dann auch den Vorteil, dass ich es ausschließlich auf ihre Bedürfnisse einrichten kann.
Gesagt, getan.

Das 2. Flexi baute ich dort auf, wo Fussel vorher ihr Flexi hatte.
Ich habe es erst mal mit flachen Rinden an der Kante, Heidegrund (Späne und Moose) in der Mitte, ein paar Heuecken und einem Handtuch unter der Bade- und Futterschale, sowie einer Bandagierunterlage als Klettertuch ausgerüstet. In der Mitte steht eine Wärmeplatte, links die Tageslichtröhre mit UV und rechts eine Rotlichtlampe (die aber noch nicht an ist - da brauche ich auch erst die Körbe, da ja auch Füssi etwas "hüpffliegt".
Außerdem habe ich den zweien Fietes alte Mütze als Unterschlupf mit rein gelegt. Mit der Mütze als Nestchen kam sie ja her.
Nun werde ich die nächsten Tage beobachten, womit die Zwei am besten klar kommen und was sie am liebsten mögen und dann entsprechend modifizieren. 

Zuletzt gab es noch die Badewanne und frische Futtertiere rein.
Dann machte ich mich ran, die zwei aus dem großen Gehege zu holen.
Füssi konnte ich problemlos greifen -weniger, weil sie zutraulich war, sondern eher, weil sie damit nicht gerechnet hatte.
Ich setzte sie rüber und sie fiel erst mal begeistert über die Futtertiere her, die da frisch auf dem Handtuch lagen und damit leicht erreichbar waren.
Dann kam Fiete dran: Fiete haute sofort ab - und ich brauchte zwei Anläufe, bis ich sie zu fassen hatte.

Als ich Fiete raus nahm, fiel mein Blick auf ihr Füsschen und ich traute meinen Augen nicht 
Rund um die eine nach hinten gerichtete Zehe war eine riesige (etwa wie eine grosse Erbse oder eine kleine Haselnuss) blumenkohlartig gefurchte "Kugel".
Ich dachte zuerst, das ist ein Kotballen wie bei den Wellensittichen - wobei ich mir nicht erklären konnte, wo der herkommen sollte, denn das Gehege ist absolut sauber.
Ich wollte gerade ein wenig warmes Wasser in eine Schale füllen, um das anzuweichen, als ich sah, dss ich But in der Hand hatte 
Dieses Gebilde war an einer Stelle eingerissen und blutete! ...und das nicht zu knapp.
Ich war gelinde gesagt: entsetzt!
Zumal Vögel wirklich sehr schnell verbluten. Erstmal drückte ich mit einer Hand vorsichtig ein Küchenpapier auf die Stelle, damit die Blutung etwas Gegendruck hat.
Parallel füllte ich mit der anderen Hand eine Müslischale mit warmem Wasser, griff mir die Flasche mit der Hirtentäschel-Urtinktur und gab davon was in das Wasser.
Dann hielt ich das Füsschen da rein.
Nahezu sofort stand die Blutung ----- (Erleichterungssmiley fehlt)
Jetzt schaute ich mir das Gebilde genauer an:
Es war derb, schien gut durchblutet und umschloss die gesamte rückwärtige Zehe - nur die Krallenspitze schaute am Ende raus 
Auf der anderen Seite schien die Zehe nur noch an einem hauchdünnen Stück Haut zu hängen (Blutgefäss? Sehne?) - ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Zehe nicht mehr wirklich mit dem Fuss verbunden ist 
Ich war entsetzt!
Sofort griff ich zum Hörer und rief bei meinem TA an - auf beiden Nummern.
Leider meldete sich keiner.
Also erstmal kühlen Kopf bewahren:
1. es blutet nicht mehr.
2. Fiete scheint keinerlei Schmerzen zu haben und wirkt auch nicht geschwächt
also 3. erstmal in das neue Flexi in ihre Kuschelmütze mit einem kleinen Stück Küchenpapier unter dem Füsschen.
Füssi gesellte sich sofort zu Fiete und die zwei sassen da und kuschelten und quatschten - und ich konnte jetzt erst mal in Ruhe nachdenken:

Ich konnte mir partout nicht erklären, wie ich DAS riesen Gebilde übersehen haben konnte - ich meine so etwas wächst ja nicht über Nacht?
Aber ich habe definitiv nichts gesehen und Fiete war jeden Tag wie immer - absolut unauffällig im Verhalten.
Eine gigantische Umfangvermehrung - offenbar durchblutet - mir gingen die wildesten Sachen durch den Kopf 
Was tun? Auf jeden Fall musste das Ding weg. Würde Fiete sich das im Gehege noch mal aufreißen und ich stehe nicht daneben, verblutet sie mir wohlmöglich.
Wenn der Zeh wirklich, wie ich annahm nur noch an einer Sehne hing, dann musste der ganze Zeh ab.
Das geht nur mit Kauter, damit man die Gefäße sofort verödet bekommt, damit sie nicht verblutet.
Ich musste also noch einen TA auftreiben.
Als ich noch so überlegte, rief mein TA zurück, weil er meine Nr. auf dem Handy gesehen hatte - DANKE  
Ich schilderte ihm das und er meinte sofort: um 5 sei er zurück, ich könne dann sofort kommen.
Bis dahin behielt ich Fiete gut im Auge.
Zum Glück ging da nichts mehr auf.
Kurz vor halb 5 habe ich dann das kleine Transportflexi mit einem Handtuch ausgelegt und die zwei da rein gesetzt.
Als ich Fiete in der Hand hatte sah ich, dass dieses riesen Gebilde ganz klein geworden war - höchstens noch etwas mehr als stecknadelkopfgroß.
Es war offensichtlich ein Abzeß!, der aufgegangen ist ...."Erleichterung".....
Ich packte den beiden noch ihre Kuschelmütze ein und dann ging es los.
Mein TA bestätigte meinen Verdacht mit dem Abzeß.
Und es war tatsächlich so, dass die Zehe nicht mehr am Fuss war, sondern nur noch an einer dünnen Sehne zu hängen schien.
Also ich vermute, irgendwo muss Fiete irgendwann in den letzten Tagen mit der Zehe hängen geblieben sein und sich die Zehe abgerissen haben 
Ein Abzeß erklärt natürlich auch, warum ich vorher nichts gesehen habe.
Abzesse können ja wirklich "über Nacht" explodieren.
Da sie sich immer normal bewegte und nicht auffällig verhielt, hätte ich einen kleinen Abzess unter dem Fuß erst gesehen, wenn ich sie in der Hand habe - und in der Hand habe ich sie nur, wenn ich sie zum Grundreinmachen raus nehme.
Wie auch immer - die Zehe war ab und würde auch nicht wieder anwachsen.
Also hat mein TA diesen dünnen "Faden", der die Zehe noch am Fuß hielt, mit dem Kauter durchtrennt.
Das ging super schnell,war absolut sauber, kein Blut und Fiete verhielt sich keine Sekunde auffällig.
Als ich sie zurück setzte, lief sie völlig normal und unauffällig zurück zu Füssi in die Kuschelmütze "Erleichterung!)
Wir unterhielten uns noch ein wenig, um zu beobachten, ob es so bleibt und nach 10 Minuten schaute mein TA sich das noch mal an.
Alles bestens.
Wenn keine unerwarteten Komplikationen auftreten, sollte es das gewesen sein.
Der restliche Fuß und das Beinchen sahen absolut unauffällig aus.
Ich bin dann mit den beiden wieder nach Hause.
Fiete hat noch Arnica bekommen und dann kamen die zwei zurück in ihr Flexi, wo sie erstmal über das Futter herfielen.

.....was für ein Horror!
Und ich habe mir dann erst mal einen  gekocht und eine  gegönnt.....und mich ins Eßzimmer gesetzt, um einfach alle ein wenig zu beobachten und durchzuatmen.
Im großen Gehege scheinen sich alle gut eingelebt zu haben.
Wobei Helga scheint sich eher für Rauchschwalben als für Sid zu interessieren.
Sie hielt sich immer an Chip (oder Chap?) und suchte auch die Nähe zu Trixie, die aber Helga giftig weg biss.
Trixie kletterte aber hoch zu den anderen auf das Tischchen und setzte sich in die Nähe der anderen Rauchschwalben.
Sid war einige Male oben, fand das da aber doof und hüpfte wieder runter.
Und der andere Ch (Chap?) sitzt am liebsten immer etwas abseits und beobachtet.
Stelzi ist durch das ganze Gehege gezogen und hat alles gejagt, was sich bewegt.
Zum Schlafen ist sie nach ganz oben unter die Decke des Geheges gegangen.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich die Beziehungen weiter entwickeln.

Jetzt hoffe ich erstmal, dass Fiete das alles so gut überstanden hat, wie es heute den Anschein hatte.

Bei den Fotos unten sind noch welche von den letzten Tagen dabei - und natürlich die von heute.
Und meine Fliegenpuppenbestellung, die ich sofort gemacht habe, als ich wusste, wieviele Vögel ich dazu bekomme, ist auch angekommen - ca 1000 fette Goldfliegenpuppen


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2017)

Du meine Güte, was mal wieder für eine Aufregung . Ich hab vor lauter Spannung noch nicht mal , nur in einem Rutsch durchgelesen . 
Jetzt werde ich ganz in Ruhe noch mal von vorne anfangen, ist ja alles gut ausgegangen .


----------



## Tanny (29. Okt. 2017)

die beste Nachricht zuerst: Fiete ist topfit - man hat ihr keine Sekunde angemerkt, was da gestern abgelaufen ist 
Die anderen im großen Gehege benehmen sich, als wären sie schon immer hier gewesen  
Trixie und Sid sind auch immer häufiger mal zu den anderen hoch geklettert und haben sich nur noch selten unter dem Tischchen zu einer Pause getroffen. 
Da alle so entspannt waren, habe ich beschlossen, für die Flieger das Gehege tagsüber auf zu machen, so dass sie, wenn sie wollen in die Küche __ fliegen können. 
Damit sie auf dem Rückflug direkt ins Gehege zurück fliegen und nicht im Eßzimmer umher irren (da sind die zwei Fenster und Schränke, wo sie hinter fallen könnten) habe ich erst mal provisorisch mit dem Moskitonetz eine Art Riesentunnel zur Tür gebaut. 
Morgen werde ich unseren Gardinenladen anrufen und von denen an der Eßzimmerdecke 3 Schienen befestigen lassen, wo sie dann passende Gardinen dran aufhängen sollen. 
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass links und rechts von der Vorderkante des Geheges zur Tür eine wegschiebbare Gardine von der Decke bis zum Boden ist und quer an der Oberkante des Geheges entlang eine kürzere Gardine, die genau mit der Oberkante des Geheges abschließt. Wenn alle unten Gewichte im Saum haben, sollte sie immer gut bis unten abschließen und ich kann jederzeit da durch. 

Seit heute Vormittag hatte ich das Gehege vorne weit offen. 
Aber die Vögel scheinen sich in dem Gehege zumindest nicht unwohl zu fühlen, denn keiner machte Anstalten, raus zu gehen. 
Chap und Stelzi haben gelegentlich mal auf dem Spanngurt im Eingang gesessen und entspannt durch die gegend geschaut, aber sie zeigten keinerlei Ambitionen, die Umgebung außerhalb erkunden zu wollen  
Stelzi hat viel gejagt - ich hatte ihr bereits heute Morgen ein paar kleine Steppengrillen ausgesetzt und ganz besonders Helga knabberte schon wieder an den Ahornblättern rum. 
Da ich das ja jetzt schon häufiger beobachtet habe, habe ich den Vögel von draussen einen Haufen gemischtes Laub (von all den heimischen Laubgehözen, die wir hier angepflanzt haben) rein geholt und in beiden Flexarien verteilt. 
Stelzi wühlte da gleich freudig drin rum, Helga untersuchte verschiedene Blätter mit dem Schnabel und die anderen spazierten da zumindest interessiert durch 

Wirklich auffällig ist, dass auch Sid und Trixie deutlich aktiver geworden sind 
Ich denke, Ihnen tut der Zuwachs im Gehege richtig gut  

Bei Fiete und Füssi konnte ich beobachten, dass beide bevorzugt auf den Rinden unterwegs sind. 
Die Heidebodenüberstreu (Späne mit __ Moos) ist ungeeignet, weil Füssi beim Fortbewegen ja intensiv mit den Flügeln schlägt und dabei die Späne in alle Himmelsrichtungen wegfliegen, was ihr offensichtlich auch mißfällt. 
Auf Heu halten sie sich lieber auf und Füssi fällt es auf dem Heu auch leichter, ein wenig "abzuheben", um ein Stück vorwärts zu "fliegen", als auf einem Handtuch. 
Die Wärmeplatte interessiert beide gar nicht. Das Mützennest haben sie tagsüber 2 x aufgesucht und ein halbes Stündchen darin gekuschelt. 
Ansonsten sitzen sie eher auf der anderen Seite des Geheges auf einer Rinde. 
Fiete mag besonders gerne auf den bemoosten Bereichen der Rinde sitzen (darum besprühe ich das Moos jetzt täglich mit Wasser, damit es nicht vertrocknet  ) 

Also habe ich heute umgebaut: Wärmeplatte und Kletterbandage raus, dafür mehr flache Rinden rein und alle Heidelandflächen mit Heu abgedeckt. 
Dann war ich heute noch im Gartencenter, um für die beiden auch noch ein paar Küchenkräuter zu holen. 
__ Oregano war da, aber leider hatten sie nur Ananas und Currysalbei, keinen normalen. 
Also auf __ Salbei müssen sie warten. 
Stattdessen habe ich noch einen Topf Majoran und einen Topf Rucola mitgenommen. 
Am Oregano und am Majoran haben beide schon geknabbert und auch das Laub fanden sie ebenso spannend, wie die anderen nebenan  
Zum Schlafen haben die zwei sich heute Abend auf die Rinde bei den Kräutertöpfen begeben  

Soweit zu heute:


----------



## Krächzi (30. Okt. 2017)

Super! Unglaublich, was Du alles für das Federvieh tust. Eines Tages wird es noch so weit kommen, dass die ganze Wohnung eine einzige Voliere wird, und Du dann draußen im Zelt übernachtest und draußen kochst.


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2017)

eigentlich darf ich da gar kein "gefällt mir" drunter sitzen - weil draussen leben werde ich sicher nicht freiwillig  
Aber hier ist Platz genug für uns alle


----------



## Tanny (30. Okt. 2017)

Heute hatten wir einfach traumhaftes Wetter! 
keine Wolke am Himmel und strahlenden Sonnenschein 
Entsprechend sonnendurchflutet war das Esszimmer. 
 

Die Schwalben und Stelzi im Gehege haben das genossen und sich fast den ganzen Tag nur gesonnt. 
                  

In dem Flexi von Fiete und Füssi kam bis auf ein paar schmale Strahlen nichts an, weil ja das große Gehege davor stand. 
Aber da ich sehen konnte, dass die zwei versuchten, ebenfalls in dem bisschen Sonne zu sitzen,was dort an kam, überlegte ich, wie ich ihnen einen "Platz an der Sonne" schaffen kann  
Ich habe dann von der Diele eine von den Aufbewahrungsboxen geholt, sie mit Heu und Rinden ausgelegt, Futter und Wasser rein und das ganze direkt auf die Fensterbank gestellt. 
Dahin sind die zwei dann umgezogen, solange die Sonne auf das Fenster stand (ca von 11 Uhr bis 16 Uhr). 
Zur SIcherheit, falls insbesondere Füssi, die ja ein wenig fliegt, da rausfliegen sollte, habe ich eine sehr kuschelige, weiche Kamelhaarwolldecke auf den Boden vor der Fensterbank gelegt. 
Sie würde also, falls sie da runter segelt, sehr weich landen  
Die Befürchtung war aber überflüssig. 
Die Zwei lagen und saßen bis auf die Male, wo sie essen oder baden gingen nur flach auf ihrer Rinde in der Sonne und genossen das sichtlich genau so sehr, wie die anderen 
          

Nachdem sie am späten Nachmittag wieder umgezogen sind, haben sie sich für die Nacht wieder auf ihren Platz beim __ Oregano begeben. 
  

Insofern war heute ein ruhiger Tag, den alle einfach nur sehr genossen haben


----------



## jolantha (31. Okt. 2017)

Sag Bescheid, wenn Du noch mehr sonnige Tage bekommst, dann komm ich zu Dir, und leg mich dazu


----------



## Tanny (4. Nov. 2017)

Das waren ja mal wieder 2 verrückte Tage. 
Eigentlich wollte ich gestern Abend schon berichten. 
Aber Freitag hatten wir wettertechnisch "dicke Suppe" - und ich hatte null, also wirklich null Netz. 
Änderte sich leider auch heute nicht - trotz strahlendem Sonnenscheins  
Also habe ich mich heute geschlagene 5 Stunden mit Mobilfunkanbieter in 2 verschiedenen Mediamärkten rumgeschlagen. 
Läge an meinem Stick - der sei ja "historisch" - genau wie mein Laptop - könne ja nicht funktionieren  
...den Rest erspare ich EUch.... jetzt geht es wieder......

Eigentlich wollte ich gestern schon berichten, da ich gestern mit Trixie beim Tierarzt war. 
Trixie wird kahl um die Augen  
Feine RInge hatte sie schon länger - genau genommen bekam sie die eine Weile, nachdem Schwalbi und Moritz ausgeflogen waren. 
Sie mochte Schwalbi ja gerne - eigentlich war Schwalbi die einzige Schwalbe, die sie wirklich gerne in ihrer Nähe duldete. 
Nach Schwalbi s Wegflug war sie ja immer irgendwie ein wenig auf Distanz. 
Ich habe es in erster Linie darauf geschoben, dass sie eine Rauchschwalbe ist und die anderen zwei Mehlschwalben sind. 
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass sich das mit der Rauchschwalbengesellschaft ändert. 
Aber die Neuen werden auch alle auf Abstand gehalten - Trixie ist immer eher für sich. 
Und jetzt fing der schmale Ring ums Auge, den sie unverändert ja schon lange hat,  an in den letzten Tagen deutlich grösser zu werden und es entstand auch ums andere Auge ein Ring  
Ich habe sie also am Freitag eingepackt und bin mit ihr zum Tierarzt. 

Mein erster Verdacht war ja: __ Parasiten. 
Aber abgesehen davon, dss absolut nichts zu erkennen ist, ist die Haut auch komplett glatt, keine Reizungen und kein Juckreiz. 
Die AUgen sind in Ordnung und Trixie ist unverändert aktiv. 
Auch ihr sonstiges Gefieder ist absolut in Ordnung. 
Sie war schon immer schlank, aber irgendwie ist sie etwas dünner geworden  
Da ich in dem großen Gehege nicht wirklich sehen kann, welcher Vogel wie viel und was im EInzelnen futtert, kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass sie zu wenig oder nur einseitig futtert. 

Mein TA meinte, da das alles sehr "schier" aussieht und das alles nicht so unbedingt zu Parasiten passt, würde er nicht gerne erstmal mit entsprechenden Medikamenten dabei gehen, weil gerade Schwalben auf sehr vieles so extrem empfindlich reagieren. 
Da sie gleichzeitig auch etwas dünner geworden ist, besteht die Hoffnung, dass sie einfach zu wenig oder zu einseitig futtert und sich ein Mangel entwickelt. 

Ich werde sie also jetzt sehr kontrolliert quasi einzeln füttern, um genau sehen zu können,was und wieviel sie zu sich nimmt - und vor allem, dss sie auch wirklich die Vitamin/Mineralpulver nicht umschifft - und gleichzeitig riet mir mein TA die kahlen Stellen ständig zu fotodokumentieren, damit wir sofort erkennen, falls es fortschreitet. 

Jetzt nehme ich Trixie Morgens rüber ins kleinere Gehege zu den Mehlschwalben und setze sie Abends zurück ins große Gehege, damit sie da den Kontakt behält. 
Im "Mehlschwalbengehege" kann ich sie praktisch allein füttern - also kontrollieren wann sie was futtert. 
Das ging heute sehr gut und sie scheint auch nichts dagegen zu haben. 

Die anderen sind alle bestens drauf. 
Allerdings ist auch Sid nicht mit Helga warm geworden. 
Helga ist nach wie vor mehr auf die Rauchschwalben fixiert, während es Sid immer zu Füssi und Fiete zog. 
Jetzt habe ich Sid dann auch mit zu den beiden gesetzt. 

Füssi und Fiete verstehen sich blendend und hängen immer zusammen und nachdem Sid von beiden ein mal Bescheid bekommen hat, als sie zu aufdringlich wurde, durfte sie sich dort mit anschließen und jetzt kuscheln sie zu dritt. 
Mit Fietes Fuss ist übrigends alles in Ordnung - da ist absolut nichts nach gekommen  

Im großen Gehege sind Chip, Chap, Stelzi, Helga und Nachts Trixie. 
Das große Gehege ist eigentlich immer offen - aber keiner hat bisher einen Ausflug gemacht. 
  

Chap und Stelzi sitzen zwar öfter mal im "Ausgang - aber Ambitionen, rauszufliegen, haben sie nicht. 
Dafür jagen sie alle gerne  
Ich habe kleine und Micro-Heimchen, kleine Steppengrillen und Drosophilas im Gehege frei gelasssen und besonders Stelzi wühlt mit wahrer Leidenschaft im Laub rum und sammelt da die Krabbler raus. 
Ob Stelzi oder die anderen auch nach Mückenlarven und Wasserflöhen fischen, weiss ich nicht genau. 
Ich habe sowohl Stelzi, als auch Chip jetzt bereits öfter am "Miniteichrand" sitzen sehen...... 

Soweit also zu den neuesten Nachrichten. 
Jetzt drückt mal die Daumen, dass es bei Trixie wirklich nur eine Kombiantion aus "Psyche und Appetitlosigkeit" ist und ich sie irgendwie etwas "aufgeheitert" bekomme.....


----------



## Krächzi (5. Nov. 2017)

Liebeskummer gibt es also auch bei Schwalben.


----------



## Schwalbe17 (6. Nov. 2017)

Oje, da machen wir uns auch gleich Sorgen um Trixie...
jetzt wo Du so tolle Gesellschaft gefunden hast!
Wir drücken alle ganz fest die Daumen!!!

Und vielen Dank, dass Du den gefiederten Gästen
mit so viel Hingabe hilfst! 

Wenn wir Dich irgendwie unterstützen können, lass es uns wissen!


----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2017)

So, noch mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht:
ich habe jetzt die ganze Zeit recherchiert bis zum "get no" - ich habe absolut NICHTS über diese Symptomatik bei Vögeln im Allgemeinen und bei Wildvögeln oder gar Schwalben im besonderen gefunden. 

Es gibt zwar zahlreiche Erkrankungen (parasitär, virös und bakteriell), die mit Federverlust um die Augen einher gehen, aber bei allen kommt es auch zu mehr oder weniger starken Hautveränderungen und/oder zu weiteren Symptomen wie Juckreiz, Beläge an den Beinen, Wesensveränderungen  etc. 

Also im Prinzip bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher. 
Einerseits natürlich beruhigend, dass es offensichtlich nichts von den teilweise sehr schlimmen Erkrankungen zu sein scheint, abdererseits aber auch unbefriedigend, so im Dunkeln zu stochern.

Trixie ist nach wie vor unverändert vom Verhalten: 
sie ist viel und aktiv unterwegs, sass einige Male auch eine Weile zwischen den anderen, ohne, dass sie die anderen anfauchte - ganz besonders Chip darf in ihrer Nähe sein - und soweit ich es sehe hat sich an den kahlen Stellen bisher nichts vergrößert. 

Irgendeine Mangelerscheinung schließe ich fast aus, denn sie futtert eigentlich, wie ich jetzt genau beobachtet habe, gemischt - also durchs gesamte Angebot hindurch. 
Dass sie vermutlich die letzte Zeit zu wenig gefuttert hat, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, denn ich habe beobachtet, dass sie, wenn sie essen gehen will und gerade eine der anderen (außer Chip) auch zur Futterschale kommt, sie gleich geht (nicht, weil sie weg gejagt wird oder so, sondern einfach, weil SIE sich entfernen WILL) und sich dann auch nicht die Mühe macht, noch mal wieder zurück zu gehen. 
Sie lässt dann quasi eine Mahlzeit ausfallen (hier braucht es eigentlich einen "gegen die Stirn klopp Smiley...")
Da sie jetzt ihr Futter immer separat bekommt, isst sie auch normal - was für ein Theater 

Ansonsten sind alle gut drauf. 
Sid kann sich noch nicht entscheiden, in welchem Gehege sie nun sein will. 
Im Moment muss ich sie mindestens 2 x am Tag umsetzen. 

Außerdem war heute der Gardinenmensch da und hat alles ausgemessen - also demnächst werde ich dann vom Gehege zur Küche einen vernünftigen "Ausfluggang" haben 

Morgen ist erst mal wieder Großkampftag, da ich beide Gehege grundrein machen muss - 8 Vögel schaffen es schon ganz schön schnell, alles zu verdrecken - also Vögel umsetzen in die kleinen Flexis, gehege komplett ausräumen, alles schrubben und wieder neu einrichten..... und dann zuschauen, wie sie es in Null Komma Nichts wieder dreckig haben 

ich frag mich, ob man Schwalben auf eine Kloecke trainieren kann - also stubenrein bekommen könnte .

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Krächzi (7. Nov. 2017)

Vielleicht wird das ja was mit Trixi und Chip?  Dann geht auch ihr Liebeskummer weg


----------



## Krächzi (7. Nov. 2017)

....haben eigentlich alle Bachstelzen Doppelkrallen an den Füßen?


----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2017)

....da musste ich erstmal nachschauen, was Du meinst  ...und dann schauen, ob Stelzi wirklich Flossen hat 
Nein, sie hat ganz normale Füsse - ich schätze, das ist Schattenwurf auf dem Foto


----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2017)

Puh, DAS war ein Tag! 
Großputz im Schwalbengehege - eine echte Lebensaufgabe  

Ich habe intensiv überlegt, wie ich das Gehege gleich so umbauen kann, dass ich nicht alle paar Tage alles leer räumen und reinigen muss. 
Für diese Grundreinigungen muss ih ja alle Vögel raus nehmen und solange in die Transportflexis befördern, da sie sonst vermutlich einen herzinfarkt kriegen, wenn ich im Gehege herumwühle. 
Da sie alle nicht handzahm sind, also auf den Finger kommen, wie Tixie damals, ist das Herausfangen auch Stress für die Kleinen. 

Also habe ich überlegt, dass ich erst einmal eine dicke Schicht Vogelsand im gesamten Gehege ausbreite. 
Das hatte sich ja bereits letzten WInter bewährt, weil der Sand die Feuchtigkeit im Kot sofort bindet und sich der Kot mittels Katzenstreuschaufel leicht aufnehmen lässt. 

Dann war der Plan, die Hauptaufenthaltsorte der Schwalben, also Kletteräste, Tische etc. mehr nach vorne und in die Mitte zu befördern, so dass ich von vorne da bequem ran komme zum Kot wegnehmen, ohne  immer quer durch dieses 1 Meter tiefe Gehege "kriechen" zu müssen (und dabei  die Schwalben und vor allem Stelzi in höchste Aufregung zu versetzen). 
Dasselbe mit den Pflanzen: sie wollte ich auch weiter nach vorne holen, um das Gießen zu erleichtern. 
Das ist wirklich der einzige Nachteil dieses riesen Flexariums, daß es nur von einer Seite einen Zugang gibt. 

Wenn soweit alles aufgebaut ist, konnte ich dann alle Bereiche, die nicht unter Sitzgelegenheiten liegen, mit den unterschiedlichen Bodengründen über dem Vogelsand abstreuen: Rinden, Heidelandstreu, Heu, Wiesenkräuter - und dann zum Schluss die Kaminholzrinden verteilen. 

Als erstes fuhr ich also gegen 10 Uhr in die Stadt, um Vogelsand zu holen. 10 Pakete - 30 kg...... (habe aber nur 6 gebraucht) 
Bis Mittags hatte ich alles beisammen und zudem alles soweit vorbereitet dass ich die Schwalben und Stelzi umsetzen konnte.....(die drei Transportflexarien(eines für die Rauchschwalben, eines für die Mehlschwalben und eines für Stelzi mit Sitzrinde und Futter  einrichten), Müllbeutel, Spänewanne, Bürsten etc bereit stellen.), 

Trixie, Chip, Füssi, Fiete, Sid und Helga konnte ich relativ schnell einfangen und in die Flexarien befördern. 
Chap und Stelzi gestaltete sich richtig schwierig. 
Die beiden __ fliegen einfach zu gut - und sind mir erst mal in die Küche abgehauen 
Es dauerte bestimmt eine Stunde, bis ich die Zwei schließlich, nachdem sie eigenständig zurück ins Gehege geflogen sind, zu fassen bekam. 
Stressfrei sieht anders aus - das möchte ich möglichst nicht noch mal machen müssen. 
Ich werde also daran arbeiten, dss die Zwei tagsüber häufiger mal das Gehege verlassen und in die Küche auf die Fernsehantenne  fliegen. 
Dann können sie bei der nächsten Putzaktion einfach von dort zuschauen  

Nachdem ich alle in den Flexis hatte, habe ich die 3 Flexarien auf der Fensterbank platziert (die Sonne schien auch noch schön) und die Rückseiten mit einem Handtuch abgehängt, damit die Vögel mein Gewühle nicht sehen können und nur die AUssicht nach draussen haben. 

Dann ging es los - das Gehege ausräumen und alle Sitzstangen, Rinden, Tische und so weiter abschrubben, Teich sauber machen, alle Kräutertöpfe raus, abduschen etc.  und dann alles neu einrichten. 
        

Meine Küche sah aus wie ein Schlachtfeld und der Tag war schneller um, als ich schauen konnte. 
Gegen 17 Uhr war alles so weit fertig, dass die Schwalben und Stelzi zurück konnten 
Chap und Stelzi sind erst Mal ein paar Runden aufgeregt hin und her geflogen, haben sich aber dann sehr schnell beruhigt und alle neuen Sitzmöglichkeiten ausprobiert. 
Helga, Chip, Trixie und Sid sind überall durch das Gehege gelaufen und "gehüpftflogen" und haben jede Klettermöglichkeit nach oben in Augenschein genommen. 
Keine halbe Stunde später waren bereits alle drei Futterstellen gut frequentiert  
                        


Bei Fiete und Füssi habe ich den Futterplatz geändert. 
 Insbesondere Füssi fällt es leichter, direkt von den Rinden zu futtern (bevorzugt die bemooste Rinde), als aus der Schale. 
Darum habe ich schon immer da das meiste Futter hin gestreut.
Allerdings musste ich diese Rinde dann auch bei jeder Fütterung raus nehmen, vorsichtig von Futterresten im __ Moos befreien und zurück legen. 
Das war immer sehr unpraktisch. 
Im großen Gehege hatte ich immer einen voll bemoosten alten Ziegelstein liegen, der auf der flachen Seite eine leichte Vertiefung hat. 
Diesen habe ich jetzt zur Naturfutterschale umfunktioniert - und er kommt super an  
Da kann ich altes Futter einfach absammeln 
          

Da Trixie in dem neu eingerichteten, durch den Umbau sehr viel geräumigeren Gehege (ich habe es ja jetzt mehr auf die Flieger und Stangensitzer eingerichtet, weil Füssi und Fiete ja ihr eigenes Reich haben) extrem viel am Herumlaufen war, hatte ich etwas Sorge um ihre Beine. 
Sie ist ja die einzige Rauchschwalbe, die gar nicht fliegen kann und absolut alles über die Beine machen muss - das kann gerade bei Rauchschwalben schnell zu Problemen führen, weil die dünnen, langen Beine nicht auf ein Leben als Fußgänger und Kletterer ausgerichtet sind. 
Darum habe ich Trixie schließlich lieber rüber zu Fiete und Füssi gesetzt, denn da sind die Wege zwischen Futter, Wasser und Sitzplätzen kürzer und nicht so steil. 
Außerdem hat das kleine Gehege weiterhin komplett Heideboden und Heueinstreu, was Beine und Federn weniger belastet. 
Für Trixie war das offensichtlich auch in Ordnung.

Auf dem Foto ist von den Dreien nicht viel zu sehen, da sie nachdem sie gefuttert haben, sich alle 3 in ihre Kuschelecke hinter dem __ Oregano verzogen haben.
    

Nachdem dann endlich alle Vögel versorgt waren, habe ich erstmal Pferde und Hunde versorgt und dann war feierabend. 
meine Küche sieht aus, wie ein Schlachtfeld - aber dazu hatte ich heute keine Lust mehr. 
Die wird dann morgen aufgeräumt


----------



## Krächzi (8. Nov. 2017)

Super hingekriegt, das Hotel Afrika. Nur dass Trixi jetzt halt von ihrem Chip getrennt ist.
Faszinierend ist auch die geordnete Fliegenzucht in den Strümpfen am Küchenfenster.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Nov. 2017)

Lach! Und ich habe schon gerätselt, was Kirstin für merkwürdige Vorhänge hat! Fotos vergrößert ankucken hilft doch sehr! 

Super Biotop Kirstin, hast Du wunderschön gemacht. Ich hoffe, dass es in Deinem Zuhause auch so eine gemütliche Ecke für DICH gibt! Hast Du ein eigenes Kirstin-Flexarium? Mit Kaffeeteich und Gummibärchenbaum?


----------



## Bea50 (12. Nov. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
mein Mann hatte gerade eine super Idee, wie Du die Schwalbis stubenrein bekommen könntest. Du leitest ja auch alles von Deinen Beobachtungen der Vögel in der Natur ab. Wir müssen leider jedes Jahr wieder beobachten, das unsere Schwalben bevorzugt unser Auto vollkacken. Folglich müsstest Du dann ja nur ein Modellauto, z.B. von Barbi oder so ins Flexarium stellen. Die sind ja aus Plaste Elaste und somit vielleicht sogar spülmaschinenfest. Berichte uns doch bitte, ob es klappt.

P.S. "Wer den Schaden hat......

Ganz liebe ernst gemeinte Grüße von den Mecki-fFndern und große Anerkennung für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz mit dem kleinen Federvieh.


----------



## Tanny (13. Nov. 2017)

Bea, ich glaube, das mit dem Auto funktioniert nicht - die gehen nicht zum Auto, weil es so ein schönes Klo ist, sondern Ihr habt Euer Auto einfach auf ihrem Klo geparkt 

So, mal wieder Zeit für einen kleinen Zwischenstand 
Also der Umbau hat sich offensichtlich gelohnt.
Irgendwie gefällt es den Vögeln so besser 
Sie sind alle viel mehr im gesamten Gehege unterwegs und sind nicht mehr ständig nur auf einer Ecke versammelt.
Trixie wollte schon am nächsten Morgen nachdem ich sie zu Füssi und Fiete befördert hatte, wieder zurück.
Sie wirkte auch gut erholt, also habe ich sie wieder zu den anderen gesetzt.
Da bewegt sie sich jetzt deutlich ruhiger und scheint mir zufrieden zu sein.

Die kahlen Stellen werden glaube ich nicht mehr wirklich größer - aber ganz sicher bin ich mir immer nicht.
Mal wirken sie kleiner (obwohl das ja gar nicht geht - schließlich wachsen Federn nicht über Nacht), mal wieder etwas größer.
Aber nach wie vor ist Trixie super drauf und es gibt keinerlei sonstige Auffälligkeiten.

Helga und Sid haben endlich zusammen gefunden 
Ich hatte ja nur die zwei  zusammen in einer der Transportboxen, als ich grundrein machte.
Ich habe das Gefühl, der halbe Tag allein miteinander hat ihnen Zeit gegeben, sich kennenzulernen und festzustellen, dass sie beide Mehlschwalben sind 
Jedenfalls sitzen sie jetzt ganz oft irgendwo dicht aneinander gekuschelt und zwitschern sich an 
Es ist, als ob sie sich gesucht und endlich gefunden haben.

Chip pendelt ein wenig zwischen Chap und Trixie hin und her und ansonsten halten sich Chap und Stelzi meist eher in den oberen Etagen des Geheges auf und gehen nur zum Baden, Jagen und Futtern runter.

Freitag sind dann auch endlich die Schutzkörbe für die Rotlichtlampen gekommen und ich habe sie gleich in die Gehege eingebaut.
Trixie brauchte keine 10 Minuten, da sass sie unter dem Rotlicht und hat den Platz am Freitag auch nicht mehr verlassen.
Seit Samstag geht sie immer mal so für eine halbe Stunde unter das Rotlicht (pro Tag).

Die anderen suchen den Rotlichtplatz auch gerne mal auf, sitzen da aber eher nur in der Nähe.
Insgesamt habe ich den EIndruck, als ob die ganze Truppe so langsam "angekommen" ist und alle sich aneinander und an den Tagesablauf gewöhnt haben.

Füssi und Fiete nutzen das Rotlicht ebenfalls gerne mal für ein Stündchen.
Bei ihnen habe ich den Kräutertopf auf der Fensterseite weggenommen und stattdessen als "Dach" zum Unterschlüpfen eine Wärmeplatte aufgestellt.
(Die ist nicht angeschlossen, sondern dient lediglich als Dach).
Ich habe den Eindruck, die zwei bevorzugen einen überdachten Rückzugsort.
Das scheint typisch für die Mehlschwalben zu sein - auch Sid und Helga sitzen, wenn sie Pause machen am liebsten unter einem der Tische.

Ansonsten sind Füssi und Fiete mittlerweile ganz dicke Freunde.
Was sie heute Abend veranstaltet haben - keine Ahnung - auf jeden Fall haben sie dabei ganz schön viel gesabbelt - und böse klang das nicht (siehe Foto) 

Fotos von gestern und heute - in zwei Beiträgen - sind zu viele


----------



## Tanny (13. Nov. 2017)

...und noch ein paar:


----------



## Tanny (14. Nov. 2017)

PS - für die, die Facebook haben, könnt Ihr hier das Gezwitscher hören 
Irgendwie sind meine Videodateien immer zu groß, um sie hier hochladen zu können.


----------



## Tanny (21. Nov. 2017)

So, mal wieder ein update 
Zunächst einmal habe ich, nachdem eine andere Päpplerin begeistert von ihren Soldatenfliegen berichtete (sie sollen nur sehr schwerfällig __ fliegen, wenn es unter 24 Grad warm ist und somit auch für die Fußgänger erjagbar sein) 1000 Soldatenfliegenlarven bestellt, die dann auch postwendend ankamen und nun in einer großen Kiste am Fenster auf den Schlupf hin arbeiten 
Außerdem sind wieder 3000 Heimchen und 1000 Steppengrillen zum Auffüttern in Boxen gelandet, bevor sie nach Sibirien umzogen 
     

Den Schwalben und Stelzi ging es allen die Tage seit dem letzten Eintrag unverändert gut und bei Trixie habe ich nicht den Eindruck, als würden die Augenringe größer 
           

Dann bin ich vor einigen Tagen eher zufällig über eine Dissertation von 2007 gestolpert, wo es um das Vogelauge und sein Sehen und in dem Zusammenhang um Beleuchtung ging.
Das war sehr spannend - zumal auch alle möglichen Leuchtmittel untersucht wurden.
Insbesondere gab es da mal konkrete Angaben dazu, in welchem Verhältnis die UVA und UVB Anteile im Gesamtspektrum für Vögel ideal sind.
Außerdem wurden bei entsprechenden Untersuchungen bei einigen Reptilienleuchtmitteln selbst mit Vorschaltgerät noch Restflicker festgestellt, die für das Vogelauge sichtbar und belastend sind.
Was mir z.B. auch nicht bewusst war ist, dass man einen Vogelbauer niemals in einem Raum mit Fernseher oder PC haben sollte bzw. zumindest nicht so, dss der Vogel gezwungen ist, auf den Bildschirm zu sehen - er muss sich dem EInfluss vollständig entziehen können.
Für unzählige Ziervögel in deutschen Wohnzimmern, die nicht aus ihrem Käfig weg können, muss das eine absolute Dauerqual sein.

Wie auch immer, neuerdings haben Arcadia und einige andere Leuchtmittelhersteller spezielle, elektronische (und damit wohl flickerfreie)  Vogellampen, die sowohl das optimale UV Verhältnis (2,4% UVB und 12% UVA) liefern, als auch das restliche Tageslichtspektrum auf den Vogel optimiert.
Ich habe mir daraufhin von Arcadia die BirdLamp bestellt um das auszuprobieren.
Und es war tatsächlich so, dass die Vögel alle innerhalb von höchstens 20 Minuten aus dem Lichtbereich der Reptilienlampen in den Lichtbereich der Birdlamp wechselten.
Daraufhin habe ich die Reptilienbeleuchtung komplett gegen Vogellampen ausgetauscht 

Sonntag spielten dann plötzlich Füssi und Fiete in ihrem Flexi verrückt 
Sie wollten UNBEDINGT rüber zu den anderen 
Ich habe sie dann rüber gesetzt und sofort waren beide absolut zufrieden.
Da das große Gehege für Füssi nicht optimal eingerichtet war, da sie ja nur eingeschränkt gut zu Fuss ist, stand also der Plan für Montag fest:
Gehege komplett umbauen.
Damit sie mir nicht wohlmöglich über Nacht im Miniteich ertrinkt, weil sie da nicht raus kommt oder so, habe ich das Wasser für die Nacht erstmal bis auf wenige Millimeter raus geschöpft.
Weil ich für den Umbau sowieso das gesamte Gehege würde leer räumen müssen, plante ich auch gleich, den __ Ahorn auszutauschen, da dieser mittlerweile arg zugekotet war.
Ich habe also Abends noch eine kleine, wild gesääte Erle vom Trailplatz ausgebuddelt, in einen Topf gesetzt und so weit frei geschnitten, dass nur noch ein paar Sitzzweige übrig blieben.

Montag Morgen wollte ich gerade los zum EInkaufen (Bodengrund für das Gehege und neue Küchenkräuter), als mein Gardinenladen anrief, ob er die Gardinen am Nachmittag anbauen könne.
Das passte ja super, da ich für die Gehegeerneuerung die Vögel sowieso rausfangen und in die kleinen Transportboxen setzen musste.
Damit sie durch die Bauarbeiten nicht gestresst würden, habe ich sie also in den Transportboxen vor dem Wohnzimmerfenster aufgereiht:
In einer Box die vier Mehlschwalben, in einer Chip und Chap, in einer Trixie und in einer Stelzi.
Alle nebeneinander, so dass sie aus dem Fenster schauen, aber sich auch gegenseitig sehen konnten.
Dazu die VogelCD und viele Futtertiere und ihre Welt war in Ordnung 

Dann ging es los mit dem Umbau.
Beim AUsräumen sind mir haufenweise lebende Heimchen aus dem Gehege abgehauen, die sich unter den Rinden und im Laub verkrochen hatten.
Ich sammel immer noch Heimchen aus der Wohnung ein 
Das Ausräumen ging ja ruckzuck - aber das EInrichten war dann eine echte Herausforderung:

- Es mussten am Boden viele verschiedene Sitzmöglichkeiten sein, so dass die Füsschen der Fußgänger immer unterschiedlich greifen können.
- Nichts durfte zu steil oder hoch sein, damit Füssi nirgends hängen bleibt.
- Die Kanten mussten ausgepolstert werden, damit sie nirgends stecken bleibt.
- Der Miniteich musste so eingerichtet werden, dass insbesondere Füssi überall problemlos Halt findet und raus kommt, aber auch so, dass die anderen richtig baden konnten.
- Die Kräutertöpfe mussten so stehen, dass sie a) auch von unten erreichbar sind und b) so weit überall abstehen, dass Füssi und Fiete, die ja beide extrem mit den Flügeln schlagen, wenn sie irgendwo hin wollen, nirgends ständig gegen schlagen und sich die Federn noch weiter verletzen.
- Die Rotlichtlampe musste so platziert werden, dass sie beim Baden der Vögel keine Wasserspritzer abbekommt.
- Last not least: die Klettermöglichkeiten und oberen Sitzgelegenheiten so, dass die "Flieger" und "Kletterer" den Fußgängern nicht ständig ins Futter oder auf den Kopf koten.
Also im Prinzip - fast keine Anforderungen 

Als ich Nachmittags fast fertig war, kam das Gardinenhaus und installierte mir die Vorhänge 
Das ist so klasse geworden und endlich richtig, richtig bequem - ich bin begeistert!
Und dann noch das Sahnehäubchen:
Der Inhaber des Gardinenhauses findet so toll, dass ich mich um die Wildvögel kümmere, dass das eine richtig große Spende wurde 

Nachdem die Gardinenleute wieder weg waren, habe ich noch die Verkabelung der Lampen wieder hergestellt und Futtertiere vorbereitet und dann sind die Vögel zurück ins alte neue Heim gezogen.

Ich würde sagen: sowohl der Umbau, als auch die Gardinen sind ein voller Erfolg

Alle 8 Vögel kommen hervorragend mit der neuen EInrichtung klar und es scheint ihnen zu gefallen.
Diesmal habe ich ja bei den Kräutertöpfen unter anderen auch eine Melisse mitgebracht
- und über die sind sämtliche Schwalben regelrecht hergefallen 
(ich bringe immer mal etwas anderes mit und wenn ein Kräutertopf zu sehr eingekotet ist (von den Fliegern), wandert der in den Garten und es gibt einen Neuen)

Hier die Fotos von heute:

Der alte "Moskitonetzvorhang" und die alte Gehegevariante:
   

Und das neue Gehege mit dem neuen Vorhang:
                   

....und hier sind die Bewohner im neuen alten Reich:


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Nov. 2017)

CHAPEAU  Kirstin,
einmalig tolle Idee und Umsetzung!


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Nov. 2017)

Moment,
ich muss kurz runter zur Garderobe.
Jetzt den Hut aufsetzen (ist ein Australischer Cowboy-Hut) und den ziehe ich jetzt mit einer tiefen Verbeugung vor dir liebe Kirstin.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (22. Nov. 2017)

.....aber das ist zuviel des Lobes.... ich hatte ja nur die Idee.... 
Die Umsetzung hat ja dann die Gardinenfirma gemacht  
Ich hätte das mit meinen 2 linken Händen niemals so schön hinbekommen.....


----------



## Daufi (22. Nov. 2017)

Ach Quatsch! Lass dich ruhig auch mal loben! Müßte man viel öfters tun...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Nov. 2017)

It’s the idea that counts!


----------



## Christine (23. Nov. 2017)

Eines Tages wird das ganze Dorf feststellen, dass es keine Vögel mehr gibt. Warum? Weil die alle bei Kirstin vor der Tür sitzen und um Einlaß betteln.
Einfach genial. Und diese Mühe und der Zeitaufwand. Einfach....mir fehlen grad die Superlative...
deshalb gibt es nur


----------



## Tanny (19. Dez. 2017)

So, ich glaube, es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein update  

Also, den Schwalben und Stelzi geht es blendend. 
Toi, toi, toi hat es bisher keinerlei Probleme gegeben - und so darf es auch bleiben. 
Bis auf eine Ausnahme: 
Letzten Sonntag habe ich bei unserem örtlichen Tierheim zum Tag der offenen Tür "Weihnachten im Tierheim" auch meine WIldvogel-Rettung vorgestellt. 
Ergo war ich quasi den ganzen Tag weg. 
Nur Mittags bin ich ein mal kurz nach Hause gefahren, um die Vögel zu füttern und das Futter für meine Pferde für Abends hinzustellen. 

Als ich bei den Schwalben rein schaute traf mich der Schlag: da war auf einem Sitzast, der am Boden liegt ein ca 5€ Stück großerBlutfleck 
Auf dem Weg zu den Fenstersitzplätzen und auf einem der Sitzspanngurte waren kleine Blutspuren  
Ich war entsetzt. 
Erstmal habe ich mir eine Schwalbe nach der anderen rausgegriffen (was sie allesamt absolut Mist fanden und fürchterlich schimpften) und untersuchte sie akriebisch auf Verletzungen...... absolut NICHTS! 
Ich habe hin und her gerätselt, wo das Blut her kam - natürlich war ich froh, nichts gefunden 
zu haben - aber andererseits hatte ich auch Angst, etwas übersehen zu haben. 

Dann endlich fiel der Groschen: Ich hatte Morgens in der Waschküche eine wirklich gigantisch große Spinne entdeckt, 
die ich eingefangen und ins Vogelgehege geworfen habe. 
Ich vermute, eine meiner Fußgängermehlschwalben hat sich mit wahrer Begeisterung drauf gestürzt und ihr den Garaus gemacht. 
Das wird entsprechende Spuren hinterlassen haben 

Ansonsten sind die Schwalben alle am Mausern 
Ich finde praktisch täglich ausgefallene Federn und der Miniteich, der eifrig zum Baden genutzt wird, ist täglich voller kleiner Flaumfedern. 

Stelzi macht jetzt gelegentlich mal Ausflüge in die Küche, fliegt ein paar Runden und sitzt dann begeistert am Küchenfenster und schaut raus. 
Chap fliegt mit in die Küche, kehrt aber nach ein paar Runden zurück ins Gehege - in der Küche sitzen mag sie nicht. 

Hier ein paar Fotos aus der letzten Zeit. 
Wer von Euch Facebook hat, kann auf der Seite "Wildvogel-Rettung" auch drei Videos schauen - unter anderem ist da eines mit viel 
Gesang - die Vögel sind hier wirklich fröhlich drauf  

                                              

...und dann war da noch......davon erzähle ich im nächsten Beitrag


----------



## Tanny (20. Dez. 2017)

Ja, und dann war da noch....

Seit Freitag habe ich hier 4 köpfigen Zuwachs, der eher nicht in unsere Natur gehört. 
AM 9. Dezember hat in der FB Gruppe Notfedern jemand eine e-bay Anzeige verlinkt, die mir den Atem stocken ließ. 
Ich habe sie da mal abfotogrfiert damals: 
  

Die Vögel wurden mit und in diesem Käfig angeboten. 
Derselbe Anbieter hatte in einer anderen e-bay Anzeige noch eine große Vogelvoliere zum Verkauf drin. 
Eine Freundin aus Niedersachsen hat in meinem Auftrag gleich mal Kontakt aufgenommen und Kaufinteresse bekundet.

Da nicht auszuschließen war, dass es sich hier um einen dieser ominösen Kofferraumhändler handelt, 
der sich von gutgläubigen Leuten gegen Schutzgebühr die Tiere samt Equipment erschlichen hat und dann die Vögel in den Minikäfig umsetzt, 
um die Voliere separat verscherbeln zu können,
(die Leute wollen ihre Lieblinge meist in allerbeste Hände abgeben, weil sie aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Tiere nicht mehr halten können),
habe ich zunächst das Bremer Veterinäramt eingeschaltet. 
Wenn die Behörden da nicht tätig werden können, weil mitleidige Leute die Tiere da rauskaufen,  folgen gleich die nächsten armen Tiere, 
die in diesem Elend landen - ist wie mit dem  florierenden Welpengeschäft 

Das Vet Amt war dann da vorstellig und, da dieser Mensch erstmals auffällig war, konnten sie nur Auflagen zur Unterbringung machen. 
Erst in Wiederholungsfällen oder wenn die Auflagen nicht erfüllt werden, können sie Bußgelder verhängen oder beschlagnahmen. 

Genau das ist der Grund, warum man nie, niemals sein Tier kostenlos oder nur gegen eine Schutzgebühr, 
die deutlich unter dem Wert der Tiere und des zugehörigen Equipments liegt, abgeben sollte. 

Nachdem das Vet Amt da war, der Mensch also a) aktenkundig war und b) nun weiss, dass er unter Beobachtung steht, 
sind wir (meine Bekannte und ich) dann hin gefahren und haben die vier armen Vögel da raus gekauft. 
Da ich auf Ziervögel nun gar nicht eingestellt bin, hat mir unser Elmshorner Tierheim vorübergehend eine Voliere geliehen, bis meine, die 
ich gleich letzte Wochen bestellt hatte, da war. 

Die vier Nymphensittiche klebten in diesem Minikäfig und hatten in ihrer Verzweiflung bereits sämtliche Gitterbeschichtungen abgenagt. 
An Futter bekamen sie ausschließlich Sonnenblumenkerne und Eifutter - beides absolut ungeeignet für Nymphensittiche  
Da waren sie eingepfercht: 
     

ALs wir bei mir ankamen und sie erstmal in die Tierheimvoliere umsetzten, konnte man ihre Erleichterung mit Händen greifen: 
        

Der eine (der helle) hatte sich in seiner Verzweiflung an Bauch und Rücken komplett kahl gerupft. 
Auch an dem Abend, wo er bei mir ankam hat er sich noch gerupft. 
Aber bereits ab dem nächsten Tag war das vorbei und er rupft sich nicht mehr  

Montag kam dann meine bestellte Voliere und ich habe den Tag mit AUfbau verbracht - warum habe ich bloss zwei linke Hände
wenn es um Schrauberarbeiten geht 
Abends hatte ich es aber dann doch geschafft und die vier sind noch mal umgezogen. 
Ich glaube, sie konnten ihr Glück kaum fassen: SOoooo viel Platz 

Nun werden sie erst mal hier bleiben, damit sie sich erholen können. 
So, wie es im Moment aussieht, können sie nächsten Sommer (ca ab Mai) zu einer Halterin in eine 
große AUßenvoliere mit vielen anderen Nymphis. 
Das geht aber erst zum Sommer, da es jetzt zu kalt wäre, weil ihr Gefieder ja durch die Wohnungshaltung nicht an das Wetter angepasst ist. 
Seit sie in der großen Voliere sitzen, singen sie sogar 
Da der kleine gerupfte Mann immer friert, habe ich die große Wärmeplatte in einer Ecke oben auf die Voliere gestellt, so dass 
der Kleine sich direkt darunter setzen kann, was er auch gerne nutzt  

Soweit also die neuesten Neuigkeiten zu meinem AUsflug in die Exotenwelt.....


----------



## slavina (20. Dez. 2017)

So toll ,Du bist echt ein Engel....was Du alles leistest " Hut ab " Die Voliere für die Nymphensittiche ist ja toll,darf ich mal fragen wo Du die bekommen hast ? Ich suche auch gerade eine gute Voliere und die sieht echt toll aus.


----------



## jolantha (20. Dez. 2017)

Danke für Deine neuen Berichte, und dir und Deinen Lieben ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Dez. 2017)

Kirstin, ganz ehrlich... Du bist ein 'verrücktes Huhn'!
Wo soll das noch enden????
 Kirstin, Schutzengel der __ Pieper!

Ich hoffe, Deine Neuerwerbungen leben sich schnell ein und erholen sich gut!


----------



## Krächzi (20. Dez. 2017)

Bei Stelzi am Küchenfenster dachte ich für einen Moment "was hat Kirstin denn da für riesige antike Vasen in der Küche", aber dann habe ich gesehen, dass es ja Deine Fliegenzucht - Strumpfhose" ist und habe mich gewundert, dass sich nicht mehr Vögel für dieses für sie äußerst interessante Objekt interessieren


----------



## Tanny (20. Dez. 2017)

ja, ein bisschen verrückt war das sicher - aber
- die 4 brauchten Hilfe
-im Wohnzimmer war noch Platz (okay, Schreibtisch musste weichen - aber wer braucht schon einen Schreibtisch  )
- bald ist Weihnachten
- die Anschaffung der Voliere (die auch jederzeit anbaubar und auch rausstellbar ist) war eine gute Investition letztendlich auch in die Wildvogelrettung

Insofern war es eigentlich gar nicht sooooo verrückt 

Tina, die Voliere ist von www.volierenbau.de
ich habe die aus Edelstahl genommen, weil ich ja nicht weiss, was da in Zukunft so alles für Vögel mal vorübergehend drin sein werden und weil ich sie vielleicht ja auch irgendwann mal raus bauen will.
Das ging sehr schnell: Dienstag bestellt, überwiesen, Freitag Versandmitteilung, Montag da.
Aufbau war auch einfach - konnte ich allein bewerkstelligen.
Diese ist 2 x 2 x 1 Meter (HBT) groß.

Euch auch allen, falls wir uns nicht mehr hören bzw schreiben
besinnliche und entspannte Feiertage und einen gesunden und ruhigen Rutsch ins Neue Jahr


----------



## Bea50 (21. Dez. 2017)

Liebe Kirstin,
die Nymphensittiche sehen sehr zufrieden aus in der tollen neuen Voliere. Ich denke, sie hätten kein besseres Zwischenquartier finden können und hoffe, das sie fit werden, für den neuen Platz in der Außenvoliere. Schön zu lesen, das es Deinen anderen Schützlingen in Ihrem Winterquartier auch so gut geht. Wie geht es eigentlich Fussel?

Ich wünsche Dir und den Vögeln schöne Weihnachten und hoffe auf neue Berichte im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Tanny (22. Dez. 2017)

Danke 
Fussel geht es soweit ich gehört habe sehr gut. 
Sie versteht sich mit ihrem Kumpel gut und geniesst es vermutlich, dass sie ein riesen reich mit vielen 
Versteckmöglichkeiten für sich hat, wo nicht so viel Unruhe und ständige Veränderung ist, wie bei mir


----------



## pipi.Feldsperling (27. Dez. 2017)

Servus,

Mit genug Zoom kann man auch den Fussel Fotografieren . Es geht Ihm soweit gut wie ich meine. Pipi und Fussel verbringen viel Zeit zusammen auf den Plätzchen und schauen zusammen aus dem Fenster den Meisen beim Futtern zu  Den Christbaum findet er auch super, weil ein sehr gutes Versteck. Foto davon wäre sinnlos weil "Suchbild" .

lg aus Wien, Dietmar


----------



## Tanny (27. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Dietmar, 
 das sind ja tolle Fotos 

So deutlich habe ich Fussel noch auf keinem Foto gesehen - sie sieht richtig gut aus 

Das mit dem Weihnachtsbaum kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. 
Dann werdet Ihr wohl jetzt ganzjährig Weihnachten haben 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Krächzi (31. Dez. 2017)

Süß! Hoffen wir, dass sie morgen bei dem Geballer nicht zu sehr erschrecken (Deine Piepmätze, Kirstin, natürlich auch nicht), und wer weiß - vielleicht tut sich im Frühjahr was Nachwuchsmäßiges bei den Spatzen.


----------



## Tanny (31. Dez. 2017)

ich gehe davon aus, dass die Überwinterer und die Nymphen wenig von dem Mitternachtsspektakel mitbekommen. 
Mein Grundstück ist Silvesternacht taghell erleuchtet (damit sowohl für die Pferde als auch für die Wildtiere die Lichtblitze entschärft werden und, wenn sie erschrocken auffliegen, sie sehen, wo sie hinfliegen) und ich habe drinnen wie draußen CD s in Endlosschleife mit "Musik aus der Natur" also Aufnahmen aus Gärten und Parks bzw. feld und Flur - das überdeckt die Knaller etwas und vor allem klingen die Tierstimmen darauf nicht ängstlich, sondern fröhlich entspannt - das wirkt recht beruhigend - sehe ich auch bei den Überwinterern immer. 

Was die Sperlinge anbelangt: ich glaube, nachwuchs wird es nicht geben. 
Fussel ist ein Haussperlingmädel und Pipi ein Feldsperling. 
Insofern ist wohl mit einer Verpaarung nicht zu rechnen  

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch in ein zufriedenes, erfülltes 2018


----------



## Krächzi (2. Jan. 2018)

Danke, super Idee, Kerstin.  Schönes Neues Jahr Euch Allen samt Piepmätzen.


----------



## Tanny (15. Jan. 2018)

update findet Ihr in Zöglinge 2018


----------

